# Disney Career Start Program



## itzmehkristine

I was thinking about doing the Disney Career Start Program right after I graduate High School. I'm a junior right now, and I was wondering when should I start applying for that? I'm going for the one here, in California. Not in Florida, since I live in Cali.


----------



## Wishing0nStars88

Well that depends ... would you rather do the Fall program, or the Spring program?

I graduated October 2006 and applied for my program about 2 weeks after and was accepted for the Spring Advantage program and was there from Feberuary until August 2007.

Basically just keep a watch out on the CareerStart website for while program they are offering applications for and apply as soon as possible ... because me and one of my roommates from there were going to do the Spring 2008  program and checked to apply in late November, but they were already all full and not taking any more applications.


----------



## itzmehkristine

Well, I guess I'm going to have to do the Fall program, because I graduate in June. So, If I apply June 2009, right after I graduate, will there be a chance for me to be accepted in the Fall Program of 2009?


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

I just had my interview yesterday for the careerstart program in Anaheim. And i don't graduate til May. I plan on going for the Fall 2008 program. I'm pretty sure you can apply anytime as long as you know your graduation date. That's what the website says. I would do it a few months before you graduate like i did. Good luck!


----------



## Pendragon1515

how do the Career start program and the CP program differ?


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

Pendragon1515 said:


> how do the Career start program and the CP program differ?



I think they are pretty much the same. I think the only difference is the education. In fact during my interview yesterday, My interviewer thought i was applying for the College program and when i corrected her and said i was applying for careerstart she said "Oh same thing".


----------



## csaribay

They don't differ significantly. Realistically, the differences are:

1. Less choices in terms of roles that are available
2. A class is automatically added to your learning plan (CareerStart Education Series)
3. Your preferences for housing may be more limited.

That's it. Both the CareerStart and College Programs are an excellent opportunity depending what you're after, and are looked at similarly by leaders.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Since there's less choices in terms of roles, would it be harder to get in an attractions position?


----------



## csaribay

BabyPiglet said:


> ...would it be harder to get in an attractions position?



Nope. The reduction in the amount of roles isn't really a set number of people going into attractions for CareerStart applicants (it's the same pool all-around for College/International/CareerStart), but more for the type of roles available. For instance, hospitality is one of the roles CareerStart is *not* cast into, and can't apply for.


----------



## barfownz

I just got accepted in the fall 2008 CS program with Quick service food cashier


----------



## snowprincessofAK

Hey goo dluck to everyone who was accepted I'm going to apply for the spring program, I would LOVE to be a part of the fall program but was just recently informed I won't be eligable til after I turn 18 So I am really excited for everyone who is going and I hope to see ya'll in spring!!!!!


----------



## snowprincessofAK

OMG I'M SOOOOOO HAPPY!!! I just got an e-mail form Disney saying the interveiwer was misinformed and I can Reinterview for the fall program!! Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## DisneyFan2000

Can i still attend College if i do this program? Thats what im confused about, i really want to do this program but also attend College. Im a junior now so i started all my planning about 6 months ago.


----------



## csaribay

DisneyFan2000 said:


> Can i still attend College if i do this program? Thats what im confused about, i really want to do this program but also attend College. Im a junior now so i started all my planning about 6 months ago.



Yes, as long as you're within 48 months of your high school graduation. Having said that though, they would likely highly encourage that you participate in the Disney College Program instead, since you have already completed part of your college education.

Remember that these two programs are very similar, with the most distinguishing features between the two is the admission requirements (first semester of college vs. within 48 months of high school graduation) and the limited variety of roles in the CareerStart program as compared to the College Program.


----------



## ahoy kristen

just scheduled my careerstart phone interview for thursday! :]]


----------



## snowprincessofAK

good luck!!!!!


----------



## tilliet

Hi: My name is Shelly and I am new to this board. I have a question and hope someone here can answer me. I sent in my application for the Disney CareerStart Program but was never contacted to schedule an interview. Am I suppose to contact them to schedule it? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ahoy kristen

tilliet said:


> Hi: My name is Shelly and I am new to this board. I have a question and hope someone here can answer me. I sent in my application for the Disney CareerStart Program but was never contacted to schedule an interview. Am I suppose to contact them to schedule it? Any help would be greatly appreciated.





how long ago did you send it? because i faxed mine like two & a half weeks ago & just only got a call from them on tuesday. so if you're around the two week mark then you probably shouldn't be worried yet. but if it's been a while you should probably call them.


----------



## teacher100

Please let us know how it goes!  My son is a sophomore, but he is seriously considering doing this before he starts college.


----------



## tilliet

Okay thanks!!!! I sent them my application about a week ago and I just hadn't heard anything from them. I wasn't sure what I should be expecting. I was thinking about calling them tomorrow.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

I gat an e-mail like 2 days after I faxed in my application. So I say call the recruting office they should be able to schedule your interview or at the very least tell you if they've got your application. Good luck!!!


----------



## ahoy kristen

snowprincessofAK said:


> I gat an e-mail like 2 days after I faxed in my application. So I say call the recruting office they should be able to schedule your interview or at the very least tell you if they've got your application. Good luck!!!



wow you got an email after two DAYS? i wish i was you, because i was so anxious for those two weeks haha. i faxed mine too, but they didn't email me, they called me. so who knows how it works.


----------



## tilliet

Okay I think I am going to call just to make sure that they got my application. I faxed mine too and I am just worried that time is passing and nothing is happening. Thanks for the help.=]


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> wow you got an email after two DAYS? i wish i was you, because i was so anxious for those two weeks haha. i faxed mine too, but they didn't email me, they called me. so who knows how it works.



yeah it was like 2 oor 3 days but I think that's just because I'm from Alaska and they don't get many eskimos,lol.


----------



## itzmehkristine

So, my junior year is coming to a close, and soon I will be a Senior! I'm a little excited and a little nervous.. I was wondering, would now be a good time to apply for the fall 2009 CareerStart Program? I'm not going to be doing the one in Walt Disney World. I'm going to do the one here, California. Disneyland.


----------



## tilliet

Just an update!! I called the recruiting office today to see what I should do about scheduling an interview. They lady told me that she did receive all of my forms. She put me on hold for a few minutes just to check the situation out with another recruiter and my phone disconnected....ahhhhh!!!!! I thought that I was going to have a heart attack. So I called them back and they reconnected me to her. She told me that I will just have to wait until I receive an email and also that it is perfectly normal that I haven't heard anything yet. =]


----------



## ahoy kristen

my interview is on thursday, is it too late to get a good position? i know other people that applied in february.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

I hope not!!! But someone I talked to said their interviewer informed them that Atrractions and merch were both full. Personally I'm hoping for Costuming!!!!!!!But I think I'm going to get QSFB.


----------



## ahoy kristen

snowprincessofAK said:


> I hope not!!! But someone I talked to said their interviewer informed them that Atrractions and merch were both full. Personally I'm hoping for Costuming!!!!!!!But I think I'm going to get QSFB.



are you serious?! i don't know what i would do if they are.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> are you serious?! i don't know what i would do if they are.



who knows when I asked my interviewer she said she didn't have any current information in front of her. But I also asked her how many postitions were avalible in costuming.


----------



## ahoy kristen

snowprincessofAK said:


> who knows when I asked my interviewer she said she didn't have any current information in front of her. But I also asked her how many postitions were avalible in costuming.



i hope it's not true because the only thing i would really want to do is merch or attractions. eeeeeK!


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> i hope it's not true because the only thing i would really want to do is merch or attractions. eeeeeK!



I really hope you get one!! 'Cause I dont' want Attractions,lol.


----------



## ahoy kristen

snowprincessofAK said:


> I really hope you get one!! 'Cause I dont' want Attractions,lol.



&i hope you get costuming, because i don't want that. haha. we should be friends.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> &i hope you get costuming, because i don't want that. haha. we should be friends.



More like roommates if we get accepted.


----------



## ahoy kristen

snowprincessofAK said:


> More like roommates if we get accepted.



yes please! which housing do you want? i'm kind of leaning toward vista.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> yes please! which housing do you want? i'm kind of leaning toward vista.



 Me Too!!!! I want Vista,since I won't have a car and I can walk to walgreens or wherever.


----------



## itzmehkristine

has anyone done the careerstart program at Disneyland, California?


----------



## tilliet

I received an email last night so I went ahead and called today to schedule my interview. I am set for 10:00 Saturday morning.......and now I'm nervous!! I am just hoping that I won't sound like a complete idiot on the phone. =]


----------



## ahoy kristen

my interview is 6:15 tonight! so nervous!


----------



## snowprincessofAK

tilliet said:


> I received an email last night so I went ahead and called today to schedule my interview. I am set for 10:00 Saturday morning.......and now I'm nervous!! I am just hoping that I won't sound like a complete idiot on the phone. =]





ahoy kristen said:


> my interview is 6:15 tonight! so nervous!



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## snowprincessofAK

from everything I'm reading disney is delayed or backed up right now and they aren't sending out any info til after the 15th of this month. NOOOOOO!!!!! MORE WAITING!!! Why must you torture me so my beloved Disney


----------



## ahoy kristen

i had my interview tonight! here's how it went:

the lady's name was denise, &she was probably the nicest woman i've ever talked to on the phone. she treated me like an old friend of hers, & she was so comforting & nice.

first off, she verified everything on my application, & when all that was worked out, she asked why i wanted to work for disney. i told her how i loved disney, and even if it wasn't a paid internship i would still do it. i said a lot of other stuff, but my heart was pounding super fast so i can't remember it all.  

she then asked me:

if a child was too short to ride space mountain, what would you tell them?

when have you used teamwork to accomplish a goal?

when have you worked under pressure?

she then asked if i wanted to do other things that i hadn't checked off on my role checklist, which was QSFB, custodial, & lifeguarding. i told her no to the first two, &i said that if i was a lifeguard & had to save someone, i would probably drown first.  

THEN I ASKED IF ATTRACTIONS & MERCH WERE FULL, & SHE SAID NO!iwas very pleased.

it took about twenty minutes, but after i hung up i realized i was worried for nothing. it was really fun. i enjoyed it.

good luck to everyone else!


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> i said that if i was a lifeguard & had to save someone, i would probably drown first.
> 
> THEN I ASKED IF ATTRACTIONS & MERCH WERE FULL, & SHE SAID NO!iwas very pleased.



I would say the same thing about being a lifegaurd, OMG I'm so happy for you about the Merch & attractions not being full i hope you get the role you want!!!!


----------



## ahoy kristen

snowprincessofAK said:


> I would say the same thing about being a lifegaurd, OMG I'm so happy for you about the Merch & attractions not being full i hope you get the role you want!!!!




thankyou! & i hope you get costuming!


----------



## ahoy kristen

does anyone know how long until you're considered a florida resident?

is it six months? i want to go to the university of central florida, & it would be great to have florida residency status so i can get cheaper tuition.


----------



## joepic

Ohh I have a friend who goes to UCF..


I'm looking at going there too, it seems they've got a nice Hospitality program.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

Sorry this is a little OT but anywhoo I workas a waitress in this resuraunt and thus get tips, Every night I go through my quarters and hope that one is a FLorida, since I am semi superstitous about that sort of thing, you know if I get a florida quarter it's a sign that I'm going to Disney World. Well I finally got one which means hopefully my letter is right behind it,lol. well either way a girl can wish can't she?


----------



## ahoy kristen

tomorrow is sunday. that means no mail. SAD


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> tomorrow is sunday. that means no mail. SAD


----------



## joepic

snowprincessofAK said:


>



I hope my sister gets her letter this week... it's killing me just waiting for hers to come


----------



## csaribay

ahoy kristen said:


> does anyone know how long until you're considered a florida resident?
> 
> is it six months? i want to go to the university of central florida, & it would be great to have florida residency status so i can get cheaper tuition.



It's one year, and you must have evidence of residency (voter registration card, Florida photo ID w/Florida Address, etc).


----------



## dynamitedwayne

hey, im new to the boards and i was just wondering what other kinds of questions they ask during your phone interview? any help would be awesome!


----------



## ahoy kristen

dynamitedwayne said:


> hey, im new to the boards and i was just wondering what other kinds of questions they ask during your phone interview? any help would be awesome!



they asked me:
if a child was too short to ride space mountain, what would you tell them?
when have you ever worked under pressure?
how do you feel about living on your own at disney world with no parents?
when have you used teamwork to achieve a goal?



it's really laid back & my interviewer was so nice. just be nice & answer honestly. the lady said "always put guests first!"


----------



## ahoy kristen

I Know People Who Got Their Letter Today!!


----------



## tilliet

ahoy kristen said:


> I Know People Who Got Their Letter Today!!



That's a relief. So maybe they aren't backed up until the 15th. I was nervous about the interview and now I can't wait to recieve something.


----------



## dynamitedwayne

ahoy kristen said:


> they asked me:
> if a child was too short to ride space mountain, what would you tell them?
> when have you ever worked under pressure?
> how do you feel about living on your own at disney world with no parents?
> when have you used teamwork to achieve a goal?
> 
> 
> 
> it's really laid back & my interviewer was so nice. just be nice & answer honestly. the lady said "always put guests first!"



ok, thank you


----------



## snowprincessofAK

I GOT MY LETTER!!!! I'm Going to DISNEY WORLD!!!! In costuming!!!! I swear if I could jump in the computer I would!!!!


----------



## tilliet

snowprincessofAK said:


> I GOT MY LETTER!!!! I'm Going to DISNEY WORLD!!!! In costuming!!!! I swear if I could jump in the computer I would!!!!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ahoy kristen

snowprincessofAK said:


> I GOT MY LETTER!!!! I'm Going to DISNEY WORLD!!!! In costuming!!!! I swear if I could jump in the computer I would!!!!



HOORAY!!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU SERIOUSLY!


when did you send in your app?


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> HOORAY!!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU SERIOUSLY!
> 
> 
> when did you send in your app?



Something like 4 weeks ago but there were alot of problems with my age and such so I finally interveiwed like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## coontzy

I got an offer with "custodial position". Has someone else done this??? Will I be cleaning toilets forever? and how is this going to be a career move for me??? I am almost 21, will have my associates degree in 2 mo., and have 2 yrs banking and  1yr retail experience,  and this is the job they offered me. Someone please respond, my parents are saying NO WAY!!


----------



## ahoy kristen

coontzy said:


> I got an offer with "custodial position". Has someone else done this??? Will I be cleaning toilets forever? and how is this going to be a career move for me??? I am almost 21, will have my associates degree in 2 mo., and have 2 yrs banking and  1yr retail experience,  and this is the job they offered me. Someone please respond, my parents are saying NO WAY!!



did you put custodial on your role checklist?


----------



## disnutt

coontzy said:


> I got an offer with "custodial position". Has someone else done this??? Will I be cleaning toilets forever? and how is this going to be a career move for me??? I am almost 21, will have my associates degree in 2 mo., and have 2 yrs banking and  1yr retail experience,  and this is the job they offered me. Someone please respond, my parents are saying NO WAY!!




If you can do a good job with a good attitude in a custodial position you can move up faster/farther than doing a half-hearted job in another position.  If you really want to work for Disney and they are offering you this then I would suggest taking it or at least finding out exactly what duties they consider custodial.    They may have you arranging schedules or working on supply inventories and not actually scrubbing anything.  You may not get another chance or you may get tagged as not a team player for turning your nose up at a respectable job.

Edited to say- Just think of the great press once you're Disney CEO and you can say you started in Custodial Services!


----------



## coontzy

The description says, "cleaning toilets, using chemicals, lifting heavy trash bags, etc. When I had my phone interview the recruiter say's "an often overlooked job is custodial, you get to interact with guests, and there is cleaning..." honestly, I never dreamed they would select me for that role, I can't think this is a good use of my skills, ie:banking, retail, if they are just trying to fill spots and not considering what I would be good at that seems wrong.


----------



## tinyt396

coontzy said:


> The description says, "cleaning toilets, using chemicals, lifting heavy trash bags, etc. When I had my phone interview the recruiter say's "an often overlooked job is custodial, you get to interact with guests, and there is cleaning..." honestly, I never dreamed they would select me for that role, I can't think this is a good use of my skills, ie:banking, retail, if they are just trying to fill spots and not considering what I would be good at that seems wrong.



What you are overlooking is the fact that you would be working for one of the best companies in the world.  After you work at Disney employers can't wait to hire you because Disney is held in such high regards.  There have been people on these boards who have done it and have said it was the best experience of their lives.  Also when she mentioned the custodial role, did you tell her you would not want to do that role??  If you feel that this is not the role for you then do not take it, but in my opinion, it will give you a great opportunity to network and find out how to pursue a career in this company.


----------



## coontzy

But when people ask "what did you do at Disney?" and I reply "clean toilets, empty trash etc." you can't believe that looks good on a resume, they would hire me if I was going out for a janitor position. The recruiter didn't mention that part of it when I had my phone interview, and the picture they show is of someone with a little broom and dust pan, a perfectly benign shot, so no I wasn't thinking toilets were involved, I have been in public bathrooms, people are disgusting, and Iguess I would be the one called to unclog and clean. I'm sorry I am just really disappointed, I was so looking forward to this and now I am depressed about it, 6 months of latrine duty.


----------



## tinyt396

coontzy said:


> But when people ask "what did you do at Disney?" and I reply "clean toilets, empty trash etc." you can't believe that looks good on a resume, they would hire me if I was going out for a janitor position. The recruiter didn't mention that part of it when I had my phone interview, and the picture they show is of someone with a little broom and dust pan, a perfectly benign shot, so no I wasn't thinking toilets were involved, I have been in public bathrooms, people are disgusting, and Iguess I would be the one called to unclog and clean. I'm sorry I am just really disappointed, I was so looking forward to this and now I am depressed about it, 6 months of latrine duty.



Oh boy, if that is how you are going to look at it then I do not think you should take the position.  Custodial is not just cleaning toilets and if that is what you think you should do some research on these boards and find people who have ACTUALLY done it and find out what it is like.  When people ask you what you did at Disney you say, I was in Custodial.  And on top of it all, it does not matter what position you are applying for, EVERYBODY in the world knows Disney and knows how great they are at guest service and satisfaction.


----------



## coontzy

Please if anyone has had this position explain to me the duties. Tell me how you liked it, was it a good job, that is all I wanted to know. I tried a search under "custodial" and found nothing about this role. So if anyone knows about it please reply.


----------



## tinyt396

coontzy said:


> Please if anyone has had this position explain to me the duties. Tell me how you liked it, was it a good job, that is all I wanted to know. I tried a search under "custodial" and found nothing about this role. So if anyone knows about it please reply.



Try asking on the College Program Questions Part 2 board, you will probably get a better response from people on that one.  I know Joanna has done custodial and she could answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## disnutt

coontzy said:


> But when people ask "what did you do at Disney?" and I reply "clean toilets, empty trash etc." you can't believe that looks good on a resume, they would hire me if I was going out for a janitor position. The recruiter didn't mention that part of it when I had my phone interview, and the picture they show is of someone with a little broom and dust pan, a perfectly benign shot, so no I wasn't thinking toilets were involved, I have been in public bathrooms, people are disgusting, and Iguess I would be the one called to unclog and clean. I'm sorry I am just really disappointed, I was so looking forward to this and now I am depressed about it, 6 months of latrine duty.




OK-full disclosure here- I stumbled upon this thread and thought it would be great to still be in college and able to do this program.  I'm now 43, married with kids and working in a job I think is OK and pays really well but I'd jump at the chance to scrub toilets at Disney with the opportunity to get in the system and move up in the company rather than be doing what I'm doing today!  If only I didn't have a DH who doesn't want to live in FL! sad1: 

If people ask what you do you say, "I work to keep the high standards of Walt Disney World and ensure Guest satisfaction."   Disney is famous for doing what ever they do better than anyone else.  Overall they have some of the nicest public restrooms anywhere.   If you work there I believe you will be rewarded for scrubbing a toilet better than anyone else does.  The clean bathrooms contribute to my sense that I am getting a quality product when I spend my money/time at WDW.

I'd rather tell someone, "I got to scrub toilets at WDW for 6 months, make sure that my stations were the best out there, make mothers with kids have a feeling that they don't need to fumigate themselves after using the potty, and I also got to learn about the business of Disney and here's how I can apply that to every other position I ever take."  than to tell them, "I turned down the opportunity to work at Disney because they weren't letting me use my 'skills'."  (Sounds whiny to me.)

As an old lady here I'd advise you to grab your chance and make the best of it.  You never know what you'll get if you do but if you don't you know you'll get nothing.  Go work as a teller at First National Bank or on the sales floor of Macy's if you want to use the 'skills' you've got.  If you want to get new skills that you WILL be able to apply in any future jobs, get interesting stories to tell, and be the envy of your friends take the opportunity you've been given.  

Good luck,
Kiena

Edited to say- Hope your parents don't get mad at me for saying this but I think turning down any opportunity to work at one of the most recognizable companies in the WORLD is a STOOOOPID move.  If you can get a good recommendation from someone at Disney then you can use that in ANY company for ANY job.  Companies PAY Disney to teach them how to do customer service.  You'll be bringing that to them FREE!  Do what ever job you are given with pride and a can do attitude and you will go places.  See my siggie line!!


----------



## ahoy kristen

i didn't get my letter today. :[ i rushed home to get the mail too!


any day now.. i kind of feel like the longer it takes, the more chances of me not getting attractions..


----------



## joepic

coontzy said:


> But when people ask "what did you do at Disney?" and I reply "clean toilets, empty trash etc." you can't believe that looks good on a resume, they would hire me if I was going out for a janitor position. The recruiter didn't mention that part of it when I had my phone interview, and the picture they show is of someone with a little broom and dust pan, a perfectly benign shot, so no I wasn't thinking toilets were involved, I have been in public bathrooms, people are disgusting, and Iguess I would be the one called to unclog and clean. I'm sorry I am just really disappointed, I was so looking forward to this and now I am depressed about it, 6 months of latrine duty.



are you kidding me? you checked it off - not even reading the description... I'm sorry, it's your own fault. 

However, I don't know why you're fretting so much. If I had the opportunity for a paid internship in Disney, I would jump right on it. As long as you go in with a positive attitude, I guarantee you that you'll have the time of your life. 

Any experience I've heard about the custodial position has been extremely positive, believe it or not... 

Try to talk to Joanna on these boards - you can find her in the college program questions thread. She did the custodial position last year in Epcot. She even has a blog about it where she wrote about her workday each day.

Don't get yourself down, you'll have a great time. 

Good luck!


----------



## coontzy

I did not "check it off" the recruiter mentioned it during the phone interview as "an often overlooked position" so I did not have the description in front of me when I said "that may be ok" It seems they were just trying to fill the least desired spots and because I didn't say, "absolutely not", I got it. My fault for trying to be flexible but thinking they would still utilize me in a role that would actually make sense. You have to admit it would not be the most sought after role!


----------



## tinyt396

coontzy said:


> I did not "check it off" the recruiter mentioned it during the phone interview as "an often overlooked position" so I did not have the description in front of me when I said "that may be ok" It seems they were just trying to fill the least desired spots and because I didn't say, "absolutely not", I got it. My fault for trying to be flexible but thinking they would still utilize me in a role that would actually make sense. You have to admit it would not be the most sought after role!



If you really are this upset with the role I recommend not taking the position.  If you are going to only look at the negatives then when you get down there you will not be happy and upbeat in your role therefore you will not live up to Disney standards.  You do not want to end up leaving early cause then you will not be able to get a job with Disney again (and Disney owns A LOT of companies).  Turn it down and try again next year. 

By the way, they were not trying to give away the least desirable roles considering most people would kill for ANY role at Disney, just ask some of the people who got rejected.


----------



## dynamitedwayne

hey, does anybody know if there is a deadline to send in your applications??


----------



## csaribay

dynamitedwayne said:


> hey, does anybody know if there is a deadline to send in your applications??



Sooner is better in almost all cases. They cap application acceptance when no positions are left available. For CS, if you don't have your recommendation yet, you may still submit all other paperwork and do the recommendation at a later point (but again, you want to do this as soon as possible).


----------



## dynamitedwayne

csaribay said:


> Sooner is better in almost all cases. They cap application acceptance when no positions are left available. For CS, if you don't have your recommendation yet, you may still submit all other paperwork and do the recommendation at a later point (but again, you want to do this as soon as possible).



alright thanks alot!


----------



## ahoy kristen

i know i'm being completely annoying, but my interview was april third, do you think i got like QSFB or custodial? is that a pretty late interview to get attractions or merch? i'm just really worried.


----------



## csaribay

ahoy kristen said:


> i know i'm being completely annoying, but my interview was april third, do you think i got like QSFB or custodial? is that a pretty late interview to get attractions or merch? i'm just really worried.



Well, if you had those down on your role checklist or said that you were receptive to either during your interview, I certainly wouldn't exclude receiving them.

Otherwise, I wouldn't worry too much about it at this point. During your interview, you may have noticed your interviewer asking specifically about the roles you marked on your role checklist- if the interviewer was focusing on one or more of the roles you're very interested in, I'd think that you're probably in good shape.


----------



## ahoy kristen

csaribay said:


> Well, if you had those down on your role checklist or said that you were receptive to either during your interview, I certainly wouldn't exclude receiving them.
> 
> Otherwise, I wouldn't worry too much about it at this point. During your interview, you may have noticed your interviewer asking specifically about the roles you marked on your role checklist- if the interviewer was focusing on one or more of the roles you're very interested in, I'd think that you're probably in good shape.



ok,she asked a lot about attractions, i was excited.

youare so helpful csaribay,you know everything.


----------



## dynamitedwayne

yeah i'd have to agree with that. your blogs pretty informative too! But i have another question. If i send in my application tommorow, is that too late?If I get accepted I'm not really picky on which role i get, so does that give me a good shot of getting in??


----------



## csaribay

dynamitedwayne said:


> yeah i'd have to agree with that. your blogs pretty informative too! But i have another question. If i send in my application tommorow, is that too late?If I get accepted I'm not really picky on which role i get, so does that give me a good shot of getting in??



Thanks to you both! Glad you guys found my posts and blog helpful.

As far as applying goes, you shouldn't have too much of an issue at this point in the game. Just be realistic about the roles you'd like to do, indicate that on your role checklist and really show Disney your personality and professionalism when you do your phone interview.

You won't know until you try. Good luck!


----------



## ahoy kristen

what arethe acceptance rates of the cp & careerstart? i heard only like 100 kids get into careerstart.


----------



## ahoy kristen

& i'm also hoping thatthey didn't- because two people i know got their letters on the same day & they both got attractions..  -send the people who got attractions letters out at the same time..

there are so many things for me to worry about.


----------



## csaribay

ahoy kristen said:


> what arethe acceptance rates of the cp & careerstart? i heard only like 100 kids get into careerstart.



It's a rolling number, there's no hard/fast rule on this one. It's all dependent on the number of roles allocated for program participants (CP/ICP/CS share the same pool) and the availability of housing.

I will say that the CS program is considerably smaller than most other programs.



ahoy kristen said:


> & i'm also hoping thatthey didn't- because two people i know got their letters on the same day & they both got attractions..  -send the people who got attractions letters out at the same time..
> 
> there are so many things for me to worry about.



I kind of find that unlikely to be a factor... keep in mind they've been recruiting for both Fall and Fall Advantage seasons (all roles) for the College Program since mid-January, and they've been sending out role acceptances ever since that point. If anything, those two people applied within a certain time-frame and the fact they were offered attractions is purely coincidental.

I wouldn't worry about things too much- there's no sense worrying about what you can't change or affect at this point: just hope for the best.


----------



## dynamitedwayne

i know this is going to sound dumb, but how do you schedule an interview?? Do they contact you after they receive all your paperwork or do you contact them??


----------



## itzmehkristine

You guys are all talking about the one in Florida, how about the one in California? I'm sure it's different in California, right?


----------



## snowprincessofAK

itzmehkristine said:


> You guys are all talking about the one in Florida, how about the one in California? I'm sure it's different in California, right?



I'm sure it's pretty much the same basic criteria, Are you going to try and stay in the new housing?


----------



## csaribay

dynamitedwayne said:


> i know this is going to sound dumb, but how do you schedule an interview?? Do they contact you after they receive all your paperwork or do you contact them??



Pretty much. If you aren't contacted within a reasonable amount of time, you can contact them to make sure everything is received, but they will call you to schedule an interview in most cases.



itzmehkristine said:


> You guys are all talking about the one in Florida, how about the one in California? I'm sure it's different in California, right?





snowprincessofAK said:


> I'm sure it's pretty much the same basic criteria, Are you going to try and stay in the new housing?



The California and Florida programs are similar, but not the same. Most of the differences stem from housing, however, the Disneyland CareerStart Program (according to the info I have) is *not part* of the California program housing pilot at this time. In order to participate in the California program, you will need your own housing and transportation.


----------



## itzmehkristine

aw, how sad. Oh well. I'm still going to try and get in. I'll just live with my aunt while i'm on the CareerStart Program. I still need to do everything, like watch the Presentation, set up an interview, etc.. I think i'll do it some time during the summer, for the fall program of 2009


----------



## csaribay

itzmehkristine said:


> aw, how sad. Oh well. I'm still going to try and get in. I'll just live with my aunt while i'm on the CareerStart Program. I still need to do everything, like watch the Presentation, set up an interview, etc.. I think i'll do it some time during the summer, for the fall program of 2009



By that point, housing may be offered. I would assume the pilot is just that- if it goes well enough, they may do a more broad implementation. Keep your eyes and ears open- you never know what could happen.


----------



## ahoy kristen

today i got the disney video in the mail. mydad sent for it because he likes to watch them [even though they just went two weeks ago!] i thought it was my letter. i was so disappointed.


----------



## CrazySteph

Hey everybody! First of all I would like to say good luck to all of you waiting for an interview, or letters in the mail. and Good Luck to CareerStart  

So I have a question. I'm a sophomore but hoping to do CareerStart at WDW after I graduate  

but the problem is. I'm young for my age. The Fall Session starts in August and I will be turning 18 on August 4th. 

Would they still accept me for that Fall Session?!


----------



## csaribay

CrazySteph said:


> Hey everybody! First of all I would like to say good luck to all of you waiting for an interview, or letters in the mail. and Good Luck to CareerStart
> 
> So I have a question. I'm a sophomore but hoping to do CareerStart at WDW after I graduate
> 
> but the problem is. I'm young for my age. The Fall Session starts in August and I will be turning 18 on August 4th.
> 
> Would they still accept me for that Fall Session?!



It depends on how the timing works out during the season you apply. This year, the Fall CS arrival date is August 25th- which would qualify you to participate (your 18th birthday must fall any day before your arrival date). Since the arrival dates can fluctuate (along with other features of the program) between now and the time you apply, it's hard to say.

I will say though that the fact you turn 18 August 4th is probably in your favor. I haven't seen a normal Fall CS date prior to the second week of August .


----------



## ahoy kristen

during my interview the lady asked if i wanted todo fall advantage or just fall..

are CS people allowed to do advantage? i called today & they toldme if i wanted to do fall advantage i should put in an email reuqest, so i did. but now a lot of people are telling me CS offers only spring & fall. i'm so confused!


----------



## Wishing0nStars88

ahoy kristen said:


> during my interview the lady asked if i wanted todo fall advantage or just fall..
> 
> are CS people allowed to do advantage? i called today & they toldme if i wanted to do fall advantage i should put in an email reuqest, so i did. but now a lot of people are telling me CS offers only spring & fall. i'm so confused!



No, they have it for CS as well.
I did Spring Advantage last year  =]


----------



## ahoy kristen

Wishing0nStars88 said:


> No, they have it for CS as well.
> I did Spring Advantage last year  =]



you pretty much just took all my worries away, except for the getting accepted part lol. thank you!


----------



## csaribay

Wishing0nStars88 said:


> No, they have it for CS as well.
> I did Spring Advantage last year  =]



When I was doing some research earlier this term, they actually pulled back Fall Advantage for this particular recruiting season- only Fall is offered. A friend of mine applied for Fall CS, and during the phone interview was offered both Fall and FA. A later follow up indicated that the interviewer simply offered it as a mistake- it in fact is not being offered.

It was offered last year for both Spring (in fact, it was the only choice it seems, Feb - Aug) and Fall (May - Jan). It may return again next season. Right now though, even if you look at the E-Presentation, it indicates that the FA term is simply not available. If it does turn out that you can (and do get) fall advantage, be sure to post back- I'm sure that'll be helpful information.


----------



## CrazySteph

csaribay said:


> It depends on how the timing works out during the season you apply. This year, the Fall CS arrival date is August 25th- which would qualify you to participate (your 18th birthday must fall any day before your arrival date). Since the arrival dates can fluctuate (along with other features of the program) between now and the time you apply, it's hard to say.
> 
> I will say though that the fact you turn 18 August 4th is probably in your favor. I haven't seen a normal Fall CS date prior to the second week of August .




Thank you so much! That's great news to here! ^_^

oh and what is the Fall Advantage?! or Spring Advantage for that matter? like, what's the difference between Fall Advantage and Fall?


----------



## csaribay

CrazySteph said:


> Thank you so much! That's great news to here! ^_^
> 
> oh and what is the Fall Advantage?! or Spring Advantage for that matter? like, what's the difference between Fall Advantage and Fall?



Basically, the difference between Spring/Fall and Spring/Fall Advantage is the amount of time spent on the program.  The normal program length is roughly about five months, while the advantage length is roughly seven months long. The 'advantage' here is the capability to take more courses, and more time networking.

Last year, I believe the terms were Spring (Feb - Aug, this was really a Spring Advantage term marked Spring), Fall Advantage (May - Jan) and Fall (Aug - Jan).


----------



## sylvesterT21

csaribay said:


> Basically, the difference between Spring/Fall and Spring/Fall Advantage is the amount of time spent on the program.  The normal program length is roughly about five months, while the advantage length is roughly seven months long. The 'advantage' here is the capability to take more courses, and more time networking.
> 
> Last year, I believe the terms were Spring (Feb - Aug, this was really a Spring Advantage term marked Spring), Fall Advantage (May - Jan) and Fall (Aug - Jan).



does the spring term really start in february? i always thought it started mid-january.


----------



## csaribay

sylvesterT21 said:


> does the spring term really start in february? i always thought it started mid-january.



For the College Program, yes, they have arrival dates ranging from mid-January all the way through the first week or two of February. For the CareerStart program, it can vary. Last year, the CS Spring season started on February fifth, which was one of the last CP arrival dates for the Spring session.


----------



## CrazySteph

lol this may be a very stupid question but can you do BOTH the fall AND spring Career Start programs?


----------



## csaribay

CrazySteph said:


> lol this may be a very stupid question but can you do BOTH the fall AND spring Career Start programs?



Pending availability, you can extend into the following term and stay just short of one full year (similar to what I did). Note that the normal extension process was *not* offered this term Fall 08 CS participants (who already extended once into May) wanting to extend their programs into the summer, probably due to housing availability (or the lack thereof).


----------



## CrazySteph

oh i see.. but in your blogs that i read (which were amazing btw  ) They are making a new housing area right?


----------



## csaribay

CrazySteph said:


> oh i see.. but in your blogs that i read (which were amazing btw  ) They are making a new housing area right?



Thanks!

At any rate, there's a new complex in development, but for a long time housing has been constrained- right now Disney has been renting out apartments at other local complexes (and throwing in incentives for current cast to move to there) and were using the Treehouse Villas near Saratoga Springs/Old Key West just to have enough capacity to house participants. Back near the end December, the Treehouse Villas were no longer be used for program housing, making the pinch that much harder.

Needless to say, Patterson Court (the new complex) will help tremendously. Whether or not it's going to be enough to be able to house every single program participant in Disney housing is unknown to us outsiders though. I'd imagine with the growing popularity of the International Programs, housing will continue to be constrained for some time.


----------



## CrazySteph

I'm glad that they are making another complex. Hopefully they will extend the terms. I really hope I can work there for two terms. 

So between Vista Way and Chatham Square, how many roommates could you have? You get to pick which apartment you get right?

Oh! I have another question (thank you so much for answering my questions btw ! I'm sorry.   )  I read the Arrival part in your blog but I was a bit confused.  So, you choose your roommate and your complex when you arrive there?


----------



## csaribay

CrazySteph said:


> I'm glad that they are making another complex. Hopefully they will extend the terms. I really hope I can work there for two terms.
> 
> So between Vista Way and Chatham Square, how many roommates could you have? You get to pick which apartment you get right?
> 
> Oh! I have another question (thank you so much for answering my questions btw ! I'm sorry.   )  I read the Arrival part in your blog but I was a bit confused.  So, you choose your roommate and your complex when you arrive there?



You could have anywhere from one (in a one-bedroom apt.) to seven (in a four-bedroom apt.) roommates. Whether or not you receive a choice in housing largely depends on what's available for your arrival date. Check out the information on the official site's FAQ for more info on that.

If you are offered a choice in housing the day you check-in, you can make requests for certain apartment complexes and sizes during the check-in process. Since online roommate selection isn't currently available for the CareerStart program, odds are the person(s) standing next to you in line will be your roommates. If you go down with a friend or find someone before collecting your keys that you'd like to be roommates with, you can make a request during the check-in process to be paired up with that other person. Keep in mind that requests aren't guaranteed, but they try their best to accommodate them whenever possible.


----------



## CrazySteph

Alright, Thank you So much!!  

My family works there, so I'm planning on working there for the summer as a Seasonal CM. Then I'm planning on doing CareerStart and probably after just continue to work at Disney for the rest of my life (i'm pretty much obsessed. ) Would it be a good Idea to do CareerStart .?


----------



## ahoy kristen

if you are asked to extend, does that mean extend into the entire spring advantage program? so until next august?


----------



## csaribay

CrazySteph said:


> Alright, Thank you So much!!
> 
> My family works there, so I'm planning on working there for the summer as a Seasonal CM. Then I'm planning on doing CareerStart and probably after just continue to work at Disney for the rest of my life (i'm pretty much obsessed. ) Would it be a good Idea to do CareerStart .?



The experience on the program is unparalleled, and provides an excellent opportunity for personal development and growth. If you're already a cast member, it may or may not provide additional opportunities for you to further yourself in the company (it depends how hard you want to push in this regard), but since that's only one part of the program, you still could have much to gain. I would encourage participation in the program after reviewing all the material on the official website and deciding whether it's right or not for you.



ahoy kristen said:


> if you are asked to extend, does that mean extend into the entire spring advantage program? so until next august?



Well, it's kind of the other way around (they ask for extension requests about a month or two prior to your original departure date and usually respond soon after that), but essentially you'd be extending into the next shortest program term for the College Program. A fall participant in either program would be extended until May, and if offered, could extent once more into mid-August.


----------



## ahoy kristen

> Well, it's kind of the other way around (they ask for extension requests about a month or two prior to your original departure date and usually respond soon after that), but essentially you'd be extending into the next shortest program term for the College Program. A fall participant in either program would be extended until May, and if offered, could extent once more into mid-August.



you have every answer, chris. you should write a book, it would be a lot easier to carry around than a laptop to check your blog. haha.


----------



## tilliet

Oh my goodness! I am so excited. I just got my Congratulations letter to participate as an Attractions Cast Member. I think I am hyperventilating. (I am sure I spelled that wrong but who cares). My mom told me to slow down or I will catch a heart-attack.


----------



## ahoy kristen

tilliet said:


> Oh my goodness! I am so excited. I just got my Congratulations letter to participate as an Attractions Cast Member. I think I am hyperventilating. (I am sure I spelled that wrong but who cares). My mom told me to slow down or I will catch a heart-attack.



congrats!!

when did you apply?


----------



## tilliet

ahoy kristen said:


> congrats!!
> 
> when did you apply?



I applied on march 23 and i didnt have my interview until saturday april 5. If i remember right i think you had your interview the thursday before because i had questioned you about contacting them. my acceptance letter is dated friday april 18 so yours should come in soon. GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## OHSNAPaduck

tilliet said:


> Oh my goodness! I am so excited. I just got my Congratulations letter to participate as an Attractions Cast Member. I think I am hyperventilating. (I am sure I spelled that wrong but who cares). My mom told me to slow down or I will catch a heart-attack.



Congrats!! I got accepted a couple weeks ago and I'll be in attractions too!

-Kendall


----------



## tilliet

OHSNAPaduck said:


> Congrats!! I got accepted a couple weeks ago and I'll be in attractions too!
> 
> -Kendall



I am so excited about it because attractions was my first choice and I got it. I just don't know what to do with myself now because I am just too excited.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

How many people here got their top choice? I got mine ( costuming)


----------



## tilliet

snowprincessofAK said:


> How many people here got their top choice? I got mine ( costuming)



I got my first choice ( attractions)


----------



## ahoy kristen

i got my packet today!! i'm attractions! :]]]]]]


----------



## tilliet

ahoy kristen said:


> i got my packet today!! i'm attractions! :]]]]]]



Congrats!!!!!  was that your first choice?


----------



## ahoy kristen

tilliet said:


> Congrats!!!!!  was that your first choice?



yes it was!


----------



## OHSNAPaduck

snowprincessofAK said:


> How many people here got their top choice? I got mine ( costuming)



I got my first choice [attractions!]


----------



## pocopenguin

did everyone have to wait until they were contacted for an interview??

i put in my application last week thursday.. and i still haven't heard anything. i called the other day (but i didn't tell them my name or anything) to see if i needed to call and schedule a phone interview like for the CP or if i just needed to wait it out.

and wait it out was unfortunately the answer.

sooooo just curious??


----------



## GeJohnO

Hey all,

I'm considering doing the Career Start program, and I just have a couple questions....

I'm assuming since Disney lists it, you can still sign-up with UNC to earn credit for certain classes during the Career Start program (their website was somewhat bleak)?

Is there a "graduation" for CS cast members (with ears and possibly a certificate)?

If I complete the Career Start program and later enroll in college, am I eligible for the alumni summer program?

Are there "advantage" semesters with the CS program, or just Fall/Spring?

Thanks!


----------



## csaribay

GeJohnO said:


> I'm assuming since Disney lists it, you can still sign-up with UNC to earn credit for certain classes during the Career Start program (their website was somewhat bleak)?



Absolutely. There were other schools that offer the credit by program option, but I can't remember them at the moment. There should be more information available from the College & CareerStart Program Education teams once you arrive. You can also contact them ahead of time for more info.



GeJohnO said:


> Is there a "graduation" for CS cast members (with ears and possibly a certificate)?



Yep- CP and CS participants have a shared graduation picnic, and all get ears and certificates upon successful completion of the program.



GeJohnO said:


> If I complete the Career Start program and later enroll in college, am I eligible for the alumni summer program?



This one I'm not sure of. Note that this the first year in a while that the CP Summer Alumni program was offered, and there's not necessarily any guarantee it will return in future years. You can contact college recruiting for more info.



GeJohnO said:


> Are there "advantage" semesters with the CS program, or just Fall/Spring?



The answer is kind of confusing. For 2008, there are only two standard terms offered: Spring and Fall. The Spring term was more similar to a CP advantage term (lasting from February until August) than anything else. The Fall term is similar to the CP equivalent  (from mid/late-August to early January). In the past, a CS Fall Advantage term (mid-May to early-January) was offered, but it wasn't offered this year.


----------



## GeJohnO

Thank you so much for the speedy and detailed response! Great blog, by the way! I still have a little less than a year to go before I'd be applicable, so I'm just trying to get everything in place.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> i got my packet today!! i'm attractions! :]]]]]]



CONGRATS!!!!!!! I can't wait to meet you!!!!


----------



## snowprincessofAK

csaribay said:


> Yep- CP and CS participants have a shared graduation picnic, and all get ears and certificates upon successful completion of the program.



YEAH I love those hats!!!!


----------



## nyrandyjr1

hi every1, i applied back in february along with mostly every1 else for the careerstart program in the fall. i have a no rehire status though (long story lol) so they're still reviewing my application and making a decision on whether to lift my no rehire status and accept me or not. does anyone know how hard it is to get a no rehire status lifted? and or does anyone know how many people they are letting into the program?

Randy


----------



## browneyedgal

Hi all  

I'm kinda new to posting here, but I just wanted to share that I received my invitation for the Fall 2008 CareerStart Program, and I'll be in Merchandise! I'm uber excited hehe 

I accepted the invitation, but I do have a question.....

Is it true that you can choose the exact date you arrive? The timeframe I was given was August 25th-September 9th, but no specific arrival date was mentioned.....

If someone could answer this question I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## csaribay

browneyedgal said:


> I accepted the invitation, but I do have a question.....
> 
> Is it true that you can choose the exact date you arrive? The timeframe I was given was August 25th-September 9th, but no specific arrival date was mentioned.....



Actually, you should have selected both your arrival and departure dates when paying your program assessment fee. Check out the confirmation page- it will be listed it on there, about half-way down.

AFAIK there's only one CS arrival and departure combo date this term, and that's August 25th - January 9.


----------



## browneyedgal

csaribay said:


> Actually, you should have selected both your arrival and departure dates when paying your program assessment fee. Check out the confirmation page- it will be listed it on there, about half-way down.
> 
> AFAIK there's only one CS arrival and departure combo date this term, and that's August 25th - January 9.



Thanks for the reply! 

I contacted Disney and informed them of their typo, and I was told that I'm not the first person to have this issue, and that everything should now be resolved. _*Phew*_, I was nervous for a while there lol. 

I also have a few questions that I hope someone can answer.....

1.) I read somewhere that there are lockers in the apartments- is there 1 locker per person, and is its main purpose basically to just store our valuables? 

2.) What are the Cast Member benefits, as far as merchandise goes? I know we get a 20% discount, but are there any items such as pins, toys, or shirts that are exclusive to CM's, CP's or CS's?

3.) Do CS and CP participants live together? I'll be participating in CS, and I'm wondering if any of my roomies would be in the CP, or just CS like me. I'm pretty sure I heard that the IP participants have their own separate building.....  

4.) Is it true that there is a yard sale type of thing that all CM's can go to? I'm kicking myself for not remembering where I read this, but apparently at this "yard sale", you can buy items for dirt cheap that were leftovers from the stores, such as dated ornaments from three years ago. Also, items from the lost-and-found that were never claimed are apparently sold here too, such as jewelry and cameras.....


----------



## csaribay

browneyedgal said:


> 1.) I read somewhere that there are lockers in the apartments- is there 1 locker per person, and is its main purpose basically to just store our valuables?



Yeah, there's one locker per person in the walk-in closets of each apartment. They're a bit narrow and maybe about three feet tall, sort of like locker-room style lockers. They're there to secure any small belonging you might have (my laptop also fit in there).



browneyedgal said:


> 2.) What are the Cast Member benefits, as far as merchandise goes? I know we get a 20% discount, but are there any items such as pins, toys, or shirts that are exclusive to CM's, CP's or CS's?



I won't elaborate anymore on the merchandise discount (you basically got that one)  but yes and yes on the other two. Each program year has a program t-shirt that you can get by participating in housing events, and there are sweatshirts and other logo merchandise for the programs available at Company-D store locations. There are also pins available at Company-D, some limited edition.



browneyedgal said:


> 3.) Do CS and CP participants live together? I'll be participating in CS, and I'm wondering if any of my roomies would be in the CP, or just CS like me. I'm pretty sure I heard that the IP participants have their own separate building.....



It's possible that you could be housed with CPs or ICPs, but they try to keep CS participants together. In all likelihood, the latter will be the case. Also, cultural representatives do have their own exclusive complex- this being The Commons.



browneyedgal said:


> 4.) Is it true that there is a yard sale type of thing that all CM's can go to? I'm kicking myself for not remembering where I read this, but apparently at this "yard sale", you can buy items for dirt cheap that were leftovers from the stores, such as dated ornaments from three years ago. Also, items from the lost-and-found that were never claimed are apparently sold here too, such as jewelry and cameras.....



Aside from the public merchandise liquidation stores (like Character Premier and Character Warehouse at area outlet malls), there is one central cast member store named Property Control where you'll be able to find merchandise liquidation items and various other goodies. It's across the street/parking lot from Disney University.

There's also a "traveling" sale the visits various work areas throughout the year, and two big seasonal sales held in a large air-conditioned tent in the Epcot Wonder parking lot.


----------



## carlwitac

Yes! i got into CS program!


----------



## browneyedgal

csaribay said:


> Yeah, there's one locker per person in the walk-in closets of each apartment. They're a bit narrow and maybe about three feet tall, sort of like locker-room style lockers. They're there to secure any small belonging you might have (my laptop also fit in there).
> 
> 
> 
> I won't elaborate anymore on the merchandise discount (you basically got that one)  but yes and yes on the other two. Each program year has a program t-shirt that you can get by participating in housing events, and there are sweatshirts and other logo merchandise for the programs available at Company-D store locations. There are also pins available at Company-D, some limited edition.
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible that you could be housed with CPs or ICPs, but they try to keep CS participants together. In all likelihood, the latter will be the case. Also, cultural representatives do have their own exclusive complex- this being The Commons.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the public merchandise liquidation stores (like Character Premier and Character Warehouse at area outlet malls), there is one central cast member store named Property Control where you'll be able to find merchandise liquidation items and various other goodies. It's across the street/parking lot from Disney University.
> 
> There's also a "traveling" sale the visits various work areas throughout the year, and two big seasonal sales held in a large air-conditioned tent in the Epcot Wonder parking lot.


Thank you so much! I appreciate you taking the time to answer all of my questions!  I can't believe how knowledgeable you are- it's quite impressive!



carlwitac said:


> Yes! i got into CS program!



Congratulations!  What will your role be?


----------



## tilliet

pocopenguin said:


> did everyone have to wait until they were contacted for an interview??
> 
> i put in my application last week thursday.. and i still haven't heard anything. i called the other day (but i didn't tell them my name or anything) to see if i needed to call and schedule a phone interview like for the CP or if i just needed to wait it out.
> 
> and wait it out was unfortunately the answer.
> 
> sooooo just curious??



I had to wait until they contacted me. I was just like you. I actually waited a week and a half before I decided to call them. When I called them I got the same answer you did. They told me just to wait to recieve an e-mail. After almost three weeks they e-mailed me that it was time to schedule an interview. Everything was smooth from then on out. I wouldn't stress out over it just yet=].......GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## dynamitedwayne

i know that the college program is full, so does that mean that the careerstart program is too??


----------



## ahoy kristen

dynamitedwayne said:


> i know that the college program is full, so does that mean that the careerstart program is too??



someone said that there is a select number of people for each group [CP, CS] so maybe not.


----------



## csaribay

That's kind of hard to say whether or not the CS program is full. I want to say that the domestic programs together have one set marker of capacity, and once that magic number is met, both programs are cutoff. I honestly just don't know though.

I have heard varying things back and forth on the College Program meeting its capacity, so I think what's said on the boards probably need be taken with a grain of salt... if nothing else, the E-Presentations for both the College Program and CareerStart Program are still available for the upcoming Fall season. The only way to know for sure is to contact recruiting.


----------



## pocopenguin

i feel like i read somewhere that someone said the CP was full for fall advantage..... but there were still some spots left for fall, which would be good considering there is no fall advantage for CS. 
but, the truth in that could be very little.
whoooo knows.
just makes the waiting much harder


----------



## JaimeRay

Hello! First post on the boards!

Anyway. Just to let you all know, I just now found out that Disney had this these programs for students like last week. What a great opportunity they are!!! Since one the site they were still "currently accepting" for the Fall 08' session I got excited and went ahead got my application filled out, got a great letter of recommendation letter from on of my HS teachers and sent it all in today. 

I know there is a big possibility of the program being full. I'm just excited to have this opportunity in front of me! I hope they still will call for an interview, if nothing else, I wouldn't mind going for the Spring 09'. If I get in this upcoming fall, I hope to get into attractions, working with a live show would be a bonus since I will be majoring in Theatre. 

Heres to hoping for the best!  

-Jaime


----------



## pocopenguin

JaimeRay said:


> Hello! First post on the boards!
> 
> Anyway. Just to let you all know, I just now found out that Disney had this these programs for students like last week. What a great opportunity they are!!! Since one the site they were still "currently accepting" for the Fall 08' session I got excited and went ahead got my application filled out, got a great letter of recommendation letter from on of my HS teachers and sent it all in today.
> 
> I know there is a big possibility of the program being full. I'm just excited to have this opportunity in front of me! I hope they still will call for an interview, if nothing else, I wouldn't mind going for the Spring 09'. If I get in this upcoming fall, I hope to get into attractions, working with a live show would be a bonus since I will be majoring in Theatre.
> 
> Heres to hoping for the best!
> 
> -Jaime



hi, welcome to the boards and the waiting game  

i hopefully will be taking the trip down there for fall 2008, too! good luck to you!!!!!


----------



## JaimeRay

Thanks! I'm reading Chris's blog, makes me excited reading about the process and jobs, weather they are ones I want or don't, they still sound fun and it's Disney... can't go wrong with that!

When I was at Disneyland last when I was ten, I didn't say "Want to come here every year for vacation" I said to my mom "I want to work here!" So to work with them would be accomplishing a childhood dream, as it is for many! If I had to clean toilets, I would listen to Snow White's advice and whistle!

Good luck to you Poco!


----------



## csaribay

JaimeRay said:


> ...I'm just excited to have this opportunity in front of me! I hope they still will call for an interview, if nothing else, I wouldn't mind going for the Spring 09'. If I get in this upcoming fall, I hope to get into attractions, working with a live show would be a bonus since I will be majoring in Theatre.
> 
> Heres to hoping for the best!
> 
> -Jaime



Welcome Jaime! 

Even though it's towards the end of the recruiting season, best of luck to you!


----------



## dynamitedwayne

hey can someone tell me how long it took for disney to contact them to schedule an interview?


----------



## JaimeRay

I've read on here anywhere from 3 days to 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## pocopenguin

dynamitedwayne said:


> hey can someone tell me how long it took for disney to contact them to schedule an interview?



i applied two weeks ago tomorrow.
and i'm still waiting.
i called last week just as a....general information caller.. like i didn't give my name or anything and just said i applied and asked if i could schedule my interview over the phone and they said no, i have to wait for an email  

it's been a very long two weeks. haha. luckily i have internet on my phone so i am checking my e-mail constantly. it's become a little.. ritual for me. haha. but if i dont hear anything back by friday i might call just to make sure they received everything okay, you know? they don't have to schedule one right then and there, i just atleast want to know they received it so i haven't been waiting two weeks for nothing..... idk.


----------



## tilliet

dynamitedwayne said:


> hey can someone tell me how long it took for disney to contact them to schedule an interview?



it took them almost 3 weeks to contact me. i actually contacted them and gave them my name to make sure that they recieved my information about a week and a half after i applied. they checked and assured me that they recieved the application and told me just to wait to hear from them.


----------



## JaimeRay

Haha, I might be out of luck to get in this fall! My fingers are crossed though! I wouldn't mind waiting till Spring.


----------



## Whatalias

The fall program is full. They arent interviewing anyone else i just most a thread with my email i got from them.


Here is the email i got just copied it

Thank you for your recent communication.

At this time, we have concluded our recruiting efforts for our Walt Disney World CareerStart Fall 2008 program.  With this information in mind, we are no longer accepting applications and/or conducting interviews for our August arrivals.

If you’re interested in the Disney CareerStart Program for Spring 2009, please check our web site in September for additional details.  

We do have opportunities at Disneyland Resort in California for the Fall 2008 program, but we do not offer housing for our CareerStart Program.  If you are interested in Disneyland, please visit http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/dlr/index.html.

Have a Magical Day!

WDW CareerStart Recruiting


----------



## JaimeRay

That's ok. There is always Spring.... Do you think they'll be sending emails to those who have applied and not had an interview. If I have to re-apply I'm going to use the same letter of recommendation because it was good.


----------



## JaimeRay

Yup, they have indeed stopped accepting applications/interviews. Well I'm more prepared for the Spring!!!


----------



## Whatalias

is there 2 spring programs? i know they start accepting app in sept and the program start in Jan


----------



## pocopenguin

JaimeRay said:


> Yup, they have indeed stopped accepting applications/interviews. Well I'm more prepared for the Spring!!!



did they e-mail you that information or did you call them and ask?


----------



## Whatalias

Pocopenguin Here is the email i got. i got the same one on my other email account.
Here is the email i got just copied it

"Thank you for your recent communication.

At this time, we have concluded our recruiting efforts for our Walt Disney World CareerStart Fall 2008 program. With this information in mind, we are no longer accepting applications and/or conducting interviews for our August arrivals.

If you’re interested in the Disney CareerStart Program for Spring 2009, please check our web site in September for additional details. 

We do have opportunities at Disneyland Resort in California for the Fall 2008 program, but we do not offer housing for our CareerStart Program. If you are interested in Disneyland, please visit http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/c...dlr/index.html.

Have a Magical Day!

WDW CareerStart Recruiting"


----------



## JaimeRay

I emailed them asking if they received my application and I got an email saying Dear Jaime.. and it was the same message about they are done recruiting. 

They have Spring and Spring Advantage Sessions.


----------



## barfownz

I got accepted in the Fall 2008 CareerStart program at Disneyland.

Is anyone else doing this same?


----------



## JaimeRay

I would do Disneyland if they offered housing.


----------



## Joanna71985

JaimeRay said:


> I would do Disneyland if they offered housing.



They just started offering housing for the DL CP, starting this month.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

but isn't the housing only for CP not CS?


----------



## csaribay

snowprincessofAK said:


> but isn't the housing only for CP not CS?



Yeah, currently housing is only available for the Disneyland College Program. Never know what the future might hold though- I think it's reasonable that in the future (possibly even next season) they could extend it to that resort's CareerStart Program.


----------



## JaimeRay

Sweet, well I'm applying for next Spring in September.


----------



## browneyedgal

NICE! The housing aspect was the only reason why I didn't apply for the Disneyland program, so I'm really excited that that won't be an issue anymore 

A little off topic, but since I'm 22, I believe I'm too old to participate in a CS term after I complete the Fall 08 program (unless I extend.....?). Also, I'm looking into going back to college. With that said, I know Disney offers classes that you take during the CS program and can receive college credit for, but do you have to register with a college/university before you begin the courses? Or, do you register and receive the credits after the classes are complete? Also, does every school recognize and give credit to these Disney courses, or are there only a select few? 

Lastly, I believe that you only have to complete one semester of college to participate in the CP. So, if I take the courses that Disney offers during my CS program (and receive college credit for them), does that count as a semester, and will I then be able to then participate in the CP?

Sorry if I'm not being clear- I'm having difficulty typing down what I'm actually thinking, heh   It's all a little overwhelming.....


----------



## csaribay

browneyedgal said:


> NICE! The housing aspect was the only reason why I didn't apply for the Disneyland program, so I'm really excited that that won't be an issue anymore



Well, I don't want to mislead anyone... while I _personally_ think that it would be reasonable for them to extend Disneyland's Housing Program to include CareerStart, I don't have any information on whether or not this will happen. It really could go either way, and we won't know anything officially until that site is updated for the coming season(s).



browneyedgal said:


> A little off topic, but since I'm 22, I believe I'm too old to participate in a CS term after I complete the Fall 08 program (unless I extend.....?). Also, I'm looking into going back to college. With that said, I know Disney offers classes that you take during the CS program and can receive college credit for, but do you have to register with a college/university before you begin the courses? Or, do you register and receive the credits after the classes are complete? Also, does every school recognize and give credit to these Disney courses, or are there only a select few?



For now, the application requirements aren't age-based (so whether or not you're 22 doesn't matter too much) but rather if you're within 48 months of your high school graduation or GED. However, odds are that after the Fall 08' term, you will no longer be qualified to participate on a new program, since you will likely have passed that 48 month window. It's worth noting that an extension, if offered, doesn't currently take this into consideration (as long as you have a positive record, you should be able to extend if you'd like).

As far as college credit goes, it depends on each school. Since course performance is reported to the American Council on Education, if your school recognizes or considers ACE-recommended courses, you'd stand a good shot at recovering credit for any applicable courses you take. Though not completely comprehensive and exhaustive, take a look at the Credit Acceptance Benchmarking Report for additional info. You'll also want to contact your academic advisors/counselors for additional guidance.

If you aren't able to get credit through your school, you may be able to do so through other schools via transfer credit. 



browneyedgal said:


> Lastly, I believe that you only have to complete one semester of college to participate in the CP. So, if I take the courses that Disney offers during my CS program (and receive college credit for them), does that count as a semester, and will I then be able to then participate in the CP?
> 
> Sorry if I'm not being clear- I'm having difficulty typing down what I'm actually thinking, heh   It's all a little overwhelming.....



Not quite... one semester of college coursework at a college or university is required to participate in the College Program. Credit accrued as part of the CareerStart program probably wouldn't qualify (so that's to say that you'd need one semester of course work in addition to any CS/CP classes you take).

Note that you also must be an active full time or part time student with at least one class at the time of application in order to qualify for the College Program.


----------



## JaimeRay

For anyone applying for the Spring 2009 session here is a facebook group for us to get to know one another and share our application process. You can also join if you've done the program and want to provide insight. http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=17274532645


----------



## GeJohnO

I'm in a living situation where I may end up getting my GED. 

My 18th birthday is on Feb. 9th, would this be too late of an arrival for Spring CS?

Thanks!


----------



## JaimeRay

I don't know if you have to be 18 to do the program... you might have to be.
If so you must be 18 by the arrival date. And as long as you have your in the process of getting your GED then you should be good there, seeing that it wont be 48 months since you'd have received it.


----------



## carlwitac

"NOOOO the CS program can't be full I had time left!" jk

im safe with my attractions job at WDW in the CS Program, good luck to those still trying to find a place left in the program, 


Just remember it could be worse you always have the Busch Gardens, Sea World, and  Universal Studios job openings,   and we all know working for the Mouse is better than the rest.


----------



## Loren'

Hey, Im new here so hello to you all and congratulations on getting accepted in the career start programs  I was just wondering if anybody could help me with a couple of questions I have about the disney career start program.

I am from the UK and was wondering if I would be able to do the career start program?

And also, how long does the career start program last for?

Any help would be greatly appriciated 
Thanks for your time, Loren x.


----------



## Joanna71985

Loren' said:


> Hey, Im new here so hello to you all and congratulations on getting accepted in the career start programs  I was just wondering if anybody could help me with a couple of questions I have about the disney career start program.
> 
> I am from the UK and was wondering if I would be able to do the career start program?
> 
> And also, how long does the career start program last for?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appriciated
> Thanks for your time, Loren x.



The Career Start is only for people in the US, unfortunately. However, there are 2 different programs for international people. There is the Summer Work experience (which is 3 months long, I believe). Link here: http://www.disneyinternationalprograms.com/summer.html

There is the J-1 Academic Exchange Experience Program. According to the website, it runs 5-7 months, or a full year. Link here: http://www.disneyinternationalprograms.com/j1.html

Finally, there is the Cultural Representative program. This program runs about a year long. Link here: http://www.disneyinternationalprograms.com/crp.html


----------



## Loren'

I am so annoyed, this would have been the absolute perfect program for me, I am so upset. Thanks for all your help anyway, and I have checked those and they don't really appeal to me, but they may have to do. I absoultley love the states and disney and I will be a high school graduate so this would have worked out perfectly. I have no other way of getting to the states and working at disney  Thanks anyway x.


----------



## arabesque1

I was wondering what the difference between the College Program and the career start program is? Which one is better to apply to?

Someone told me that if you work for Disney long enough they will pay for college....is that true?

Also how do you know which job to apply for? (Attractions, costuming, etc.) How do you know what each job does?

One more thing...If you live near Disney and have no need for the housing what happens then? Do you have to live there or not?


----------



## Joanna71985

arabesque1 said:


> I was wondering what the difference between the College Program and the career start program is? Which one is better to apply to?
> 
> Someone told me that if you work for Disney long enough they will pay for college....is that true?
> 
> Also how do you know which job to apply for? (Attractions, costuming, etc.) How do you know what each job does?



The difference between the CP and CS is that you have to be in college to do the CP, and the CS is for people who have graduated HS (but not in college). Also, there are not that many roles offered for the CS, and less check-in dates (only 1 length for each season). If I had to choose between the 2, I would go with the CP.

The roles would be up to you. There is a description for each role here:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/onstage.html

And here is the career start website: http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/index.html

Oh, and welcome to the DIS!


----------



## Meg13

Hello! I'm a junior in high school, and I am an avid Disney fan! I've always planned on doing the CP, but I was wondering if it was just as well to do the CS, too? I mean, the more time at the World, the merrier!

Another question: when you go, does the field you apply to have to do with your declared major? I plan on being an English major, and none of the areas of the program have anything to do with creative writing, really.

Thanks!


----------



## Ahhhhshley

Hello, My name is Ashley and I will also be applying to the Career Start Fall 2009 program. Im really really hoping I get accepted because you can only apply within 4 years of graduating high school and I graduated June 2005. I just learned about this program and I want it so bad! I chose not to go to college and start working instead and so I dont qualify for the College program and I would really love to have a career at disney! Does any one no of anyone that is applying that didnt just graduate?? I hope I still have a shot!


----------



## jewjubean

You should be okay getting into the CS program. Im applying and I've been out of school for almost 2 years his may! Just let them know how much you want this and maybe it will turn out for the better!


----------



## AngelNeedsMAGIC

Ahhhhshley said:


> Hello, My name is Ashley and I will also be applying to the Career Start Fall 2009 program. Im really really hoping I get accepted because you can only apply within 4 years of graduating high school and I graduated June 2005. I just learned about this program and I want it so bad! I chose not to go to college and start working instead and so I dont qualify for the College program and I would really love to have a career at disney! Does any one no of anyone that is applying that didnt just graduate?? I hope I still have a shot!



I don't know much about the CS program, as I did the CP. However, I was told that you had to receive your G.E.D or High School Diploma within 48 months to be eligible. Don't quote me on that, but I wanted to make sure you knew exactly so you could cover all corners. 

I may be wrong though, so sorry! Other than that, Good Luck!!


----------



## jewjubean

Ha I called and asked and as long as your accepted before June of 09 you are good to go! I would call and make sure you get the same answer. I also asked when the applications came up and they are supposed to be posted on the 11th!!! YAY. Who's getting up at the crack of dawn?


----------



## Ahhhhshley

jewjubean said:


> Ha I called and asked and as long as your accepted before June of 09 you are good to go! I would call and make sure you get the same answer. I also asked when the applications came up and they are supposed to be posted on the 11th!!! YAY. Who's getting up at the crack of dawn?



I already have my application filled out and my reference letter done. Do you mean that the E-Presentation will be posted on the 11th?


----------



## jewjubean

Yep thats what they told me today. But I would be careful they said the applications are going to change some. I've heard that the role checklist is going to change.Thats what they are saying on the facebook page. So I'm going to check before I fax mine in.


----------



## MikeMike

I'm Mike and as much as I relish the fact, I'm a 17-year-old high school drop-out.

Up until I started really reading into the CareerStart Program and the College Program I was sure that I wouldn't be eligible to apply for either, as I would not have a high school diploma.
So to my absolute delight, I found out that GED's are just as good.

Awesome!

Now, I've done just about as much reading on the CP and CS as I can handle for now, but I've still got one lingering question: Can one do the CarrerStart Program, then go on to do the College Program?

I believe I read that you can go from the CP to a Professional Internship, but I'm unclear as to wether or not you can go from CS to CP.

The reason I hope for this to be a possibility is the CS and CP just aren't long enough! I don't want to have to leave!  

Should it in fact be possible, I would hope to do the CareerStart Program, finish, attend a community college in or around Orlando for a simester, do the College Program, then do a Professional Internship.


So tell me, are my plans way far-fetched? Am I in for a let-down?


Thanks in advance,
Mike.


----------



## Wishing0nStars88

MikeMike said:


> I'm Mike and as much as I relish the fact, I'm a 17-year-old high school drop-out.
> 
> Up until I started really reading into the CareerStart Program and the College Program I was sure that I wouldn't be eligible to apply for either, as I would not have a high school diploma.
> So to my absolute delight, I found out that GED's are just as good.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Now, I've done just about as much reading on the CP and CS as I can handle for now, but I've still got one lingering question: Can one do the CarrerStart Program, then go on to do the College Program?
> 
> I believe I read that you can go from the CP to a Professional Internship, but I'm unclear as to wether or not you can go from CS to CP.
> 
> The reason I hope for this to be a possibility is the CS and CP just aren't long enough! I don't want to have to leave!
> 
> Should it in fact be possible, I would hope to do the CareerStart Program, finish, attend a community college in or around Orlando for a simester, do the College Program, then do a Professional Internship.
> 
> 
> So tell me, are my plans way far-fetched? Am I in for a let-down?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mike.




You can do the CS and then do a CP when you are then in college


----------



## Narnia_citizen

Hey!

Okay I was wondering if anyone wanted to tell me as much as they can about the interviewing process for the cs program? I am a Junior (getting ready to be a senior) and am very interested but the website didn't tell me much... 

Basically I wanted to know what kind of questions they would ask. I am going to apply for the acting part of the program (Or whatever they call it 'cast member' I guess) 

If there's anything else feel free to add it in. I don't mean to be so wide spread but I'm trying to learn everything I can on the cs program and the website doesn't say much.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

although i do plan on doing the cp for the fall 2010 season, i haven't been to college yet so i am still keeping my options opened for the cs. i was just on the both the wdw and the disneyland careerstart websites. why is the application up for the DLCS but not up for the WDWCS? just wondering about that. i though maybe if one location were not to continue the program then the other location would also discontinue. or is it whatever goes on in florida is completely different from whatever goes on in california?


----------



## Meg13

I have another question: is there anyway to know when applications open up before they do so? I want to be absolutely positive I have everything in order the first day they take them. I've got pretty much everything ready but the letter of recommendation (such a nerd, I know, since I know I can't apply till September). I just want to be as sure as possible that I have a good shot at getting a job.

Thanks!


----------



## khancock

Meg13 said:


> I have another question: is there anyway to know when applications open up before they do so?



Sign up on the form on the page and they will send you an email.  Official communication from them is really the only way to know for sure.

Things that you read on here, Facebook, or other places that aren't Disney may or may not be accurate (and usually not accurate tends to be the case).


----------



## Meg13

khancock said:


> Sign up on the form on the page and they will send you an email.  Official communication from them is really the only way to know for sure.
> 
> Things that you read on here, Facebook, or other places that aren't Disney may or may not be accurate (and usually not accurate tends to be the case).




Will do! Thanks!


----------



## Praise2Him

Has anyone called them lately or gotten more information? They were telling people it would be the end of March, if they started recruiting for Fall, and it's April 2nd and we haven't heard anything.


----------



## chevyrules05

Praise2Him said:


> Has anyone called them lately or gotten more information? They were telling people it would be the end of March, if they started recruiting for Fall, and it's April 2nd and we haven't heard anything.



I was at casting yesterday and talk to the careerstart office and they said they WILL be recruiting for fall '09 soon they said just keep checking the website and sign up for the news letter.



hope this helps 


I made a another thread about this


----------



## Praise2Him

Thank you so much! I have hope now!


----------



## Blixzit

Sorry for bumping this post. But I'm a 19 year old drop out who got his GED in January (09). I realize that right there qualifies me for application into the CS program. I got an email a few days ago telling me that they are accepting applications for the Spring 2010 season (Feb - Aug). I'm thinking... yes. This is what I need. I've been trying to get a job for the longest time. I've been a Disney fan forever, and literally "grew up" in the parks since my dad has worked at Epcot since 1992!

Anyway, I just read this entire thread... every single post, which I've never done before on any forum, lol. I have some questions.

I've downloaded and printed out the 4 page application. I've filled it out but am not sure as to where or whom I'd get my letter of recommendation from, as I've never had a job before. I've never done volunteer work. I'm thinking that I should ask my teacher from which the school where I got my GED.

Also, on the website it says to have a cover sheet that reads "Attention: Disney CareerStart Program." when faxing the documents. I wasn't sure as to what exactly a cover sheet was. I Googled it and the results looked more like email info (from, to, subject, cc...). Should I just have a blank sheet with "Attention: Disney CareerStart Program." on it?

Lastly (for now, lol), how much money should I bring with me should I get accepted? I've read that around $300 - $400 is ideal, but I've also read about $500 - $600. For groceries and rent since you don't get a paycheck until like a week and a half after you start working. I would like to know so I could get an extra $100 or $200 just to be safe.

I'm sure I'll think of more questions later, lol. Thanks for everyone providing all the info in this thread. And congrats to all of you who've been accepted. I'm sure you had/having/going to have the best time EVER!


----------



## NicoleRose

the only question i feel qualified enough to answer is about the cover sheet lol b/c of my previous jobs

but yea, just write or type on a piece of paper "Attn: Disney Career Start Program" and then typically you'll write their phone number under that and underneath that, write "From: (your name)" and your fax number under it
hope that makes sense!
and make sure you stick it in as the first page of the fax


----------



## Pecobill

Blixzit said:


> Sorry for bumping this post. But I'm a 19 year old drop out who got his GED in January (09). I realize that right there qualifies me for application into the CS program. I got an email a few days ago telling me that they are accepting applications for the Spring 2010 season (Feb - Aug). I'm thinking... yes. This is what I need. I've been trying to get a job for the longest time. I've been a Disney fan forever, and literally "grew up" in the parks since my dad has worked at Epcot since 1992!
> 
> Anyway, I just read this entire thread... every single post, which I've never done before on any forum, lol. I have some questions.
> 
> I've downloaded and printed out the 4 page application. I've filled it out but am not sure as to where or whom I'd get my letter of recommendation from, as I've never had a job before. I've never done volunteer work. I'm thinking that I should ask my teacher from which the school where I got my GED.
> 
> Also, on the website it says to have a cover sheet that reads "Attention: Disney CareerStart Program." when faxing the documents. I wasn't sure as to what exactly a cover sheet was. I Googled it and the results looked more like email info (from, to, subject, cc...). Should I just have a blank sheet with "Attention: Disney CareerStart Program." on it?
> 
> Lastly (for now, lol), how much money should I bring with me should I get accepted? I've read that around $300 - $400 is ideal, but I've also read about $500 - $600. For groceries and rent since you don't get a paycheck until like a week and a half after you start working. I would like to know so I could get an extra $100 or $200 just to be safe.
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of more questions later, lol. Thanks for everyone providing all the info in this thread. And congrats to all of you who've been accepted. I'm sure you had/gonna have/going to have the best time EVER!



The letter of recommendation and the short response form are no longer necessary.I asked about that in an email and they said that they werent.Also the applications will be changing.And if anyone wants proof I can forward the emails


----------



## Blixzit

Pecobill said:


> The letter of recommendation and the short response form are no longer necessary.I asked about that in an email and they said that they werent.Also the applications will be changing.And if anyone wants proof I can forward the emails



Alright, that's a relief. When/how are the applications changing? Should I wait for them to change before sending mine in or should I just send it in ASAP?


----------



## Simple_Motions

Blixzit said:


> Alright, that's a relief. When/how are the applications changing? Should I wait for them to change before sending mine in or should I just send it in ASAP?



The Applications already changed? Before they had the short responce and wanted the Letter. But now they only have the 4 pages. and Good luck guys! I sent my application down a few days ago. Im so excited!


----------



## Blixzit

Simple_Motions said:


> The Applications already changed? Before they had the short responce and wanted the Letter. But now they only have the 4 pages. and Good luck guys! I sent my application down a few days ago. Im so excited!



Good luck to you too! What roles did you check in your app?
I'm totally sending my application in today. I can't wait any longer!!!! LOL.


----------



## Simple_Motions

.


----------



## Blixzit

Simple_Motions said:


> All of them except Custodial. I cant wait until I can interview~ (or that web based interview, im not sure if CS is doing it to or not)  But im still so excited!



Awesome, I selected Attractions, Merchandise, and Costuming. If I have to, I will do Custodial but I REALLY don't want any F&B, quick or full service. This is so cool. How awesome would it be if we both got in and where neighbors or roommates? Which brings up a question... are the apartments co-ed? I think they are but I'm not sure.


----------



## Simple_Motions

Blixzit said:


> Awesome, I selected Attractions, Merchandise, and Costuming. If I have to, I will do Custodial but I REALLY don't want any F&B, quick or full service. This is so cool. How awesome would it be if we both got in and where neighbors or roommates? Which brings up a question... are the apartments co-ed? I think they are but I'm not sure.



The complexes are Co-Ed. but not the aparentment itself. Boys are with the boys and girls are with the girls. but you can be in the same complex.


----------



## Blixzit

Simple_Motions said:


> The complexes are Co-Ed. but not the aparentment itself. Boys are with the boys and girls are with the girls. but you can be in the same complex.



That's awesome. Man I hope I get accepted. This is the perfect thing for me.


----------



## Pecobill

Blixzit said:


> Alright, that's a relief. When/how are the applications changing? Should I wait for them to change before sending mine in or should I just send it in ASAP?



The application is the same.They just dropped the short response form and letter of recommendation.Oh and if anyone wants to add me on Facebook look up Seth Chick my profile picture is my avatar on here.Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Meg13

Hey people! I haven't posted on this thread in a while; I didn't think I was going to be able to apply. But I am! 

My phone interview is in fifteen minutes, so I'm trying to pass the time until then. Here's hoping it goes well!


----------



## Pecobill

Good luck


----------



## elise

*Hey Guys!!
Just had my phone interview today so I'm hoping for the best, and of course very anxious!  I just wanted to know if boys and girls are aloud to live together..I have a best friend who is waiting acceptance also...any help would be muuuch appreciated!*


----------



## kristin2007

Today is the 2 week mark since I have sent in my application.  I called to see what was up and they said that I should hear back by Monday.  I hope I hear from them soon I have become absolutely obsessed with checking my email and it's driving everyone nuts.  I wish everyone good luck because it sounds as if we're all in the same boat.  Also, if anyone has a facebook let me know your name so we can become friends


----------



## elise

kristin2007 said:


> Today is the 2 week mark since I have sent in my application.  I called to see what was up and they said that I should hear back by Monday.  I hope I hear from them soon I have become absolutely obsessed with checking my email and it's driving everyone nuts.  I wish everyone good luck because it sounds as if we're all in the same boat.  Also, if anyone has a facebook let me know your name so we can become friends



You shouldn't worry, they'll get back to you soon!!
Good luck!


----------



## Pecobill

elise said:


> *Hey Guys!!
> Just had my phone interview today so I'm hoping for the best, and of course very anxious!  I just wanted to know if boys and girls are aloud to live together..I have a best friend who is waiting acceptance also...any help would be muuuch appreciated!*



The apartment building is coed but not the room



kristin2007 said:


> Today is the 2 week mark since I have sent in my application.  I called to see what was up and they said that I should hear back by Monday.  I hope I hear from them soon I have become absolutely obsessed with checking my email and it's driving everyone nuts.  I wish everyone good luck because it sounds as if we're all in the same boat.  Also, if anyone has a facebook let me know your name so we can become friends



Seth Chick and my profile picture is my avatar on here



elise said:


> You shouldn't worry, they'll get back to you soon!!
> Good luck!  My facebook name is Shelby Elise



Oh and if anyone adds me on facebook I'll invite you to the CareerStart group that me Blix and Simple are in


----------



## elise

*Thanks!!*


----------



## Pecobill

I would have added you already but there seems to be a long list of Shelby Elise.So a location would help as well


----------



## elise

........


----------



## Pecobill

elise said:


> Orlando, FL



Well you don't have to drive far


----------



## elise

Haha I know!
Thank Goodness!!


----------



## kristin2007

I just sent you both requests so be sure to accept me.


----------



## Simple_Motions

.


----------



## Meg13

Okay, so I know I'm probably making a big deal about nothing, but has anyone else _not_ gotten the e-mail application notification thing? I've been checking my e-mail constantly, but haven't gotten anything.


----------



## Simple_Motions

Meg13 said:


> Okay, so I know I'm probably making a big deal about nothing, but has anyone else _not_ gotten the e-mail application notification thing? I've been checking my e-mail constantly, but haven't gotten anything.



I'd say call them. Im pretty sure most of the CS kids got their emails and phone interviews already.


----------



## elise

It has been almost a week since my phone interview!!
Im so anxious!!!!  Can anyone tell me how long it took till they recieved anything back after their phone interview?!?
Thankss!!!


----------



## Pecobill

elise said:


> It has been almost a week since my phone interview!!
> Im so anxious!!!!  Can anyone tell me how long it took till they recieved anything back after their phone interview?!?
> Thankss!!!



2-3 weeks is what we were told.


----------



## Maleachika

O.k. so I am thinking about applying for next spring/summer, and I am going to be through with highschool by then. I am planning to go to college in Florida, but I have never lived there and am currently in a small boarding school in WV. So I think this program will help me get used to being independant, and prepare me for college, and jobs etc. what do you think? is there anything I need to know? Is it expensive? how can I get more information, so I can decide if it's the right thing for me? I am really excited! and I have never been to disney and I really want to go!!! thanks!


----------



## Pecobill

Maleachika said:


> O.k. so I am thinking about applying for next spring/summer, and I am going to be through with highschool by then. I am planning to go to college in Florida, but I have never lived there and am currently in a small boarding school in WV. So I think this program will help me get used to being independant, and prepare me for college, and jobs etc. what do you think? is there anything I need to know? Is it expensive? how can I get more information, so I can decide if it's the right thing for me? I am really excited! and I have never been to disney and I really want to go!!! thanks!



Yea it will help with all of that the best place to get information is the career start website http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/index.html
or the facebook grouphttp://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=80433992351&ref=mf


----------



## Mak3

Hey Guys,

I know y'all are way ahead of me in the application but I just wanted to know how long it takes after you've sent your application to have your 'web-based' and 'phone' interviews?

Thanks,


----------



## Toffy

^You can have your web interview the second the E Presentation/Application is over with... the phone is usually just a few days later


----------



## Mak3

That's great. Thanks for replying.

Does anyone know the opening hours of the Disney CareerStart Recruiting Offices so I can call them?

Thanks,


----------



## Toffy

^I think they're the standard 9-5 Mon-Friday type of place, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Meg13

Simple_Motions said:


> I'd say call them. Im pretty sure most of the CS kids got their emails and phone interviews already.




Sorry if I phrased it weird. I had my phone interview; I just haven't gotten the whole "Thank you for interviewing" e-mail.


----------



## Simple_Motions

Meg13 said:


> Sorry if I phrased it weird. I had my phone interview; I just haven't gotten the whole "Thank you for interviewing" e-mail.



Ah I see. I didnt get a "thank you" email either. I dont think anyone did for CS.


----------



## sosmember

Hey all, just putting my $.02 in. For those concerned about the "thanks for interviewing" email, I would not worry too much about it. I have only heard of CP applicants getting them and not even all of them. The same group of recruiters work on CP and CS and it is painfully obvious that CPs get priority. Most of us have been waiting for close to 2 weeks without hearing anything back. We will probably have to wait a bit more until the recruiters get through accepting some more of the CPs. It isn't as though CS applicants are being recruited left and right and you are still waiting for a reply. It is quite the opposite, with practically no CS applicants being accepted with all of us waiting. Just relax and go spend time with the family and friends you wont get to see while you're on the program and keep checking your email and mail. The time will pass quicker and you wont be so homesick while you're away since you got some quality time with the people back home before you left.


----------



## khancock

i think all of you expecting to receive the same stuff as what CP people get are doing yourself a disservice.

CS is different from start to finish.

don't expect stuff that isn't part of your program.  be grateful that you still have a program to apply to.


----------



## Meg13

sosmember said:


> Hey all, just putting my $.02 in. For those concerned about the "thanks for interviewing" email, I would not worry too much about it. I have only heard of CP applicants getting them and not even all of them. The same group of recruiters work on CP and CS and it is painfully obvious that CPs get priority. Most of us have been waiting for close to 2 weeks without hearing anything back. We will probably have to wait a bit more until the recruiters get through accepting some more of the CPs. It isn't as though CS applicants are being recruited left and right and you are still waiting for a reply. It is quite the opposite, with practically no CS applicants being accepted with all of us waiting. Just relax and go spend time with the family and friends you wont get to see while you're on the program and keep checking your email and mail. The time will pass quicker and you wont be so homesick while you're away since you got some quality time with the people back home before you left.



Thanks; I figured it was something I shouldn't worry about, but guessed there was no harm in asking.


----------



## Simple_Motions

khancock said:


> i think all of you expecting to receive the same stuff as what CP people get are doing yourself a disservice.
> 
> CS is different from start to finish.
> 
> don't expect stuff that isn't part of your program.  be grateful that you still have a program to apply to.



There's no need to be rude about it. A lot of people arent expecting emails. All of the people I know who applied for CS ARE VERY grateful. Expecially the ones who didn't get to apply for Fall 09.


----------



## jewjubean

Honestly guys the career start program is just as important as the college program except they hire more college program cast members. When you get to Disney your status will no longer be a Caeerstart program participant your not a College Program CM. You end up saying your in the College program because they dont even care.


----------



## Meg13

And I didn't mean to come off in any way ungrateful, if I did. This is an amazing opportunity, and I know that. It's not like I'm viewing this as a paid vacation and am expressing indignant impatience about not getting an e-mail. I was simply being an anxious applicant who wants to make sure that anything in my power does not go wrong.


----------



## khancock

Simple_Motions said:


> There's no need to be rude about it. A lot of people arent expecting emails.



Didn't mean to be rude.  But the "expectations" that I'm seeing from CS people that are based on what they are reading about the CP experience are somewhat rediculous.

Look at it like this. Someone going to Epcot shouldn't expect to ride Splash Mountain because that attraction isn't in Epcot.  They can go to Epcot Guest Relations and whine about not getting to ride Splash Mountain, but they still aren't going to get to ride them as long as they stay within the Epcot gates.  Just because Splash Mountain is an attraction at a WDW Theme Park doesn't mean that someone going to Epcot will get to ride it.  Epcot has its own set of attractions, shows, and experiences that are unique to Epcot.  Someone going there should expect to do things at Epcot, not stuff that is at the other parks.

CS people should only expect to receive what Disney tells them to expect to receive.  Nothing more.  Nothing less.

From what I've gathered from the CS site and from others that expectation would be (1) info on doing the personality profile once they send in their application and (2) information on the telephone interview if they pass the profile.  After that, the only other thing that should be expected is notification about the interview in the mail.

Stuff on the CS site is here http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/students/faq_notification.html


----------



## sosmember

Meg13 said:


> And I didn't mean to come off in any way ungrateful, if I did. This is an amazing opportunity, and I know that. It's not like I'm viewing this as a paid vacation and am expressing indignant impatience about not getting an e-mail. I was simply being an anxious applicant who wants to make sure that anything in my power does not go wrong.



Don't let kahncock bother you, he is being a jerk. You weren't doing anything that this board wasn't specifically designed for you to do, ask questions for clarification and confidence in your actions. The fact of the matter is that the two programs are VERY similar, and because there are some subtle differences in the application process for each, you are more than justified in asking for clarification.

kahncock- We are all here to help each other because we have a common interest and goal. Please try to keep that in mind when you post a comment. It would be much appreciated. Thank you.

jewjubean- Don't miss understand me. I didn't mean to sound like Disney or the recruiters hate the CS program or something haha. I just meant that the CP applications are generally handled before the CS ones, that is all. My bad if I wasn't clear.


----------



## khancock

Meg13 said:


> And I didn't mean to come off in any way ungrateful, if I did.



That comment wasn't really directed at you.  It was more towards the fact that the rumors about the CS program being done away with probably are more factual than fiction.

Going back about a year ago, the people who had applied and accepted the Spring CS were told that their program was being cancelled and that they could be moved to do the Fall CS.  Why was it cancelled?  Disney didn't need them.  I guess a lot of them ended up doing the Fall because there were very few interviews done this past spring for fall spots.

Also this past spring, a TON of people were declined the Fall CP due to the spots filling.

A college recruiter friend of mine told me that the CS suddenly sprung up one time because they were having trouble filling the CP.

Looking at the way things have been trending and the fact that the CS was only created as a backup plan, the CS is probably on its last legs.

Please keep in mind that I don't know this 100%.  just a feeling I'm getting from looking at the way things have been.


----------



## khancock

sosmember said:


> Don't let kahncock bother you, he is being a jerk.


"She"




sosmember said:


> kahncock- We are all here to help each other because we have a common interest and goal. Please try to keep that in mind when you post a comment. It would be much appreciated. Thank you.



I appreciate the clarification.  After your 4 posts here on the forum, you've obviously picked up on something that I haven't in my several years.  You have now motivated me and I aspire to be as helpful as you have been in your 4 posts.

I'm just joking and I think I clarified my comments already.  You can PM an apology for calling me names since it isn't necessary on here.


----------



## Simple_Motions

khancock said:


> .  You can PM an apology for calling me names since it isn't necessary on here.



I really hope you're kidding about that.


----------



## sosmember

khancock said:


> You can PM an apology for calling me names since it isn't necessary on here.



I'm sure since you have been here so long and have so much experience you realize I can't PM until the post count on this account is more than 10 haha! Honest mistake.

First, sorry for the name calling,that was very immature. Also I apologize for not checking your profile to see if you were a he/she. That said, it is inappropriate for you to assume that just because I have only posted on this board under this name 4 times that I haven't been around these boards for some time. To be honest with you I don't like posting on boards specifically for this reason. I generally let others post and find that the answers to my questions pop up more often then not. Still I am particularly passionate about Disney and the opportunities these programs have to offer. That is what probes me to post on occasion. It is also why I feel compelled to apologize to you now. Nobody on these boards benefit from us fighting. It's pointless and just takes up message space. Since there is no way for me to talk to you directly this will be all I say on the matter.

Sorry OP for the off topic post. As I said, it will be my last.


----------



## khancock

SOS- the PM thing was a joke cause I knew it wasn't possible.  I honestly didn't expect anything and didn't think it was necessary.  Thank you.  That was nice of you.  I'm cool.


----------



## prdy40

My son was accepted for the spring 2010 program-How many classes is he allowed to take this is important for me because of health insurance coverage while he is in florida.


----------



## Pecobill

prdy40 said:


> My son was accepted for the spring 2010 program-How many classes is he allowed to take this is important for me because of health insurance coverage while he is in florida.



Did your son get into the CareerStart or College Program? I know you can only take classes that Disney offers and maybe a few online ones in the CareerStart Program.To be honest I wouldnt take the classes because you'll get less hours which means less money.


----------



## glendalais

prdy40 said:


> My son was accepted for the spring 2010 program-How many classes is he allowed to take this is important for me because of health insurance coverage while he is in florida.



With regards to Disney Education Classes, participants may sign up for up to two classes, and may sign up for a third with prior permission from the Disney Education Office.

With regards to online classes/non-Disney classes, Participants may sign up for how many they like. However, we do recommend that Participants take their work schedule and whether they'll be able to make time for everything into consideration.



Pecobill said:


> Did your son get into the CareerStart or College Program? I know you can only take classes that Disney offers and maybe a few online ones in the CareerStart Program.To be honest I wouldnt take the classes because you'll get less hours which means less money.



Actually, with the new C&IP Scheduling Guidelines, Participants are subject to the same restriction on maximum number of hours during most of the year regardless of whether or not they're in Disney Classes, both sets of Participants may only be involuntarily scheduled for no more than 45 hours per week most of the year, increasing to 60 hours during Peak Attendance periods.

The only difference between the two groups now is that Education Participants may only be invountarily scheduled a maximum of 45 hours per week during those times of the year when CP groups are transitioning (one session is leaving and another is arriving). Those Participants not in Education Classes may be scheduled a maximum of 60 hours per week during these periods.


----------



## Meg13

I have a question about the classes for CSers. I've got a rather full classload right now, and was kind of looking forward to not having to take any classes until college starts (I graduate high school in December, and go down in February for CS). My parents, however, are pushing me to think about taking a class offered by Disney - probably the leadership class. My question is, how time-consuming are these classes? I won't take more than one class, but if the class isn't too terribly time-consuming, I think it would be a good idea to take it.


----------



## RNtheRN

*Oh if I was twenty years younger, I'd jump on this in a heartbeat.*


----------



## Imagine30

I am also looking into the Disney CareerStart Program and I'm also a junior.
It says on the Application form to fax the following documents:
The Application, role checklist and letter of recommendation I understand but, where do I find the Short Response form? I've looked all over the website for it and it isn't mentioned anywhere. 
Can someone inform me to where I can find this? Thanks!
Oh and wish me luck when I apply in a few short years.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Imagine30 said:


> I am also looking into the Disney CareerStart Program and I'm also a junior.
> It says on the Application form to fax the following documents:
> The Application, role checklist and letter of recommendation I understand but, where do I find the Short Response form? I've looked all over the website for it and it isn't mentioned anywhere.
> Can someone inform me to where I can find this? Thanks!
> Oh and wish me luck when I apply in a few short years.



i believe both the short response and letter of recommendation have both been recently taken out of the application process. good luck in 2011 when you apply for careerstart!!


----------



## Simple_Motions

Bumping this~  check in is almost here!

Who got accepted for Spring 2010 and What role?


----------



## CrazySteph

So let me get this straight, (sorry, I'm applying soon lol) I DO NOT have to have a Short Response form?


----------



## Simple_Motions

CrazySteph said:


> So let me get this straight, (sorry, I'm applying soon lol) I DO NOT have to have a Short Response form?




The Spring 2010 people didnt. Not sure if Fall 2010 will


----------



## HorrorQueen0224

CrazySteph said:


> So let me get this straight, (sorry, I'm applying soon lol) I DO NOT have to have a Short Response form?



I didn't have to for Spring 2010 but I called them before I sent out my application.


----------



## CrazySteph

and how hard is the Web interview? Im freaking out about that. Im so nervous


----------



## Simple_Motions

CrazySteph said:


> and how hard is the Web interview? Im freaking out about that. Im so nervous



It wasn't hard at all. Just remember to answer with stronger answers. (strongely disagree, strongly agree) and relax!


----------



## CrazySteph

Strongely Agree or disagree? How come? (Sorry for the asking, I dont know why, but this is what i'm most nervous about. Im scared I won't have enough points in the end )


----------



## Aiden

.


----------



## HorrorQueen0224

Aiden said:


> Don't worry about it! All of the questions are common sense.



I agree a lot of them are just common sense.

At the end of the Web Interview if they want you you'll get a message at then end for you to call them and set up your phone interview. I think you'll do fine


----------



## jaytoday06

x


----------



## PortCityYes

How is everyone?  This is my first post and the first time ever hearing about this wonderful opportunity!  I'm 21 (22 in August) and graduated from high school in June 06.  Also living in North Carolina, right by the beach!  I attended a major university right after and dropped out after a year because of finances.

I have been working full time and have not been enrolled in college in a year.  Do I still qualify for the career start program?  It will be 48 months this June 2010 since graduating from high school.  Is there anything i should know before applying? Will this gap in schooling affect my chances?  Anyone else in the same situation as me?  Any insight would be great!

I'm planning on eventually joining the military, completing my Bachelor, and become and Officer.  And this opportunity would be great to get a few more credit hours and experience something new before i enlist. Or at least open me up to more options before enlisting.  Who knows, this may just change my career entire path.  Hearing about this is a blessing!  I wonder if there are more opportunities such as this one.

Thanks everyone!
God Bless Everyone in 2010!


----------



## sosmember

PortCityYes said:


> I have been working full time and have not been enrolled in college in a year.  Do I still qualify for the career start program?  It will be 48 months this June 2010 since graduating from high school.



First of all, welcome to the boards! Unfortunately, recruiting has ended for spring 2010 and the fall 2010 program starts more than 48 months after you graduated. That means you are no longer eligible to participate in the CareerStart Program. You also do not qualify for the College Program since you are no longer enrolled in a college. Sorry for the bad news. If you would like to make yourself eligible again for the CP there are a lot of threads here that can explain how to do so better than I can. I can tell you that you WILL have to re-enroll in school. Good luck and I hope that helps!


----------



## haleyg

i cannot wait to apply for the career start program! i would love more than anything to get accepted. 

oh and hello. im haley by the way


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> i cannot wait to apply for the career start program! i would love more than anything to get accepted.
> 
> oh and hello. im haley by the way



Hi! What program are you applying for?


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Hi! What program are you applying for?



Fall 2010 if thats what you mean


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> Fall 2010 if thats what you mean



Thats great!! I'm applying for Fall 2010 as well! NIce to meet you!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Thats great!! I'm applying for Fall 2010 as well! NIce to meet you!



yay.its good to know theres someone my age applying for it.  and its nice to meet you as well.


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> yay.its good to know theres someone my age applying for it.  and its nice to meet you as well.



My friend is hoping to get into CareerStart as well! PM me if you want to talk about it more! I would like to hear the roles you're applying for! good luck! I hope you get in! then i'll know someone else too!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> My friend is hoping to get into CareerStart as well! PM me if you want to talk about it more! I would like to hear the roles you're applying for! good luck! I hope you get in! then i'll know someone else too!



and same to you. one of these days when im not working. and have to time. ill pm you about it. good luck!


----------



## HorrorQueen0224

Did anyone else who is doing the Spring 2010 CareerStart change their arrival date to Feb 16th? I did so Im just curious to see if anyone else did as well.


----------



## haleyg

does anyone know how long it take for you to get info to take your web interview.

or am i just going insane here!


----------



## Nichele

Hi. Um, I'm new here. But I am applying for the Fall 2010 Career Program. I just have a quick question. What is the web interview? I did the E-presentation and filled out my application, but I didn't see anything like that on there.


----------



## Taylor29

I just applied for the fall 2010 I'm so nervous!! Are you supposed to call after you send in your application to set up a web interview, or do they Email you?


----------



## Nichele

I sent in my application in yesterday....I so nervous! So, like, am I waiting for an email for the web interview? Somebody please help me!!!!!


----------



## Simple_Motions

Nichele said:


> Hi. Um, I'm new here. But I am applying for the Fall 2010 Career Program. I just have a quick question. What is the web interview? I did the E-presentation and filled out my application, but I didn't see anything like that on there.



They will end up emailing you to take an online interview. Basically you answer disagree/agree questions. If you pass that, you get a phone itnerview, and if they pick you for that, you get a folder in 4-6 weeks. sometimes more than that


----------



## Nichele

oh, okay then. Thank you! Is anybody else doing the fall 2010 CS????


----------



## Simple_Motions

Nichele said:


> oh, okay then. Thank you! Is anybody else doing the fall 2010 CS????



I think theres a few people who joined the facebook group already.

http://www.facebook.com/#/group.php?gid=271960488253&ref=ts


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Hi. Um, I'm new here. But I am applying for the Fall 2010 Career Program. I just have a quick question. What is the web interview? I did the E-presentation and filled out my application, but I didn't see anything like that on there.





Taylor29 said:


> I just applied for the fall 2010 I'm so nervous!! Are you supposed to call after you send in your application to set up a web interview, or do they Email you?



Hi! I'm doing the Fall 2010 as well!


----------



## Taylor29

It's so awesome all the people here that are doing fall 2010 cs! I really really hope that I get in!!! Did you all find it 'easy' to be accepted into the program?


----------



## teacher100

For those of you who applied, did you do a short answer form and send a letter of reference like the bottom of the application tells you?  On the main page I know it just says they want the application and role check list.


----------



## Taylor29

teacher100 said:


> For those of you who applied, did you do a short answer form and send a letter of reference like the bottom of the application tells you?  On the main page I know it just says they want the application and role check list.



You don't need the short answer form and letter of reference. I called the other day and asked. Just the Application and checklist!


----------



## haleyg

hello everyone. I'm extremely excited about the program. fingers crossed


----------



## Nichele

I'm so glad that there's more people doing the fall CS. Are we supposed to mail the application as well as fax it? Because I already faxed it, but I didnt mail it yet.


----------



## ciara09lc

Nichele said:


> I sent in my application in yesterday....I so nervous! So, like, am I waiting for an email for the web interview? Somebody please help me!!!!!



SAME HERE! faxed my application two weeks ago. now, i'm just waiting for an email of the web interview!


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> I'm so glad that there's more people doing the fall CS. Are we supposed to mail the application as well as fax it? Because I already faxed it, but I didnt mail it yet.



I was really nervous about the whole thing so before I put in my application I called them with a bunch of questions. I had the same question as you! They said NO, you DO NOT need to mail it in as well as fax it. Just one or the other. Hope this helped


----------



## Nichele

Thanks! So now we are all just playing the waiting game...lol, I'm not a very paitent person by nature, so can anyone tell me how long it takes before I get an email??


----------



## haleyg

will they be mad if you mailed it and sent it..because i did both. i didnt know otherwise.

and i just want to take the web interview already!


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> will they be mad if you mailed it and sent it..because i did both. i didnt know otherwise.
> 
> and i just want to take the web interview already!



I know!!! I sent in my application less than a week ago, and I'm always checking my Email!! Haha. I don't think it's a big deal if you sent it in and you faxed it, that's what it says to do on the application, so how were you supposed to know not to?


----------



## CrazySteph

ciara09lc said:


> SAME HERE! faxed my application two weeks ago. now, i'm just waiting for an email of the web interview!



Nice to see someone else is in on the team! 



haleyg said:


> will they be mad if you mailed it and sent it..because i did both. i didnt know otherwise.
> 
> and i just want to take the web interview already!



Don't worry, i did both too lol


----------



## haleyg

well thats a sigh of relief then. so. hows is everyone doing, lets get our mind off of nervously waiting


----------



## ciara09lc

haleyg said:


> well thats a sigh of relief then. so. hows is everyone doing, lets get our mind off of nervously waiting



I'm good. What are some of the roles is everyone trying for? Attractions or Lifeguard is what I picked..Attracitons is what I would REALLY like..but just to have an opportunity to work anywhere at Disney would be just phenomenal.lol


----------



## Nichele

I picked merch and attractions. I really want to work at MK or EPCOT.


----------



## CrazySteph

I checked off Attractions, Costuming, and Full Service Food and Bev.


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> I checked off Attractions, Costuming, and Full Service Food and Bev.



i picked the same.  i really want attractions. but anywhere is good for me


----------



## haleyg

anyone heard anything yet


----------



## Nichele

no, not yet


----------



## haleyg

i wonder when they will let us know.


----------



## myanimeworld149

hey there guys! i applied when it first opened and my mom has been keeping an eye on these posts and decided i should join in. anyone get their email yet? it feels like YEARS waiting for this email! i checked everything except costuming,life guards, and the janitorial service. 

lets talk disney!


----------



## haleyg

hello there. welcome to this board. its been quite dead. but hopefully it will pick back up.

no. not that i know of anyone has got an email yet.
waiting is driving me nuts though


----------



## CrazySteph

myanimeworld149 said:


> hey there guys! i applied when it first opened and my mom has been keeping an eye on these posts and decided i should join in. anyone get their email yet? it feels like YEARS waiting for this email! i checked everything except costuming,life guards, and the janitorial service.
> 
> lets talk disney!



Hello!!! I'm glad were seeing more and more people join!!


So I emailed CareerStart and they said that we should be getting an email about our next steps next week


----------



## myanimeworld149

CrazySteph said:


> Hello!!! I'm glad were seeing more and more people join!!
> 
> 
> So I emailed CareerStart and they said that we should be getting an email about our next steps next week



thanks! this wait has been such a killer lately! i want to be a part of the disney family so badly!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Hello!!! I'm glad were seeing more and more people join!!
> 
> 
> So I emailed CareerStart and they said that we should be getting an email about our next steps next week



thank you for doing that. now at least we wont have to wait much longer


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hello!!! I'm glad were seeing more and more people join!!
> 
> 
> So I emailed CareerStart and they said that we should be getting an email about our next steps next week



Thank you for calling!! I can't wait to here from them!


----------



## haleyg

so hows it everyone. i feel like i dont anyone. and we might be future friends.

so..i think we should share something about us.

for instance. im haley. a senior in high school.. and my favorite class is art.

haha. okay someone else so i dont look like a fool


----------



## ciara09lc

haleyg said:


> so hows it everyone. i feel like i dont anyone. and we might be future friends.
> 
> so..i think we should share something about us.
> 
> for instance. im haley. a senior in high school.. and my favorite class is art.
> 
> haha. okay someone else so i dont look like a fool



I'm Ciara..I'm from a small town in Ohio..I graduated in may 2009..
as soon as I graduated I started working at Cedar Point on a ride called Raptor..it was such an amazing experience and i met so many great people. But, now..i'm ready to work at the best place in the world..DISNEY! of course!


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> so hows it everyone. i feel like i dont anyone. and we might be future friends.
> 
> so..i think we should share something about us.
> 
> for instance. im haley. a senior in high school.. and my favorite class is art.
> 
> haha. okay someone else so i dont look like a fool




I'm Taylor, I'm a senior as well, I'm from Maine, and I'm on the swim team  Also, I really want to work at Disney, but I think that's probably obvious haha


----------



## CrazySteph

ciara09lc said:


> I'm Ciara..I'm from a small town in Ohio..I graduated in may 2009..
> as soon as I graduated I started working at Cedar Point on a ride called Raptor..it was such an amazing experience and i met so many great people. But, now..i'm ready to work at the best place in the world..DISNEY! of course!



I LOVE Cedar Point! I live in Northern Indiana. We're going to Cedar Point after Prom this year lol 



Taylor29 said:


> I'm Taylor, I'm a senior as well, I'm from Maine, and I'm on the swim team  Also, I really want to work at Disney, but I think that's probably obvious haha



Hello Taylor! Nice to meet you!! I'm glad to see more and more people join!


Hi everyone! My name is Steph! I'm a Senior in Indiana. I'm veeery dedicated to my Cheerleading Team.. anddd... uhm.. I'm really outgoing and I love all things Disney! lol 
Oh! and I'm Short! like 5'0 lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> I LOVE Cedar Point! I live in Northern Indiana. We're going to Cedar Point after Prom this year lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Taylor! Nice to meet you!! I'm glad to see more and more people join!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Steph! I'm a Senior in Indiana. I'm veeery dedicated to my Cheerleading Team.. anddd... uhm.. I'm really outgoing and I love all things Disney! lol
> Oh! and I'm Short! like 5'0 lol



i thought i was short. but hey. being short has its advantages.

and wow. thanks for responding guys.
i forgot to mention im from PA. from a small town full of bars, churches, and old people homes. so nothing to exciting.


----------



## haleyg

so anyone hear anything yet??


----------



## Nichele

No Nothing yet!

BTW, My name is Nichele. I'm from a little town in Florida. It's 2 hours south from Dinsey world...but I've only been there three times in my life! I'm a senior in high school and I enjoy writing short stories!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> No Nothing yet!
> 
> BTW, My name is Nichele. I'm from a little town in Florida. It's 2 hours south from Dinsey world...but I've only been there three times in my life! I'm a senior in high school and I enjoy writing short stories!



only three times. wow. i live in pa..and ive been there 15 times. haha. 
but hello nichele im haley


----------



## Nichele

lol I know! I feel like a bad Floridian! So I'm even more excited about taking part in this experience! I hope we hear something soon!


----------



## haleyg

oh i know. it feels like weve been waiting forever.. and its just for the web interview. imagine waiting for the other stuff


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> oh i know. it feels like weve been waiting forever.. and its just for the web interview. imagine waiting for the other stuff



Yes! It's going to be unbarable! lol But it will all be worth it! I'm a little nervous about the interviews. Especially the phone one.


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> oh i know. it feels like weve been waiting forever.. and its just for the web interview. imagine waiting for the other stuff



I know!! Every time I check my Email (which has been about 20 times a day) I get all a;sldkfjDISNEY??alskdfj! I don't know what I'm going to do when I have to wait for everything else!!!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> I know!! Every time I check my Email (which has been about 20 times a day) I get all a;sldkfjDISNEY??alskdfj! I don't know what I'm going to do when I have to wait for everything else!!!



lol I check my email all the time too!!! Everything else in there doesnt seem so important right now! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

HEY! I JUST TOOK MY WEB INTERVIEW AND I PASSED!!!! 

I'm calling tomorrow morning to schedule my phone interview


----------



## teacher100

Congratulations!  How long did it take you to do it?  How many questions?  My son got his link tonight, but is going to wait until tomorrow so that he will be well rested.


----------



## haleyg

ahh.
So i started my web interview and had technical problems. just my luck.
and i went to log back in, and it said i finished it when i didnt.

so i sent an email. i hope this works out.. im already stressed, then this happens


----------



## Taylor29

CrazySteph said:


> HEY! I JUST TOOK MY WEB INTERVIEW AND I PASSED!!!!
> 
> I'm calling tomorrow morning to schedule my phone interview



I GOT MY EMAIL! And I pretty much finished my web interview, but my computer spazzed and now I can't finish it because it thinks I finished, but I didn't... this always happens to meeeeeee! Lol, I'm calling tomorrow and hopefully it will get fixed, but I DON'T WANT TO WAIT! asdkljjksdf......


----------



## CrazySteph

teacher100 said:


> Congratulations!  How long did it take you to do it?  How many questions?  My son got his link tonight, but is going to wait until tomorrow so that he will be well rested.



It took me a good half hour! There was a TON of questions! lol No one ever told me about how many questions there is lol. The advice I was always given is to answer in extremes like "Strongly Agree" or "Strongly Disagree" or if it says "On a scale of 1 to 10" try to answer "1" or "10". Apparently it worked! And Everyone was right, there was a lot of questions they were trying to trick you on, but my mom was there so she helped me so I didn't contridict myself. Good Luck to your son! 



haleyg said:


> ahh.
> So i started my web interview and had technical problems. just my luck.
> and i went to log back in, and it said i finished it when i didnt.
> 
> so i sent an email. i hope this works out.. im already stressed, then this happens





Taylor29 said:


> I GOT MY EMAIL! And I pretty much finished my web interview, but my computer spazzed and now I can't finish it because it thinks I finished, but I didn't... this always happens to meeeeeee! Lol, I'm calling tomorrow and hopefully it will get fixed, but I DON'T WANT TO WAIT! asdkljjksdf......



Wow apparently that happened to a lot of people lol I'm calling tomorrow morning to schedule my phone interview! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NiCO0303

CrazySteph said:


> HEY! I JUST TOOK MY WEB INTERVIEW AND I PASSED!!!!
> 
> I'm calling tomorrow morning to schedule my phone interview



Hey did it like get to the application part and say not to resubmit before web based interview, how did you get the interview unlocked???


----------



## NiCO0303

haleyg said:


> ahh.
> So i started my web interview and had technical problems. just my luck.
> and i went to log back in, and it said i finished it when i didnt.
> 
> so i sent an email. i hope this works out.. im already stressed, then this happens



i did too, it made me start the application again but when i tried to click next it just wouldn't move to the next screen which was the interview ,,, i am SO confused.


----------



## NiCO0303

CrazySteph said:


> I LOVE Cedar Point! I live in Northern Indiana. We're going to Cedar Point after Prom this year lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Taylor! Nice to meet you!! I'm glad to see more and more people join!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! My name is Steph! I'm a Senior in Indiana. I'm veeery dedicated to my Cheerleading Team.. anddd... uhm.. I'm really outgoing and I love all things Disney! lol
> Oh! and I'm Short! like 5'0 lol




Hey you guys, my name is Nico and i am a SEN10R at First Coast and i play soccer like religiously.  Haha i hope we all get in


----------



## Nichele

Oh my goodness!! Noooo I was in the middle of my interview when it says theres an error! I called and they woman told me that my application was completed and sent off! I am soooo confused!


----------



## Nichele

okay. I called them and they told me that everyting looked fine on their end. But I KNOW that I didnt finish and I told them that. So I gave them my phone number and they are going to look into it and get back to me. I want to work at Dinsye SO bad and I am not going to let ANYTHING deprive me of this chance! lol


----------



## Nichele

Okay. So, I called the Disney CareerStart recruiting team and told them my situation. They told me that they have recieved my app and if I was ready to scheduale a phone interview. My interview is 10:30 TONIGHT!!!!!! AHH! I'm so excited!


----------



## jujuberry

Hello everyone! =]
My name is Julia and I've been watching this forum for a few weeks. I live in a small town in Kentucky. You may have seen Elizabethtown with Orlando Bloom in it. I live there. XD I just had my online interview (of course the day I get a stomach virus. XD) and my phone interview is 3/3/10 at 4:00pm. Good luck to all of you!

=D


----------



## Taylor29

jujuberry said:


> Hello everyone! =]
> My name is Julia and I've been watching this forum for a few weeks. I live in a small town in Kentucky. You may have seen Elizabethtown with Orlando Bloom in it. I live there. XD I just had my online interview (of course the day I get a stomach virus. XD) and my phone interview is 3/3/10 at 4:00pm. Good luck to all of you!
> 
> =D



Hey Julia! 1.That Elizabethtown thing is so cool! I live in the same town as Stephen King... I think yours is better. 2. Oh no!! I hope you get well soon! 3.My interview is at 3:00 the same day!! 

Also, to everyone who is having technical problems, I'm sorry! I know how you feel. Mine got sorted out really easily once I called, so don't stress!!

Good luck to everyone!!! I'm so exited! I hope we all get to meet at DISNEY!


----------



## jujuberry

Taylor29 said:


> Hey Julia! 1.That Elizabethtown thing is so cool! I live in the same town as Stephen King... I think yours is better. 2. Oh no!! I hope you get well soon! 3.My interview is at 3:00 the same day!!



I'm nervous!! How about you?


----------



## haleyg

im thinking that i should probably call..so im going to do that now..

and good luck everyone


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Okay. So, I called the Disney CareerStart recruiting team and told them my situation. They told me that they have recieved my app and if I was ready to scheduale a phone interview. My interview is 10:30 TONIGHT!!!!!! AHH! I'm so excited!



where did you find the number at dear. ive been looking.

and congrats. im excited for you


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> where did you find the number at dear. ive been looking.
> 
> and congrats. im excited for you


I know this question wasn't to me, buuuut too bad!  I don't know if you wanted the Career start number, or the Interview company number so I'll give you both:
Disney Career start: 1-800-722-2930
Interview Company: 1-877-425-5872



jujuberry said:


> I'm nervous!! How about you?


oh... pshhh, nervous? Me?  ...... never......


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> I know this question wasn't to me, buuuut too bad!  I don't know if you wanted the Career start number, or the Interview company number so I'll give you both:
> Disney Career start: 1-800-722-2930
> Interview Company: 1-877-425-5872
> 
> 
> oh... pshhh, nervous? Me?  ...... never......




thank you a million times


----------



## haleyg

i feel like im posting a million times today. 

but i got my phone interview at 845 next wednesday.
im so excited yet extremely nervous.


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> thank you a million times





haleyg said:


> i feel like im posting a million times today.
> 
> but i got my phone interview at 845 next wednesday.
> im so excited yet extremely nervous.



no problemo! I feel like I'm posting so much today too! But that's ok, because we're all exited about our interviews!! And we're going to rock them!


----------



## Nichele

I'm so happy that everyone is getting their problems fixed! And I hope that everyone does really well on their Interviews! Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## jujuberry

I'm befriending everyone on here! =3


----------



## jujuberry

Did anyone else get the name of their interviewer? I think mine was Rhonda.


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> Hey did it like get to the application part and say not to resubmit before web based interview, how did you get the interview unlocked???



Uhm idk! I didn't have that problem  lol i'm sorry, but I would suggest calling them to try to get that all sorted out. I know almost everyone on this thread got that problem. 



NiCO0303 said:


> Hey you guys, my name is Nico and i am a SEN10R at First Coast and i play soccer like religiously.  Haha i hope we all get in



Oh! Was that a refrence to the Senior shirts that say "SEN10R"? I have one! lol and Nice to meet you! 



Nichele said:


> Okay. So, I called the Disney CareerStart recruiting team and told them my situation. They told me that they have recieved my app and if I was ready to scheduale a phone interview. My interview is 10:30 TONIGHT!!!!!! AHH! I'm so excited!



TONIGHT? ohmygosh! That's late! I thought they closed at 5? lol Well, my interview is Tomorrow! I'm very nervous! but when I called and scheduled my phone interview, the lady was VERY nice and we were talking for a while and joking so that eased my nerves lol GOOD LUCK! I would love to hear how it went!



jujuberry said:


> Hello everyone! =]
> My name is Julia and I've been watching this forum for a few weeks. I live in a small town in Kentucky. You may have seen Elizabethtown with Orlando Bloom in it. I live there. XD I just had my online interview (of course the day I get a stomach virus. XD) and my phone interview is 3/3/10 at 4:00pm. Good luck to all of you!
> 
> =D


Hi Julia! I'm Steph  Good luck on your interview!


----------



## haleyg

sorry for the change of topic. but you already got senior shirts. dang my school must suck. seniors have not gotten anything yet.ha

and i hope we all get in, because i would love to meet all of you


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> sorry for the change of topic. but you already got senior shirts. dang my school must suck. seniors have not gotten anything yet.ha
> 
> and i hope we all get in, because i would love to meet all of you



Really?? At my school we got our senior shirts at the end of last year! And, I second that, everyone here seems so awesome and nice!


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Really?? At my school we got our senior shirts at the end of last year! And, I second that, everyone here seems so awesome and nice!



my school, well to put it as nicely as I can, sucks. I think well get them around the last couple weeks of school. ha. 

I know, everyone is so nice. I havent read a mean comment from any of these girls.


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> my school, well to put it as nicely as I can, sucks. I think well get them around the last couple weeks of school. ha.
> 
> I know, everyone is so nice. I havent read a mean comment from any of these girls.



Well we have 2 senior shirts! lol One that came with our Cap and Gown, annd one that our school gives out (we haven't recieved those yet though 


and Yeah! Everyone Is so nice! I hope everyone makes it in!


----------



## Nichele

My interview is in an hour and a half! *Does deep breathing* Goozefraba....goozefraba....

Well, my school got senior shirts before Christmas! I have been wanting one since I was a freshman! lol

Everyone is REALLY nice on here! I am making so many friends. I hope we all got in!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> My interview is in an hour and a half! *Does deep breathing* Goozefraba....goozefraba....
> 
> Well, my school got senior shirts before Christmas! I have been wanting one since I was a freshman! lol
> 
> Everyone is REALLY nice on here! I am making so many friends. I hope we all got in!



I'm so jealous you have your interview tonight! lol When did you call?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> I'm so jealous you have your interview tonight! lol When did you call?



I called this morning. I was freaking out! lol I called the interview company twice, just to make sure. And then I called the cs recruiters. The woman told me that she had recieved my web app and asked if I wanted to schedule my phone interview. I swear, my mouth was on the ground. I was expecting to wait weeks before I heard anything lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> I called this morning. I was freaking out! lol I called the interview company twice, just to make sure. And then I called the cs recruiters. The woman told me that she had recieved my web app and asked if I wanted to schedule my phone interview. I swear, my mouth was on the ground. I was expecting to wait weeks before I heard anything lol



I called this morning too! I'm jealous you got tonight still! Hey, thats coming up soon, nervous? lol I can't WAIT to take mine! I'm so excited! but I'm going to be so nervous tomorrow when school ends haha.


----------



## myanimeworld149

Nichele said:


> I called this morning. I was freaking out! lol I called the interview company twice, just to make sure. And then I called the cs recruiters. The woman told me that she had recieved my web app and asked if I wanted to schedule my phone interview. I swear, my mouth was on the ground. I was expecting to wait weeks before I heard anything lol



my gosh! lucky! i gotta wait till march 3rd! (2 days after my birthday! i'm gonna be 18!)

can you tell what kind of questions they ask and how they act?(are they laid back or a little stiff and monotoned?)


----------



## Nichele

Well, my interviewer was very very nice.  She helped me calm down and told me not to be so nervous. Then she asked which jobs are my top three, (merch, attractions, and Full Service) Then she asked questions specifially relating to those jobs. (Like handeling money or speaking infront of people. She also asked questions reguarding living with roomates (Which I am looking foward to!) She then said that I should get a letter three to four weeks from now! Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## ciara09lc

scheduled my phone interview for next thursday, March 4th at 1:00pm..
after I finished the web interview..I was so nervous just to simply call and schedule a phone interview! haha. wow. I have a feeling i'm going to be REALLY nervous next thursday around..12:55p.m.


----------



## CrazySteph

Wow My interview is in LESS THAN AN HOUR!! IM SO NERVOUS!!!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Wow My interview is in LESS THAN AN HOUR!! IM SO NERVOUS!!!



Good Luck! Let us know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

IT WAS FANTASTIC!  Better than I thought! 
So I wasn't really that nervous before the call, like I had everything I wanted to say and stuff so I was like "I can do this! Bring it on!" and then the phone rings at EXACTLY 4:00 and my heart drops! lol I didn't know if I could even answer! haha 

But it went so well!


----------



## NiCO0303

ciara09lc said:


> scheduled my phone interview for next thursday, March 4th at 1:00pm..
> after I finished the web interview..I was so nervous just to simply call and schedule a phone interview! haha. wow. I have a feeling i'm going to be REALLY nervous next thursday around..12:55p.m.



Mine is next Thursday tooo!! @ 2:15 though good luck to you and i know i will be nervous for like the rest of the week!! AAaaahhhh!!


----------



## NiCO0303

Oh and to everyone on here I am sooo excited for this opportunity and seeing how we are all going to be down there for the Fall 2010 program, I am definately wanting to meet everbody, FIND ME ON FACEBOOK, Nicolas Emmanuele!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

What is everyone wanting to work as down there, because I'm definately going for Attractions, and PhotoPass Photographer!!!


----------



## myanimeworld149

my interview is march 3rd at 7:30pm! omg i'm sooooo nervous! i'm usually never nervous!


----------



## Taylor29

myanimeworld149 said:


> my interview is march 3rd at 7:30pm! omg i'm sooooo nervous! i'm usually never nervous!



Mine is the same day! Just relax, and write down what you want to say and I'm sure you will do awesome!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

NiCO0303 said:


> What is everyone wanting to work as down there, because I'm definately going for Attractions, and PhotoPass Photographer!!!



Are you applying for the Disney CareerStart program or the College Program? Because if I recall, PhotoPass Photographer is not a role offered to careerstarters.


----------



## NiCO0303

MaryPoppins86 said:


> Are you applying for the Disney CareerStart program or the College Program? Because if I recall, PhotoPass Photographer is not a role offered to careerstarters.



CareerStart, they let me do the PhotoPass though so idk if it was a  technical difficulty or what???


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> IT WAS FANTASTIC!  Better than I thought!
> So I wasn't really that nervous before the call, like I had everything I wanted to say and stuff so I was like "I can do this! Bring it on!" and then the phone rings at EXACTLY 4:00 and my heart drops! lol I didn't know if I could even answer! haha
> 
> But it went so well!



Yay!!!! What are your top three? Did your interviewer ask you that? Mine are Merch, attractions, and FSFB! Ohmigosh, these next few weeks are going to CRAWL By!!!!!! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Yay!!!! What are your top three? Did your interviewer ask you that? Mine are Merch, attractions, and FSFB! Ohmigosh, these next few weeks are going to CRAWL By!!!!!! lol



My 1st choice is Attractions so she asked the MOST questions about attractions. But I also marked down FSFB and Costuming. So she asked a couple of questions in those two as well. But in her own notes, she asked me if I would be willing to do QSFB or Merchandise (because of my pervious work experience) and I said "I would be willing to do anything  just as long as i'm there!" So she marked down in her own notes QSFB and Merch. but she didn't ask my any questions about them, just if I were willing to do them lol


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> My 1st choice is Attractions so she asked the MOST questions about attractions. But I also marked down FSFB and Costuming. So she asked a couple of questions in those two as well. But in her own notes, she asked me if I would be willing to do QSFB or Merchandise (because of my pervious work experience) and I said "I would be willing to do anything  just as long as i'm there!" So she marked down in her own notes QSFB and Merch. but she didn't ask my any questions about them, just if I were willing to do them lol



That's pretty cool. She asked me a lot of questions about FSFB, that was my number 3. My first choice is merch, and second is attractions. So she asked questions about those two things. lol I cant wait to hear back! At the end of the interview I told her that I was very excited, she laughed and replied, "I can tell. I also have to admit that you are professional." Now....we play the waiting game!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> That's pretty cool. She asked me a lot of questions about FSFB, that was my number 3. My first choice is merch, and second is attractions. So she asked questions about those two things. lol I cant wait to hear back! At the end of the interview I told her that I was very excited, she laughed and replied, "I can tell. I also have to admit that you are professional." Now....we play the waiting game!



I hope you get Merch.! I'm nervous because I heard of a girl for the CP got Merch. because of her work experience, and she applied early too. I mean, I really wouldn't care if I got it.. but I REAAAALLLLY want Attractions lol


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> I hope you get Merch.! I'm nervous because I heard of a girl for the CP got Merch. because of her work experience, and she applied early too. I mean, I really wouldn't care if I got it.. but I REAAAALLLLY want Attractions lol



Thank you!!! I really really really hope you get attractions!! That would be sooo cool. Are there any specific rides that you want to work on?
I've never hear of anyone who has even applied for this program....I found out about this from an ad on the internet  lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Thank you!!! I really really really hope you get attractions!! That would be sooo cool. Are there any specific rides that you want to work on?
> I've never hear of anyone who has even applied for this program....I found out about this from an ad on the internet  lol



lol Well she asked if I would rather work indoors or outdoors and I said I didn't care and she asked if I would be comfortable reciting long narrations on rides and I said I would be comfortable and she asked if I would be comfortable controlling a ride all through a computer and I said yes. 

But at the end she asked if there was one place in Disney World that I have always wanted to work and I said one of the 4 parks  she asked me which one but I said it didn't matter lol

What about you? What kind of questions were you asked?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> lol Well she asked if I would rather work indoors or outdoors and I said I didn't care and she asked if I would be comfortable reciting long narrations on rides and I said I would be comfortable and she asked if I would be comfortable controlling a ride all through a computer and I said yes.
> 
> But at the end she asked if there was one place in Disney World that I have always wanted to work and I said one of the 4 parks  she asked me which one but I said it didn't matter lol
> 
> What about you? What kind of questions were you asked?



lol wow...she didnt ask me questions like that...(But attractions wasnt my first choice eaither...) Well, she asked me of I ever had any experience handiling money (Yes) If I could work outdoors...yes, (Because it's hotter in Lake Placid than in Orlando) She did ask me if I ever had to memorize lines....I told her I was in a drama class and did plays for school...but she didnt ask me what park I would want to work at...lol now I'm a bit nervous!  Oh, she told me that I had a lot of work experience...so hopefully that will count for something!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol wow...she didnt ask me questions like that...(But attractions wasnt my first choice eaither...) Well, she asked me of I ever had any experience handiling money (Yes) If I could work outdoors...yes, (Because it's hotter in Lake Placid than in Orlando) She did ask me if I ever had to memorize lines....I told her I was in a drama class and did plays for school...but she didnt ask me what park I would want to work at...lol now I'm a bit nervous!  Oh, she told me that I had a lot of work experience...so hopefully that will count for something!



lol I'm sure everyone is different! And she probably asked the park question because I was giving her like nooo feedback... I wanted to make sure she understood that I would do ANYTHING to get into this program and that I can be very flexiable lol So I bet thats why 

Btw, will we hear in 3 to 4 weeks? or could it take up to 3 to 4 weeks?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> lol I'm sure everyone is different! And she probably asked the park question because I was giving her like nooo feedback... I wanted to make sure she understood that I would do ANYTHING to get into this program and that I can be very flexiable lol So I bet thats why
> 
> Btw, will we hear in 3 to 4 weeks? or could it take up to 3 to 4 weeks?



*Sighs in relief* Okay well, I feel a little bit better....I kinda was the same way too. I would do ANYTHING to get into this program!!! I hope I didnt sound picky or anything!! Because I'm really not!!! lol 
Well, my interviewer told me that we would hear something in 3 to 4 weeks, but on the cs website, it said that we would hear something 10 to 14 days after the phone interview...so I thought that was a bit confusing...


----------



## Taylor29

I'm so happy that you guys did well in your interviews! I really hope that we all get in! That would be awesome! I can't seem to stop using exclamation points! It's ok, periods are for losers!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> *Sighs in relief* Okay well, I feel a little bit better....I kinda was the same way too. I would do ANYTHING to get into this program!!! I hope I didnt sound picky or anything!! Because I'm really not!!! lol
> Well, my interviewer told me that we would hear something in 3 to 4 weeks, but on the cs website, it said that we would hear something 10 to 14 days after the phone interview...so I thought that was a bit confusing...



Gosh I hope its 10 to 14 days lol! It's only 1 day after my phone interview and I'm like ... going Disney Crazy here! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Taylor29 said:


> I'm so happy that you guys did well in your interviews! I really hope that we all get in! That would be awesome! I can't seem to stop using exclamation points! It's ok, periods are for losers!!!



I hope we all get in too! Then I'd know people already!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> I'm so happy that you guys did well in your interviews! I really hope that we all get in! That would be awesome! I can't seem to stop using exclamation points! It's ok, periods are for losers!!!



LOL I agree!!! I am an exclaimation point all the way!!! I hope that you do well on your interview!! It's so exciting! It seems like things were super slow at first, and now its like BOOM!!!! I hope its 10 to 14 days too!! Then we will know!!!


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> LOL I agree!!! I am an exclaimation point all the way!!! I hope that you do well on your interview!! It's so exciting! It seems like things were super slow at first, and now its like BOOM!!!! I hope its 10 to 14 days too!! Then we will know!!!



I can't wait and I haven't even taken my interview yet! Here's how I'm going to go about this....
1. Post constantly here and talk to you awesome people!
2. Assume that I'm not going to get anything from them for 2 months so I don't freak out too much and then get all surprised when it comes earlier than expected 
3. Constantly think about how, the longer it takes them to get back to me, the better... because I assume it's easier to send a letter saying you didn't get in than placing you where you need to go and sending you a packet of awesome acceptance!

wooo this was a long post.... I'm anxious....


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

If I graduated high school in 2008 is it too late for me to try and get into either of these programs? I haven't been in college much because I went the working route. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> If I graduated high school in 2008 is it too late for me to try and get into either of these programs? I haven't been in college much because I went the working route. Any info would be appreciated.



Well its 48 months since you graduated .. I'm too lazy to do the math lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Well its 48 months since you graduated .. I'm too lazy to do the math lol



12 months a year would mean I have 4 years if that's the rule. I've not even been out a full 2 yet. I may look into this. I applied for an apprenticeship through the state of FL. Working at WDW under engineers for 4 years then having the opportunity to be hired as a journey man. But I wouldn't be able to go to college that way.


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> I can't wait and I haven't even taken my interview yet! Here's how I'm going to go about this....
> 1. Post constantly here and talk to you awesome people!
> 2. Assume that I'm not going to get anything from them for 2 months so I don't freak out too much and then get all surprised when it comes earlier than expected
> 3. Constantly think about how, the longer it takes them to get back to me, the better... because I assume it's easier to send a letter saying you didn't get in than placing you where you need to go and sending you a packet of awesome acceptance!
> 
> wooo this was a long post.... I'm anxious....



lol Wow that is a great idea! I want my letter to come as soon as possible.....but they way you put it....the longer the wait, the better the result! Yay! I shall be posting on here constantly too!!!!


----------



## haleyg

yay. im glad your interviews went well. your making me so excited for mine. 
i hope you get what job you want.

but yes. like taylor im going to be on here as often as i can posting and talking to you all. and the longer the wait the better!!

im so excited. all my friends and coworkers think im nuts for wanting to do this, being so far away from home. but im so excited. 

happy friday everyone!!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> yay. im glad your interviews went well. your making me so excited for mine.
> i hope you get what job you want.
> 
> but yes. like taylor im going to be on here as often as i can posting and talking to you all. and the longer the wait the better!!
> 
> im so excited. all my friends and coworkers think im nuts for wanting to do this, being so far away from home. but im so excited.
> 
> happy friday everyone!!



Good luck on your interview! What are you top three jobs? lol

Yes, I am going to be on here ALL THE TIME! lol My friends and family think I'm crazy....but they all want to come up and visit  

And...maybe..by chance, hopefully we will All be accepted and we will already have friends! Yay!


----------



## LisesPieces

Hi all! I'm new here... I sent in my app about 2 weeks ago, snail mail as I am currently an exchange student in Germany!  Now I'm waiting anxiously as to what I "hope/pray" my next adventure will be!

Oh and I am also a senior in high school, returning back to the states at the end of may to graduate!

Nice to meet you all! 

How long did most of you wait after sending the first app in?!?!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Who all did you get to write your letter of recomendations? Also what is a short response form? I have the application just not sure what to do about the letter or short response form. Any help?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Who all did you get to write your letter of recomendations? Also what is a short response form? I have the application just not sure what to do about the letter or short response form. Any help?



Well, I got my Chem teacher to write my recommendation.....but you don't need it in the app. You don't need the short response form eaither....I called them about it a week ago...So you can eaither fax or mail the application, and you should get an email with the link for the web interview within a few weeks. Good luck


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Well, I got my Chem teacher to write my recommendation.....but you don't need it in the app. You don't need the short response form eaither....I called them about it a week ago...So you can eaither fax or mail the application, and you should get an email with the link for the web interview within a few weeks. Good luck



Ok thank you very much. Are you going to be attending this fall?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Ok thank you very much. Are you going to be attending this fall?



No problem!  I will HOPEFULLY be attending this fall! I just finished my phone interview earlier this week. I hope you get in!


----------



## CrazySteph

LisesPieces said:


> Hi all! I'm new here... I sent in my app about 2 weeks ago, snail mail as I am currently an exchange student in Germany!  Now I'm waiting anxiously as to what I "hope/pray" my next adventure will be!
> 
> Oh and I am also a senior in high school, returning back to the states at the end of may to graduate!
> 
> Nice to meet you all!
> 
> How long did most of you wait after sending the first app in?!?!



Hi! Nice to meet you!  

and wow.. I want to say I sent my app. like 3 weeks ago and I just got an email Tuesday. But I'm too lazy to look! lol 



and like the rest of yooou.. all I want to do is go home and talk to everyone about CareerStart! lol


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Who all did you get to write your letter of recomendations? Also what is a short response form? I have the application just not sure what to do about the letter or short response form. Any help?



i got my former history teacher who is now a guidance councler to write one!



Nichele said:


> Good luck on your interview! What are you top three jobs? lol
> 
> Yes, I am going to be on here ALL THE TIME! lol My friends and family think I'm crazy....but they all want to come up and visit
> 
> And...maybe..by chance, hopefully we will All be accepted and we will already have friends! Yay!




thank you!!! my top three are attractions,merch,and full service.. i really want attractions though.

oh yeah. all of them want to come down if i get accepted down there. ha. 

i hope we all do. that way we can have someone to talk to and meet up with, and even room with. so fingers crossed.


----------



## Nichele

thank you!!! my top three are attractions,merch,and full service.. i really want attractions though.

oh yeah. all of them want to come down if i get accepted down there. ha. 

i hope we all do. that way we can have someone to talk to and meet up with, and even room with. so fingers crossed.[/QUOTE]

lol yes, I agree...like, just being on here and having people who are in the same boat as I am is so exciting. My friends don't really have the "Disney Magic" that we all have, and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!!!!


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> thank you!!! my top three are attractions,merch,and full service.. i really want attractions though.
> 
> oh yeah. all of them want to come down if i get accepted down there. ha.
> 
> i hope we all do. that way we can have someone to talk to and meet up with, and even room with. so fingers crossed.
> 
> lol yes, I agree...like, just being on here and having people who are in the same boat as I am is so exciting. My friends don't really have the "Disney Magic" that we all have, and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!!!!



Those are my top three too!! And, yes, if we could room together that would be awesome because I heard of a bunch of people who really didn't get along with their roommates for the program, and I think we all would get along great!! My friends don't really get it either! They're all like: "college...." and college is great, but I literally have no idea where I want to go or what I want to do. And when I found out about this program I pretty much knew at that moment that this what what I need to do right now.


----------



## vroombrandon

hey everybody my name is brandon and from riverside, california 
I applied for the career start program out here in anaheim, CA on tuesday and i got an email for my web interview two days later. I scheduled my phone interview for friday march 5th @9:30am. I think im more excited than nervous for it haha Can anyone tell me how the phone interview goes and what kind of questions they ask so im well prepared? 

And Congrats to everyone who got accepted already!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

When am I supposed to select my "preferences" on jobs? All I see in the application are boxes to check...do I do this at a later date?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> When am I supposed to select my "preferences" on jobs? All I see in the application are boxes to check...do I do this at a later date?



Yes, just select all of the jobs that you an interest in doing. It doenst matter how many. Then, when you have the phone interview, your interviewer will ask you you'r top three.


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> Those are my top three too!! And, yes, if we could room together that would be awesome because I heard of a bunch of people who really didn't get along with their roommates for the program, and I think we all would get along great!! My friends don't really get it either! They're all like: "college...." and college is great, but I literally have no idea where I want to go or what I want to do. And when I found out about this program I pretty much knew at that moment that this what what I need to do right now.



lol I heard that too! I think it would be soo cool if we roomed together because then we would already have a friend  I actually found this program as an ad on another website and I immedeately knew that it was for me! I am going to go to college...but right now, I think that this will be an oppurtunity that I want to grab.


----------



## Nichele

oops...lol I think I messed up...I wasnt sure if you were talking to me or Haley....lol Well if you were, sorry! But I would still like to room with you and be friends!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Thank you again you've been a lot of help.


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> oops...lol I think I messed up...I wasnt sure if you were talking to me or Haley....lol Well if you were, sorry! But I would still like to room with you and be friends!!



Haha, I was talking to you! And yeah, I'm for sure going to college, but it's like, dude... DISNEY, that's the ultimate! This is so exactly what I want/need to do right now!


----------



## haleyg

well then im thinking, if we all get in, we should probably room together. ha. that way we wont have to worry about not getting along with room mates.


----------



## NiCO0303

So i definately started a countdown for my phone interview on myspace, lol.    And i have even started to plan what i am going to bring down there hahaha i am so anxious, gotta stay positive!! lol


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> So i definately started a countdown for my phone interview on myspace, lol.    And i have even started to plan what i am going to bring down there hahaha i am so anxious, gotta stay positive!! lol



lol I have a countdown too! lol, and I have been like, all over the internet looking for a pack list, I want to make sure that I dont foget ANYTHING!!....assuming I get in, of couse.....


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol I have a countdown too! lol, and I have been like, all over the internet looking for a pack list, I want to make sure that I dont foget ANYTHING!!....assuming I get in, of couse.....



ive been doing the same thing. ive read so many peoples packing lists. its insane


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Faxing in my paper work tonight. Hope it isn't too late.


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> ive been doing the same thing. ive read so many peoples packing lists. its insane



LOL you guys are funny! I've wanted to do that so badly too! I'm trying to avoid it though, because if we get in, from march, we have a six month wait! It would be like getting exited for Christmas in July. alskdfj!!!!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> LOL you guys are funny! I've wanted to do that so badly too! I'm trying to avoid it though, because if we get in, from march, we have a six month wait! It would be like getting exited for Christmas in July. alskdfj!!!!



lol I know! But I just can't help it! Some of the lists say to pack like shorts and t-shirts, but the weather has been pretty funky in Florida. Right now, its in the mid fifties...brrr!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> lol I know! But I just can't help it! Some of the lists say to pack like shorts and t-shirts, but the weather has been pretty funky in Florida. Right now, its in the mid fifties...brrr!!!



Right it is freezing in FL right noow usually this time it would be like low 70s but now its like 49/50 FURR-RE-ZING!!  i wish i could grab my board and go to the beach !!


----------



## Taylor29

NiCO0303 said:


> Right it is freezing in FL right noow usually this time it would be like low 70s but now its like 49/50 FURR-RE-ZING!!  i wish i could grab my board and go to the beach !!



Are you kidding me? if it was 50 here I would put my shorts and T-Shirt on and go for a long walk in the warm-ness  I don't even put my jacket on until it hits 30.... If I get to go to Disney, I'm going to be really warm... Haha!

Anyway, I wanted to tell everyone that they should check this out http://chrissaribay.com/disney-blog/  It's helped me prepare for my phone interview and everything afterwords! Most of you have probably found it already... buuuut if you haven't, then take a look! Note: read it from bottom to top, because that's the order in which it was posted


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> Are you kidding me? if it was 50 here I would put my shorts and T-Shirt on and go for a long walk in the warm-ness  I don't even put my jacket on until it hits 30.... If I get to go to Disney, I'm going to be really warm... Haha!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to tell everyone that they should check this out http://chrissaribay.com/disney-blog/  It's helped me prepare for my phone interview and everything afterwords! Most of you have probably found it already... buuuut if you haven't, then take a look! Note: read it from bottom to top, because that's the order in which it was posted



wow...you are truly insane...lol I know that we will be great friends  and thanks for the website! It was very cool!! And very helpful!!


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> wow...you are truly insane...lol I know that we will be great friends  and thanks for the website! It was very cool!! And very helpful!!



Well.... I like the cold, ok? lol  I'm sorry I didn't post it before so many of you took your interview though! I'm sure you nailed them anyway, you don't need no stinkin' blog to help you be awesome.


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> Well.... I like the cold, ok? lol  I'm sorry I didn't post it before so many of you took your interview though! I'm sure you nailed them anyway, you don't need no stinkin' blog to help you be awesome.



lol...well, im reading the blog right now, and I feel pretty good about my interiew...I didnt have my app with me though...I should have, but, it wasnt so bad...the worst part about the whole thing is the amout of time that we have to wait!


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> lol...well, im reading the blog right now, and I feel pretty good about my interiew...I didnt have my app with me though...I should have, but, it wasnt so bad...the worst part about the whole thing is the amout of time that we have to wait!



I know! I have no idea how in the world I am going to be able to deal! My birthday is the 25th though, so I think I'll be able to live for a while while I'm basking in the glory of being 18. I'll be like "ooooh I can buy cough medicine and spray paint! Yaaaaayyy!"


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> I know! I have no idea how in the world I am going to be able to deal! My birthday is the 25th though, so I think I'll be able to live for a while while I'm basking in the glory of being 18. I'll be like "ooooh I can buy cough medicine and spray paint! Yaaaaayyy!"



lol Happy Birthday! I didnt know that you had to be 18 to buy spray paint! lol thats funny! Well...a birthday is a good distraction....oh and I read that blog. it was very helpful, but it was weird because he stopped like, in the middle of it...lol well, I started a blog about CS...if you want to read it its http://nichele2010.blogspot.com/ So, it's something that has been keeping me sane!!!


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> lol Happy Birthday! I didnt know that you had to be 18 to buy spray paint! lol thats funny! Well...a birthday is a good distraction....oh and I read that blog. it was very helpful, but it was weird because he stopped like, in the middle of it...lol well, I started a blog about CS...if you want to read it its http://nichele2010.blogspot.com/ So, it's something that has been keeping me same!!!



I will definitely read that! We should all do a blogy thing or something, maybe post a video on youtube? that would be awesome!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> I will definitely read that! We should all do a blogy thing or something, maybe post a video on youtube? that would be awesome!



That would be pretty cool...I would watch your videos....lol! Oh and I looked into the roommate thingy and you can request a person but they have to arrive on the same day as you! I thought that was interesting....


----------



## haleyg

you two post like mad. ha. i enjoy it though 

and i know what you mean about the cold. its only really warm where i live from may to about sept. so 50 degrees is like a heat wave for me.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> you two post like mad. ha. i enjoy it though
> 
> and i know what you mean about the cold. its only really warm where i live from may to about sept. so 50 degrees is like a heat wave for me.



The weather in central Florida is really wonderful!  It gets pretty hot from June to Aug...especially in Aug. It is the coldest from Jan to April, because that is when it seems to rain the most. The weather, for the most part, is pretty awesome!!! Sunshine, a slight breeze....perfect weather for Disney


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> The weather in central Florida is really wonderful!  It gets pretty hot from June to Aug...especially in Aug. It is the coldest from Jan to April, because that is when it seems to rain the most. The weather, for the most part, is pretty awesome!!! Sunshine, a slight breeze....perfect weather for Disney



its sounds like the perfect place to me. haha.

and i read your blog. I like it...cant wait to read more


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> its sounds like the perfect place to me. haha.
> 
> and i read your blog. I like it...cant wait to read more



Thanks!! It's very helpful...like if im nervous or anxious, I will write something on there, and it kinda calms me down. Now, with the phone interview out of the way, I will be posting on there every day! Actually, I'm working on on one right now!


----------



## haleyg

i bet it would be helpful for calming nerves. and well im just going to have to subscribe to it then! i just love reading everyones experiences they have had down there!

i was going to start one, if i got in, to keep my family and friends informed on what going on in my life since i wont be able to talk everyday to them.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> i bet it would be helpful for calming nerves. and well im just going to have to subscribe to it then! i just love reading everyones experiences they have had down there!
> 
> i was going to start one, if i got in, to keep my family and friends informed on what going on in my life since i wont be able to talk everyday to them.



Yes, That was what I was going to do at first...but I began to get nervous...and I write all the time anyway....so I figured that this would be a good way to not only calm myself, but to help people who are maybe a little confused about the application process....I know I was lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Yes, That was what I was going to do at first...but I began to get nervous...and I write all the time anyway....so I figured that this would be a good way to not only calm myself, but to help people who are maybe a little confused about the application process....I know I was lol



very true. a lot of people have questions about it. i know i sure did, and i read so many blogs on it!


----------



## CrazySteph

WOW! Sorry that I missed out on everything! I had a cheerleading competition all morning and I just got back. 

SO HOW IS EVERYONE!?!?!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> WOW! Sorry that I missed out on everything! I had a cheerleading competition all morning and I just got back.
> 
> SO HOW IS EVERYONE!?!?!



Lol yeah...you missed a lot! jk. I'm good, we are all just kinda hanging out...talking about Disney things...How was your competition??


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> WOW! Sorry that I missed out on everything! I had a cheerleading competition all morning and I just got back.
> 
> SO HOW IS EVERYONE!?!?!




i hope your competition went well. 

thanks for asking, I am good. 
yourself


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Lol yeah...you missed a lot! jk. I'm good, we are all just kinda hanging out...talking about Disney things...How was your competition??



I Know! I did! lol I had to read everything! Yes! I love talking about Disney things! And it went well, Thanks! We hosted the competition, so I had to clean up A LOT.. and at one point I turned to my mom and I was like "Gee, I need to switch my role to custodial!" lol cause I was pretty awesome.


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> i hope your competition went well.
> 
> thanks for asking, I am good.
> yourself



oh it did! Thanks! 
and I think I might take a nap lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> oh it did! Thanks!
> and I think I might take a nap lol



well i hope your nap was nice. Sadly I could not. But I did get around to starting a blog, thanks to Nichele, by the way I am following you now. It does let all your nerves out, and its quite fun.

So if anyone else has a blog let me know. I will follow you, plus i would love to read some new ones, from career start people. there is not a lot of them


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> well i hope your nap was nice. Sadly I could not. But I did get around to starting a blog, thanks to Nichele, by the way I am following you now. It does let all your nerves out, and its quite fun.
> 
> So if anyone else has a blog let me know. I will follow you, plus i would love to read some new ones, from career start people. there is not a lot of them



wow. lol That is too cool! I am following your blog too!! Actually, I found a really cool blog. Its for people in the college program, but it talks about check in day and Traditions, and about the apartments, so it is useful for CS ppl! The link is http://wdwcpblog.blogspot.com/ It's verry detailed, and pretty awesome!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> wow. lol That is too cool! I am following your blog too!! Actually, I found a really cool blog. Its for people in the college program, but it talks about check in day and Traditions, and about the apartments, so it is useful for CS ppl! The link is http://wdwcpblog.blogspot.com/ It's verry detailed, and pretty awesome!



thanks. ill check it out now. I hope all this reading wont jinx me


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> thanks. ill check it out now. I hope all this reading wont jinx me



I know! I'm so scared that all this stuff I'm doing is totally going to jinx me, lol I'm so randomly paranoid about that stuff. Anyway, I fell in to the blogging craze that we have going on 
http://taylor-spoonfulofsugar.blogspot.com/ check it out!


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> I know! I'm so scared that all this stuff I'm doing is totally going to jinx me, lol I'm so randomly paranoid about that stuff. Anyway, I fell in to the blogging craze that we have going on
> http://taylor-spoonfulofsugar.blogspot.com/ check it out!



well two jinxs for the same program..nah that wont happen.."grabs lucky rabbit foot" haha.

and im following you now..and i know. as soon as i made mine i cant stop. i feel like im writing a book. haha.


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> I know! I'm so scared that all this stuff I'm doing is totally going to jinx me, lol I'm so randomly paranoid about that stuff. Anyway, I fell in to the blogging craze that we have going on
> http://taylor-spoonfulofsugar.blogspot.com/ check it out!



lol so true. But everything will be okay! And I'm totally going to follow your blog....lol....This is so cool!


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> well two jinxs for the same program..nah that wont happen.."grabs lucky rabbit foot" haha.
> 
> and im following you now..and i know. as soon as i made mine i cant stop. i feel like im writing a book. haha.



seriously though, I'm getting so exited about this. I'm not going to be able to take all this waiting!


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> seriously though, I'm getting so exited about this. I'm not going to be able to take all this waiting!



im surprised my head hasnt exploded yet. i cant really complain to my friends, because they get quite annoyed when I talk about it all the time


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> im surprised my head hasnt exploded yet. i cant really complain to my friends, because they get quite annoyed when I talk about it all the time



lol yeah, my friends do too. But, I cant find anything else to talk about! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol yeah, my friends do too. But, I cant find anything else to talk about! lol



I'm right there with you. I have to be talking about it,or mentioning it, at least 20 times in a conversation. haha

but I think I have a serious problem....I have an addiction to blogging..and most of it is about nothing..ha


----------



## LisesPieces

You guys make me really excited for this! And remind me of me about a year ago waiting fo rmy exchange!

Still waiting for a email from Disney...  should I be worried??

Oh and does anyone know what's up with UNCG and earning credits? Because I am 90% sure that's my college (I've been accepted) and was wondering about the credit transfer because their website says UNCG gives credits... anyway thanks!


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> I'm right there with you. I have to be talking about it,or mentioning it, at least 20 times in a conversation. haha
> 
> but I think I have a serious problem....I have an addiction to blogging..and most of it is about nothing..ha



I'm trying so hard not to mention it to my friends, out of fear that I won't get in and they would keep asking me about it.  Haha and yes, blogging has to be more addicting than drugs (not that I would know... just thought I would point that out  ). The more I blog, the more I want to blog. It's a never ending cycle of crazy.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> I'm right there with you. I have to be talking about it,or mentioning it, at least 20 times in a conversation. haha
> 
> but I think I have a serious problem....I have an addiction to blogging..and most of it is about nothing..ha



Thats what I'm doing right now! lol I cant seem to help myself....


...Hello My name is Nichele and I have an addiction to blogging....


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Thats what I'm doing right now! lol I cant seem to help myself....
> 
> 
> ...Hello My name is Nichele and I have an addiction to blogging....



well hello Nichele. Welcome to the addiction group!



Taylor29 said:


> I'm trying so hard not to mention it to my friends, out of fear that I won't get in and they would keep asking me about it.  Haha and yes, blogging has to be more addicting than drugs (not that I would know... just thought I would point that out  ). The more I blog, the more I want to blog. It's a never ending cycle of crazy.



yeah. that is what worrying me. I just know if i dont make it,  they will be asking me all about it. and it would not be a happy day...at all



LisesPieces said:


> You guys make me really excited for this! And remind me of me about a year ago waiting fo rmy exchange!
> 
> Still waiting for a email from Disney...  should I be worried??
> 
> Oh and does anyone know what's up with UNCG and earning credits? Because I am 90% sure that's my college (I've been accepted) and was wondering about the credit transfer because their website says UNCG gives credits... anyway thanks!



It depends on when you sent in your application. and Im sorry I know nothing about the credits.


----------



## Nichele

LisesPieces said:


> You guys make me really excited for this! And remind me of me about a year ago waiting fo rmy exchange!
> 
> Still waiting for a email from Disney...  should I be worried??
> 
> Oh and does anyone know what's up with UNCG and earning credits? Because I am 90% sure that's my college (I've been accepted) and was wondering about the credit transfer because their website says UNCG gives credits... anyway thanks!



For me, it took 25 days to get an email from them....

And I'm sorry, but I don't know anything about the credits....did you talk to the college advisor? They might be able to help...


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> I'm trying so hard not to mention it to my friends, out of fear that I won't get in and they would keep asking me about it.  Haha and yes, blogging has to be more addicting than drugs (not that I would know... just thought I would point that out  ). The more I blog, the more I want to blog. It's a never ending cycle of crazy.



LOL Yes I agree!  I can't stop blogging! And I can't help from reading other people's blogs....but ya know, I have only found CP blogs, no CS blogs...wonder why.....


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> LOL Yes I agree!  I can't stop blogging! And I can't help from reading other people's blogs....but ya know, I have only found CP blogs, no CS blogs...wonder why.....



It's because most high schoolers who are applying for this are simply, not as cool as we are, period.


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> It's because most high schoolers who are applying for this are simply, not as cool as we are, period.



lol I agree...we are too cool  Your blo is ery cool by the way. Love the questionaire!!


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> lol I agree...we are too cool  Your blo is ery cool by the way. Love the questionaire!!



Thanks! So is yours! I think mine is pretty bland actually, but that's ok.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> Thanks! So is yours! I think mine is pretty bland actually, but that's ok.



I really enjoy your blog. I have to agree with the excitement aspect I was so hyped up about applying to work and live at Disney then all of a sudden I read a blog where the kid is working 50+hours and only one day off a week.

But hey at least we *would* be at a happy place.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I really enjoy your blog. I have to agree with the excitement aspect I was so hyped up about applying to work and live at Disney then all of a sudden I read a blog where the kid is working 50+hours and only one day off a week.
> 
> But hey at least we *would* be at a happy place.



lol This is true. I'm a little nervous about working so much too. But, if you enjoy going to work and being in the Disney atmosphere, then I think it would be okay! I think that just being at Disney World would make working there much more enjoyable


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I really enjoy your blog. I have to agree with the excitement aspect I was so hyped up about applying to work and live at Disney then all of a sudden I read a blog where the kid is working 50+hours and only one day off a week.
> 
> But hey at least we *would* be at a happy place.



Haha yes, yes we would.


----------



## jujuberry

I'm so nervous about the interview! I want this so badly! XD


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> It's because most high schoolers who are applying for this are simply, not as cool as we are, period.



you just made my night.thank you very much for that!

but i already work crazy hours for my job. one week ill work everyday and others 2 times. so im used to working lots of hours and stuff. but i was on the facebook group for the CS and i didnt realize there are other people besides us applying. its strange.


----------



## jujuberry

Okay so Nichele and Taylor you two really motivated me to start a blog!


http://ive-got-no-stings.blogspot.com/


Thank you! =]


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> you just made my night.thank you very much for that!
> 
> but i already work crazy hours for my job. one week ill work everyday and others 2 times. so im used to working lots of hours and stuff. but i was on the facebook group for the CS and i didnt realize there are other people besides us applying. its strange.



Haha, you're very welcome  What do you do for a job now? And, could you link me that facebook group? I have been trying to find one, but I'm having major issues. (Pretty much the story of my life) I know! It's so weird to think that other people are applying for this without talking to us! How do they live without being blessed by our epic-ness? But seriously, I don't know how I would be coping with this without you guys!


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> I'm so nervous about the interview! I want this so badly! XD



dont be you will do fine


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Haha, you're very welcome  What do you do for a job now? And, could you link me that facebook group? I have been trying to find one, but I'm having major issues. (Pretty much the story of my life) I know! It's so weird to think that other people are applying for this without talking to us! How do they live without being blessed by our epic-ness? But seriously, I don't know how I would be coping with this without you guys!



Well i work at Wal-Mart. haha. http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=271960488253&ref=ts --that is the link..if it works. and i know.i feel like i should know everyone applying. but yes. how dare they..hahaha. and i know, Im with you there, without you all I would be so terrified of this whole process


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> Well i work at Wal-Mart. haha. http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=271960488253&ref=ts --that is the link..if it works. and i know.i feel like i should know everyone applying. but yes. how dare they..hahaha. and i know, Im with you there, without you all I would be so terrified of this whole process



Thank You very much!


----------



## haleyg

your very welcome


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> Well i work at Wal-Mart. haha. http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=271960488253&ref=ts --that is the link..if it works. and i know.i feel like i should know everyone applying. but yes. how dare they..hahaha. and i know, Im with you there, without you all I would be so terrified of this whole process



yeah, I really enjoy talking to everone who is going through the same process as me.  And everyone here has been so nice!


----------



## NiCO0303

SooOooOOOooo I've decided to start the new addiction of blogging!! Sry but everything is still under construction!!


----------



## Taylor29

NiCO0303 said:


> SooOooOOOooo I've decided to start the new addiction of blogging!! Sry but everything is still under construction!!



Awesome! It's so great that everyone is doing this! It's so fun and stress relieving.


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> Awesome! It's so great that everyone is doing this! It's so fun and stress relieving.



It is! I think it's cool that we get to know a little bit more about each other and how Disney brought us together!!! lol It's like a giant hug.


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> It is! I think it's cool that we get to know a little bit more about each other and how Disney brought us together!!! lol It's like a giant hug.



Yes! It's so nice! I already feel like I'm starting to make a Disney family!

I've seriously been trying to find a way to incorporate that hug smiley into my posts for the longest time. Looks like you beat me to it. Darn! (I'm going to use it anyway)  Win.


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> SooOooOOOooo I've decided to start the new addiction of blogging!! Sry but everything is still under construction!!



yay. cannot wait to start reading it. blogging is quite fun i must say



Taylor29 said:


> Yes! It's so nice! I already feel like I'm starting to make a Disney family!
> 
> I've seriously been trying to find a way to incorporate that hug smiley into my posts for the longest time. Looks like you beat me to it. Darn! (I'm going to use it anyway)  Win.



i know. i already love my disney family. i feel like ive know you guys for a long time, and we havent even met


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> yay. cannot wait to start reading it. blogging is quite fun i must say
> 
> 
> 
> i know. i already love my disney family. i feel like ive know you guys for a long time, and we havent even met



lol I agree! I was reading something online, and its says that Disney tries to put CS people in the same appartment. Is this true? Cuz if it is, then I already have roommates!!! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

HEY GUYS!

and Idk if that is true or not but I know ppl under 21 can't room with ppl 21 and over... so that narrows it down to a LOT of CSers lol 

aww I feel left out since i'm the only one that doesn't blog lol I tried to get into that whole scene but I'm too stupid and I don't know how to work it lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol I agree! I was reading something online, and its says that Disney tries to put CS people in the same appartment. Is this true? Cuz if it is, then I already have roommates!!! lol



I think I read that somewhere as well. But I sure hope it is..I would be extremely happy!!



CrazySteph said:


> HEY GUYS!
> 
> and Idk if that is true or not but I know ppl under 21 can't room with ppl 21 and over... so that narrows it down to a LOT of CSers lol
> 
> aww I feel left out since i'm the only one that doesn't blog lol I tried to get into that whole scene but I'm too stupid and I don't know how to work it lol



aww. dont worry about it. Your still pretty amazing


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> HEY GUYS!
> 
> and Idk if that is true or not but I know ppl under 21 can't room with ppl 21 and over... so that narrows it down to a LOT of CSers lol
> 
> aww I feel left out since i'm the only one that doesn't blog lol I tried to get into that whole scene but I'm too stupid and I don't know how to work it lol



Right. I meant in the non-alchaholic apartments like Chatham and Patterson. BTW saw some videos in youtube. Saw the apartments..verrry nice. lol

And It's okay. We still like you!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> HEY GUYS!
> 
> and Idk if that is true or not but I know ppl under 21 can't room with ppl 21 and over... so that narrows it down to a LOT of CSers lol
> 
> aww I feel left out since i'm the only one that doesn't blog lol I tried to get into that whole scene but I'm too stupid and I don't know how to work it lol



Are you sure about the age part? Because if I get accepted I want to stay in one of the dry apartments since I don't drink and haven't in a while.


----------



## haleyg

im not sure about the age thing.  but im sure you could if you didnt want to stay at vista.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Are you sure about the age part? Because if I get accepted I want to stay in one of the dry apartments since I don't drink and haven't in a while.



Yes, I'm positive about the age. BUT, people 21 and over can still apply for a dry apartment as well they said. So you're good 



Nichele said:


> Right. I meant in the non-alchaholic apartments like Chatham and Patterson. BTW saw some videos in youtube. Saw the apartments..verrry nice. lol
> 
> And It's okay. We still like you!



They're VERY nice! If I get in, I'm leaning towards Chatham for sure yo! 

And thanks! lol I feel left out with the no blog haha



haleyg said:


> I think I read that somewhere as well. But I sure hope it is..I would be extremely happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> aww. dont worry about it. Your still pretty amazing



lol and Thank you! you are too!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Yes, I'm positive about the age. BUT, people 21 and over can still apply for a dry apartment as well they said. So you're good
> 
> 
> 
> They're VERY nice! If I get in, I'm leaning towards Chatham for sure yo!
> 
> And thanks! lol I feel left out with the no blog haha
> 
> 
> 
> lol and Thank you! you are too!



I really like Chatham too. they are big, and really nice. Plus each room has a cord for laptops.

and why thank you!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> I really like Chatham too. they are big, and really nice. Plus each room has a cord for laptops.
> 
> and why thank you!



Me too!! I love the way Chatham is set up. It's much roomier than the other two  BTW What about cars? I KNOW I am taking mine. (If...I get in) The bus system seems...kinda confusing...lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Me too!! I love the way Chatham is set up. It's much roomier than the other two  BTW What about cars? I KNOW I am taking mine. (If...I get in) The bus system seems...kinda confusing...lol



yes..much roomier.

i cannot bring a car, for the fact that I am coming from Pennsylvania. so im either flying or my parents are bringing me down..but yes i agree busing seem so confusing


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Me too!! I love the way Chatham is set up. It's much roomier than the other two  BTW What about cars? I KNOW I am taking mine. (If...I get in) The bus system seems...kinda confusing...lol



Oh i'm bringing my car for sure too lol (if I get it)


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Oh i'm bringing my car for sure too lol (if I get it)



lol If we get it.....This waiting is Killing me!!!!!


----------



## haleyg

just think. you will probably find out before me


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> just think. you will probably find out before me



...true. I was reading that some people got their letter in 8 Days!!!! While some people had to wait 5 Weeks!!!! That's an insanely large gap!!!!

Good Luck with your phone interview!!! I know that you will do fine!!! Cuz you're awesome!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> ...true. I was reading that some people got their letter in 8 Days!!!! While some people had to wait 5 Weeks!!!! That's an insanely large gap!!!!
> 
> Good Luck with your phone interview!!! I know that you will do fine!!! Cuz you're awesome!!



8 days. OMG. thats insane. fingers crossed we will find out that soon. that way it wouldnt be such a stress. but dang if i have to wait 5 weeks, i will probably go completely insane.

and thanks. a lot. haha. and your awesome too!!!!


----------



## Taylor29

CrazySteph said:


> Oh i'm bringing my car for sure too lol (if I get it)



I wish I could bring my car! But there is no way I would be able to drive it all the way from Maine!


----------



## CrazySteph

Taylor29 said:


> I wish I could bring my car! But there is no way I would be able to drive it all the way from Maine!



Its okay! I can drive us all to the parks on our free days!  (Again,.. if we get in lol)


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Its okay! I can drive us all to the parks on our free days!  (Again,.. if we get in lol)



lol See? We've got everything all fingured out!  ......if we get in.....


----------



## myanimeworld149

aw man i'm stoked, my interview is wed. and i can't help but think i'm gonna get someone who's really unreactive. i don't work best when people don't respond to me with some kind of emotion. 

though, i hope i don't get someone too over-reactive either!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Quick question does the web interview come as an email?


----------



## myanimeworld149

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Quick question does the web interview come as an email?



you get an email to a link. that link sends you to the internet interview. you fill out some information then answer a bunch of multiple choice to scales of 1-5 questions. 

does that help?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

myanimeworld149 said:


> you get an email to a link. that link sends you to the internet interview. you fill out some information then answer a bunch of multiple choice to scales of 1-5 questions.
> 
> does that help?



Very much thank you.


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> aw man i'm stoked, my interview is wed. and i can't help but think i'm gonna get someone who's really unreactive. i don't work best when people don't respond to me with some kind of emotion.
> 
> though, i hope i don't get someone too over-reactive either!



Just remember to relax and to Smile!!! I know that you will do well. 

And you're right. It does help when the interview is reactive. It makes it eaiser to talk to them 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Taylor29

myanimeworld149 said:


> aw man i'm stoked, my interview is wed. and i can't help but think i'm gonna get someone who's really unreactive. i don't work best when people don't respond to me with some kind of emotion.
> 
> though, i hope i don't get someone too over-reactive either!



My interview is the same day, and I feel exactly the same! lfkadsjf



Nichele said:


> lol See? We've got everything all fingured out!  ......if we get in.....



Everything is 'if we get in' IT'S HORRIBLE!


----------



## NiCO0303

Hey is anyone else's high school going to Disney's Grad Night?? because mine is and it's gonna be funnn. Oh, yeah FOLLOW MY BLOG.--------------------------------------->neaotnico0303.blogspot.com


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> Hey is anyone else's high school going to Disney's Grad Night?? because mine is and it's gonna be funnn. Oh, yeah FOLLOW MY BLOG.--------------------------------------->neaotnico0303.blogspot.com



My old high school went every year. I didn't go though.


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> Hey is anyone else's high school going to Disney's Grad Night?? because mine is and it's gonna be funnn. Oh, yeah FOLLOW MY BLOG.--------------------------------------->neaotnico0303.blogspot.com



ugh....I wish...we're going to "The Other Park"......ugh


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> ugh....I wish...we're going to "The Other Park"......ugh



That's a trip I KNOW I wouldn't make. I've never even been to the "other park" it's too close to my home.


----------



## NiCO0303

Well have a little fun at the "other park" lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I just got my web based interview. Any quick tips or pointers?


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> My interview is the same day, and I feel exactly the same! lfkadsjf
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is 'if we get in' IT'S HORRIBLE!



if. i hate that word. i will not say it out loud. I cannot even think of that.



NiCO0303 said:


> Hey is anyone else's high school going to Disney's Grad Night?? because mine is and it's gonna be funnn. Oh, yeah FOLLOW MY BLOG.--------------------------------------->neaotnico0303.blogspot.com



i wish, we had a vote. I voted for disney but the rest of my class didnt. were going to cedar point and kalihari. so im not going.

but I am going to Florida for my own personal one. and to the place you call "other park"..

if other park is universal. which I happen to love. a lot


----------



## NiCO0303

haleyg said:


> if. i hate that word. i will not say it out loud. I cannot even think of that.
> 
> 
> 
> i wish, we had a vote. I voted for disney but the rest of my class didnt. were going to cedar point and kalihari. so im not going.
> 
> but I am going to Florida for my own personal one. and to the place you call "other park"..
> 
> if other park is universal. which I happen to love. a lot



i love universal tooo i kind of want to go the halloween horror nights this year if i get in (sry) to the CS this years theme is supposed to be 20 year reunion!!


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I just got my web based interview. Any quick tips or pointers?



Everthing is either strongly agree/ strongly disagree, scale of 1-10 either 1 or 10 they like for you to be extremely confident!!! but remeber relax!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> Everthing is either strongly agree/ strongly disagree, scale of 1-10 either 1 or 10 they like for you to be extremely confident!!! but remeber relax!!



Thanks for that tip man.


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> i love universal tooo i kind of want to go the halloween horror nights this year if i get in (sry) to the CS this years theme is supposed to be 20 year reunion!!



SAME HERE. ive been dying to go..haha pun.. but anyways I want to badly.

and i cannot get the link to work for your blog!


----------



## NiCO0303

haleyg said:


> SAME HERE. ive been dying to go..haha pun.. but anyways I want to badly.
> 
> and i cannot get the link to work for your blog!



TRY THIS http://neatonico0303.blogspot.com/
And if and when me and you and everyone else get in WE HAVE TO GO!!


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> TRY THIS http://neatonico0303.blogspot.com/
> And if and when me and you and everyone else get in WE HAVE TO GO!!



definately. sounds like a plan!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> definately. sounds like a plan!



Wow...lol I have been to HHN every year! It is soooooo much fun!!!! Especially when they open up both parks!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> if. i hate that word. i will not say it out loud. I cannot even think of that.
> 
> 
> 
> i wish, we had a vote. I voted for disney but the rest of my class didnt. were going to cedar point and kalihari. so im not going.
> 
> but I am going to Florida for my own personal one. and to the place you call "other park"..
> 
> if other park is universal. which I happen to love. a lot



When are you going to Universal?


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Wow...lol I have been to HHN every year! It is soooooo much fun!!!! Especially when they open up both parks!


so lucky!!



Nichele said:


> When are you going to Universal?



june not sure when because graduation day isnt set yet


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> so lucky!!
> 
> 
> 
> june not sure when because graduation day isnt set yet



lol yeah, but I didnt go last year. Its really fun. The best year I went was when they opened both IOA and US. Do you know how freaky Suess's land looks at night! lol

Our school is going April 24th


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol yeah, but I didnt go last year. Its really fun. The best year I went was when they opened both IOA and US. Do you know how freaky Suess's land looks at night! lol
> 
> Our school is going April 24th



you mean during HHN..if so yes, its freaking creepy...

well have fun! my schools isnt till June.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> you mean during HHN..if so yes, its freaking creepy...
> 
> well have fun! my schools isnt till June.



lol...it is very creepy...

I hope you have fun too!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> lol yeah, but I didnt go last year. Its really fun. The best year I went was when they opened both IOA and US. Do you know how freaky Suess's land looks at night! lol
> 
> Our school is going April 24th



Your school is going to Universal on Apr 24th?!?!? Mine is going to Disneys GRADNIGHT that same day!!! the school wont let us go to grad bash too though.


----------



## NiCO0303

Alright so as of right now it's me (NiCO) and haleyg and Nichele going to HHN 20, any other takers??????? It is going to be AWESOME!!!


----------



## haleyg

Come on everyone, we should go. -- we all get in..

and crap. So i deleted my blog because it had my main email address for family for my name..so im making a new one. So i will re-add everyone!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> Alright so as of right now it's me (NiCO) and haleyg and Nichele going to HHN 20, any other takers??????? It is going to be AWESOME!!!



If I get in I'll be glad to go never been there before like I said.


----------



## teacher100

My son is having his phone interview with Career Start tomorrow?  Does anyone know if he can extend and go into the next season like they do in the College Program?


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> Come on everyone, we should go. -- we all get in..
> 
> and crap. So i deleted my blog because it had my main email address for family for my name..so im making a new one. So i will re-add everyone!!



Ok, I'm sooo confused. What are we talking about going to? Because it sounds awesome... I just don't understand...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> Ok, I'm sooo confused. What are we talking about going to? Because it sounds awesome... I just don't understand...



Orlando Studios I believe...during Halloween special.

Also everyone I passed the web part now I have to schedule my phone I'm excited now!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Taylor29 said:


> My interview is the same day, and I feel exactly the same! lfkadsjf
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is 'if we get in' IT'S HORRIBLE!



I know!! I'm tired of saying that lol its torture!



NiCO0303 said:


> Hey is anyone else's high school going to Disney's Grad Night?? because mine is and it's gonna be funnn. Oh, yeah FOLLOW MY BLOG.--------------------------------------->neaotnico0303.blogspot.com




Grad Night! I'm jealous! That was what I was talking about in my tag "Disney sure knows how to throw a party.." because it is so much fun.. i heard 



NiCO0303 said:


> Alright so as of right now it's me (NiCO) and haleyg and Nichele going to HHN 20, any other takers??????? It is going to be AWESOME!!!




No my schools dont go on field trips anymore lol 



teacher100 said:


> My son is having his phone interview with Career Start tomorrow?  Does anyone know if he can extend and go into the next season like they do in the College Program?



Im pretty sure you can!


----------



## Taylor29

Guyssss! My phone interview is tomorrow at 3! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> Guyssss! My phone interview is tomorrow at 3! I'll let you know how it goes!



Good Luck!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

My PHone interview is tmrw @ 2:15!!! I don' get out of school until 1:45 soooo I guess I'm gonna have speeeeeeeeedd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myanimeworld149

omg my interview is today at 7:30pm! i'm so nervous! and with school on top of it today i'm becoming a wreck!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> My PHone interview is tmrw @ 2:15!!! I don' get out of school until 1:45 soooo I guess I'm gonna have speeeeeeeeedd!!!!!!!!!





myanimeworld149 said:


> omg my interview is today at 7:30pm! i'm so nervous! and with school on top of it today i'm becoming a wreck!



Good Luck to both of you!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Never mind I got it I am set up for March 12th at 1:30


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Ok, I'm sooo confused. What are we talking about going to? Because it sounds awesome... I just don't understand...



universals halloween horror nights!!



Taylor29 said:


> Guyssss! My phone interview is tomorrow at 3! I'll let you know how it goes!




GOOD LUCK!!!!!

and good luck to everyone else today as well.

mines at 845..so i have a long time to prepare..and WAIT!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Taylor29 said:


> Guyssss! My phone interview is tomorrow at 3! I'll let you know how it goes!





NiCO0303 said:


> My PHone interview is tmrw @ 2:15!!! I don' get out of school until 1:45 soooo I guess I'm gonna have speeeeeeeeedd!!!!!!!!!





myanimeworld149 said:


> omg my interview is today at 7:30pm! i'm so nervous! and with school on top of it today i'm becoming a wreck!



Good Luck everyone!! Just smile!!


----------



## jujuberry

Yay! I had my interview! =3 I'm feeling pretty good about it!


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> Yay! I had my interview! =3 I'm feeling pretty good about it!



yay im glad.!!!


----------



## Taylor29

had my interview!  Now to wait......


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> had my interview!  Now to wait......



how did it go!


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> Yay! I had my interview! =3 I'm feeling pretty good about it!





Taylor29 said:


> had my interview!  Now to wait......



Congrats you guys! How'd it go?!?


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> how did it go!



It went ok, as predicted I got an unresponsive interviewer. But I think I did pretty well!


----------



## myanimeworld149

JUST finished my interview!

i was scared at first..but then the lady on the other end of the phone was real nice! (i think i only said "um" twice the whole time!) 

she even asked me about specific places i'd want to work, i said anywhere! for food services, the top on my list is the 50's prime time diner :3 i love to play pretend!


----------



## CrazySteph

Taylor29 said:


> It went ok, as predicted I got an unresponsive interviewer. But I think I did pretty well!



Aww that sucks. Was she just not talkative? at least you still think you did well!!



myanimeworld149 said:


> JUST finished my interview!
> 
> i was scared at first..but then the lady on the other end of the phone was real nice! (i think i only said "um" twice the whole time!)
> 
> she even asked me about specific places i'd want to work, i said anywhere! for food services, the top on my list is the 50's prime time diner :3 i love to play pretend!



The lady I got asked me specific places too!


----------



## myanimeworld149

CrazySteph said:


> The lady I got asked me specific places too!



what did you pick as specifics?


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> It went ok, as predicted I got an unresponsive interviewer. But I think I did pretty well!



oh dear im sorry. but i bet your rocked it



myanimeworld149 said:


> JUST finished my interview!
> 
> i was scared at first..but then the lady on the other end of the phone was real nice! (i think i only said "um" twice the whole time!)
> 
> she even asked me about specific places i'd want to work, i said anywhere! for food services, the top on my list is the 50's prime time diner :3 i love to play pretend!



YAY. im glad yours went well.

i have mine in 30mins. im kinda getting nervous now..so i hope once it is time i will be collected


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> oh dear im sorry. but i bet your rocked it
> 
> 
> 
> YAY. im glad yours went well.
> 
> i have mine in 30mins. im kinda getting nervous now..so i hope once it is time i will be collected



Good luck I'm sure you'll do GREAT!!!


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Good luck I'm sure you'll do GREAT!!!



thanks so much. it really helps knowing people are cheering you on


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> thanks so much. it really helps knowing people are cheering you on



Your welcome and I suspect you'll be cheering me on next Friday?


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Your welcome and I suspect you'll be cheering me on next Friday?



of course I will be


----------



## haleyg

well its over. im not sure how i did.

crap


----------



## myanimeworld149

well did you smile and stay upbeat? 

i just tried to be happy and enthusiastic the whole time


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> well its over. im not sure how i did.
> 
> crap



hey, hey now! Don't be down! I'm sure you did awesome. Just because it didn't go super smooth and you didn't become 'friends' with the interviewer does not mean that you won't get in! (Mine wasn't so phantasmagorical either)


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> hey, hey now! Don't be down! I'm sure you did awesome. Just because it didn't go super smooth and you didn't become 'friends' with the interviewer does not mean that you won't get in! (Mine wasn't so phantasmagorical either)



Im sure you did really well!!! Think positive!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I'm sure both of you did very well. The thing I've learned about interviewing sometimes when you feel like it went the worst the interviewer actually learned a lot about you. IMO that's what gets you jobs.


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> Im sure you did really well!!! Think positive!!!!





WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm sure both of you did very well. The thing I've learned about interviewing sometimes when you feel like it went the worst the interviewer actually learned a lot about you. IMO that's what gets you jobs.



Aww you guys are so great! You make me feel better


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Aww you guys are so great! You make me feel better



actually your making me feel a whole lot better. I just want this so bad..that I would be so upset if I didnt make it because I was nervous on the phone interview. 

I answered the best I could..But I felt I could have dont so much better..i tend to over think everything I do, and all I can do is think of better answers I could have given...but you give me hope.

and fingers crossed things turn out the way wwe all want them to!!!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> actually your making me feel a whole lot better. I just want this so bad..that I would be so upset if I didnt make it because I was nervous on the phone interview.
> 
> I answered the best I could..But I felt I could have dont so much better..i tend to over think everything I do, and all I can do is think of better answers I could have given...but you give me hope.
> 
> and fingers crossed things turn out the way wwe all want them to!!!



I am the same way. I overthink things too. And I want this SOOOO bad it's not even funny....and now we have to wait ...I've been checking the mailbox like crazy!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> I am the same way. I overthink things too. And I want this SOOOO bad it's not even funny....and now we have to wait ...I've been checking the mailbox like crazy!



I know. im checking it way too much. and i just had my interview yesterday.

so. how can we keep us from going crazy. any ideas?? haha


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> I know. im checking it way too much. and i just had my interview yesterday.
> 
> so. how can we keep us from going crazy. any ideas?? haha



hm. Thats a good question. we need a good distraction!


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> I am the same way. I overthink things too. And I want this SOOOO bad it's not even funny....and now we have to wait ...I've been checking the mailbox like crazy!



Me too!! jlkasdhie!!


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> hm. Thats a good question. we need a good distraction!



for serious guys, stumbleupon.com


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> for serious guys, stumbleupon.com



Cool website!


----------



## NiCO0303

HAD MY INTERVIEW TODAY WITH A LADY NAMED MELISSA, IT WENT FANTASTICLY PERFECT, SHE ASKED ME THE MOST QUESTIONS ABOUT ATTRACTIONS AND ASKED ME WHICH ATTRACTION COULD I SEE MYSELF WORKING AT THE MOST AND I SAID UH, THE HAUNTED MANSION!! LOL IT WENT GREAT THOUGH BUT AS FOR NOW MORE WAITING!!!!!!! SoooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooooo HAPPY I JUST WANTA DANCE!!!!!!LOL


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> hm. Thats a good question. we need a good distraction!



hmm. what can we do. 



NiCO0303 said:


> HAD MY INTERVIEW TODAY WITH A LADY NAMED MELISSA, IT WENT FANTASTICLY PERFECT, SHE ASKED ME THE MOST QUESTIONS ABOUT ATTRACTIONS AND ASKED ME WHICH ATTRACTION COULD I SEE MYSELF WORKING AT THE MOST AND I SAID UH, THE HAUNTED MANSION!! LOL IT WENT GREAT THOUGH BUT AS FOR NOW MORE WAITING!!!!!!! SoooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooooo HAPPY I JUST WANTA DANCE!!!!!!LOL



aw yay. so lucky. i dont feel that confident..but im making the best out of it. But i wished they would have asked me where I wanted to work...I'd say the Jungle Cruise


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

So does anyone know the rules on partying in the apartments? Because I was going to say we should all meet up at an apartment our first night so we can meet each other. Anyone else interested?

(If we all get in of course lol)


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> Cool website!



Nichele! I want to comment on your blog but it won't let me!   Imagine awesome comments from me! I love your bloggggg


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> Nichele! I want to comment on your blog but it won't let me!   Imagine awesome comments from me! I love your bloggggg



AHHHHH! Seriously? Oh No! I have to fix that! I want people to comment!

And when I imagine your comments....they are awesome!

EDIT: I think I fixed it so...comment away! lol


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So does anyone know the rules on partying in the apartments? Because I was going to say we should all meet up at an apartment our first night so we can meet each other. Anyone else interested?
> 
> (If we all get in of course lol)



I dont see why we couldnt all meet up. But we would have to leave before 1 A.M.....if we get in....(I hate saying that! It should be WHEN!)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Something we may have to plan on...

Anyone going to see Alice tonight?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Something we may have to plan on...
> 
> Anyone going to see Alice tonight?



ugh...no. I want to but I've been sick all week!!!!

Found these on that stumbleupon website! So funny! 

A businessman called and had a question about the documents he needed in order to fly to China. After a lengthy discussion about passports, I reminded him he needed a visa. "Oh no I don't, I've been to China many times and never had to have one of those." I double checked and sure enough, his stay required a visa. When I told him this he said, "Look, I've been to China four times and every time they have accepted my American Express." 


A man called, furious about a Florida package we did. I asked what was wrong with the vacation in Orlando. He said he was expecting an ocean-view room. I tried to explain that is not possible, since Orlando is in the middle of the state. He replied, "Don't lie to me. I looked on the map and Florida is a very thin state."


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> AHHHHH! Seriously? Oh No! I have to fix that! I want people to comment!
> 
> And when I imagine your comments....they are awesome!
> 
> EDIT: I think I fixed it so...comment away! lol



You bet my imaginary comments are awesome.
And I will!


----------



## haleyg

well i hope your comments are fixed. i try to leave you some, but i never could.

but yes if(WHEN), we get all in, we should meet up. most definately

and yes i saw Alice...i loved it


----------



## jujuberry

I think it would be great to meet all of you. =] 
I'll bake some cookies for everyone!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> I think it would be great to meet all of you. =]
> I'll bake some cookies for everyone!


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> I think it would be great to meet all of you. =]
> I'll bake some cookies for everyone!



Yay! That sounds awesome! I REALLY want to meet all of you!


----------



## wdwscout

Congrats to everyone completing their interviews this week!

My son just had his phone interview this morning and was ALL SMILES when it was over!! Whew! 
He said the interviewer was friendly and supportive. Her copy of his application did not have all the roles he checked off on it! In fact his #1 & 2 roles (Lifeguard & merchandise) were not on her copy. 
She was very pleased to hear he was a YMCA lifeguard and said they used a number of CS kids for those roles.

She told him he had a strong interview and to expect to hear from them in 2-3 weeks.

Somewhere in the conversation she mentioned his CS email address... he had never heard that he was assigned one. How and where do you access it? She did tell him his whole email address- but we can't seem to find where you go to get in... anyone know?


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Yay! That sounds awesome! I REALLY want to meet all of you!



aw. I really want to meet you, and everyone else as well



wdwscout said:


> Congrats to everyone completing their interviews this week!
> 
> My son just had his phone interview this morning and was ALL SMILES when it was over!! Whew!
> He said the interviewer was friendly and supportive. Her copy of his application did not have all the roles he checked off on it! In fact his #1 & 2 roles (Lifeguard & merchandise) were not on her copy.
> She was very pleased to hear he was a YMCA lifeguard and said they used a number of CS kids for those roles.
> 
> She told him he had a strong interview and to expect to hear from them in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Somewhere in the conversation she mentioned his CS email address... he had never heard that he was assigned one. How and where do you access it? She did tell him his whole email address- but we can't seem to find where you go to get in... anyone know?



congrats to your son on a awesome interview.. and I cannot tell you anything about CS email. i dont even know what it is


----------



## kmg148

wdwscout said:


> Somewhere in the conversation she mentioned his CS email address... he had never heard that he was assigned one. How and where do you access it? She did tell him his whole email address- but we can't seem to find where you go to get in... anyone know?



I have no idea what this is. Usually they repeat the e-mail you have provided to make sure it is correct, this isn't what they did? You don't get an e-mail unless you have certain roles in the company (usually only office roles or managers.)

Very strange..


----------



## NiCO0303

wdwscout said:


> Congrats to everyone completing their interviews this week!
> 
> My son just had his phone interview this morning and was ALL SMILES when it was over!! Whew!
> He said the interviewer was friendly and supportive. Her copy of his application did not have all the roles he checked off on it! In fact his #1 & 2 roles (Lifeguard & merchandise) were not on her copy.
> She was very pleased to hear he was a YMCA lifeguard and said they used a number of CS kids for those roles.
> 
> She told him he had a strong interview and to expect to hear from them in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Somewhere in the conversation she mentioned his CS email address... he had never heard that he was assigned one. How and where do you access it? She did tell him his whole email address- but we can't seem to find where you go to get in... anyone know?



yeah when i did mine they gave me some wierd email like cs.nicolasdeluca@careerstart.com soo i gave them my email and she said she would change it and that it was weird that that one was in her records but its nothing to worry about.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> yeah when i did mine they gave me some wierd email like cs.nicolasdeluca@careerstart.com soo i gave them my email and she said she would change it and that it was weird that that one was in her records but its nothing to worry about.



Looks like a corporate email address to me...


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


>



I WANT CHOCOLATE CHIPP!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> I WANT CHOCOLATE CHIPP!!!!



YEP CHOCOLATE CHIP OR NOTHING!!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> YEP CHOCOLATE CHIP OR NOTHING!!!



Yum! Chocolate Chip!!! ^_^


----------



## haleyg

chocolate chip is the best!


----------



## Taylor29

(If we all get in) we should plan to get there around the same time! And once we can go into the parks fo' free, we should all go out to dinner at some awesome restaurant. Also, I realized today, that (...if we get in...) we'll be spending thanksgiving and the holidays together! We'll be like a family  

I wanna do this so baaaddddd

Also, Nichele comments on blog still not working


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> (If we all get in) we should plan to get there around the same time! And once we can go into the parks fo' free, we should all go out to dinner at some awesome restaurant. Also, I realized today, that (...if we get in...) we'll be spending thanksgiving and the holidays together! We'll be like a family
> 
> I wanna do this so baaaddddd
> 
> Also, Nichele comments on blog still not working



lol yes! That sounds awesome! I have always wanted to go the California Grill....lol....and I want to get in sooo badly too!!!! It would be hard being away from family during the holidays. So having each other would be nice. 

And, I think I fixed the comments! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi everyone!! I'm sorry once again that I haven't been here in a while!! lol I feel like I'm missing out!! How are you guys? nervous!?!?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm sorry once again that I haven't been here in a while!! lol I feel like I'm missing out!! How are you guys? nervous!?!?



Yup everyone is still on edge. We've kind of gotten into the meeting up planning stages now. I suggested a party and taylor has suggested getting in around the same time! 

Just trying to kill the time until we know for sure.


----------



## Taylor29

CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm sorry once again that I haven't been here in a while!! lol I feel like I'm missing out!! How are you guys? nervous!?!?



Haha, it's ok. Unlike me, you have a life  And, yes... nervous beyond belief.  Banana


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Haha, it's ok. Unlike me, you have a life  And, yes... nervous beyond belief.  Banana



haha dont feel bad, im dont either. im on here all the time.

but yes. if we do get in, we need to get there around the same time, so we can room together!!

and i would be glad to have you guys as my disney family over the holidays!


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> haha dont feel bad, im dont either. im on here all the time.
> 
> but yes. if we do get in, we need to get there around the same time, so we can room together!!
> 
> and i would be glad to have you guys as my disney family over the holidays!



I know! It's like, it will be sad to be away from my family during the holiday season, but, really I think that it'll be wonderful to come together as a new family from all across the country! If I don't get in, during the holidays I'll probably say to my family " No! I'm not supposed to be with you guys!" haha. Seriously though, I already feel like we're all becoming great friends, and I hope beyond hope that we will all be able to experience this together!  You all are fab.


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> I know! It's like, it will be sad to be away from my family during the holiday season, but, really I think that it'll be wonderful to come together as a new family from all across the country! If I don't get in, during the holidays I'll probably say to my family " No! I'm not supposed to be with you guys!" haha. Seriously though, I already feel like we're all becoming great friends, and I hope beyond hope that we will all be able to experience this together!  You all are fab.



well you are darling. thank you for thinking I am fab. haha I would be sad as well to be away from family, but I would love nothing more than to be a disney for halloween,thanksgiving,christmas, and new years with you wonderful ladies and gents. it would be the experience of my life!

fingers crossed for ALL of us


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> well you are darling. thank you for thinking I am fab. haha I would be sad as well to be away from family, but I would love nothing more than to be a disney for halloween,thanksgiving,christmas, and new years with you wonderful ladies and gents. it would be the experience of my life!
> 
> fingers crossed for ALL of us



Well, I dont know about you, but during the holidays I wont be away from my family!!!!! Cuz I will be with my DISNEY FAMILY!!!!!!  Seriously, I cant wait to meet all of you!!! And welcome back Steph!! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Well, I dont know about you, but during the holidays I wont be away from my family!!!!! Cuz I will be with my DISNEY FAMILY!!!!!!  Seriously, I cant wait to meet all of you!!! And welcome back Steph!! lol



aw. You just made me smile, a HUGE smile.


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> Well, I dont know about you, but during the holidays I wont be away from my family!!!!! Cuz I will be with my DISNEY FAMILY!!!!!!  Seriously, I cant wait to meet all of you!!! And welcome back Steph!! lol



AWWWW! I will be upset if I don't get in, a lot, because I won't get to meet you guys!


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> AWWWW! I will be upset if I don't get in, a lot, because I won't get to meet you guys!



Dont think like that!
but i have decided if i do not make it. I am coming down there to meet all of you!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Seriously though I think we'll all get in. This group on DIS REALLY wants to get in.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Seriously though I think we'll all get in. This group on DIS REALLY wants to get in.



I agree! We all want to get in soooo badly that its not even funny!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I agree! We all want to get in soooo badly that its not even funny!!!!



In my experiences those who really want something and let everyone know it. Get a chance to have what they want. We all let Disney know. I'm sure you all let your interviewers know just like I will on Friday. Hopefully that will be enough to make us all stand out. A little magic wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## CamilleMarae

Hey! im camille and im new to this whole discussion board thing... haha i saw that there was a forum for this so i decided to join!

I Sent in my application last Thursday and got an email no less then 24 hours later!  i took the web based interview then and then i had my phone one on monday! im so excited! i have been dreaming about disney for ever!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Well, I dont know about you, but during the holidays I wont be away from my family!!!!! Cuz I will be with my DISNEY FAMILY!!!!!!  Seriously, I cant wait to meet all of you!!! And welcome back Steph!! lol



Thank You! lol Well Cheer ended so I'll be here ALL THE TIME NOW!!! 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Seriously though I think we'll all get in. This group on DIS REALLY wants to get in.



I know! I've been on these DIS boards for a couple of years and I've always read the CareerStart Program thread and no other group wanted this SOO badly than our group! lol 



Nichele said:


> I agree! We all want to get in soooo badly that its not even funny!!!!



ITA!!! SOO BADLY!



CamilleMarae said:


> Hey! im camille and im new to this whole discussion board thing... haha i saw that there was a forum for this so i decided to join!
> 
> I Sent in my application last Thursday and got an email no less then 24 hours later!  i took the web based interview then and then i had my phone one on monday! im so excited! i have been dreaming about disney for ever!




Hey welcome!! Congrats on your interview! What roles would you like? Tell us about yourself  and I'm Steph btw! Nice to meet you!


----------



## CamilleMarae

CrazySteph said:


> Thank You! lol Well Cheer ended so I'll be here ALL THE TIME NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I've been on these DIS boards for a couple of years and I've always read the CareerStart Program thread and no other group wanted this SOO badly than our group! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!!! SOO BADLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey welcome!! Congrats on your interview! What roles would you like? Tell us about yourself  and I'm Steph btw! Nice to meet you!


Thanks! well im from Minnesota... how lovely. haha and im a professional dancer out here. i really wish that they would offer dance positions and career start roles but they dont  i pretty much chose all the roles excpet lifegurad...  Nice to meet you too steph


----------



## CrazySteph

CamilleMarae said:


> Thanks! well im from Minnesota... how lovely. haha and im a professional dancer out here. i really wish that they would offer dance positions and career start roles but they dont  i pretty much chose all the roles excpet lifegurad...  Nice to meet you too steph



Oh nice! Yeah I would totally do entertainment if they offered that to CS. but I'm planning on trying-out if I extend. (if I get in! lol) Did you have any top 3 choices?


----------



## CamilleMarae

CrazySteph said:


> Oh nice! Yeah I would totally do entertainment if they offered that to CS. but I'm planning on trying-out if I extend. (if I get in! lol) Did you have any top 3 choices?


i know right? its to bad they dont offer that. but im pretty much up for anything!

my top three were merchandise. attractions and full service food and beverage...

i hope i get this! it would be quite the oppertunity


----------



## CamilleMarae

.... im just so EXCITED! hahaha


----------



## Nichele

CamilleMarae said:


> Hey! im camille and im new to this whole discussion board thing... haha i saw that there was a forum for this so i decided to join!
> 
> I Sent in my application last Thursday and got an email no less then 24 hours later!  i took the web based interview then and then i had my phone one on monday! im so excited! i have been dreaming about disney for ever!



Hi! Welcome! My name is Nichele! We're so excited to have you on our team! lol Fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> Hi! Welcome! My name is Nichele! We're so excited to have you on our team! lol Fingers crossed for all of us!!


YES FOR SURE! haha

i want to be in disney so bad! i find out in 2 weeks. im dying to know if i get it. hahaha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh nice! Yeah I would totally do entertainment if they offered that to CS. but I'm planning on trying-out if I extend. (if I get in! lol) Did you have any top 3 choices?



I didn't know CS could extend! More good news from Steph.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> YES FOR SURE! haha
> 
> i want to be in disney so bad! i find out in 2 weeks. im dying to know if i get it. hahaha



Well good luck to you!


Also sorry for double post guys


----------



## Taylor29

CamilleMarae said:


> YES FOR SURE! haha
> 
> i want to be in disney so bad! i find out in 2 weeks. im dying to know if i get it. hahaha



Hiii! It's so awesome that new people are joining our little internet family! I'm Taylor, it's nice to meet you!


----------



## NiCO0303

So this waiting game is definately killing me right about now, i can't stop looking at vlogs on youtube and searching for pictures of every aspect of disney as for right now disney movie marathon (starting with Goofy Movie), sucks sucks sucks, buuuutttt i'm still super excited!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Taylor29 said:


> Hiii! It's so awesome that new people are joining our little internet family! I'm Taylor, it's nice to meet you!


yay!!! im so excited to get to know everyone!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> I agree! We all want to get in soooo badly that its not even funny!!!!



AGREE!! oh how I wish we would find out now



CrazySteph said:


> Oh nice! Yeah I would totally do entertainment if they offered that to CS. but I'm planning on trying-out if I extend. (if I get in! lol) Did you have any top 3 choices?



I would as well if I got to extend, I would love to be a character. 



NiCO0303 said:


> So this waiting game is definately killing me right about now, i can't stop looking at vlogs on youtube and searching for pictures of every aspect of disney as for right now disney movie marathon (starting with Goofy Movie), sucks sucks sucks, buuuutttt i'm still super excited!



same here. Ive been watching every disney movie i own, even the vacation planning one. haha. I need to stop before I go insane.

and hello CamilleMarae. Im Haley, I hope I get the chance to meet you soon!


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> AGREE!! oh how I wish we would find out now
> 
> 
> 
> I would as well if I got to extend, I would love to be a character.
> 
> 
> 
> same here. Ive been watching every disney movie i own, even the vacation planning one. haha. I need to stop before I go insane.
> 
> and hello CamilleMarae. Im Haley, I hope I get the chance to meet you soon!


oh me too! i hope we all get to go!

when exactaly is everyone kinda finding out if they get to go?


----------



## NiCO0303

CamilleMarae said:


> oh me too! i hope we all get to go!
> 
> when exactaly is everyone kinda finding out if they get to go?



i don't thinkk i'll here until like the beginning of April the uncertainty is maddening  oh yea btw nice to meet you CamilleMarae i'm NiCO!!!!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

NiCO0303 said:


> i don't thinkk i'll here until like the beginning of April the uncertainty is maddening


hahah i know right?

they told me 3 weeks.... so i have 2 more to wait. oh jeeze.
i dont know if i handle it. hahah


----------



## Nichele

CamilleMarae said:


> hahah i know right?
> 
> they told me 3 weeks.... so i have 2 more to wait. oh jeeze.
> i dont know if i handle it. hahah



lol yes, the waiting is maddening! I took mine...um, feb 23, so I sould be haring from them soon!!!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I didn't know CS could extend! More good news from Steph.



if(WHEN) I get in...I am so going to extend!!!! That is all part of my "Master Plan!" lol


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> if(WHEN) I get in...I am so going to extend!!!! That is all part of my "Master Plan!" lol



Haha me too!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> lol yes, the waiting is maddening! I took mine...um, feb 23, so I sould be haring from them soon!!!!


ummm YEAH! you should hear from them any day now... lucky.. haha


----------



## Nichele

CamilleMarae said:


> ummm YEAH! you should hear from them any day now... lucky.. haha



yup. My interviwer told me three to four weeks...and it's almost been two....so, hopefully I will hear something real soon!!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> yup. My interviwer told me three to four weeks...and it's almost been two....so, hopefully I will hear something real soon!!!


eeekk!! so exciting


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol yes, the waiting is maddening! I took mine...um, feb 23, so I sould be haring from them soon!!!!



I took my interview the day after you so I'm coming up soon too! lol  

Which is good because I just want to find out if i'm in or out!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> I took my interview the day after you so I'm coming up soon too! lol
> 
> Which is good because I just want to find out if i'm in or out!



I hope we find out soon!! I'm going insane from the waiting!...I wonder how much longer we have to wait......


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> I hope we find out soon!! I'm going insane from the waiting!...I wonder how much longer we have to wait......



lol I hope we do too! I just want to know so I could either start planning.. or finding alternative things for next year


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Haha me too!!



I hope we get too



CrazySteph said:


> lol I hope we do too! I just want to know so I could either start planning.. or finding alternative things for next year



exactly what I am thinking.

i just wish they would tell us right away. waiting and I do not get along


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> I hope we find out soon!! I'm going insane from the waiting!...I wonder how much longer we have to wait......



haha, you guys are funny! I have to wait at LEAST another two weeks. 
New blog post, you could read that. Haha like there is anything relevant on _any_ of my posts.


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> haha, you guys are funny! I have to wait at LEAST another two weeks.
> New blog post, you could read that. Haha like there is anything relevant on _any_ of my posts.



I know. i still have that long too.  psht. i love your blog ha


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> I know. i still have that long too.  psht. i love your blog ha



LOL, thanks  Yours rocks my socks!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Well all of you guys are WAY luckier than I am because I got to interview plus the wait time...


----------



## CamilleMarae

honestly.. i think we all should get in! hahaha 

im just having a good feeling about this for all of us. 

even though ive only been on this forum for a day i already want to meet all of you guys!

oh my goodness so excited!...

i even had a dream the other night that i was sitting in on a disney CS oreintation! ahaha


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> LOL, thanks  Yours rocks my socks!



aw. thanks



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well all of you guys are WAY luckier than I am because I got to interview plus the wait time...



it will go by faster than you think..i still cannot believe its already almost been a week


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> aw. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> it will go by faster than you think..i still cannot believe its already almost been a week



I hope so I know after Friday I'm going to be checking my mail every day praying it's there...


----------



## jujuberry

Ooooh! I just have a great idea! When we go we should all have movie parties and watch our favourite Disney films and eat food in our apartments. =] It would be awesomeeeeeee! 
I loooOooOoOve cooking by the way. <3
(And all of you!)


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I hope so I know after Friday I'm going to be checking my mail every day praying it's there...



haha. its nonstop with me. i check everytime i get on my computer


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> Ooooh! I just have a great idea! When we go we should all have movie parties and watch our favourite Disney films and eat food in our apartments. =] It would be awesomeeeeeee!
> I loooOooOoOve cooking by the way. <3
> (And all of you!)



I hope you're talking about inviting the guys also because I love to eat.



haleyg said:


> haha. its nonstop with me. i check everytime i get on my computer



How many days has it been for you?


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> Ooooh! I just have a great idea! When we go we should all have movie parties and watch our favourite Disney films and eat food in our apartments. =] It would be awesomeeeeeee!
> I loooOooOoOve cooking by the way. <3
> (And all of you!)



lol Alright! I totally want you for a roommate! I love to cook too!



haleyg said:


> haha. its nonstop with me. i check everytime i get on my computer



me too! I am going crazy! I even resorted to watching one of those vacation planning DVDs! lol


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I hope you're talking about inviting the guys also because I love to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> How many days has it been for you?



I took my phone on wednesday! so about 5

and of course the guys are invited



Nichele said:


> lol Alright! I totally want you for a roommate! I love to cook too!
> 
> 
> 
> me too! I am going crazy! I even resorted to watching one of those vacation planning DVDs! lol



ha nichele you read my mind. I want you for a roommate as well. haha.

and So have I...mines old, but i watch it still


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I hope you're talking about inviting the guys also because I love to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> How many days has it been for you?



Yay! We are going to have a HUGE party!!!! lol oh, and would it be weird if U asked you for a name? I have been curious, but have never asked...Sorry if Im being to nosy.....lol



haleyg said:


> I took my phone on wednesday! so about 5
> 
> and of course the guys are invited
> 
> 
> 
> ha nichele you read my mind. I want you for a roommate as well. haha.
> 
> and So have I...mines old, but i watch it still



lol mine is from 2006....but I enjoyed it none the less....


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Yay! We are going to have a HUGE party!!!! lol oh, and would it be weird if U asked you for a name? I have been curious, but have never asked...Sorry if Im being to nosy.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol mine is from 2006....but I enjoyed it none the less....



I have wondered that too!!! so if you dont mind, what is your name

haha. mines from before expedition everest was opened


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Not at all my names Devin. I figured out most of yalls names also. If you want to see what I look like I'm in the Facebook group "Devin Coleman".


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> I have wondered that too!!! so if you dont mind, what is your name
> 
> haha. mines from before expedition everest was opened



Yes! Big party! woo!!! And yes, I was wondering about the name too! Haha. 
But peoples, if/when we start getting our packets we should plan with everyone about roommate stuff before we decide what day we're going to get there. Because don't you have to get there on the same day if you plan on rooming with people? Me thinks we should all be roomies.


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> Ooooh! I just have a great idea! When we go we should all have movie parties and watch our favourite Disney films and eat food in our apartments. =] It would be awesomeeeeeee!
> I loooOooOoOve cooking by the way. <3
> (And all of you!)





Nichele said:


> lol Alright! I totally want you for a roommate! I love to cook too!



Uhm.. could you both be my roomates? lol I NEED someone who cooks lol  I clean like crazy!! 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Not at all my names Devin. I figured out most of yalls names also. If you want to see what I look like I'm in the Facebook group "Devin Coleman".



Oh!! I'm the Steph that saw into the future! lol 



Taylor29 said:


> Yes! Big party! woo!!! And yes, I was wondering about the name too! Haha.
> But peoples, if/when we start getting our packets we should plan with everyone about roommate stuff before we decide what day we're going to get there. Because don't you have to get there on the same day if you plan on rooming with people? Me thinks we should all be roomies.



Thats what I'm thinking! but I have a question for everyone,

How many roommates does everyone want to have?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh!! I'm the Steph that saw into the future! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm thinking! but I have a question for everyone,
> 
> How many roommates does everyone want to have?



I'm gonna need your wisdom Thursday night also then!

I would ideally like to have 3 room mates...but I would take 7. I get a long with everyone but I know having 8 people living together there will be some drama.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Uhm.. could you both be my roomates? lol I NEED someone who cooks lol  I clean like crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!! I'm the Steph that saw into the future! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm thinking! but I have a question for everyone,
> 
> How many roommates does everyone want to have?



I dont care, I just want to be roommates with all of you guys!


----------



## Nichele

Isnt there only one check in day for CS?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Isnt there only one check in day for CS?



I believe August 9th is the day CS's go. Check in is from 9am to 1pm according to their website. So I'll have to come down the day before and stay in Orlando.


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I believe August 9th is the day CS's go. Check in is from 9am to 1pm according to their website. So I'll have to come down the day before and stay in Orlando.


hmmm thats good to know when that is...
im driving all the way from MN.... 24 hour drive... how fantastic. hahaha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> hmmm thats good to know when that is...
> im driving all the way from MN.... 24 hour drive... how fantastic. hahaha



haha well luckily I only have 7 hours but my dad can get me a room so I'll be coming all the way down the day before so I won't have to leave at like 5 in the morning to get there on time.


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha well luckily I only have 7 hours but my dad can get me a room so I'll be coming all the way down the day before so I won't have to leave at like 5 in the morning to get there on time.


hahaha good! i cant travel all that in one day though! bahahah i think it might take at least 2. 
maybe i should just leave a week early and go on a mini vacation/road trip to all my favorite places as im going down. hahah


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> hahaha good! i cant travel all that in one day though! bahahah i think it might take at least 2.
> maybe i should just leave a week early and go on a mini vacation/road trip to all my favorite places as im going down. hahah



Yeah you could do that or you could get to Disney like 3 days early and go to the parks!


----------



## Nichele

...oh man, you guys have to come a long way...I only live 2 hours from WDW....


----------



## NiCO0303

C'mon email I NEED YOU! lol i cant stop thinking about it at all i wish time would go faster.


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> ...oh man, you guys have to come a long way...I only live 2 hours from WDW....



ditto, i only live like 2.5 hours away but i can make it there in about 2 hours!!! When i get in though i know speeding down to Orlando will NOT be an issue lmbo!!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> C'mon email I NEED YOU! lol i cant stop thinking about it at all i wish time would go faster.



...wait...you get an email?...I thought that you get something in the mail...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> ...wait...you get an email?...I thought that you get something in the mail...



It's both I'm sure. I know you do get a purple envelope.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> It's both I'm sure. I know you do get a purple envelope.



o0o0o I hope so! I want it soo bad! lol I just went and checked my email..I havent done that in a few days...but sadly...nothing...


----------



## Taylor29

CamilleMarae said:


> hmmm thats good to know when that is...
> im driving all the way from MN.... 24 hour drive... how fantastic. hahaha




I'm not driving... I'm going to fly. I could never deal with a 24 hour car ride. I love planes weeee 
And about the roommate thing... can we decide when we get there? I don't know how they do that, I just think it would be a lot easier.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> I'm not driving... I'm going to fly. I could never deal with a 24 hour car ride. I love planes weeee
> And about the roommate thing... can we decide when we get there? I don't know how they do that, I just think it would be a lot easier.



I think the only way to be guaranteed the room mate you want is to wait until you all arrive.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I think the only way to be guaranteed the room mate you want is to wait until you all arrive.



I read that they pair you up with the people that are standing near you. So we probably will have to contact each other and meet up before we check in.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I read that they pair you up with the people that are standing near you. So we probably will have to contact each other and meet up before we check in.



I'll just have to see which complex they have you girls in so we can get all the DISers in the same building.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'll just have to see which complex they have you girls in so we can get all the DISers in the same building.



Well....I'm pretty sure that we're all Chatham people! lol

lol DISers? Awesome! Now we have a name for out group!!


----------



## myanimeworld149

i have to fly, i live all the way in connecticut. of course i lived a lot of other places, my daddy's in the coast guard. (yes i still use daddy) we've lived in 5 states and american samoa and i am currently in my third highschool. you HAVE to learn to be outgoing in this situation!


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> i have to fly, i live all the way in connecticut. of course i lived a lot of other places, my daddy's in the coast guard. (yes i still use daddy) we've lived in 5 states and american samoa and i am currently in my third highschool. you HAVE to learn to be outgoing in this situation!



wow...thats crazy. My dad was in the Coast Guard too!! We lived in Jersey, in Cape May, but then, after my dad got out, we moved to Florida to be closer to family...I've always wanted to go back to Jersey tho...just to visit....


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Little off topic but what kind of music does everyone like? Figure if we talk about something else time will go faster?


----------



## jujuberry

Oh it's 13/14 hours for me to get to Walt Disney. It's a whole lotta driving!


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Little off topic but what kind of music does everyone like? Figure if we talk about something else time will go faster?



Ummm... Classical! =]

My second favourite is classical rock.


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I hope you're talking about inviting the guys also because I love to eat.




Of course! =] Everyone can come!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Little off topic but what kind of music does everyone like? Figure if we talk about something else time will go faster?



I like rock. My favorite band is bayside, and I like silverstein, A day to remember, breathe carolina, innerpartysystem, dashboard confessional, and jeffree star...what about you?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> Ummm... Classical! =]
> 
> My second favourite is classical rock.



YAY Classic Rock I love classic rock



Nichele said:


> I like rock. My favorite band is bayside, and I like silverstein, A day to remember, breathe carolina, innerpartysystem, dashboard confessional, and jeffree star...what about you?



I like rock I used to listen to Silverstein when they first came out not so much anymore...never heard of the rest of them. But I also like rap to be honest I can tolerate anything except "country" because today's country isn't country...


----------



## CrazySteph

myanimeworld149 said:


> i have to fly, i live all the way in connecticut. of course i lived a lot of other places, my daddy's in the coast guard. (yes i still use daddy) we've lived in 5 states and american samoa and i am currently in my third highschool. you HAVE to learn to be outgoing in this situation!





Nichele said:


> wow...thats crazy. My dad was in the Coast Guard too!! We lived in Jersey, in Cape May, but then, after my dad got out, we moved to Florida to be closer to family...I've always wanted to go back to Jersey tho...just to visit....



 My dad was in the Coast Guard too! He retired though lol. THEY lived in California (had my sister) then moved to North Carolina (Had me!!!) and we moved to Texas.. and then we moved to Indiana to be closer to our family!! lol Swear to God! That's crazzzy weird!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

ummm i basically like all music! im open to anything!

i am so excited to meet everyone  Yay!!!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> YAY Classic Rock I love classic rock
> 
> 
> 
> I like rock I used to listen to Silverstein when they first came out not so much anymore...never heard of the rest of them. But I also like rap to be honest I can tolerate anything except "country" because today's country isn't country...



I agree! Im not a "country music" person. My mom is...my dad and I call it "Hillibilly rock" lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

CrazySteph said:


> My dad was in the Coast Guard too! He retired though lol. THEY lived in California (had my sister) then moved to North Carolina (Had me!!!) and we moved to Texas.. and then we moved to Indiana to be closer to our family!! lol Swear to God! That's crazzzy weird!!





> wow...thats crazy. My dad was in the Coast Guard too!! We lived in Jersey, in Cape May, but then, after my dad got out, we moved to Florida to be closer to family...I've always wanted to go back to Jersey tho...just to visit....



coast guard brats unite! 

btw, i like all kinds! but right now it's the "almost alice" CD. hey did anyone besides me see the new movie!?  it was FANTASTIC!


----------



## haleyg

so..long post. you guys talk to much when im not on. haha



Taylor29 said:


> Yes! Big party! woo!!! And yes, I was wondering about the name too! Haha.
> But peoples, if/when we start getting our packets we should plan with everyone about roommate stuff before we decide what day we're going to get there. Because don't you have to get there on the same day if you plan on rooming with people? Me thinks we should all be roomies.



Well for sure I want to room with all of you. So i think we should do that



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm gonna need your wisdom Thursday night also then!
> 
> I would ideally like to have 3 room mates...but I would take 7. I get a long with everyone but I know having 8 people living together there will be some drama.



i dont not care how many people. as long as I get along well with everyone 



CamilleMarae said:


> hmmm thats good to know when that is...
> im driving all the way from MN.... 24 hour drive... how fantastic. hahaha



mine would be a 15 hour ride



Taylor29 said:


> I'm not driving... I'm going to fly. I could never deal with a 24 hour car ride. I love planes weeee
> And about the roommate thing... can we decide when we get there? I don't know how they do that, I just think it would be a lot easier.



im not sure what im doing yet (if) i get in, i would want to drive, that way I could bring everything i needed and wanted too. but flying would be faster



Nichele said:


> Well....I'm pretty sure that we're all Chatham people! lol
> 
> lol DISers? Awesome! Now we have a name for out group!!



Chatham definately!!
haha awesome group name



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Little off topic but what kind of music does everyone like? Figure if we talk about something else time will go faster?



so i sound really lame compared to you guys in music. My favorite band is McFly..but I love old 90s bands..haha. so..I might be a little annoying to all of you "cool" music people. But I listen to anything really, with a good beat, and something I can sing along too



Nichele said:


> I agree! Im not a "country music" person. My mom is...my dad and I call it "Hillibilly rock" lol



haha. im not really a country fan either



myanimeworld149 said:


> coast guard brats unite!
> 
> btw, i like all kinds! but right now it's the "almost alice" CD. hey did anyone besides me see the new movie!?  it was FANTASTIC!



my dad was in the air force..before i was born! So i have only ever lived in PA

and YES alice was brilliant


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Little off topic but what kind of music does everyone like? Figure if we talk about something else time will go faster?



I like a little bit of everything, I really like Classical, Rock, classic rock, SHOW TUNES ... I tend to really like emo-y screamo music. Haha, it evens out my peppy-ness. My current favorite song would have to be 'Break' or 'The good life' by Three Days Grace  I know, I'm a cool person. 

And, My dad was not in the coast guard, or any sort of army related thing... and I've lived in the same town my whole life. It's ok though, I'll hang out in by myself in a corner...


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> I like a little bit of everything, Classical, Rock, classic rock... I tend to really like emo-y screamo music. Haha, it evens out my peppy-ness.
> 
> And, My dad was not in the coast guard, or any sort of army related thing... and I've lived in the same town my whole life. It's ok though, I'll hang out in by myself in a corner...



if it cool, i will still hang out with you!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> I like a little bit of everything, I really like Classical, Rock, classic rock, SHOW TUNES ... I tend to really like emo-y screamo music. Haha, it evens out my peppy-ness. My current favorite song would have to be 'Break' or 'The good life' by Three Days Grace  I know, I'm a cool person.
> 
> And, My dad was not in the coast guard, or any sort of army related thing... and I've lived in the same town my whole life. It's ok though, I'll hang out in by myself in a corner...



Three Days Grace is an amazing band!

I like bands from the early 2000's like 3 Days Grace Linkin Park Chevelle 12 Stones Foo Fighters (even though they are older.)

Haley I like early 90's rock Nirvana is my favorite band of the time.


Edit:Taylor I've also lived in a smaller town my whole life. I have Myrtle Beach right down the road but compared to Florida it SUCKS lol.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Three Days Grace is an amazing band!
> 
> I like bands from the early 2000's like 3 Days Grace Linkin Park Chevelle 12 Stones Foo Fighters (even though they are older.)
> 
> Haley I like early 90's rock Nirvana is my favorite band of the time.
> 
> 
> Edit:Taylor I've also lived in a smaller town my whole life. I have Myrtle Beach right down the road but compared to Florida it SUCKS lol.



yay. im glad im not the only one who likes 90s.

but small town huh. I live in one as well, with nothing close expect a dam. that is the only beach i have


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> yay. im glad im not the only one who likes 90s.
> 
> but small town huh. I live in one as well, with nothing close expect a dam. that is the only beach i have



To be honest Myrtle Beach is all hype now. It used to be great but they tore down the pavilion and all the places the younger crowds used to hang at so now its an old people beach...not fun I got 3 tickets there in my car last year all for noise violations...back in the day that was unheard of...


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Three Days Grace is an amazing band!
> 
> I like bands from the early 2000's like 3 Days Grace Linkin Park Chevelle 12 Stones Foo Fighters (even though they are older.)
> 
> Haley I like early 90's rock Nirvana is my favorite band of the time.
> 
> 
> Edit:Taylor I've also lived in a smaller town my whole life. I have Myrtle Beach right down the road but compared to Florida it SUCKS lol.



Haha, I have beaches all around me, but Maine beaches are... rocky. Ow. But yes, Music = awesome.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> To be honest Myrtle Beach is all hype now. It used to be great but they tore down the pavilion and all the places the younger crowds used to hang at so now its an old people beach...not fun I got 3 tickets there in my car last year all for noise violations...back in the day that was unheard of...



wow.. really thats insane.

well. we have 2 dams, with "beaches" haha. they suck. thats putting it as nicely as I can. Most teens go to the rocks, which are crazy high, and jump and swim off of there due to the beaches being mainly families.


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> wow.. really thats insane.
> 
> well. we have 2 dams, with "beaches" haha. they suck. thats putting it as nicely as I can. Most teens go to the rocks, which are crazy high, and jump and swim off of there due to the beaches being mainly families.



haha we have like 4728634921 really nice lakes here, so pretty much everyone has a camp. And that's what we do for fun when it isn't winter. When it is... well... we shovel.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> wow.. really thats insane.
> 
> well. we have 2 dams, with "beaches" haha. they suck. thats putting it as nicely as I can. Most teens go to the rocks, which are crazy high, and jump and swim off of there due to the beaches being mainly families.



That actually doesn't sound too bad. Myrtle is so flat you cant jump off anything except the piers and the fishermen/police don't like it


----------



## CrazySteph

Hello Everyone!! I have a question! 

What's Everyone's favorite Disney Movie???


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hello Everyone!! I have a question!
> 
> What's Everyone's favorite Disney Movie???



Hard to pick just one but I have to say in Walt's era it was Snow White (I know weird bc I'm a guy ) and after Walt Lion King the first one.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hello Everyone!! I have a question!
> 
> What's Everyone's favorite Disney Movie???



I'm torn between Beauty and the Beast and Toy Story


----------



## NiCO0303

CrazySteph said:


> Hello Everyone!! I have a question!
> 
> What's Everyone's favorite Disney Movie???



Exteremely Goofy Movie!!!! And Aladdin!!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

How about everyone's very disney character????  Mine is definately BUZZ LIGHTYEAR!!!! To Infinity and B E Y O N D!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> How about everyone's very disney character????  Mine is definately BUZZ LIGHTYEAR!!!! To Infinity and B E Y O N D!!!!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> How about everyone's very disney character????  Mine is definately BUZZ LIGHTYEAR!!!! To Infinity and B E Y O N D!!!!



I'm partial to Goofy...I love the sports cartoons he does


----------



## CamilleMarae

i basically love all the disney movies  

so... good story... 
i was at target and i was walking down the book isle and there was a disney guide laying on the floor in front of me... such a sign... i think yes. hahaha


----------



## Nichele

CamilleMarae said:


> i basically love all the disney movies
> 
> so... good story...
> i was at target and i was walking down the book isle and there was a disney guide laying on the floor in front of me... such a sign... i think yes. hahaha



lol thats is great! I read my horoscope for March and it said..."You will begin a new adventure soon..." Soo..hopefully its a sign!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> lol thats is great! I read my horoscope for March and it said..."You will begin a new adventure soon..." Soo..hopefully its a sign!


i know right? and then i was basically forced to buy it.. i mean why not? hahaha
it is so fantastic! i am so excited. i need to check my horoscope... its been a while. and normally they come true


----------



## Taylor29

CrazySteph said:


> Hello Everyone!! I have a question!
> 
> What's Everyone's favorite Disney Movie???



I'm going to have to say, the first Pirates of the Caribbean. I LOVE IT. But a close second is Mary Poppins, and then Pocahontas.  



NiCO0303 said:


> How about everyone's very disney character????  Mine is definately BUZZ LIGHTYEAR!!!! To Infinity and B E Y O N D!!!!



George, from George of the Jungle. Watch out for that Tree! hahaha


----------



## myanimeworld149

anyone here watch anime?(i know it's really off topic but look at my username!)

just wondering, if so if we get into the program we can try and bunk together! (so i'll have someone to talk to when i first get there! lol)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

So guys I went to the facebook group CP's and saw it had over 700 people. Our CS has only 32...so I wonder how many people actually did aply for CS I know it's more than 32 did but still it's odd that there is such a low number...it makes me feel better about my chances anyways lol


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So guys I went to the facebook group CP's and saw it had over 700 people. Our CS has only 32...so I wonder how many people actually did aply for CS I know it's more than 32 did but still it's odd that there is such a low number...it makes me feel better about my chances anyways lol



I Know! I've been trying to figure out what my chances are of getting into this forever. I want to know if I'm getting way to into this or not... TOO LATE!


----------



## jujuberry

Favourite Disney Movie: The Lion King

Favourite Disney Character: Mmm... I'm going to say Woody. =3


----------



## jujuberry

I checked my horoscope and...

If you aren't employed at this time, have faith. You will find a new job very soon. Be positive.

=]

I'm excited!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So guys I went to the facebook group CP's and saw it had over 700 people. Our CS has only 32...so I wonder how many people actually did aply for CS I know it's more than 32 did but still it's odd that there is such a low number...it makes me feel better about my chances anyways lol



yay! There is hope for us!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

ugh I'm so ready for my interview!!!


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> ugh I'm so ready for my interview!!!



Don't worry, It'll come in no time. You're going to do great!


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> yay! There is hope for us!




Not only that but it MUST mean something if we got an interview in the first place. =]


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> haha we have like 4728634921 really nice lakes here, so pretty much everyone has a camp. And that's what we do for fun when it isn't winter. When it is... well... we shovel.



there a lot of camps up here as well



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That actually doesn't sound too bad. Myrtle is so flat you cant jump off anything except the piers and the fishermen/police don't like it



well thats no fun. the police up here are not to friendly about it, but no one really listens



hmmm. favorite disney movie.. thats hard.i pretty much love them all equally. but i guess if i had to choose...it would be a tie between hercules and the lost empire of atlantis.

and character.. easy. Prince Eric haha

and for signs...everyone I know say im destin for Disney. that it is my calling. so well see what happens


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> Don't worry, It'll come in no time. You're going to do great!



 Yay to having friends! I haven't told any of mine because they aren't into Disney at all.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yay to having friends! I haven't told any of mine because they aren't into Disney at all.



trust me i know how you feel. mine are not really into it either, they put up with it because of me.. so ive stopped talking about this whole program to them..they get annoyed


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> ugh I'm so ready for my interview!!!



You will do great!! Just remember to Smile!! 



jujuberry said:


> Not only that but it MUST mean something if we got an interview in the first place. =]



Yeah, I heard that a lot of people didnt pass the web interview...so..good news for us! lol



haleyg said:


> trust me i know how you feel. mine are not really into it either, they put up with it because of me.. so ive stopped talking about this whole program to them..they get annoyed



It's the same way with me, my friends are not Disney Fanatics like me, and think that going to work there would be awful...


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> ugh I'm so ready for my interview!!!




I know you'll do wonderful. =]


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> You will do great!! Just remember to Smile!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I heard that a lot of people didnt pass the web interview...so..good news for us! lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same way with me, my friends are not Disney Fanatics like me, and think that going to work there would be awful...



yah. i know what your talking about.. sometimes if i tell people they are like you want to be a carnival freak.. you want to be a carnie..im like NO Disney is one of the best companies in the world, highly respected..etc.. so im done explaining anything to my non-disney loving co workers/friends


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> yah. i know what your talking about.. sometimes if i tell people they are like you want to be a carnival freak.. you want to be a carnie..im like NO Disney is one of the best companies in the world, highly respected..etc.. so im done explaining anything to my non-disney loving co workers/friends



yeah, I dont think that people realize what a big company Disney is. They just think that its just the theme parks....its so much more than that! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> I know you'll do wonderful. =]



Thanks I hope I do!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yeah, I dont think that people realize what a big company Disney is. They just think that its just the theme parks....its so much more than that! lol



yeah. people dont understand i guess. haha story time.

so i worked jewlery one day at work and i was all alone. but a air force lady came up and looked at bracelets, so i got them out to show her. she was really friendly asking about work and how my day was. and how she WASNT a recruiter..boy did i make the mistake to talk to her.. She asked what i have planned for after school, I told her about the program, and how i wanted to work for disney after..Her exact words are what i posted previously.. "you want to be a carnie." now are you kidding me. shes in the air force.. but she just kept going on and on about how it was stupid and i was going to work for a carnvial..then she told me if i ever want a bigger and better plan for my life to call her.

i just dont understand how people think that about Disney, and people who want to work there..

okay end of rant!!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> yeah. people dont understand i guess. haha story time.
> 
> so i worked jewlery one day at work and i was all alone. but a air force lady came up and looked at bracelets, so i got them out to show her. she was really friendly asking about work and how my day was. and how she WASNT a recruiter..boy did i make the mistake to talk to her.. She asked what i have planned for after school, I told her about the program, and how i wanted to work for disney after..Her exact words are what i posted previously.. "you want to be a carnie." now are you kidding me. shes in the air force.. but she just kept going on and on about how it was stupid and i was going to work for a carnvial..then she told me if i ever want a bigger and better plan for my life to call her.
> 
> i just dont understand how people think that about Disney, and people who want to work there..
> 
> okay end of rant!!



oh my goodness! And she said that she _wasn't_ a recruiter? Pft....crazy. This is not stupid. It's a program for people who arent sure what their next step is. I plan on going to college, but, I really dont think that I am ready for it. I think that the CS will help me prepare for it. 

I dont really like telling people what Im going to do after I graduate...for that reason...but you know what? I should be proud that I am trying to get out of Lake Placid at all! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> oh my goodness! And she said that she _wasn't_ a recruiter? Pft....crazy. This is not stupid. It's a program for people who arent sure what their next step is. I plan on going to college, but, I really dont think that I am ready for it. I think that the CS will help me prepare for it.
> 
> I dont really like telling people what Im going to do after I graduate...for that reason...but you know what? I should be proud that I am trying to get out of Lake Placid at all! lol



i just think people really never fully understand until they actually take the time to look at it closely.

same here. getting out of warren is a big accomplishment


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> yeah, I dont think that people realize what a big company Disney is. They just think that its just the theme parks....its so much more than that! lol




Ugh, Girl don't get me started. I'll go on rants for days about that stuff lol 


But wow, everyone I talked to about the CareerStart Program are like "Really!!?! That is so cool!!!? I'm so jealous!!!!" 

Except, I've said this before, my school is weirdly, unusually, nice lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> yeah. people dont understand i guess. haha story time.
> 
> so i worked jewlery one day at work and i was all alone. but a air force lady came up and looked at bracelets, so i got them out to show her. she was really friendly asking about work and how my day was. and how she WASNT a recruiter..boy did i make the mistake to talk to her.. She asked what i have planned for after school, I told her about the program, and how i wanted to work for disney after..Her exact words are what i posted previously.. "you want to be a carnie." now are you kidding me. shes in the air force.. but she just kept going on and on about how it was stupid and i was going to work for a carnvial..then she told me if i ever want a bigger and better plan for my life to call her.
> 
> i just dont understand how people think that about Disney, and people who want to work there..
> 
> okay end of rant!!



I would've said "You can't be that stupid..." then proceeded to ignore her.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Ugh, Girl don't get me started. I'll go on rants for days about that stuff lol
> 
> 
> But wow, everyone I talked to about the CareerStart Program are like "Really!!?! That is so cool!!!? I'm so jealous!!!!"
> 
> Except, I've said this before, my school is weirdly, unusually, nice lol



lol. Thats pretty cool. My school could care less about Disney....and we really dont like Celebration...lol football rivalry...lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol. Thats pretty cool. My school could care less about Disney....and we really dont like Celebration...lol football rivalry...lol



OOHHH!! Maybe THATS why. Here in Indiana, Disney is this GLORIOUS world that is soo far away! lol but maybe since you live in Florida and anyone can go to Disney whenever they want, that people take it lightly lol


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> OOHHH!! Maybe THATS why. Here in Indiana, Disney is this GLORIOUS world that is soo far away! lol but maybe since you live in Florida and anyone can go to Disney whenever they want, that people take it lightly lol



Yeah, last year, my friend went to Disney on their Birthday for free, and she left that morning and came home that night. It's not like a week long vacation for us...a weekend at the most.


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Yeah, last year, my friend went to Disney on their Birthday for free, and she left that morning and came home that night. It's not like a week long vacation for us...a weekend at the most.



Wow! Jealous! lol Except you wont get to see everything! lol I'd looove to just be in the parks, walking, everyday


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Wow! Jealous! lol Except you wont get to see everything! lol I'd looove to just be in the parks, walking, everyday



yes!! That is one of the perks of the CS! And of course, meeting all of you guys!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> yes!! That is one of the perks of the CS! And of course, meeting all of you guys!



lol Heehee I knows!  Thats why I hope to god I get in! I've wanted this since my sophomore year! lol That was when I decided to do this program. 



SO!!!! CAN WE DO A SURVEY?!?! I LOVE KNOWING DISNEY INFO! Just some basic questions. I love reading everyone's choices. They're all so different!

Anyways, here it is. 




Favorite Disney Movie:
Favorite Disney Character:
Favorite Disney Park:
Favorite Disney Ride:
Favorite Disney Show?: 
Favorite Disney Shop:
Favorite Disney Resturant:
Favorite Thing to do in Disney:


----------



## CamilleMarae

CrazySteph said:


> lol Heehee I knows!  Thats why I hope to god I get in! I've wanted this since my sophomore year! lol That was when I decided to do this program.
> 
> 
> 
> SO!!!! CAN WE DO A SURVEY?!?! I LOVE KNOWING DISNEY INFO! Just some basic questions. I love reading everyone's choices. They're all so different!
> 
> Anyways, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Disney Movie:
> Favorite Disney Character:
> Favorite Disney Park:
> Favorite Disney Ride:
> Favorite Disney Show?:
> Favorite Disney Shop:
> Favorite Disney Resturant:
> Favorite Thing to do in Disney:


oooohhh i love this 


Favorite Disney Movie: Alice in Wonderland
Favorite Disney Character: Alice
Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom
Favorite Disney Ride: Splash Mountain
Favorite Disney Show?: Cirque Du Soliel La Nouba in downtown disney
Favorite Disney Shop: Goofy's candy company 
Favorite Disney Resturant: boardwalk bakery
Favorite Thing to do in Disney: downtown disney and visiting all the candy stores


----------



## Nichele

Favorite Disney Movie: I have two...Beauty and the Beast and Toy Story

Favorite Disney Character: GOOFY!

Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom....I hope I work there!

Favorite Disney Ride: Walt Disney's Carusel of Progress

Favorite Disney Show?: Illumminations: Refelctions of Earth

Favorite Disney Shop: the one in furure world...lol I dont remember the name...its really big...lol

Favorite Disney Resturant: No favorite, but I really wantto try the California Grill

Favorite Thing to do in Disney: Ride Rides!!!!!

Your Turn!


----------



## jujuberry

Favorite Disney Movie: Lion King <3
Favorite Disney Character: Woody
Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom (I love the classics.)
Favorite Disney Ride: Haunted Mansion
Favorite Disney Show: Fantasmic!  
Favorite Disney Shop: The Emporium
Favorite Disney Resturant: 50's Prime Time Cafe/Cinderella's Royal Table
Favorite Thing to do in Disney: Meeting all the characters



BTW!! I think Everyone should watch this!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmcrQlF2OpI

I want to do this for every person that visits Disney World.


----------



## CrazySteph

Favorite Disney Movie: *Too Many! But I love Aladdin, Mulan, Toy Story, lol a lot!*

Favorite Disney Character: *I love Woody and Buzz! And Jane is my all time favorite Disney Girl!*

Favorite Disney Park: *mm... Magic Kingdom!* 

Favorite Disney Ride: *I can't get enough of Dinosaur lol or Haunted Mansion.*

Favorite Disney Show?: *I flip a switch everytime I watch Indiana Jones. It's just too funny!*

Favorite Disney Shop: *I like the shop at The Board Walk lol* 

Favorite Disney Resturant: *Mexico! I love the atmosphere in there! I really feel like I'm in Mexico!*

Favorite Thing to do in Disney: *Walk around and go with the flow. *


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> Favorite Disney Movie: Lion King <3
> Favorite Disney Character: Woody
> Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom (I love the classics.)
> Favorite Disney Ride: Haunted Mansion
> Favorite Disney Show: Fantasmic!
> Favorite Disney Shop: The Emporium
> Favorite Disney Resturant: 50's Prime Time Cafe/Cinderella's Royal Table
> Favorite Thing to do in Disney: Meeting all the characters
> 
> 
> 
> BTW!! I think Everyone should watch this!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmcrQlF2OpI
> 
> I want to do this for every person that visits Disney World.



Wonderful Video....this is exactly why I want to work at Disney World!


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> Favorite Disney Movie: Lion King <3
> Favorite Disney Character: Woody
> Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom (I love the classics.)
> Favorite Disney Ride: Haunted Mansion
> Favorite Disney Show: Fantasmic!
> Favorite Disney Shop: The Emporium
> Favorite Disney Resturant: 50's Prime Time Cafe/Cinderella's Royal Table
> Favorite Thing to do in Disney: Meeting all the characters
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW!! I think Everyone should watch this!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmcrQlF2OpI*
> I want to do this for every person that visits Disney World.



Omg! I watch that video ALL THE TIME lol 



Nichele said:


> Favorite Disney Movie: I have two...Beauty and the Beast and Toy Story
> 
> Favorite Disney Character: GOOFY!
> 
> Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom....I hope I work there!
> 
> Favorite Disney Ride: Walt Disney's Carusel of Progress
> 
> Favorite Disney Show?: Illumminations: Refelctions of Earth
> 
> *Favorite Disney Shop: the one in furure world...lol I dont remember the name...its really big...lol*
> 
> Favorite Disney Resturant: No favorite, but I really wantto try the California Grill
> 
> Favorite Thing to do in Disney: Ride Rides!!!!!
> 
> Your Turn!



Mouse Gears? I LOVE Mouse Gears!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> Favorite Disney Movie: Lion King <3
> Favorite Disney Character: Woody
> Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom (I love the classics.)
> Favorite Disney Ride: Haunted Mansion
> Favorite Disney Show: Fantasmic!
> Favorite Disney Shop: The Emporium
> Favorite Disney Resturant: 50's Prime Time Cafe/Cinderella's Royal Table
> Favorite Thing to do in Disney: Meeting all the characters
> 
> 
> 
> BTW!! I think Everyone should watch this!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmcrQlF2OpI
> 
> I want to do this for every person that visits Disney World.


awwww i love that video!!!! : )


----------



## Nichele

I love that we all like to do different things when we are at WDW. If(WHEN) we get accepted, we will have many different experiences in the parks!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> I love that we all like to do different things when we are at WDW. If(WHEN) we get accepted, we will have many different experiences in the parks!


yes we will! and we can all go on crazy adventures! bahahahah!!!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Omg! I watch that video ALL THE TIME lol
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse Gears? I LOVE Mouse Gears!!



THANK YOU!!! That place has EVERYTHING!! Its one stop shopping! And I also love Club Cool....Beverly...yum lol


----------



## Taylor29

I'm going to attempt to fill this out... but I haven't been to Disney since I was six, and I don't remember much, so... yeah.

Favorite Disney Movie: Pirates of the Caribbean 
Favorite Disney Character: George, from George of the Jungle
Favorite Disney Park: Um... I don't know
Favorite Disney Ride: I only remember It's a small world hahahaha
Favorite Disney Show?: I saw the Lion King on broadway? I don't think that's what you meant though...
Favorite Disney Shop: I really don't know
Favorite Disney Resturant: Je ne sais pas
Favorite Thing to do in Disney: ... be there!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Ugh, Girl don't get me started. I'll go on rants for days about that stuff lol
> 
> 
> But wow, everyone I talked to about the CareerStart Program are like "Really!!?! That is so cool!!!? I'm so jealous!!!!"
> 
> Except, I've said this before, my school is weirdly, unusually, nice lol



my school is definately not like that. its like the movies. we have so many different groups, and pretty much you dont really talk to people who are not considered your group! its stupid






CrazySteph said:


> lol Heehee I knows!  Thats why I hope to god I get in! I've wanted this since my sophomore year! lol That was when I decided to do this program.
> 
> 
> 
> SO!!!! CAN WE DO A SURVEY?!?! I LOVE KNOWING DISNEY INFO! Just some basic questions. I love reading everyone's choices. They're all so different!
> 
> Anyways, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Disney Movie:
> Favorite Disney Character:
> Favorite Disney Park:
> Favorite Disney Ride:
> Favorite Disney Show?:
> Favorite Disney Shop:
> Favorite Disney Resturant:
> Favorite Thing to do in Disney:



i know. i have wanted this for some time as well.

Favorite Movie: well I love all of them, but if i had to chose its a tie between Hercules and the lost Empire of Atlantis
Favorite Disney Character: Prince Eric 
Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kindgom, but Hollywood studios is close
Favorite Disney Ride: Jungle Cruise and TOT
Favorite Disney Show: Beauty and the Beast
Favorite Disney Shop: the art of disney!!
Favorite Disney Resturant: i dont have one! But hopefully i will have one soon
Favorite thing to do at Disney: walk around and find all the little details. also strike up conversations with characters and guest


----------



## CamilleMarae

i just ordered the new vacation dvd off of disneyvacations.com! bahahahah. gotta love it


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> lol Heehee I knows!  Thats why I hope to god I get in! I've wanted this since my sophomore year! lol That was when I decided to do this program.
> 
> 
> 
> SO!!!! CAN WE DO A SURVEY?!?! I LOVE KNOWING DISNEY INFO! Just some basic questions. I love reading everyone's choices. They're all so different!
> 
> Anyways, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Disney Movie:
> Favorite Disney Character:
> Favorite Disney Park:
> Favorite Disney Ride:
> Favorite Disney Show?:
> Favorite Disney Shop:
> Favorite Disney Resturant:
> Favorite Thing to do in Disney:



Favorite Disney Movie: Lion King
Favorite Disney Character: Mickey
Favorite Disney Park: Magic Kingdom
Favorite Disney Ride: TTA
Favorite Disney Show?: I've only see Disney on Ice...
Favorite Disney Shop: Penny Arcade 
Favorite Disney Resturant: Cosmo Rays Starlight Cafe
Favorite Thing to do in Disney: Watch parades and fireworks!!


----------



## TINAS74

Favorite Movie: Aladdin, lion king and Hercules
Favorite Disney Character: Genie
Favorite Disney Park: Epcot
Favorite Disney Ride: The big ball!!! (my family likes to pick different places to 'be from' and choose different languages to listen to the presentation in)
Favorite Disney Show: Festival of the Lion King
Favorite Disney Shop: Just about any in a different country of the World Showcase
Favorite Disney Restaurant: Biergarten in Germany 
Favorite thing to do at Disney: Relax and have fun!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

So does anyone else have to work? I'm a little bit older than most of you so my mom is saying I'm going to have to pay for my own way to Disney and all the stuff if I get accepted. Just wondering does anyone else work?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So does anyone else have to work? I'm a little bit older than most of you so my mom is saying I'm going to have to pay for my own way to Disney and all the stuff if I get accepted. Just wondering does anyone else work?



ugh..yes...I work a photography studio....but I mostly babysit her children....and then some weekends I work at a local church, babysitting...But If I get accepted, then my parents are going to come up to Orlando with me and help me move....


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So does anyone else have to work? I'm a little bit older than most of you so my mom is saying I'm going to have to pay for my own way to Disney and all the stuff if I get accepted. Just wondering does anyone else work?



yeah. I work and have for almost a year. At Wal-Mart..haha it is so old. I need to get into disney and away from there



Nichele said:


> ugh..yes...I work a photography studio....but I mostly babysit her children....and then some weekends I work at a local church, babysitting...But If I get accepted, then my parents are going to come up to Orlando with me and help me move....



i think that is what my parents will do. long drive but worth it


----------



## CamilleMarae

i work at a real estate company and i sell houses. and then i also perform with a  professional dance company. haha. and i think my mom is driving me down there to help me move in also. if and when i get in.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So does anyone else have to work? I'm a little bit older than most of you so my mom is saying I'm going to have to pay for my own way to Disney and all the stuff if I get accepted. Just wondering does anyone else work?



I worked at a fast food place alll last summer and now I work retail at Justice (a Preteen Store )



Nichele said:


> ugh..yes...I work a photography studio....but I mostly babysit her children....and then some weekends I work at a local church, babysitting...But If I get accepted, then my parents are going to come up to Orlando with me and help me move....



lol If I get accepted... My parents will take me too. We did that 'Give a day, get a day' so We got free tickets to go into the parks for a day!


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So does anyone else have to work? I'm a little bit older than most of you so my mom is saying I'm going to have to pay for my own way to Disney and all the stuff if I get accepted. Just wondering does anyone else work?



I just watch my nephews that are 8 and 4. XD They are a HANDFUL and my sister doesn't pay well. So my parents will help me in the beginning but after I get on my feet it's all on me. =]


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> i work at a real estate company and i sell houses. and then i also perform with a  professional dance company. haha. and i think my mom is driving me down there to help me move in also. if and when i get in.



wow. you must be super talented  and selling houses. thats awesome



CrazySteph said:


> I worked at a fast food place alll last summer and now I work retail at Justice (a Preteen Store )
> 
> 
> 
> lol If I get accepted... My parents will take me too. We did that 'Give a day, get a day' so We got free tickets to go into the parks for a day!



sounds fun..i wish we would have done that, that way we can go to the park one last time together before i get in "if i do"


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> lol If I get accepted... My parents will take me too. We did that 'Give a day, get a day' so We got free tickets to go into the parks for a day!



Thats pretty awesome....my mom is just waiting for the free tickets I'll get....(If I get in..)


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Thats pretty awesome....my mom is just waiting for the free tickets I'll get....(If I get in..)



haha..mine too


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> I worked at a fast food place alll last summer and now I work retail at Justice (a Preteen Store )
> 
> 
> 
> lol If I get accepted... My parents will take me too. We did that 'Give a day, get a day' so We got free tickets to go into the parks for a day!



That's cool my parents are going to come down for Christmas I think...



jujuberry said:


> I just watch my nephews that are 8 and 4. XD They are a HANDFUL and my sister doesn't pay well. So my parents will help me in the beginning but after I get on my feet it's all on me. =]



haha yeah that's why I don't work for family!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's cool my parents are going to come down for Christmas I think...



lol mine too. I didnt tell my mom about the full avalability clause at first....and when I did, she stormed into the room....she was really upset...until my Dad told her that we could go to Disney for Christmas....then she was okay.


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol mine too. I didnt tell my mom about the full avalability clause at first....and when I did, she stormed into the room....she was really upset...until my Dad told her that we could go to Disney for Christmas....then she was okay.



woah..wait..what.

what am i missing here. what is the availbitiy clause..i feel really stupid now


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> woah..wait..what.
> 
> what am i missing here. what is the availbitiy clause..i feel really stupid now



I think she's referring to us not being able to go home during the holidays. My parents don't like it either...


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I think she's referring to us not being able to go home during the holidays. My parents don't like it either...



haha. well i feel dumb now.. haha

My parents havent really said anything about it..but I know they are upset about it..

my sisters told me it wouldnt be the holidays without me


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> haha. well i feel dumb now.. haha
> 
> My parents havent really said anything about it..but I know they are upset about it..
> 
> my sisters told me it wouldnt be the holidays without me



My brother just said more turkey for him


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> My brother just said more turkey for him



haha. thats funny.

though, i am fine spending halloween,thankgiving and new years at disney.. christmas would be hard though


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> haha. thats funny.
> 
> though, i am fine spending halloween,thankgiving and new years at disney.. christmas would be hard though



Yeah...But Christmas at Disney is so pretty....lol


----------



## jujuberry

I will miss my dad during the holidays... But he supports me one hundred percent! =) He is really excited about my decision and future.


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> I will miss my dad during the holidays... But he supports me one hundred percent! =) He is really excited about my decision and future.



i am glad he supports you!!

and nichele I know.. we go over the holiday season ever year... its amazing


----------



## jujuberry

haleyg said:


> i am glad he supports you!!
> 
> and nichele I know.. we go over the holiday season ever year... its amazing



My mom, however, has already started going to "empty nest" support groups. XD


----------



## CrazySteph

Your parents were upset at first? lol That's the like 1ST thing my mom said, "We get to go to Disney for the holidays !" but my parents love Disney more than I do. (okay maybe not lol but my mom was a cast member!) 

Anyways, I think they're going to stay at one of the resorts, and are going to have me stay the night with them lol isn't that cute?


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> wow. you must be super talented  and selling houses. thats awesome
> 
> 
> 
> sounds fun..i wish we would have done that, that way we can go to the park one last time together before i get in "if i do"


hahah thanks... im just lucky i get to love what i do. im going to miss dancing though if i get in. like seriously. i wish i had more spare time or if they offered entertainment as a role... grr.


----------



## jujuberry

I feel like I'm going CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> I feel like I'm going CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!


um same here!!!!!!!!! have you had your interview yet? are you just waiting to hear from them now?


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> um same here!!!!!!!!! have you had your interview yet? are you just waiting to hear from them now?



I had my interview on the 3rd so it's been a week! What about you?


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> I had my interview on the 3rd so it's been a week! What about you?


mine was on the first! holy crap lol it has just been a little over a week.... blehhhh. hahaha


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> mine was on the first! holy crap lol it has just been a little over a week.... blehhhh. hahaha




I've been trying to keep it off my mind but I find that rather hard. XD What was your number one position you wanted?


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> I've been trying to keep it off my mind but I find that rather hard. XD What was your number one position you wanted?


i know right? just trying to keep occupied i guess. mine i believe i said was merch or attractions. what about you?


----------



## jujuberry

Attractions and Merc. =] I hope I get attractions but I'll be happy with virtually anything! I'm really hoping I get in the program.


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> Attractions and Merc. =] I hope I get attractions but I'll be happy with virtually anything! I'm really hoping I get in the program.


oh me too  it would be amazing. disney world... ahhhh. i love it. i kind of have a back up plan if i dont get in but i really hope i do  i want this so bad


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> oh me too  it would be amazing. disney world... ahhhh. i love it. i kind of have a back up plan if i dont get in but i really hope i do  i want this so bad



Yeah my backup plan is to start college at the University of Kentucky and try out for the college program. =D


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> Yeah my backup plan is to start college at the University of Kentucky and try out for the college program. =D


yeah me too! i got in to columbia college in chicago, mount holyoke in mass. and NYU. so i guess im just hoping i really get to go to disney thats what i really want. hahah


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Your parents were upset at first? lol That's the like 1ST thing my mom said, "We get to go to Disney for the holidays !" but my parents love Disney more than I do. (okay maybe not lol but my mom was a cast member!)
> 
> Anyways, I think they're going to stay at one of the resorts, and are going to have me stay the night with them lol isn't that cute?



My parents don't have the love for Disney like I do. I picked that up from my grandma. So they weren't even coming until I said something about not being home. They still aren't 100%.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> My parents don't have the love for Disney like I do. I picked that up from my grandma. So they weren't even coming until I said something about not being home. They still aren't 100%.



lol I get my love for Disney from my mother....I see your interview is coming up! Good luck!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol I get my love for Disney from my mother....I see your interview is coming up! Good luck!



Yup the day after tomorrow!!! I'm super excited.


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yup the day after tomorrow!!! I'm super excited.


good luck  the interview is awesome  you'll do great


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yup the day after tomorrow!!! I'm super excited.



yay! I'm so excited for you! Just remember to be cheery and full of pep! lol  What time is your interview?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> yay! I'm so excited for you! Just remember to be cheery and full of pep! lol  What time is your interview?



haha I will...and it's at 1:30


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I will...and it's at 1:30



lol that's good. I had mine at 10:30pm....wow, I was sooo tired....I hoped that it didnt affect my interview....but I think that I did pretty good...and you will too! Cuz we're awesome people...and thats what we do!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol that's good. I had mine at 10:30pm....wow, I was sooo tired....I hoped that it didnt affect my interview....but I think that I did pretty good...and you will too! Cuz we're awesome people...and thats what we do!



Yeah I could've had mine Thursday but it would've been at 10:30 so I was like lets do it Friday at 1:30


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I could've had mine Thursday but it would've been at 10:30 so I was like lets do it Friday at 1:30



lol Well, I asked to do it as soon as possible...so I had the phone interview the same day as my web interview...because I knew that I wouldnt be able to wait...and 10.30 was a good time because thats when my house is the quietest....everyone was sleeping....and the first thing my interviewer did was thank me for willing to stay up this late...I was like, "It is not a problem!"


----------



## Taylor29

AAAH! I feel like I missed so much! 

1. I don't have a job, but I'm hopefully going to get one this summer before I go to Disnaaay (If I get in bla bla bla)

2. My parents aren't going to help me move in. I'm on mah own.

3. Yeah, The holidays are going to be kinda tough, I love thanksgiving!!! I'm going to miss my family! But hopefully we'll make a new family at Disney!


----------



## NiCO0303

Does anybody know that place in epcot where you go inside of the temple and it is like an aztec-ish night market and resturuant b/c/ i kind of would like working in there i just cant remeber the name of the place??


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> Does anybody know that place in epcot where you go inside of the temple and it is like an aztec-ish night market and resturuant b/c/ i kind of would like working in there i just cant remeber the name of the place??



I think it's called the San Angel Inn....that's in the Mexico Pavillion at Epcot....

Theres also a market in the main room called Plaza de los Amigos


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Well I only have a little over 24 hours until my phone interview!! I'm getting excited


----------



## CamilleMarae

HEY! if any of you guys have a facebook you should add me . you can find me under camille marae


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well I only have a little over 24 hours until my phone interview!! I'm getting excited



exiiiiiting!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well I only have a little over 24 hours until my phone interview!! I'm getting excited



YAY!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Your parents were upset at first? lol That's the like 1ST thing my mom said, "We get to go to Disney for the holidays !" but my parents love Disney more than I do. (okay maybe not lol but my mom was a cast member!)
> 
> Anyways, I think they're going to stay at one of the resorts, and are going to have me stay the night with them lol isn't that cute?



my parents LOVE disney..but i am the fanatic in the family. and i think my family might come down around that time as well



CamilleMarae said:


> hahah thanks... im just lucky i get to love what i do. im going to miss dancing though if i get in. like seriously. i wish i had more spare time or if they offered entertainment as a role... grr.



i would love it if they offered entertainment. I would love to be a character and watch kids, and adults faces light up to see me



Nichele said:


> lol I get my love for Disney from my mother....I see your interview is coming up! Good luck!



yes.. good luck on your interview


----------



## CamilleMarae

Okay... so today i thought my letter came because they said to be expecting some kind of large envelope... lets just say way to get my hopes up. it was a college acceptance letter... booooo.


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> Okay... so today i thought my letter came because they said to be expecting some kind of large envelope... lets just say way to get my hopes up. it was a college acceptance letter... booooo.



thats sucks..

but hey college acceptance letter isnt bad either


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> thats sucks..
> 
> but hey college acceptance letter isnt bad either


no not bad at all. i just got so excited! bahaha. it was to soon anyways to be getting a letter from them anyways. hahaha


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi Guys! I'm upset! I just want to hear from them already lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Hi Guys! I'm upset! I just want to hear from them already lol



exactly how i feel. so excited, and nervous. I just want a answer


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> exactly how i feel. so excited, and nervous. I just want a answer



I know!!!!  lol Grrr... I feel like I can't say anything yet because I don't want to jinx myself! lol


----------



## ppruett1

anyone got a goal when they get there? 

mine is to eat somewhere new in epcot's world showcase every day i get a chance! first stop? japan for sushi!

lol wow, i posted under my mom's username! this is myanimeworld149!


----------



## CrazySteph

ppruett1 said:


> anyone got a goal when they get there?
> 
> mine is to eat somewhere new in epcot's world showcase every day i get a chance! first stop? japan for sushi!
> 
> lol wow, i posted under my mom's username! this is myanimeworld149!



lol Oh hi! hmm.. mine is similar but I want to eat in alllll the resturants at Walt Disney World! Or a lot of them at least lol


----------



## haleyg

ppruett1 said:


> anyone got a goal when they get there?
> 
> mine is to eat somewhere new in epcot's world showcase every day i get a chance! first stop? japan for sushi!
> 
> lol wow, i posted under my mom's username! this is myanimeworld149!



Same here. I have a list of all the places I want to eat. I think its at a hotel, but the place where you can get icecream in a sink.

but like steph said, I dont want to say anything, due to the fact that i feel i will jinx myself


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> Same here. I have a list of all the places I want to eat. I think its at a hotel, but the place where you can get icecream in a sink.
> 
> but like steph said, I dont want to say anything, due to the fact that i feel i will jinx myself


ice cream in a sink?! holy crap! i want to go there! hahaa. 

my goal is to do everything possible! i really want to go down summit plummit though  lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Thanks to everyone who wished me luck for tomorrow haven't been on much today due to making myself busy so tomorrow would get here!!!


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> ice cream in a sink?! holy crap! i want to go there! hahaa.
> 
> my goal is to do everything possible! i really want to go down summit plummit though  lol



yeah. its called .......soda shop.. i wish i knew the name.

and yes. same here. i was so scared to go down when i had the chance


----------



## CrazySteph

CamilleMarae said:


> ice cream in a sink?! holy crap! i want to go there! hahaa.
> 
> my goal is to do everything possible! i really want to go down summit plummit though  lol



I've never done that either! I don't think it's because i'm scared (Although I am still scared) more because no one wanted to wait in line with me! lol 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Thanks to everyone who wished me luck for tomorrow haven't been on much today due to making myself busy so tomorrow would get here!!!



GOOD LUCK!!! Lol Are you excited?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> I've never done that either! I don't think it's because i'm scared (Although I am still scared) more because no one wanted to wait in line with me! lol
> 
> 
> *
> GOOD LUCK!!! Lol Are you excited?*



Oh yeah really excited to be honest I haven't done much else except think about the interview!!!

Hope I don't choke tomorrow


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Oh yeah really excited to be honest I haven't done much else except think about the interview!!!
> 
> Hope I don't choke tomorrow



do not even think about that. because then you will. just go in it with a huge smile and a ton of confidence.. trust me you will do amazing


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> do not even think about that. because then you will. just go in it with a huge smile and a ton of confidence.. trust me you will do amazing



haha nah I just joke around I'm pretty good at interviews and I don't get nervous under pressure so I know I'll do at least ok.

But thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Oh yeah really excited to be honest I haven't done much else except think about the interview!!!
> 
> Hope I don't choke tomorrow



lol...It's really not that bad...I'm positive that you will be great!!!


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha nah I just joke around I'm pretty good at interviews and I don't get nervous under pressure so I know I'll do at least ok.
> 
> But thanks for the encouragement!!!



well then. thats good.

and your welcome


----------



## CamilleMarae

CrazySteph said:


> I've never done that either! I don't think it's because i'm scared (Although I am still scared) more because no one wanted to wait in line with me! lol
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!! Lol Are you excited?


oh my goodness! i want to go down it so bad! im not afraid of heights at all.  

i think it would be so awesome!


----------



## CamilleMarae

CrazySteph said:


> I've never done that either! I don't think it's because i'm scared (Although I am still scared) more because no one wanted to wait in line with me! lol
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!! Lol Are you excited?


and i would totally wait in line with you! hahah


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha nah I just joke around I'm pretty good at interviews and I don't get nervous under pressure so I know I'll do at least ok.
> 
> But thanks for the encouragement!!!



Oh you'll do better than ok! You'll do Great! It's Disney! Of course they would make their interviews as friendly and fun as possible lol and the girls are soo nice! 



CamilleMarae said:


> and i would totally wait in line with you! hahah



lol haha then if we get it, we should do it!! lol cause I've always wanted to!


----------



## Taylor29

So, how's everyone doing with the waiting?


----------



## CamilleMarae

CrazySteph said:


> Oh you'll do better than ok! You'll do Great! It's Disney! Of course they would make their interviews as friendly and fun as possible lol and the girls are soo nice!
> 
> 
> 
> lol haha then if we get it, we should do it!! lol cause I've always wanted to!


ummmm teah for sure!!! we totally will!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Taylor29 said:


> So, how's everyone doing with the waiting?


Really impatient actually... i thought i got something in the mail today but it was not Disney.... lol hahaha


----------



## myanimeworld149

it's been been about 2 weeks since my interview, only 2 more weeks till people start to gradually get their letters! i'm so excited! i hope my letter says i get in!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> So, how's everyone doing with the waiting?



ugh....Im sooo tired of waiting!!! I just want to find out already!!!!


----------



## Taylor29

CamilleMarae said:


> Really impatient actually... i thought i got something in the mail today but it was not Disney.... lol hahaha





Nichele said:


> ugh....Im sooo tired of waiting!!! I just want to find out already!!!!



It's weird, usually I'm a ridiculously impatient person, but I'm actually doing ok. I'm not obsessively checking my mailbox.... yet. Haha, but I'm sure once our letters come we'll totally forget about how painful the wait was


----------



## myanimeworld149

Taylor29 said:


> It's weird, usually I'm a ridiculously impatient person, but I'm actually doing ok. I'm not obsessively checking my mailbox.... yet. Haha, but I'm sure once our letters come we'll totally forget about how painful the wait was



i've been checking the mail a lot lately. and just to annoy me friends have been sending me letters with purple envelopes so i get all excited. my friends are just teasing me but it's really making me impatient!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> It's weird, usually I'm a ridiculously impatient person, but I'm actually doing ok. I'm not obsessively checking my mailbox.... yet. Haha, but I'm sure once our letters come we'll totally forget about how painful the wait was



lol thats very true....but the wait is soo long..Everyday I am getting more excited....and I hope that it's not all for nothing..


----------



## CamilleMarae

like i said though guys... i have a good feeling for all of us 

i have a weird sixth sense thing when i just know these things  hahahah


----------



## Nichele

CamilleMarae said:


> like i said though guys... i have a good feeling for all of us
> 
> i have a weird sixth sense thing when i just know these things  hahahah



lol thats good.  I REALLY hope you're right!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Well guys I got about 30 mins. I'll be sure to let everyone know how it goes!!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys I got about 30 mins. I'll be sure to let everyone know how it goes!!!



YAY!!  Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

So my interview went pretty good. I feel like a couple of things weren't so great however it was a little awkward due to them for some reason not having all of my information. But I feel like all things considered I'll be ok. I didn't hurt my chances of getting in so now it's all about the wait. She told me 4-6 weeks...ugh!!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So my interview went pretty good. I feel like a couple of things weren't so great however it was a little awkward due to them for some reason not having all of my information. But I feel like all things considered I'll be ok. I didn't hurt my chances of getting in so now it's all about the wait. She told me 4-6 weeks...ugh!!!



lol I'm glad you did good...now the hard part is over... we just have to endure the wait...What are your top three jobs??


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol I'm glad you did good...now the hard part is over... we just have to endure the wait...What are your top three jobs??



She only had me pick 2 but I picked Merchandise and QSFB


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> She only had me pick 2 but I picked Merchandise and QSFB



yeah, merch is my number one, the its Attractions and FSFB. These next few weeks are going to go by so slowly!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> yeah, merch is my number one, the its Attractions and FSFB. These next few weeks are going to go by so slowly!



Oh yeah they will but at least we don't have to worry about it as much...all we can do now is see what they say.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Oh yeah they will but at least we don't have to worry about it as much...all we can do now is see what they say.



This is true. I'm just not a very patient person! lol I've been checking the mail ever day...and Sundays are always a bummer because there is no mail...lol


----------



## haleyg

well I am glad that your interview went good today!

and with waiting...GAHH. i cannot take it. all i want to know is if im in.. I want to start planning and buying things..  im not great with waiting


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> well I am glad that your interview went good today!
> 
> and with waiting...GAHH. i cannot take it. all i want to know is if im in.. I want to start planning and buying things..  im not great with waiting



lol I know....one we find out if we in...theres no much planning to do...especially if we all want to be roommates....


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol I know....one we find out if we in...theres no much planning to do...especially if we all want to be roommates....



i know.. a lot of planning.

and i know i want to room mates with all of you


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> lol I know....one we find out if we in...theres no much planning to do...especially if we all want to be roommates....





haleyg said:


> i know.. a lot of planning.
> 
> and i know i want to room mates with all of you



Yes! we are going to be roommates! I know I said this before, but I was really paranoid I would get roommates that I didn't get along with, because I heard that, that happened to some people. But you guys are so awesome!! And about the planning, I LOVE planning for things, it's weird, I know, but I just wish we knew if we're going or not!! It's so difficult to just sit here and wonder about all the awesomeness that might happen.


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Yes! we are going to be roommates! I know I said this before, but I was really paranoid I would get roommates that I didn't get along with, because I heard that, that happened to some people. But you guys are so awesome!! And about the planning, I LOVE planning for things, it's weird, I know, but I just wish we knew if we're going or not!! It's so difficult to just sit here and wonder about all the awesomeness that might happen.



same here. I thought i would end up being with people who i did not get along with. but we all get along so nicely. I love planning too. its my favorite thing to do before a big trip.

ahhh. i know. i dont want to plan to many things. and get so excited just to be let down


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> same here. I thought i would end up being with people who i did not get along with. but we all get along so nicely. I love planning too. its my favorite thing to do before a big trip.
> 
> ahhh. i know. i dont want to plan to many things. and get so excited just to be let down



yesss! I'm like, thinking about what I'm going to pack, and what I'm going to get when I arrive, and if I'm going to get a car there, and how long I'm going to be away and how I'm going to communicate with my family over the holidays. haha, I keep telling myself not to, because I know this could end very very badly, but I CAN'T HELP IT!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> yesss! I'm like, thinking about what I'm going to pack, and what I'm going to get when I arrive, and if I'm going to get a car there, and how long I'm going to be away and how I'm going to communicate with my family over the holidays. haha, I keep telling myself not to, because I know this could end very very badly, but I CAN'T HELP IT!



lol I know what you mean, I tend to plan....latley this has been the only thing on my mind....what am I going to pack....when am I coming back to visit.....what is the work going to be like....and I dont even know if I got in!!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

same here. all this planning stuff... and since in live in MN. im going to need a whole new wardrobe...  ive already started to look and making "wish lists" online... oh dear 
its kinda impractical to bring a parka to florida if you know what i mean  lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Did anyone have them not ask about which park they would prefer to work in? I don't think this would make or break my chances by my interveiwer never asked me what I would prefer maybe because I didn't have attractions in my top 2?


----------



## CrazySteph

myanimeworld149 said:


> i've been checking the mail a lot lately. and just to annoy me friends have been sending me letters with purple envelopes so i get all excited. my friends are just teasing me but it's really making me impatient!



Actually, I'ts going to be in a yellowish envelope 



CamilleMarae said:


> like i said though guys... i have a good feeling for all of us
> 
> i have a weird sixth sense thing when i just know these things  hahahah



I HOPE YOU ARE RIGHT!! Lol 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So my interview went pretty good. I feel like a couple of things weren't so great however it was a little awkward due to them for some reason not having all of my information. But I feel like all things considered I'll be ok. I didn't hurt my chances of getting in so now it's all about the wait. She told me 4-6 weeks...ugh!!!



Aw.. I'm sorry  How was it awkward? But You said merchandise and QSFB right? They love when ppeople sign up for those 2 because they're in high demand so You're good 

Ouch.. 4-6 weeks.. I couldn't wait that long lol


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Did anyone have them not ask about which park they would prefer to work in? I don't think this would make or break my chances by my interveiwer never asked me what I would prefer maybe because I didn't have attractions in my top 2?



You know, I'm sure some interviewers are different and ask different questions. So I think you're good


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Did anyone have them not ask about which park they would prefer to work in? I don't think this would make or break my chances by my interveiwer never asked me what I would prefer maybe because I didn't have attractions in my top 2?



Yeah....lots of people dont like to do QSFB...oh, and my interviewer didnt ask me which park I wanted to work at eaither....But, I'll ask you! Which park would you like to work at???


----------



## CrazySteph

Question.... Sooo.. I hear that CareerStart can only stay at Vista Way? Is this true?


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Question.... Sooo.. I hear that CareerStart can only stay at Vista Way? Is this true?



oh i hope not. I dont really want to stay there..where did you hear that at!!

and i also did not get asked which park..but i think it doesnt matter!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Question.... Sooo.. I hear that CareerStart can only stay at Vista Way? Is this true?



noooo...that cant be true!! Chatham!!! AHHH! Where did you hear that?????

I thought that Cs'ers couldnt stay at Vista Way because most people are under 21....


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> noooo...that cant be true!! Chatham!!! AHHH! Where did you hear that?????
> 
> I thought that Cs'ers couldnt stay at Vista Way because most people are under 21....





haleyg said:


> oh i hope not. I dont really want to stay there..where did you hear that at!!
> 
> and i also did not get asked which park..but i think it doesnt matter!



Me too but Idk!  and I was watching a girl's video log from her Fall 2009 program and she said that we can only stay at Vista? hmm?


----------



## Taylor29

CamilleMarae said:


> same here. all this planning stuff... and since in live in MN. im going to need a whole new wardrobe...  ive already started to look and making "wish lists" online... oh dear
> its kinda impractical to bring a parka to florida if you know what i mean  lol



SAME HERE! I've been thinking about that so much! haha, I own like, two pairs of shorts. I'm going to need to buy EVERYTHING.


----------



## CrazySteph

lol I think I might start a blog!


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> SAME HERE! I've been thinking about that so much! haha, I own like, two pairs of shorts. I'm going to need to buy EVERYTHING.



same here not many shorts.i want to go and buy everything right now.



CrazySteph said:


> lol I think I might start a blog!



do it. its a lot of fun


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Actually, I'ts going to be in a yellowish envelope
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE YOU ARE RIGHT!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Aw.. I'm sorry  How was it awkward? But You said merchandise and QSFB right? They love when ppeople sign up for those 2 because they're in high demand so You're good
> 
> Ouch.. 4-6 weeks.. I couldn't wait that long lol



It was awkward because she kept having to type in everything I said and what my roles were and what not. So there was a lot of quiet time...



CrazySteph said:


> You know, I'm sure some interviewers are different and ask different questions. So I think you're good



haha well seeing as how you've been nothing but right I'll agree



Nichele said:


> Yeah....lots of people dont like to do QSFB...oh, and my interviewer didnt ask me which park I wanted to work at eaither....But, I'll ask you! Which park would you like to work at???



MK!!!!!!! haha one of the only 2 I've been too yes that's right I've only been to 2 of the parks...other being Epcot.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> It was awkward because she kept having to type in everything I said and what my roles were and what not. So there was a lot of quiet time...
> .



same here..a lot of quiet time which i tried filling with conversations haha


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> lol I think I might start a blog!



YAY!!!! I will totally read it!!! 



haleyg said:


> same here not many shorts.i want to go and buy everything right now.



yeah..it gets hot, especially in Aug ans Sept...but then it gets a little cooler....so jeans are a must...and even a light sweater or long sleeve shirt...and it will rain a lot...hurricane season..




WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> MK!!!!!!! haha one of the only 2 I've been too yes that's right I've only been to 2 of the parks...other being Epcot.



omg....lol me too! I have NEVER been to DHS or DAK! I really want to ride TOT!!!! and I only live 2 hours away!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> YAY!!!! I will totally read it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah..it gets hot, especially in Aug ans Sept...but then it gets a little cooler....so jeans are a must...and even a light sweater or long sleeve shirt...and it will rain a lot...hurricane season..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg....lol me too! I have NEVER been to DHS or DAK! I really want to ride TOT!!!! and I only live 2 hours away!!



oh i know..summers there are burning. but i love it. and i usually go around november so i know about the cold..ill be prepared.

and wow really..only the two thats crazy


----------



## Taylor29

CrazySteph said:


> lol I think I might start a blog!



DO IT! It's so much fun! We'll all read it!



haleyg said:


> same here..a lot of quiet time which i tried filling with conversations haha



yeah... me too... it was... awkward...


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> DO IT! It's so much fun! We'll all read it!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... me too... it was... awkward...



hm. I didnt have that problem....and I'm not really a talkative person...but my interviewer was, so that might be why...she enjoyed conversation lol

Oh...I've been to epcot twice. One during EMH and another for a field trip....ugh, when we went for the field trip, it was the first time I have ever been to epcot...I was so excited to ride test track...and mission space and all of those fun rides....but no, we spent seven hours around world showcase...so on the bus ride home, I had to sit there and listen about how awesome test track was, and how magical Spaceship earth was....I was not a happy camper....although I got a cool umbrella from Japan.


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> DO IT! It's so much fun! We'll all read it!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... me too... it was... awkward...



haha. my interviewer started talking about american idol.haha


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> haha. my interviewer started talking about american idol.haha



0.0  I kept trying to strike up a conversation, but she was just like ha. ha. yes. next question...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> 0.0  I kept trying to strike up a conversation, but she was just like ha. ha. yes. next question...



Yeah this is how mine was. Maybe we had the same lady


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah this is how mine was. Maybe we had the same lady



haha probably! It's ok though, it wasn't bad, just not AWESOME.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> haha probably! It's ok though, it wasn't bad, just not AWESOME.



Yeah I feel like it was actually my best interview I was just expecting to do so well that I had too high of hopes. I don't ever remember being this prepared and this confident during any other interview including when I had mine at the Honda ATV Assembly Plant. Which is an almost impossible job to get around here.


----------



## CamilleMarae

Taylor29 said:


> SAME HERE! I've been thinking about that so much! haha, I own like, two pairs of shorts. I'm going to need to buy EVERYTHING.


hahaha i know right? totally. i need a whole new wardrobe.  
 I better start saving. haha


----------



## Taylor29

CamilleMarae said:


> hahaha i know right? totally. i need a whole new wardrobe.
> I better start saving. haha



haha OMG yes!

On an unrelated note, I had a dream about the program, and you guys were all in it! That is probably creepy... but I don't care. We all got in and then we went to Disney world and met this creepy guy on a boat, and I kept borrowing Nichelle's glasses and Haley's phone.  I know, I'm weird...


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> haha OMG yes!
> 
> On an unrelated note, I had a dream about the program, and you guys were all in it! That is probably creepy... but I don't care. We all got in and then we went to Disney world and met this creepy guy on a boat, and I kept borrowing Nichelle's glasses and Haley's phone.  I know, I'm weird...



LOL that is hilarious!  I hope you dream comes true! (Ya know, the part where we all get in...not the creepy guy on a boat....)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

BLOG: http://devin-careerstartmdc.blogspot.com/


----------



## myanimeworld149

my dream last night was playing chess with Darth Vader...then when i won i switched over to me playing badminton with Mary Poppins, Robin Hood(the fox version), and Mulan.

my dreams are crazy, like one giant Salvador Dali gone Disney dream!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> BLOG: http://devin-careerstartmdc.blogspot.com/



Yay!!! Totally lovin' it!! I am going to follow your blog!!


----------



## Taylor29

myanimeworld149 said:


> my dream last night was playing chess with Darth Vader...then when i won i switched over to me playing badminton with Mary Poppins, Robin Hood(the fox version), and Mulan.
> 
> my dreams are crazy, like one giant Salvador Dali gone Disney dream!



HHAHAH that's awesome. I wish I had cool dreams like yours!


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> haha OMG yes!
> 
> On an unrelated note, I had a dream about the program, and you guys were all in it! That is probably creepy... but I don't care. We all got in and then we went to Disney world and met this creepy guy on a boat, and I kept borrowing Nichelle's glasses and Haley's phone.  I know, I'm weird...



well. you can borrow my phone anytime you like..but lets hope this comes true..but not the creepy guy!!!

and devin im going to follow you!!


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> well. you can borrow my phone anytime you like..but lets hope this comes true..but not the creepy guy!!!
> 
> and devin im going to follow you!!



Hahahah yeah, I'm just going to borrow everything that is important to you.


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> Hahahah yeah, I'm just going to borrow everything that is important to you.



lol You can borrow my glasses too!  They are black and blue!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

i must say that all of this dream stuff is hillarious and fantastic all at the same time! bahahaha


----------



## myanimeworld149

hey hey! anyone going to see "prince of Persia" when it comes out in theaters? i know it's not exclusively Disney, but they're gonna help make the movie! it's based off a video game watched a friend play from beginning to end and i can't wait to see the movie! looks good!


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Hahahah yeah, I'm just going to borrow everything that is important to you.



it is all good with me.. ill just bring everything you like with me, and you can borrow it!!



myanimeworld149 said:


> hey hey! anyone going to see "prince of Persia" when it comes out in theaters? i know it's not exclusively Disney, but they're gonna help make the movie! it's based off a video game watched a friend play from beginning to end and i can't wait to see the movie! looks good!



and..i dont know. ive heard of it, but im not too sure what exactly it is about


----------



## jujuberry

Oh my gosh!!! I just woke up with a spider bigger than a quarter on my arm!!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I just woke up with a spider bigger than a quarter on my arm!!!


holy crap!


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I just woke up with a spider bigger than a quarter on my arm!!!



AHHHHH. i probably would have died if that happened to me


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Well guys I'm already sick of waiting LOL


----------



## CrazySteph

Ugh!! lol Everytime I like leave and can't get on my computer, I get so jealous! lol 

What's up???


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Ugh!! lol Everytime I like leave and can't get on my computer, I get so jealous! lol
> 
> What's up???



haha why do you get jealous? 

Nothing much everyone is having weird dreams and things happen to them while they wake up


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha why do you get jealous?
> 
> Nothing much everyone is having weird dreams and things happen to them while they wake up



Because all the posts is when I'm out! lol 

But don't worry.. Sundays are my DISNEY days. lol Btw Im following you on blogging


----------



## Nichele

Hey Steph! Whats you're blog??? I want to read its awesome contents and follow you!!


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys I'm already sick of waiting LOL



im right there with you!! :/


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Hey Steph! Whats you're blog??? I want to read its awesome contents and follow you!!



Oh, It's not awesome at all! lol It WILL be, I hope.

I looooooveeedddd your Urban Legends! It was too funny! lol Im following you btw! 



haleyg said:


> im right there with you!! :/



I'm also following you too! and Yeah, I'm tired of waiting


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Oh, It's not awesome at all! lol It WILL be, I hope.
> 
> I looooooveeedddd your Urban Legends! It was too funny! lol Im following you btw!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also following you too! and Yeah, I'm tired of waiting



i saw that!! and thank you for doing so!! as soon as you have yours up I will follow you as well. This is quite exciting, everyone blogging and such!! let hope we all get to blog about our adventures at disney!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Because all the posts is when I'm out! lol
> 
> But don't worry.. Sundays are my DISNEY days. lol Btw Im following you on blogging



Haha well that's what you get for having a life unlike everyone else!!

Yay for following my blog...


----------



## CamilleMarae

i am just so bored of waiting.... 2 weeks have passed though... which is good. almost about half way there. im really running out of things to do to keep mr occupied. like for reals.. hahaha last night i was so bored i decided to play dress up... oh god. hahah



can you say... oh my goodness?


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> i am just so bored of waiting.... 2 weeks have passed though... which is good. almost about half way there. im really running out of things to do to keep mr occupied. like for reals.. hahaha last night i was so bored i decided to play dress up... oh god. hahah
> 
> 
> 
> can you say... oh my goodness?


i know..2 weeks. still doesnt seem like it though. so hopefuly time will go by as fast as these couple weeks..

dress up. thats sounds fun haha.. if i could i would as well




WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Haha well that's what you get for having a life unlike everyone else!!
> 
> Yay for following my blog...



haha that is the truth...


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> i saw that!! and thank you for doing so!! as soon as you have yours up I will follow you as well. This is quite exciting, everyone blogging and such!! let hope we all get to blog about our adventures at disney!!



Haha Thanks! Yeah, I'm writing one as we speak. 

I can't wait to just hang out with everyone! I really do hope we all get in!


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> i know..2 weeks. still doesnt seem like it though. so hopefuly time will go by as fast as these couple weeks..
> 
> dress up. thats sounds fun haha.. if i could i would as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha that is the truth...


yeah... lol lol basically it was at 2am with my sister. hahaha what a great way to spend my saturday/sunday morning. hahahah


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Haha well that's what you get for having a life unlike everyone else!!
> 
> Yay for following my blog...



lol Yes!! We are soo close to finding out!! I am unable to have a life until I know if I got in or not! lol...blogging is fun!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Yeah I just posted a new one in my blog but I have along time to go. I hope I'm one of those 9 days people.


----------



## CrazySteph

http://disneysteph.blogspot.com/2010/03/little-about-me.html

That's my first blog!! 

Well, meh, I don't have THAT much of a life anymore lol 
except now I work.


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Haha Thanks! Yeah, I'm writing one as we speak.
> 
> I can't wait to just hang out with everyone! I really do hope we all get in!



i know. i hope we all do it. 



CamilleMarae said:


> yeah... lol lol basically it was at 2am with my sister. hahaha what a great way to spend my saturday/sunday morning. hahahah



it sounds like a lot of fun!! i spents my evening watching beauty and the beast! 



CrazySteph said:


> http://disneysteph.blogspot.com/2010/03/little-about-me.html
> 
> That's my first blog!!
> 
> Well, meh, I don't have THAT much of a life anymore lol
> except now I work.



yay. im going to go follow you now!
and same here. though my job has had me off for 2 1/2 weeks..which i am not to happy about!! but i have had a llife though!! but other than school and work, im always on here. haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> http://disneysteph.blogspot.com/2010/03/little-about-me.html
> 
> That's my first blog!!
> 
> Well, meh, I don't have THAT much of a life anymore lol
> except now I work.



haha our blog has the same title Disney CS Hopeful


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> i know. i hope we all do it.
> 
> 
> 
> it sounds like a lot of fun!! i spents my evening watching beauty and the beast!
> 
> 
> 
> yay. im going to go follow you now!
> and same here. though my job has had me off for 2 1/2 weeks..which i am not to happy about!! but i have had a llife though!! but other than school and work, im always on here. haha



Aw thanks! and Where do you work?



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha our blog has the same title Disney CS Hopeful



lol well I didn't want to just leave it at "Walt Disney World CareerStart" because I don't even know if I made it! so I HAD to add the hopeful in lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Aw thanks! and Where do you work?
> 
> 
> 
> lol well I didn't want to just leave it at "Walt Disney World CareerStart" because I don't even know if I made it! so I HAD to add the hopeful in lol



Yeah the first time i just put in CS blog I changed it just now...


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Aw thanks! and Where do you work?
> 
> 
> 
> lol well I didn't want to just leave it at "Walt Disney World CareerStart" because I don't even know if I made it! so I HAD to add the hopeful in lol



wal mart.. haha. not the world most exciting job, but i deal with it


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> wal mart.. haha. not the world most exciting job, but i deal with it



Oh do you like it? I was intrested in getting a job there. It seems like it would be fun lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Oh do you like it? I was intrested in getting a job there. It seems like it would be fun lol



umm. i wouldnt say i exactly like it.. its not bad. just very old. I work in the clothes department, so i do the same thing day after day. I fold, stock, "zone", help customers, answer phone.. sometimes i work cash register, electonics or toys.. but it gets very tiring after a year of doing it.


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> umm. i wouldnt say i exactly like it.. its not bad. just very old. I work in the clothes department, so i do the same thing day after day. I fold, stock, "zone", help customers, answer phone.. sometimes i work cash register, electonics or toys.. but it gets very tiring after a year of doing it.



lol Yeah I get what you mean. 

That's why Im hoping I will get something other than merchandise and QSFB for Disney, because I've done those jobs before

Attractions all the way! lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> lol Yeah I get what you mean.
> 
> That's why Im hoping I will get something other than merchandise and QSFB for Disney, because I've done those jobs before
> 
> Attractions all the way! lol



i really want attractions as well. Mostly jungle cruise.. i love that ride..

but im happy with whatever i get (or hopefully get) 

but my interview asked a lot about my job at walmart.. but also attraction questions.. so im not sure..


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> i really want attractions as well. Mostly jungle cruise.. i love that ride..
> 
> but im happy with whatever i get (or hopefully get)
> 
> but my interview asked a lot about my job at walmart.. but also attraction questions.. so im not sure..



Oh I wouldn't mind working Jungle Cruise but you have to audition within attractions for the driver. 'Cause you have to be funny you know? So that dream of mine kind of vanished lol I have stupid humor haha


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Oh I wouldn't mind working Jungle Cruise but you have to audition within attractions for the driver. 'Cause you have to be funny you know? So that dream of mine kind of vanished lol I have stupid humor haha



aw. really. well. my dream has been crushed..haha. though i find myself extremely funny!! haha
but hey, you never know it could happen


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Well guys Disney called me again to say I have to fax in my information again...not sure why...but hopefully it won't hurt me in getting accepted.


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> aw. really. well. my dream has been crushed..haha. though i find myself extremely funny!! haha
> but hey, you never know it could happen



Oh no! You should audition! All you have to do is recite the lines they give you! but be like really energetic about it! lol I'm sure you could do it!! You don't have to have your own skit or anything. 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys Disney called me again to say I have to fax in my information again...not sure why...but hopefully it won't hurt me in getting accepted.



What? Really? aww  well actually thats a good thing! They could have just forgotton about you, ya know? but no, they like actually paid attention and apparently they needed it.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh no! You should audition! All you have to do is recite the lines they give you! but be like really energetic about it! lol I'm sure you could do it!! You don't have to have your own skit or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Really? aww  well actually thats a good thing! They could have just forgotton about you, ya know? but no, they like actually paid attention and apparently they needed it.



Yeah she said it was a very rare thing and she apologized multiple times of course I said it's no problem at all. I'm going to fax it in today and then see how it goes. Luckily she said since I'm done with the web and phone interview I will just skip to the next step once they get it.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah she said it was a very rare thing and she apologized multiple times of course I said it's no problem at all. I'm going to fax it in today and then see how it goes. Luckily she said since I'm done with the web and phone interview I will just skip to the next step once they get it.



See there ya go! Not so bad! and plus she said "The Next Step"!


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys Disney called me again to say I have to fax in my information again...not sure why...but hopefully it won't hurt me in getting accepted.



im sorry. but like steph said..at least they didnt forget about you!!



CrazySteph said:


> Oh no! You should audition! All you have to do is recite the lines they give you! but be like really energetic about it! lol I'm sure you could do it!! You don't have to have your own skit or anything.
> 
> 
> What? Really? aww  well actually thats a good thing! They could have just forgotton about you, ya know? but no, they like actually paid attention and apparently they needed it.



well. maybe i will then..if i get in. I would be so excited if i actually did get it



CrazySteph said:


> See there ya go! Not so bad! and plus she said "The Next Step"!



"The Next Step" you never know what that means


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> aw. really. well. my dream has been crushed..haha. though i find myself extremely funny!! haha
> but hey, you never know it could happen



You should totally try to do it! I bet with you as a skipper, more people will ride!! Cuz you're funny! lol

Oh...and I've actually had a life today...so..yeah, I missed a lot!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> See there ya go! Not so bad! and plus she said "The Next Step"!



Yep just sent it in she said she would call me again if for some reason it doesn't go through so I guess this is my part of having the courage and ambition to follow a dream?


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> You should totally try to do it! I bet with you as a skipper, more people will ride!! Cuz you're funny! lol
> 
> Oh...and I've actually had a life today...so..yeah, I missed a lot!



haha thanks. I will..i dont know how you try out for it.. but i will figure it out!

and yay for having a life. im sick, so all ive been doing is laying in bed, being on here!!



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yep just sent it in she said she would call me again if for some reason it doesn't go through so I guess this is my part of having the courage and ambition to follow a dream?



dont worry. everything will work out fine!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yep just sent it in she said she would call me again if for some reason it doesn't go through so I guess this is my part of having the courage and ambition to follow a dream?



Well, at least this means that they do pay attention. And that they caught it early...could you imagine waiting three weeks and then finding ou they they lost your application?!?!!?  So I think that you are in good shape!!  

Also, I hope that you feel better Haley!!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Well, at least this means that they do pay attention. And that they caught it early...could you imagine waiting three weeks and then finding ou they they lost your application?!?!!?  So I think that you are in good shape!!
> 
> Also, I hope that you feel better Haley!!!!



thanks nichele


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> thanks nichele



Aw. You're welcome!


----------



## Taylor29

Oh no! I missed so much! But that's ok,  I went to a hockey game, and it was epic. Anyway I find it really awesome that In two years this CS board was 18 pages long, and we've brought it up to 60 pages in like, two months!


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Oh no! I missed so much! But that's ok,  I went to a hockey game, and it was epic. Anyway I find it really awesome that In two years this CS board was 18 pages long, and we've brought it up to 60 pages in like, two months!



yay. someone else had a life today!! im glad your hockey game was epic!

quite the achievement i must say!! we really do have a lot to talk about


----------



## jujuberry

So I read that you can't pick your roommates. Though we would have a good chance of rooming together if our arrival date is the same.


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> So I read that you can't pick your roommates. Though we would have a good chance of rooming together if our arrival date is the same.



ahh!! yes I read that too! So, I was thinking, that if(WHEN) we all get in, we should probably get each other phone numbers so we can contact each other and meet up before we check in in Orlando so we have a better chance of being roommates...cuz I heard that a lot of the time, yout roommate is most likely the person standing next to you during check in...Does that make sense?? lol


----------



## jujuberry

Yeah. XD We are going to have to meet up!


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> Yeah. XD We are going to have to meet up!



I agree! I really want you guys as my roommmates!!!


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> I agree! I really want you guys as my roommmates!!!



I am sooooooooo against ANY drama! I want everything to run smoothly!


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> I am sooooooooo against ANY drama! I want everything to run smoothly!



lol yeah....I just want to have FUN!!  I think we all should be roommates!!!


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> lol yeah....I just want to have FUN!!  I think we all should be roommates!!!



I think so too!
I'm really neat. XD


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> I think so too!
> I'm really neat. XD



lol awesome! I dont wanna toot my own horn...but..I'm pretty cool myself... lol


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> lol awesome! I dont wanna toot my own horn...but..I'm pretty cool myself... lol



Sorry! XD I ment tidy!!! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> ahh!! yes I read that too! So, I was thinking, that if(WHEN) we all get in, we should probably get each other phone numbers so we can contact each other and meet up before we check in in Orlando so we have a better chance of being roommates...cuz I heard that a lot of the time, yout roommate is most likely the person standing next to you during check in...Does that make sense?? lol



i think that sounds like a great idea.. because if i room with other than you guys (speaking as if i get in) i would be so disappointed because i can already see us having so much fun!!



Nichele said:


> lol awesome! I dont wanna toot my own horn...but..I'm pretty cool myself... lol



haha.. i'll toot your horn for you.because you are pretty awesome!


----------



## CamilleMarae

oh my goodness! i leave my computer for like 2 hours and i miss everything! dang it. i forced my bf to get me to the nearest computer so i can check this thing! haah its driving me mad! i love talking to all you guys! and i completely agree that we all need to find eachother before orientation! and if we can room together(boooooo) then hopefully we are all in the same building or something!


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> Sorry! XD I ment tidy!!! lol



LOL Sorry!! I thought you meant neat as in cool....which....you are!!!
And I'm neat too!!



haleyg said:


> i think that sounds like a great idea.. because if i room with other than you guys (speaking as if i get in) i would be so disappointed because i can already see us having so much fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> haha.. i'll toot your horn for you.because you are pretty awesome!



Thanks! You're awesome too!! Love the pasta figures!!



CamilleMarae said:


> oh my goodness! i leave my computer for like 2 hours and i miss everything! dang it. i forced my bf to get me to the nearest computer so i can check this thing! haah its driving me mad! i love talking to all you guys! and i completely agree that we all need to find eachother before orientation! and if we can room together(boooooo) then hopefully we are all in the same building or something!




Yeah, I've been thinking about it for awhile, but I didnt want to bring it up just in case. But, I will throw caution to the wind!! So..like, if all of us girls want to room together....what kind of apartment should we get?


----------



## CrazySteph

I want you guys as roommates too!! lol but i'm weird, If it were up to me.. I would only have 3 other roommates,.. which is 4 girls and all. I WOULD have more, except a girl that did the cs program before said anything more than 4 girls, the fridge gets wayyy to crowded and people don't get the food they want 

So if any other girls on here would like 3 other roommates, Contact me! (if we get in of course lol)


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking about it for awhile, but I didnt want to bring it up just in case. But, I will throw caution to the wind!! So..like, if all of us girls want to room together....what kind of apartment should we get?



I don't really care. =] Vista Way is cool with me.


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> LOL Sorry!! I thought you meant neat as in cool....which....you are!!!
> And I'm neat too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You're awesome too!! Love the pasta figures!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been thinking about it for awhile, but I didnt want to bring it up just in case. But, I will throw caution to the wind!! So..like, if all of us girls want to room together....what kind of apartment should we get?



haha thanks. they took awhile to make...

im not sure.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> I want you guys as roommates too!! lol but i'm weird, If it were up to me.. I would only have 3 other roommates,.. which is 4 girls and all. I WOULD have more, except a girl that did the cs program before said anything more than 4 girls, the fridge gets wayyy to crowded and people don't get the food they want
> 
> So if any other girls on here would like 3 other roommates, Contact me! (if we get in of course lol)



Dude...we are soo going to be roommates...lol I remember you saying that you want someone that cooks!! LOL...I think that having a 2 bedroom would be pretty sweet!....If you want to be roommates...


----------



## CamilleMarae

i think this will all just really work itself out. i hope we all live in Chatham though! and i guess that makes sense... the whole fridge thing. bleh... so much to think about! if not the same rooms the same building at least!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> I want you guys as roommates too!! lol but i'm weird, If it were up to me.. I would only have 3 other roommates,.. which is 4 girls and all. I WOULD have more, except a girl that did the cs program before said anything more than 4 girls, the fridge gets wayyy to crowded and people don't get the food they want
> 
> So if any other girls on here would like 3 other roommates, Contact me! (if we get in of course lol)



i can see having a lot of roomate getting crowed..and oh no..if someone were to eat all my food..

but i agree... 3 roomates would be a nice number


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Dude...we are soo going to be roommates...lol I remember you saying that you want someone that cooks!! LOL...I think that having a 2 bedroom would be pretty sweet!....If you want to be roommates...



Aw thanks Nichele! I like you! lol Yeah, I need someone who can cook haha, right now on my list of what I can make, its pretty much Mac n' cheese and brownies.... O.O

but yeah, I just get paranoid about stuff and the girl I talk to who had the fridge problem, she said all the girls were really nice, except it was hard to get the food they wanted  So I don't want an overcrowded fridge lol 



CamilleMarae said:


> i think this will all just really work itself out. i hope we all live in Chatham though! and i guess that makes sense... the whole fridge thing. bleh... so much to think about! if not the same rooms the same building at least!



Yeah! Hopefully.. 4 of us girls will room together, ..and the other 4 will room together. And we will be neighbors! lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Aw thanks Nichele! I like you! lol Yeah, I need someone who can cook haha,
> 
> Yeah! Hopefully.. 4 of us girls will room together, ..and the other 4 will room together. And we will be neighbors! lol



i hope we get to be neighbors!! or roomates.. 

okay. i hope we are all near each other


----------



## CrazySteph

Oh! and to lighten the mood! (gosh, Im just full of little facts today) The girl that said the thing about the fridge, she said that in her CareerStart Program, there are about like 100 kids!  better chances right!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Oh! and to lighten the mood! (gosh, Im just full of little facts today) The girl that said the thing about the fridge, she said that in her CareerStart Program, there are about like 100 kids!  better chances right!



100 kids get in..or 100 applying.

ahh. i just want to find out already


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> 100 kids get in..or 100 applying.
> 
> ahh. i just want to find out already



I think she met 100 kids were there. She said something like "and theres like 100 of us"


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> I think she met 100 kids were there. She said something like "and theres like 100 of us"



oh.. i see. well. i think we all havea pretty good shot.

i know theres probably a ton of people. but the group on facebook has like 32 members.. haha


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> oh.. i see. well. i think we all havea pretty good shot.
> 
> i know theres probably a ton of people. but the group on facebook has like 32 members.. haha



I think we all have a pretty good shot!  Hey..it'll be three weeks for me and Steph!! I really hope we find out this week!!


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> oh.. i see. well. i think we all havea pretty good shot.
> 
> i know theres probably a ton of people. but the group on facebook has like 32 members.. haha



Yeah idk. I just lol really hope to get in! I hope we all get in! and im tired of waiting! lol 

btw! in 3 more days, it will be my 3rd week mark! and thus beginning the time frame of when I'm suppose to hear!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> I think we all have a pretty good shot!  Hey..it'll be three weeks for me and Steph!! I really hope we find out this week!!



i hope you guys do.. because then i would find out soon after



CrazySteph said:


> Yeah idk. I just lol really hope to get in! I hope we all get in! and im tired of waiting! lol
> 
> btw! in 3 more days, it will be my 3rd week mark! and thus beginning the time frame of when I'm suppose to hear!



im tired as well. I just want "fingers crossed" good news.

ah. you and nichele are so lucky.. i want to be on my third week


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> i hope you guys do.. because then i would find out soon after
> 
> 
> 
> im tired as well. I just want "fingers crossed" good news.
> 
> ah. you and nichele are so lucky.. i want to be on my third week



lol We just have to STAY POSITIVE!!  We got this!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol We just have to STAY POSITIVE!!  We got this!



i am more positive than i have been about this!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol We just have to STAY POSITIVE!!  We got this!



YEAH WE DO!! AHHH




So! Does anyone have a guilty pleasure? Something other people wouldn't like or could find annoying. 

Like for example, I LOOOVE South Park! lol it is soo funny and goofy! I have to watch it whenever it's on (like right now lol) 


Any other guilty pleasures out there?


----------



## CamilleMarae

HEY GUYS! 
okay so before i even applied... i called and asked a whole bunch of questions about admission. they do NOT have a limit on how many people they take... they eventually just cut off the applicants that are trying to apply saying that they wont except anymore. she told me they cut it off at the end of march and that they only take the best of the best! 
whoooohoooo!!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

CamilleMarae said:


> HEY GUYS!
> okay so before i even applied... i called and asked a whole bunch of questions about admission. they do NOT have a limit on how many people they take... they eventually just cut off the applicants that are trying to apply saying that they wont except anymore. she told me they cut it off at the end of march and that they only take the best of the best!
> whoooohoooo!!!!



Oh thank goodness! lol


----------



## CamilleMarae

CrazySteph said:


> Oh thank goodness! lol


i know right? i should have told you guys earlier but i totally forgot and then you were talking about the 100 people thing. hahaha  lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> YEAH WE DO!! AHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So! Does anyone have a guilty pleasure? Something other people wouldn't like or could find annoying.
> 
> Like for example, I LOOOVE South Park! lol it is soo funny and goofy! I have to watch it whenever it's on (like right now lol)
> 
> 
> Any other guilty pleasures out there?



That's not too bad of a guilty pleasure.

I can't really think of one right now but when I do I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Taylor29

Ahhh! I go to another hockey game, and I miss so much! (I really like Hockey) Haha, I'm such a Mainer. ANYWHOO as has been said many times before... I WANT YOU GUYS TO BE MY ROOMMATES BECAUSE YOU ARE ALL AWESOME. Yeah, but I agree, when we find out if we got in or not, we shall start planning like crazy with each other!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> Ahhh! I go to another hockey game, and I miss so much! (I really like Hockey) Haha, I'm such a Mainer. ANYWHOO as has been said many times before... I WANT YOU GUYS TO BE MY ROOMMATES BECAUSE YOU ARE ALL AWESOME. Yeah, but I agree, when we find out if we got in or not, we shall start planning like crazy with each other!



Is it NHL?


----------



## myanimeworld149

i EALLY don't like school right now, i have to wake up at 6am and because of homework i don't go to bed till like, midnight. can anyone say, too little sleep? i wish they'd you know, start school a little later.


----------



## CamilleMarae

myanimeworld149 said:


> i EALLY don't like school right now, i have to wake up at 6am and because of homework i don't go to bed till like, midnight. can anyone say, too little sleep? i wish they'd you know, start school a little later.


i think i beat you... i have to wake up at 4! hahahah school starts at 8 and i dont get out till 4 then i get home at 6 hahaha. but those are the days i have to go. i only go 2 times a week. hahaha


----------



## myanimeworld149

CamilleMarae said:


> i think i beat you... i have to wake up at 4! hahahah school starts at 8 and i dont get out till 4 then i get home at 6 hahaha. but those are the days i have to go. i only go 2 times a week. hahaha



i go everday mon-fri from 7-3, i wake up at 6 to get on the bus


----------



## CamilleMarae

myanimeworld149 said:


> i go everday mon-fri from 7-3, i wake up at 6 to get on the bus


hahaha yay!!! lol i basically already graduated. i take only one academic class and then i just take dance classes at school. i love it here  hahah


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> YEAH WE DO!! AHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So! Does anyone have a guilty pleasure? Something other people wouldn't like or could find annoying.
> 
> Like for example, I LOOOVE South Park! lol it is soo funny and goofy! I have to watch it whenever it's on (like right now lol)
> 
> 
> Any other guilty pleasures out there?



i tend to watch the syfy channel quite often.. i also sing, A LOT. and i think im funny, so i try to be funny. which..well you could get the point




CamilleMarae said:


> HEY GUYS!
> okay so before i even applied... i called and asked a whole bunch of questions about admission. they do NOT have a limit on how many people they take... they eventually just cut off the applicants that are trying to apply saying that they wont except anymore. she told me they cut it off at the end of march and that they only take the best of the best!
> whoooohoooo!!!!



thats really good news. thats for posting!! 



CamilleMarae said:


> i think i beat you... i have to wake up at 4! hahahah school starts at 8 and i dont get out till 4 then i get home at 6 hahaha. but those are the days i have to go. i only go 2 times a week. hahaha



ouch. 4..
i get up at 7. school starts at 8. get out at 307 get home around 330. if i rode a bus it would be a lot longer


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> i tend to watch the syfy channel quite often.. i also sing, A LOT. and i think im funny, so i try to be funny. which..well you could get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats really good news. thats for posting!!
> 
> 
> 
> ouch. 4..
> i get up at 7. school starts at 8. get out at 307 get home around 330. if i rode a bus it would be a lot longer


oh yes for sure! i wish i would have remembered earlier about that!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Wow! so you know how our group on Facebook only has 32 members? Well, there is another group called "Walt Disney World CareerStart" its got like 100 members but its like alumni's too. Anyways, theres a whole pool of people that have applied that we haven't even met! lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Wow! so you know how our group on Facebook only has 32 members? Well, there is another group called "Walt Disney World CareerStart" its got like 100 members but its like alumni's too. Anyways, theres a whole pool of people that have applied that we haven't even met! lol



ahh.. thats scary. extremely scary.
its weird not knowing everyone who is applying. i feel like i should


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Wow! so you know how our group on Facebook only has 32 members? Well, there is another group called "Walt Disney World CareerStart" its got like 100 members but its like alumni's too. Anyways, theres a whole pool of people that have applied that we haven't even met! lol



lol yeah, Disney world is a global thing. I bet lots of people are applying....but, I still think thaty we have a pretty good chance of getting in


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol yeah, Disney world is a global thing. I bet lots of people are applying....but, I still think thaty we have a pretty good chance of getting in



oh yeah. no doubt.. but i feel like we all deserve it, weve gotten to kow each other so well, that we have to get this, and we have to meet


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> oh yeah. no doubt.. but i feel like we all deserve it, weve gotten to kow each other so well, that we have to get this, and we have to meet



Seriously lol Plus we all applied early and thats important.


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Seriously lol Plus we all applied early and thats important.



stupid question.. but why is applying early important.. 

Im probably going to feel dumb when i read the answer


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> oh yeah. no doubt.. but i feel like we all deserve it, weve gotten to kow each other so well, that we have to get this, and we have to meet



Yes! I agree...We def. Want it!!!



CrazySteph said:


> Seriously lol Plus we all applied early and thats important.



This is true. On earlier posts of this thread...there were people applying for this in April! And they got in....so I think that we have a pretty good shot.

Oh....my guilty pleasure....I'm a Harry Potter freak...I uh, read the books like over and over...and when I go to grad bash....the Harry Potter land should be open....and that is where I will spend all of my time lol  I'm a dork!


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> stupid question.. but why is applying early important..
> 
> Im probably going to feel dumb when i read the answer



Uhm. Almost like 1st come 1st serve. Liiikeee, say they have two applications.. both great but they can't choose who to pick. They'll choose the person that applied early.


----------



## NiCO0303

SOooOOoooOOOOoO  who is taking a car down to orlando, and what kind do you have, as for me i'm bringing my baby, navy blue mini cooper.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I still think the CS program is a bit of a secret compared to the internship and CP I've known about those 2 forever but just found out about CS this year. I think it's one of those things where they can almost accept anyone.



NiCO0303 said:


> SOooOOoooOOOOoO  who is taking a car down to orlando, and what kind do you have, as for me i'm bringing my baby, navy blue mini cooper.



2001 Silver Eclipse I'm fixing up! It was a junker when I first bought it now the only major problems it has are a few cosmetic issues and the air conditioner isn't cold.


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> SOooOOoooOOOOoO  who is taking a car down to orlando, and what kind do you have, as for me i'm bringing my baby, navy blue mini cooper.



oooo. I'm taking mine!! BUT, I'm getting a new one so....I dont know what it will be yet....


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> oooo. I'm taking mine!! BUT, I'm getting a new one so....I dont know what it will be yet....



Get a Trailblazer or an 01 Maxima I recommend the Maxima because I drove one for like 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Get a Trailblazer or an 01 Maxima I recommend the Maxima because I drove one for like 3 or 4 years.



hmm...I like Nissans...I need something thats good on gas...because I will be driving home ever once in awhile....my mom was looking at a PT Cruiser!  I just dont think I could bring myself to drive it...but then I thought..."Well....if it will takt me to Disney, then how could I camplain?" lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> hmm...I like Nissans...I need something thats good on gas...because I will be driving home ever once in awhile....my mom was looking at a PT Cruiser!  I just dont think I could bring myself to drive it...but then I thought..."Well....if it will takt me to Disney, then how could I camplain?" lol



NOOOOOOOO!!! haha PT's aren't bad but you should really try for a Maxima it's not bad on gas for a V6 and it's FAST you will be able to dominate all the little rice cars who think they are cool bc they have mufflers on their car...or at least thats what I did with mine


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Oh....my guilty pleasure....I'm a Harry Potter freak...I uh, read the books like over and over...and when I go to grad bash....the Harry Potter land should be open....and that is where I will spend all of my time lol  I'm a dork!



Oh! My best friend who is doing CareerStart as well, is a BIG Harry Potter freak! lol she LOVES it!



NiCO0303 said:


> SOooOOoooOOOOoO  who is taking a car down to orlando, and what kind do you have, as for me i'm bringing my baby, navy blue mini cooper.




Im bringing my baby!! My 2007 Ford Focus! I love that thing!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Yes! I agree...We def. Want it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. On earlier posts of this thread...there were people applying for this in April! And they got in....so I think that we have a pretty good shot.
> 
> Oh....my guilty pleasure....I'm a Harry Potter freak...I uh, read the books like over and over...and when I go to grad bash....the Harry Potter land should be open....and that is where I will spend all of my time lol  I'm a dork!



yes. another HP freak.. this is good news..as i am one as well



CrazySteph said:


> Uhm. Almost like 1st come 1st serve. Liiikeee, say they have two applications.. both great but they can't choose who to pick. They'll choose the person that applied early.



oh..haha i figured.



Nichele said:


> hmm...I like Nissans...I need something thats good on gas...because I will be driving home ever once in awhile....my mom was looking at a PT Cruiser!  I just dont think I could bring myself to drive it...but then I thought..."Well....if it will takt me to Disney, then how could I camplain?" lol



Pt cruiser..i couldnt see myself driving one..

but i have thought that ahead. if i get in, i dont know what ill do. fly which takes 2 hours.. or drive which takesa 1 1/2 days. i would like a car..but who knows


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!! haha PT's aren't bad but you should really try for a Maxima it's not bad on gas for a V6 and it's FAST you will be able to dominate all the little rice cars who think they are cool bc they have mufflers on their car...or at least thats what I did with mine



hm. That sounds pretty awesome...I am partial to the sentras....but thats just bc I think that they are prettier...lol....not a very valid reason...I'll bluebook it and see how much a maxima would cost...we're buying used...cuz we're selling my junk of a car right now...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh! My best friend who is doing CareerStart as well, is a BIG Harry Potter freak! lol she LOVES it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im bringing my baby!! My 2007 Ford Focus! I love that thing!



Do you have the hatch back or 4 door? 

Their both nice but the hatch backs are awesome! Friend of mine has a 4 door though and he loves it.



Nichele said:


> hm. That sounds pretty awesome...I am partial to the sentras....but thats just bc I think that they are prettier...lol....not a very valid reason...I'll bluebook it and see how much a maxima would cost...we're buying used...cuz we're selling my junk of a car right now...



Sentras are essientially the same car! Just better on gas and not as sporty but Sentras and Maximas and Altimas are all sister cars so Sentra would be one I would recommend also.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Do you have the hatch back or 4 door?
> 
> Their both nice but the hatch backs are awesome! Friend of mine has a 4 door though and he loves it.




Its a 4-Door lol but its good for me because I don't like 2 door cars lol The doors are too heavy and always slam back on me lol Plus, I have more room! ^_^


----------



## haleyg

you guys and your car talk..

i know nothing about cars.. hahaha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Its a 4-Door lol but its good for me because I don't like 2 door cars lol The doors are too heavy and always slam back on me lol Plus, I have more room! ^_^



Yeah I've never met anyone with a Focus Hatch I guess a lot of people like the 4 doors. I miss my 4 door car now though wish I would've kept it.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> Pt cruiser..i couldnt see myself driving one..
> 
> but i have thought that ahead. if i get in, i dont know what ill do. fly which takes 2 hours.. or drive which takesa 1 1/2 days. i would like a car..but who knows



lol well.....if you fly, you will know people with a car and dont have to worry about driving....if you dont then you have to take the bus to work....hmmmm decisions decisions lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol well.....if you fly, you will know people with a car and dont have to worry about driving....if you dont then you have to take the bus to work....hmmmm decisions decisions lol



oh the horrors of decisions.. i guess only time will tell what i will do


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Ok so I hate to be "that guy" but now I want a Focus hatch back because no one seems to own one...LOL


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Ok so I hate to be "that guy" but now I want a Focus hatch back because no one seems to own one...LOL



lol *sniffle* whats wrong with my 4-door??


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Ok so I hate to be "that guy" but now I want a Focus hatch back because no one seems to own one...LOL



lol..a Ford Focus is one of my dream cars...cuz im my dreams, I own more than one car. lol I think that the hatchbacks look pretty cool....but, personally, I'm more of a sedan person. lol Although...convertables are pretty awesome...lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> lol *sniffle* whats wrong with my 4-door??



haha I just always want to be that person who owns something other people don't...right now I'm not in that category at all


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I just always want to be that person who owns something other people don't...right now I'm not in that category at all



Oh .. your "THAT GUY" lol jk


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh .. your "THAT GUY" lol jk



haha 

uh!!! I'm bored


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha
> 
> uh!!! I'm bored



ME TOOO. quite bored.


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> hmm...I like Nissans...I need something thats good on gas...because I will be driving home ever once in awhile....my mom was looking at a PT Cruiser!  I just dont think I could bring myself to drive it...but then I thought..."Well....if it will takt me to Disney, then how could I camplain?" lol



Definately get a mini coop they are the bestest little cars in the world mine is a 2007 but it waznt that expensive.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> ME TOOO. quite bored.



Not working today?


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> ME TOOO. quite bored.



ugh...yes. I agree. Very bored


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> Definately get a mini coop they are the bestest little cars in the world mine is a 2007 but it waznt that expensive.



hehe...yeah, my friend has one. It's pretty cute.


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> ugh...yes. I agree. Very bored



ME TOOO!! Hey Nichele, hows UCF?? Good School?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> Definately get a mini coop they are the bestest little cars in the world mine is a 2007 but it waznt that expensive.



Yeah they are great but they're also partly made with BMW parts so it can't help be be good!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> ME TOOO!! Hey Nichele, hows UCF?? Good School?



yes. I applied there. Great medical program! It's a the biggest branch of UF....I was thinking...I do CS, go to Valencia, and then transfer to UCF, so I work at WDW the whole time....that is my "Master Plan." lol What are your plans after CS?


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Not working today?



not until thursday!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> yes. I applied there. Great medical program! It's a the biggest branch of UF....I was thinking...I do CS, go to Valencia, and then transfer to UCF, so I work at WDW the whole time....that is my "Master Plan." lol What are your plans after CS?



What is Valencia? Uh oh, is UCF hard to get into? I have average grades  But, I'm intrested in Hospitality Management!


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> not until thursday!



Im on call Wednesday.. *shoots myself* I think on call is worse because you don't know if your working or not! lol its' like "Just tell me already!"


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> What is Valencia? Uh oh, is UCF hard to get into? I have average grades  But, I'm intrested in Hospitality Management!



Valencua is the Community College...And yeah...I spoke with my Guidence Counseler about that..and she told me that the bigger schools like UF, UCF, UNF or FSU are getting harder and harder to get into beause they are cutting back the number of students that they will take, and more and more students are applying...that is why I am going to Valencia...get my AA, and then transfer...I was thinking about Hospitality Magagement too!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Valencua is the Community College...And yeah...I spoke with my Guidence Counseler about that..and she told me that the bigger schools like UF, UCF, UNF or FSU are getting harder and harder to get into beause they are cutting back the number of students that they will take, and more and more students are applying...that is why I am going to Valencia...get my AA, and then transfer...I was thinking about Hospitality Magagement too!!!



UCF and USF are very hard to get into. I don't know about FSU or UF. But do you know if Valencia has housing? I need to go to college outside of my home state.


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> What is Valencia? Uh oh, is UCF hard to get into? I have average grades  But, I'm intrested in Hospitality Management!



university of central florida right??

i was looking there!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> UCF and USF are very hard to get into. I don't know about FSU or UF. But do you know if Valencia has housing? I need to go to college outside of my home state.



UF and FSU and UM are VERY hard schools to get into...harder than USF and UCF...and sadly, no, Valencia offers no housing...so, I'm going to have to find an apartment after CS....(If I get in....)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> university of central florida right??
> 
> i was looking there!!



Yeah it's hard to get in there though idk how your grades are though...so you might be able too.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah it's hard to get in there though idk how your grades are though...so you might be able too.



yeah...you never know...but if you go to a communtity college and get an AA degree...then the schools will automatically accept you...that is my plan! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Valencua is the Community College...And yeah...I spoke with my Guidence Counseler about that..and she told me that the bigger schools like UF, UCF, UNF or FSU are getting harder and harder to get into beause they are cutting back the number of students that they will take, and more and more students are applying...that is why I am going to Valencia...get my AA, and then transfer...I was thinking about Hospitality Magagement too!!!



How far away is Valencia from WDW?

My IDEAL plan after CS, is to attend a college near by, learn something in the feild of hospitality or hotel & recreation, and while enrolled, I plan to apply for the WDW Professional Internships. Then work in Disney my whole life lol


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah it's hard to get in there though idk how your grades are though...so you might be able too.



yeah.. thats just one of the many places.. i highly doubt i would go there.. and my grades are good. merit honor roll, and honor roll


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> How far away is Valencia from WDW?
> 
> My IDEAL plan after CS, is to attend a college near by, learn something in the feild of hospitality or hotel & recreation, and while enrolled, I plan to apply for the WDW Professional Internships. Then work in Disney my whole life lol



about 25 min. 

lol We are on the same wavelength! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> yeah.. thats just one of the many places.. i highly doubt i would go there.. and my grades are good. merit honor roll, and honor roll



That's really good I wish I had focused enough in high school to have honor rolls and such on my record.


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> about 25 min.
> 
> lol We are on the same wavelength! lol



you two are all set..

i have no clue what i want to go to school for..
but like you i want to work for disney...well forever haha


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> UF and FSU and UM are VERY hard schools to get into...harder than USF and UCF...and sadly, no, *Valencia offers no housing...so, I'm going to have to find an apartment after CS...*.(If I get in....)



We can be roommates and find an apartment!!! lol


----------



## NiCO0303

See his is why i don't cook, i burnt myself OOooooooooooOooouuuuchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> See his is why i don't cook, i burnt myself OOooooooooooOooouuuuchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oh no that is not good!!


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> See his is why i don't cook, i burnt myself OOooooooooooOooouuuuchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol haha awwwwww


----------



## NiCO0303

i think when i get down to CS it  is going to be pizza nighttt alooooott anyone up for CHEEESE PiZZA?!?!


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> i think when i get down to CS it  is going to be pizza nighttt alooooott anyone up for CHEEESE PiZZA?!?!



i like a good cheese pizza myself! 

so does anyone know of any CS blogs. besides ours


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8YXdIAoeUs

LOL this is awesome!!!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> We can be roommates and find an apartment!!! lol



Yay!! That sounds perfect!!! 



NiCO0303 said:


> See his is why i don't cook, i burnt myself OOooooooooooOooouuuuchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ouchtown man! Population you! 

lol Love Dodgeball!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8YXdIAoeUs
> 
> LOL this is awesome!!!



Lmao I've seen that before! haha I would totally do that if I were a character!



NiCO0303 said:


> i think when i get down to CS it  is going to be pizza nighttt alooooott anyone up for CHEEESE PiZZA?!?!



IM DOWN!


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8YXdIAoeUs
> 
> LOL this is awesome!!!



hahahaha. that was great


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> hahahaha. that was great



lol Amazing


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> i think when i get down to CS it  is going to be pizza nighttt alooooott anyone up for CHEEESE PiZZA?!?!



hehe...allright!


----------



## haleyg

hmmm. so does anyone have any different pictures with characters..not like the traditional ones.

i know random.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> hmmm. so does anyone have any different pictures with characters..not like the traditional ones.
> 
> i know random.



I dont. But I saw a pic of someone with the mad hatter....I would love to meet him!


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8YXdIAoeUs
> 
> LOL this is awesome!!!



LMBO that made me feel better!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> I dont. But I saw a pic of someone with the mad hatter....I would love to meet him!



well when we get in.

either mnsshp or mvmcp we will go to. I meet so many characters at mvmcp including mad hatter


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Apperantly in Disney all the characters like to Crank that Soulja Boy because there are a lot of vids lol


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> well when we get in.
> 
> either mnsshp or mvmcp we will go to. I meet so many characters at mvmcp including mad hatter



o0o0o I'm very excited about going to those things!!


----------



## jujuberry

Knock Knock!

Who's there? 

Interrupting Yeti.

Interruptin-

RAWR!


If you watch the first nine seconds of this video it's proof how awesome this joke is. =]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FPchJav2p4


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> o0o0o I'm very excited about going to those things!!



What are those things? I don't know many abreviations


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> o0o0o I'm very excited about going to those things!!



mmeeeeeeee tooooo i cant wait to go down there and have a day off to go to the park with you guys!!! we will have to go on everyone's favorite attraction!!!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> o0o0o I'm very excited about going to those things!!



it was a lot of fun.. i am too.. when we get in, i want to go to both..


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> What are those things? I don't know many abreviations



Mickey's Not so Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Verry Merry Christmas Party. The parks look really amazing....it's one of the reasons why I am excited to work during the holidays....If I get in...


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> What are those things? I don't know many abreviations



mickeys not so scary halloween party and mickeys very merry christmas party


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Ok then yeah I'm excited to see both of those also!!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> mmeeeeeeee tooooo i cant wait to go down there and have a day off to go to the park with you guys!!! we will have to go on everyone's favorite attraction!!!!!



yes!!! And I really want to ride the TOT!! I have never been, but when I was little, I saw a billboard for it and I was like...So afraid! But now I am ready to conquer my fear!! Any takers? lol


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> mmeeeeeeee tooooo i cant wait to go down there and have a day off to go to the park with you guys!!! we will have to go on everyone's favorite attraction!!!!!



well then..what is your favorite ride



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Ok then yeah I'm excited to see both of those also!!



we should probably all go together. (hopefully) it would be fun


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yes!!! And I really want to ride the TOT!! I have never been, but when I was little, I saw a billboard for it and I was like...So afraid! But now I am ready to conquer my fear!! Any takers? lol



i live for that ride!! ill be right on there with you.. no hands and all. haha


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> well then..what is your favorite ride
> 
> 
> 
> we should probably all go together. (hopefully) it would be fun



yup  It wouldnt be as fun if we all didnt go together!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yup  It wouldnt be as fun if we all didnt go together!



aw. the DIS CS family


and wow its been 20 days since your interview thats crazy


----------



## CamilleMarae

ugh i hate when i miss so much! darn Company rehearsal! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> aw. the DIS CS family
> 
> 
> and wow its been 20 days since your interview thats crazy



haha We should all get shirts made that say DIS CS Fall 2010 (for everyone who gets in of course...)


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> aw. the DIS CS family
> 
> 
> and wow its been 20 days since your interview thats crazy



yes...I am going Insane!! Oh...I wanted to mention this earlier...

So...I'm driving home from school. I'm on my street, gettig ready to turn into the driveway....I glance over at the mailbox, it was opened a little....And I saw a flash of white...I got so excited, that I hurridly park my car and run to the mailbox...could it be? My heart was pounding so fast....this is it, the moment I've been waiting for....I slowly open the mailbox....and find it empty.....a trick of light...I was so sad....


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha We should all get shirts made that say DIS CS Fall 2010 (for everyone who gets in of course...)



lol we totally should!


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha We should all get shirts made that say DIS CS Fall 2010 (for everyone who gets in of course...)



I think that sounds like a GREAT idea!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> yes!!! And I really want to ride the TOT!! I have never been, but when I was little, I saw a billboard for it and I was like...So afraid! But now I am ready to conquer my fear!! Any takers? lol



Heck YES!!!! i'll go i love that ride!!!


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha We should all get shirts made that say DIS CS Fall 2010 (for everyone who gets in of course...)



that is an awesome idea.. i am down for that!!



Nichele said:


> yes...I am going Insane!! Oh...I wanted to mention this earlier...
> 
> So...I'm driving home from school. I'm on my street, gettig ready to turn into the driveway....I glance over at the mailbox, it was opened a little....And I saw a flash of white...I got so excited, that I hurridly park my car and run to the mailbox...could it be? My heart was pounding so fast....this is it, the moment I've been waiting for....I slowly open the mailbox....and find it empty.....a trick of light...I was so sad....



oh no. im sorry. i hate that.. i have disney emails saved to my contacts in my email..so everytime it says i have a new email from disney i get all excited.. its terrible


----------



## NiCO0303

haleyg said:


> well then..what is your favorite ride
> 
> 
> 
> we should probably all go together. (hopefully) it would be fun



My favorite ride , yea umm bout that i don't have a favorite but i don't not like anything.  when we get their we have to go on EVERYTHHING!!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

yay for tshirts! fo sho! can we bedazzle them? lol lol hahahahahahaha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I thought the envelope was suppsed to be purple?


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> that is an awesome idea.. i am down for that!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh no. im sorry. i hate that.. i have disney emails saved to my contacts in my email..so everytime it says i have a new email from disney i get all excited.. its terrible



Yes....everything seems to be reminding me of Disney!



NiCO0303 said:


> My favorite ride , yea umm bout that i don't have a favorite but i don't not like anything.  when we get their we have to go on EVERYTHHING!!!



lol Yeah!!!! I wanna go on every ride at every park!!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

haleyg said:


> that is an awesome idea.. i am down for that!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh no. im sorry. i hate that.. i have disney emails saved to my contacts in my email..so everytime it says i have a new email from disney i get all excited.. its terrible



AWWW im sorry i would have cried a little.  do they email you when you get in to because i was wondering if you get an email before the actual acceptance letter kind of like school.  BTW i got into UCF!!!! for the Spring 2011


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> My favorite ride , yea umm bout that i don't have a favorite but i don't not like anything.  when we get their we have to go on EVERYTHHING!!!



haha same here. i love all the rides.. 



CamilleMarae said:


> yay for tshirts! fo sho! can we bedazzle them? lol lol hahahahahahaha



bedazzle..lets do it



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I thought the envelope was suppsed to be purple?


is it. i kow CP folder is purple, and it think CS folder is yellow or something like that..i was looking at pictures.. but i have no clue what color the envelope it



Nichele said:


> Yes....everything seems to be reminding me of Disney!
> 
> 
> 
> lol Yeah!!!! I wanna go on every ride at every park!!!!


i know. same here.. every little thing


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> AWWW im sorry i would have cried a little.  do they email you when you get in to because i was wondering if you get an email before the actual acceptance letter kind of like school.  BTW i got into UCF!!!! for the Spring 2011



i think thats what they do..

and omg. that is awesome congrats


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> yes!!! And I really want to ride the TOT!! I have never been, but when I was little, I saw a billboard for it and I was like...So afraid! But now I am ready to conquer my fear!! Any takers? lol



*Chokes on Mac n Cheese* YOU'VE NEVER BEEN ON TOT?!?!?! omg! That's the first thing we're doing lol 


Oh and I think the shirts thing is AWESOME! i'll do it! lol 


And the CS folder is Yellowish Orangish.. like the homepage.


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> *Chokes on Mac n Cheese* YOU'VE NEVER BEEN ON TOT?!?!?! omg! That's the first thing we're doing lol
> 
> 
> Oh and I think the shirts thing is AWESOME! i'll do it! lol
> 
> 
> And the CS folder is Yellowish Orangish.. like the homepage.



haha chokes on mac and cheese made me laugh


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> *Chokes on Mac n Cheese* YOU'VE NEVER BEEN ON TOT?!?!?! omg! That's the first thing we're doing lol
> 
> 
> Oh and I think the shirts thing is AWESOME! i'll do it! lol
> 
> 
> And the CS folder is Yellowish Orangish.. like the homepage.



LOL Noooo Ive never even been to MGM or DAK!!! 

OMG....we def have to make some T-shirts!!!

That's good...now I know what to look for


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> LOL Noooo Ive never even been to MGM or DAK!!!
> 
> OMG....we def have to make some T-shirts!!!
> 
> That's good...now I know what to look for


oh man... we are going to have too much fun.


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> *LOL Noooo Ive never even been to MGM or DAK!!! *
> 
> OMG....we def have to make some T-shirts!!!
> 
> That's good...now I know what to look for



Omg.. I swear I'm going to faint lol Can I go with you the 1st time you go to those two parks? I LOVE taking new people into Disney!!! I feel like It's new for ME too! lol Wow, theres so much for you to do!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Here is a quick shirt we could get from Disney's online store...put your fav character on it...






Also Steph I too have only been to MK and Epcot...and I didn't care much for Epcot but I was like 5 or 6 when we went.


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Omg.. I swear I'm going to faint lol Can I go with you the 1st time you go to those two parks? I LOVE taking new people into Disney!!! I feel like It's new for ME too! lol Wow, theres so much for you to do!!!



thats exactly what I love doing. I took my friend there a couple years ago for the 1st time.. it was like my first trip all over again


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Here is a quick shirt we could get from Disney's online store...put your fav character on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Steph I too have only been to MK and Epcot...and I didn't care much for Epcot but I was like 5 or 6 when we went.



hmm. i wonder if they have prince eric.. haha

oh my. epcot. i love it there. the countries are so much fun


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> hmm. i wonder if they have prince eric.. haha
> 
> oh my. epcot. i love it there. the countries are so much fun



This was in the male section so it didn't have any prince or princesses lol I imagine it isn't in high demand I'm sure the female one does.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Here is a quick shirt we could get from Disney's online store...put your fav character on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Steph I too have only been to MK and Epcot...and I didn't care much for Epcot but I was like 5 or 6 when we went.



*Seriously Faints* Well then I want to be there for when you go to DAK and MGM!! AND you need to go back to Epcot and appricate it. Seriously though, I never liked Epcot growing up and now I love it!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> *Seriously Faints* Well then I want to be there for when you go to DAK and MGM!! AND you need to go back to Epcot and appricate it. Seriously though, I never liked Epcot growing up and now I love it!



Yeah from what I've read it's more of a place for people a little older in age I want to go back and of course I want to go to the others.


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Here is a quick shirt we could get from Disney's online store...put your fav character on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Steph I too have only been to MK and Epcot...and I didn't care much for Epcot but I was like 5 or 6 when we went.





What if we each got our favourite character?!?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> What if we each got our favourite character?!?



Yeah just everyone gets DIS CS Fall '10...not enough room to put 2010 you only get 15 characters


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah just everyone gets DIS CS Fall '10...not enough room to put 2010 you only get 15 characters


lets just do it anyways! i know a graphic designer too. he could probably design them for us if we wanted our names on them or something!


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> lets just do it anyways! i know a graphic designer too. he could probably design them for us if we wanted our names on them or something!



Names would be awesome! But we could get in trouble for not purchasing the shirts through Disney if they have disney logos or characters. Some guy vlogged about it.


----------



## NiCO0303

im down for a tshirt but i can do with out the bedazzles sry girls on the shirts we should all have our favorite disney character so we can all stand out I CALL BUZZ LIGHTYEAR and STITCH (I JUST CANT DECIDE)!!!!


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> lets just do it anyways! i know a graphic designer too. he could probably design them for us if we wanted our names on them or something!



really?? thats awesome


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> Names would be awesome! But we could get in trouble for not purchasing the shirts through Disney if they have disney logos or characters. Some guy vlogged about it.


well thats stupid!


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> really?? thats awesome


Fo REALS! hahaha


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> im down for a tshirt but i can do with out the bedazzles sry girls on the shirts we should all have our favorite disney character so we can all stand out I CALL BUZZ LIGHTYEAR and STITCH (I JUST CANT DECIDE)!!!!



theres only certain pictures you can get put on them


----------



## jujuberry

They just don't want to lose revenue for something they created. =]


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> well thats stupid!



Yeah copy right laws suck


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> They just don't want to lose revenue for something they created. =]


true i guess. hahahaha


----------



## CrazySteph

Too bad we can't get the Shirts now lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Too bad we can't get the Shirts now lol



yeah that could end up sucking if we got them now lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Also! If we all get in, we should like plan a dinner for when we get down there!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Also! If we all get in, we should like plan a dinner for when we get down there!



Yeah I think we all will have a day off before traditions we could all meet up and car pool somewhere


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I think we all will have a day off before traditions we could all meet up and car pool somewhere



that would be nice!

and i know steph. i want to get a shirt now too.. just dont want to jinx anything


----------



## CrazySteph

All this CareerStart talk puts me into a good mood lol


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I think we all will have a day off before traditions we could all meet up and car pool somewhere



I can fit like 4 other people in my car! =] 



OH! And I wanted to know from the girls: Should I bring a TV? I have a plasma that I can bring down to set up since I'm driving. Unless someone else wanted to.


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> I can fit like 4 other people in my car! =]
> 
> 
> *
> OH! And I wanted to know from the girls: Should I bring a TV? I have a plasma that I can bring down to set up since I'm driving. Unless someone else wanted to*.



The girl I talked to said to bring one. You can never have too many T.V's lol I know I'm going to bring one.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Omg.. I swear I'm going to faint lol Can I go with you the 1st time you go to those two parks? I LOVE taking new people into Disney!!! I feel like It's new for ME too! lol Wow, theres so much for you to do!!!



lol yeah....thats something I really want to do. So we'll have to go!!!!! All of us should go!!!!



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I think we all will have a day off before traditions we could all meet up and car pool somewhere



Yeah! We could like go out to dinner or something! Bc we wont be able to get into the parks yet 

yeah. I'm bringing a tv too!


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> I can fit like 4 other people in my car! =]
> 
> 
> 
> OH! And I wanted to know from the girls: Should I bring a TV? I have a plasma that I can bring down to set up since I'm driving. Unless someone else wanted to.



dang girl. plasma. nice. 

im not planning on bringing anything until i know for sure.. but if you want. go right ahead


----------



## CamilleMarae

Im bringing my tv! Fo sho!


----------



## jujuberry

haleyg said:


> dang girl. plasma. nice.
> 
> im not planning on bringing anything until i know for sure.. but if you want. go right ahead




I tend to always get my hopes up. XD


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> I tend to always get my hopes up. XD



Its okay. We can dream lol


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Its okay. We can dream lol



I know that if I don't get in, Imma try try again!


----------



## haleyg

well if tvs are being supplied. i can bring a dvd player!!


----------



## jujuberry

haleyg said:


> well if tvs are being supplied. i can bring a dvd player!!



I have a billion dvds!


----------



## CrazySteph

I think I'm going to bring my VHS player as well. Since all my Disney movies are VHS lol


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> I have a billion dvds!



so do i. loads of them.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> so do i. loads of them.



YAY!! Movie Night!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> YAY!! Movie Night!!!



with popcorn. Yum.


----------



## Nichele

Now I'm so excited! I'm playing around with this t shirt designer! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Now I'm so excited! I'm playing around with this t shirt designer! lol



the one on this disney store site?? 

im on youtube watching the vlogs about college program. i wish there were more CS ones.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> the one on this disney store site??
> 
> im on youtube watching the vlogs about college program. i wish there were more CS ones.



yeah...I looked at that one...and then I played with some other ones...customink.com and the like....just to see what they would look like

Yeah...finding anything on CS is hard! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yeah...I looked at that one...and then I played with some other ones...customink.com and the like....just to see what they would look like
> 
> Yeah...finding anything on CS is hard! lol



I could spend hours making shirts..

i dont understand why it is. But that is also another reason why i want to get in... you make a blog or vlog, just for CS. since there are pretty much none..but ours


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> I could spend hours making shirts..
> 
> i dont understand why it is. But that is also another reason why i want to get in... you make a blog or vlog, just for CS. since there are pretty much none..but ours



lol me too...

That is the plan....If(WHEN) I get in, I think that we should make a vlog...so we can help people who are having trouble gaining information on this elusive program....


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> I tend to always get my hopes up. XD



How far are you driving with your TV? I have an LCD TV and PS3 I want to bring but I don't know if they should ride in the sun for 7 hours...but if I get in and bring it game/bluray night at my place


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> How far are you driving with your TV? I have an LCD TV and PS3 I want to bring but I don't know if they should ride in the sun for 7 hours...but if I get in and bring it game/bluray night at my place



sweet....I'll bring the popcorn!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol me too...
> 
> That is the plan....If(WHEN) I get in, I think that we should make a vlog...so we can help people who are having trouble gaining information on this elusive program....



then lets do it.. the elusive program..nice.  Its like some sort of mystery to what exactly this program is. haha



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> How far are you driving with your TV? I have an LCD TV and PS3 I want to bring but I don't know if they should ride in the sun for 7 hours...but if I get in and bring it game/bluray night at my place



WOOO. ill bring the pizza


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> sweet....I'll bring the popcorn!





haleyg said:


> then lets do it.. the elusive program..nice.  Its like some sort of mystery to what exactly this program is. haha
> 
> 
> 
> WOOO. ill bring the pizza



Wwwwicked cool


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> How far are you driving with your TV? I have an LCD TV and PS3 I want to bring but I don't know if they should ride in the sun for 7 hours...but if I get in and bring it game/bluray night at my place



I'll be driving for about... 13/14 hours? I'm taking my SNES, PS2, and probably my NES. But most of my things will fit in my backseats so I'll have it covered. =]


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> I'll be driving for about... 13/14 hours? I'm taking my SNES, PS2, and probably my NES. But most of my things will fit in my backseats so I'll have it covered. =]



Hmm well if you're going to risk yours that far I'll rick mine also! Only other thing I'm worried about is leaving it in my car at the hotel over night as I'll be coming down the day before we check in.


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hmm well if you're going to risk yours that far I'll rick mine also! Only other thing I'm worried about is leaving it in my car at the hotel over night as I'll be coming down the day before we check in.



I wouldn't leave it in your car over night. XD We had our car broken into once in Florida. Plus it gets pretty hot. I suggest you take it in with you! =]


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> I wouldn't leave it in your car over night. XD We had our car broken into once in Florida. Plus it gets pretty hot. I suggest you take it in with you! =]



Yeah that's an option I could also explore for some reason I couldn't add that up lol?


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah that's an option I could also explore for some reason I couldn't add that up lol?



It's cool! =] I'm a little crazy when it comes to my things 'cause we don't have much money to replace them. XD


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> It's cool! =] I'm a little crazy when it comes to my things 'cause we don't have much money to replace them. XD



Yeah I'm still making payments on my TV so I really don't want to lose it and have to continue to pay for it...

So does anyone have any goals they want to complete before they go? (Besides being accepted?) I want to lose about 20 pounds. I've already started dieting and what not. Anyone else have any little side thing before you go?


----------



## CamilleMarae

well... i really want to do a lot of performing before i leave. being that i wont be able to really "dance" when im in florida... just because im a performing artist and all... lol and not dancing for 7 months is a really long time. i also just kind of want to get out and audition for a lot of stuff. maybe thinking about an entertainment role later at disney...


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I'm still making payments on my TV so I really don't want to lose it and have to continue to pay for it...
> 
> So does anyone have any goals they want to complete before they go? (Besides being accepted?) I want to lose about 20 pounds. I've already started dieting and what not. Anyone else have any little side thing before you go?




- Get over the cold I'm currently fighting. XD
- Lose some weight. =]
- Get better at the violin. 
- Gain a better memory because I'm awful.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> - Get over the cold I'm currently fighting. XD
> - Lose some weight. =]
> - Get better at the violin.
> - Gain a better memory because I'm awful.



Well the first three are do able I don't know about the last though

Not a lot you can do about that I don't think.


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well the first three are do able I don't know about the last though
> 
> Not a lot you can do about that I don't think.



Actually I got a daily planner that should help! (But I keep forgetting to put it into my purse. )


----------



## CrazySteph

Woo! Sorry guys! I went to go work out! 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> How far are you driving with your TV? I have an LCD TV and PS3 I want to bring but I don't know if they should ride in the sun for 7 hours...but if I get in and bring it game/bluray night at my place



I'm bringing my Gamecube! lol with my AWESOME Sonic the Hedgehog games!


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Woo! Sorry guys! I went to go work out!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bringing my Gamecube! lol with my AWESOME Sonic the Hedgehog games!



Thank goodness! A female gamer! =D


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Woo! Sorry guys! I went to go work out!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bringing my Gamecube! lol with my AWESOME Sonic the Hedgehog games!



haha I miss Sonic games! I believe Taylor told me she likes playing games too we're having a party so I can yall down down to China Town LOL


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> Thank goodness! A female gamer! =D



I really am though! lol But not like hard core games. Like Sonic, Mario, Kingdom Hearts, and like Wii games lol


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> I really am though! lol But not like hard core games. Like Sonic, Mario, Kingdom Hearts, and like Wii games lol



I'm so excited!!!! =3


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Is it NHL?



No, it's Hockey East, college hockey. Because I'm just that cool. 

Also, I missed 10 pages. 10. homygod, I feel like a horrible poster/left out. 
 I still really like the banana


----------



## CamilleMarae

Taylor29 said:


> No, it's Hockey East, college hockey. Because I'm just that cool.
> 
> Also, I missed 10 pages. 10. homygod, I feel like a horrible poster/left out.
> I still really like the banana


lol i hate when that happens! when you miss out on all the convo!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> No, it's Hockey East, college hockey. Because I'm just that cool.
> 
> Also, I missed 10 pages. 10. homygod, I feel like a horrible poster/left out.
> I still really like the banana



Yeah we had a lot of discussions today lol


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah we had a lot of discussions today lol


0.0 I'm going to have to read everything tomorrow!! I'm going to have a lot to comment on....



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I miss Sonic games! I believe Taylor told me she likes playing games too we're having a party so I can yall down down to China Town LOL



TAYLOR LOVES VIDEO GAMES


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> 0.0 I'm going to have to read everything tomorrow!! I'm going to have a lot to comment on....
> 
> 
> 
> TAYLOR LOVES VIDEO GAMES


----------



## Taylor29

CrazySteph said:


> I really am though! lol But not like hard core games. Like Sonic, Mario, Kingdom Hearts, and like Wii games lol



Same here! I love my gamecube!!


----------



## LynnTracey

I am think about start My career after complete My Education.


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> I'll be driving for about... 13/14 hours? I'm taking my SNES, PS2, and probably my NES. But most of my things will fit in my backseats so I'll have it covered. =]



sweet! I havent played a NES in forever!! I wish I could bring my wii!!!....but alas...I have two younger brothers who would probably kill me before they let me take it away from them...lol...Do you have Mario?? Cuz Mario is the Bestest!!! lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

Nichele said:


> sweet! I havent played a NES in forever!! I wish I could bring my wii!!!....but alas...I have two younger brothers who would probably kill me before they let me take it away from them...lol...Do you have Mario?? Cuz Mario is the Bestest!!! lol



i got the N64 with the mario 64 game!  i'm totally begging my sisters to let me bring my nintendo64. they never play it anyways! and i'll just save up for a new PS2, i want to play my videogames too!


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> i got the N64 with the mario 64 game!  i'm totally begging my sisters to let me bring my nintendo64. they never play it anyways! and i'll just save up for a new PS2, i want to play my videogames too!



An N64?!?! No way! I used to play that all the time when I was little!! Mario 64 is the greatest!! That game practically raised me! lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

Nichele said:


> An N64?!?! No way! I used to play that all the time when I was little!! Mario 64 is the greatest!! That game practically raised me! lol



oh yeah! i remember the very first game my mom got me for the 64 and i still have it! it's "elmo's letter adventure" you went around a bunch of different places with elmo to find certain letters! 

from time to time i play it, just be 4 again.


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> oh yeah! i remember the very first game my mom got me for the 64 and i still have it! it's "elmo's letter adventure" you went around a bunch of different places with elmo to find certain letters!
> 
> from time to time i play it, just be 4 again.



hehe. Thats cute!  I remember when I was little, my friends would come over, and we would play Paper Mario....That game is the Best!! I loved it so much, that I bought it for the wii!! lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

Nichele said:


> hehe. Thats cute!  I remember when I was little, my friends would come over, and we would play Paper Mario....That game is the Best!! I loved it so much, that I bought it for the wii!! lol



i paper mario too! and for the wii  

i got like 25 games for the n64 that all still work!

i just recently found and bought donkey kong 64


----------



## haleyg

oh my. i think i want to beall of yours guys best friends. video games.. thats like heaven to me.!!

and did i read that steph likes kingdom hearts!! because i have to say that is my favorite game!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

myanimeworld149 said:


> i paper mario too! and for the wii
> 
> i got like 25 games for the n64 that all still work!
> 
> i just recently found and bought donkey kong 64


N64! thats the way to go!! lol
i like my wii  i should bring that. hahaha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> N64! thats the way to go!! lol
> i like my wii  i should bring that. hahaha



Yes bring your Wii and get Epic Mickey I heard it's going to be a great game.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yes bring your Wii and get Epic Mickey I heard it's going to be a great game.



Yes! That will truly be...epic! lol


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> sweet! I havent played a NES in forever!! I wish I could bring my wii!!!....but alas...I have two younger brothers who would probably kill me before they let me take it away from them...lol...Do you have Mario?? Cuz Mario is the Bestest!!! lol



Yesh!! =]


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yes bring your Wii and get Epic Mickey I heard it's going to be a great game.


YES FOR SURE I WILL  hahahaha


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> Yesh!! =]



sweet!! I'm lovin' me some Mario!! I'm actually not a big huge gamer...but for Mario... I will play All Night Long!!! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> sweet!! I'm lovin' me some Mario!! I'm actually not a big huge gamer...but for Mario... I will play All Night Long!!! lol



im right there with you.. mario. have you played the new one for the wii.


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> oh my. i think i want to beall of yours guys best friends. video games.. thats like heaven to me.!!
> 
> and did i read that steph likes kingdom hearts!! because i have to say that is my favorite game!!



Yes!!! I have played and beaten both games!!! Isn't it the best game in the whole wide world?!?! lol I'm glad someone else understands! and its funny too!! and romantic! and DISNEY!! lol



Nichele said:


> sweet!! I'm lovin' me some Mario!! I'm actually not a big huge gamer...but for Mario... I will play All Night Long!!! lol



That's how I am with SONIC AND MARIO!! 

Speaking of Sonic and Mario. I get my work out with my arms by playing Sonic and Mario at the Olympic Games! The swimming one hurts! lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Yes!!! I have played and beaten both games!!! Isn't it the best game in the whole wide world?!?! lol I'm glad someone else understands! and its funny too!! and romantic! and DISNEY!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I am with SONIC AND MARIO!!
> 
> Speaking of Sonic and Mario. I get my work out with my arms by playing Sonic and Mario at the Olympic Games! The swimming one hurts! lol



im currently playing the 2nd one. pretty much done with it. It is, disney combined with a video game can it get any better!!

I know.. olympic is quite the workout


----------



## NiCO0303

i can bring my Wii and the games like american idol and wii fit.   but doesn't mgm have the american idol expirience???


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> i can bring my Wii and the games like american idol and wii fit.   but doesn't mgm have the american idol expirience???



yep. the american idol experience is there!

and how is everyone on this during the day.. im sick, so im home. but do you guys have computer or free time at school, for those who are in school


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> yep. the american idol experience is there!
> 
> and how is everyone on this during the day.. im sick, so im home. but do you guys have computer or free time at school, for those who are in school



lol I'm glad you asked that! Cuz it's pretty funny...I cant reply to these when I'm at school....but when I'm interning....or at lunch...or at journalism...I am always checking this site to see what everyone else is saying!!  and this website isn't blocked at my school!

no...havent played the new one...yet!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol I'm glad you asked that! Cuz it's pretty funny...I cant reply to these when I'm at school....but when I'm interning....or at lunch...or at journalism...I am always checking this site to see what everyone else is saying!!  and this website isn't blocked at my school!
> 
> no...havent played the new one...yet!!



lucky..pretty much everything is blocked on the schools computers.. so if i could i would be checking this thing all the time at school.

its so fun. though, i dont suggest playing with 3 other people, they tend to jump on you, and knock you off of the cliffs. haha


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> lucky..pretty much everything is blocked on the schools computers.. so if i could i would be checking this thing all the time at school.
> 
> its so fun. though, i dont suggest playing with 3 other people, they tend to jump on you, and knock you off of the cliffs. haha



lol well....it drives me crazy when there havent been replies in awhile. I'm like, "C'mon! Somebody say something!" lol but then I remember that other people have a life. lol

haha. Thats funny. I also like to play Super Smash bros. Just for that reason!


----------



## CrazySteph

Yeah I'm home for the day lol I'm not lucky enough to be on these boards at school. It's blocked!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol well....it drives me crazy when there havent been replies in awhile. I'm like, "C'mon! Somebody say something!" lol but then I remember that other people have a life. lol
> 
> haha. Thats funny. I also like to play Super Smash bros. Just for that reason!



haha i feel the same way.. i feel the need to post for the reason.. but its true. those lucky people who have a life!!

well. i play with my sisters and and the ones boyfriend..i had like 20 lives..and they knocked me down to 5.. haha.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Yeah I'm home for the day lol I'm not lucky enough to be on these boards at school. It's blocked!



YAy! One of the perks of being a senior!!!



haleyg said:


> haha i feel the same way.. i feel the need to post for the reason.. but its true. those lucky people who have a life!!
> 
> well. i play with my sisters and and the ones boyfriend..i had like 20 lives..and they knocked me down to 5.. haha.



ah..I know the feeling. My brother kick my butt everytime I play. And he's 11.... Shamed...


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> YAy! One of the perks of being a senior!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ah..I know the feeling. My brother kick my butt everytime I play. And he's 11.... Shamed...



you would think being a senior would give you nice perks.. you guys are lucky..my school just sucks
aw.. my sisters an 19, and 27.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> you would think being a senior would give you nice perks.. you guys are lucky..my school just sucks
> aw.. my sisters an 19, and 27.



you dont have any perks?!?!....I think the most exciting thing we have of off campus lunch...

My brothers are 11 and 13...


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> you dont have any perks?!?!....I think the most exciting thing we have of off campus lunch...
> 
> My brothers are 11 and 13...



the only perk seniors have is to park in the upper parking lot..which really isnt that big a deal. i wish we could leave for lunch...but we have to eat in the cafe.. i used to eat in the art room, but that is no longer allowed


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey what's up everybody?!?!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> the only perk seniors have is to park in the upper parking lot..which really isnt that big a deal. i wish we could leave for lunch...but we have to eat in the cafe.. i used to eat in the art room, but that is no longer allowed



yeah, I had art last year, and a few friends and I would stay in the art room during lunch...that was always fun, cuz then we would blast music...(We were right next to the shop class...lots of noise!)  But, I've been so busy with schoolwork...that like every day for lunch, I have been in the library...working...*Sigh* Only 2 and a half more months!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yeah, I had art last year, and a few friends and I would stay in the art room during lunch...that was always fun, cuz then we would blast music...(We were right next to the shop class...lots of noise!)  But, I've been so busy with schoolwork...that like every day for lunch, I have been in the library...working...*Sigh* Only 2 and a half more months!!!



luckily only one of my classes gives a lot of homework.. only 2 1/2.. im so ready for it to be over with


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> luckily only one of my classes gives a lot of homework.. only 2 1/2.. im so ready for it to be over with



what classes are you taking?


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> what classes are you taking?



ap art, plants and animals, english 12, physics, im a art aid for art 2, economics, art 4, and gym.

pretty easy day if you ask me


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> ap art, plants and animals, english 12, physics, im a art aid for art 2, economics, art 4, and gym.
> 
> pretty easy day if you ask me



yes. that is amazing! Lots of art! lol

I take AP Government, co-op, Interning for the library, English IV, Journalism, Study Hall, and Forensics....hm, when I type it all out, it looks like a lot...but it's really not...that Ap class gives me TONS of homework! lol


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey what's up everybody?!?!



Hey!! We're just hanging out...waiting for the orangeish-yellow notebook....lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Oh wait, I'm home for the day cause I don't feel good. Not cause my school has senior perks, which it DOESN'T! lol I'm just like every other student.. no perks  I watched Aladdin earlier  

So what is it like, to live in Florida? lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Hey!! We're just hanging out...waiting for the orangeish-yellow notebook....lol



Haha yeah brutal...I feel all old bc I'm not in high school lol



CrazySteph said:


> Oh wait, I'm home for the day cause I don't feel good. Not cause my school has senior perks, which it DOESN'T! lol I'm just like every other student.. no perks  I watched Aladdin earlier
> 
> So what is it like, to live in Florida? lol



I hope you feel better!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yes. that is amazing! Lots of art! lol
> 
> I take AP Government, co-op, Interning for the library, English IV, Journalism, Study Hall, and Forensics....hm, when I type it all out, it looks like a lot...but it's really not...that Ap class gives me TONS of homework! lol



dang. your school seems cool. forensics. how awesome is that!! oh government. i had that last semester.. cant say i enjoyed it



CrazySteph said:


> Oh wait, I'm home for the day cause I don't feel good. Not cause my school has senior perks, which it DOESN'T! lol I'm just like every other student.. no perks  I watched Aladdin earlier
> 
> So what is it like, to live in Florida? lol



feel better


----------



## Nichele

It's not that great...It makes me sleepy...lol...

Aw. It seems like a whole bunch of people are sick! Feel better Steph and Haley!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Haha yeah brutal...I feel all old bc I'm not in high school lol
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better!





haleyg said:


> dang. your school seems cool. forensics. how awesome is that!! oh government. i had that last semester.. cant say i enjoyed it
> 
> 
> 
> feel better



Thanks you two! ^_^


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Oh wait, I'm home for the day cause I don't feel good. Not cause my school has senior perks, which it DOESN'T! lol I'm just like every other student.. no perks  I watched Aladdin earlier
> 
> So what is it like, to live in Florida? lol



hm. Florida. Hot...and humid. Every time I go to straighten my hair..it just poofs right back out! lol But it's pretty great cuz I can go to the beach pretty much whenever I want...which isnt often..lol And I live right smack in the middle of the state, so like, Orlando is 2 hrs away, Tampa is 2 hrs away, and Miami is about 3 hrs away. And then, my uncle lives in Jax, so we're always going up there...Jacksonville is sooo pretty  Next to Orlando...that is my favorite city!

So, what's Indiana like?

Oh! and we have lots of orange trees! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> hm. Florida. Hot...and humid. Every time I go to straighten my hair..it just poofs right back out! lol But it's pretty great cuz I can go to the beach pretty much whenever I want...which isnt often..lol And I live right smack in the middle of the state, so like, Orlando is 2 hrs away, Tampa is 2 hrs away, and Miami is about 3 hrs away. And then, my uncle lives in Jax, so we're always going up there...Jacksonville is sooo pretty  Next to Orlando...that is my favorite city!
> 
> So, what's Indiana like?
> 
> Oh! and we have lots of orange trees! lol



Ahh I swear one day i'm going to live there lol What's the town of Orlando like? or Kissimmee? or Celebration?! (I've been to Celebration's hospital and the town was cute)

Indiana's bor-ING! I HATE SNOW and Cold! but all the snow melts and its like in the 40s and people were wearing shorts! lol just because we've been used to like.. below 0 lol But the only nice thing about where I live is that I'm 15 minutes away from Lake Michigan. and that lake is SO BIG, that it's like an ocean but with no salt water!! So it's PERFECT! lol Plus, I don't have to worry about shark attacks! lol


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Ahh I swear one day i'm going to live there lol What's the town of Orlando like? or Kissimmee? or Celebration?! (I've been to Celebration's hospital and the town was cute)
> 
> Indiana's bor-ING! I HATE SNOW and Cold! but all the snow melts and its like in the 40s and people were wearing shorts! lol just because we've been used to like.. below 0 lol But the only nice thing about where I live is that I'm 15 minutes away from Lake Michigan. and that lake is SO BIG, that it's like an ocean but with no salt water!! So it's PERFECT! lol Plus, I don't have to worry about shark attacks! lol



ah...Orlando is wonderful  My favorite city in Florida!! Sooo many buildings!! lol I went to a concert in downtown Orlando about two years ago. And, we got a little lost, so we turn down this one road...it was the bus lane! We had so many people looking at us!!

Theres nothing really in Kissimmee except WDW

Celebration is super pretty...lol if(WHEN) we get there, we'll go and look at the model homes....it's so perfect that its a little creppy...lol

I LOVE staying in Orlando...and the malls...the Mall at Mellenia is the high end mall..I really like the Florida mall...it's sooo big!! And Fiesta Bay has the Vans Skate Park....and Ron Johns! lol  awesome


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Ahh I swear one day i'm going to live there lol What's the town of Orlando like? or Kissimmee? or Celebration?! (I've been to Celebration's hospital and the town was cute)
> 
> Indiana's bor-ING! I HATE SNOW and Cold! but all the snow melts and its like in the 40s and people were wearing shorts! lol just because we've been used to like.. below 0 lol But the only nice thing about where I live is that I'm 15 minutes away from Lake Michigan. and that lake is SO BIG, that it's like an ocean but with no salt water!! So it's PERFECT! lol Plus, I don't have to worry about shark attacks! lol



Downtown Orlando is great. I was there a few weeks ago when we went to Disney. It's got the Amway Arena (home of the Magic) and it's downtown is a little like New York as in you can park and pretty much walk everywhere. Museums and stuff in the down town part then of course the theme parks at the outskirts. 

Don't know much about Kissimmee but Celebration is essentially what Walt wanted Epcot to be. It's not exactly the same but it's a normal town pretty much just a lot of scenery and what not as I believe the Imagineers had some say in the making of it. This is what I've read online anyways never been to Celebration and we stayed in Kissimmee once but I was a young'n.


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> ah...Orlando is wonderful  My favorite city in Florida!! Sooo many buildings!! lol I went to a concert in downtown Orlando about two years ago. And, we got a little lost, so we turn down this one road...it was the bus lane! We had so many people looking at us!!
> 
> Theres nothing really in Kissimmee except WDW
> *
> Celebration is super pretty...lol if(WHEN) we get there, we'll go and look at the model homes....it's so perfect that its a little creppy...lol*
> 
> I LOVE staying in Orlando...and the malls...the Mall at Mellenia is the high end mall..I really like the Florida mall...it's sooo big!! And Fiesta Bay has the Vans Skate Park....and Ron Johns! lol  awesome



lol omg that's what everyone says about celebration!



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Downtown Orlando is great. I was there a few weeks ago when we went to Disney. It's got the Amway Arena (home of the Magic) and it's downtown is a little like New York as in you can park and pretty much walk everywhere. Museums and stuff in the down town part then of course the theme parks at the outskirts.
> 
> Don't know much about Kissimmee but Celebration is essentially what Walt wanted Epcot to be. It's not exactly the same but it's a normal town pretty much just a lot of scenery and what not as I believe the Imagineers had some say in the making of it. This is what I've read online anyways never been to Celebration and we stayed in Kissimmee once but I was a young'n.



uh oh. I don't think I'll like downtown Orlando that much lol I'm not a fan of like big buildings and traffic. I live an hour away from Chicago and EVERYONE loves to go and I hate it! lol (Actually I take that back, I like to shop there!) lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> It's not that great...It makes me sleepy...lol...
> 
> Aw. It seems like a whole bunch of people are sick! Feel better Steph and Haley!!!



thanks..


CrazySteph said:


> Thanks you two! ^_^



and thanks again!


but florida sounds so nice, and celebration, i want to see that. it seems awesome.

but steph. i am right there with you about snow and cold..


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> lol omg that's what everyone says about celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh. I don't think I'll like downtown Orlando that much lol I'm not a fan of like big buildings and traffic. I live an hour away from Chicago and EVERYONE loves to go and I hate it! lol (Actually I take that back, I like to shop there!) lol



haha. The shopping is the best part 

I like the Florida mall


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> haha. The shopping is the best part
> 
> I like the Florida mall



Is there any like safe places to live in the WDW area?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Is there any like safe places to live in the WDW area?



yeah...just stay away from the Florida Central Fairgrounds...that's the dangerous part of Orlando...Thats where Warped Tour is held...so I go there every year...it looks...um, not the greatest...

Oh and not near the airport...just bc it's the airport..

But anywhere else is fine
IMO the closer to WDW, the better....


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> yeah...just stay away from the Florida Central Fairgrounds...that's the dangerous part of Orlando...Thats where Warped Tour is held...so I go there every year...it looks...um, not the greatest...
> 
> Oh and not near the airport...just bc it's the airport..
> 
> But anywhere else is fine
> IMO the closer to WDW, the better....



Okay good! Cause thats what I'm worried about. I live in a small town right now so I don't have to worry so much about crime and what not and I know Florida's going to be a whole new ball park.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Okay good! Cause thats what I'm worried about. I live in a small town right now so I don't have to worry so much about crime and what not and I know Florida's going to be a whole new ball park.



yeah. Well, I want to live in Orlando after CS...so I've kinda been looking into it too.


----------



## CrazySteph

Is it true that the Orlando area is not exactly safe?


----------



## myanimeworld149

at my school seniors have the privilege to -drum roll- eat outside!

but it's Connecticut, so no one eats outside anyways, way too cold! 

oh and if you have a study hall (which i don't anymore) you could go outside as well. 

we also get our own full sized lockers, (all shiny and black), P.E. is easier (dodgeball XD), we get a hall all to ourselves (the senior hall), and we get to paint a square on the wall of the senior hall. that's about it


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Is it true that the Orlando area is not exactly safe?



It was rated as the 5th best place for Families to live by about.com so I'm sure it can't be too dangerous.

edit: for link http://moving.about.com/od/whymove/a/best_places.htm


----------



## haleyg

myanimeworld149 said:


> at my school seniors have the privilege to -drum roll- eat outside!
> 
> but it's Connecticut, so no one eats outside anyways, way too cold!
> 
> oh and if you have a study hall (which i don't anymore) you could go outside as well.
> 
> we also get our own full sized lockers, (all shiny and black), P.E. is easier (dodgeball XD), we get a hall all to ourselves (the senior hall), and we get to paint a square on the wall of the senior hall. that's about it



thats awesome!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

myanimeworld149 said:


> at my school seniors have the privilege to -drum roll- eat outside!
> 
> but it's Connecticut, so no one eats outside anyways, way too cold!
> 
> oh and if you have a study hall (which i don't anymore) you could go outside as well.
> 
> we also get our own full sized lockers, (all shiny and black), P.E. is easier (dodgeball XD), we get a hall all to ourselves (the senior hall), and we get to paint a square on the wall of the senior hall. that's about it



lol thats pretty neat! I never had the chance to go outside at any of my schools lol 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> It was rated as the 5th best place for Families to live by about.com so I'm sure it can't be too dangerous.
> 
> edit: for link http://moving.about.com/od/whymove/a/best_places.htm



Really? Thats good. Its so hard because theres so many different opinions on sites lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

CrazySteph said:


> lol thats pretty neat! I never had the chance to go outside at any of my schools lol



you can't eat outside anyways, it's always way too cold here in Connecticut. i wanna move back to Florida! TT-TT disney please accept me~!


----------



## haleyg

myanimeworld149 said:


> you can't eat outside anyways, it's always way too cold here in Connecticut. i wanna move back to Florida! TT-TT disney please accept me~!



always cold. im sorry. it warms up around late april early may in PA


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> always cold. im sorry. it warms up around late april early may in PA



lol I think my cold and you guys's cold is totally different...lol 60 is freezing to me!! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> lol thats pretty neat! I never had the chance to go outside at any of my schools lol
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Thats good. Its so hard because theres so many different opinions on sites lol



I'm sure it has it's "ghettos" and run down sides but I believe the closer to town you get or closer to Disney the more friendly it would become.


----------



## myanimeworld149

haleyg said:


> always cold. im sorry. it warms up around late april early may in PA



well the weather here is going to reach 66 by sunday. but i still think that's cold. i wish it was around 80 like when i got here two weeks before school started


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol I think my cold and you guys's cold is totally different...lol 60 is freezing to me!! lol



Yeah mine and your colds are close to the same except it gets in the 30's during the days here but even to them up north that's not freezing.


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol I think my cold and you guys's cold is totally different...lol 60 is freezing to me!! lol



haha. thats crazy. it got up to that..shockingly. last week. and a lot of people were in shorts and flip flops.. freezing it like teens or below zero.. winters get quite cold here


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah mine and your colds are close to the same except it gets in the 30's during the days here but even to them up north that's not freezing.



lol yeah I've been to SC...I like it there..its nice



haleyg said:


> haha. thats crazy. it got up to that..shockingly. last week. and a lot of people were in shorts and flip flops.. freezing it like teens or below zero.. winters get quite cold here



lol Well, this winter was a long one here....but supposedly its supposed to be a super hot summer...ugh...like in the 90's...close to 100...not so cool..


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol yeah I've been to SC...I like it there..its nice
> 
> 
> 
> lol Well, this winter was a long one here....but supposedly its supposed to be a super hot summer...ugh...like in the 90's...close to 100...not so cool..



Where in SC did you go? To see how far away we were


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol yeah I've been to SC...I like it there..its nice
> 
> 
> 
> lol Well, this winter was a long one here....but supposedly its supposed to be a super hot summer...ugh...like in the 90's...close to 100...not so cool..



oh man. thats a hot one!!


----------



## CrazySteph

BRB everyone! lol try not to talk to much while im gone!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Where in SC did you go? To see how far away we were



hm...we were on I-95....I was actually heading to Raleigh to see my aunt...I remember that we stopped at a cracker Barrel though! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> hm...we were on I-95....I was actually heading to Raleigh to see my aunt...I remember that we stopped at a cracker Barrel though! lol



haha it could've been my home town because we have a cracker barrel right off of 95 and high way 52 but it's not night so I doubt it was there


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> BRB everyone! lol try not to talk to much while im gone!



we'll try not to steph


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha it could've been my home town because we have a cracker barrel right off of 95 and high way 52 but it's not night so I doubt it was there



lol...you never know!

Have you ever been anywhere else in Florida? Besides Orlando?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol...you never know!
> 
> Have you ever been anywhere else in Florida? Besides Orlando?



To Tampa Jax and Clearwater/Largo/St. Pete that really confusing are where the Devil Rays play. My uncle lives over there we went to Tampa for the day and then drove around St. Pete and the Clearwater Beach which is absolutely amazing by the way.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> To Tampa Jax and Clearwater/Largo/St. Pete that really confusing are where the Devil Rays play. My uncle lives over there we went to Tampa for the day and then drove around St. Pete and the Clearwater Beach which is absolutely amazing by the way.



oh yeah. The whole tampa area...lol I love Busch Gardens!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> oh yeah. The whole tampa area...lol I love Busch Gardens!



I've never been to their Busch Gardens where else have you traveled too in or out of the US?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I've never been to their Busch Gardens where else have you traveled too in or out of the US?



I used to live in jersey when I was little...and I've been to California...sadly...not Disneyland...and I've been to NC to visit my aunt...lol not a lot of places...hopefully I'll travel more....the hardest part is getting out of Lake Placid...once I do that, then I will be able to go anywhere!! LOL What about you?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I used to live in jersey when I was little...and I've been to California...sadly...not Disneyland...and I've been to NC to visit my aunt...lol not a lot of places...hopefully I'll travel more....the hardest part is getting out of Lake Placid...once I do that, then I will be able to go anywhere!! LOL What about you?



I've been too Atlanta GA, Birmingham AL, Washington DC, North Carolina, Pigeon Forge Tennessee, Gatlinburg Tennessee, Virginia Beach and some other town in VA to go on tours in caves....um...that's about it. These were all family vacations though. Also forgot to throw in I've been to Indian Rocks Beach in Florida too (or something like that)


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I've been too Atlanta GA, Birmingham AL, Washington DC, North Carolina, Pigeon Forge Tennessee, Gatlinburg Tennessee, Virginia Beach and some other town in VA to go on tours in caves....um...that's about it. These were all family vacations though. Also forgot to throw in I've been to Indian Rocks Beach in Florida too (or something like that)



lol Thats awesome! I've been to Gatlinburg too! I totally forgot about that! It was during the summer and we rose the ski lift!! And we took one of those, like western pictures. lol and I rode this super cheezy tornado ride...lol...and I've been to Norfolk, VA, to see my Uncle...but we didnt stay very long...wow, I cant believe I forget about Gatlinburg....that was a fun trip!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol Thats awesome! I've been to Gatlinburg too! I totally forgot about that! It was during the summer and we rose the ski lift!! And we took one of those, like western pictures. lol and I rode this super cheezy tornado ride...lol...and I've been to Norfolk, VA, to see my Uncle...but we didnt stay very long...wow, I cant believe I forget about Gatlinburg....that was a fun trip!



We had fun they had artificial snow on the ground when we went. But we didn't ski I spent most of the weekend at their incredible arcade and laser tag haha such a nerd


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> We had fun they had artificial snow on the ground when we went. But we didn't ski I spent most of the weekend at their incredible arcade and laser tag haha such a nerd



lol. Artificial snow..thats awesome! I remember that big ball in front of Ripley's...It was like covered in water....I loved that thing...and I remember the arcade...my brothers did that while I rode that cheezy ride.lol


----------



## haleyg

have either of you actually been skiing snowboarding on real snow??


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol. Artificial snow..thats awesome! I remember that big ball in front of Ripley's...It was like covered in water....I loved that thing...and I remember the arcade...my brothers did that while I rode that cheezy ride.lol



Yeah we have that same Ripley's at Myrtle Beach. I don't think we went in though we were only there a few days it was for the weekend after Thanksgiving.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> have either of you actually been skiing snowboarding on real snow??



Yes! I love to snowboard! I've been a few times in North Carolina.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yes! I love to snowboard! I've been a few times in North Carolina.



i couldnt imagine not having snow..i love snowboarding..


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> i couldnt imagine not having snow..i love snowboarding..



Yeah it's pretty fun but I would rather have the beaches myself. will this be your first winter seeing no snow?


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah it's pretty fun but I would rather have the beaches myself. will this be your first winter seeing no snow?



yes it would be.. if i get in it would be so strange not seeing it. i grew up with it, and all the activities that go with it..


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> yes it would be.. if i get in it would be so strange not seeing it. i grew up with it, and all the activities that go with it..



haha I bet you don't have to bring a jacket or anything...not unless you get the chills around 40 degrees


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> lol Thats awesome! I've been to Gatlinburg too! I totally forgot about that! It was during the summer and we rose the ski lift!! And we took one of those, like western pictures. lol and I rode this super cheezy tornado ride...lol...and I've been to Norfolk, VA, to see my Uncle...but we didnt stay very long...wow, I cant believe I forget about Gatlinburg....that was a fun trip!


OMG Gatlinburg! meeee too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love that place!!!!!!!!!!!aAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I bet you don't have to bring a jacket or anything...not unless you get the chills around 40 degrees



40 is like a heat wave up here..

but after spending aug and sep, down there (if) i think i would get cold


----------



## CamilleMarae

okay so i hate missing all this talk.... lol 
well i have 8 brothers and sisters... its always cold in MN so 30 degrees is like amazing weather here... omg. and I just take english at my school i have rotating days so i go in like 2 times a week. and then i just have company reheresal! (wow i can not spell today) and if you could not tell by my post earlier.... i visit gatlinburg like 2 times a year and pigeon forge! love those places


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> okay so i hate missing all this talk.... lol
> well i have 8 brothers and sisters... its always cold in MN so 30 degrees is like amazing weather here... omg. and I just take english at my school i have rotating days so i go in like 2 times a week. and then i just have company reheresal! (wow i can not spell today) and if you could not tell by my post earlier.... i visit gatlinburg like 2 times a year and pigeon forge! love those places



thats a lot of sibling.. i have 3.. but i can barely handle them.. so i give you props..

you are lucky.. just english. ah. that would be nice


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> thats a lot of sibling.. i have 3.. but i can barely handle them.. so i give you props..
> 
> you are lucky.. just english. ah. that would be nice


oh i know! i just love my one little class.  yup all those siblings... kinda just want kill my self... but you gotta love them. there 3. 5. 6. 13. 16. 17. 20. 22.


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> oh i know! i just love my one little class.  yup all those siblings... kinda just want kill my self... but you gotta love them. there 3. 5. 6. 13. 16. 17. 20. 22.



aw.. im the youngest in my family, so I dont know what it is like to have younger siblings!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> aw.. im the youngest in my family, so I dont know what it is like to have younger siblings!!


omg it is so much fun! and they have all been to Disney like twice! its so much fun to have a big family  im just kind of in the middle... so yeah lol


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> omg it is so much fun! and they have all been to Disney like twice! its so much fun to have a big family  im just kind of in the middle... so yeah lol



i bet it is! mines small. only my one sister lives at home, the rest are away.. it has its perks!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> i bet it is! mines small. only my one sister lives at home, the rest are away.. it has its perks!!


so true! my 2 older sisters have moved out so im kind of the old bossy one that everyone listens to XP hahahahah


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> so true! my 2 older sisters have moved out so im kind of the old bossy one that everyone listens to XP hahahahah



haha. i bet thats a lot of fun.... hahah


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> haha. i bet thats a lot of fun.... hahah


yes! always a party at my house


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> you dont have any perks?!?!....I think the most exciting thing we have of off campus lunch...
> 
> My brothers are 11 and 13...



I would give ANYTHING for off campus lunch!!



Nichele said:


> hm. Florida. Hot...and humid. Every time I go to straighten my hair..it just poofs right back out! lol But it's pretty great cuz I can go to the beach pretty much whenever I want...which isnt often..lol And I live right smack in the middle of the state, so like, Orlando is 2 hrs away, Tampa is 2 hrs away, and Miami is about 3 hrs away. And then, my uncle lives in Jax, so we're always going up there...Jacksonville is sooo pretty  Next to Orlando...that is my favorite city!
> 
> So, what's Indiana like?
> 
> Oh! and we have lots of orange trees! lol



I live... 6 hours away from Boston... and that's it. Also, I love oranges... 




haleyg said:


> thanks..
> 
> 
> and thanks again!
> 
> 
> but florida sounds so nice, and celebration, i want to see that. it seems awesome.
> 
> but steph. i am right there with you about snow and cold..


I am not! I love love love the cold! Snow is cool to, it means no school sometimes, and sledding 



myanimeworld149 said:


> at my school seniors have the privilege to -drum roll- eat outside!
> 
> but it's Connecticut, so no one eats outside anyways, way too cold!
> 
> oh and if you have a study hall (which i don't anymore) you could go outside as well.
> 
> we also get our own full sized lockers, (all shiny and black), P.E. is easier (dodgeball XD), we get a hall all to ourselves (the senior hall), and we get to paint a square on the wall of the senior hall. that's about it



ALL THAT IS EPIC! except for the Gym... at my school we don't have to take gym after sophomore year.



haleyg said:


> haha. thats crazy. it got up to that..shockingly. last week. and a lot of people were in shorts and flip flops.. freezing it like teens or below zero.. winters get quite cold here



Here too! Once, I went to my camp and our heater broke while it was 30 below zero, so we had to start a little wood fire and put things in the fridge to keep them from freezing hahaha. Then we all went for a nice walk around the frozen lake. It was just a little cold that day.



Nichele said:


> oh yeah. The whole tampa area...lol I love Busch Gardens!


BUSCH GARDENS! 



CamilleMarae said:


> okay so i hate missing all this talk.... lol
> well i have 8 brothers and sisters... its always cold in MN so 30 degrees is like amazing weather here... omg. and I just take english at my school i have rotating days so i go in like 2 times a week. and then i just have company reheresal! (wow i can not spell today) and if you could not tell by my post earlier.... i visit gatlinburg like 2 times a year and pigeon forge! love those places



I fell ya hun, I miss like, 7 pages every day! 
8? Holy potatoes that's a lot of siblings! 
2 days a week of school? I'M SO JEALOUS! I'm talking 8 classes, and I don't have a lunch or study hall.


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> I would give ANYTHING for off campus lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> I live... 6 hours away from Boston... and that's it. Also, I love oranges...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not! I love love love the cold! Snow is cool to, it means no school sometimes, and sledding
> 
> 
> 
> ALL THAT IS EPIC! except for the Gym... at my school we don't have to take gym after sophomore year.
> 
> 
> 
> Here too! Once, I went to my camp and our heater broke while it was 30 below zero, so we had to start a little wood fire and put things in the fridge to keep them from freezing hahaha. Then we all went for a nice walk around the frozen lake. It was just a little cold that day.
> 
> 
> BUSCH GARDENS!
> 
> 
> 
> I fell ya hun, I miss like, 7 pages every day!
> 8? Holy potatoes that's a lot of siblings!
> 2 days a week of school? I'M SO JEALOUS! I'm talking 8 classes, and I don't have a lunch or study hall.



i wondered what happened to you!!!  you dont have a lunch..what.

and your so lucky. we have to take gym every year


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> i wondered what happened to you!!!  you dont have a lunch..what.
> 
> and your so lucky. we have to take gym every year



wow...that sucks....we just have to take 2 yrs of gym...Freshman yr and any other yr...I did mine sophmore yr and got it over with! lol

lol Welcome Back Taylor!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> wow...that sucks....we just have to take 2 yrs of gym...Freshman yr and any other yr...I did mine sophmore yr and got it over with! lol
> 
> lol Welcome Back Taylor!!!



do you see now, how much cooler your school is compared to mine. haha


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> do you see now, how much cooler your school is compared to mine. haha



haha. Yeah, well it's not cooler by much...
So, like...how is everybody coping with the endless waiting?


----------



## CamilleMarae

Taylor29 said:


> I would give ANYTHING for off campus lunch!!
> 
> 
> 
> I live... 6 hours away from Boston... and that's it. Also, I love oranges...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not! I love love love the cold! Snow is cool to, it means no school sometimes, and sledding
> 
> 
> 
> ALL THAT IS EPIC! except for the Gym... at my school we don't have to take gym after sophomore year.
> 
> 
> 
> Here too! Once, I went to my camp and our heater broke while it was 30 below zero, so we had to start a little wood fire and put things in the fridge to keep them from freezing hahaha. Then we all went for a nice walk around the frozen lake. It was just a little cold that day.
> 
> 
> BUSCH GARDENS!
> 
> 
> 
> I fell ya hun, I miss like, 7 pages every day!
> 8? Holy potatoes that's a lot of siblings!
> 2 days a week of school? I'M SO JEALOUS! I'm talking 8 classes, and I don't have a lunch or study hall.


oh i know right?! hahaha i love my little english class. but then i have 6 hours of dance or more everday at school! but what can i say... i love my little arts school. its so nice. we have a downtown campus in the middle of the city and one of the buildings are classes are in is a castle  hahah


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> haha. Yeah, well it's not cooler by much...
> So, like...how is everybody coping with the endless waiting?



not good. and it doesnt help that i have been watching ryan o and john henslemier vlogs non stop


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi everyone! What are we all talking about?


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> not good. and it doesnt help that i have been watching ryan o and john henslemier vlogs non stop


the waiting is actually getting better. not being so wait"ative" lately. just kinda chilling keeping it off my mind.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> not good. and it doesnt help that i have been watching ryan o and john henslemier vlogs non stop



What are those?



CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone! What are we all talking about?



How we are coping with this insane waiting!!! lol

I'm not doing so well...I'm like obsessivley reading blogs and forums...ah!


----------



## CrazySteph

lol I usually watch youtube videos of the on ride footage lol its fun!


----------



## myanimeworld149

MY SCHOOL ONLY HAS 350 KIDS! WITH MIDDLE SCHOOLERS INCLUDED!

my graduating class is about 50 kids. including me.

my old schools (been to 3 highschools) were about 4,500 kids, with no middle school attached


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> haha. Yeah, well it's not cooler by much...
> So, like...how is everybody coping with the endless waiting?





Nichele said:


> What are those?
> 
> 
> 
> How we are coping with this insane waiting!!! lol
> 
> I'm not doing so well...I'm like obsessivley reading blogs and forums...ah!



they are two guys who (john) previously, and (ryan) now did the CP program.. they are quite hilarious


----------



## CamilleMarae

myanimeworld149 said:


> MY SCHOOL ONLY HAS 350 KIDS! WITH MIDDLE SCHOOLERS INCLUDED!
> 
> my graduating class is about 50 kids. including me.
> 
> my old schools (been to 3 highschools) were about 4,500 kids, with no middle school attached


your school sounds like my school. just a tiny little thing. hahaah my class is about that small also


----------



## haleyg

myanimeworld149 said:


> MY SCHOOL ONLY HAS 350 KIDS! WITH MIDDLE SCHOOLERS INCLUDED!
> 
> my graduating class is about 50 kids. including me.
> 
> my old schools (been to 3 highschools) were about 4,500 kids, with no middle school attached



 thats crazy


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> they are two guys who (john) previously, and (ryan) now did the CP program.. they are quite hilarious



hm. I shall have to go look that up! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> hm. I shall have to go look that up! lol



i think you would enjoy them


----------



## CrazySteph

Just got done working out. What's up everyone?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Just got done working out. What's up everyone?



Watching the office and wanting supper! You?


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Watching the office and wanting supper! You?



Watching South Park while looking at the 'Show your CM costume thread" It makes me wish I had one so badly lol


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> wow...that sucks....we just have to take 2 yrs of gym...Freshman yr and any other yr...I did mine sophmore yr and got it over with! lol
> 
> lol Welcome Back Taylor!!!



Thank youuu 



CamilleMarae said:


> oh i know right?! hahaha i love my little english class. but then i have 6 hours of dance or more everday at school! but what can i say... i love my little arts school. its so nice. we have a downtown campus in the middle of the city and one of the buildings are classes are in is a castle  hahah



I dislike you. Not really, I'm just jealous!


CamilleMarae said:


> the waiting is actually getting better. not being so wait"ative" lately. just kinda chilling keeping it off my mind.


Yeah, me too. I'm glad that I'm not freaking out so much, It's actually nice to know that I have something that I'm waiting for, but I'm buisy enough to keep myself occupied 



CrazySteph said:


> Just got done working out. What's up everyone?


Drinkin' some water and watching house  I live a craaazy life.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Watching South Park while looking at the 'Show your CM costume thread" It makes me wish I had one so badly lol



lol Im watching the bad girls club reunion...another guilty pleasure!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Taylor29 said:


> Thank youuu
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike you. Not really, I'm just jealous!
> 
> Yeah, me too. I'm glad that I'm not freaking out so much, It's actually nice to know that I have something that I'm waiting for, but I'm buisy enough to keep myself occupied
> 
> 
> Drinkin' some water and watching house  I live a craaazy life.


hahaha oh thanks


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey guys one question how much is the deposit for this program? $100?


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey guys one question how much is the deposit for this program? $100?


yes i believe so. it goes towards all of the events and what not.


----------



## NiCO0303

haleyg said:


> i think you would enjoy them



if your talking about john with the vlog YOU WILL LOVE HIM!!! he is hilarious and very nice vlog.


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> hm. Florida. Hot...and humid. Every time I go to straighten my hair..it just poofs right back out! lol But it's pretty great cuz I can go to the beach pretty much whenever I want...which isnt often..lol And I live right smack in the middle of the state, so like, Orlando is 2 hrs away, Tampa is 2 hrs away, and Miami is about 3 hrs away. And then, my uncle lives in Jax, so we're always going up there...Jacksonville is sooo pretty  Next to Orlando...that is my favorite city!
> 
> So, what's Indiana like?
> 
> Oh! and we have lots of orange trees! lol



You like Jacksonville!?!?!? WHY?! i live in ponte vedra on the outskirts of jacksonville and go t to school in jacksonville and there is literally NOTHIG to do.  Sucks being a SEN10R there too because we go into too much trouble lets just say we had of campus lunh last year for the juniors and seniors and yeah umm we never came back lol!!!!!!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> You like Jacksonville!?!?!? WHY?! i live in ponte vedra on the outskirts of jacksonville and go t to school in jacksonville and there is literally NOTHIG to do.  Sucks being a SEN10R there too because we go into too much trouble lets just say we had of campus lunh last year for the juniors and seniors and yeah umm we never came back lol!!!!!!



My uncle lives in Jax by UNF, so when we visit him, we're always out doing something....like shopping or whatever....you should see where I live. This towm is so small....there is NOTHING to do. No place to shop....wal mart is 30 mins away. The closest mall is 30 mi away...and all it has is a kmart and a jc penny's...Theres a bowling alley..and a mcDonalds...and...school. Thats about it...compared to that, Jax is paradise! lol


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> My uncle lives in Jax by UNF, so when we visit him, we're always out doing something....like shopping or whatever....you should see where I live. This towm is so small....there is NOTHING to do. No place to shop....wal mart is 30 mins away. The closest mall is 30 mi away...and all it has is a kmart and a jc penny's...Theres a bowling alley..and a mcDonalds...and...school. Thats about it...compared to that, Jax is paradise! lol



I wish i felt like it was but Orlando is in my blood I Want to be in the Etertainment industry and i think that is where it's at!!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

Umm can you stalk a website?// because i have definately been checking the disney website EVERYDAY and also my email it has been two weeks since my interview and I 'M GOING CRAAZZYYY, The thrill of disney is in me have to take double of my adhd meds because for some reason i have been waaaaaaaay too hyper active.  publix makes me work it off though... blah work today at 12


----------



## myanimeworld149

NiCO0303 said:


> Umm can you stalk a website?// because i have definately been checking the disney website EVERYDAY and also my email it has been two weeks since my interview and I 'M GOING CRAAZZYYY, The thrill of disney is in me have to take double of my adhd meds because for some reason i have been waaaaaaaay too hyper active.  publix makes me work it off though... blah work today at 12



mine was 3 weeks ago! march 3rd. so i'm hoping my letter will come soon! i got a week before week 4!!! 

i'm not happy that it is a 4-8 week wait.

but hey! it'll be worth the wait!!!


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> mine was 3 weeks ago! march 3rd. so i'm hoping my letter will come soon! i got a week before week 4!!!
> 
> i'm not happy that it is a 4-8 week wait.
> 
> but hey! it'll be worth the wait!!!



I'm on three weeks as of yesterday!!!

So, It's been pretty crazy...I've been trying to keep myself occupied....but, everything keeps coming back to Disney! lol

wait...I'm confused! A four to eight week wait? My interviewer told me three to four...and when I called..they told me three to six...now it's even LONGER????? Oh the Agony!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> I'm on three weeks as of yesterday!!!
> 
> So, It's been pretty crazy...I've been trying to keep myself occupied....but, everything keeps coming back to Disney! lol
> 
> wait...I'm confused! A four to eight week wait? My interviewer told me three to four...and when I called..they told me three to six...now it's even LONGER????? Oh the Agony!!


OMG are you serious?! 8 flippin weeks. no way. mine told me 3-4


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> if your talking about john with the vlog YOU WILL LOVE HIM!!! he is hilarious and very nice vlog.


yes i was



Nichele said:


> My uncle lives in Jax by UNF, so when we visit him, we're always out doing something....like shopping or whatever....you should see where I live. This towm is so small....there is NOTHING to do. No place to shop....wal mart is 30 mins away. The closest mall is 30 mi away...and all it has is a kmart and a jc penny's...Theres a bowling alley..and a mcDonalds...and...school. Thats about it...compared to that, Jax is paradise! lol



i thought my town was small.. we recently had walmart, applebees,lowes,bob evan,and a mini store strip built within the last couple years..which technically isnt it town, its in north warren, where i live

but other than that we a bowling alley, a mall that consists of kmart,big lots,goodwill, and bon ton. and pretty much bar after bar, with like 15 churches, and so many fast food places you wouldnt believe it..



myanimeworld149 said:


> mine was 3 weeks ago! march 3rd. so i'm hoping my letter will come soon! i got a week before week 4!!!
> 
> i'm not happy that it is a 4-8 week wait.
> 
> but hey! it'll be worth the wait!!!



wow its already been that long.. thats when mine was



Nichele said:


> I'm on three weeks as of yesterday!!!
> 
> So, It's been pretty crazy...I've been trying to keep myself occupied....but, everything keeps coming back to Disney! lol
> 
> wait...I'm confused! A four to eight week wait? My interviewer told me three to four...and when I called..they told me three to six...now it's even LONGER????? Oh the Agony!!



haha same here. all i ever want to do has to do with disney...

4-8. WHAT. my interviewer also told me 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

myanimeworld149 said:


> mine was 3 weeks ago! march 3rd. so i'm hoping my letter will come soon! i got a week before week 4!!!
> 
> i'm not happy that it is a 4-8 week wait.
> 
> but hey! it'll be worth the wait!!!



Wow. I'm not saying that you're lieing about them telling you it was that long of a wait but they told me 4-6 weeks and that's the longest I've seen so far. I had my interview the 12th.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Wow. I'm not saying that you're lieing about them telling you it was that long of a wait but they told me 4-6 weeks and that's the longest I've seen so far. I had my interview the 12th.



well i hope we all find out our 4th week. i dont know how much longer i can wait


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> yes i was
> 
> 
> 
> i thought my town was small.. we recently had walmart, applebees,lowes,bob evan,and a mini store strip built within the last couple years..which technically isnt it town, its in north warren, where i live
> 
> but other than that we a bowling alley, a mall that consists of kmart,big lots,goodwill, and bon ton. and pretty much bar after bar, with like 15 churches, and so many fast food places you wouldnt believe it..



wow. I'm jealous! lol We have like three fast food places, and everything is spread out so that the 30 min Off campus lunch is not even worth it...you always end up late....and shopping to wal mart is like...a treat...lol and an all day outing..

I really hope we dont have to wait eight weeks...that seems a little too long....hm.


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> wow. I'm jealous! lol We have like three fast food places, and everything is spread out so that the 30 min Off campus lunch is not even worth it...you always end up late....and shopping to wal mart is like...a treat...lol and an all day outing..
> 
> I really hope we dont have to wait eight weeks...that seems a little too long....hm.



wow. that is crazy. haha I live right down the road from walmart.. I can honestly that i am at walmart more than anyone should ever be.

and 3 fast food places.. we have tons. bk,mcdonalds,wendys,pizza hut,little ceasars,arbys,kfc, 2 subways, like 5 pizza shops, 3 chinese places... and a lot more.. but if you were to see my town you would wonder how it all fits.

a little to long.. its over doing it. just tell us already. I am not good with waiting


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> well i hope we all find out our 4th week. i dont know how much longer i can wait



I'm hoping I'm one of those rare 9 days people.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm hoping I'm one of those rare 9 days people.



well good luck to you.. if you are.. well then i would be jealous


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> well good luck to you.. if you are.. well then i would be jealous



yeah I would be too....lol....oh I hope we hear something Soon!!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yeah I would be too....lol....oh I hope we hear something Soon!!!!



im keeping my fingers crossed we do hear something soon


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> im keeping my fingers crossed we do hear something soon



yeah...I just checked the mail....such a disappointment...


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yeah...I just checked the mail....such a disappointment...



i know. i went out to get my mail..nothing.. email. nothing


----------



## haleyg

so i am watching a girls CS vlog.. i finally found one.

and she said CS can only stay in vista. so im guessing thats where we stay if we get in.. just like steph mentioned earlier


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> so i am watching a girls CS vlog.. i finally found one.
> 
> and she said CS can only stay in vista. so im guessing thats where we stay if we get in.. just like steph mentioned earlier



well...I hope thats changed since then...but if not...it wont be the end of the world...can you send me a link to the video?


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> well...I hope thats changed since then...but if not...it wont be the end of the world...can you send me a link to the video?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsQ6_aPczy4

i hope so too. i really like chatham.. but like you said. not the end of the world..at least we could walk to walgreens


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsQ6_aPczy4
> 
> i hope so too. i really like chatham.. but like you said. not the end of the world..at least we could walk to walgreens



yeah...lol I would just be happy to be there!! lol

Walgreens is great...but on a facebook group people are like, "Don't go to Walgreens! Go to Wal mart instead..." Cuz it's cheaper...I guess. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yeah...lol I would just be happy to be there!! lol
> 
> Walgreens is great...but on a facebook group people are like, "Don't go to Walgreens! Go to Wal mart instead..." Cuz it's cheaper...I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the link!



exactly!!!

well then. okay.. haha. then if not walgreens. i guess vista has a lot of food places near by, and a gas station.. thats a plus

and your welcome


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> exactly!!!
> 
> well then. okay.. haha. then if not walgreens. i guess vista has a lot of food places near by, and a gas station.. thats a plus
> 
> and your welcome



this is true...

I just think it's weird...if Vista Way is a notorious party place...why are putting CS'ers there? Bc A lot of CS'ers are under 18.


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> this is true...
> 
> I just think it's weird...if Vista Way is a notorious party place...why are putting CS'ers there? Bc A lot of CS'ers are under 18.



thats what im thinking.. its strange.. you would think CS could choose just like CP where they wanted to stay..


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> thats what im thinking.. its strange.. you would think CS could choose just like CP where they wanted to stay..



yeah, especially when there aren't that many difference between the two programs...I sitll vote for Chatham!!! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yeah, especially when there aren't that many difference between the two programs...I sitll vote for Chatham!!! lol



hmm. oh disney!!

me too!! chatham all the way. haha

and wow. i have over 200 posts. i feel really cool


----------



## jewjubean

Hey guys...Just wanted to let you know of some info. They put you guys where they have room for you.  We are usually the last one's arriving and it tends to be VIsta. But this past program they sent them to Chatam/Patterson. Sooo it could be either one. Youwill just have to see when you get here. Dont knock Vista because its pretty awesome.  I've lived here since August and have loved every minute of it!


----------



## haleyg

jewjubean said:


> Hey guys...Just wanted to let you know of some info. They put you guys where they have room for you.  We are usually the last one's arriving and it tends to be VIsta. But this past program they sent them to Chatam/Patterson. Sooo it could be either one. Youwill just have to see when you get here. Dont knock Vista because its pretty awesome.  I've lived here since August and have loved every minute of it!



thanks for the info.. 
ah so lucky. i want to be down there now


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> thanks for the info..
> ah so lucky. i want to be down there now



haha me too

I don't care where I stay though Vista Chat or Pat doesn't matter to me


----------



## myanimeworld149

let me rephrase the wait thing. i am going by what the internet disney site said, 4-8 weeks. i know we're getting mixed messages, but it seems that the shortest wait we have is 4 weeks, so we can all expect is sometime after the fourth week if not during. (the longest we have to wait i suspect is till the end of april)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

myanimeworld149 said:


> let me rephrase the wait thing. i am going by what the internet disney site said, 4-8 weeks. i know we're getting mixed messages, but it seems that the shortest wait we have is 4 weeks, so we can all expect is sometime after the fourth week if not during. (the longest we have to wait i suspect is till the end of april)



Right I heard by April 30th everyone should know.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Right I heard by April 30th everyone should know.



lets just hope we dont have to wait that long


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> lets just hope we dont have to wait that long



right. I really hope that we dont have to wait that long.....ugh


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> right. I really hope that we dont have to wait that long.....ugh



i would probably cry if i had to


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> i would probably cry if i had to



yes...but if it means that I got in..well..I would stil be excited!!! lol

Well, if I had to wait until the end of April....it would be longer than eight weeks....so I'm really hoping that doesnt happen


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yes...but if it means that I got in..well..I would stil be excited!!! lol
> 
> Well, if I had to wait until the end of April....it would be longer than eight weeks....so I'm really hoping that doesnt happen



if i got in it would be worth the long wait..

well fingers crossed


----------



## myanimeworld149

haleyg said:


> if i got in it would be worth the long wait..
> 
> well fingers crossed



make sure you only cross one hand! if you cross fingers on both the luck cancels out (sorry i'm superstitious, i keep a charmed glass shammrock on my person 24/7 i'm so superstitious!)


----------



## haleyg

myanimeworld149 said:


> make sure you only cross one hand! if you cross fingers on both the luck cancels out (sorry i'm superstitious, i keep a charmed glass shammrock on my person 24/7 i'm so superstitious!)



dont worry i wont.. i think its bad luck as well


----------



## myanimeworld149

i just remembered! Beaches and cream (icecream shop on the boardwalk at the beach club) sells the kitchen sink sundae! i want it, it's 22 bucks. but i would need friends to help me eat it. -wink wink nudge nudge-


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I've actually found a couple of games to hold my interest off a little if I could get a more steady job I would be good to go! I can't believe I'm coming up on a week since my interview it just shot by. Also you guys HAVE to read my blog which I'll write around 4 it has some juicy info that may make you want this more!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I've actually found a couple of games to hold my interest off a little if I could get a more steady job I would be good to go! I can't believe I'm coming up on a week since my interview it just shot by. Also you guys HAVE to read my blog which I'll write around 4 it has some juicy info that may make you want this more!



hehe Al right! Can't wait!


----------



## haleyg

myanimeworld149 said:


> i just remembered! Beaches and cream (icecream shop on the boardwalk at the beach club) sells the kitchen sink sundae! i want it, it's 22 bucks. but i would need friends to help me eat it. -wink wink nudge nudge-



i can tell we are going to be great friends.. i had that same idea



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I've actually found a couple of games to hold my interest off a little if I could get a more steady job I would be good to go! I can't believe I'm coming up on a week since my interview it just shot by. Also you guys HAVE to read my blog which I'll write around 4 it has some juicy info that may make you want this more!



im excited


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> i just remembered! Beaches and cream (icecream shop on the boardwalk at the beach club) sells the kitchen sink sundae! i want it, it's 22 bucks. but i would need friends to help me eat it. -wink wink nudge nudge-



yum ^_^ I've always wanted to go there!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Alright guys it's up...





(that's what she said) Oh and there is my guilty pleasure by the way.


----------



## CrazySteph

Did someone say The BoardWalk? That's where my family and I stay at all the time! I love the night life!! We walk around the boardwalk doing what not.. awww I love my family 


So! Today is officially 3 weeks since my interview! Now I can start checking my mailbox like crazy!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Did someone say The BoardWalk? That's where my family and I stay at all the time! I love the night life!! We walk around the boardwalk doing what not.. awww I love my family
> 
> 
> So! Today is officially 3 weeks since my interview! Now I can start checking my mailbox like crazy!



3 weeks. i hope you find out


----------



## haleyg

sooo....

anything of interest going on with anyone


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> sooo....
> 
> anything of interest going on with anyone



um..not really. Watching the Office...and hanging out with my dog...what about you?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Boredom here watching King of Queens...


----------



## haleyg

watching gilmore girls..

haha we live exciting lives


----------



## CrazySteph

So I just called work and I don't have to work lol Which is good cause im lazy. 

and 'm going to go have dinner with my mom


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> So I just called work and I don't have to work lol Which is good cause im lazy.
> 
> and 'm going to go have dinner with my mom



not having to work, makes a perfect day!!
have fun at dinner with your mom


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> So I just called work and I don't have to work lol Which is good cause im lazy.
> 
> and 'm going to go have dinner with my mom



haha well that's good news then!

I have to go to the grocery store late...


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> sooo....
> 
> anything of interest going on with anyone


just got out of company rehersal for this pointe piece! yay!! my feet hurt. hahah


----------



## jujuberry

Antiques Roadshow on dvd. <3
Imma nerd. 


So the website said 10-14 buisness days until we get our letters. 
=]


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> Antiques Roadshow on dvd. <3
> Imma nerd.
> 
> 
> So the website said 10-14 buisness days until we get our letters.
> =]


love love love that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> Antiques Roadshow on dvd. <3
> Imma nerd.
> 
> 
> So the website said 10-14 buisness days until we get our letters.
> =]



our letters telling us if we got in!!

and antiques roadshow.. LOVE it


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> love love love that show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's my FAVOURITE show!!! =3
I can watch it and never get bored.


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> It's my FAVOURITE show!!! =3
> I can watch it and never get bored.


For sure! i love shows like those


----------



## CamilleMarae

okay... b t dubs... what website are we all looking at? i just dont see where it says 10-14 days. will someone post a link?


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> okay... b t dubs... what website are we all looking at? i just dont see where it says 10-14 days. will someone post a link?



neither do I.. im confused


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> neither do I.. im confused


is there some special secret website for CS that i dont know about?!!!!?!!?!?!? OMG! LOL


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> is there some special secret website for CS that i dont know about?!!!!?!!?!?!? OMG! LOL



http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/students/apply.html


It's on the application section of the Careerstart website. =] At the bottom where it says 'Wait for notification'.

10-14 buisness days, by the way.


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/students/apply.html
> 
> 
> It's on the application section of the Careerstart website. =] At the bottom where it says 'Wait for notification'.



well. im past that!! so hopefully i will be hearing soon


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> http://disney.go.com/disneycareers/careerstart/wdw/students/apply.html
> 
> 
> It's on the application section of the Careerstart website. =] At the bottom where it says 'Wait for notification'.
> 
> 10-14 buisness days, by the way.


okay good! bahahah thats where i was... and i was looking around yelling at my computer saying "where the heck is it!?" bahahahah thanks


----------



## jujuberry

haleyg said:


> well. im past that!! so hopefully i will be hearing soon



I had my interview 10 buisness days ago so I've still got to wait!


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> okay good! bahahah thats where i was... and i was looking around yelling at my computer saying "where the heck is it!?" bahahahah thanks



I yell at mine all the time!


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> I had my interview 10 buisness days ago so I've still got to wait!



oh. waiting.. i hate it!! haha

so. how is everyone


----------



## CamilleMarae

okay so im on week 3... omg. im totally past 14 days! whoooohooo!


----------



## jujuberry

haleyg said:


> oh. waiting.. i hate it!! haha
> 
> so. how is everyone



I'm incredibly anxious! I want the letter bad! 
I can't take the suspense!


----------



## CamilleMarae

im just plain old bored!! ive had enough watingggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jfobqeourbf0quefnvqeuf!!!


----------



## haleyg

Ah.. boredom.. i wonder where everyone is tonight


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> Ah.. boredom.. i wonder where everyone is tonight



I'm here now


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm here now



well hello! the board is quite dead this evening


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> well hello! the board is quite dead this evening



Yeah I see seems like everyone is at work or something?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I see seems like everyone is at work or something?



lol I had dinner with the family...fajitas!! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol I had dinner with the family...fajitas!! lol



Sounds good I'm making mine now! (home made chicken tenders and doritos lol weird mix I know)


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol I had dinner with the family...fajitas!! lol



sounds delish.. i havent had a sit down family meal in a long time..


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Sounds good I'm making mine now! (home made chicken tenders and doritos lol weird mix I know)



yeah...thats a little odd lol But I'm usually eating weird combinations of food too...Lol



haleyg said:


> sounds delish.. i havent had a sit down family meal in a long time..



yeah it was pretty great. I Love me some Fajita's! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> yeah...thats a little odd lol But I'm usually eating weird combinations of food too...Lol
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it was pretty great. I Love me some Fajita's! lol



me tooo. you are making me hungary now!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Somebody make a name for a theme park! (Just don't use Disney) It just needs to have Islands or Adventures in it...any help?


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi everyone! What's up!?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone! What's up!?



Boreddd you? How was dinner?


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Boreddd you? How was dinner?



Good! Thank You. and ugh so am I. It's only 9 here. Isn't 10 where you are?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Good! Thank You. and ugh so am I. It's only 9 here. Isn't 10 where you are?



Yeah it's 10 here. I'm fixing to watch Toy Story HD


----------



## myanimeworld149

10pm here!

my dinner was corned beef and potatoes.

i like it but, too much fat XP

happy st. patty's day!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

myanimeworld149 said:


> 10pm here!
> 
> my dinner was corned beef and potatoes.
> 
> i like it but, too much fat XP
> 
> happy st. patty's day!



Ah yes I forgot Happy St. Patty everyone!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah it's 10 here. I'm fixing to watch Toy Story HD



OOo!! I love Toy Story lol It cracks me up. Right now I'm facebook stalking a girl that went to my school who did CareerStart. I'm so jealous! Her pictures are so cute! 



myanimeworld149 said:


> 10pm here!
> 
> my dinner was corned beef and potatoes.
> 
> i like it but, too much fat XP
> 
> happy st. patty's day!



Oh I forgot! lol Happy St. Patty's day!


----------



## CamilleMarae

so... its 10pm in minnnesottttaa.

and i had ice cream for dinner. yayayayayay


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> OOo!! I love Toy Story lol It cracks me up. Right now I'm facebook stalking a girl that went to my school who did CareerStart. I'm so jealous! Her pictures are so cute!



Yeah Toy Story is great I'm watching the Lion King now (my personal favorite)

I hope you get in so you can have your own pictures to look at and I won't have to say there's Steph the future telling stalker!


----------



## zanabelle

Hey you guys! How long after you turned in your application did you get your "web-based" interview/phone calls? It's been two weeks since I turned in my application, and I'm getting kind of nervous....


----------



## Nichele

zanabelle said:


> Hey you guys! How long after you turned in your application did you get your "web-based" interview/phone calls? It's been two weeks since I turned in my application, and I'm getting kind of nervous....



well, it took me 25 days recieve mine...but then some people recieved it the next day...so it might not hurt to call just so you know if you're on the right track...and welcome to the boards!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> OOo!! I love Toy Story lol It cracks me up. Right now I'm facebook stalking a girl that went to my school who did CareerStart. I'm so jealous! Her pictures are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot! lol Happy St. Patty's day!



lol funny! I have never met anyone who did the CS or even the CP....maybe I will be the first person here! lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

posting during school. i'm so bored. 

but everyone in my school is excited about this and is cheering me on, so there's 350 kids at this school waiting for ONE letter!  it's funny! they ask me everyday if i got the letter yet!


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> posting during school. i'm so bored.
> 
> but everyone in my school is excited about this and is cheering me on, so there's 350 kids at this school waiting for ONE letter!  it's funny! they ask me everyday if i got the letter yet!



wow. Thats great having that much support! I wish my school was more like that! lol My family is trying to help me keep my mind off of it....cuz everything I say is something about the CS! lol

So...what roles did you apply for?


----------



## myanimeworld149

Nichele said:


> wow. Thats great having that much support! I wish my school was more like that! lol My family is trying to help me keep my mind off of it....cuz everything I say is something about the CS! lol
> 
> So...what roles did you apply for?



custodial, food service (both), and attractions, but i told the lady i'd do anything


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> custodial, food service (both), and attractions, but i told the lady i'd do anything



awesome!! You're like a shoe-in! They are always looking for people to do custodial and QSFB! I checked off everything except custodial and lifeguard...but she only asked me questions about my top three...merch, attractions...and FSFB


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> Hey you guys! How long after you turned in your application did you get your "web-based" interview/phone calls? It's been two weeks since I turned in my application, and I'm getting kind of nervous....



You may want to call because I did the whole application and web interview process in 3 days...sent in app got email next day did web interview then set up phone interview on day 3...

The reason I say call is because you may already be too late...


----------



## myanimeworld149

Nichele said:


> awesome!! You're like a shoe-in! They are always looking for people to do custodial and QSFB! I checked off everything except custodial and lifeguard...but she only asked me questions about my top three...merch, attractions...and FSFB



she asked me about food service and attractions.  

mainly full service, i was talking about how i would love to work in the 50's prime time diner over in hollywood studios. 

then for attractions i talked about how i memorised a 10 minute monolouge in a week.


----------



## zanabelle

Nichele said:


> well, it took me 25 days recieve mine...but then some people recieved it the next day...so it might not hurt to call just so you know if you're on the right track...and welcome to the boards!



Thank you for the welcome!  You guys are like already friends on here!! I am so afraid that I'm too late. I applied March 5th... 

I just called actually and the woman said it typically takes 2-3 weeks, so it could be another week more.... I dunno if that was supposed to make me more or less nervous 

I really hope I get this with you guys! I was looking at some of your previous posts and you guys look like great people!!!


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> she asked me about food service and attractions.
> 
> mainly full service, i was talking about how i would love to work in the 50's prime time diner over in hollywood studios.
> 
> then for attractions i talked about how i memorised a 10 minute monolouge in a week.



lol Thats awesome! I've always wanted to try the 50s Prime Time Diner!

For attractions..she asked me if I ever memorized anything...I told her that I memorized a poem for school once..lol..she was like.."Was it long?" lol I kinda laughed and told her yes, it was pretty lengthy...and that I also did drama and plays and she was like..."That sounds more like what we're looking for!!!" 

Very impressive with the monolauge!



zanabelle said:


> Thank you for the welcome!  You guys are like already friends on here!! I am so afraid that I'm too late. I applied March 5th...
> 
> I just called actually and the woman said it typically takes 2-3 weeks, so it could be another week more.... I dunno if that was supposed to make me more or less nervous
> 
> I really hope I get this with you guys! I was looking at some of your previous posts and you guys look like great people!!!



Yay!!! I think you're in pretty good shape...there are some earlier posts on here...from about 2 years ago...and they were applying in April...and they got accepted! So you are the right track!!

And yes! Everyone on here is super nice! Do you want to tell us a little bit about yourself??

I'm Nichele. And I'm from Florida...I love to read...big Harry Potter nerd..lol...favorite movie is Breakfast at Tiffany's...and favorite color is green! lol...oh, and my school mascot is the Dragon...


----------



## zanabelle

> Yay!!! I think you're in pretty good shape...there are some earlier posts on here...from about 2 years ago...and they were applying in April...and they got accepted! So you are the right track!!
> 
> And yes! Everyone on here is super nice! Do you want to tell us a little bit about yourself??
> 
> I'm Nichele. And I'm from Florida...I love to read...big Harry Potter nerd..lol...favorite movie is Breakfast at Tiffany's...and favorite color is green! lol...oh, and my school mascot is the Dragon...



Okay good!! That is a relief, lol. I heard about the 8 week wait for someone?!?!? I'm not good with anxiety on things like this lol. I'm Sanibel, I'm from Tennessee (but I do not have an accent!!). I love to read too and am a HUGE Harry Potter fan!!!!!!!   One of my many favorite movies is Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.. Have you seen it? If not, you so have to!! My favorite color changes from day to day lol, and my school mascot is the Trojans. (In a school skit we did one time I actually got to play "The Trojan Man" XD!) I have a blog that I tried starting all over again, I have no freaking idea why I named it this lol I made it forever ago. I followed some of you guys. I hope that isn't creepy!!!

I'm super excited! Have you guys all already been accepted?


----------



## CamilleMarae

zanabelle said:


> Okay good!! That is a relief, lol. I heard about the 8 week wait for someone?!?!? I'm not good with anxiety on things like this lol. I'm Sanibel, I'm from Tennessee (but I do not have an accent!!). I love to read too and am a HUGE Harry Potter fan!!!!!!!   One of my many favorite movies is Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.. Have you seen it? If not, you so have to!! My favorite color changes from day to day lol, and my school mascot is the Trojans. (In a school skit we did one time I actually got to play "The Trojan Man" XD!) I have a blog that I tried starting all over again, I have no freaking idea why I named it this lol I made it forever ago. I followed some of you guys. I hope that isn't creepy!!!
> 
> I'm super excited! Have you guys all already been accepted?


HEY! nice to meet you! my name is Camille! im from MN... btw i visit TN like 5 times a year... i love it there! I joined the boards a few weeks ago and i love everyone on here! welcome to our little disney family! woot woot!


----------



## zanabelle

CamilleMarae said:


> HEY! nice to meet you! my name is Camille! im from MN... btw i visit TN like 5 times a year... i love it there! I joined the boards a few weeks ago and i love everyone on here! welcome to our little disney family! woot woot!



I feel accepted into the family already!!! Maybe I shouldn't?? I'm so nervous about getting in. Are you guys in? Where in TN do you go? Nice to meet you, Camille!


----------



## CamilleMarae

zanabelle said:


> I feel accepted into the family already!!! Maybe I shouldn't?? I'm so nervous about getting in. Are you guys in? Where in TN do you go? Nice to meet you, Camille!


no of is are in yet... we either just started our wait or are in our 3-4 week wait.... Im on my third week.... bleh. so yeah.. well everytime i go there i normally stay in Gatlinburg or pigeon forge. love those places! hahahah


----------



## zanabelle

CamilleMarae said:


> no of is are in yet... we either just started our wait or are in our 3-4 week wait.... Im on my third week.... bleh. so yeah.. well everytime i go there i normally stay in Gatlinburg or pigeon forge. love those places! hahahah



I have been there lol but it's a longg drive. I'm about two hours above Memphis...which is kind of scary at times! Small little town. I appreciated having it growing up but I'm ready to get out, you know? Is everyone on the boards a senior? I like seeing other people who aren't going/ aren't going straight to college. I got so much flak about that at the beginning of this year.   But they never got me down!


----------



## Nichele

zanabelle said:


> Okay good!! That is a relief, lol. I heard about the 8 week wait for someone?!?!? I'm not good with anxiety on things like this lol. I'm Sanibel, I'm from Tennessee (but I do not have an accent!!). I love to read too and am a HUGE Harry Potter fan!!!!!!!   One of my many favorite movies is Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.. Have you seen it? If not, you so have to!! My favorite color changes from day to day lol, and my school mascot is the Trojans. (In a school skit we did one time I actually got to play "The Trojan Man" XD!) I have a blog that I tried starting all over again, I have no freaking idea why I named it this lol I made it forever ago. I followed some of you guys. I hope that isn't creepy!!!
> 
> I'm super excited! Have you guys all already been accepted?



nope...we are all playing the (Very Unfun) waiting game. Glad you could join us! lol And no...it's not creepy to be following us...the more the merrier! lol


----------



## CamilleMarae

zanabelle said:


> I have been there lol but it's a longg drive. I'm about two hours above Memphis...which is kind of scary at times! Small little town. I appreciated having it growing up but I'm ready to get out, you know? Is everyone on the boards a senior? I like seeing other people who aren't going/ aren't going straight to college. I got so much flak about that at the beginning of this year.   But they never got me down!


Yeah most people are seniors some people are older. and i believe that ive heard from most of the people that if they are not going to disney they are going to school. Iknow that if i dont get in im going to school. ive already been accepted to a few places. but idk. hahahah


----------



## zanabelle

Nichele said:


> nope...we are all playing the (Very Unfun) waiting game. Glad you could join us! lol And no...it's not creepy to be following us...the more the merrier! lol



Awesome! So what are you all of you wanting to do with your lives??  I love asking that question, because I hear so many different answers!!!


----------



## Nichele

zanabelle said:


> Awesome! So what are you all of you wanting to do with your lives??  I love asking that question, because I hear so many different answers!!!



I'm not really sure. I was thinking about Hospitality Mgmnt...but idk...One of the reasons why Im doing the CS is because I dont know what I want to do yet...hopefully this will help me decide!


----------



## zanabelle

Nichele said:


> I'm not really sure. I was thinking about Hospitality Mgmnt...but idk...One of the reasons why Im doing the CS is because I dont know what I want to do yet...hopefully this will help me decide!



That is what the website says the program does! 
Where would you want to manage hospitably at? lol.


----------



## Nichele

zanabelle said:


> That is what the website says the program does!
> Where would you want to manage hospitably at? lol.



DISNEY!! lol that would be a dream job!!

What about you?


----------



## zanabelle

Nichele said:


> DISNEY!! lol that would be a dream job!!
> 
> What about you?




Well if that is your dream job, then go for it! You've already taken this step!   A dream is a wish your heart makes, right?  

I hope to get my TEFL- Teaching English as a Foreign Language- certificate this summer(or after CS, if I get in) and travel from orphanage to orphanage teaching kids English and how to play the piano lol. I'm not looking for much! Just a building full of kids who appreciate learning and a hammock/room somewhere!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> Thank you for the welcome!  You guys are like already friends on here!! I am so afraid that I'm too late. I applied March 5th...
> 
> I just called actually and the woman said it typically takes 2-3 weeks, so it could be another week more.... I dunno if that was supposed to make me more or less nervous
> 
> I really hope I get this with you guys! I was looking at some of your previous posts and you guys look like great people!!!



Hi and Welcome to the boards. If you applied March 5th you should be fine. But I'm not sure why you haven't gotten it yet...maybe I was one of the lucky ones to get it the next day? 

I really hope you (and I) get in too and you're right we're already building friendships here we would love to have another on board!

Also dream job just somewhere in Disney I would like to be an accountant or be in the Marketing Department but I would do anything at Disney.


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hi and Welcome to the boards. If you applied March 5th you should be fine. But I'm not sure why you haven't gotten it yet...maybe I was one of the lucky ones to get it the next day?
> 
> I really hope you (and I) get in too and you're right we're already building friendships here we would love to have another on board!
> 
> Also dream job just somewhere in Disney I would like to be an accountant or be in the Marketing Department but I would do anything at Disney.



You are definitely one of the lucky ones!!  Congratulations on your interviews thus far! I take it you like math, since you said accounting??
 If it was up to me, you could definitely have any of those jobs!    Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> You are definitely one of the lucky ones!!  Congratulations on your interviews thus far! I take it you like math, since you said accounting??
> If it was up to me, you could definitely have any of those jobs!    Thank you for the welcome!



Actually you might be shocked at how much I dislike math. But I like business and competing so math is inevitable if I go into a business profession. Thanks for the congrats I'm sure you'll do great when it's your turn also!


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Actually you might be shocked at how much I dislike math. But I like business and competing so math is inevitable if I go into a business profession. Thanks for the congrats I'm sure you'll do great when it's your turn also!



So I've read some previous posts of what people were asked, but for you personally what did they ask you on the phone? I hope I don't say "um" and "uh" and "like" a lot...lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

zanabelle said:


> Awesome! So what are you all of you wanting to do with your lives??  I love asking that question, because I hear so many different answers!!!



a graphic designer! or have my own cartoon show. :3 either is good


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> OOo!! I love Toy Story lol It cracks me up. Right now I'm facebook stalking a girl that went to my school who did CareerStart. I'm so jealous! Her pictures are so cute!
> 
> Oh I forgot! lol Happy St. Patty's day!



haha.. im not alone.. i tend to stalk peoples pictures.. its makes me excited that i could be doing that!



Nichele said:


> lol Thats awesome! I've always wanted to try the 50s Prime Time Diner!
> 
> For attractions..she asked me if I ever memorized anything...I told her that I memorized a poem for school once..lol..she was like.."Was it long?" lol I kinda laughed and told her yes, it was pretty lengthy...and that I also did drama and plays and she was like..."That sounds more like what we're looking for!!!"
> 
> Very impressive with the monolauge!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! I think you're in pretty good shape...there are some earlier posts on here...from about 2 years ago...and they were applying in April...and they got accepted! So you are the right track!!
> 
> And yes! Everyone on here is super nice! Do you want to tell us a little bit about yourself??
> 
> I'm Nichele. And I'm from Florida...I love to read...big Harry Potter nerd..lol...favorite movie is Breakfast at Tiffany's...and favorite color is green! lol...oh, and my school mascot is the Dragon...



i was asked if i ever had to speak in front of large crowds.. i said i had to do presentations for school, and other things.. then was asked about how many people.. i said 30 or 40.. i hope thats what she was looking for!!

and woah, i feel like i have missed so much.. i get off, and then everyone comes on.. .. haha

but welcome zanabelle. Im haley from pennsylvania! i love art. alos a big Harry Potter fan.. i love POTC.. favorite color is green. and my mascot is the dragon. im glad you joined us!!

and nichele. i think we have a lot in common. haha


----------



## haleyg

zanabelle said:


> Awesome! So what are you all of you wanting to do with your lives??  I love asking that question, because I hear so many different answers!!!



i want to work with films..editor, producer..

and i also want to be a special effects makeup artist!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> So I've read some previous posts of what people were asked, but for you personally what did they ask you on the phone? I hope I don't say "um" and "uh" and "like" a lot...lol



I said um a few times it's not a big deal as long as you're sentence isn't "I like want to work at Disney cause like I like love everything about Disney and I um want to like meet new people." 

The pretty much just asked me 
Why do you want to work for Disney?
Have you ever had to deal with an annoyed customer?
How did you handle the situation?
What in your mind is team work?

She also asked about my preferences but she said what are my top 2 and why. I said Merch and QSFB because those are the 2 I have the most experience with in my town.

Just same basic interview questions anywhere would ask really.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> haha.. im not alone.. i tend to stalk peoples pictures.. its makes me excited that i could be doing that!
> 
> 
> 
> i was asked if i ever had to speak in front of large crowds.. i said i had to do presentations for school, and other things.. then was asked about how many people.. i said 30 or 40.. i hope thats what she was looking for!!
> 
> and woah, i feel like i have missed so much.. i get off, and then everyone comes on.. .. haha
> 
> but welcome zanabelle. Im haley from pennsylvania! i love art. alos a big Harry Potter fan.. i love POTC.. favorite color is green. and my mascot is the dragon. im glad you joined us!!
> 
> and nichele. i think we have a lot in common. haha



lol my interviewer asked me that too....I just dont remember what I answered...lol

I know the feeling...I go have a life for a few hours...come back...and theres like, 10 new pages! lol

You're a dragon too?? lol Thats pretty great. We do have a lot in common. It's a sign that we shall be great friends! 

OMG, I wanted to tell everyone this! Last night, my mom said that she had a dream that I got accepted!! lol So..hopefully this is a sign!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi everyone!!! ^_^


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone!!! ^_^



Hola! Whats going on?


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Hola! Whats going on?



n2m. I think I'm going crazy from waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> n2m. I think I'm going crazy from waiting!!!!!!



lol me too!! I'm in the process of writing a blog about it!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

First day off in a weeeeek so what is everyone doing today??


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> First day off in a weeeeek so what is everyone doing today??



blogging....and just driving myself crazy!


----------



## NiCO0303

i wish iphone offerend an app for disboards, that would be greatt


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> blogging....and just driving myself crazy!



we all have a bit of crazinesss in us (why do you think were willing to take those shifts at disney??)) jkjk


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> we all have a bit of crazinesss in us (why do you think were willing to take those shifts at disney??)) jkjk



LOL so true! Have you seen the thread on here showing the costumes....Some of them are crazy! lol


----------



## zanabelle

haleyg said:


> but welcome zanabelle. Im haley from pennsylvania! i love art. alos a big Harry Potter fan.. i love POTC.. favorite color is green. and my mascot is the dragon. im glad you joined us!!
> 
> and nichele. i think we have a lot in common. haha



I'm glad I joined you guys too! I'm just getting more and more anxious since I joined the boards, and you guys have already had your phone interviews.   What an awesome mascot compared to Trojans! Nice to meet you, haley


----------



## zanabelle

CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone!!! ^_^



Buenos tardes! How's life going for you? Err.. the waiting game I guess! Anxiety :/


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> LOL so true! Have you seen the thread on here showing the costumes....Some of them are crazy! lol



No i haven't i kind of don't want to look at their costumes (I'M ALREADY ANXIOUS ENOUGH) at least not till i know where i'm working.


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> No i haven't i kind of don't want to look at their costumes (I'M ALREADY ANXIOUS ENOUGH) at least not till i know where i'm working.



lol yeah...it was pretty funny. I laughed a lot.  But, I would be sooo excited to wear those!!! So...where do you want to work?


----------



## NiCO0303

zanabelle said:


> I'm glad I joined you guys too! I'm just getting more and more anxious since I joined the boards, and you guys have already had your phone interviews.   What an awesome mascot compared to Trojans! Nice to meet you, haley



Hey Zanabelle, thats a coool naame my name is NiCO i live in ponte vedra, FL and am a thrill seeking dare devling(also make own words) kid, can't wait to get to know you in Orlandoooo!!!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> lol yeah...it was pretty funny. I laughed a lot.  But, I would be sooo excited to wear those!!! So...where do you want to work?



well i want attractions the most and would love to do american idol expirience or something with a good naration, it'll make me feel like a star lol  y tu?


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> well i want attractions the most and would love to do american idol expirience or something with a good naration, it'll make me feel like a star lol  y tu?



well, my number one is Merch....I would love to work on Main Street...or tommarowland...But, my number one place is mouse gears at epcot!!

Oh..I've never been on the American Idol experience!!!! I'll have to ride that one too!! lol


----------



## zanabelle

NiCO0303 said:


> Hey Zanabelle, thats a coool naame my name is NiCO i live in ponte vedra, FL and am a thrill seeking dare devling(also make own words) kid, can't wait to get to know you in Orlandoooo!!!!!



Thank you, but it's not my real name, lol, if you check out my blog you can see the reasons behind "Zanabelle"   I dunno if I'll be in Orlando... YET! Still waiting on the web based interview.. 

I'm a thrill seeker sometimes! What's the craziest thing you've ever done?

Or the craziest thing ANY of you have ever done? 

Nice to meet you NiCO!


----------



## Nichele

Oh my goodness! I found a reciept from Disney just laying on the floor!! It's another sign!! lol


----------



## jujuberry

Hello everyone! =]
I was watching my nephews who are 8 and 4. I was driving them around with my Disney music playing and we were all singing for like two hours! XD


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> Hello everyone! =]
> I was watching my nephews who are 8 and 4. I was driving them around with my Disney music playing and we were all singing for like two hours! XD



Aw. To Cute!


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> Aw. To Cute!



They are. =3


----------



## zanabelle

jujuberry said:


> Hello everyone! =]
> I was watching my nephews who are 8 and 4. I was driving them around with my Disney music playing and we were all singing for like two hours! XD



What songs are your favorite? My name is Sanibel, nice to meet you jujuberry


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey everyone step 2 of my getting to Disney plan is taking shape tomorrow...
Step 1:Apply and hope to get in (duh)
Step 2:Find a job with more hours since I have to pay my way there! I got a lead on a job from a friend tomorrow 
Step 3:Get a camera and clothes (if I get in)
Step 4:LEAVE!  (if I get in)


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey everyone step 2 of my getting to Disney plan is taking shape tomorrow...
> Step 1:Apply and hope to get in (duh)
> Step 2:Find a job with more hours since I have to pay my way there! I got a lead on a job from a friend tomorrow
> Step 3:Get a camera and clothes (if I get in)
> Step 4:LEAVE!  (if I get in)



yay!! What kind of job is it?


----------



## jujuberry

zanabelle said:


> What songs are your favorite? My name is Sanibel, nice to meet you jujuberry



Out There, Colors of the Wind, many more!

Nice to meet you too!! =]
My name is Julia.


----------



## NiCO0303

zanabelle said:


> Thank you, but it's not my real name, lol, if you check out my blog you can see the reasons behind "Zanabelle"   I dunno if I'll be in Orlando... YET! Still waiting on the web based interview..
> 
> I'm a thrill seeker sometimes! What's the craziest thing you've ever done?
> 
> Or the craziest thing ANY of you have ever done?
> 
> Nice to meet you NiCO!



probably bungeee jumpiiiiing it was allott of fun and scary my heart was pounding super duper hard lol but when they pulled me back up i was wanting to do it again so that is off my bucket list next SKY DIVING


----------



## jujuberry

NiCO0303 said:


> probably bungeee jumpiiiiing it was allott of fun and scary my heart was pounding super duper hard lol but when they pulled me back up i was wanting to do it again so that is off my bucket list next SKY DIVING



I flew a two person plane with an instructer and we did a few flips. XD
I was five.


----------



## NiCO0303

jujuberry said:


> I flew a two person plane with an instructer and we did a few flips. XD
> I was five.



that soundss funn i wish i could do that how did you get set up with that?!?!


----------



## CamilleMarae

ugh... bad day guys.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> yay!! What kind of job is it?



At Piggly Wiggly Grocery store! I don't know what I'll be doing yet hopefully stock so I won't have to go in but like 20-30 hours.

Hey I been meaning to ask you do they have Zaxbys in Florida?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> ugh... bad day guys.



Why?


----------



## jujuberry

NiCO0303 said:


> that soundss funn i wish i could do that how did you get set up with that?!?!



My dad was a pilot. So it was one of his friends!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> At Piggly Wiggly Grocery store! I don't know what I'll be doing yet hopefully stock so I won't have to go in but like 20-30 hours.
> 
> Hey I been meaning to ask you do they have Zaxbys in Florida?



not to my knowledge....why? What is it?


----------



## Nichele

CamilleMarae said:


> ugh... bad day guys.



Aw!! You need a hug!!  lol why was it bad???

Group Hug!!  lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> not to my knowledge....why? What is it?



UGH NO!!! That sucks it's the best chicken place ever. I knew they were local I thought they would be in Florida though it's a regional thing started in Georgia. I LOVE their chicken...


Just looked online and saw they have one in Orlando and Kissimmee!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> At Piggly Wiggly Grocery store! I don't know what I'll be doing yet hopefully stock so I won't have to go in but like 20-30 hours.
> 
> Hey I been meaning to ask you do they have Zaxbys in Florida?



i work for a grocery store too (PUBLIX) and yes they do have zaxbys in FL i love their zalads!!!! yum!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> i work for a grocery store too (PUBLIX) and yes they do have zaxbys in FL i love their zalads!!!! yum!



Yeah we always have nibblerz and buffalo fingerz for football parties at my house I love them.


----------



## CrazySteph

lol Hi again guys.


----------



## NiCO0303

CrazySteph said:


> lol Hi again guys.



Alohaaaaa


----------



## CrazySteph

What's up? Did I see that there was someone new? (i was too lazy to read it all lol)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> What's up? Did I see that there was someone new? (i was too lazy to read it all lol)



Yup she's waiting for her phone interview


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yup she's waiting for her phone interview



Awesome! I'm glad to see more and more people join!


----------



## NiCO0303

soo are any of you planning on interning with disney again after career start cuz i want to do as many internships with them as possible!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Awesome! I'm glad to see more and more people join!



Me too I hope all the DIS people get in no matter when they join our fam!


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> soo are any of you planning on interning with disney again after career start cuz i want to do as many internships with them as possible!!!



Yeah! I think I'm going to enroll in a college down in Florida and do a professional internship!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Me too I hope all the DIS people get in no matter when they join our fam!



lol Aw our litte DIS family


----------



## NiCO0303

CrazySteph said:


> Yeah! I think I'm going to enroll in a college down in Florida and do a professional internship!



yeah imma go to UCF it has a GREAT graphic design and communications department!!! DiSNEY 4 life!!


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> yeah imma go to UCF it has a GREAT graphic design and communications department!!! DiSNEY 4 life!!



I was thinking about going there!
but Disney for life here too!


----------



## NiCO0303

we already have a mini family on here and we all seem pretty sociable soooo i think we will have a bizzillion friends in orlando!!!! (especially cuz we're all bringing cars)lol


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> we already have a mini family on here and we all seem pretty sociable soooo i think we will have a bizzillion friends in orlando!!!! (especially cuz we're all bringing cars)lol



I know! If I already met all you guys on here, I'm sure I'll meet so many more people! which is good!


----------



## NiCO0303

CrazySteph said:


> I know! If I already met all you guys on here, I'm sure I'll meet so many more people! which is good!



i think at check in we'll be running around like are you CrazySteph?!?!!? i'm NiCO0303 from disboards we finally meet!!!!! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> i think at check in we'll be running around like are you CrazySteph?!?!!? i'm NiCO0303 from disboards we finally meet!!!!! lol



Lmao! I thought that same thing! We'll just all be staring at each other and like wondering who we all are lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I wish I could get into UCF but if I stay in Orlando which I would like to do I'll probably end up at Valencia or some other small college and I want to work for Disney for life also!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I wish I could get into UCF but if I stay in Orlando which I would like to do I'll probably end up at Valencia or some other small college and I want to work for Disney for life also!



lol Im with you...if I stayed in Orlando, I would attend Valenica, and then transfer to UCF, and intern with Disney!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol Im with you...if I stayed in Orlando, I would attend Valenica, and then transfer to UCF, and intern with Disney!!



Yeah the only thing that's making me second guess it at all is housing issues...


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah the only thing that's making me second guess it at all is housing issues...



What housing issues?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> What housing issues?



That there aren't any housing lol I can't afford an apartment in Orlando


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That there aren't any housing lol I can't afford an apartment in Orlando



ohhh..yeah...I thought you were talking about houseing at WDW...wow....was not thinkning lol.....it's the same with me...because if I cant afford anything in Orlando...than Im going to have to move back home and co go college there.....and I really dont want to do that...but, you never know what the future may bring


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> ohhh..yeah...I thought you were talking about houseing at WDW...wow....was not thinkning lol.....it's the same with me...because if I cant afford anything in Orlando...than Im going to have to move back home and co go college there.....and I really dont want to do that...but, you never know what the future may bring



Yeah we'll see what happens but I'll be in no rush to come back to this "town" lol


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah we'll see what happens but I'll be in no rush to come back to this "town" lol



lol...I like the quotes around the word "Town" 

And I know how you feel...The last thing I want to do is go to SFCC...I am determinded to stay in Orlando! lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

NiCO0303 said:


> we already have a mini family on here and we all seem pretty sociable soooo i think we will have a bizzillion friends in orlando!!!! (especially cuz we're all bringing cars)lol



i don't have a car! D: nor will my parents buy me one. i have to take the buss!


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> i don't have a car! D: nor will my parents buy me one. i have to take the buss!



Never fear! The bus system is supposed to be really good! You just have to be early!


----------



## haleyg

5 PAGES!! i hate going to work. everyone is on when im not.. ahhh 




Nichele said:


> lol my interviewer asked me that too....I just dont remember what I answered...lol
> 
> I know the feeling...I go have a life for a few hours...come back...and theres like, 10 new pages! lol
> 
> You're a dragon too?? lol Thats pretty great. We do have a lot in common. It's a sign that we shall be great friends!
> 
> OMG, I wanted to tell everyone this! Last night, my mom said that she had a dream that I got accepted!! lol So..hopefully this is a sign!!



haha. dragon friends.. its a pretty nice sign!!!

eek. yay. i had one at work. i was putting clothes away, and looked over, and there was a mickey mouse shirt starring at me



Nichele said:


> LOL so true! Have you seen the thread on here showing the costumes....Some of them are crazy! lol



haha i read that awhile ago.... i just hope my outfit (if i get in) doesnt make me look bad. haha



zanabelle said:


> I'm glad I joined you guys too! I'm just getting more and more anxious since I joined the boards, and you guys have already had your phone interviews.   What an awesome mascot compared to Trojans! Nice to meet you, haley



eh. my dragon for my school is kinda lame.. nothing too special. haha. 
and hello. i hope to meet you in person



myanimeworld149 said:


> i don't have a car! D: nor will my parents buy me one. i have to take the buss!



i have my fingers crossed everything will go the way i want. my sister is taking her car to college. so i would need one either way, disney or not.. so if i get in i hope my parents would let me bring it..

and HEY everyone. just got off of work. finally.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> 5 PAGES!! i hate going to work. everyone is on when im not.. ahhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha. dragon friends.. its a pretty nice sign!!!
> 
> eek. yay. i had one at work. i was putting clothes away, and looked over, and there was a mickey mouse shirt starring at me
> 
> 
> 
> haha i read that awhile ago.... i just hope my outfit (if i get in) doesnt make me look bad. haha
> 
> 
> 
> eh. my dragon for my school is kinda lame.. nothing too special. haha.
> and hello. i hope to meet you in person
> 
> 
> 
> i have my fingers crossed everything will go the way i want. my sister is taking her car to college. so i would need one either way, disney or not.. so if i get in i hope my parents would let me bring it..
> 
> and HEY everyone. just got off of work. finally.



Yay! Working...(unless its at Disney) is no fun!

yeah...it was weird....because earlier today, my mom found a receipt from WDW...from like a month ago....it was just laying on thr floor...she spicked it up and was like, "Nichele, I think you're going to get accepted." lol So, Hopefully, she's right!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Yay! Working...(unless its at Disney) is no fun!
> 
> yeah...it was weird....because earlier today, my mom found a receipt from WDW...from like a month ago....it was just laying on thr floor...she spicked it up and was like, "Nichele, I think you're going to get accepted." lol So, Hopefully, she's right!



eh.. it was the worst.. so much clothes cramped in a little tiny space.  they are redoing the whole floor arrangement.. AHHH. save me.

aw. thats really good. i think it is a perfect sign..


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> eh.. it was the worst.. so much clothes cramped in a little tiny space.  they are redoing the whole floor arrangement.. AHHH. save me.
> 
> aw. thats really good. i think it is a perfect sign..



aw man. That sounds crazy! At least you outta there for now 

Well, my gut feeling says that we're going to get in...so, thats always a good sign!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> aw man. That sounds crazy! At least you outta there for now
> 
> Well, my gut feeling says that we're going to get in...so, thats always a good sign!



but i am back tomorrow.. so you guys better not have any interesting convos without me.. save them until 830. haha. you seem to talk about fun stuff when im gone!!

very good. i have a feeling too. so i  hope it works out


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> but i am back tomorrow.. so you guys better not have any interesting convos without me.. save them until 830. haha. you seem to talk about fun stuff when im gone!!
> 
> very good. i have a feeling too. so i  hope it works out



lol we always talk about fun things! Cuz we're cool like that!  lol

Love your post. lol the letter is super funny! 

Oh and on my blog...I have a pic of Mickey as an artist...and it made me think of you lol What kind of art do you like to do?


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol we always talk about fun things! Cuz we're cool like that!  lol
> 
> Love your post. lol the letter is super funny!
> 
> Oh and on my blog...I have a pic of Mickey as an artist...and it made me think of you lol What kind of art do you like to do?



very true.. haha. we do have some fun talks.

why thanks. i was going for funny.

yay. that makes me smile.
well. i love oil pastel.. half of my ap projects are done in it.. but i pretty much love everything. 

alot of my "pieces" are of buildings and such. like i did eiffle tower, hogwarts, etc. I did Disney, for one, which was the castle in front, with hollywood studio hat coming from behind. with the spaceship earth on the otherside..and infront of the hat is the tree of life.. in color pencil.. it took me forever.

thanks for asking...not a lot of people in my school think art is cool. it is nice to have someone ask about it for once


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> very true.. haha. we do have some fun talks.
> 
> why thanks. i was going for funny.
> 
> yay. that makes me smile.
> well. i love oil pastel.. half of my ap projects are done in it.. but i pretty much love everything.
> 
> alot of my "pieces" are of buildings and such. like i did eiffle tower, hogwarts, etc. I did Disney, for one, which was the castle in front, with hollywood studio hat coming from behind. with the spaceship earth on the otherside..and infront of the hat is the tree of life.. in color pencil.. it took me forever.
> 
> thanks for asking...not a lot of people in my school think art is cool. it is nice to have someone ask about it for once




lol That sounds like a really amazing picture! I want to see it! lol Well, I took art for three years. Art I, Commercial art I, and commercial art II, It was pretty great...and art is not really a big thing at our school either 

I made a cereal box once! lol It was Attitude O's! With Puff! The bad boy puff piece! lol


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Why?


people are so mean... i came home from rehersal and everybody was mean to me... BOOOOOOOOOOO.  and i didnt even do anything. not to mention i have been phoneless for a week and i finally got my new one in the mail today. so i called to activate it. and they wouldnt do it!! errrrrr. it only took like 2 hours! what the heck. thank god I got out of the house and saw an amazing show. yay life(slash)not really. hahaha


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol That sounds like a really amazing picture! I want to see it! lol Well, I took art for three years. Art I, Commercial art I, and commercial art II, It was pretty great...and art is not really a big thing at our school either
> 
> I made a cereal box once! lol It was Attitude O's! With Puff! The bad boy puff piece! lol



i will have to take a picture of it and post it to my blog then!!

commercial art??? all we have is art 1-4. ap and senior adv. we have other "art classes" but they are like crafts.
its cool though because we are trying to get the school to have its first national art honors society inducted ceremoney, because everythin else in the school gets a pep assembly and stuff!

and Oh my word.. haha that is the coolest thing i have heard.. bad boy puff..haha. thats clever


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> people are so mean... i came home from rehersal and everybody was mean to me... BOOOOOOOOOOO.  and i didnt even do anything. not to mention i have been phoneless for a week and i finally got my new one in the mail today. so i called to activate it. and they wouldnt do it!! errrrrr. it only took like 2 hours! what the heck. thank god I got out of the house and saw an amazing show. yay life(slash)not really. hahaha



oh dear i am sorry. days like that just suck.. i hope tomorrow is better!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> oh dear i am sorry. days like that just suck.. i hope tomorrow is better!!


ME FLIPPIN too. maybe i will get some type of speciallll letttttaaa! ahahahah


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> ME FLIPPIN too. maybe i will get some type of speciallll letttttaaa! ahahahah



now wouldnt that just make the day a billion times better!


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> now wouldnt that just make the day a billion times better!


I KNOW! am i right or am i right? bahahahahhaha


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi everyone!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> people are so mean... i came home from rehersal and everybody was mean to me... BOOOOOOOOOOO.  and i didnt even do anything. not to mention i have been phoneless for a week and i finally got my new one in the mail today. so i called to activate it. and they wouldnt do it!! errrrrr. it only took like 2 hours! what the heck. thank god I got out of the house and saw an amazing show. yay life(slash)not really. hahaha



Well you've come to the right place for words of encouragement and cheering up!


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well you've come to the right place for words of encouragement and cheering up!


well oh how fantastic!  disney boards always make me feel better


----------



## CrazySteph

CamilleMarae said:


> well oh how fantastic!  disney boards always make me feel better



lol me too  Puts me in a good mood


----------



## peter_pan_girl

Hey guys! I've officially applied for Disney CareerStart and had my phone interview! Just waiting for the final verdict :S


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey guys! I've officially applied for Disney CareerStart and had my phone interview! Just waiting for the final verdict :S



Welcome to the board. A lot of use are in the same boat as you! What were you preferred roles?


----------



## zanabelle

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey guys! I've officially applied for Disney CareerStart and had my phone interview! Just waiting for the final verdict :S



Just curious, how long after you sent in _your_ application did you get your web based interview???

I leave for a few hours and so much happens!!


----------



## zanabelle

NiCO0303 said:


> probably bungeee jumpiiiiing it was allott of fun and scary my heart was pounding super duper hard lol but when they pulled me back up i was wanting to do it again so that is off my bucket list next SKY DIVING



Wow! I don't think I could ever bungee jump OR sky dive.. I could say I would but I know I'd have to be pushed out of the plane/off the ledge! 

What else is on your bucket list?

What is on everyone's-besides work at Disneyworld?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> Wow! I don't think I could ever bungee jump OR sky dive.. I could say I would but I know I'd have to be pushed out of the plane/off the ledge!
> 
> What else is on your bucket list?
> 
> What is on everyone's-besides work at Disneyworld?



Number one thing on my bucket list is to be a devoted father...my dad walked out on us...I don't want my kids to grow up with a step dad or mom...I want to have a strong family.


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Number one thing on my bucket list is to be a devoted father...my dad walked out on us...I don't want my kids to grow up with a step dad or mom...I want to have a strong family.



That's a very good thing to have! I'm sure you will be. I've only been on the boards for 2 days and I can tell all of you really care. Coming from a really fake town, I love seeing people that care. (Don't get me wrong, I have found some people that do!)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> That's a very good thing to have! I'm sure you will be. I've only been on the boards for 2 days and I can tell all of you really care. Coming from a really fake town, I love seeing people that care. (Don't get me wrong, I have found some people that do!)



haha my town is fake too everybody here thinks they are cool because they listen to country music and dip...I do neither so I'm not the most popular guy in town


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha my town is fake too everybody here thinks they are cool because they listen to country music and dip...I do neither so I'm not the most popular guy in town



Oh my gosh!!! OUR TOWNS ARE TWINS!!! Everyone here listens to country music and dips, and all of the popular people wear camouflage/ugg boots/north faces every day!!! Lol. I feel so sorry for them. It's like they never realize they're living. I hate thinking that a life is wasted.. but who knows what they think. Oh well!

My condolences you live in another town like mine. I'm going to try and go to sleep... badminton/tennis tomorrow, then work!   I will see all of you tomorrow! (Maybe I'll get my web interview??? :/) sweet dreams/good morning to all who come on and see this!


----------



## CamilleMarae

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey guys! I've officially applied for Disney CareerStart and had my phone interview! Just waiting for the final verdict :S


HEY HEY HEY!!!! im camille nice to meet you! 

im really loving this ongoing expandind disney family  yayaya

so yo have had your interview and everything? your just waiting for the letter too?


----------



## NiCO0303

myanimeworld149 said:


> i don't have a car! D: nor will my parents buy me one. i have to take the buss!



i'll give you a ride dont worry!!


----------



## NiCO0303

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey guys! I've officially applied for Disney CareerStart and had my phone interview! Just waiting for the final verdict :S



Hiyah!!! welcome to the disney familia!!


----------



## NiCO0303

zanabelle said:


> Wow! I don't think I could ever bungee jump OR sky dive.. I could say I would but I know I'd have to be pushed out of the plane/off the ledge!
> 
> What else is on your bucket list?
> 
> What is on everyone's-besides work at Disneyworld?



no. one is to direct my own disney /pixar film, that would be AMAZING


----------



## Nichele

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey guys! I've officially applied for Disney CareerStart and had my phone interview! Just waiting for the final verdict :S



yay! Hi!!! Welcome to the "Career Start DIS'ers" lol


----------



## NiCO0303

has anyone else noticed that the kids who started this thread left off on page like 16 and we picked it up and are on page like 97 now hahahahah i thought it was funny that we talk soooooooo much lol


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> has anyone else noticed that the kids who started this thread left off on page like 16 and we picked it up and are on page like 97 now hahahahah i thought it was funny that we talk soooooooo much lol



lol yeah. I re-read this whole thread a few days ago...holy crap! We wrote sooo much! lol


----------



## NiCO0303

lol i couldn't believe it !!! (at the car dealership) getting a 2005 dodge stratus r/t
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  my mini coop is going to stay with my parents i need a bigger car!!!


----------



## zanabelle

myanimeworld149 said:


> i don't have a car! D: nor will my parents buy me one. i have to take the buss!



Hey, hey! Since I'm "not doing anything with my life" my parents won't let me keep the car, so I would take the bus with you! I think it'd be fun


----------



## zanabelle

NiCO0303 said:


> no. one is to direct my own disney /pixar film, that would be AMAZING



That WOULD be awesome! I'm sure it would be a comedy that everyone would love!!   Dude, if you made a movie like Shrek you would make it big time lol.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> lol i couldn't believe it !!! (at the car dealership) getting a 2005 dodge stratus r/t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini coop is going to stay with my parents i need a bigger car!!!



That's cool man same body style as my Eclipse!

I might be getting a new car too I wan an rsx because it's a little roomier.


----------



## CamilleMarae

some one should give me a ride too! no way of transporting my little baby from MN to FL! no way its going to happen.hahahah


----------



## Nichele

I got in!!!! I got in!!!! Merch!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> I got in!!!! I got in!!!! Merch!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!



OMG!!!!! nichele congrats!!!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> OMG!!!!! nichele congrats!!!



lol Thanks! This means that you'll hear real soon!!! Ahhh!! So excited!!


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> I got in!!!! I got in!!!! Merch!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!



YOU ALREADYY GOT YOUR ACCEPTANCE LETTER *CONGRATS NICHELE
!!!!*  I WANT MINE!!!!  *HOORAY FOR NICHELE FIRST TO GET ACCEPTTED!!!!*


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's cool man same body style as my Eclipse!
> 
> I might be getting a new car too I wan an rsx because it's a little roomier.



YEAH IM KEEPING MY COOP BUT MY PARENTS DECIDED IF AND WHEN I MOVE DOWN TO DISNEY THAT I WOULD NEED A BIGGER CAR SO EYAH I HOPE I HEAR BACK SOON *CONGRATS NICHELE!!*:yay
:


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol Thanks! This means that you'll hear real soon!!! Ahhh!! So excited!!



im am so excited for you!!

now i am so nervous.. its finally time!!

did you get an email or folder


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> YOU ALREADYY GOT YOUR ACCEPTANCE LETTER *CONGRATS NICHELE
> !!!!*  I WANT MINE!!!!  *HOORAY FOR NICHELE FIRST TO GET ACCEPTTED!!!!*



lol Thanks!!! I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## NiCO0303

haleyg said:


> im am so excited for you!!
> 
> now i am so nervous.. its finally time!!
> 
> did you get an email or folder



HALEY YOURS WAS 1 DAY BEFORE MINE AND I HOPE TO GAD OURS IS COMING BY NEXT WEEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I got in!!!! I got in!!!! Merch!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> I got in!!!! I got in!!!! Merch!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!



OMG!!!! OMG! OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! CONGRATS!!!!!  uh oh! I had my interview a day after you! Maybe i'll hear this weekend.. I hope I get in.. 

I CAN'T BELIVE YOU GOT IN!!! ARE YOU HAPPY!?!?1 IM HAPPY FOR YOU!! HAHAH!!


----------



## NiCO0303

I just ran to check my mail and i didn't get mine today omg i am going to be like chasing the mailman for my mail everyday!!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> I just ran to check my mail and i didn't get mine today omg i am going to be like chasing the mailman for my mail everyday!!!!



Haha my mom is on the DIS and read that Nichele got in and shes like "Check the Mail!" but I didn't get anything. So my mom got really worried cause I told her that Nichele's and I's interviews were a day apart. but my moms like "Its okay its okay! She lives in Lake Placid! Mails faster!!" 

I really hope we ALL get in!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Wow I just realized how hard it's going to be for me now. I ws the last one to interview so I'm going to have to watch a lot of you get accepted before I do! I'll be happy for you guys but I wish I wouldn't have to wait!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Wow I just realized how hard it's going to be for me now. I ws the last one to interview so I'm going to have to watch a lot of you get accepted before I do! I'll be happy for you guys but I wish I wouldn't have to wait!!!



Ugh wow, that would be hard. I'm lucky enough to be a day after Nichele! (but it would suck if I don't get in )

It would be hard also, if you had to watch ppl get in and ppl who didn't  I think that would be heartbreaking and would make the suspense even worse! lol


----------



## NiCO0303

wdw_lover_in_sc said:


> wow i just realized how hard it's going to be for me now. I ws the last one to interview so i'm going to have to watch a lot of you get accepted before i do! I'll be happy for you guys but i wish i wouldn't have to wait!!!



you'll be reaaaaaaalllllyyy anxious watching everyone but who knows you could get yours before us, it's happened before


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Ugh wow, that would be hard. I'm lucky enough to be a day after Nichele! (but it would suck if I don't get in )
> 
> It would be hard also, if you had to watch ppl get in and ppl who didn't  I think that would be heartbreaking and would make the suspense even worse! lol



Yeah I'm already nervous!




NiCO0303 said:


> you'll be reaaaaaaalllllyyy anxious watching everyone but who knows you could get yours before us, it's happened before



Who knows I could but I'm not counting on it lol


----------



## NiCO0303

CrazySteph said:


> Ugh wow, that would be hard. I'm lucky enough to be a day after Nichele! (but it would suck if I don't get in )
> 
> It would be hard also, if you had to watch ppl get in and ppl who didn't  I think that would be heartbreaking and would make the suspense even worse! lol



STOP! DON'T THINK LIKE THAT STAY POSITIVE *ALL OF US ARE GOING TO GET IN FOR THE FALL 2010 PROGRAM*


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Congrats!



Thanks!!



CrazySteph said:


> OMG!!!! OMG! OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! CONGRATS!!!!!  uh oh! I had my interview a day after you! Maybe i'll hear this weekend.. I hope I get in..
> 
> I CAN'T BELIVE YOU GOT IN!!! ARE YOU HAPPY!?!?1 IM HAPPY FOR YOU!! HAHAH!!



Thanks!! You should get yours super soon!!



NiCO0303 said:


> I just ran to check my mail and i didn't get mine today omg i am going to be like chasing the mailman for my mail everyday!!!!



lol Yeah, I was practically stalking the mailman! lol 



CrazySteph said:


> Haha my mom is on the DIS and read that Nichele got in and shes like "Check the Mail!" but I didn't get anything. So my mom got really worried cause I told her that Nichele's and I's interviews were a day apart. but my moms like "Its okay its okay! She lives in Lake Placid! Mails faster!!"
> 
> I really hope we ALL get in!



I think that we all will get in...I have a good feeling 

Oh my goodness. Thats so funny! I shoulod get my mom on the DIS!



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Wow I just realized how hard it's going to be for me now. I ws the last one to interview so I'm going to have to watch a lot of you get accepted before I do! I'll be happy for you guys but I wish I wouldn't have to wait!!!



yeah...waiting was the worst!! But, it's totally worth it!!


----------



## Iris

The suspense is killing me and I didn't even apply.......ok I am Steph's mom!

Congratulations to Nichele for being accepted.  I hope all of you are accepted.  As a former castmember, I can say that there is nothing better in the world!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Iris said:


> The suspense is killing me and I didn't even apply.......ok I am Steph's mom!
> 
> Congratulations to Nichele for being accepted.  I hope all of you are accepted.  As a former castmember, I can say that there is nothing better in the world!!!



Hey stephs mom!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! You should get yours super soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol Yeah, I was practically stalking the mailman! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think that we all will get in...I have a good feeling
> 
> Oh my goodness. Thats so funny! I shoulod get my mom on the DIS!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...waiting was the worst!! But, it's totally worth it!!



What did it look like? Like, was it a big folder thing? And did it give you a lot of information? Tell us all! lol 



Iris said:


> The suspense is killing me and I didn't even apply.......ok I am Steph's mom!
> 
> Congratulations to Nichele for being accepted.  I hope all of you are accepted.  As a former castmember, I can say that there is nothing better in the world!!!



Hi mommy


----------



## Nichele

Iris said:


> The suspense is killing me and I didn't even apply.......ok I am Steph's mom!
> 
> Congratulations to Nichele for being accepted.  I hope all of you are accepted.  As a former castmember, I can say that there is nothing better in the world!!!



lol Thank you!! I'm very excited!! my mom reads all of these and she is so excited...and sad! But shes looking foward to getting into the park for free! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol Thank you!! I'm very excited!! my mom reads all of these and she is so excited...and sad! But shes looking foward to getting into the park for free! lol



Oh and btw. I'm just waiting patiently to read your blog lol


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Oh and btw. I'm just waiting patiently to read your blog lol



lol yeah...I'm probably going to write it later tonight...cuz I'm calling everyone I know and telling them the good news!! 

I'm glad you like my blog!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol yeah...I'm probably going to write it later tonight...cuz I'm calling everyone I know and telling them the good news!!
> 
> I'm glad you like my blog!



Of course I do Silly!  and yeah, I can't wait to hear all about that mysterious folder! 

Are you happy you got merch?!!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Of course I do Silly!  and yeah, I can't wait to hear all about that mysterious folder!
> 
> Are you happy you got merch?!!



oh my goodness YES!  It is exactly what I waned!  But, I would have been happy with anything!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG congrats Nichelle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haleyg

NiCO0303 said:


> HALEY YOURS WAS 1 DAY BEFORE MINE AND I HOPE TO GAD OURS IS COMING BY NEXT WEEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!


i really hope nico!!


ahh. guys. i am so nervous now.. i have faith that we all will get in. 
and Hello stephs mom!!!

and nichele. spill the details girl, i am dying


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> i really hope nico!!
> 
> 
> ahh. guys. i am so nervous now.. i have faith that we all will get in.
> and Hello stephs mom!!!
> 
> and nichele. spill the details girl, i am dying



lol okay heres what happened:

I get home from school and sit down next to my mom. She is like, "you should really call them. Its been three weeks and you havent heard anything."

"Well, they said that it could take up to three weeks."

"Just call them. Trust me." my mom says, handing me the phone. 

My hands are shaking as I dial the number. What if they dont know yet? Or what if I am rejected?
Well, I call and give the guy my name. He tells me to hold on while he puts me on hold. (Disney Music!) Then a woman gets on the phone and asks me for my name again, I give it to her and she begins to type something on the computer. 

"We have already sent out a packet for you. We are extending an offer in the CS for merch." 

"OMG OMG OMG THANK YOU!!!!!!" I exclaim over and over.

"No problem. Congradulations" The woman says.
I hang up the phone....and a feeling of relief washes over me. The pressure is off. Now I can relax and celebrate. And get ready for WDW

So, I didnt get my packet....but it's mailed and on its way! I am sooo glad I called!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol okay heres what happened:
> 
> I get home from school and sit down next to my mom. She is like, "you should really call them. Its been three weeks and you havent heard anything."
> 
> "Well, they said that it could take up to three weeks."
> 
> "Just call them. Trust me." my mom says, handing me the phone.
> 
> My hands are shaking as I dial the number. What if they dont know yet? Or what if I am rejected?
> Well, I call and give the guy my name. He tells me to hold on while he puts me on hold. (Disney Music!) Then a woman gets on the phone and asks me for my name again, I give it to her and she begins to type something on the computer.
> 
> "We have already sent out a packet for you. We are extending an offer in the CS for merch."
> 
> "OMG OMG OMG THANK YOU!!!!!!" I exclaim over and over.
> 
> "No problem. Congradulations" The woman says.
> I hang up the phone....and a feeling of relief washes over me. The pressure is off. Now I can relax and celebrate. And get ready for WDW
> 
> So, I didnt get my packet....but it's mailed and on its way! I am sooo glad I called!!



oh girll. i am beyond excited for you.. i really am. I would call, but i am now more nervous than ever..


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> oh girll. i am beyond excited for you.. i really am. I would call, but i am now more nervous than ever..



do it. it is so worth it. I dont know if its open tomarrow...if not then you should call monday!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> do it. it is so worth it. I dont know if its open tomarrow...if not then you should call monday!!!



prehaps i might.. then again. if you get your letter next week. maybe i might.. so... i will have to see. haha


----------



## haleyg

am i the only one this friday night who doesnt have a life.. thanks a lot walmart.. haha


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> do it. it is so worth it. I dont know if its open tomarrow...if not then you should call monday!!!



I think I might call but thats because It's been more than 3 weeks for me too. If its still 2 weeks I would wait. But idk if I want to just be suprised if a letter comes in the mail lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> I think I might call but thats because It's been more than 3 weeks for me too. If its still 2 weeks I would wait. But idk if I want to just be suprised if a letter comes in the mail lol



yeah.. i think im going to just wait it out.. just becasue its only a little after two weeks..

plus if i do get in. the surprise would be fun!


----------



## JessBrennan

Hey I'm Jess... I had my phone interview on February 27th, and I'm already on the fb group but I just found out about these boards.

I applied for Merch, fsfb, and attractions, but the guy talked a lot about qsfb because of my work experience and I said I'd be happy with anything!

Congrats Nichele on beign accepted! wooohoooo!


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> Hey I'm Jess... I had my phone interview on February 27th, and I'm already on the fb group but I just found out about these boards.
> 
> I applied for Merch, fsfb, and attractions, but the guy talked a lot about qsfb because of my work experience and I said I'd be happy with anything!
> 
> Congrats Nichele on beign accepted! wooohoooo!



welcome jess,. I am haley, from PA. 

usually the boards are more lively than this.. so tomorrow you will get the big warm welcome.. but from me..

Welcome to our little family!


----------



## JessBrennan

Thanks so much!  I'm so excited...and hope we all get to partake in this experiance!


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> Thanks so much!  I'm so excited...and hope we all get to partake in this experiance!



your very welcome!!

so i am. i just want to find out already! and i hope we all get to as well.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> Hey I'm Jess... I had my phone interview on February 27th, and I'm already on the fb group but I just found out about these boards.
> 
> I applied for Merch, fsfb, and attractions, but the guy talked a lot about qsfb because of my work experience and I said I'd be happy with anything!
> 
> Congrats Nichele on beign accepted! wooohoooo!



lol. Thanks!

Yeah today is been super cazy. But im soooo excited. lol theres so much to think about...

Welcome to our little DIS family!!! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

Thanks!  know that you know I feel like itll be very soon before the first round of us find out.... and I had my interview pretty early so I just can't wait.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol. Thanks!
> 
> Yeah today is been super cazy. But im soooo excited. lol theres so much to think about...
> 
> Welcome to our little DIS family!!! lol



What's the check-in date?


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> What's the check-in date?



exactly the question i had


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> exactly the question i had



I think I heard august 8th or 9th or something like that


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I think I heard august 8th or 9th or something like that



thats nice. (if i get in) i would be able to go to fair in my town, and still see the summer electrical parade....


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> I got in!!!! I got in!!!! Merch!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!



NICHELE!!!!!! I'm soooooooooooo proud of you!!!!!!!! =D
I'm really really happy! 
Good job!


----------



## jujuberry

JessBrennan said:


> Thanks so much!  I'm so excited...and hope we all get to partake in this experiance!



Hello! =]
I'm Julia. My number 1 is attractions. <3
I live in a small town in Ky.
It's nice to meet you!


----------



## zanabelle

Nichele said:


> lol Thanks!!! I'm soooo excited!!



THIS IS THE FIRST THING I SAW!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Wow I just realized how hard it's going to be for me now. I ws the last one to interview so I'm going to have to watch a lot of you get accepted before I do! I'll be happy for you guys but I wish I wouldn't have to wait!!!



dude I haven't even done my web based interview yet   I hope I'm not too late


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> dude I haven't even done my web based interview yet   I hope I'm not too late



Have you called them?


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> Hello! =]
> I'm Julia. My number 1 is attractions. <3
> I live in a small town in Ky.
> It's nice to meet you!



Nice to meet you too haha.

I'm from Woonsocket, RI (The smallest state).


----------



## jujuberry

JessBrennan said:


> Nice to meet you too haha.
> 
> I'm from Woonsocket, RI (The smallest state).



I live in Elizabethtown. =] Have you ever seen Elizabethtown with Orlando Bloom? I live there. XD


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> Hey I'm Jess... I had my phone interview on February 27th, and I'm already on the fb group but I just found out about these boards.
> 
> I applied for Merch, fsfb, and attractions, but the guy talked a lot about qsfb because of my work experience and I said I'd be happy with anything!
> 
> Congrats Nichele on beign accepted! wooohoooo!



Hi Jess! I met you on the Facebook group! I'm Steph! 

How is everyone doing on this fine morning??


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Have you called them?



I did and the woman said it was normal and could be another week before I get it... I won't know for foreverrr... Anxiety!



JessBrennan said:


> Nice to meet you too haha.
> 
> I'm from Woonsocket, RI (The smallest state).



Welcome, welcome Jess!!!  



CrazySteph said:


> Hi Jess! I met you on the Facebook group! I'm Steph!
> 
> How is everyone doing on this fine morning??



Fantastic/anxious, what about yourself, steph?!


----------



## jimmynuetron52

Good morning everyone! some of you know me on facebook from the group there, but im Jimmy or James whatever you want to call me I really dont care! haha! I applied for CS earlier in feb had my phone interveiw and am now just waiting my acceptance packet in the mail! :-D i applied for Attractions as number 1 (haunted mansion or tower or terror preferably) 2 Lifeguard, and 3 Merch. Hopefully we all will hear soon!!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Question...I know no one will know the answer but tell me what you think. So Nichele didn't actually get her packet through the mail yet...and as far as I know no one has. But they told her she would be getting it next week. So could next week be the week Disney starts sending them all out? Because it will be my second week if you do the math figure everyone who interviewed in Feburary would get theirs next week then March interviewers would be the week after (my 3rd week). The math there is about right...anyone think this may be the case?


----------



## jimmynuetron52

to be honest with you, I have a feeling they will send them out by time you applied.... its kind of ridiculous the way they do things unfortunately the CS has a lower priority over CP if you get my drift? my friend Eric got accepted into CP and from the day he applied to the day he got accepted into the program it was only 9 days. Coming this wednesday, it will be my fourth week since my interview, so hopefully I will hear back asap!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jimmynuetron52 said:


> to be honest with you, I have a feeling they will send them out by time you applied.... its kind of ridiculous the way they do things unfortunately the CS has a lower priority over CP if you get my drift? my friend Eric got accepted into CP and from the day he applied to the day he got accepted into the program it was only 9 days. Coming this wednesday, it will be my fourth week since my interview, so hopefully I will hear back asap!



Well they treat them totally different I don't think we compete with them if that's what you mean. However, it's lower priority because less people apply for CS.


----------



## jimmynuetron52

We dont compete with them by any means, but according to a few of my friends once everyone gets down there we're all considered CP not CS..... essentially they are both the same thing.


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Question...I know no one will know the answer but tell me what you think. So Nichele didn't actually get her packet through the mail yet...and as far as I know no one has. But they told her she would be getting it next week. So could next week be the week Disney starts sending them all out? Because it will be my second week if you do the math figure everyone who interviewed in Feburary would get theirs next week then March interviewers would be the week after (my 3rd week). The math there is about right...anyone think this may be the case?



i thought nichele did get her packet?? she got an email??? soooo confused


----------



## NiCO0303

*EVERYONE CALL THE RECRUITER'S OFFICE ON MONDAY BETWEEN 8 TO 5 AND ASK YOUR CURRENT STATUS!! THAT IS HOW NICHELE FOUND OUT AND I THINK WE ALL DESERVE TO KNOW CALL THEM!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> *EVERYONE CALL THE RECRUITER'S OFFICE ON MONDAY BETWEEN 8 TO 5 AND ASK YOUR CURRENT STATUS!! THAT IS HOW NICHELE FOUND OUT AND I THINK WE ALL DESERVE TO KNOW CALL THEM!!!!!!!!*



Yup but I wouldn't call if it's only been 2 weeks...and not even for me. Those who have waited for a while should call though.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yup but I wouldn't call if it's only been 2 weeks...and not even for me. Those who have waited for a while should call though.



lol yeah. I would wait until the third week.

Even though I dont have the packet yet. I feel a great sense of relief. So it was really worth calling!!


----------



## haleyg

i will never wake u at 730 on a saturday again.. crew practice not fun!!!

how is everyone doing this lovely spring day!!!

and hello new member Jimmy. I am Haley attractions is also my number one.I also want the HM..or jungle cruise..or tot.. or whatever.. 

So hopefully we will meet


----------



## Nichele

I got my letter!!!!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> I got my letter!!!!!



really!! whats does it say!!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> really!! whats does it say!!



LOL its beautiful!! It says that am a merchandise cast member! and The program assessment fee is $75. It will come in a white envelope and the yellow ish orangeish packet will be inside of it!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> LOL its beautiful!! It says that am a merchandise cast member! and The program assessment fee is $75. It will come in a white envelope and the yellow ish orangeish packet will be inside of it!



i bet it is!! so lucky. sosososo lucky... i want one. haha


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> i bet it is!! so lucky. sosososo lucky... i want one. haha



You will!!  I have faith in you!! Check in is 9/1/10!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> You will!!  I have faith in you!! Check in is 9/1/10!!



thanks..september!! really.. thats awesome!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> thanks..september!! really.. thats awesome!



I know! It's Sept 1st...to Jan 14!! It's so exciting!!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> I know! It's Sept 1st...to Jan 14!! It's so exciting!!



well if i get in i hope to extend.. so hopefully it would be even longer

but it really is


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> well if i get in i hope to extend.. so hopefully it would be even longer
> 
> but it really is



Yes, I would like to extend also...lol I was excited yesterday...but now, with everything in my hands...its isane!!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> Yes, I would like to extend also...lol I was excited yesterday...but now, with everything in my hands...its isane!!!


YES! THIS IS SO EXCITING! so how many days ago was your phone interview until you found out?


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Yes, I would like to extend also...lol I was excited yesterday...but now, with everything in my hands...its isane!!!



well hopefully we both get too!!  i can imagine.. i would be freaking out..running around everywhere showing everyone


----------



## Nichele

CamilleMarae said:


> YES! THIS IS SO EXCITING! so how many days ago was your phone interview until you found out?



23 days!! I called Friday and they told me I was accepted and I got my packet today!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> 23 days!! I called Friday and they told me I was accepted and I got my packet today!!



My mailman doesn't even run on Saturday or Sunday lol

But wow Sept. 1? I wish it could be sooner. If I get in though I'll be able to watch my Gamecocks play since they play the 2nd and we would have that day off.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> My mailman doesn't even run on Saturday or Sunday lol
> 
> But wow Sept. 1? I wish it could be sooner. If I get in though I'll be able to watch my Gamecocks play since they play the 2nd and we would have that day off.



lol see, it all works out! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol see, it all works out! lol



Yeah it works out now that you're in spread your magic on to the rest of us!!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hi Jess! I met you on the Facebook group! I'm Steph!
> 
> How is everyone doing on this fine morning??



Hey again Steph... 
You and I had out interviews only a couple of days apart so we should be finding out soon... maybe even this week. yikes!


----------



## JessBrennan

zanabelle said:


> I did and the woman said it was normal and could be another week before I get it... I won't know for foreverrr... Anxiety!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, welcome Jess!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic/anxious, what about yourself, steph?!



Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah it works out now that you're in spread your magic on to the rest of us!!



I will!!  lol I hope EVERYBODY on here makes it in!!!!

Ive got a good feeling about this group!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I will!!  lol I hope EVERYBODY on here makes it in!!!!
> 
> Ive got a good feeling about this group!



YAY!

How does it say for you to pay your $75 fee?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> YAY!
> 
> How does it say for you to pay your $75 fee?



umm

hm, weird, my packet says that the fee is $75...but the website says $104..

oh well, You can pay by credit card, cashier's check or money order, and not with a personal check.

I think some of the info in the packet is a bit old. Cuz it says that the fee is $75 and that the minimum wage is like 6.40 and hour.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> umm
> 
> hm, weird, my packet says that the fee is $75...but the website says $104..
> 
> oh well, You can pay by credit card, cashier's check or money order, and not with a personal check.
> 
> I think some of the info in the packet is a bit old. Cuz it says that the fee is $75 and that the minimum wage is like 6.40 and hour.



haha wow that's uh not good


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha wow that's uh not good



Well...it's not really a big deal...it was just a little confusing at first.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Well...it's not really a big deal...it was just a little confusing at first.



I guess so we have to pay 104? or 75?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I guess so we have to pay 104? or 75?



104.

Because thats what it is on the website

100 for the assessment fee
and 4 for processing

lol It is so worth it!!! 

I hope you get your letter soon!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got in!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> 104.
> 
> Because thats what it is on the website
> 
> 100 for the assessment fee
> and 4 for processing
> 
> lol It is so worth it!!!
> 
> I hope you get your letter soon!



Oh yeah no doubt...I hope they do the Pirates Take over the Castle Firework show!


----------



## CamilleMarae

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats

When did you apply and what not?


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Congrats
> 
> When did you apply and what not?


i applied at the end of febuary and i had my interview on the first!!! and i found out today! i just got my mail! im doing attractions!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> i applied at the end of febuary and i had my interview on the first!!! and i found out today! i just got my mail! im doing attractions!



Sweet so not too long before me which means I could figure out soon too!


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Sweet so not too long before me which means I could figure out soon too!


I KNOW! perfect! your totally going to get in! im so excited!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CamilleMarae said:


> I KNOW! perfect! your totally going to get in! im so excited!



Hopefully! I'm quietly confident.


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> Im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got in!



omg.. congrats.. im so excited for you.

my stomache starts to turn everytime i see someone say this.. i just want to know


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> omg.. congrats.. im so excited for you.
> 
> my stomache starts to turn everytime i see someone say this.. i just want to know


THANKS! omg i know right? hahaha. the letter was mailed march 12th like what the heck.... 8 days to get to MN lol


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> THANKS! omg i know right? hahaha. the letter was mailed march 12th like what the heck.... 8 days to get to MN lol



wow. that is a long time!! but you are going to have so much fun


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> omg.. congrats.. im so excited for you.
> 
> my stomache starts to turn everytime i see someone say this.. i just want to know


yeah i know! so excited! whoot woot!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> omg.. congrats.. im so excited for you.
> 
> my stomache starts to turn everytime i see someone say this.. i just want to know



You will! and it will be soon!!!



CamilleMarae said:


> yeah i know! so excited! whoot woot!



YAY!! I'm so excited for you!! Thats so cool. Now I know someone else who is going!!! lol


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> You will! and it will be soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I'm so excited for you!! Thats so cool. Now I know someone else who is going!!! lol


YUP YUP! partay! this is so exciting!


----------



## Nichele

CamilleMarae said:


> YUP YUP! partay! this is so exciting!



lol yup. We get to meet each other!! lol


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> You will! and it will be soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I'm so excited for you!! Thats so cool. Now I know someone else who is going!!! lol



nichele you are too kind


----------



## haleyg

so. where is everyone. having a life a presume. but yeah. i miss talking to you all. haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> so. where is everyone. having a life a presume. but yeah. i miss talking to you all. haha



I'm trying to get my mind off of it lol not quite working though


----------



## CamilleMarae

Nichele said:


> lol yup. We get to meet each other!! lol


I KNOW! whooo we do get to meet eachother


----------



## JessBrennan

CamilleMarae said:


> Im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got in!



Congrats!


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm trying to get my mind off of it lol not quite working though



tell me about it.,. its so hard!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

JessBrennan said:


> Congrats!


thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> tell me about it.,. its so hard!!



That's what she said!


But yea it is I can't stop and now people or getting in it's gettin more difficult


----------



## CamilleMarae

okay... so if anyone gets attractions... you may be abe to be in one of the theatre shows! whooooooooooooooo! yay for attraction/entertainment role.


----------



## zanabelle

CamilleMarae said:


> okay... so if anyone gets attractions... you may be abe to be in one of the theatre shows! whooooooooooooooo! yay for attraction/entertainment role.




congratulations!!! i'm very happy for you!!! hopefully i'll get accepted too and we can work together!!


----------



## zanabelle

zanabelle said:


> congratulations!!! i'm very happy for you!!! hopefully i'll get accepted too and we can work together!!



Scratch that, I hate quoting myself but I couldn't find the edit thing :/  I hope we ALL get in!!!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

omg yay! thanks.... me too! i want to meet everyone! and i now for sure get to meet nichelle! ayayyayayausdbfqfipqmrf!!


----------



## NiCO0303

CamilleMarae said:


> i applied at the end of febuary and i had my interview on the first!!! and i found out today! i just got my mail! im doing attractions!



yea im sooo excited for yoouuuu!!!! my interview wa on the fourth soooo hopefully soooooon!!!!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Yeah good thing I've suddenly became busy so that now i can take my mind off it lol 

Congrats for getting in!!


----------



## Nichele

lol Yay!! 

I keep carrying my book around...lol I dont want to lose it!!

BTW, is anyone planning on taking any classes???


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol Yay!!
> 
> I keep carrying my book around...lol I dont want to lose it!!
> 
> BTW, is anyone planning on taking any classes???



I prolly will


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's what she said!
> 
> 
> But yea it is I can't stop and now people or getting in it's gettin more difficult



haha. oh you are too funny!! all i can think about is this program ahhhh



CamilleMarae said:


> okay... so if anyone gets attractions... you may be abe to be in one of the theatre shows! whooooooooooooooo! yay for attraction/entertainment role.



what??? you can, whats this about



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I prolly will



i want to. the classes seem interesting


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> haha. oh you are too funny!! all i can think about is this program ahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> what??? you can, whats this about
> 
> 
> 
> i want to. the classes seem interesting


well on my little role discription it said you can be in some type of theater show.... so idk lol.

and i think i may take classes. i know you have to take traditions to get the hotel discounts... and what not... but you take traditions the second day you get there... or something like that... so im debating whether or not to take the classes.


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> well on my little role discription it said you can be in some type of theater show.... so idk lol.
> 
> and i think i may take classes. i know you have to take traditions to get the hotel discounts... and what not... but you take traditions the second day you get there... or something like that... so im debating whether or not to take the classes.



there one class, that i dont remember the name, that seems really interesting, that I may take


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> there one class, that i dont remember the name, that seems really interesting, that I may take


there are 3 classes... im just not sure what they are. when i opened my packet i was so excited tha i didnt even read anything! hahaha


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> there one class, that i dont remember the name, that seems really interesting, that I may take


plus... if you take classes you get less work hours...


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> there are 3 classes... im just not sure what they are. when i opened my packet i was so excited tha i didnt even read anything! hahaha





CamilleMarae said:


> plus... if you take classes you get less work hours...



haha i would have been to excited as well

very true...which may or may not be a good thing


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> haha i would have been to excited as well
> 
> very true...which may or may not be a good thing


yeah ture. so idk. im just so excited! im really excited to plan and go shopping and everything!


----------



## haleyg

CamilleMarae said:


> yeah ture. so idk. im just so excited! im really excited to plan and go shopping and everything!



haha. im excited for you.. i love planning of things


----------



## peter_pan_girl

I'm soo nervous! I just want to find out


----------



## haleyg

peter_pan_girl said:


> I'm soo nervous! I just want to find out



we will hopefully soon


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> Holy crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yay!!!! =D


----------



## jujuberry

I'm really hoping that each of us get in!!!!
(And I haven't forgotten about making everyone chocolate chip cookies! =D)


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> I'm really hoping that each of us get in!!!!
> (And I haven't forgotten about making everyone chocolate chip cookies! =D)



haha yay. im looking forward to those if i get in


----------



## Taylor29

I'M BACK!!! I was in Boston for more hockey haha  I am so so so happy for Camille and Nichele! Congrats guys! It's really awesome to see that some people are getting their letters


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> I'M BACK!!! I was in Boston for more hockey haha  I am so so so happy for Camille and Nichele! Congrats guys! It's really awesome to see that some people are getting their letters



welcome back taylor. we missed you around here


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> I'm really hoping that each of us get in!!!!
> (And I haven't forgotten about making everyone chocolate chip cookies! =D)



haha Cant wait for them!


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> welcome back taylor. we missed you around here



Haha thanks! so, uhhhh what is everyone's favorite non-disney flick?


----------



## haleyg

Taylor29 said:


> Haha thanks! so, uhhhh what is everyone's favorite non-disney flick?



Harry Potter. haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> Haha thanks! so, uhhhh what is everyone's favorite non-disney flick?



The Dark Knight by far. I think it's one of the best ever made.


----------



## jujuberry

Taylor29 said:


> Haha thanks! so, uhhhh what is everyone's favorite non-disney flick?



Star Wars! <3

Ohh and Princess Bride!


----------



## myanimeworld149

oh gosh....i'm nervous, and impatient now!!!!

congrats to the ppl who ot in but, i want my letter now!


----------



## haleyg

jujuberry said:


> Star Wars! <3
> 
> Ohh and Princess Bride!



i love star wars


----------



## myanimeworld149

Taylor29 said:


> Haha thanks! so, uhhhh what is everyone's favorite non-disney flick?



anastia 

i know people think it is, but it's not!


----------



## JessBrennan

is anyone else excited that toy story and toystory 2 come out on dvd on tuesday?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> is anyone else excited that toy story and toystory 2 come out on dvd on tuesday?



I am I want to have all the Disney Classics on bluray or DVD so hopefully it will be on bluray too. I've found that Amazon has a lot of the old classics like Snow White Cinderella and etc.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I am I want to have all the Disney Classics on bluray or DVD so hopefully it will be on bluray too. I've found that Amazon has a lot of the old classics like Snow White Cinderella and etc.



yeah... on tuesday they come out on dvd and if you buy both combo packs (comes with dvd and blu ray) from the disney store between the 23 and the 28 then you get a toy story pin set and a 20 dollar shop card... and each pack comes with a free ticket to see toy story 3 in theatres!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> yeah... on tuesday they come out on dvd and if you buy both combo packs (comes with dvd and blu ray) from the disney store between the 23 and the 28 then you get a toy story pin set and a 20 dollar shop card... and each pack comes with a free ticket to see toy story 3 in theatres!



Geez that's a good deal!


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Geez that's a good deal!


yup i'm definately going on tuesday!  toy story is like my favorite movie.


----------



## jujuberry

JessBrennan said:


> yeah... on tuesday they come out on dvd and if you buy both combo packs (comes with dvd and blu ray) from the disney store between the 23 and the 28 then you get a toy story pin set and a 20 dollar shop card... and each pack comes with a free ticket to see toy story 3 in theatres!



That is awesome!! =D


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi everyone!! 

did I see favorite Non disney movie? HITCH!! i LOOOVE that movie


----------



## Taylor29

haleyg said:


> Harry Potter. haha



I looove harry potter


WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> The Dark Knight by far. I think it's one of the best ever made.


I definitely, totally, absolutely agree with you. 



jujuberry said:


> Star Wars! <3
> 
> Ohh and Princess Bride!


I've never seen star wars, which is extremely wrong, I know. Especially seeing as I'm a huge sci-fi geek. But, OMG I LOVE THE PRINCESS BRIDE! Have you read the book? You should, it is so hilarious!



CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> did I see favorite Non disney movie? HITCH!! i LOOOVE that movie



I so forgot about that movie! But I love it!! Thank you for reminding me!
As for my favorite Non-Disney, it's hard to pick, because I just love movies a lot in general, you guys mentioned some of my fav's but I'm going to say Remember the Titans or DEFINITELY Back to the Future.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> I looove harry potter
> 
> I definitely, totally, absolutely agree with you.
> 
> 
> I've never seen star wars, which is extremely wrong, I know. Especially seeing as I'm a huge sci-fi geek. But, OMG I LOVE THE PRINCESS BRIDE! Have you read the book? You should, it is so hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> I so forgot about that movie! But I love it!! Thank you for reminding me!
> As for my favorite Non-Disney, it's hard to pick, because I just love movies a lot in general, you guys mentioned some of my fav's but I'm going to say Remember the Titans or DEFINITELY Back to the Future.



Remember the Titans is a Disney Movie


----------



## CrazySteph

Taylor29 said:


> I so forgot about that movie! But I love it!! Thank you for reminding me!
> As for my favorite Non-Disney, it's hard to pick, because I just love movies a lot in general, you guys mentioned some of my fav's but I'm going to say Remember the Titans or DEFINITELY Back to the Future.



Aw those are cute movies too! lol


----------



## NiCO0303

CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> did I see favorite Non disney movie? HITCH!! i LOOOVE that movie



mine is definately the hangover!!! hahahhahaha that movie has me rolling everytime


----------



## jujuberry

Taylor29 said:


> I looove harry potter
> 
> I definitely, totally, absolutely agree with you.
> 
> 
> I've never seen star wars, which is extremely wrong, I know. Especially seeing as I'm a huge sci-fi geek. But, OMG I LOVE THE PRINCESS BRIDE! Have you read the book? You should, it is so hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> I so forgot about that movie! But I love it!! Thank you for reminding me!
> As for my favorite Non-Disney, it's hard to pick, because I just love movies a lot in general, you guys mentioned some of my fav's but I'm going to say Remember the Titans or DEFINITELY Back to the Future.






I LOVE the book! It's sooooooooo amazing!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Sick of waiting!! !lol I want to get to know everyone better  


Anybody love Roller Coasters?


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Sick of waiting!! !lol I want to get to know everyone better
> 
> 
> Anybody love Roller Coasters?




I do!! =D


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I am I want to have all the Disney Classics on bluray or DVD so hopefully it will be on bluray too. I've found that Amazon has a lot of the old classics like Snow White Cinderella and etc.



go to half.com that is where i got half of my disney movies..for extremelycheap in perfect condition!!



Taylor29 said:


> I looove harry potter
> 
> I definitely, totally, absolutely agree with you.
> 
> 
> I've never seen star wars, which is extremely wrong, I know. Especially seeing as I'm a huge sci-fi geek. But, OMG I LOVE THE PRINCESS BRIDE! Have you read the book? You should, it is so hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> I so forgot about that movie! But I love it!! Thank you for reminding me!
> As for my favorite Non-Disney, it's hard to pick, because I just love movies a lot in general, you guys mentioned some of my fav's but I'm going to say Remember the Titans or DEFINITELY Back to the Future.



ah. yes BTTF.. one of my favorite as well



CrazySteph said:


> Sick of waiting!! !lol I want to get to know everyone better
> 
> 
> Anybody love Roller Coasters?



you could say i love rollercoasters.. a lot


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> I do!! =D





haleyg said:


> you could say i love rollercoasters.. a lot



GOOD! lol Me too!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> GOOD! lol Me too!



yay!!

have you been to cedar point??


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Sick of waiting!! !lol I want to get to know everyone better
> 
> 
> Anybody love Roller Coasters?



I comepletely freak out before the ride... but then I love the roller coasters during and after... and end up wanting to go on again haha


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> yay!!
> 
> have you been to cedar point??



Yes! I'm only 4 hours away!! I might go their after Prom! I'm so excited!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> I comepletely freak out before the ride... but then I love the roller coasters during and after... and end up wanting to go on again haha



lol Don't worry, I'm kind of like that too!


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Remember the Titans is a Disney Movie



wow I knew that and I just totally forgot. I feel reaaally stupid....


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Sick of waiting!! !lol I want to get to know everyone better
> 
> 
> Anybody love Roller Coasters?



I love roller coasters but I like when you can see the whole track I'm a little more nervous about space mountain types because you can't really see where you're going.



Taylor29 said:


> wow I knew that and I just totally forgot. I feel reaaally stupid....



haha no worries. I like that movie because Ronnie Bass played at South Carolina after he graduated from TC Williams and I've met the real Ronnie Bass before. He said the kissing scene was fake though...


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Yes! I'm only 4 hours away!! I might go their after Prom! I'm so excited!



i love it.. it is so much fun! i rode the dragster for my first time last summer. omg. scary yet amazing at the same time.. our "senior" trip is there... but since im not going to the whole trip, im just going out to visit that day!



Taylor29 said:


> wow I knew that and I just totally forgot. I feel reaaally stupid....



its okay. there are a lot of disney movies that i forget are disney


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> lol Don't worry, I'm kind of like that too!



good to know I thought I was the only person like that


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I love roller coasters but I like when you can see the whole track I'm a little more nervous about space mountain types because you can't really see where you're going.
> 
> 
> 
> haha no worries. I like that movie because Ronnie Bass played at South Carolina after he graduated from TC Williams and I've met the real Ronnie Bass before. He said the kissing scene was fake though...



i completely disagree, I like when i can't see whats coming... then I can't work myself up and its way more exciting.  Like on Dinosaur when theres that little drop.


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> i love it.. it is so much fun! i rode the dragster for my first time last summer. omg. scary yet amazing at the same time.. our "senior" trip is there... but since im not going to the whole trip, im just going out to visit that day!
> 
> 
> 
> its okay. there are a lot of disney movies that i forget are disney



Also another movie that is disney but never thought of as disney is the brave little toaster.  (and i love that movie).


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> Also another movie that is disney but never thought of as disney is the brave little toaster.  (and i love that movie).



oh jeeze.. i forgot all about that.. I love it..it is such a cute movie


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> oh jeeze.. i forgot all about that.. I love it..it is such a cute movie



I love the vaccuum... he's such a grouch but still awesome.


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> I love the vaccuum... he's such a grouch but still awesome.



the lamp and the blanket.. i really want to watch it now


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> Also another movie that is disney but never thought of as disney is the brave little toaster.  (and i love that movie).



Awe! I love Brave Little Toaster! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> the lamp and the blanket.. i really want to watch it now



aww the lamp... I almost forgot about him.  now I wanna watch it too.


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> aww the lamp... I almost forgot about him.  now I wanna watch it too.



i have to thank you for bring back such wonderful memories!!!

so. whats everyones favorite show on tv


----------



## CrazySteph

South Park! lol 

I really like House, or Dancing with the Stars.. and plus the shows on mtv or vh1


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> South Park! lol
> 
> I really like House, or Dancing with the Stars.. and plus the shows on mtv or vh1



oh south park!

i am a Lost fanatic.. also i love Glee,House,Supernatural,Destination Truth!

i loved My Life As Liz...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> i have to thank you for bring back such wonderful memories!!!
> 
> so. whats everyones favorite show on tv



Family Guy watching now and the Office


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> oh south park!
> 
> i am a Lost fanatic.. also i love Glee,House,Supernatural,Destination Truth!
> 
> i loved My Life As Liz...



Oh I LOVED GLEE! but i'm just passing time before the new season starts

and did that show end? "My Life as Liz" cause I loved that too! LIke i said I watch ANYTHING on mtv and vh1 lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Oh I LOVED GLEE! but i'm just passing time before the new season starts
> 
> and did that show end? "My Life as Liz" cause I loved that too! LIke i said I watch ANYTHING on mtv and vh1 lol



i cannot wait for it to start..

and im not sure.. it said season finale..not series.. so i have no clue.. I hope it comes back though


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> i cannot wait for it to start..
> 
> and im not sure.. it said season finale..not series.. so i have no clue.. I hope it comes back though



Me too! but omg.. the blonde girl .. not taylor but the main girl.. I HATED her!


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Me too! but omg.. the blonde girl .. not taylor but the main girl.. I HATED her!



oh i know.. total jerk.. like the talent show.. who says that to someone!!

i have no clue if the girl is like that in real life but if she is..wow.


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> oh i know.. total jerk.. like the talent show.. who says that to someone!!
> 
> i have no clue if the girl is like that in real life but if she is..wow.



I would of smacked her one! lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> I would of smacked her one! lol



same here!! haha


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> same here!! haha



Good! We think alike lol


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Good! We think alike lol



which is a very good sign.. so if anyone ever says anything to you.. ive got your back


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> which is a very good sign.. so if anyone ever says anything to you.. ive got your back



lol haha same for you too girl!


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> i have to thank you for bring back such wonderful memories!!!
> 
> so. whats everyones favorite show on tv



I like House and glee too.  and make it or break it


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> lol haha same for you too girl!



yay



JessBrennan said:


> I like House and glee too.  and make it or break it



another glee lover.. im happy. i will have to bring my glee dvd down (if) i get in


----------



## jimmynuetron52

"TRY BEING WATER-BOARDED THAT'S HARD!" OH how I LOVE Sue Sylvester! AND Glee! pretty sure its the best show on the face of the planet! and for favorite movies.... my number one movie is The Holiday... whenever im in a bad mood or just want to feel happy thats what i watch! and close number two is Ferris Bueller's Day Off! :-D


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> i have to thank you for bring back such wonderful memories!!!
> 
> so. whats everyones favorite show on tv



I looove the office!!

And I also like project runway and shear genius!


----------



## zanabelle

NiCO0303 said:


> mine is definately the hangover!!! hahahhahaha that movie has me rolling everytime



Oh my gohs, Nicco!!!!!! That is so weird you say this because I spent over an hour transposing Stu's song onto sheet music so I can play it for the honor's banquet!!  great movie!



haleyg said:


> i have to thank you for bring back such wonderful memories!!!
> 
> so. whats everyones favorite show on tv



I love Family Guy and Gilmore Girls and The Office!!! What did you say your's was? 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Family Guy watching now and the Office


These are my favorite too!!!!



Nichele said:


> I looove the office!!
> 
> And I also like project runway and shear genius!



What is shear genius?   The Office rules! Favorite character??

You guys are so awesome  All of you!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> Oh my gohs, Nicco!!!!!! That is so weird you say this because I spent over an hour transposing Stu's song onto sheet music so I can play it for the honor's banquet!!  great movie!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Family Guy and Gilmore Girls and The Office!!! What did you say your's was?
> 
> 
> These are my favorite too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What is shear genius?   The Office rules! Favorite character??
> 
> You guys are so awesome  All of you!!!



Best character on The Office is Jim the faces he makes are hilarious.


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Best character on The Office is Jim the faces he makes are hilarious.



Lol!!! I love Kevin because he's just so innocent and always gets the insults


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> Lol!!! I love Kevin because he's just so innocent and always gets the insults



yeah I like Dwight too and Andy is kinda funny. But Dwight Michael and Jim make the show. Pam used to be really funny but her lines have gotten a little weak.


----------



## myanimeworld149

I GOT IN!!!!

i'm full food service :3


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!
> 
> i'm full food service :3



Yay!!! Congrats!


----------



## Taylor29

OMG I JUST GOT MY ACCEPTANCE LETTER!!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

I got in as QUICK Service Food and Beverage!!!!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

Hey how did you know the dates.. where does it tell you them?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Congrats to those of you who are in!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> OMG I JUST GOT MY ACCEPTANCE LETTER!!!!





JessBrennan said:


> I got in as QUICK Service Food and Beverage!!!!!!



Congrats!!! YAY!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Congrats!!! YAY!!!



Thanks Nichele! So where does it tell you the dates... I can't find them anywhere?


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> Thanks Nichele! So where does it tell you the dates... I can't find them anywhere?



It gives you a website on the paper....it's where you pay the $100 fee...thats where you will pick the date...although, when I did it there was only one...


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> It gives you a website on the paper....it's where you pay the $100 fee...thats where you will pick the date...although, when I did it there was only one...



Ok thanks.. and the fee is 100 not 75.50?


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> Ok thanks.. and the fee is 100 not 75.50?



yeah...it's 104.50


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> yeah...it's 104.50



K thanks... its worth every penny


----------



## JessBrennan

myanimeworld149 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!
> 
> i'm full food service :3



congrats!


----------



## JessBrennan

Taylor29 said:


> OMG I JUST GOT MY ACCEPTANCE LETTER!!!!



Congrats...what role?


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Congrats to those of you who are in!



Thank you!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Man I'm getting jelous now ...


----------



## haleyg

so. have fun down there everyone.

i got rejected. but i dont think im going to be on here for awhile..for have lots of fun for me..


----------



## jujuberry

haleyg said:


> so. have fun down there everyone.
> 
> i got rejected. but i dont think im going to be on here for awhile..for have lots of fun for me..



I'm sorry!!! D=


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> so. have fun down there everyone.
> 
> i got rejected. but i dont think im going to be on here for awhile..for have lots of fun for me..



Keep your head up and do CP!!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> so. have fun down there everyone.
> 
> i got rejected. but i dont think im going to be on here for awhile..for have lots of fun for me..



Im soooo sorry you didnt get in ... i was really really hoping you would and we could room together  ... I feel so bad u didnt get in .... but dont give up .. do a sememster in collage and then do the CP program cuz i really would like to meet u in WDW  ...


----------



## jujuberry

I will be an Attractions Cast Member. =)

I finally recieved my letter today!


----------



## jujuberry

haleyg said:


> so. have fun down there everyone.
> 
> i got rejected. but i dont think im going to be on here for awhile..for have lots of fun for me..



Plus never let someone tell you that you can't do something! =]
Try try again!


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> I will be an Attractions Cast Member. =)
> 
> I finally recieved my letter today!


PARTAY! we can be attraction buds! woot woot!

congrats everyone!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Congrats juju


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> PARTAY! we can be attraction buds! woot woot!
> 
> congrats everyone!



Yeah! =D
Where did you tell them your favourite park was?


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Congrats juju



Thanks man! When was your interview?


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> Yeah! =D
> Where did you tell them your favourite park was?


i believe i said the magic kingdom... i cant remember. lol


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> i believe i said the magic kingdom... i cant remember. lol



I said Magic Kingdom. =]


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Man I'm getting jelous now ...



ditto ditto, feel the same dude


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> Thanks man! When was your interview?



March 12 so I prolly have a week or 2 before I hear anything...YIKES!


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> March 12 so I prolly have a week or 2 before I hear anything...YIKES!



Oh yeah! I had mine on the 3rd!


----------



## CamilleMarae

CamilleMarae said:


> i believe i said the magic kingdom... i cant remember. lol


yes! we totally have to cordinate so that we can room together!


----------



## NiCO0303

my interview was on march 4th and i havent heard any thing imma give it anoother week and call back. soooooooo nervous and sooooo sry to haleyg but congrats to everyone who did get in ps. i slightly envy you now. but its all with love


----------



## jujuberry

CamilleMarae said:


> yes! we totally have to cordinate so that we can room together!



I hope we can ALL live together!


----------



## CrazySteph

I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS SUCH A DREAM COME TRUE!!! THIS IS WHAT I HAVE WANTED SINCE MY SOPHOMORE YEAR OF HIGH SCHOOL!!! 

I got Quick Service Food and Beverage.. something I hadn't orginally signed up for. I know I got it cause of my work experience. Oh wellls lol 


HEEHEHEHE!


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> I hope we can ALL live together!


oh me too! for sure


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS SUCH A DREAM COME TRUE!!! THIS IS WHAT I HAVE WANTED SINCE MY SOPHOMORE YEAR OF HIGH SCHOOL!!!
> 
> I got Quick Service Food and Beverage.. something I hadn't orginally signed up for. I know I got it cause of my work experience. Oh wellls lol
> 
> 
> HEEHEHEHE!



Congrats Steph!


----------



## NiCO0303

crazysteph said:


> i got in!!!!!!!!!!!!!  this is such a dream come true!!! This is what i have wanted since my sophomore year of high school!!!
> 
> I got quick service food and beverage.. Something i hadn't orginally signed up for. I know i got it cause of my work experience. Oh wellls lol
> 
> 
> heehehehe!



congratulationsssssssss im soooo jealousssss of you right now but yet stillll soooooo happpyyyy youuu gotttt inn!!!!!


----------



## zanabelle

Congrats to those of you who got in! I am very happy for you!

And, haley, don't let it get you down. There are so many other options for you, I am looking into all sorts of other things in case this doesn't work out. Alexander Graham Bell said, "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."  I'm here if you want to talk!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS SUCH A DREAM COME TRUE!!! THIS IS WHAT I HAVE WANTED SINCE MY SOPHOMORE YEAR OF HIGH SCHOOL!!!
> 
> I got Quick Service Food and Beverage.. something I hadn't orginally signed up for. I know I got it cause of my work experience. Oh wellls lol
> 
> 
> HEEHEHEHE!



YEAHHHH i am sooo excited for you !!!!!!!  cant wait to meet everyone


----------



## Nichele

zanabelle said:


> Congrats to those of you who got in! I am very happy for you!
> 
> And, haley, don't let it get you down. There are so many other options for you, I am looking into all sorts of other things in case this doesn't work out. Alexander Graham Bell said, "When one door closes, another opens; but we often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us."  I'm here if you want to talk!



I sooo believe that saying ... Ive had alot of doors close on me  and i really wasnt expecting to get in here cuz of all the doors usually closing on me .. u just have to keep ur head up and continue think postive and move forward !!! .. im here if u ever need to talk or anything ...


----------



## zanabelle

NiCO0303 said:


> ditto ditto, feel the same dude



I don't even have my web based interview yet.... lol. I'm definitely hopeful but am not going to count on this....


----------



## Iris

CrazySteph said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS SUCH A DREAM COME TRUE!!! THIS IS WHAT I HAVE WANTED SINCE MY SOPHOMORE YEAR OF HIGH SCHOOL!!!
> 
> I got Quick Service Food and Beverage.. something I hadn't orginally signed up for. I know I got it cause of my work experience. Oh wellls lol
> 
> 
> HEEHEHEHE!


----------



## Nichele

Iris said:


>



LOL ... my mom should get an acct like you cuz she is ALWAYS on here too ... and telling me what i should do ..lol ... CONGRADS TO STEPH!!! .. im sosoo happy for her


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS SUCH A DREAM COME TRUE!!! THIS IS WHAT I HAVE WANTED SINCE MY SOPHOMORE YEAR OF HIGH SCHOOL!!!
> 
> I got Quick Service Food and Beverage.. something I hadn't orginally signed up for. I know I got it cause of my work experience. Oh wellls lol
> 
> 
> HEEHEHEHE!



Congrats... thats exactly what I got.. and I never signed up for it ... it was cause of my work experience too.... but look at it this way we get paid more haha.  I'm so excited for this experience!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

ugh you guys are so lucky!!


----------



## Iris

Nichele said:


> LOL ... my mom should get an acct like you cuz she is ALWAYS on here too ... and telling me what i should do ..lol ... CONGRADS TO STEPH!!! .. im sosoo happy for her



You tell your mom to make an account and we can start a parent's thread for 2010 Fall CS participants.


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> ugh you guys are so lucky!!



I'm starting to freak out...... I want to call them again, but I don't want to be annoying... :/


----------



## Nichele

Iris said:


> You tell your mom to make an account and we can start a parent's thread for 2010 Fall CS participants.



Im goin to help her right now to start one!! ... she is almost excited as i am ..lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

for everyone who got in and knows their job, do any of you want a specific thing?

i got full food service and i hope to get into the 50s prime time diner! :3


----------



## Tinkerbellgrrl

Hello everyone .. im Lisa   Im Nicheles mom  ... Im very excited to hear about some of you all getting accepted ... You all are starting on such an exciting adventure!!!  I hope to meet you all when I  come up there !!

Steph mom i think its a great idea to start a thread for parents


----------



## Iris

Tinkerbellgrrl said:


> Hello everyone .. im Lisa   Im Nicheles mom  ... Im very excited to hear about some of you all getting accepted ... You all are starting on such an exciting adventure!!!  I hope to meet you all when I  come up there !!
> 
> Steph mom i think its a great idea to start a thread for parents



Welcome to Nichele's Mom!!!  Glad you decided to join!

I will start up a parent's thread later on after work.  The more information we can find out, the better it will be when they get down there.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> I'm starting to freak out...... I want to call them again, but I don't want to be annoying... :/



Yeah I understand but I don't think they mind they have called me twice since my phone interview to get additional information on my application. (which I hope is a good sign)


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I understand but I don't think they mind they have called me twice since my phone interview to get additional information on my application. (which I hope is a good sign)



I guess I will wait it out...but I'm getting really, really nervous lol. You guys have all had your phone calls! D:


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> I guess I will wait it out...but I'm getting really, really nervous lol. You guys have all had your phone calls! D:



Don't be worried at one point I was in your boat being the only person with no phone call worried about being late. Save the worrying for worrying about getting in after the interviews lol


----------



## Tinkerbellgrrl

Iris said:


> Welcome to Nichele's Mom!!!  Glad you decided to join!
> 
> I will start up a parent's thread later on after work.  The more information we can find out, the better it will be when they get down there.



Thats a great idea!!! ... im sure there is alot of parents who will have alot of questions and concerns ... i am willing to help out anyway i can


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Don't be worried at one point I was in your boat being the only person with no phone call worried about being late. Save the worrying for worrying about getting in after the interviews lol



Thank you lol. I hope you're not too worried either! You really calmed me down. I'm going to stay off the computer for a while.

Have a good day you guys!!!!! Congrats to those who are already accepted!


----------



## myanimeworld149

Iris said:


> Welcome to Nichele's Mom!!!  Glad you decided to join!
> 
> I will start up a parent's thread later on after work.  The more information we can find out, the better it will be when they get down there.



post the link here when you can! my mom wants to join that thread when you do!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> Congrats... thats exactly what I got.. and I never signed up for it ... it was cause of my work experience too.... but look at it this way we get paid more haha.  I'm so excited for this experience!





WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> ugh you guys are so lucky!!



Don't Worry! I'm sure you'll hear soon! When was your interview? My friend had hers the 6th and she hasn't heard yet. 



myanimeworld149 said:


> for everyone who got in and knows their job, do any of you want a specific thing?
> 
> i got full food service and i hope to get into the 50s prime time diner! :3



I got QSFB so its kind of new to me. I'll have to remember what all is QSFB lol 



Tinkerbellgrrl said:


> Hello everyone .. im Lisa   Im Nicheles mom  ... Im very excited to hear about some of you all getting accepted ... You all are starting on such an exciting adventure!!!  I hope to meet you all when I  come up there !!
> 
> Steph mom i think its a great idea to start a thread for parents



Hi lisa! Now you and my mom can talk! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Don't Worry! I'm sure you'll hear soon! When was your interview? My friend had hers the 6th and she hasn't heard yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I got QSFB so its kind of new to me. I'll have to remember what all is QSFB lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lisa! Now you and my mom can talk! lol




I interviewed on March 12th I'm hoping having a lot of work history in QSFB type places and Merch type will get me on...I have about 2 years in Customer Service and about the same in fast food/food delivery.

Most places in the parks are QSFB anywhere that doesn't have a waiter and also all the carts in the parks. Like the ones people walk with on main street.


----------



## jujuberry

Tinkerbellgrrl said:


> Hello everyone .. im Lisa   Im Nicheles mom  ... Im very excited to hear about some of you all getting accepted ... You all are starting on such an exciting adventure!!!  I hope to meet you all when I  come up there !!
> 
> Steph mom i think its a great idea to start a thread for parents



I know my mom would LOVE to join that!


----------



## CrazySteph

So What's up everyone?!


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> So What's up everyone?!



I'm probably feeling the same you are!
Incredibly amazing!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> So What's up everyone?!



Everything is pretty amazing right now...it feels like, the stress is off! lol Now...I breathe a sigh of relief...and dance!  lol


----------



## wdwscout

Iris said:


> Welcome to Nichele's Mom!!!  Glad you decided to join!
> 
> I will start up a parent's thread later on after work.  The more information we can find out, the better it will be when they get down there.





Tinkerbellgrrl said:


> Thats a great idea!!! ... im sure there is alot of parents who will have alot of questions and concerns ... i am willing to help out anyway i can



Count me in for the parents thread too!
Hi, I'm Linda. My son Nick just got his acceptance letter in today's mail!!!!!
He'll be a lifeguard and is so excited. 

He will register on the DIS tomorrow and introduce himself here. 
I have been reading this thread for a couple of weeks, but he was afraid if he joined he might jinx his chances.  Now that the worrying is over- he'll come on board.

Congrats to everyone who made it- I hope to meet you all in Florida! 

I'll be watching for the parent's thread!


----------



## Nichele

wdwscout said:


> Count me in for the parents thread too!
> Hi, I'm Linda. My son Nick just got his acceptance letter in today's mail!!!!!
> He'll be a lifeguard and is so excited.
> 
> He will register on the DIS tomorrow and introduce himself here.
> I have been reading this thread for a couple of weeks, but he was afraid if he joined he might jinx his chances.  Now that the worrying is over- he'll come on board.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who made it- I hope to meet you all in Florida!
> 
> I'll be watching for the parent's thread!



Hiii! My name is Nichele. I just got accepted for merch!

I am looking foward to meeting Nick!

It's so exciting!!! 

My mom is Tinkerbellgrrl...and shes excited too!!


----------



## jujuberry

wdwscout said:


> Count me in for the parents thread too!
> Hi, I'm Linda. My son Nick just got his acceptance letter in today's mail!!!!!
> He'll be a lifeguard and is so excited.
> 
> He will register on the DIS tomorrow and introduce himself here.
> I have been reading this thread for a couple of weeks, but he was afraid if he joined he might jinx his chances.  Now that the worrying is over- he'll come on board.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who made it- I hope to meet you all in Florida!
> 
> I'll be watching for the parent's thread!



My name is Julia and I also look forward to meeting Nick as well!
I'm doing Attractions. =]
Nice to meet you!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Everything is pretty amazing right now...it feels like, the stress is off! lol Now...I breathe a sigh of relief...and dance!  lol



Thats exactly how I feel!! I need to start making a list! lol 



wdwscout said:


> Count me in for the parents thread too!
> Hi, I'm Linda. My son Nick just got his acceptance letter in today's mail!!!!!
> He'll be a lifeguard and is so excited.
> 
> He will register on the DIS tomorrow and introduce himself here.
> I have been reading this thread for a couple of weeks, but he was afraid if he joined he might jinx his chances.  Now that the worrying is over- he'll come on board.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who made it- I hope to meet you all in Florida!
> 
> I'll be watching for the parent's thread!



Oh Congrats! Lifeguards cool! I don't have ANY life guard training so I didn't even bother marking that one off lol 

Can't wait to meet him! and I'll be sure to tell my mom to make that thread right away! lol


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Thats exactly how I feel!! I need to start making a list! lol



I will need to start one toooo! =]


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> I will need to start one toooo! =]



I think I might start now! lol


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> I think I might start now! lol



Haha! That sounds like a wonderful idea!


----------



## Yongo10

Hello all!

I'm asking this for a friend. 

Her school says her GPA is too low to participate (2.32) but the again this school doesn't have the program at her school.  So her college program opportunity might be a bit on the bust side. Im telling her to keep pushing though.   Is there anything she can do?

I told her to consider the career start program.  Now does the career start program take people outside of college? I know it says high school, but if she does not register for another semester, is she eligible?    

This program would be really good for her, if anyone knows of anything she can do, let me know. Thank you so much.


----------



## CrazySteph

Yongo10 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm asking this for a friend.
> 
> Her school says her GPA is too low to participate (2.32) but the again this school doesn't have the program at her school.  So her college program opportunity might be a bit on the bust side. Im telling her to keep pushing though.   Is there anything she can do?
> 
> I told her to consider the career start program.  Now does the career start program take people outside of college? I know it says high school, but if she does not register for another semester, is she eligible?
> 
> This program would be really good for her, if anyone knows of anything she can do, let me know. Thank you so much.



You know I think I read somewhere that you are still eligible to do CareerStart if your in college. They just HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend that you would do the College Program. idk why  I hear once we get down there, that everyone is bascially the same thing lol


----------



## Taylor29

Hi everyone! I forgot to mention that I got accepted for Merchandise haha  But, Congrats to everyone who got accepted! I'm looking forward to meeting you!!!!  

And Hi! To everyone's parents! 
About a board for the parents, my 'rents would DEFINITELY be interested in that, you should do ittt!


----------



## jujuberry

Taylor29 said:


> Hi everyone! I forgot to mention that I got accepted for Merchandise haha  But, Congrats to everyone who got accepted! I'm looking forward to meeting you!!!!



Yay!!! =D


----------



## CrazySteph

Taylor29 said:


> Hi everyone! I forgot to mention that I got accepted for Merchandise haha  But, Congrats to everyone who got accepted! I'm looking forward to meeting you!!!!
> 
> And Hi! To everyone's parents!
> About a board for the parents, my 'rents would DEFINITELY be interested in that, you should do ittt!



Congradulations!!!  Was that your first choice?!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> Hi everyone! I forgot to mention that I got accepted for Merchandise haha  But, Congrats to everyone who got accepted! I'm looking forward to meeting you!!!!
> 
> And Hi! To everyone's parents!
> About a board for the parents, my 'rents would DEFINITELY be interested in that, you should do ittt!



YEAAA .. Congrads .. im sooo excited that someone else is doing Merch .. hopefully we can room together since we are both doin the samething ... are u coming Sept 1st or be4 then?


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> I will need to start one toooo! =][/QUO
> 
> I want to make one soon too.  when you all make yours you should post them so we can all compare!


----------



## Taylor29

CrazySteph said:


> Congradulations!!!  Was that your first choice?!


Thanks!! Congrats to you too!
It was FSFB, but merch was very close up there


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> YEAAA .. Congrads .. im sooo excited that someone else is doing Merch .. hopefully we can room together since we are both doin the samething ... are u coming Sept 1st or be4 then?



Thanks! I am coming the first! We should contact Disney about rooming together, because I'm starting to get reallly freaked out about roommates haha :


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> jujuberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to start one toooo! =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make one soon too.  when you all make yours you should post them so we can all compare!
Click to expand...


YAY! I will make a list too!! 

And comparing them is a good idea....so we all have an idea of what to bring!


----------



## jujuberry

Taylor29 said:


> Thanks! I am coming the first! We should contact Disney about rooming together, because I'm starting to get reallly freaked out about roommates haha :



I think we would all make great roommates. =3 
Everyone is really nice on here.


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> Thanks! I am coming the first! We should contact Disney about rooming together, because I'm starting to get reallly freaked out about roommates haha :



LOL ME TOO! I would really like to room with you! So, are you flying? And if so, then how are getting from the airport to WDW?


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> LOL ME TOO! I would really like to room with you! So, are you flying? And if so, then how are getting from the airport to WDW?



If you guys fly my mom and I could pick you up and take you there. That way you don't have to pay money! 
Just a suggestion. =]


----------



## CrazySteph

Taylor29 said:


> Thanks! I am coming the first! We should contact Disney about rooming together, because I'm starting to get reallly freaked out about roommates haha :



We can do that? lol


----------



## Nichele

If anybody needs a ride from the airport, we only live 2 hours away and so we might be going to go up there the night before...so, it wouldnt be a problem picking anybody up!


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> If anybody needs a ride from the airport, we only live 2 hours away and so we might be going to go up there the night before...so, it wouldnt be a problem picking anybody up!



I forgot you live in Florida!
I feel dumb.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> We can do that? lol



I've heard that you can't do that... but what we could do is everyone puts down the same preferences and then if you stand in line together thats usually who you end up with.


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> I forgot you live in Florida!
> I feel dumb.



lol dont feel dumb! lol 
its always helpful to have other ppl willing to pick up ppl from the airport .. that way they dont have to waste money on cabs or busses ...


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> I've heard that you can't do that... but what we could do is everyone puts down the same preferences and then if you stand in line together thats usually who you end up with.



Awesome!


----------



## jujuberry

JessBrennan said:


> I've heard that you can't do that... but what we could do is everyone puts down the same preferences and then if you stand in line together thats usually who you end up with.



Yeah I heard the same thing and it says something about it in the packet. XD


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> lol dont feel dumb! lol
> its always helpful to have other ppl willing to pick up ppl from the airport .. that way they dont have to waste money on cabs or busses ...




 This is true! =D


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> I think we would all make great roommates. =3
> Everyone is really nice on here.



LOL ... i think ur right .. we all would make great roommates as long as us DISer's stick together ...


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> Yeah I heard the same thing and it says something about it in the packet. XD



yeah so if anyone on here wants to room together then just meet up ahead of time... to (almost) guarantee a room together.


----------



## haleyg

so i didnt get to properly say goodbye(for now) I am so excited for all of you.. beyond excited. I wish all of luck, you are going to have so much fun. I appreciate your kind words...I wasnt feeling good at all, but you guys made me feel better. I am def not going to give up. I am looking at colleges so I can apply for the CP when I can, thanks Nichele...i am meant to be a character.. you all have to keep me posted on whats going on..just because i wont be there doesnt mean i dont want to keep in touch with you.

but as i mentioned..i probably will not be on here.. it would be kinda hard..but facebook me whenever you like..and take LOTS of pictures for me.. you girls..and guys are the best!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> I've heard that you can't do that... but what we could do is everyone puts down the same preferences and then if you stand in line together thats usually who you end up with.



Wait, put down the same preferences where? lol


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> so i didnt get to properly say goodbye(for now) I am so excited for all of you.. beyond excited. I wish all of luck, you are going to have so much fun. I appreciate your kind words...I wasnt feeling good at all, but you guys made me feel better. I am def not going to give up. I am looking at colleges so I can apply for the CP when I can, thanks Nichele...i am meant to be a character.. you all have to keep me posted on whats going on..just because i wont be there doesnt mean i dont want to keep in touch with you.
> 
> but as i mentioned..i probably will not be on here.. it would be kinda hard..but facebook me whenever you like..and take LOTS of pictures for me.. you girls..and guys are the best!!!



aww thanks Haley... I hope one day all your dreams will come true.  In fact I know it!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Wait, put down the same preferences where? lol



When we get down there on check in day they don't have the rooms figured out yet, they give us a paper so we can figure out how many people we want and other stuff and then they try to match it based on numbers and who came first that's why you usually end up witht he people next to you (or sho ive heard)


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> so i didnt get to properly say goodbye(for now) I am so excited for all of you.. beyond excited. I wish all of luck, you are going to have so much fun. I appreciate your kind words...I wasnt feeling good at all, but you guys made me feel better. I am def not going to give up. I am looking at colleges so I can apply for the CP when I can, thanks Nichele...i am meant to be a character.. you all have to keep me posted on whats going on..just because i wont be there doesnt mean i dont want to keep in touch with you.
> 
> but as i mentioned..i probably will not be on here.. it would be kinda hard..but facebook me whenever you like..and take LOTS of pictures for me.. you girls..and guys are the best!!!



I really feel like you are meant to be a character.

I really enjoyed talking to you and Im not going to stop talking to you because of this.

Dont give up on this!!! I will def be keeping everyone updated and I will be taking lots of pics!!


----------



## Iris

Ok I started a thread for the parents:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=35940473#post35940473

Have your parents sign up and join so that we can all help each other out!


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> aww thanks Haley... I hope one day all your dreams will come true.  In fact I know it!


your more than welcome!! and you are so nice!! thanks a lot


Nichele said:


> I really feel like you are meant to be a character.
> 
> I really enjoyed talking to you and Im not going to stop talking to you because of this.
> 
> Dont give up on this!!! I will def be keeping everyone updated and I will be taking lots of pics!!



well prehaps someday soon, i will get to be a character and we will get to meet.

i enjoyed talking to you as well.. I will be back on the boards.. so dont you worry! 

I dont plan on it.. its just a set back in my plan.. good. i like pictures.. haha


----------



## Nichele

Sooo...What kind of apartment then? I want to live at Chatham or Patterson, but how many rooms would we need?


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> so i didnt get to properly say goodbye(for now) I am so excited for all of you.. beyond excited. I wish all of luck, you are going to have so much fun. I appreciate your kind words...I wasnt feeling good at all, but you guys made me feel better. I am def not going to give up. I am looking at colleges so I can apply for the CP when I can, thanks Nichele...i am meant to be a character.. you all have to keep me posted on whats going on..just because i wont be there doesnt mean i dont want to keep in touch with you.
> 
> but as i mentioned..i probably will not be on here.. it would be kinda hard..but facebook me whenever you like..and take LOTS of pictures for me.. you girls..and guys are the best!!!



awww please dont give up! I'm sorry Haley  The CP has much more choices! I love you and i'll miss you


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Sooo...What kind of apartment then? I want to live at Chatham or Patterson, but how many rooms would we need?



I want patterson the most... but I heard they stick all the cs in one building..usually vista way(even though I ve been advised to stay far away from vista)


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> Sooo...What kind of apartment then? I want to live at Chatham or Patterson, but how many rooms would we need?



You, me, Steph, Camille, Taylor, Jess, and Zanabelle?

I'm sorry if I forgot anyone!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> I want patterson the most... but I heard they stick all the cs in one building..usually vista way(even though I ve been advised to stay far away from vista)



Oh Vista Way really isn't bad! Its just a little worn down thats all! All 3 are reallly really nice!


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> You, me, Steph, Camille, Taylor, Jess, and Zanabelle?
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone!



so wee would need a four bedroom... (which would be good cause its the cheapest and then we can use more of our earnings in the park)


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Oh Vista Way really isn't bad! Its just a little worn down thats all! All 3 are reallly really nice!



I agreee! =] It doesn't seem bad at all! XD


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> so wee would need a four bedroom... (which would be good cause its the cheapest and then we can use more of our earnings in the park)



Oh i'm sorry guys. but I think Im only staying at a 2bedroom apartment. I hear anything beyond 4 girls, the fridge gets really crowded. and I'm paranoid about stuff like that lol


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Oh i'm sorry guys. but I think Im only staying at a 2bedroom apartment. I hear anything beyond 4 girls, the fridge gets really crowded. and I'm paranoid about stuff like that lol




XD I see where you're coming from! I don't care how many people I'm with, personally.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Oh i'm sorry guys. but I think Im only staying at a 2bedroom apartment. I hear anything beyond 4 girls, the fridge gets really crowded. and I'm paranoid about stuff like that lol



see the igrl I know said that everyone on her cp liked having more roommates, and said it made things easier.  

And the pictures I've been looking at for vista seem nice... and I don't really care which one i end up in, but Jill (the girl i know who did cp) really advised against it.


----------



## lala88

Sorry to snoop on your guys' post, but I am going to be in the CP for Fall 2010 and I wanted to say that I think that most of the 4 bedroom apartments have 2 refrigerators now. they put them in like a year ago. Only the 4 bedrooms though. just a thought for you guys that want to room together but were concerned about that situation!


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> XD I see where you're coming from! I don't care how many people I'm with, personally.



I definately agree, I'm pretty open with all my preferences, although I kind of lean more towards having the highest amount of roommates.


----------



## CrazySteph

lala88 said:


> Sorry to snoop on your guys' post, but I am going to be in the CP for Fall 2010 and I wanted to say that I think that most of the 4 bedroom apartments have 2 refrigerators now. they put them in like a year ago. Only the 4 bedrooms though. just a thought for you guys that want to room together but were concerned about that situation!



Aw Thanks! Glad they put 2 because 8 girls to 1 fridge would get WAY overwhelming lol


----------



## JessBrennan

lala88 said:


> Sorry to snoop on your guys' post, but I am going to be in the CP for Fall 2010 and I wanted to say that I think that most of the 4 bedroom apartments have 2 refrigerators now. they put them in like a year ago. Only the 4 bedrooms though. just a thought for you guys that want to room together but were concerned about that situation!



Thanks thats really good info to have.  I also like that theres a good amount of bathrooms for each apartment, thats one space that shouldn't be so crowded.


----------



## JessBrennan

Hey I just want to say that I'm really happy i got to join this board and meet and talk to everyoe BEFORE I found out I was accepted because sharing with all of you has made today even more exciting!  Thanks


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> Hey I just want to say that I'm really happy i got to join this board and meet and talk to everyoe BEFORE I found out I was accepted because sharing with all of you has made today even more exciting!  Thanks



lol awww!!  me too! I'm glad I know people who got in as well! I was afraid I wouldn't know ANYONE lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> lol awww!!  me too! I'm glad I know people who got in as well! I was afraid I wouldn't know ANYONE lol



I know, now on check in day we'll all be searching for each other like crazy!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> I know, now on check in day we'll all be searching for each other like crazy!



haha! we have to take one big group photo in front of the castle! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> haha! we have to take one big group photo in front of the castle! lol



looking forward to it!  to meeting everyone in general too.


----------



## NiCO0303

you girls better not forget about the only two guys on here (i think) me and devin.  *( who btw still havent heard ANYTHING)


----------



## NiCO0303

and hopefully i get patterson, and also if i get in i can pick up people at the airport too because i too live here in floridaaaa


----------



## Nichele

Whoever is planning on comming early...we should meet up the night before and get to know each other!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> you girls better not forget about the only two guys on here (i think) me and devin.  *( who btw still havent heard ANYTHING)



This is what I'm saying!

I'm not hearing until next week. I'm sure you'll hear this week sometime.



Nichele said:


> Whoever is planning on comming early...we should meet up the night before and get to know each other!!



If I get in I'll be there early but I won't be coming to Disney. I'll be in Orlando around the Amway Arena...but I'd be willing to drive and meet up with you guys!


----------



## CamilleMarae

JessBrennan said:


> so wee would need a four bedroom... (which would be good cause its the cheapest and then we can use more of our earnings in the park)


OHHHHH yay for a 4 bedroom! this is going to be sooo much fun


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> This is what I'm saying!
> 
> I'm not hearing until next week. I'm sure you'll hear this week sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> If I get in I'll be there early but I won't be coming to Disney. I'll be in Orlando around the Amway Arena...but I'd be willing to drive and meet up with you guys!



i sure hope sooo.


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Aw Thanks! Glad they put 2 because 8 girls to 1 fridge would get WAY overwhelming lol



So would you be alright with the four bedroom now? C=
I think it would be awesome if we were all together!


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> So would you be alright with the four bedroom now? C=
> I think it would be awesome if we were all together!




Well is there a 2nd fridge at Vista Way? because I think all the CSers will get stuck at Vista Way.


----------



## Nichele

I just realized i will be there for my 19th b-day!!! ... 

hello everybody


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Well is there a 2nd fridge at Vista Way? because I think all the CSers will get stuck at Vista Way.



I'll call. =]


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> I just realized i will be there for my 19th b-day!!! ...
> 
> hello everybody



Oo nice! When will it be? I turn 18 in August so I'm pumped lol (I'll probably be the youngest one there) 



jujuberry said:


> I'll call. =]



Awesome! But like we'll probably get Vista Way because all the college progamers arrive August 9th, so they get first dibbs


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> I just realized i will be there for my 19th b-day!!! ...
> 
> hello everybody



You are so lucky! =D


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Awesome! But like we'll probably get Vista Way because all the college progamers arrive August 9th, so they get first dibbs



I called and she said Vista Way only has one. =[


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> I called and she said Vista Way only has one. =[



Awe that sucks. what about chatham or patterson?


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> Awe that sucks. what about chatham or patterson?



She said that they all have one. =P


----------



## CrazySteph

jujuberry said:


> She said that they all have one. =P



Oh  well .. i'm going to stick with 2 bedroom then lol


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> She said that they all have one. =P



that stinks.  I would like Vista Way if I could have a 2 bedroom...bc then you get a big pretty window! lol

I would prefer a 2 or 3 bedroom though


----------



## jujuberry

I will probably do a 4 bedroom because I would rather have a small fridge and lots of money then the other way around. XD


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> I will probably do a 4 bedroom because I would rather have a small fridge and lots of money then the other way around. XD



yeah thats kind of my feelings too... I don't know though I guess we'll see when we get down there, what happens. A three bedroom wouldn't be so bad either though... but i think a 2 is too small.


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> yeah thats kind of my feelings too... I don't know though I guess we'll see when we get down there, what happens. A three bedroom wouldn't be so bad either though... but i think a 2 is too small.



yeah i was considering 3 bedroom too. but idk.. its a toss up!


----------



## jujuberry

JessBrennan said:


> yeah thats kind of my feelings too... I don't know though I guess we'll see when we get down there, what happens. A three bedroom wouldn't be so bad either though... but i think a 2 is too small.



3 would be good! =]


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> 3 would be good! =]



I like the sound of three.... and another thought I had is we should call to see if we could bring minifridges,  I plan on buying one for college anyway so that could help the problem.


----------



## jujuberry

JessBrennan said:


> I like the sound of three.... and another thought I had is we should call to see if we could bring minifridges,  I plan on buying one for college anyway so that could help the problem.



I was actually thinking the same thing!


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> I was actually thinking the same thing!



great minds think alike


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> 3 would be good! =]



 my first choice is a 3 bedroom ... i rather have money ..lol

i think mini fridges are a great idea ...


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> my first choice is a 3 bedroom ... i rather have money ..lol



Meee toooo! We can wait and see what everyone decides. I'm def. for 3. =D


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> Meee toooo! We can wait and see what everyone decides. I'm def. for 3. =D



AFter some consideration my first choice is definately three its kinda like the best of both worlds ha.


----------



## jujuberry

JessBrennan said:


> AFter some consideration my first choice is definately three its kinda like the best of both worlds ha.



Yeah! Not too big not too small. Nichele you're so brilliant!


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> Yeah! Not too big not too small. Nichele you're so brilliant!



Yes great idea Nichele!


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> you girls better not forget about the only two guys on here (i think) me and devin.  *( who btw still havent heard ANYTHING)



I won't forget you Nico!  You're the only reason I'm on here thank you


----------



## Taylor29

Nichele said:


> LOL ME TOO! I would really like to room with you! So, are you flying? And if so, then how are getting from the airport to WDW?


yes, yes I am, and I have noo Idea haha


jujuberry said:


> If you guys fly my mom and I could pick you up and take you there. That way you don't have to pay money!
> Just a suggestion. =]





Nichele said:


> If anybody needs a ride from the airport, we only live 2 hours away and so we might be going to go up there the night before...so, it wouldnt be a problem picking anybody up!



That would actually be really awesome! You guys are so great! 


JessBrennan said:


> yeah so if anyone on here wants to room together then just meet up ahead of time... to (almost) guarantee a room together.


I think that's a GREAT idea, we should plan on somewhere to meet at a specific time to meet each other, and try to get a room together! 



haleyg said:


> so i didnt get to properly say goodbye(for now) I am so excited for all of you.. beyond excited. I wish all of luck, you are going to have so much fun. I appreciate your kind words...I wasnt feeling good at all, but you guys made me feel better. I am def not going to give up. I am looking at colleges so I can apply for the CP when I can, thanks Nichele...i am meant to be a character.. you all have to keep me posted on whats going on..just because i wont be there doesnt mean i dont want to keep in touch with you.
> 
> but as i mentioned..i probably will not be on here.. it would be kinda hard..but facebook me whenever you like..and take LOTS of pictures for me.. you girls..and guys are the best!!!


<3


jujuberry said:


> You, me, Steph, Camille, Taylor, Jess, and Zanabelle?
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone!


YAY! That would be awesommee!


jujuberry said:


> I will probably do a 4 bedroom because I would rather have a small fridge and lots of money then the other way around. XD


yeah, saaame here. Money money money, to enjoy DISNEYYY


----------



## jujuberry

Taylor29 said:


> yeah, saaame here. Money money money, to enjoy DISNEYYY



3 or 4 would be great! =]


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Disney is DIS sexist! Getting all the ladies in first I'm calling an complaining! lol

Jk wanted to pop in and say hey I don't want to break up your planning talk too much so I won't be posting a lot until I get my answer!


----------



## jujuberry

There are apparently two mini fridges out in my garage if someone in our apartment wanted to borrow one. =3


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> There are apparently two mini fridges out in my garage if someone in our apartment wanted to borrow one. =3



sweet!

so how was everyone's day of congratulations (I had so many kids tell me they were jealous).


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Disney is DIS sexist! Getting all the ladies in first I'm calling an complaining! lol
> 
> Jk wanted to pop in and say hey I don't want to break up your planning talk too much so I won't be posting a lot until I get my answer!



I hope you get in! and my best friend! I hope to room with her and you guys haven't heard yet!


----------



## jujuberry

JessBrennan said:


> sweet!
> 
> so how was everyone's day of congratulations (I had so many kids tell me they were jealous).



My school newspaper is running a story on me. XD Haha!
Then when I got out of school there were like 25 people waiting outside for me and yelled when I came out!


----------



## Nichele

Taylor29 said:


> yes, yes I am, and I have noo Idea haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would actually be really awesome! You guys are so great!
> 
> I think that's a GREAT idea, we should plan on somewhere to meet at a specific time to meet each other, and try to get a room together!
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> YAY! That would be awesommee!
> 
> yeah, saaame here. Money money money, to enjoy DISNEYYY



Hiiii!!! Sooo does everybody want a 3 bdrm? CuZ I really think that that would be good. If there are to many ppl, then at least we can have apartments close to each other!!! Lol I just want us to stay together!!


----------



## JessBrennan

jujuberry said:


> My school newspaper is running a story on me. XD Haha!
> Then when I got out of school there were like 25 people waiting outside for me and yelled when I came out!



thats awesome.  One kid(who I used to be best friends but haven't talked to that much with since the beginning of junior year)  asked me a million questions and now he's planning on doing the cp imagineering program next year or the year after.


----------



## jujuberry

nichele said:


> hiiii!!! Sooo does everybody want a 3 bdrm? Cuz i really think that that would be good. If there are to many ppl, then at least we can have apartments close to each other!!! Lol i just want us to stay together!!



3.


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Hiiii!!! Sooo does everybody want a 3 bdrm? CuZ I really think that that would be good. If there are to many ppl, then at least we can have apartments close to each other!!! Lol I just want us to stay together!!



Yes three bedroom!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I hope you get in! and my best friend! I hope to room with her and you guys haven't heard yet!



I didn't know your best friend was coming, thats great. i hope she gets in!


----------



## Taylor29

jujuberry said:


> My school newspaper is running a story on me. XD Haha!
> Then when I got out of school there were like 25 people waiting outside for me and yelled when I came out!


what?? That's so awesome!! I wish my school loved me that much!


Nichele said:


> Hiiii!!! Sooo does everybody want a 3 bdrm? CuZ I really think that that would be good. If there are to many ppl, then at least we can have apartments close to each other!!! Lol I just want us to stay together!!


Yeah, three sounds like a good number, doesn't it? We should all still get together so that we'll have a chance of rooming together though!


----------



## JessBrennan

Taylor29 said:


> what?? That's so awesome!! I wish my school loved me that much!
> 
> Yeah, three sounds like a good number, doesn't it? We should all still get together so that we'll have a chance of rooming together though!



yup a little whiles before we'll have to make a plan to meet up.  and maybe if we stand next to each other and request it(even though you can't formally) they'll let us stay together.


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> I didn't know your best friend was coming, thats great. i hope she gets in!



Yep! me too! I want to room with her! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Yep! me too! I want to room with her! lol



I wish i was "bringing" someone too.  but all my friends are going to college.  Oh well, we're already planning visits.


----------



## Taylor29

JessBrennan said:


> I wish i was "bringing" someone too.  but all my friends are going to college.  Oh well, we're already planning visits.



Me too, except, I'm also pretty exited to start totally anew. My BFF was actually the one who introduced me to this program haha, I owe her one.


----------



## CamilleMarae

Im pretty excited to go down there and not realy know anyone except you guys! im so excited


----------



## jimmynuetron52

one of my good friends is in CP and hes going down may 19th.... what a jerk! he chosse the day before my birthday! haha but we're both down there from our arrival till his departure in the beginning of january! however we both want to extend.


----------



## JessBrennan

CamilleMarae said:


> Im pretty excited to go down there and not realy know anyone except you guys! im so excited



yeah maybe itll be good to start anew, start somewhere fresh solo.  It doesn't matter cause at least we've already(sort of) met each other.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> yeah maybe itll be good to start anew, start somewhere fresh solo.  It doesn't matter cause at least we've already(sort of) met each other.



yes!! I agee!!! I was kinda nervous about moving up there by myself, but it  be fun bc we will finally be able to meet each other!! Lol


----------



## EpsilonKazegami

Hello everyone!

I applied for Rides, Merchandise, and foods.
I did my Disney CareerStart phone interview Feb 23, 2010
March 22, 2010...I got my acceptance letter!
Merchandise...I hope I'm somewhere in The Animal Kingdom!
August...you can't come soon enough XD

I would really like to talk to the people who got accepted into the program..would like to make aquaintances and friends now so we can possibly make group hangouts as soon as we get down there!

Message me if you so desire :3

~Epsilon


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi everyone!!

Nice to meet you Epsilon! Congrats!! I got QSFB!

How is everybody doing on their lists of what to bring? lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Nice to meet you Epsilon! Congrats!! I got QSFB!
> 
> How is everybody doing on their lists of what to bring? lol



Just a tip you guys should all add. Working on hard floors will hurt your feet. So I guess this would be more towards outside people but don't for get to buy some dr scholls inserts because your feet will hurt and they help a lot.


----------



## Nichele

EpsilonKazegami said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I applied for Rides, Merchandise, and foods.
> I did my Disney CareerStart phone interview Feb 23, 2010
> March 22, 2010...I got my acceptance letter!
> Merchandise...I hope I'm somewhere in The Animal Kingdom!
> August...you can't come soon enough XD
> 
> I would really like to talk to the people who got accepted into the program..would like to make aquaintances and friends now so we can possibly make group hangouts as soon as we get down there!
> 
> Message me if you so desire :3
> 
> ~Epsilon



Helooo Epsilon!! I am Nichele and I am doing merch too!! I am leaving September 1st from Florida....its super exciting isnt it?

I have never been to DAK...hopefully I will be working at epcot or MK...fingers crossed!!


----------



## JessBrennan

EpsilonKazegami said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I applied for Rides, Merchandise, and foods.
> I did my Disney CareerStart phone interview Feb 23, 2010
> March 22, 2010...I got my acceptance letter!
> Merchandise...I hope I'm somewhere in The Animal Kingdom!
> August...you can't come soon enough XD
> 
> I would really like to talk to the people who got accepted into the program..would like to make aquaintances and friends now so we can possibly make group hangouts as soon as we get down there!
> 
> Message me if you so desire :3
> 
> ~Epsilon



Hey Epsilon,
Welcome to our boards.  I'm Jess and I was accepted for QSFB.


----------



## Taylor29

EpsilonKazegami said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I applied for Rides, Merchandise, and foods.
> I did my Disney CareerStart phone interview Feb 23, 2010
> March 22, 2010...I got my acceptance letter!
> Merchandise...I hope I'm somewhere in The Animal Kingdom!
> August...you can't come soon enough XD
> 
> I would really like to talk to the people who got accepted into the program..would like to make aquaintances and friends now so we can possibly make group hangouts as soon as we get down there!
> 
> Message me if you so desire :3
> 
> ~Epsilon



Hi! It's nice to meet you! I'm Taylor, and I'm working Mech too!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hey! What's up!? I got my traditions outfit today. I know it was REALLY early but I love it! and it just worked out that way! But now I can't wear those clothes until 5 months later!  oh well lol


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! What's up!? I got my traditions outfit today. I know it was REALLY early but I love it! and it just worked out that way! But now I can't wear those clothes until 5 months later!  oh well lol



Lol that is kinda early....but exciting cuz now we can begin to look at outfit we want to bring! Yay!!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! What's up!? I got my traditions outfit today. I know it was REALLY early but I love it! and it just worked out that way! But now I can't wear those clothes until 5 months later!  oh well lol



I already have mine too.  I need a couple for my FBLA conference in nashville over July, so I had bought one at Kohl's and I think I'm gonna wear that business dress.

Also today I went to walmart and ended up buying two pairs of shorts and a bath wrap thingy for next year.    I love that we're already buying stuff with next year in mind.


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> I already have mine too.  I need a couple for my FBLA conference in nashville over July, so I had bought one at Kohl's and I think I'm gonna wear that business dress.
> 
> Also today I went to walmart and ended up buying two pairs of shorts and a bath wrap thingy for next year.    I love that we're already buying stuff with next year in mind.



Me too! Plus, it works out better this way, because if I buy everything at once.. I'm going to be poor! lol I just bought (Well, my dad ended up buying it lol) but a pair of capris today! because I didn't have any! and I know I'll be wearing shorts and Capris in florida a lot!


----------



## CamilleMarae

JessBrennan said:


> I already have mine too.  I need a couple for my FBLA conference in nashville over July, so I had bought one at Kohl's and I think I'm gonna wear that business dress.
> 
> Also today I went to walmart and ended up buying two pairs of shorts and a bath wrap thingy for next year.    I love that we're already buying stuff with next year in mind.


hahhaha i know right?

im going shopping this weekend. have to start early! lol plus its my birthday this weekend so i get to go birthday shopping with the Gma and mom. so why not start early? lol


----------



## CrazySteph

CamilleMarae said:


> hahhaha i know right?
> 
> im going shopping this weekend. have to start early! lol plus its my birthday this weekend so i get to go birthday shopping with the Gma and mom. so why not start early? lol



Totally Agree!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Me too! Plus, it works out better this way, because if I buy everything at once.. I'm going to be poor! lol I just bought (Well, my dad ended up buying it lol) but a pair of capris today! because I didn't have any! and I know I'll be wearing shorts and Capris in florida a lot!



Yeah I've been shopping since last summer for my "dorm" room so I have two bins full of little stuff, but Ill  still need so much more and I'll probably be shopping from now till I leave.

Speaing of shopping what's everyone's favorite stores?

I like Target, Old Navy and Forever 21.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> Yeah I've been shopping since last summer for my "dorm" room so I have two bins full of little stuff, but Ill  still need so much more and I'll probably be shopping from now till I leave.
> 
> Speaing of shopping what's everyone's favorite stores?
> 
> I like Target, Old Navy and Forever 21.



Lol my mom and I are going shopping this weekend for some stuff for the room and some clothes!!! I love forever 21 target an Charlotte russe


----------



## myanimeworld149

my check-in date is sept.1st anyone goin down there at that time? 

and i read the thing saying we have traditions day 1 and don't start working till day 3, what's the second day? 

this has been bugging me


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> my check-in date is sept.1st anyone goin down there at that time?
> 
> and i read the thing saying we have traditions day 1 and don't start working till day 3, what's the second day?
> 
> this has been bugging me



I thought that Traditions was day three, because that is supposed to be your first official day of work. Day one and two are check in day and housing meetings...But thats just what I think...


----------



## myanimeworld149

Nichele said:


> I thought that Traditions was day three, because that is supposed to be your first official day of work. Day one and two are check in day and housing meetings...But thats just what I think...



well, aren't there classes? i guess classes take up the first two days...


----------



## Nichele

myanimeworld149 said:


> well, aren't there classes? i guess classes take up the first two days...



yeah, There are like a couple of meetings for your apartment, but they are only a couple of hours long and then you have they rest of the day free. Which is good cuz then we can get used to the surroundings and buy anything that we need for the apartment.


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> yeah, There are like a couple of meetings for your apartment, but they are only a couple of hours long and then you have they rest of the day free. Which is good cuz then we can get used to the surroundings and buy anything that we need for the apartment.



Yes I think day two will be shopping day!  Because then we'll have figured out if we need anything else for our apartment.


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele--
I just read your latest blog with your list of what to bring and its very helpful! (don't forget an umbrella though).  And as for icebreaker games... I bringing Wow Cranium, which is my favorite one.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> Nichele--
> I just read your latest blog with your list of what to bring and its very helpful! (don't forget an umbrella though).  And as for icebreaker games... I bringing Wow Cranium, which is my favorite one.



Thanks!  An umbrella would be a great idea! I forgot about those spontaneous showers! lol...We will have to have a game night! woot!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Thanks!  An umbrella would be a great idea! I forgot about those spontaneous showers! lol...We will have to have a game night! woot!



I'm down!


----------



## JessBrennan

So i wanna share a little story with you guys... I think I had my first true Disney moment (as a soon to be cast member) already:

On Tuesday, the day i registered for Careerstart, one of my FBLA advisors pulls me aside and asked me if I wanted to meet her and the other advisor after the first class because they needed to talk to me together.  I thought this was a little odd but I went down to the class at 950 anyways.

There they handed me a piece of paper and said "apply for these scholarships"  so i tried to talk. But they wouldn't let me and continued. "also out of the whole school the business department gets to nominate one person pursueing a business related field to automatically get a award from the state and a 500 dollar scholarship.  

So then I was forced to say "I'm going to Disney next year not college"  well they seem a little excited for me but mostly shocked.  and replied "oh well then we'll have to find somebody else because your no eligble."

I left the room feeling uneasy... had I made the right choice?  sure it was only five hundred dollars but I was being awarded and had to turn it down.  I knew in my heart I had made the right decision but still felt uneasy for a little while until I was explaining the program to an old friend and got reexcited.

Then today at FBLA  my advisor began talking about the award, and I figured my friend (the president of the club) was going to recieve it.  Well, my mouth dropped when she looked at me and said "no matter what your intentions are for next year we discussed it and still think you should be the recipent Congratulations."

Now I get to recieve this scholarship and I realyly believe that some Disney magic was in work here because usually its college or nothing.  Yet I still am recieving this prestigous award. 

I know that this is a long post but i really consider this my first Disney moment and wanted to share it.


----------



## Nichele

Wow.... That is awesome!! My schol is not like that at all! I am thinking of taking my cs acceptence letter to my guidance counselor.... Bc they were not helpful at all when I was applying to colleges and when I asked them for help they basically told me that there was nothing that they could do.... And good luck. Lol so cam u use the money for the cs?


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi everyone!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Wow.... That is awesome!! My schol is not like that at all! I am thinking of taking my cs acceptence letter to my guidance counselor.... Bc they were not helpful at all when I was applying to colleges and when I asked them for help they basically told me that there was nothing that they could do.... And good luck. Lol so cam u use the money for the cs?



No I don't think so, but im going to college the following september so I'm just gonnan use it then.  

is anyone else planning on going to college after cs?


----------



## NiCO0303

i wish they would send me my letterrrr then i'd be super duper happpyy


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> No I don't think so, but im going to college the following september so I'm just gonnan use it then.
> 
> is anyone else planning on going to college after cs?



I am!! I really want to go to Valencia in Orlando...I just really dont want to come back here...


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> I am!! I really want to go to Valencia in Orlando...I just really dont want to come back here...



what do you want to go for?


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> what do you want to go for?



I want to go to valencia and get my aa and then transfer to ucf and get my degree in hospitality management... That's what I'm planning on doing. What about you?


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> I want to go to valencia and get my aa and then transfer to ucf and get my degree in hospitality management... That's what I'm planning on doing. What about you?



thats pretty cool.  

I want to go for entertainmnet and arts management, hopefully at Drexel University in Philadelphia Pennsylvania.


----------



## EpsilonKazegami

Nichele said:


> Helooo Epsilon!! I am Nichele and I am doing merch too!! I am leaving September 1st from Florida....its super exciting isnt it?
> 
> I have never been to DAK...hopefully I will be working at epcot or MK...fingers crossed!!



Ahhh I'm sooo excited! Hello everyone  I already got everything planned out in my favor and have a huge list of thing to bring and things to buy before it! ^.^


----------



## EpsilonKazegami

Taylor29 said:


> Hi! It's nice to meet you! I'm Taylor, and I'm working Mech too!!



Hello fellow Merch buddy XD!


----------



## JessBrennan

EpsilonKazegami said:


> Ahhh I'm sooo excited! Hello everyone  I already got everything planned out in my favor and have a huge list of thing to bring and things to buy before it! ^.^



Hey you should post your list on here so everyone can compare, I'm actually making mine right now.


----------



## EpsilonKazegami

JessBrennan said:


> Hey Epsilon,
> Welcome to our boards.  I'm Jess and I was accepted for QSFB.



Hello! I tried for full service food but I didn't get it, but it's all good . I really didn't care what role I got off of my choices; I'm just glad to be in the program!

-just got finished watching The Fox And The Hound on VHS- I can't believe I still got the receipt for this taped in the cover! I got it at a Rite Aid in 1994! XD


----------



## EpsilonKazegami

Nichele said:


> Helooo Epsilon!! I am Nichele and I am doing merch too!! I am leaving September 1st from Florida....its super exciting isnt it?
> 
> I have never been to DAK...hopefully I will be working at epcot or MK...fingers crossed!!



Hey you're the girl on the Facebook page ^^ Im Rose XD the one with the little pony drawing lol


----------



## JessBrennan

EpsilonKazegami said:


> Hello! I tried for full service food but I didn't get it, but it's all good . I really didn't care what role I got off of my choices; I'm just glad to be in the program!
> 
> -just got finished watching The Fox And The Hound on VHS- I can't believe I still got the receipt for this taped in the cover! I got it at a Rite Aid in 1994! XD



wow and you still have the receipt thats crazy!


----------



## JessBrennan

here's my list... its a little long but i'll probably still add more...

My List

~Bedding
~iHome
~Towels
~Shower caddy
~shower robe thingy
~shampoo/body wash
~hangers
~shoe organizer
~Plastic storage containers
~Games(cranium!)
~Desk Lamp
~Standing Lamp
~small computer desk
~wireless router
~shower curtain(probably will get when down there)
~Large corkboard with whiteboard
~calendar white board
~luggage
~area rug (bright colors)
~cell phone charger
~camera w. battery and charger and case
~Beach towel 
~sun tan lotion
~picture frames
~mini containers
~clothes
~shoes 
~bathing suit
~lock for locker
~fire proof safe box(paper boxes)
~first aid kit
~mini tool kit
~laptop
~documents
~health insurnace info
~I.D
~notebooks, pens, 
~extra cups mugs, bowls, silverware?
~small dust pan and broom
~bath mat(buy when down there)
~cosmetics bag
~razor/nail brush 
hair brush/hair dryer/curler/straightened
~small printer?
~laundry bag
~cds
~dvds
~ipod
~computer paper
~calendar


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> Hey you should post your list on here so everyone can compare, I'm actually making mine right now.



Your list is very good. I am going to print your list out and use it for reference! lol



EpsilonKazegami said:


> Hey you're the girl on the Facebook page ^^ Im Rose XD the one with the little pony drawing lol



lol Yeah! I'm on the Disney Career Start Page! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Your list is very good. I am going to print your list out and use it for reference! lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol Yeah! I'm on the Disney Career Start Page! lol



why thankyou..I'm gonna try and be thorough even starting now.


----------



## CrazySteph

Good List!! Heres mine so far! Note: I copied and pasted the CS list and then added. Also, I am bringing stuff for the winter too. like ONE heavy jacket with hat and gloves lol 

	Set of linens and bedding (twin-size sheets, pillow, pads for back, blanket, towels, etc.) 
	TV/VCR/DVD player and a coaxial cable 
	Stereo (small) 
	Phone card 
	Answering machine 
	Cordless phone (The phone provided in the apartment has a cord.) 
	Cell phone (Check with your current provider for coverage information.) 
	Alarm clock 
	Beach towel, suntan lotion and/or sunscreen Typhoon Lagoon water things for cards/ sunglasses/ aloe!/ swim suit. 
	Camera and memory card 
	Casual and professional clothing (Please refer to the Disney Look Guidelines for assistance.) 
	Sweater or jacket 
	Dress shoes 
	Combination lock for your in-room locker 
	Computer with an Ethernet card 
	An anti-virus program that runs constantly and updates its virus definitions 
	A firewall program 
	A wireless router 
	Small computer desk/stand and lamp 
	Copies and/or originals of important documents (You must present your original Social Security card during your arrival process.) 
	Cosmetics/toiletries 
	Credit card and traveler's checks (if available) 
	Health insurance information 
	Personal medications, including prescription drugs if needed (birth control) 
	Walt Disney World phone numbers and contact information 
	Writing paper, envelopes and pens 
	First Aid Kit/Water Tatoos/Anbesol/Pepto/Ibprofen 
	Laundry accessories/basket
	Pens/Paper/Stamps
	Movies/Books
	Pictures/Posters/Room Accessories/Stickers
	GameCube/Games
	Dirty Laundry basket
	Bath robe
	Straightener/curling iron/hair dryer/hot plate
	Bathroom set/ tissue/ shampoo/trashcan/ curtains/ rugs etc.
	Iron/ iron board
	Power strip
	Whiteboard calendar
	Whiteboard
	Clothes
	Suitcase
	Hat and gloves
	Ugg boots, flip flops, shoes for crews, 
	Pins
	Hangers, hooks
	Phone/charger
	Cards and a board game
	Umbrella
	Poncho


----------



## EpsilonKazegami

I don't feel like posting my list right now XD Epic list are epic XD But it pretty much looks like all of yours..essentials, some desired electronics, dress clothes, essentials, all those fancy doo-dads


----------



## CrazySteph

EpsilonKazegami said:


> I don't feel like posting my list right now XD Epic list are epic XD But it pretty much looks like all of yours..essentials, *some desired electronics,* dress clothes, essentials, all those fancy doo-dads



lol haha thats my gamecube!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Good List!! Heres mine so far! Note: I copied and pasted the CS list and then added. Also, I am bringing stuff for the winter too. like ONE heavy jacket with hat and gloves lol
> 
> 	Set of linens and bedding (twin-size sheets, pillow, pads for back, blanket, towels, etc.)
> 	TV/VCR/DVD player and a coaxial cable
> 	Stereo (small)
> 	Phone card
> 	Answering machine
> 	Cordless phone (The phone provided in the apartment has a cord.)
> 	Cell phone (Check with your current provider for coverage information.)
> 	Alarm clock
> 	Beach towel, suntan lotion and/or sunscreen Typhoon Lagoon water things for cards/ sunglasses/ aloe!/ swim suit.
> 	Camera and memory card
> 	Casual and professional clothing (Please refer to the Disney Look Guidelines for assistance.)
> 	Sweater or jacket
> 	Dress shoes
> 	Combination lock for your in-room locker
> 	Computer with an Ethernet card
> 	An anti-virus program that runs constantly and updates its virus definitions
> 	A firewall program
> 	A wireless router
> 	Small computer desk/stand and lamp
> 	Copies and/or originals of important documents (You must present your original Social Security card during your arrival process.)
> 	Cosmetics/toiletries
> 	Credit card and traveler's checks (if available)
> 	Health insurance information
> 	Personal medications, including prescription drugs if needed (birth control)
> 	Walt Disney World phone numbers and contact information
> 	Writing paper, envelopes and pens
> 	First Aid Kit/Water Tatoos/Anbesol/Pepto/Ibprofen
> 	Laundry accessories/basket
> 	Pens/Paper/Stamps
> 	Movies/Books
> 	Pictures/Posters/Room Accessories/Stickers
> 	GameCube/Games
> 	Dirty Laundry basket
> 	Bath robe
> 	Straightener/curling iron/hair dryer/hot plate
> 	Bathroom set/ tissue/ shampoo/trashcan/ curtains/ rugs etc.
> 	Iron/ iron board
> 	Power strip
> 	Whiteboard calendar
> 	Whiteboard
> 	Clothes
> 	Suitcase
> 	Hat and gloves
> 	Ugg boots, flip flops, shoes for crews,
> 	Pins
> 	Hangers, hooks
> 	Phone/charger
> 	Cards and a board game
> 	Umbrella
> 	Poncho



love your ist!  I'm definately gonna paste some of it into my own!


----------



## myanimeworld149

i'm no good at lists, can i just use one of yours? (question directed to anyone with a list)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Today is my second week on the dot. Hope to hear something next week sometime!


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Today is my second week on the dot. Hope to hear something next week sometime!



Yeah, no worries! It'll come soon! Mine came a few days before the three week mark.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Today is my second week on the dot. Hope to hear something next week sometime!



I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! I really hope that you get in!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> Yeah, no worries! It'll come soon! Mine came a few days before the three week mark.





Nichele said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! I really hope that you get in!!



Thanks you guys!


----------



## CrazySteph

myanimeworld149 said:


> i'm no good at lists, can i just use one of yours? (question directed to anyone with a list)



NO!! lol jk of COURSE you can!  If you think of anything Let me know!



JessBrennan said:


> love your ist!  I'm definately gonna paste some of it into my own!



Yeah I hope you dont mind but you gave me ideas too! and if you think of anything else, let me know! lol which, I forgot abot some... girly products.. because I'm sure the last thing we want to do is hurry and run to walmart if we forgot to bring some lol 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Thanks you guys!



I hope you get in too!  then we can play games! lol but wait, I KNOW you'll get in!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> NO!! lol jk of COURSE you can!  If you think of anything Let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I hope you dont mind but you gave me ideas too! and if you think of anything else, let me know! lol which, I forgot abot some... girly products.. because I'm sure the last thing we want to do is hurry and run to walmart if we forgot to bring some lol
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get in too!  then we can play games! lol but wait, I KNOW you'll get in!



Thanks Steph hope you're right!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> NO!! lol jk of COURSE you can!  If you think of anything Let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I hope you dont mind but you gave me ideas too! and if you think of anything else, let me know! lol which, I forgot abot some... girly products.. because I'm sure the last thing we want to do is hurry and run to walmart if we forgot to bring some lol
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get in too!  then we can play games! lol but wait, I KNOW you'll get in!



haha yeah so true.  If I think of anything Ill let you know, I thought of something already... and then forgot but I'm sure itll come back to me in five months.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Today is my second week on the dot. Hope to hear something next week sometime!



yeah mine was around week three too.  good luck, and don't stalk your mailman!


----------



## JessBrennan

I made a blog... the formats kinda weird,,, and I;m not sure how im gonna like it but here it is.

http://jessdisney.blogspot.com/2010/03/my-first-post.html


----------



## NiCO0303

Waitning sucks day number 23 please bring me good news


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> Waitning sucks day number 23 please bring me good news



Don't worry! I got my letter on day 23!


----------



## myanimeworld149

JessBrennan said:


> I made a blog... the formats kinda weird,,, and I;m not sure how im gonna like it but here it is.
> 
> http://jessdisney.blogspot.com/2010/03/my-first-post.html



hey! i only live about 1 hour away from you! i'm from North Stonington CT! maybe we can schedule a get together! :3 it'd be fun!


----------



## JessBrennan

myanimeworld149 said:


> hey! i only live about 1 hour away from you! i'm from North Stonington CT! maybe we can schedule a get together! :3 it'd be fun!



cool.  yeah, are you on facebook?


----------



## EpsilonKazegami

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Today is my second week on the dot. Hope to hear something next week sometime!



Don't worry, be happy!  You'll find out soon enough!


----------



## myanimeworld149

JessBrennan said:


> cool.  yeah, are you on facebook?



yep!here's a link! http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=1808662009&ref=mf 

or look me up by my email if that doesn't work:

myanimeworld149@hotmail.com

my icon should be a short haired redhead(looks dyed, cuz it is) with braces


----------



## CrazySteph

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Good Morning everyone!



Good morning how are you?


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Good morning how are you?



Good! Thanks! Today is exactly 5 months before I leave for Florida! lol Did you go shopping for stuff this weekend?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Good! Thanks! Today is exactly 5 months before I leave for Florida! lol Did you go shopping for stuff this weekend?



How many days early are you going? I'm thinking maybe 2 or 3 if I get in.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> How many days early are you going? I'm thinking maybe 2 or 3 if I get in.



Lets see.. check in day is the 1st.. and we are going to start driving on the 28th but my dad can't go all night so we're going to stop that night. we'll probably be there 2 days early.


----------



## NiCO0303

Acceptance letter this week hopefully you guys!!! "Fingers crossed"


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> Acceptance letter this week hopefully you guys!!! "Fingers crossed"



I'm in the same boat with you man!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Good! Thanks! Today is exactly 5 months before I leave for Florida! lol Did you go shopping for stuff this weekend?



Yay! We are leaving aug 31! So maybe we can meet up the night before! Lol yes my mom and I went shopping Friday we got some bins and we are going to buy a little bit at a time and fill the bins up... Ahh so exciting!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> How many days early are you going? I'm thinking maybe 2 or 3 if I get in.



We are going up the night before and my parents are leaving Friday so we should all meet up the night before check in or something


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> We are going up the night before and my parents are leaving Friday so we should all meet up the night before check in or something



Sounds good to me. I don't think my parents are tagging along with me they don't like the drive. So I'll be all alone (if I get in)


Also I have a special treat I've been working on when I update my blog. Of course I'll notify you guys. I think you're going to like it a lot!


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> Acceptance letter this week hopefully you guys!!! "Fingers crossed"



lol you poor boys. Hopefully you guys will hear this week! I'm still waiting on my friend to hear too!



Nichele said:


> Yay! We are leaving aug 31! So maybe we can meet up the night before! Lol yes my mom and I went shopping Friday we got some bins and we are going to buy a little bit at a time and fill the bins up... Ahh so exciting!!



I love shopping a little bit at a time! lol and Yeah! We should all meet up the night before! 

So I talked to my mom.. and I think I want a 3bedroom apartment. because I want to be able to come home and have ppl there. if I was in a 2bedroom or 1bedroom.. theres more of a chance that I'll come home and my roommates will be out working lol


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Sounds good to me. I don't think my parents are tagging along with me they don't like the drive. So I'll be all alone (if I get in)
> 
> 
> Also I have a special treat I've been working on when I update my blog. Of course I'll notify you guys. I think you're going to like it a lot!



oOo! that sounds exciting! Looking forward to it now! I need to update my bloggg lol but my mom has all my careerstart folder pictures with me and stuff.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Sounds good to me. I don't think my parents are tagging along with me they don't like the drive. So I'll be all alone (if I get in)
> 
> 
> Also I have a special treat I've been working on when I update my blog. Of course I'll notify you guys. I think you're going to like it a lot!



yay! I'm excited! lol and Im keeping my fingers crossed for you!




CrazySteph said:


> lol you poor boys. Hopefully you guys will hear this week! I'm still waiting on my friend to hear too!
> 
> 
> 
> I love shopping a little bit at a time! lol and Yeah! We should all meet up the night before!
> 
> So I talked to my mom.. and I think I want a 3bedroom apartment. because I want to be able to come home and have ppl there. if I was in a 2bedroom or 1bedroom.. theres more of a chance that I'll come home and my roommates will be out working lol



yeah. I want a 3 bedroom if I stay in Chatham or Patterson..but I want a 2 bedroom if I stay in Vista Way...Its like the same price, but you get this really pretty window! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> yay! I'm excited! lol and Im keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. I want a 3 bedroom if I stay in Chatham or Patterson..but I want a 2 bedroom if I stay in Vista Way...Its like the same price, but you get this really pretty window! lol



THATS WHAT I THOUGHT TOOO! because apparently.. if you get a 3bedroom at Vista Way, theres only TWO bathrooms  I was youtubing some vista way videos and they ALLl said it.. so hopefully I get Chatham or Patterson because I want 5 roomates!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> THATS WHAT I THOUGHT TOOO! because apparently.. if you get a 3bedroom at Vista Way, theres only TWO bathrooms  I was youtubing some vista way videos and they ALLl said it.. so hopefully I get Chatham or Patterson because I want 5 roomates!



yes! Me too! lol but the only problem is that we have the last check in date...so we have slim pickins...lol But, Im really hoping for Chatham or Patterson...they look sooo nice!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> yes! Me too! lol but the only problem is that we have the last check in date...so we have slim pickins...lol But, Im really hoping for Chatham or Patterson...they look sooo nice!



I know! Especially Patterson! That is a BEAUTY!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey guys I'm posting up the surprise here. I've been playing Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 a lot and I finally finished my first project. Which is in my opinion a near perfect rendition of Cinderella's Castle. There is a guide to making this so I'm not the only one. But it is VERY difficult to make. You have to start from the ground and build every piece up. This has a couple of flaws like no stage (yet) and no "Partners" statue. But this is still a work in progress. So tell me what you think! I will also be recreating Wishes with the firework editor. So I added a picture of on of the fireworks I will be using just to give it that Disney feel. I may also try to tackle Main Street but I'm not sure yet. Anyways enjoy the pics!!!



















I added that water picture because the reflection looks so real it's incredible! Also I think some of the colors are off so if you see anything let me know so I can recolor it. Thanks and enjoy CS I made this for you guys!


----------



## CrazySteph

omg thats awesome! is there cheats to that? I LOVE RCT3! and a loong time ago I tried to do Illuminations.. but It was VERY difficult lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> omg thats awesome! is there cheats to that? I LOVE RCT3! and a loong time ago I tried to do Illuminations.. but It was VERY difficult lol



haha that's awesome. No it's not a cheat it's custom scenery. You just have to download Ezzee's Cinderella Castle set then follow the steps he has to put it together.

Yes Illuminations is hard because of all the building that has to be done. Wishes won't be so bad though I just need to find fireworks that burst into stars. for one part.


----------



## Nichele

holy crap that is awesome!!!! I had rct 2 and I had downloaded wdw.... But it wasn't very good. Your castle looks soo amazing!! I can't wait to see wishes!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Glad you guys like it. Wishes should be done in about 3 or 4 weeks.Would be sooner but timing it will be difficult.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Good! Thanks! Today is exactly 5 months before I leave for Florida! lol Did you go shopping for stuff this weekend?



I bought a few more things this weekend.  I got some cute "halloween"lights to decorate the apartment from the disney store.  all they are are purple orange and green mickey heads.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> lol you poor boys. Hopefully you guys will hear this week! I'm still waiting on my friend to hear too!
> 
> 
> 
> I love shopping a little bit at a time! lol and Yeah! We should all meet up the night before!
> 
> So I talked to my mom.. and I think I want a 3bedroom apartment. because I want to be able to come home and have ppl there. if I was in a 2bedroom or 1bedroom.. theres more of a chance that I'll come home and my roommates will be out working lol



Yeah I 've settled on three bedroom too.  But thats some great reasoning steph!


----------



## myanimeworld149

i plan to ask for a 4 bedroom apartment. the more people the less the rent, and i love to talk to people, so the more people the better!


----------



## NiCO0303

GoooooOOOooOoood morninggg!!!!!!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

Hey you guys here's a fu website to look at disney rumors and their beilevability (yeah i know) www.snope.com


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> Hey you guys here's a fu website to look at disney rumors and their beilevability (yeah i know) www.snope.com



lol cool website! So, have you thought about calling them? I mean, it doesnt hurt to try...


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> lol cool website! So, have you thought about calling them? I mean, it doesnt hurt to try...



i did call them last week and they told me they havent made any decision yet so idk imma call again today


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> i did call them last week and they told me they havent made any decision yet so idk imma call again today



Well I didn't get mine today so I dont think they have sent out or made decisions on the second set yet.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well I didn't get mine today so I dont think they have sent out or made decisions on the second set yet.



Ugh.... I really hope you guys find out soon!!! Lol


----------



## jujuberry

Hello everyone! I haven't been on here due to the internet company messing up! I've missed all of you! How have you been?


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't been on here due to the internet company messing up! I've missed all of you! How have you been?



Hi! I'm good...shopping mostly. Lol only 156 more days!!! Woot! Lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't been on here due to the internet company messing up! I've missed all of you! How have you been?



Hey juju still waiting!

How have you been?


----------



## CrazySteph

Still waiting? Ugh! I want to make sure you guys get in!!

So anyone play Pokemon? lol I was going through my stuff and found my old gameboy advance and I'm like "I miss it" and I started playing and now I can't put it down! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Still waiting? Ugh! I want to make sure you guys get in!!
> 
> So anyone play Pokemon? lol I was going through my stuff and found my old gameboy advance and I'm like "I miss it" and I started playing and now I can't put it down! lol



haha don't have mine anymore but I used too I had the blue one and red one.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Still waiting? Ugh! I want to make sure you guys get in!!
> 
> So anyone play Pokemon? lol I was going through my stuff and found my old gameboy advance and I'm like "I miss it" and I started playing and now I can't put it down! lol



lol...I do! I get on these kicks and play it...I enjoy it lol. I have pearl and emerald...lol I feel like such a dork!


----------



## myanimeworld149

think there's room in the apartment for me to bring on of those cool circle chairs that are like a cloth pouch connected to a hoop?


----------



## zanabelle

Hey guys!!!!!!!!

I had completely given up hope, which is why I haven't been on in forever, and I JUST GOT MY WEB BASED INTERVIEW!!!! I HAVE TO CALL TOMORROW TO SCHEDULE A PHONE INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!!! 


I had given up hope- NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol...I do! I get on these kicks and play it...I enjoy it lol. I have pearl and emerald...lol I feel like such a dork!



OH GOOD! lol Thank you Nichele! Yeah I had them all probably! and I collected all the rare pokemon! lol 



myanimeworld149 said:


> think there's room in the apartment for me to bring on of those cool circle chairs that are like a cloth pouch connected to a hoop?



hmm.. maybe! I was thinking about bringing one too! lol 



zanabelle said:


> Hey guys!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had completely given up hope, which is why I haven't been on in forever, and I JUST GOT MY WEB BASED INTERVIEW!!!! I HAVE TO CALL TOMORROW TO SCHEDULE A PHONE INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I had given up hope- NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi! I don't think we officaly met! I'm Steph! I got in for QSFB! I'm from Indiana and I'm only 5'0! lol 

but congrats on the web based interview!! Were you nervous??? and you should call right in the morning when you wake up!


----------



## zanabelle

CrazySteph said:


> OH GOOD! lol Thank you Nichele! Yeah I had them all probably! and I collected all the rare pokemon! lol
> 
> 
> 
> hmm.. maybe! I was thinking about bringing one too! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I don't think we officaly met! I'm Steph! I got in for QSFB! I'm from Indiana and I'm only 5'0! lol
> 
> but congrats on the web based interview!! Were you nervous??? and you should call right in the morning when you wake up!



I was definitely nervous they would think my answers are unrealistic! D: Because I really do try and be positive most of the time, and have loads of energy... I bet they think it was all bs! 

I am going to call during first hour tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter_pan_girl

hey, hey! once again i'm Brittany! crazysteph's friend lol.....still waiting to hear. I'm getting pretty anxious. Good luck to all those still waiting and congrats if you got in!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> Hey guys!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had completely given up hope, which is why I haven't been on in forever, and I JUST GOT MY WEB BASED INTERVIEW!!!! I HAVE TO CALL TOMORROW TO SCHEDULE A PHONE INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I had given up hope- NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Good luck and NEVER give up on your dreams!


----------



## CrazySteph

peter_pan_girl said:


> hey, hey! once again i'm Brittany! crazysteph's friend lol.....still waiting to hear. I'm getting pretty anxious. Good luck to all those still waiting and congrats if you got in!!



lol You never get on here you loser!


----------



## JessBrennan

peter_pan_girl said:


> hey, hey! once again i'm Brittany! crazysteph's friend lol.....still waiting to hear. I'm getting pretty anxious. Good luck to all those still waiting and congrats if you got in!!



Hey I'm Jess, I'm accepted as qsfb and am from RI. 

Good luck!


----------



## LSUmom4kids

My son will be graduating from ITT Tech in "Drafting & Design". Not many people are hiring right now and I'm just curious if he could somehow get into this program? Would he have to be enrolled in some type of college program? Is there a particular website where we could review the whole program? Disney design or animation seems like a dream job.....

Thanks!


----------



## JessBrennan

LSUmom4kids said:


> My son will be graduating from ITT Tech in "Drafting & Design". Not many people are hiring right now and I'm just curious if he could somehow get into this program? Would he have to be enrolled in some type of college program? Is there a particular website where we could review the whole program? Disney design or animation seems like a dream job.....
> 
> Thanks!



There are a few different opportunities for him.  Our careerstart program isn't a right fit for him, but even though he's graduating your son could still do the cp right after college.  also there are many professional internship prgrams.  just go to disney careers .com to view them.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

LSUmom4kids said:


> My son will be graduating from ITT Tech in "Drafting & Design". Not many people are hiring right now and I'm just curious if he could somehow get into this program? Would he have to be enrolled in some type of college program? Is there a particular website where we could review the whole program? Disney design or animation seems like a dream job.....
> 
> Thanks!



He could sign up for the College Program right now if he hasn't graduated yet.


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Good luck and NEVER give up on your dreams!



Well I didn't really give up on the dream, I just gave up the hope they were going to call... I was just going to re-apply in spring   But thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

zanabelle said:


> Well I didn't really give up on the dream, I just gave up the hope they were going to call... I was just going to re-apply in spring   But thank you!!!!!!!!



They just take a REALLY long time to hear back from lol 


So What is up everyone?


----------



## Taylor29

Hey everybody! My computer is broken, so it's getting really difficult for me to get on here and say hi! 

HI!!! How is everyone? Anything interesting happening to you? Anyone else find out? HuhHuhHuh???


----------



## CrazySteph

Taylor29 said:


> Hey everybody! My computer is broken, so it's getting really difficult for me to get on here and say hi!
> 
> HI!!! How is everyone? Anything interesting happening to you? Anyone else find out? HuhHuhHuh???



Taylor! I haven't heard from you in forever! lol What's up? Have you bought anything yet for CareerStart? lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> They just take a REALLY long time to hear back from lol
> 
> 
> So What is up everyone?



i've just been looking up colleges in florida to see if any have my major and so far i only found one =/  I still want to go to Drexel University in 2011 but its expensive... so i'm looking for other options.  Does anyone have a good list of colleges in florida?

whats up with you steph?


----------



## JessBrennan

Taylor29 said:


> Hey everybody! My computer is broken, so it's getting really difficult for me to get on here and say hi!
> 
> HI!!! How is everyone? Anything interesting happening to you? Anyone else find out? HuhHuhHuh???



Hey Taylor! I hate technology sorry your computer is broken


----------



## CamilleMarae

oh jeeze. i havent posted in days! dang! lol i did so much shopping this weekend. haha getting a good start on my florida wardrobe. hahah. i hope everyone is doing well! i feel like the boards have been dead for the past few days!


----------



## NiCO0303

Sooo i should get a letter this week.


----------



## EpsilonKazegami

Morning everyone ^^

I just did my registration fee. Sept 1st! I can't wait!

I'm going to be heading down there a few days in advance so me and my love can swing a couple of parks, Busch Gardens in VA, Kings Dominion,...maybe Dollywood, lol

Just got to keep saving those pennies!


----------



## haleyg

update!! hey everyone. i hope your planning is going well.

i just got a call from disney, because i emailed them asking, what i could do to improve my chances next time, and possible reasons why i did not get in.

she said, that i need to do more leadership volunteering, public speaking, more work experience..and more education..(which i think she though i applied for college)!

hmm. i just wish they would have read over my recommendation letter, if they did, more carefully. i have been volunteering since 5th grade, was the president of the board there, and have years of leadership with running a haunted house..public speaking galore.. but. better luck next time, which will be hopefully spring!

i miss you all!


----------



## CamilleMarae

haleyg said:


> update!! hey everyone. i hope your planning is going well.
> 
> i just got a call from disney, because i emailed them asking, what i could do to improve my chances next time, and possible reasons why i did not get in.
> 
> she said, that i need to do more leadership volunteering, public speaking, more work experience..and more education..(which i think she though i applied for college)!
> 
> hmm. i just wish they would have read over my recommendation letter, if they did, more carefully. i have been volunteering since 5th grade, was the president of the board there, and have years of leadership with running a haunted house..public speaking galore.. but. better luck next time, which will be hopefully spring!
> 
> i miss you all!


thats great! i also think thats very cool that they called you! Disney is quite dedicated to making people happy! well we all be sending you good luck for spring advantage! we miss you all here to on the boards!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> Sooo i should get a letter this week.



So you're in? I hope I get one this week. I had a dream last night that I didn't get in


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So you're in? I hope I get one this week. I had a dream last night that I didn't get in



Oh no!! Be positive!! 

How about a dancing banana to cheer you up! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Oh no!! Be positive!!
> 
> How about a dancing banana to cheer you up! lol



haha yeah I'm trying. I don't know why I had that dream...but oh well I'm getting out of town for the night tonight to get my mind off of it.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha yeah I'm trying. I don't know why I had that dream...but oh well I'm getting out of town for the night tonight to get my mind off of it.



hey now. you dont see me being all upset because i didnt get in. So do not ever let this bring you down. You still have a shot, you still have time, so dont fret, I have all the faith in the world for you!!


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> hey now. you dont see me being all upset because i didnt get in. So do not ever let this bring you down. You still have a shot, you still have time, so dont fret, I have all the faith in the world for you!!




Haley you have such a good attitude and I love it!

Also when you reapply send them a resume, eve though they don't ask for it.  Thats what I did.  That way the next time they wont be confused on what youve done.


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> Haley you have such a good attitude and I love it!
> 
> Also when you reapply send them a resume, eve though they don't ask for it.  Thats what I did.  That way the next time they wont be confused on what youve done.



thanks jess. i try 

and thanks for the idea. i will have to remember that for august


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> thanks jess. i try
> 
> and thanks for the idea. i will have to remember that for august



yeah its worth a try.  because with the resume that just makes your app so much more BAM I;m Haley and this is why I'm awesome.


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> Hi! I'm good...shopping mostly. Lol only 156 more days!!! Woot! Lol



Yay!!



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey juju still waiting!
> 
> How have you been?



I've been good! You?


----------



## NiCO0303

I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I GOT ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jujuberry

NiCO0303 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I GOT ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Attractions buddy!! =D


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I GOT ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YAY!!! I'm so excited for you!!! We will get to meet! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been good! You?



Same pretty good.



NiCO0303 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I GOT ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cool man congrats.


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I GOT ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats!! Did you call or did you get a letter!?!?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Congrats!! Did you call or did you get a letter!?!?



yeah I would like to know too since his interview was only a few days before mine! (eight to be exact...but whose counting)


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> yeah I would like to know too since his interview was only a few days before mine! (eight to be exact...but whose counting)



haha! I was exactly like you! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> haha! I was exactly like you! lol



Well hopefully our end result will be the same by the way I'm still looking for Tarzan I want to watch it so I guess I have to use youtube


----------



## CamilleMarae

jujuberry said:


> Attractions buddy!! =D


omg! yesss! now i have 2 attraction buddies! partay!


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I GOT ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay!  i'm so excited I get to meet my first Disney buddy!  Congrats!


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> yeah I would like to know too since his interview was only a few days before mine! (eight to be exact...but whose counting)



i called and they told me should be geting the letter soon!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> i called and they told me should be geting the letter soon!!!



Ok well I gotcha! Still congrats! Best part about it is I haven't seen a whole lot of Merchandise or QSFB which is what I put down. Just a lot of Attractions.


----------



## Taylor29

CrazySteph said:


> Taylor! I haven't heard from you in forever! lol What's up? Have you bought anything yet for CareerStart? lol


I know! I fell left out!  Haha, and no... I have yet to buy anything, mostly because I'm so busy all the time! 


JessBrennan said:


> Hey Taylor! I hate technology sorry your computer is broken


haha it's ok, It's just sad because I don't get to talk to you guys!


NiCO0303 said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHhHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I GOT ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YAY!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## myanimeworld149

has anyone seen the new Pook-a-looz dolls in the disney store? SO CUTE! i'm definatly getting a mad hatter doll :3


----------



## CrazySteph

Hey guys! I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow right after school! (No not Disney  I wish!) but I won't be back until April 11th! So hopefully when I get back, ALL of you guys are in! 

BYE EVERYONE!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hey guys! I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow right after school! (No not Disney  I wish!) but I won't be back until April 11th! So hopefully when I get back, ALL of you guys are in!
> 
> BYE EVERYONE!!



Well have fun!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Hey, guys! I just applied to CareerStart 2 days ago! I'm so excited to get started, but extremely nervous. I didn't get an e-mail or anything yet but I'm already getting ready for the interview and whatnot. I read all of the info on their website so many times. I even took notes on what to bring if I get accepted.
I'm going for Attractions and Merchandise so lets see!
Any advice you can give?

And how is everyone today?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CreativeCreativity said:


> Hey, guys! I just applied to CareerStart 2 days ago! I'm so excited to get started, but extremely nervous. I didn't get an e-mail or anything yet but I'm already getting ready for the interview and whatnot. I read all of the info on their website so many times. I even took notes on what to bring if I get accepted.
> I'm going for Attractions and Merchandise so lets see!
> Any advice you can give?
> 
> And how is everyone today?



Best advice I can give is to answer in extremes strongly agree/disagree and answer with either 1 or 10 and also read the questions carefully and be consistent.


----------



## Nichele

CreativeCreativity said:


> Hey, guys! I just applied to CareerStart 2 days ago! I'm so excited to get started, but extremely nervous. I didn't get an e-mail or anything yet but I'm already getting ready for the interview and whatnot. I read all of the info on their website so many times. I even took notes on what to bring if I get accepted.
> I'm going for Attractions and Merchandise so lets see!
> Any advice you can give?
> 
> And how is everyone today?



Hi!! 

I agree with Devin, it's important to answer in extremes and to be consistent. I did some reading and found out that a lot of people do not pass the Web interview because their answers were not strong enough...

I'm sure you will be fine!! Good Luck!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Best advice I can give is to answer in extremes strongly agree/disagree and answer with either 1 or 10 and also read the questions carefully and be consistent.





Nichele said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I agree with Devin, it's important to answer in extremes and to be consistent. I did some reading and found out that a lot of people do not pass the Web interview because their answers were not strong enough...
> 
> I'm sure you will be fine!! Good Luck!


Thank-you so much, you two. Every bit helps!

Nichele, I hope I'll do fine as well! Let's hope! 

Oh, I can't wait for the e-mail XD


----------



## haleyg

so. i am slowly trying to convince my parents to take a vacation down to disney around thanksgiving/christmas time...

so. you know what that means if I do...i can meet you wonderful people. which I am hoping to do. fingers crossed!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> so. i am slowly trying to convince my parents to take a vacation down to disney around thanksgiving/christmas time...
> 
> so. you know what that means if I do...i can meet you wonderful people. which I am hoping to do. fingers crossed!!!



yay! I hope your plans work out!


----------



## JessBrennan

I have a question.... once we complete it the program are we eligible for the summer alumni program?


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> yay! I hope your plans work out!



thanks! i would love to meet each of you


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> so. i am slowly trying to convince my parents to take a vacation down to disney around thanksgiving/christmas time...
> 
> so. you know what that means if I do...i can meet you wonderful people. which I am hoping to do. fingers crossed!!!



YAY! I hope it works out!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Well guys it didn't come today either so I guess it'll be next week or the week after but oh well I would rather have a yes and have to wait then a no and get it quickly.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys it didn't come today either so I guess it'll be next week or the week after but oh well I would rather have a yes and have to wait then a no and get it quickly.



I was thinking the same thing when I was waiting! You just gotta relax and not think about it..lol...its funny now, because when I people told me that I just kinda laughed at them...but, in the end, they were right...so, take a deep breath..."Goozefraba" lol


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Well, I don't know anyone here, so I would like to properly introduce myself. You never know, we might be roommates or even working together this Fall! 

My name is Melanie. I love acting, drawing, writing, Tim Burton, and Film. I've loved Disney since I was little and my favorite movies are Peter Pan, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, The Little Mermaid, Alice in Wonderland, and Lilo and Stitch. That's just generalizing since if I typed all of them, this would be a very long post, haha. As of this moment, I'm obsessed with drawing Stitch(mostly) and Peter Pan xD

Is anyone waiting for their interviews or is it just me right now? I'm just looking back at all of the previous posts so it is going to take a while.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I was waiting! You just gotta relax and not think about it..lol...its funny now, because when I people told me that I just kinda laughed at them...but, in the end, they were right...so, take a deep breath..."Goozefraba" lol




ha yeah that's what everyone says. I'll be busy this weekend so it'll go by quickly...I'll be busy monday also. So who knows it could just blow by.


----------



## myanimeworld149

CreativeCreativity said:


> Well, I don't know anyone here, so I would like to properly introduce myself. You never know, we might be roommates or even working together this Fall!
> 
> My name is Melanie. I love acting, drawing, writing, Tim Burton, and Film. I've loved Disney since I was little and my favorite movies are Peter Pan, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, The Little Mermaid, Alice in Wonderland, and Lilo and Stitch. That's just generalizing since if I typed all of them, this would be a very long post, haha. As of this moment, I'm obsessed with drawing Stitch(mostly) and Peter Pan xD
> 
> Is anyone waiting for their interviews or is it just me right now? I'm just looking back at all of the previous posts so it is going to take a while.



you and me will be good friends if you draw and like tim burton! 

only thing i think you'll be bugged about me is that i draw almost any chance i get. or make crafts, i love crafts, right now it's jewelry out of paper stars


----------



## CreativeCreativity

myanimeworld149 said:


> you and me will be good friends if you draw and like tim burton!
> 
> only thing i think you'll be bugged about me is that i draw almost any chance i get. or make crafts, i love crafts, right now it's jewelry out of paper stars



Oh, we are going to be _very_ good friends, then! And I LOVE your Victor avatar! 
I always carry my sketch book around and I'm always doodling things either it being something from Tim Burton, Disney, or just original characters/creatures. I'm trying to draw Edward Scissorhands right now. He's my favorite character


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> ha yeah that's what everyone says. I'll be busy this weekend so it'll go by quickly...I'll be busy monday also. So who knows it could just blow by.



lol yup. Just gotta put it out of your mind. I'm really hoping you get in though.

I have a question, does CS get to request a roommate like CP?


----------



## CreativeCreativity

I just checked my e-mail and I got the link for the web-interview!!! Oh, I'm so excited!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> lol yup. Just gotta put it out of your mind. I'm really hoping you get in though.
> 
> I have a question, does CS get to request a roommate like CP?



I don't know... but maybe we should call and find out!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol yup. Just gotta put it out of your mind. I'm really hoping you get in though.
> 
> I have a question, does CS get to request a roommate like CP?



I don't think so. With CS I believe it's all about who you are around at the time.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I don't think so. With CS I believe it's all about who you are around at the time.



yeah but thats how it used to be for cp.


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> YAY! I hope it works out!



me too!



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys it didn't come today either so I guess it'll be next week or the week after but oh well I would rather have a yes and have to wait then a no and get it quickly.



and dont worry. it will come soon enough!


----------



## mattwill89

Hey guys, I am new to this site! How is everybody? My phone interview for career start is this monday.  Iam so excited!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

mattwill89 said:


> Hey guys, I am new to this site! How is everybody? My phone interview for career start is this monday.  Iam so excited!


I'm new here too! Pleased to meet you 
I just scheduled my interview for Friday! I'm so excited! How was the person you scheduled the interview with? Mine sounded so tired and bored that I didn't bother doing small talk


----------



## mattwill89

She was really nice! She really eased my anxiety...and man I had alot of it. and I know..its just the beginning.  lol


----------



## mattwill89

She was really nice! she really helped me release my anxiety..and I know..its just the beginning. XD lol


----------



## mattwill89

oops...guess I over did it. lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> oops...guess I over did it. lol



haha well you're at the beginning trust me I've been waiting for 3 weeks now so I'm almost out of anxiety myself.


----------



## mattwill89

oh ya. I heard about that.  Its the toughest part about this period of the program. the waiting...it can be tough.


----------



## CreativeCreativity

mattwill89 said:


> She was really nice! she really helped me release my anxiety..and I know..its just the beginning. XD lol


Haha, you're lucky! Mine sounded like she was bored out of her mind! xD

Yeah, I don't like talking to people on the phone a lot, but in the end I'm happy I did. I'll be able to get a chance to work in Disney!

You'll do fine in your phone interview. From what I've read and heard (which is A LOT in my case, hahaha) the interviewers are very nice and sweet. My interviewer is going to be a woman named "Coleen".


----------



## myanimeworld149

CreativeCreativity said:


> Oh, we are going to be _very_ good friends, then! And I LOVE your Victor avatar!
> I always carry my sketch book around and I'm always doodling things either it being something from Tim Burton, Disney, or just original characters/creatures. I'm trying to draw Edward Scissorhands right now. He's my favorite character



i like to draw disney and anything really! my style is kind of stuck in anime but i'm working on making my own cartoon style!  

and i love edward! he's adorable in my opinion, just so innocent! 

but my fave character made by tim burton would be lock, shock, and barrel. those three are such cute little monsters! 

have you found anyone to room with yet? we could be roomies! i'm planning on asking for a 4 bedroom


----------



## mattwill89

ya cool.  Good luck with your interview as well creative!  Iam really hoping to make friends on here or anywhere else that has career start students so that maybe..hopefully I can have a good room mate or at least someone cool to hang with.  Iam hoping to start the program sometime around the end of the summer, Due to my new job at the Columbus Zoo and Aquarium which is the #1 zoo in the nation!  The Zoo runs basicly like a theme park.  they have rides, different sites to see and even a water park called Zoombesi bay, so hopefuly disney will be impressed with that.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> ya cool.  Good luck with your interview as well creative!  Iam really hoping to make friends on here or anywhere else that has career start students so that maybe..hopefully I can have a good room mate or at least someone cool to hang with.  Iam hoping to start the program sometime around the end of the summer, Due to my new job at the Columbus Zoo and Aquarium which is the #1 zoo in the nation!  The Zoo runs basicly like a theme park.  they have rides, different sites to see and even a water park called Zoombesi bay, so hopefuly disney will be impressed with that.



September 1st is the only day our accepted members have seen available.


----------



## mattwill89

oh ok, well thats good too.


----------



## CreativeCreativity

myanimeworld149 said:


> i like to draw disney and anything really! my style is kind of stuck in anime but i'm working on making my own cartoon style!
> 
> and i love edward! he's adorable in my opinion, just so innocent!
> 
> but my fave character made by tim burton would be lock, shock, and barrel. those three are such cute little monsters!
> 
> have you found anyone to room with yet? we could be roomies! i'm planning on asking for a 4 bedroom


I'm between a disney/anime feel. I'm trying to have my own style and I'm slowly getting to it! Haha 

Lock, Shock, and Barrel are awesome! I completely agree with you, they're so funny and mischievous xD

Being roomies would be awesome! I'm between 3 and 4. I like having three people because I love the number 3, haha. I've been trying to get my friend to join, but I don't think she will 



mattwill89 said:


> ya cool.  Good luck with your interview as well creative!  Iam really hoping to make friends on here or anywhere else that has career start students so that maybe..hopefully I can have a good room mate or at least someone cool to hang with.  Iam hoping to start the program sometime around the end of the summer, Due to my new job at the Columbus Zoo and Aquarium which is the #1 zoo in the nation!  The Zoo runs basicly like a theme park.  they have rides, different sites to see and even a water park called Zoombesi bay, so hopefuly disney will be impressed with that.


Thanks! I hope so too, haha. Oh, I'll be your friend! The more the merrier


----------



## CreativeCreativity

So I was thinking --- I've read that the people who are _very _good at their jobs and who impress their superiors get to keep their Disney job even after the program has ended. So, who would keep their job, if they could, after the program?

I know I would. My plan is to work very hard and try to impress my superiors so I can keep the job after the program. Then, I'll attend UCF and go from there. Well --- that's the plan anyway! Nothing's set in stone, especially when I don't even know if I'll get accepted to either, haha xP


----------



## mattwill89

Dude I would totally keep my job!  Maybe even start a career there!  I can see myself being a manager of a store, and then maybe work my way up from there.  ya I hope I can impress my superiors.  The key is to make yourself indisposable to the company.  Make yourself stand out from thier usuall recruits.


----------



## CreativeCreativity

That's awesome! I think you'd be an awesome manager with that attitude  And you're right! It would be cool to stay.

Personally, I want network a lot and see if I can ease my way into advertising/showing-off my drawing skills. Hopefully word will go out that I draw halfway decent and I can be a step closer to being an animator.

I'll show you guys an example on my next post because I need at least 10 posts to be able to put links into my messages.


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Alrighty! The picture was my _first _attempt to draw Lilo and Stitch. Lilo was hard to draw, Stitch was fun and easy: http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...419723&Signature=PfHAMbEy5e5vXd3PmHsWuyQvylw=


----------



## Nichele

CreativeCreativity said:


> Alrighty! The picture was my _first _attempt to draw Lilo and Stitch. Lilo was hard to draw, Stitch was fun and easy: http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...419723&Signature=PfHAMbEy5e5vXd3PmHsWuyQvylw=



Thats a very good drawing! You are very talented!

I am also trying to stay after CS ends. I want to go to Valencia and then UCF in hospitality management. Maybe do a CP.


----------



## NiCO0303

got my letter today : o) so how much did you guys letter say you will make jourly mine said 7.25???


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Nichele said:


> Thats a very good drawing! You are very talented!
> 
> I am also trying to stay after CS ends. I want to go to Valencia and then UCF in hospitality management. Maybe do a CP.


Aw, thank-you 
Oh, that sounds like a wonderful idea. I want to go to UCF to major in Film and minor in Creative Writing (or Technical Writing and Editing) and Art.
edit: I was thinking of extending my fall program and then apply to CP right after.



NiCO0303 said:


> got my letter today : o) so how much did you guys letter say you will make jourly mine said 7.25???



Congrats!!! You're so lucky!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Thats a very good drawing! You are very talented!
> 
> I am also trying to stay after CS ends. I want to go to Valencia and then UCF in hospitality management. Maybe do a CP.



Yeah I want to extend my CS, then go to college for entertainment and arts management, do summer alumni program(if we're eligible), go back to college, then do a cp, and right after college a PI.  I want to get into their entertainment management and marketing area and work for disney after a college for my career.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> got my letter today : o) so how much did you guys letter say you will make jourly mine said 7.25???



Cool sounds like mine should be coming up next week or so!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> got my letter today : o) so how much did you guys letter say you will make jourly mine said 7.25???



Yeah, that sounds about right.

I'm glad you go your folder...isnt it beautiful? lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Happy Easter! (to those of you who celebrate it.)


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Happy Easter! (to those of you who celebrate it.)



Happy Easter to you too!!


----------



## mattwill89

Ya, Have a happy Easter everybody!  Good luck with your scavenger egg hunts!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Happy Easter to you all as well (even though I'm only in it for the eggs, lol)

Hope you guys have fun!

Now to see How To Train Your Dragon!


----------



## myanimeworld149

CreativeCreativity said:


> Alrighty! The picture was my _first _attempt to draw Lilo and Stitch. Lilo was hard to draw, Stitch was fun and easy: http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr...419723&Signature=PfHAMbEy5e5vXd3PmHsWuyQvylw=



i haven't put up any disney stuff onto the art sharing site i signed up to, but i can show my picture of a bee! http://myanimeworld149.deviantart.com/art/sweet-little-bumblebee-156360741 i named him bumblebob


----------



## haleyg

so. you all are going to have to tell me where you will be working..

because.. IM GOING TO MEET YOU.. in december. AHH im excited. 
and happy easter everyone


----------



## NiCO0303

so is it possible that more guys will join this thread b/c im getting to know all you fantastic females (and devin) but no people that are actual potential roomies


----------



## myanimeworld149

NiCO0303 said:


> so is it possible that more guys will join this thread b/c im getting to know all you fantastic females (and devin) but no people that are actual potential roomies



it's ok nico, a friend told me unless you can get there the same exact time as the person you want to room with, they don't put you together, so yeah, i'd rather be placed with random people then work endlessly to meet up before signing in


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> so is it possible that more guys will join this thread b/c im getting to know all you fantastic females (and devin) but no people that are actual potential roomies



I imagine it will be mostly females anyways


----------



## CreativeCreativity

myanimeworld149 said:


> i haven't put up any disney stuff onto the art sharing site i signed up to, but i can show my picture of a bee! http://myanimeworld149.deviantart.com/art/sweet-little-bumblebee-156360741 i named him bumblebob


Aw! He's adorable! I like him  <3

Wow, right now, I'm totally amped for my interview. I feel so ready! I don't know why, but if I could have it now, I would. I just want to get it out of the way so I don't have to worry about it anymore 

Oh, and if any of you have a facebook and/or tumblr, feel free to add me! I found 2 when I joined the CareerStart group, but I didn't want to look like a creeper or anything....with my luck, lol. Anyway, just tell me who you are if you want to even add me. With each friend comes a new adventure!  

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/CreativeCreativity?ref=profile
CreativeCreativity.tumblr.com


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> so. you all are going to have to tell me where you will be working..
> 
> because.. IM GOING TO MEET YOU.. in december. AHH im excited.
> and happy easter everyone



Yay!!!! I can't wait!!! Wooo!!! Lol 

Sorry Nico. I bet you will have some awesome roommayes though. But hopefully you can be in the same complex as us!


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> so. you all are going to have to tell me where you will be working..
> 
> because.. IM GOING TO MEET YOU.. in december. AHH im excited.
> and happy easter everyone



Woot Woot! so excited!  Then we can continue our male character debate


----------



## tyler8lee

So i now got all my interviews done, for Fall 2010 semester and am just waiting on my letter. The lady that interviewed me said it will be around 3-4 weeks until they respond. I have a feeling those are going to be the longest 3 weeks of my life but i have a great feeling it all went extremly well i guess ill im left to do is wait. Has it taken everyone 3-4 weeks to recieve the letter back?


----------



## mattwill89

Oh man, Iam so pumped for my interview today!  Mine isnt until 7pm so iam gonna be thinking about it aaaaal daaay. lol. Iam sure ill do fine.  Ill tell you guys how it went tonight.


----------



## mattwill89

Oh ya, Creative, my name is Matt Morley, so you can find me on facebook.


----------



## tyler8lee

Nice hope your interview goes good its pretty easy just talk to them like a regular pearson


----------



## CreativeCreativity

tyler8lee said:


> So i now got all my interviews done, for Fall 2010 semester and am just waiting on my letter. The lady that interviewed me said it will be around 3-4 weeks until they respond. I have a feeling those are going to be the longest 3 weeks of my life but i have a great feeling it all went extremly well i guess ill im left to do is wait. Has it taken everyone 3-4 weeks to recieve the letter back?


Yeah, I've read everywhere that it takes about that amount of time, in general. 



mattwill89 said:


> Oh ya, Creative, my name is Matt Morley, so you can find me on facebook.


There's a lot of Matt Morley's on facebook, hahaha. I don't know what you look like either. Here's the group for CareerStart Fall2010:: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/group.php?gid=271960488253&ref=ts I'm Melanie Celeste. The girl with the teacup, lol.



mattwill89 said:


> Oh man, Iam so pumped for my interview today!  Mine isnt until 7pm so iam gonna be thinking about it aaaaal daaay. lol. Iam sure ill do fine.  Ill tell you guys how it went tonight.


Good luck!!! I'm sure you'll do fine! What roles are you applying for?


Oh, I can't wait for my interview! I wish I could have it right now....Has any one had a recruiter named Coleen? If so, how was she?


----------



## tyler8lee

Dang dude thats crazy thats such a long time to wait if i get denied its going to be the worst hahaha


----------



## zanabelle

mattwill89 said:


> Oh man, Iam so pumped for my interview today!  Mine isnt until 7pm so iam gonna be thinking about it aaaaal daaay. lol. Iam sure ill do fine.  Ill tell you guys how it went tonight.



Hola, matt!!! 

My interview is tonight too-at 8:15 p.m.!!! My name is Sanibel... Good luck!!!


----------



## tyler8lee

I had my interview last night it was epic. its going to be so tough to wait the 3 weeks to see if you got in or not


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Yay!!!! I can't wait!!! Wooo!!! Lol
> 
> Sorry Nico. I bet you will have some awesome roommayes though. But hopefully you can be in the same complex as us!



i hope you are ready. im planning on taking a day just to meet each one of you.. hopefully you dont have to work long that day! i would love to hang out with you



JessBrennan said:


> Woot Woot! so excited!  Then we can continue our male character debate



and yes. it will be a great debate..(prince eric all the way)



tyler8lee said:


> Dang dude thats crazy thats such a long time to wait if i get denied its going to be the worst hahaha



dont say that. i waited 3 weeks, and got rejected. and its perfectly okay. its not the worst thing in the world. you just move on, and try again


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

LOL at 3 weeks being a long time I'm working on my 4th man and they told me 4-6 so I could still have another 2 weeks or so. 3 weeks is nothing.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> LOL at 3 weeks being a long time I'm working on my 4th man and they told me 4-6 so I could still have another 2 weeks or so. 3 weeks is nothing.



you tell them devin. haha!i hope you find out soon


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Well, good luck with the interviews tonight, you guys! 

Yeah, Tyler, I totally agree with you. It sucks to wait so long just to be denied.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> you tell them devin. haha!i hope you find out soon



haha these new guys don't realize we've been here talking about waiting since freaking February and some of you guys were waiting before me


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> Hola, matt!!!
> 
> My interview is tonight too-at 8:15 p.m.!!! My name is Sanibel... Good luck!!!



Good Luck!


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha these new guys don't realize we've been here talking about waiting since freaking February and some of you guys were waiting before me



Oh. newbies. haha!! i remember applying in jan. it was crazy.

but I don't think you new ones understand. I waited for a very long time, and I was rejected. It sucks. but its not the end of the world. so saying waiting a long time just to find out you didnt get in would suck..... i know what it feels like. yeah


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Good Luck!



thank you!!!  and thank you to all the other good lucks... I'm really nervous :/

I actually have to leave rehearsal to do the interview... drama teacher is not too happy about that!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> thank you!!!  and thank you to all the other good lucks... I'm really nervous :/
> 
> I actually have to leave rehearsal to do the interview... drama teacher is not too happy about that!



Speaking of rehearsing you might want to rehearse your interview so you don't try to "improvise" like I did unless you're good at improve


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Speaking of rehearsing you might want to rehearse your interview so you don't try to "improvise" like I did unless you're good at improve



Oh no!! What should I rehearse?!?!?!?!


----------



## haleyg

zanabelle said:


> Oh no!! What should I rehearse?!?!?!?!



just practice answering possible questions they might ask you. so you dont sound unprepared..but dont make it like you are reading from a piece of paper. 

make sure you practice to get out all your "ummm and like"


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> Oh no!! What should I rehearse?!?!?!?!





haleyg said:


> just practice answering possible questions they might ask you. so you dont sound unprepared..but dont make it like you are reading from a piece of paper.
> 
> make sure you practice to get out all your "ummm and like"




This is beautiful help right here. Just get in a talkative mood don't say umm and be yourself. Nothing you can really rehearse word for word but just sound somewhat prepared.


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> i hope you are ready. im planning on taking a day just to meet each one of you.. hopefully you dont have to work long that day! i would love to hang out with you
> 
> 
> 
> and yes. it will be a great debate..(prince eric all the way)
> 
> 
> 
> dont say that. i waited 3 weeks, and got rejected. and its perfectly okay. its not the worst thing in the world. you just move on, and try again



can't wait for the day!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> This is beautiful help right here. Just get in a talkative mood don't say umm and be yourself. Nothing you can really rehearse word for word but just sound somewhat prepared.



Yes. And don't forget to make eye contact! Lol totally joking!

But seriously... Smile. They can tell if you are or not.

And relax. Be prepared for the questions...but remember, the interviewer wants to know about you so answer honestly and just relax and be yourself


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yes. And don't forget to make eye contact! Lol totally joking!
> 
> But seriously... Smile. They can tell if you are or not.
> 
> And relax. Be prepared for the questions...but remember, the interviewer wants to know about you so answer honestly and just relax and be yourself



Yep yep! I wish I had known all of this when I interviewed. (I knew some but not much)


----------



## CreativeCreativity

haleyg said:


> Oh. newbies. haha!! i remember applying in jan. it was crazy.
> 
> but I don't think you new ones understand. I waited for a very long time, and I was rejected. It sucks. but its not the end of the world. so saying waiting a long time just to find out you didnt get in would suck..... i know what it feels like. yeah


Of course we understand (well I know this "newbie" does).

My heart goes out to you for not being accepted. That must have been a crushing feeling and I wished it was different for you, honestly I do. I hope you are applying again for spring or next fall. 

At-any-rate, you can't honestly say it didn't cross your mind and the others' minds that it would be horrible to be denied after getting your hopes up for so long. I just typed it down here while thinking it. I know the feeling because it has happened to me with NBC _twice _(about two months each) even when I was _constantly promised _a job(long story).

That's what I meant. I don't want to be rejected while waiting so long since I know the feeling _too _well. So I'm not new to this at all. 

My apologies. I hope I cleared things up. I have read the whole thread and you sound like a very nice person. If I hurt your feelings or brought back bad memories, it wasn't intentional. 


Haleyg, I hope all goes well for you! Good luck!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CreativeCreativity said:


> Of course we understand (well I know this "newbie" does).
> 
> My heart goes out to you for not being accepted. That must have been a crushing feeling and I wished it was different for you, honestly I do. I hope you are applying again for spring or next fall.
> 
> At-any-rate, you can't honestly say it didn't cross your mind and the others' minds that it would be horrible to be denied after getting your hopes up for so long. I just typed it down here while thinking it. I know the feeling because it has happened to me with NBC _twice _(about two months each) even when I was _constantly promised _a job(long story).
> 
> That's what I meant. I don't want to be rejected while waiting so long since I know the feeling _too _well. So I'm not new to this at all.
> 
> My apologies. I hope I cleared things up. I have read the whole thread and you sound like a very nice person. If I hurt your feelings or brought back bad memories, it wasn't intentional.
> 
> 
> Haleyg, I hope all goes well for you! Good luck!



I'm sure she was jk around with me. Not getting in would suck and it crosses my mind a lot. But it's just the uncertainty of life that we live every single day. Just one of those things you have to accept and move on with. So saying all that to say I'm sure she didn't take it personally and we were kidding around about the newbies.


----------



## CreativeCreativity

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm sure she was jk around with me. Not getting in would suck and it crosses my mind a lot. But it's just the uncertainty of life that we live every single day. Just one of those things you have to accept and move on with. So saying all that to say I'm sure she didn't take it personally and we were kidding around about the newbies.


Of course. That's how life works, sadly, but it does give you some nice cliffhangers, haha. 

Understood, I couldn't tell if it was just joking or serious, so I just wanted to explain myself, that's all


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CreativeCreativity said:


> Of course. That's how life works, sadly, but it does give you some nice cliffhangers, haha.
> 
> Understood, I couldn't tell if it was just joking or serious, so I just wanted to explain myself, that's all



I understand! So here's to hoping we both get in!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I understand! So here's to hoping we both get in!


Yes! I second that!


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I understand! So here's to hoping we both get in!



Yes! I hope all of you get accepted! This is such a great opportunity!


----------



## tyler8lee

I Like that! lets just keep positive thoughts anything is possible. We can get in


----------



## tyler8lee

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I understand! So here's to hoping we both get in!



I like that! We all Just got to have the faith it can happen!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> Yes! I hope all of you get accepted! This is such a great opportunity!



Taylor! All my friends left...Nichele never gets on you never get on and Steph is out of town (I think)...you guys are making me sad!


----------



## ciara09lc

Got my letter! attrations! can't waaait! congrats&good luck to everyone else!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

ciara09lc said:


> Got my letter! attrations! can't waaait! congrats&good luck to everyone else!



When was your interview? Because I should be hearing soon!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I got in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merchandise!!!! Yes!!!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I got in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merchandise!!!! Yes!!!!



YAY!!! MERCH BUDDY!!! WOOOT!! lol

Now we can meet!!!...see...I get online! LOL


----------



## tyler8lee

ciara09lc said:


> Got my letter! attrations! can't waaait! congrats&good luck to everyone else!



NICE! when was your interview?


----------



## tyler8lee

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I got in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merchandise!!!! Yes!!!!



Thats great! When was your interview?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> YAY!!! MERCH BUDDY!!! WOOOT!! lol
> 
> Now we can meet!!!...see...I get online! LOL



YEAH! what if we work at the same store! that would be so awesome!



tyler8lee said:


> Thats great! When was your interview?



March 12th the told me 4-6 weeks took about 3 weeks and a few days.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> YEAH! what if we work at the same store! that would be so awesome!



Oh my goodness! That would be sooo cool! Or we could just work somewhere close to each other and carpool! lol

I'm on here multiple times a day...I just use different computers so I'm not always signed in...I read like, every thread! lol...Braves fan, BTW!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Oh my goodness! That would be sooo cool! Or we could just work somewhere close to each other and carpool! lol
> 
> I'm on here multiple times a day...I just use different computers so I'm not always signed in...I read like, every thread! lol...Braves fan, BTW!!



WOOO!!!BRAVESS!!!

Man now I'm mad because we have to wait 4 months


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> WOOO!!!BRAVESS!!!
> 
> Man now I'm mad because we have to wait 4 months



I know! I am going crazy already!

I'll just be on here posting to everybody!

So, where do you want to work?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I know! I am going crazy already!
> 
> I'll just be on here posting to everybody!
> 
> So, where do you want to work?



The Emporium hands down not even close.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> The Emporium hands down not even close.



Yes...that is my number two!...Number one is Mouse Gears!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yes...that is my number two!...Number one is Mouse Gears!



I wouldn't mind working out side of the parks though at downtown disney because the music the parks play will get annoying after a few days


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I wouldn't mind working out side of the parks though at downtown disney because the music the parks play will get annoying after a few days



lol...the music...It would depend on the park, I guess...I wouldnt want to be stuck in Fantasyland all the time! lol 

I wouldnt mind a resort either. Especially since I have only stayed at one.


----------



## haleyg

CreativeCreativity said:


> Of course we understand (well I know this "newbie" does).
> 
> My heart goes out to you for not being accepted. That must have been a crushing feeling and I wished it was different for you, honestly I do. I hope you are applying again for spring or next fall.
> 
> At-any-rate, you can't honestly say it didn't cross your mind and the others' minds that it would be horrible to be denied after getting your hopes up for so long. I just typed it down here while thinking it. I know the feeling because it has happened to me with NBC _twice _(about two months each) even when I was _constantly promised _a job(long story).
> 
> That's what I meant. I don't want to be rejected while waiting so long since I know the feeling _too _well. So I'm not new to this at all.
> 
> My apologies. I hope I cleared things up. I have read the whole thread and you sound like a very nice person. If I hurt your feelings or brought back bad memories, it wasn't intentional.
> 
> 
> Haleyg, I hope all goes well for you! Good luck!



darling. dont feel bad for me. im am perfectly okay with it. i just have another plan, which I think is working out the way it should have. and im sorry about NBC there loss. 

but its okay. it wasnt hurtful or mean. im glad you understand, and its wasnt really supposed to be rude or anything. just devin and i joking around! but dear i hope you get in, that way i can meet you as well.



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm sure she was jk around with me. Not getting in would suck and it crosses my mind a lot. But it's just the uncertainty of life that we live every single day. Just one of those things you have to accept and move on with. So saying all that to say I'm sure she didn't take it personally and we were kidding around about the newbies.



your too kind. thanks for taking the words right of my mouth



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I got in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merchandise!!!! Yes!!!!



and OMG!!! congrats. i know you wanted this so bad.. EEEEK. im excited for you


----------



## tyler8lee

haleyg said:


> darling. dont feel bad for me. im am perfectly okay with it. i just have another plan, which I think is working out the way it should have. and im sorry about NBC there loss.
> 
> but its okay. it wasnt hurtful or mean. im glad you understand, and its wasnt really supposed to be rude or anything. just devin and i joking around! but dear i hope you get in, that way i can meet you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> your too kind. thanks for taking the words right of my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> and OMG!!! congrats. i know you wanted this so bad.. EEEEK. im excited for you



Yeah that is super cool! congrats


----------



## tyler8lee

ciara09lc said:


> Got my letter! attrations! can't waaait! congrats&good luck to everyone else!



Thats way cool that you got in especially with attractions thats sick! where do you hope you work at?


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> darling. dont feel bad for me. im am perfectly okay with it. i just have another plan, which I think is working out the way it should have. and im sorry about NBC there loss.
> 
> but its okay. it wasnt hurtful or mean. im glad you understand, and its wasnt really supposed to be rude or anything. just devin and i joking around! but dear i hope you get in, that way i can meet you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> your too kind. thanks for taking the words right of my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> and OMG!!! congrats. i know you wanted this so bad.. EEEEK. im excited for you



Hello! lol I just wanted to say hi!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> darling. dont feel bad for me. im am perfectly okay with it. i just have another plan, which I think is working out the way it should have. and im sorry about NBC there loss.
> 
> but its okay. it wasnt hurtful or mean. im glad you understand, and its wasnt really supposed to be rude or anything. just devin and i joking around! but dear i hope you get in, that way i can meet you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> your too kind. thanks for taking the words right of my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> and OMG!!! congrats. i know you wanted this so bad.. EEEEK. im excited for you




Thanks Haley I can't wait to meet you in December!!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Thanks Haley I can't wait to meet you in December!!!



Me neither! I'm super excited!! We are all going to have soo much fun!! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

So can someone give me a list of what to bring I can't find them on the earlier pages...


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So can someone give me a list of what to bring I can't find them on the earlier pages...



Here is the list from the website...

Set of linens and bedding (twin-size sheets, pillow, blanket, towels, etc.) 
TV/VCR/DVD player and a coaxial cable 
Stereo (small) 
Phone card 
Answering machine 
Cordless phone (The phone provided in the apartment has a cord.) 
Cell phone (Check with your current provider for coverage information.) 
Alarm clock 
Beach towel, suntan lotion and/or sunscreen 
Camera and film 
Casual and professional clothing (Please refer to the Disney Look Guidelines for assistance.) 
Sweater or jacket 
Dress shoes 
Combination lock for your in-room locker 
Computer with an Ethernet card 
An anti-virus program that runs constantly and updates its virus definitions 
A firewall program 
A wireless router 
Small computer desk/stand and lamp 
Copies and/or originals of important documents (You must present your original Social Security card during your arrival process.) 
Cosmetics/toiletries 
Credit card and traveler's checks (if available) 
Health insurance information 
Personal medications, including prescription drugs if needed 
Walt Disney World phone numbers and contact information 
Writing paper, envelopes and pens


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Here is the list from the website...
> 
> Set of linens and bedding (twin-size sheets, pillow, blanket, towels, etc.)
> TV/VCR/DVD player and a coaxial cable
> Stereo (small)
> Phone card
> Answering machine
> Cordless phone (The phone provided in the apartment has a cord.)
> Cell phone (Check with your current provider for coverage information.)
> Alarm clock
> Beach towel, suntan lotion and/or sunscreen
> Camera and film
> Casual and professional clothing (Please refer to the Disney Look Guidelines for assistance.)
> Sweater or jacket
> Dress shoes
> Combination lock for your in-room locker
> Computer with an Ethernet card
> An anti-virus program that runs constantly and updates its virus definitions
> A firewall program
> A wireless router
> Small computer desk/stand and lamp
> Copies and/or originals of important documents (You must present your original Social Security card during your arrival process.)
> Cosmetics/toiletries
> Credit card and traveler's checks (if available)
> Health insurance information
> Personal medications, including prescription drugs if needed
> Walt Disney World phone numbers and contact information
> Writing paper, envelopes and pens



Thanks


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Hello! lol I just wanted to say hi!



Hello Nichele 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Thanks Haley I can't wait to meet you in December!!!



I am glad. you all better be excited. We will have to ride TOT together. or do something as a huge group


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> Hello Nichele
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad. you all better be excited. We will have to ride TOT together. or do something as a huge group



lol..oh yeah, we so have to ride TOT!! That is on the top of my to do list!!


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I imagine it will be mostly females anyways



well thats okay with mee


----------



## NiCO0303

hey so is it weird that i got another letter from disney yea, they definately sent me *TWO* Careerstart packets lol oh well


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I got in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merchandise!!!! Yes!!!!



Congrats Devin!


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> Hello Nichele
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad. you all better be excited. We will have to ride TOT together. or do something as a huge group



I'm down for TOT as a big group!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> hey so is it weird that i got another letter from disney yea, they definately sent me *TWO* Careerstart packets lol oh well



lol They must really want you!



JessBrennan said:


> I'm down for TOT as a big group!



lol Its totally on!


----------



## NiCO0303

TOT is going to be funn, how many sit in a row so we go ahead and start a seating arrangement jk jk lol


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> TOT is going to be funn, how many sit in a row so we go ahead and start a seating arrangement jk jk lol



haha.  all I know is that the photo of us on the ride is going to be awesome.


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> TOT is going to be funn, how many sit in a row so we go ahead and start a seating arrangement jk jk lol



lol nice. Well, I have never been on it before. So I'm def going to sit in the front!


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> lol nice. Well, I have never been on it before. So I'm def going to sit in the front!



ill sit with you!!! it isnt scary or anything!!! lol


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> ill sit with you!!! it isnt scary or anything!!! lol



lol...YAY! I'm getting soooo excited!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> lol nice. Well, I have never been on it before. So I'm def going to sit in the front!



i've only been on TOT once in the fifth grade... so I'm excited for it.  Even though I 've been to Disney two and a half times.... there's soooooo much I've never done before and I'm looking forward to it all.


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol..oh yeah, we so have to ride TOT!! That is on the top of my to do list!!





JessBrennan said:


> I'm down for TOT as a big group!





NiCO0303 said:


> TOT is going to be funn, how many sit in a row so we go ahead and start a seating arrangement jk jk lol





JessBrennan said:


> haha.  all I know is that the photo of us on the ride is going to be awesome.



Now you guys have to save the best picture for when i get there. just saying!

nico half sits 4 and half sits 3


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I got in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merchandise!!!! Yes!!!!



Yay!!! =D 
Good job!! 

I haven't been online 'cause my mom had surgery.


----------



## jujuberry

JessBrennan said:


> I'm down for TOT as a big group!



I love TOT!! <3
We should take a picture like we're all sleeping or something. XD


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> Yay!!! =D
> Good job!!
> 
> I haven't been online 'cause my mom had surgery.



Aww I'm sorry I hope everything is ok with her!


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Aww I'm sorry I hope everything is ok with her!



She's doing better but the pain medication causes her to act werid. XD


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> She's doing better but the pain medication causes her to act werid. XD



haha well I'm glad to hear she's ok!


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha well I'm glad to hear she's ok!



Thank you! =D


----------



## CreativeCreativity

I'm too lazy to quote anyone right now, so "Congrats, WDW_lover_in_SC!"

I'm so tired, haha. Naps are so awesome though 

So what else is new with you guys?


----------



## Nichele

CreativeCreativity said:


> I'm too lazy to quote anyone right now, so "Congrats, WDW_lover_in_SC!"
> 
> I'm so tired, haha. Naps are so awesome though
> 
> So what else is new with you guys?



Hello!

Things have been pretty boring around here.  I am like so ready to leave! And for me...time has been going by pretty fast!


----------



## CamilleMarae

hey hey everyone!!! it has been like weeks since i last posted! i hope time goes by faster because i just want to be in disney right now!!


----------



## JessBrennan

CamilleMarae said:


> hey hey everyone!!! it has been like weeks since i last posted! i hope time goes by faster because i just want to be in disney right now!!



I completely agree I'm so done with everything here!


----------



## NiCO0303

went to target today and got my twin bedset ) Spiderman lol


----------



## zanabelle

dude-devin CONGRATULATIONS!!!


I just wanted to pop in with excitement-my phone interview went really well I think, you guys! I'm so excited and hopeful I will get to meet you and work with you at Disneyworld!!!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Nichele said:


> Hello!
> 
> Things have been pretty boring around here.  I am like so ready to leave! And for me...time has been going by pretty fast!


Hiya! 
Hahaha, at least time's going by fast for you! Oh, I bet everyone wants to leave right along with you 

Weird enough, my days seem shorter too. Just wait, right when I'm waiting for my letter, the days will start get longer and longer and longer 



NiCO0303 said:


> went to target today and got my twin bedset ) Spiderman lol


Spider-Man?! Dude, you just went up 50 cool points. He's my favorite superhero ... well ... him and Freakazoid are kind of tied, haha.


----------



## CreativeCreativity

zanabelle said:


> dude-devin CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to pop in with excitement-my phone interview went really well I think, you guys! I'm so excited and hopeful I will get to meet you and work with you at Disneyworld!!!



That's good to hear! I hope to see you at DW too! 

Hmmm. What was her name? Mine is going to be Colleen but no one has had her. All I've read are people having someone named Melissa >.<


----------



## zanabelle

CreativeCreativity said:


> That's good to hear! I hope to see you at DW too!
> 
> Hmmm. What was her name? Mine is going to be Colleen but no one has had her. All I've read are people having someone named Melissa >.<



Ohp... I wonder why my little banner thing says "since since" lol.   I don't remember her name.. I was shaking in my car in the middle of play practice, lol! She was very nice and sounded older.. I'm so freaking excited! Luckily these next few weeks are busy or I would be going crazy!


----------



## NiCO0303

CreativeCreativity said:


> Hiya!
> Hahaha, at least time's going by fast for you! Oh, I bet everyone wants to leave right along with you
> 
> Weird enough, my days seem shorter too. Just wait, right when I'm waiting for my letter, the days will start get longer and longer and longer
> 
> 
> Spider-Man?! Dude, you just went up 50 cool points. He's my favorite superhero ... well ... him and Freakazoid are kind of tied, haha.



Yes !!  Spiderman who else?!?!?


----------



## jujuberry

NiCO0303 said:


> Yes !!  Spiderman who else?!?!?



I love Spiderman and Wolverine. <3


----------



## zanabelle

NiCO0303 said:


> Yes !!  Spiderman who else?!?!?



I JUST SAW THIS!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

NiCO0303 said:


> Yes !!  Spiderman who else?!?!?


Awesome! 
You know Freakzoid? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s0YCzVOm2g
Oh, and I haven't congratulated you yet! Congrats!!! 




zanabelle said:


> Ohp... I wonder why my little banner thing says "since since" lol.   I don't remember her name.. I was shaking in my car in the middle of play practice, lol! She was very nice and sounded older.. I'm so freaking excited! Luckily these next few weeks are busy or I would be going crazy!


I just realized the "since since" banner when you mentioned it, haha xD
Ooo, okay, hopefully mine is very nice


----------



## zanabelle

CreativeCreativity said:


> Awesome!
> You know Freakzoid? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s0YCzVOm2g
> Oh, and I haven't congratulated you yet! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized the "since since" banner when you mentioned it, haha xD
> Ooo, okay, hopefully mine is very nice




A- I totally used to watch Freakazoid!!!! Lol thanks for reminding me of that!!! 
B- You haven't had your phone interview yet?  hmm... I thought you already had!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> dude-devin CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to pop in with excitement-my phone interview went really well I think, you guys! I'm so excited and hopeful I will get to meet you and work with you at Disneyworld!!!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Thanks a lot!



I would say anytime, but will there be a next time of this??? Once in a lifetime opportunity, and you got it! Congrats again, mr. Lucky!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> I would say anytime, but will there be a next time of this??? Once in a lifetime opportunity, and you got it! Congrats again, mr. Lucky!!!



Well these next few weeks are going to be tough for you but I hope at the end I can tell you congrats too!


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> Hello!
> 
> Things have been pretty boring around here.  I am like so ready to leave! And for me...time has been going by pretty fast!



Oh my goodness! I agree! I really want to leave now!


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> Oh my goodness! I agree! I really want to leave now!



Lol. Septmeber can't come fast enough!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Lol. Septmeber can't come fast enough!



Only 144 days until I leave!!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Only 144 days until I leave!!!



Awesome! I will be up there on the 31. So we'll have Time to get to meet each other before check on day!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Awesome! I will be up there on the 31. So we'll have Time to get to meet each other before check on day!



Yeah I'm heading down on the 30 but my parents are leaving on the 1 after I check in. I'm going to try to get them to take me to Sea World.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I'm heading down on the 30 but my parents are leaving on the 1 after I check in. I'm going to try to get them to take me to Sea World.



lol. Sea world is pretty amazing. I love the atlanits ride....and the penguins!! So cute!!...wait, maybe they were puffins....


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol. Sea world is pretty amazing. I love the atlanits ride....and the penguins!! So cute!!...wait, maybe they were puffins....



haha I don't know they do have penguins though. Last time I was there kraken had just opened up and no they have another roller coaster called Manta so I want to go do some riding and I like Seymour the seal.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I don't know they do have penguins though. Last time I was there kraken had just opened up and no they have another roller coaster called Manta so I want to go do some riding and I like Seymour the seal.



oh...uh I kinda chickened out on the kraken...im not a big roller coaster person...im hoping to conquer this fear...

Seymour the seal! So cute! The name Seymour always remindes me of the Simpsons...


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> oh...uh I kinda chickened out on the kraken...im not a big roller coaster person...im hoping to conquer this fear...
> 
> Seymour the seal! So cute! The name Seymour always remindes me of the Simpsons...



i was alays afraid of seaworld i have no idea why, but Aquatica that is the BESTEST!!


----------



## NiCO0303

From this moment right now *ONLY 209,765 MINUTES UNTIL CHECK IN* LOL just thought you all would like to know


----------



## NiCO0303

anyone up for beaches and cream on first night in DiSNEY?!?!?!? we can all split a kitchen sink!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> anyone up for beaches and cream on first night in DiSNEY?!?!?!? we can all split a kitchen sink!!!!!!!!



Yay!! I'm in!!


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> anyone up for beaches and cream on first night in DiSNEY?!?!?!? we can all split a kitchen sink!!!!!!!!



I am sooo in! (although I'm gonna have my dad with me... soo... I'll have to see) or we could always do a dinner the day before... and the kitchen sink on the second day when we can't get into the parks.  just a thought.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Sounds good to me but we should wait until a little closer to plan out a meeting type of deal.


----------



## caimart

Hi everyone  my name is Caitie and I just joined the boards.  I would've joined earlier but I honestly didn't know about it!  I'm really glad I found it though.  Anyway, I just got my folder in the mail on Tuesday and I got attractions  I'm soo excited about it and I'm excited to meet everyone!!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

zanabelle said:


> A- I totally used to watch Freakazoid!!!! Lol thanks for reminding me of that!!!
> B- You haven't had your phone interview yet?  hmm... I thought you already had!


Yeah, I loooove Freakazoid, hahaha.

I'm having my interview tomorrow!!! 


I actually saw the icecream thing called The Kitchen Sink (on the board) last weekend. Is it really big? The price was $50!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

caimart said:


> Hi everyone  my name is Caitie and I just joined the boards.  I would've joined earlier but I honestly didn't know about it!  I'm really glad I found it though.  Anyway, I just got my folder in the mail on Tuesday and I got attractions  I'm soo excited about it and I'm excited to meet everyone!!


Congrats!!! I'm going for attractions as well. Hopefully I'll get accepted for attractions and we can meet! Anyway, everyone's friendly here. When they log on, you'll see


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Hi everyone  my name is Caitie and I just joined the boards.  I would've joined earlier but I honestly didn't know about it!  I'm really glad I found it though.  Anyway, I just got my folder in the mail on Tuesday and I got attractions  I'm soo excited about it and I'm excited to meet everyone!!



Hey you just added me on FB (Devin Coleman) welcome to the boards I found out Tuesday also!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CreativeCreativity said:


> Yeah, I loooove Freakazoid, hahaha.
> 
> I'm having my interview tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> I actually saw the icecream thing called The Kitchen Sink (on the board) last weekend. Is it really big? The price was $50!



http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2070/2480618452_ca671fd0c5.jpg

This is what it is...


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2070/2480618452_ca671fd0c5.jpg
> 
> This is what it is...



thats it.  it has 8 scoops of ice cream, and 3 cans of whip cream and  every topping in the place.  but its not 50 i looked at their website and it said $23.99


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Hi everyone  my name is Caitie and I just joined the boards.  I would've joined earlier but I honestly didn't know about it!  I'm really glad I found it though.  Anyway, I just got my folder in the mail on Tuesday and I got attractions  I'm soo excited about it and I'm excited to meet everyone!!



glad too see you on the boards!


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> Hi everyone  my name is Caitie and I just joined the boards.  I would've joined earlier but I honestly didn't know about it!  I'm really glad I found it though.  Anyway, I just got my folder in the mail on Tuesday and I got attractions  I'm soo excited about it and I'm excited to meet everyone!!



Hello! I'm Nichele. I'll be at WDW too! Doing merch! lol Nice to meet you! 

Holy Crap....that looks amazing! lol....I love how it's in a kitchen sink! (Hence the name lol)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> thats it.  it has 8 scoops of ice cream, and 3 cans of whip cream and  every topping in the place.  but its not 50 i looked at their website and it said $23.99



I've never even been over to the section with this but I have seen a lot of pics. My family just doesn't stay for a week like most. Wish we could've


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I've never even been over to the section with this but I have seen a lot of pics. My family just doesn't stay for a week like most. Wish we could've



me neither. I'v only been to MK with the fam. And epcot too....but that was during EMH.

But...for us, when we go its usually just a weekend trip


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> me neither. I'v only been to MK with the fam. And epcot too....but that was during EMH.
> 
> But...for us, when we go its usually just a weekend trip



Yup mine too except I thought I went to Epcot but I went to MGM so I've never been to Epcot...


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey you just added me on FB (Devin Coleman) welcome to the boards I found out Tuesday also!



Yeah I saw that a lot of people that were in the Facebook group were on here too so that's perfect!

P.S. The kitchen sink looks amazing.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Yeah I saw that a lot of people that were in the Facebook group were on here too so that's perfect!
> 
> P.S. The kitchen sink looks amazing.



Why yes it do!


----------



## Nichele

Ugh, so bummed....Im not taking a car to Orlando.... It makes me sad, so, can anybody elaberate on the bus system there???


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Ugh, so bummed....Im not taking a car to Orlando.... It makes me sad, so, can anybody elaberate on the bus system there???



Don't have any help for the bus system...but not taking a car won't be so bad.


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Ugh, so bummed....Im not taking a car to Orlando.... It makes me sad, so, can anybody elaberate on the bus system there???



don't worry many of us are bringing cars so we can give you rides =)


----------



## CreativeCreativity

JessBrennan said:


> thats it.  it has 8 scoops of ice cream, and 3 cans of whip cream and  every topping in the place.  but its not 50 i looked at their website and it said $23.99


The one I went to said about 12 scoops of icecream, all of the toppings, and tons of whipcream as well (from what I remember). I was at City Place, maybe that's why it was so expensive? Or some other store took the idea? I have no idea! O'well! 

That icecream looks soooooooo good!

About the car-pool thing (if I'm even accepted): I'll be bringing my car so if any of you need a ride, just hit me up. Donations for gas would be wonderful too


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CreativeCreativity said:


> The one I went to said about 12 scoops of icecream, all of the toppings, and tons of whipcream as well (from what I remember). I was at City Place, maybe that's why it was so expensive? Or some other store took the idea? I have no idea! O'well!
> 
> That icecream looks soooooooo good!
> 
> About the car-pool thing (if I'm even accepted): I'll be bringing my car so if any of you need a ride, just hit me up. Donations for gas would be wonderful too




It originated in Jacksonville Florida so the sizes and prices range the one in Jacksonville is like 50 a piece.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> don't worry many of us are bringing cars so we can give you rides =)





CreativeCreativity said:


> The one I went to said about 12 scoops of icecream, all of the toppings, and tons of whipcream as well (from what I remember). I was at City Place, maybe that's why it was so expensive? Or some other store took the idea? I have no idea! O'well!
> 
> That icecream looks soooooooo good!
> 
> About the car-pool thing (if I'm even accepted): I'll be bringing my car so if any of you need a ride, just hit me up. Donations for gas would be wonderful too



Aw. Thanks guys!

Soo what are everyone's plans for the Summer before Orlando?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Aw. Thanks guys!
> 
> Soo what are everyone's plans for the Summer before Orlando?



I'll be working (if I can find a job in our horrible economy) and just hanging out with my family


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'll be working (if I can find a job in our horrible economy) and just hanging out with my family



lol. Same here. Theres like, NO jobs in this town..and the closest town is 30 min away 

But I'm going to be working, and slowly packing. My friends all want to hang out before I leave, so I donno, maybe we'll go to the beach or something....


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Nichele said:


> Aw. Thanks guys!
> 
> Soo what are everyone's plans for the Summer before Orlando?



No problem! 

If things go well, I'm going to get a job (hopefully at PetSmart if my interview goes well). Then, I'm probably going to do random things that come to mind. I'm just going to live life to the fullest


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2070/2480618452_ca671fd0c5.jpg
> 
> This is what it is...



i dislike all of you.. i am drooling at this picture.. major jealously. haha

but guess what!!!

ive applied to college.. woot woot!

hopefully college program here i come


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> i dislike all of you.. i am drooling at this picture.. major jealously. haha
> 
> but guess what!!!
> 
> ive applied to college.. woot woot!
> 
> hopefully college program here i come



Yay!!!!! Are you planning on doing the cp in spring?


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> i dislike all of you.. i am drooling at this picture.. major jealously. haha
> 
> but guess what!!!
> 
> ive applied to college.. woot woot!
> 
> hopefully college program here i come



woot woot excited for you!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Aw. Thanks guys!
> 
> Soo what are everyone's plans for the Summer before Orlando?



Graduation!  Then working.  A trip  to Nashville with my friends for FBLA's national conference.  Some more work.  the beach, and six flags.  Then a camoing trip with the family.  And then finally the three day drive down to Orlando with my dad (and hopefully a stop in Pittsburgh to see or bring my best friend down and look at a college).

Wow guess I have more summer plans then I thought!


----------



## tyler8lee

haleyg said:


> i dislike all of you.. i am drooling at this picture.. major jealously. haha
> 
> but guess what!!!
> 
> ive applied to college.. woot woot!
> 
> hopefully college program here i come



Thats really cool that your going to college its better in the long run and yeah that ice cream sink thing looks sick ive never heard of that before thats crazy and way Awesome!


----------



## Taylor29

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Taylor! All my friends left...Nichele never gets on you never get on and Steph is out of town (I think)...you guys are making me sad!



I know! I'm so sorry! I've been extremely busy because the quarter was ending, and I've been lazy and haven't been doing my homework so I had late work to do, plus a huge research project  BUT IT'S OVER!! So hopefully I'll be on and talking to you and blogging and discussing getting ready for DISNEY!!!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

40 more minutes 'til my interview!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> I know! I'm so sorry! I've been extremely busy because the quarter was ending, and I've been lazy and haven't been doing my homework so I had late work to do, plus a huge research project  BUT IT'S OVER!! So hopefully I'll be on and talking to you and blogging and discussing getting ready for DISNEY!!!



Hey if you're busy you're busy no worry!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

I finished at 9:30. I'm so happy! I hope things go well >.<


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CreativeCreativity said:


> I finished at 9:30. I'm so happy! I hope things go well >.<



I hope so also.


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Yay!!!!! Are you planning on doing the cp in spring?



umm. idk if i can. i think you have to be in college a semester before you can apply. but.... if i can, i will totall try for it!!



JessBrennan said:


> woot woot excited for you!


thanks dear!!!



tyler8lee said:


> Thats really cool that your going to college its better in the long run and yeah that ice cream sink thing looks sick ive never heard of that before thats crazy and way Awesome!



and thank you 

so. since you are all talking about summer plans.. heres mine

working. but hopefully not at wal-mart. if i get into college... i dont want to work all summer. Im trying to find a camp to work at. going to cedar point.tubing down the river fair-seeing Glorianna. hopefully getting ready for college.

and i hope your interview went amazing


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Thanks you two 

The interview was pretty short. It was timed for 15 minutes and they went by so fast. She was a bit more serious than I was expecting, but I think things went alright. I just couldn't stop fumbling my words like an idiot...but I think I did okay with telling her of my theater experience....well I think and hope so... bleh 
At least I made her laugh at the end so that made me happy.


----------



## tyler8lee

CreativeCreativity said:


> Thanks you two
> 
> The interview was pretty short. It was timed for 15 minutes and they went by so fast. She was a bit more serious than I was expecting, but I think things went alright. I just couldn't stop fumbling my words like an idiot...but I think I did okay with telling her of my theater experience....well I think and hope so... bleh
> At least I made her laugh at the end so that made me happy.



Hey thats great i bet you did fine. Just wait its better to be serious then to be over confident look at it that way.


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> umm. idk if i can. i think you have to be in college a semester before you can apply. but.... if i can, i will totall try for it!!
> 
> 
> thanks dear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you
> 
> so. since you are all talking about summer plans.. heres mine
> 
> working. but hopefully not at wal-mart. if i get into college... i dont want to work all summer. Im trying to find a camp to work at. going to cedar point.tubing down the river fair-seeing Glorianna. hopefully getting ready for college.
> 
> and i hope your interview went amazing



Haley, aren't you applying to college for fall?  Because if you are then your eligible for Spring CP because semesters go from sept to december. then feb-may. usually.


----------



## Iris

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Taylor! All my friends left...Nichele never gets on you never get on and Steph is out of town (I think)...you guys are making me sad!



Yup, Steph has been in Fort Myres Florida since April 2nd.  She will be back sometime tomorrow and I am sure she will tell you all about her Florida adventure!!


----------



## Tinkerbellgrrl

Iris said:


> Yup, Steph has been in Fort Myres Florida since April 2nd.  She will be back sometime tomorrow and I am sure she will tell you all about her Florida adventure!!



I will have to tell Nichele ... we live about an hour away from Fort Myers ... we love the beaches there  ... i hope she had a wonderful Spring Break!!!


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> Haley, aren't you applying to college for fall?  Because if you are then your eligible for Spring CP because semesters go from sept to december. then feb-may. usually.



yeah. im applying for fall...

really. i was told by someone you have to be a semester into because you can apply..and for spring dont you apply in august.

but if it works that way.. im so going to apply for it then!! DD


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Iris said:


> Yup, Steph has been in Fort Myres Florida since April 2nd.  She will be back sometime tomorrow and I am sure she will tell you all about her Florida adventure!!



Sounds fun can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## caimart

CreativeCreativity said:


> Thanks you two
> 
> The interview was pretty short. It was timed for 15 minutes and they went by so fast. She was a bit more serious than I was expecting, but I think things went alright. I just couldn't stop fumbling my words like an idiot...but I think I did okay with telling her of my theater experience....well I think and hope so... bleh
> At least I made her laugh at the end so that made me happy.



You probably did great


----------



## Nichele

Iris said:


> Yup, Steph has been in Fort Myres Florida since April 2nd.  She will be back sometime tomorrow and I am sure she will tell you all about her Florida adventure!!



I love going to ft myers! The beaches there are so much fun! They have good shopping places too! Lol


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> Aw. Thanks guys!
> 
> Soo what are everyone's plans for the Summer before Orlando?



-We won't be graduating until June 5 since we had a bunch of snow. XD

-I'll be moving into my new apartment in Lexington. (Which is amazing!) 

I guess other than that I'll be hanging with my friends and family.



Nichele said:


> I love going to ft myers! The beaches there are so much fun! They have good shopping places too! Lol



I've never been there before!


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> -We won't be graduating until June 5 since we had a bunch of snow. XD
> 
> -I'll be moving into my new apartment in Lexington. (Which is amazing!)
> 
> I guess other than that I'll be hanging with my friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been there before!



we'll have to plan a trip there!!


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> we'll have to plan a trip there!!



So on our days off we can just go take trips anywhere we want?


----------



## NiCO0303

officially paid for my disney careerstart


----------



## Nichele

jujuberry said:


> So on our days off we can just go take trips anywhere we want?



Yup. It's just a matter of everyone having the same days off


----------



## NiCO0303

nichele said:


> yup. It's just a matter of everyone having the same days off



halloween horror nights is a must


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> Yup. It's just a matter of everyone having the same days off



That's amazing. =]

I'm happy.


----------



## jujuberry

NiCO0303 said:


> halloween horror nights is a must



We should all bring costumes down. =D


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> officially paid for my disney careerstart



Yay!!



NiCO0303 said:


> halloween horror nights is a must



Oh most def!!!!!


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh most def!!!!!



I REALLLLLLY WANT TO GO ON THE ROCKIN ROLLER COASTER THERE IT WAS JUST BEING OPENED LAST TIME I WAS THERE!!!!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> I REALLLLLLY WANT TO GO ON THE ROCKIN ROLLER COASTER THERE IT WAS JUST BEING OPENED LAST TIME I WAS THERE!!!!



Yes!! Me too!!! I'm so excited! And I also want to ride the simpsons ride!!


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> yeah. im applying for fall...
> 
> really. i was told by someone you have to be a semester into because you can apply..and for spring dont you apply in august.
> 
> but if it works that way.. im so going to apply for it then!! DD



I;m pretty sure that you need a semester down once you start, not when you apply.  Just like we had to be 18 at the start not once we applied.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> I;m pretty sure that you need a semester down once you start, not when you apply.  Just like we had to be 18 at the start not once we applied.  But I could be wrong.



ill have to look into it then.. i just hope that i can take time off of school, i think im going for anthropology at edinboro, not point park.. my dad said it was kinda expensive. 

that way if i do get in, and any of you extend we could see each other, and hopefully work together or something


----------



## MaryPoppins86

haleyg said:


> umm. idk if i can. i think you have to be in college a semester before you can apply. but.... if i can, i will totall try for it!!
> 
> 
> thanks dear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you
> 
> so. since you are all talking about summer plans.. heres mine
> 
> working. but hopefully not at wal-mart. if i get into college... i dont want to work all summer. Im trying to find a camp to work at. going to cedar point.tubing down the river fair-seeing Glorianna. hopefully getting ready for college.
> 
> and i hope your interview went amazing





haleyg said:


> yeah. im applying for fall...
> 
> really. i was told by someone you have to be a semester into because you can apply..and for spring dont you apply in august.
> 
> but if it works that way.. im so going to apply for it then!! DD





haleyg said:


> ill have to look into it then.. i just hope that i can take time off of school, i think im going for anthropology at edinboro, not point park.. my dad said it was kinda expensive.
> 
> that way if i do get in, and any of you extend we could see each other, and hopefully work together or something



If you're going to college this fall, you can apply for the college program for the spring semester when the application goes up on August. You don't neet to complete a whole semester before applying. I applied for the college prgram in Jan and had my interview after my first day of classes and I'm in the middle of my first semester. Also depending on when you took your web interview for the career start, you might not have to take it again next time. Hope this helped.


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> ill have to look into it then.. i just hope that i can take time off of school, i think im going for anthropology at edinboro, not point park.. my dad said it was kinda expensive.
> 
> that way if i do get in, and any of you extend we could see each other, and hopefully work together or something



yeah that'd be cool.  but don't look at just the sticker price  for point park do their calculator because for me theyre actually cheaper than most schools I applied to.

But if you do get to do cp I hope we're all still down there.


----------



## haleyg

MaryPoppins86 said:


> If you're going to college this fall, you can apply for the college program for the spring semester when the application goes up on August. You don't neet to complete a whole semester before applying. I applied for the college prgram in Jan and had my interview after my first day of classes and I'm in the middle of my first semester. Also depending on when you took your web interview for the career start, you might not have to take it again next time. Hope this helped.



yes. more than anything. thank you. i think i will be doing that then... big big thanks



JessBrennan said:


> yeah that'd be cool.  but don't look at just the sticker price  for point park do their calculator because for me theyre actually cheaper than most schools I applied to.
> 
> But if you do get to do cp I hope we're all still down there.



well. i will have to do that then! and i hope you guys are too


----------



## CrazySteph

HI!!! I AM BACK FROM VACATION!!!!!!!! 

and wow.. it seems like a loooottt of people got in while I was gone!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> HI!!! I AM BACK FROM VACATION!!!!!!!!
> 
> and wow.. it seems like a loooottt of people got in while I was gone!



hey steph welcome back! Yeah we had more people get in and more have interviews! How was Florida?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> HI!!! I AM BACK FROM VACATION!!!!!!!!
> 
> and wow.. it seems like a loooottt of people got in while I was gone!



Hi! Welcome back! Did you have fun?


----------



## jujuberry

CrazySteph said:


> HI!!! I AM BACK FROM VACATION!!!!!!!!
> 
> and wow.. it seems like a loooottt of people got in while I was gone!



Hope you had lots of fun!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> hey steph welcome back! Yeah we had more people get in and more have interviews! How was Florida?



Congrats on getting in!!! My mom called and told me!!!  But yeah theres soo many people I don't know now!! lol I want to know them all!



Nichele said:


> Hi! Welcome back! Did you have fun?





jujuberry said:


> Hope you had lots of fun!



I missed you guys!! and I did! I had lots of fun!! Driving around in Florida I kept saying, "I can't believe i'm going to LIVE HERE!!!"


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> HI!!! I AM BACK FROM VACATION!!!!!!!!
> 
> and wow.. it seems like a loooottt of people got in while I was gone!



Welcome back!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Congrats on getting in!!! My mom called and told me!!!  But yeah theres soo many people I don't know now!! lol I want to know them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you guys!! and I did! I had lots of fun!! Driving around in Florida I kept saying, "I can't believe i'm going to LIVE HERE!!!"



Haha thanks for the congratulations! Most of the new people are on on the week nights so you'll get to talk to them tomorrow...maybe tonight but I haven't seen any of them.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Congrats on getting in!!! My mom called and told me!!!  But yeah theres soo many people I don't know now!! lol I want to know them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you guys!! and I did! I had lots of fun!! Driving around in Florida I kept saying, "I can't believe i'm going to LIVE HERE!!!"



Yeah your mom said that u went to ft myers?? I only live like an hour away from there!!! We couldve met up!!! Ah well...I'm so excited that you had fun!!


----------



## Taylor29

Oh my gosh, I just went shopping today and everything for the winter was on sale, and I kept thinking I needed to buy stuff, and I was like... "NO, YOU WON'T BE HERE FOR THE WINTER!" haha :] It's like summer all year longgggg.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Taylor29 said:


> Oh my gosh, I just went shopping today and everything for the winter was on sale, and I kept thinking I needed to buy stuff, and I was like... "NO, YOU WON'T BE HERE FOR THE WINTER!" haha :] It's like summer all year longgggg.



Yeah you probably won't be cold the whole time we're there. I went in February and was sweating in pants!


----------



## mattwill89

I just had my interview and it went great!!  She was really nice and...hopefully I made an impression.  but wuu iam so excited!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> I just had my interview and it went great!!  She was really nice and...hopefully I made an impression.  but wuu iam so excited!



What were you top 3 choices? (or top 2 if you were like me lol)


----------



## Nichele

mattwill89 said:


> I just had my interview and it went great!!  She was really nice and...hopefully I made an impression.  but wuu iam so excited!



Yay! I'm sure did really great! What roles are you applying for?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yay! I'm sure did really great! What roles are you applying for?



Are you posting from school?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Are you posting from school?



No. I'm not.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> No. I'm not.



Oh  no school today?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Oh  no school today?



Not until noon.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Not until noon.



Is that every day for you or something? All we could do was leave early.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Is that every day for you or something? All we could do was leave early.



haha I wish. I had an appt this morning, then study hall, then lunch, then forensics. Tomarrow I go in at 9.30, have ap gov't, then english, then journalism.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> haha I wish. I had an appt this morning, then study hall, then lunch, then forensics. Tomarrow I go in at 9.30, have ap gov't, then english, then journalism.



That's cool all of our classes were the same Monday through Friday. I didn't like that at all but we only had 4 classes too because my town is just that southern. One semester we have English Science and 2 Electives next semester you have Math and Social Studies and 2 electives.


----------



## CamilleMarae

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's cool all of our classes were the same Monday through Friday. I didn't like that at all but we only had 4 classes too because my town is just that southern. One semester we have English Science and 2 Electives next semester you have Math and Social Studies and 2 electives.


Hey guys! lol
im currently posting at school. hahah
i only take one class so i never come! hahah unless i have rehearsal for dance company. lol


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Hey guys. I feel a bit like a ghost on here, lol. 

The other night, I swore someone was trying to break into my house through my bedroom window so I've been a bit paranoid. The creepers. They failed, so that's good. Maybe they knew what was waiting for them on the other side of the window 

Other than that I made a blogspot but it's just collecting cyberdust since I don't know what to do with it 

What an eventful weekend!!! How was everybody's? Hopefully better than mine, hahaha.


----------



## mattwill89

Merchandise #1, Food service and beverage (being a host)#2 and Attractions #3.  Ide be best put to use in merchandise because my skills best fit that role.


----------



## mattwill89

Ya mine was pretty good.  Work sucked though.  My boss tryied to get me in trouble twice by blaming me for a problem that I didnt do.  I came out on top everytime, so he gave up.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's cool all of our classes were the same Monday through Friday. I didn't like that at all but we only had 4 classes too because my town is just that southern. One semester we have English Science and 2 Electives next semester you have Math and Social Studies and 2 electives.



ah. we only have four classes too. But we have them every other day. A days and B days. Its pretty good except that the classes are an hour and a half long..ugh

My weekend was pretty good. Im really looking foward to next weekend though! Grad bash!! Woot! lol


----------



## mattwill89

haha, and I have no classes whatsoever! lol.  Course iam working, but hey, at least its a fun job


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> ah. we only have four classes too. But we have them every other day. A days and B days. Its pretty good except that the classes are an hour and a half long..ugh
> 
> My weekend was pretty good. Im really looking foward to next weekend though! Grad bash!! Woot! lol



Sounds fun!

So I just applied for a social security card had to wait in line for like and hour and a half and it took like 5 mins once I finally got called up...I hate government buildings...


----------



## JessBrennan

Hey guys I just put up a new blog post about what I want to do while in orlando.  here it is
http://jessdisney.blogspot.com/


----------



## myanimeworld149

hola guys! haven't been on in forever! what's up? anyone get in while i was away?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

myanimeworld149 said:


> hola guys! haven't been on in forever! what's up? anyone get in while i was away?



I did ...but you might have already known


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> ah. we only have four classes too. But we have them every other day. A days and B days. Its pretty good except that the classes are an hour and a half long..ugh
> 
> My weekend was pretty good. Im really looking foward to next weekend though! Grad bash!! Woot! lol



i'm on block schedule tooo, and i cant wait for next weekend either!!!! GRAD NIGHT IN DISNEY!!!!!!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> i'm on block schedule tooo, and i cant wait for next weekend either!!!! GRAD NIGHT IN DISNEY!!!!!!



lol You're so lucky!! I want to go to Grad Night in Disney!! lol

But Universal is pretty amazing. I am totally going to go on the Simpsons ride and Rock n Roller Coaster!! Who is playing at Grad Night?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

So what's everyone's favorite Disney song? (From a movie)

Mine is A Whole New World from Alladin of course!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So what's everyone's favorite Disney song? (From a movie)
> 
> Mine is A Whole New World from Alladin of course!



Hm...."Be our Guest" from Beauty and the Beast


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Hm...."Be our Guest" from Beauty and the Beast



That's a good one A Goofy Movie has a couple of good ones too.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's a good one A Goofy Movie has a couple of good ones too.



lol wow. I havent seen A Goofy Movie in Forever!! I should go watch it!

I also like the Circle of Life...Lion King


----------



## CreativeCreativity

myanimeworld149 said:


> hola guys! haven't been on in forever! what's up? anyone get in while i was away?


Hola, nina! Como estas?
Um. Well, I had my interview 3 days ago. Other than that I'm just alive, lol. How about you?

My favorite Disney song is "A Whole New World".


----------



## mattwill89

hmm...besides the song, When you wish upon a star, I cant think of any paticuler disney songs on hand...but I do like the music in the movie, Lilo and Stich, the theme song for the incredibles and the music from the goofy movie is pretty sweet.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol wow. I havent seen A Goofy Movie in Forever!! I should go watch it!
> 
> I also like the Circle of Life...Lion King



I watched it the other night I loved it can't believe it came out when I was 6!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi guys! I feel like I haven't heard from you guys in forevver!! Is everyone still excited?? Im so happy but I just want to know if my friend got in or not!! lol she still hasn't heard!! but I think about it eeevery day!! teehee well I'm pretty busy this week. I have to work the cheer try outs at school. BUT then i'm free to be on this again ALL THE TIME! I LOVE YOU ALL! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hi guys! I feel like I haven't heard from you guys in forevver!! Is everyone still excited?? Im so happy but I just want to know if my friend got in or not!! lol she still hasn't heard!! but I think about it eeevery day!! teehee well I'm pretty busy this week. I have to work the cheer try outs at school. BUT then i'm free to be on this again ALL THE TIME! I LOVE YOU ALL! lol



Yay for free time! haha I'm excited as ever now...but the thread seems to be a little on the quite side the past week or so. But everyone is busy graduating and stuff

Good luck to your friend I'm surprised she hasn't heard yet because she had her interview before me. Maybe she should call?


----------



## caimart

When I was little I used to belt out I Won't Say I'm In Love from Hercules like a champ.  I would make my parents play the song over and over again when we were in the car 

& I bought my comforter and sheets!! Princess ones


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> When I was little I used to belt out I Won't Say I'm In Love from Hercules like a champ.  I would make my parents play the song over and over again when we were in the car
> 
> & I bought my comforter and sheets!! Princess ones



Cool! I've never really watched Hercules since I've grown up but I will. I just recently watched a goofy movie for the first time since I was 6 or 7 lol. I forgot about all the non classics I used to love.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Cool! I've never really watched Hercules since I've grown up but I will. I just recently watched a goofy movie for the first time since I was 6 or 7 lol. I forgot about all the non classics I used to love.



A Goofy Movie was a big deal in our house too just like Hercules!  I actually just wached Hercules not that long ago because my humanities teacher let us watch it after our midterms were done haha I've never seen high school seniors so excited about a movie in school ever.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> A Goofy Movie was a big deal in our house too just like Hercules!  I actually just wached Hercules not that long ago because my humanities teacher let us watch it after our midterms were done haha I've never seen high school seniors so excited about a movie in school ever.



haha Hadies is hilarious in that movie. Yeah I loved a goofy movie. Whats you favorite Disney movie?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha Hadies is hilarious in that movie. Yeah I loved a goofy movie. Whats you favorite Disney movie?



Beauty and the Beast has always been my favorite, but I also love Lilo and Stitch.  Those are the two movies I could watch endlessly!  What about you?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Beauty and the Beast has always been my favorite, but I also love Lilo and Stitch.  Those are the two movies I could watch endlessly!  What about you?



My favorite is Cinderella because I was Prince Charming in a play before WAY back in the day. My second favorite is Lion King that's the one I could watch over and over.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> My favorite is Cinderella because I was Prince Charming in a play before WAY back in the day. My second favorite is Lion King that's the one I could watch over and over.



Yes I love those ones too  I figure skate and when I first started I was in a show and I was Pocahontas, and then of course the many disney halloween costumes I had


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Yes I love those ones too  I figure skate and when I first started I was in a show and I was Pocahontas, and then of course the many disney halloween costumes I had



That's cool I can't ice skate 3ft without falling


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's cool I can't ice skate 3ft without falling



I can teach you I've been skating since I was six! haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I can teach you I've been skating since I was six! haha



haha sounds good to me I'm coordinated but something about being on ice makes me look like I can't walk.

Have you been to all of the Disney parks?

I've only been to the Magic Kingdom a lot of time and Hollywood Studios once.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha sounds good to me I'm coordinated but something about being on ice makes me look like I can't walk.
> 
> Have you been to all of the Disney parks?
> 
> I've only been to the Magic Kingdom a lot of time and Hollywood Studios once.



Yeah I've been to all of them.  The first time I went was when I was 13 and then we went 4 more times and going again in August right before we have to be there.  Now all me and my family do is save up for Disney, go to Disney and save up again!  My favorite park is Magic Kingdom.  Which one is your favorite?  Are you psyched that you will get to see the other parks?


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi Catie I'm Steph btw!! lol What is your role? I got QSFB!  Are you excited?? I know I am! lol


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> Hi Catie I'm Steph btw!! lol What is your role? I got QSFB!  Are you excited?? I know I am! lol



Hi Steph!  Nice to meet you! I got attractions!   I am sooo excited!  Do you have a place that you want to work at?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Yeah I've been to all of them.  The first time I went was when I was 13 and then we went 4 more times and going again in August right before we have to be there.  Now all me and my family do is save up for Disney, go to Disney and save up again!  My favorite park is Magic Kingdom.  Which one is your favorite?  Are you psyched that you will get to see the other parks?



Yes I'm very excited about seeing the other parks. My family members aren't as interested in Disney as I am my grandmother was but no one else so I've only been once since I turned 13 and that was in February. But Magic Kingdom will always be my favorite.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yes I'm very excited about seeing the other parks. My family members aren't as interested in Disney as I am my grandmother was but no one else so I've only been once since I turned 13 and that was in February. But Magic Kingdom will always be my favorite.



Mine too.  I love Magic Kingdom!  Lucky for me my mom and dad love Disney as much as me.  My brother is the only one who is blah about it but he is 14 so he is disgusted by everything anyone else thinks is good!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Mine too.  I love Magic Kingdom!  Lucky for me my mom and dad love Disney as much as me.  My brother is the only one who is blah about it but he is 14 so he is disgusted by everything anyone else thinks is good!



haha I got an 18 year old brother who won't go because he "doesn't like the drive"

Wow it's only 7 hours just stay up all night and sleep on the way...lol

What attraction do you want to work at?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I got an 18 year old brother who won't go because he "doesn't like the drive"
> 
> Wow it's only 7 hours just stay up all night and sleep on the way...lol
> 
> What attraction do you want to work at?



I wish we only had a 7 hour drive!  We would go every week!  It takes us about 22 hours but we always stop in Georgia the night before so we can sleep and then get there around noon and be in the Magic Kingdom around 3.  We always go there first.  My brother sulks the whole time and plays his video games.

I don't know where I want to work.  There are so many good ones!  Do you know where you want to work?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I wish we only had a 7 hour drive!  We would go every week!  It takes us about 22 hours but we always stop in Georgia the night before so we can sleep and then get there around noon and be in the Magic Kingdom around 3.  We always go there first.  My brother sulks the whole time and plays his video games.
> 
> I don't know where I want to work.  There are so many good ones!  Do you know where you want to work?



I would love to work at any of the Main Street shops I love Main Street it feels like a little town in there. Emporium is my favorite shop. I wouldn't mind working in the Christmas shop either but that's in Liberty Square I believe.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I would love to work at any of the Main Street shops I love Main Street it feels like a little town in there. Emporium is my favorite shop. I wouldn't mind working in the Christmas shop either but that's in Liberty Square I believe.



I love the Emporium!  It is my favorite except when it is really crowded because then it is crazy in there.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I love the Emporium!  It is my favorite except when it is really crowded because then it is crazy in there.



Yeah actually that's another reason I want to work there so I'll be busy all the time! I don't want to not interact with people.

Whats your favorite ride at the Magic Kingdom?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah actually that's another reason I want to work there so I'll be busy all the time! I don't want to not interact with people.
> 
> Whats your favorite ride at the Magic Kingdom?



I love Haunted Mansion.  That was the first we ever went on and I love it.  It would be great to get that one for a job!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I love Haunted Mansion.  That was the first we ever went on and I love it.  It would be great to get that one for a job!



Yeah I was going to say you could get that one! Possibly but it would be more awesome if you got space mountain because it's the best.


----------



## zanabelle

Gosh!!! I leave for a week of play practice and you guys are discussing beaches and creams and kitchens!!!! still waiting. . . . .


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> Gosh!!! I leave for a week of play practice and you guys are discussing beaches and creams and kitchens!!!! still waiting. . . . .



only 14 or so days left for you!


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> only 14 or so days left for you!



I know (hopefully!!!) lol thank you! I'm getting more and more anxious!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> I know (hopefully!!!) lol thank you! I'm getting more and more anxious!



It'll be over before you know it!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

I know this might be random, but I think you guys might get a kick of this. I just found it. Just do what the picture says, hahaha.

http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l0sj8j1Ah81qawba8o1_500.jpg


----------



## mattwill89

ya dude, that place is awesome.  Oh ya, I do remember how crowded it can be in there, chaotic.  One of my favorite rides besides the Haunted mansion is the Pirates of the caribean ride.  I loved it when I was a kid. arrg.  Course they got so many great rides now I have a hard time keeping track of them. lol


----------



## mattwill89

Iam on the same boat as you are...course mine was yesterday so I have even LONGER to wait.  what jobs did you sign up for?


----------



## tyler8lee

the indiana jones ride at disneyland is a blast but my favorite is splash mountain or maybe space mountain


----------



## tyler8lee

sorry if my posts are really random just trying to get in on these conversations


----------



## haleyg

so im finally off of work at a couple days!! exciting...

favorite song..hmm right now its the Wishes firework song..its almost 16 mins. long.. but i can listen to it over and over

favorite ride in Magic Kingdom.. i answered this WAYYY earlier.. but its Jungle Cruise, it makes me laugh non stop..

hows everyones planning going?? my college planning is going quite good, im in the process of waiting for acceptance right now. yeah. i though i should just inform you all. haha


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> the indiana jones ride at disneyland is a blast but my favorite is splash mountain or maybe space mountain



I loove Space mountain!!



tyler8lee said:


> sorry if my posts are really random just trying to get in on these conversations



lol The random-ness is fun!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Well guys I got a funeral to go to so I prolly won't be on much tonight just wanted to say hey to everyone!


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> I loove Space mountain!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol The random-ness is fun!



Yeah it is hahaha they dont have the indiana jones ride at disneyworld do they? Ive never been to disneyworld but disneyland every year thats why i applied for the disney world career start so i could finally go there


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys I got a funeral to go to so I prolly won't be on much tonight just wanted to say hey to everyone!



I'm sorry! D=


----------



## NiCO0303

tyler8lee said:


> Yeah it is hahaha they dont have the indiana jones ride at disneyworld do they? Ive never been to disneyworld but disneyland every year thats why i applied for the disney world career start so i could finally go there



i dont think they have that one here  maybe a indiana show if i remember right


----------



## NiCO0303

jujuberry said:


> I'm sorry! D=



ATTRACTIONS KIDS R DA BESTEST!!! lol jk


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys I got a funeral to go to so I prolly won't be on much tonight just wanted to say hey to everyone!



im sorry devin


----------



## jujuberry

NiCO0303 said:


> ATTRACTIONS KIDS R DA BESTEST!!! lol jk



Straight up! We da bomb like Donkey Kong!  lol 

I love everyone. XD

Even custodial. =D


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys I got a funeral to go to so I prolly won't be on much tonight just wanted to say hey to everyone!



aw. Sorry Devin!!



tyler8lee said:


> Yeah it is hahaha they dont have the indiana jones ride at disneyworld do they? Ive never been to disneyworld but disneyland every year thats why i applied for the disney world career start so i could finally go there



Awesome!..I dont know about Indiana Jones...Maybe there is some thing in Hollywood Studios...I think I saw something about that...I have never been to Disneyland but I really want to go!!



NiCO0303 said:


> ATTRACTIONS KIDS R DA BESTEST!!! lol jk



No way! Merch Totally RULES!!!!!!!!!! lol jk


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> aw. Sorry Devin!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!..I dont know about Indiana Jones...Maybe there is some thing in Hollywood Studios...I think I saw something about that...I have never been to Disneyland but I really want to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> No way! Merch Totally RULES!!!!!!!!!! lol jk



Do you think that the career start people will not pick me because im so far away? i hope that doesnt effect my chances


----------



## jujuberry

If ANYONE has a Deviantart account, add me!


http://afraidofthefullmoon.deviantart.com/


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Do you think that the career start people will not pick me because im so far away? i hope that doesnt effect my chances



No. Disney wants a viratey of people from many different places. I think you will have a good chance...maybe even your location will help you....especially if not a lot of people in your area sign up! lol...what roles are you going for?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey guys well I'm back it was a lot shorter then I expected and I didn't stick around to eat because that just doesn't seem like good taste to me for whatever reason. But thanks for your thoughts. Now 139 days until DISNEY


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey guys well I'm back it was a lot shorter then I expected and I didn't stick around to eat because that just doesn't seem like good taste to me for whatever reason. But thanks for your thoughts. Now 139 days until DISNEY



Oh my goodness the days are just FLYING by!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

tyler8lee said:


> Do you think that the career start people will not pick me because im so far away? i hope that doesnt effect my chances



This won't have any effect at all though if I were you I would've done Disney Land because that's a long trip to make. By far the longest I've seen.


----------



## myanimeworld149

CreativeCreativity said:


> Hola, nina! Como estas?
> Um. Well, I had my interview 3 days ago. Other than that I'm just alive, lol. How about you?
> 
> My favorite Disney song is "A Whole New World".



i keep coming on here like, 5 pages after everyone's posted and moved to a new topic. i hope you get in! 

my fave song if anyone is still interested is the one from Mulan. i think it's called "make a man out of you"? or at least it's part of the lyrics!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

jujuberry said:


> If ANYONE has a Deviantart account, add me!
> 
> 
> http://afraidofthefullmoon.deviantart.com/


Oh, I'll add you! You can only guess what my name will be over there 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys I got a funeral to go to so I prolly won't be on much tonight just wanted to say hey to everyone!


Aw, I'm sorry to hear.


----------



## CreativeCreativity

myanimeworld149 said:


> i keep coming on here like, 5 pages after everyone's posted and moved to a new topic. i hope you get in!
> 
> my fave song if anyone is still interested is the one from Mulan. i think it's called "make a man out of you"? or at least it's part of the lyrics!


I love that song too! It's hard to pick just one, but I always sing "A Whole New World" (especially Aladdin's part) so that song won, hahaha.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey guys well I'm back it was a lot shorter then I expected and I didn't stick around to eat because that just doesn't seem like good taste to me for whatever reason. But thanks for your thoughts. Now 139 days until DISNEY



I completely disagree, tyler.  I live 21 hrs away, by car... and though its not as far as you.  It didn't hurt my chances because I got in.  
And as for the DL program, its pretty difference and the true experiance of the CS or CP program comes from being in the parks, and honestly the WDW is better anyway.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> I completely disagree, tyler.  I live 21 hrs away, by car... and though its not as far as you.  It didn't hurt my chances because I got in.
> And as for the DL program, its pretty difference and the true experiance of the CS or CP program comes from being in the parks, and honestly the WDW is better anyway.



I meant closer to his family and what not really with us we will still live on the same coast as our family.


----------



## NiCO0303

you guys i am going to an open casting in disney on the april 26th!!!! auditioning for high school musical performer!!!!! AAAAAAAhahhh!!! wish me luck!!


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I meant closer to his family and what not really with us we will still live on the same coast as our family.



maybe the same coast, but I probably won't have the opportunity to go home, its far. 

But I loved my trip to disney land last year, yet i couldn't see doing this program there.  Unless I already lived in close CA/.  Those are just my thoughts.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> you guys i am going to an open casting in disney on the april 26th!!!! auditioning for high school musical performer!!!!! AAAAAAAhahhh!!! wish me luck!!



Congrats hope you get it that would be way better than attractions.


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> you guys i am going to an open casting in disney on the april 26th!!!! auditioning for high school musical performer!!!!! AAAAAAAhahhh!!! wish me luck!!



good luck!


----------



## JessBrennan

hey does anyone know the name of the hotel that a lot of people stay at before check in?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> hey does anyone know the name of the hotel that a lot of people stay at before check in?



Haven't heard anything about that? Maybe if you ask in the CP thread they would know.  If you find out let me know because I didn't know such hotel existed I was going to stay in Orlando!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

NiCO0303 said:


> you guys i am going to an open casting in disney on the april 26th!!!! auditioning for high school musical performer!!!!! AAAAAAAhahhh!!! wish me luck!!



Good Luck!


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Haven't heard anything about that? Maybe if you ask in the CP thread they would know.  If you find out let me know because I didn't know such hotel existed I was going to stay in Orlando!



i read it  a couple times on the boards that theres a main one to stay at but i forgot the name.  however its value week for the disney value resorts, and I've never stayed at one before so I kind of want to stay at pop century.


----------



## myanimeworld149

CreativeCreativity said:


> Oh, I'll add you! You can only guess what my name will be over there
> 
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry to hear.



omg you have deviantart! add me! http://www.myanimeworld149.deviantart.com/


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Just saw a Disney World commercial and I got all excited  I can't wait to be there!!


----------



## JessBrennan

the name of that hotel is holiday inn sunspree its across the street form vista way.  for two people it would be around 76 dollars a night. and since its a value week  when we go down staying at a disney value resort would only be 82 dollars.  So i decided I'm staying at pop century the night before (its only ten  minutes away).


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> the name of that hotel is holiday inn sunspree its across the street form vista way.  for two people it would be around 76 dollars a night. and since its a value week  when we go down staying at a disney value resort would only be 82 dollars.  So i decided I'm staying at pop century the night before (its only ten  minutes away).



Hey We're thinking about staying at Pop Century too!!! Yay!

Good Luck Nico!!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Hey We're thinking about staying at Pop Century too!!! Yay!
> 
> Good Luck Nico!!



That would be awesome if you guys stayed at Pop because me and my family had planned a vacation for that time anyway so we'll be there those few days before!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Hey We're thinking about staying at Pop Century too!!! Yay!
> 
> Good Luck Nico!!



that would be awesome!  I'm sure my dad will be tired from driving down, so know I'll have someone to tour the hotel with!


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> That would be awesome if you guys stayed at Pop because me and my family had planned a vacation for that time anyway so we'll be there those few days before!





JessBrennan said:


> that would be awesome!  I'm sure my dad will be tired from driving down, so know I'll have someone to tour the hotel with!



Yay!!! That would be sooo cool! I Loooove Pop Century!!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Yay!!! That would be sooo cool! I Loooove Pop Century!!



Me too!!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> That would be awesome if you guys stayed at Pop because me and my family had planned a vacation for that time anyway so we'll be there those few days before!



so exciting!!!! I'm booking my room next week actually.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> so exciting!!!! I'm booking my room next week actually.



 excitingg!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Man you guys are lucky I'll be at Comfort Suites in Orlando...


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Man you guys are lucky I'll be at Comfort Suites in Orlando...



You should check out the prices because it might be around the same to stay at Pop because it's a value resort


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> You should check out the prices because it might be around the same to stay at Pop because it's a value resort



haha nah my dad is on the priority rewards club so it will be free...only complaining because it's not Disney


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha nah my dad is on the priority rewards club so it will be free...only complaining because it's not Disney



haha ohh gotcha


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha nah my dad is on the priority rewards club so it will be free...only complaining because it's not Disney



Ah. Well....we will still be able to meet up the day before check in!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Ah. Well....we will still be able to meet up the day before check in!



Yeah we have to make it that night though because I'm going to Tampa during the day to see my uncle. If that's fine with everyone else.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> You should check out the prices because it might be around the same to stay at Pop because it's a value resort



yup thats why im staying at disney its the same price!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

sooo is everyone asleep?


----------



## CrazySteph

I'm up! I'm UP! whats up?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nm not tired at all tonight. I watched Tarzan you were right (again) I liked it lol

What have you been up to today?


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> you guys i am going to an open casting in disney on the april 26th!!!! auditioning for high school musical performer!!!!! AAAAAAAhahhh!!! wish me luck!!



Wait what? Are you talking about CareerStart? I think you can only audition for characters halfway during your program.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Nm not tired at all tonight. I watched Tarzan you were right (again) I liked it lol
> 
> What have you been up to today?



Heehee! I told ya! lol I love Tarzan  isn't the music amazing? 

I actually have had a life this week lol and I am a judge/instructor for cheer tryouts this week. So i'm beat! I've had to teach a dance oveerrr and ovvver lol 

I feel like i haven't been on here in ages! What's the happening? lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Heehee! I told ya! lol I love Tarzan  isn't the music amazing?
> 
> I actually have had a life this week lol and I am a judge/instructor for cheer tryouts this week. So i'm beat! I've had to teach a dance oveerrr and ovvver lol
> 
> I feel like i haven't been on here in ages! What's the happening? lol



Yeah the music was great I recognized so many songs I didn't know came from that movie. I think Tarzan and Jane are one of my favorite Disney couples.

Haha i got to warn you though when it's done you'll miss it I went to the soccer try outs to train the goalies the year after I graduated I missed it so much I actually went to all the games that year too.

But nothing much I bought my first pin since pin trading wasn't around when I went back in the day ummm...I'm getting some stuff for the program this weekend. I've pretty much just been wrapped up in DIS and the program.

Oh and I'm planning a trip for my little brother for his graduation...it's fun but he doesn't want to go to Disney...so it's Six Flags Atlanta and a Braves game.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah the music was great I recognized so many songs I didn't know came from that movie. I think Tarzan and Jane are one of my favorite Disney couples.
> 
> Haha i got to warn you though when it's done you'll miss it I went to the soccer try outs to train the goalies the year after I graduated I missed it so much I actually went to all the games that year too.
> 
> But nothing much I bought my first pin since pin trading wasn't around when I went back in the day ummm...I'm getting some stuff for the program this weekend. I've pretty much just been wrapped up in DIS and the program.
> 
> Oh and I'm planning a trip for my little brother for his graduation...it's fun but he doesn't want to go to Disney...so it's Six Flags Atlanta and a Braves game.



lol aww! I'm glad you liked that movie that much! haha

Oh yeah. Like, I cried on our last game  like.. I think I cried more of the fact that I've been doing this for so long.. and its so weird I'll never cheer again? Plus, It will be hard going to Disney when ALL THE CHEERLEADERS go there! lol Somebody better stop me from going! haha 

Pins? thats cool! You know how cm's have their pin trading lanyards? And you know how my mom used to be a cm? Well, we were fortunate to get a LOT of rare pins! So I think I'm going to bring a bunch of rare pins and put a new one on each day so I can make a kid's magical moment! To get a rare pin! 

Wow.. how are you and your brother related?? lol jk, my sister doesn't get into Disney AS MUCH as me or my mom. but Six Flags is fun!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> lol aww! I'm glad you liked that movie that much! haha
> 
> Oh yeah. Like, I cried on our last game  like.. I think I cried more of the fact that I've been doing this for so long.. and its so weird I'll never cheer again? Plus, It will be hard going to Disney when ALL THE CHEERLEADERS go there! lol Somebody better stop me from going! haha
> 
> Pins? thats cool! You know how cm's have their pin trading lanyards? And you know how my mom used to be a cm? Well, we were fortunate to get a LOT of rare pins! So I think I'm going to bring a bunch of rare pins and put a new one on each day so I can make a kid's magical moment! To get a rare pin!
> 
> Wow.. how are you and your brother related?? lol jk, my sister doesn't get into Disney AS MUCH as me or my mom. but Six Flags is fun!



Yeah I enjoyed it very good movie! Have you seen A Goofy Movie recently? I like that one too.

haha I'll go watch the cheerleaders with you

Wow that's an awesome idea. Luckily pin trading is going to be a part of my job which is great but I'm going to have my own personal set of all Mickey pins not up for trade and another set of rides once I ride them all again.

Yeah at least it's just your sis my Dad only went once...brother once...uncle and aunts none...only 2 of my 8 cousins have been and they went once. My mom went all the times I did except once but it was because I was little and she went with me and my grandma...basically no one loves Disney except me and my grandma. All of my family members are giving me a lot of the things she had back in the day from the World be they know I love it again.


----------



## CrazySteph

ugh! lol Sorry Devin! I'm so freaking tired! I'm going to go sleep like a baby now! I'll try to get on this week! lol Night!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I enjoyed it very good movie! Have you seen A Goofy Movie recently? I like that one too.
> 
> haha I'll go watch the cheerleaders with you
> 
> Wow that's an awesome idea. Luckily pin trading is going to be a part of my job which is great but I'm going to have my own personal set of all Mickey pins not up for trade and another set of rides once I ride them all again.
> 
> Yeah at least it's just your sis my Dad only went once...brother once...uncle and aunts none...only 2 of my 8 cousins have been and they went once. My mom went all the times I did except once but it was because I was little and she went with me and my grandma...basically no one loves Disney except me and my grandma. All of my family members are giving me a lot of the things she had back in the day from the World be they know I love it again.



I LOVE a Goofy Movie!! "So stand out! Above the Crowd! Even if I got to shout out loud!!" 

and haha okay we'll go together lol 

Pin tradings part of your job?? Wait huh? lol Are you talking about how all cast members have a lanyard?

Oh! and well its great to have at least one family member who loves it! I guess I shouldn't say that my sister doesn't love it. She does! Shes just not a fanatic! lol 


okay NOW i'm going to bed! lol night!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> I LOVE a Goofy Movie!! "So stand out! Above the Crowd! Even if I got to shout out loud!!"
> 
> and haha okay we'll go together lol
> 
> Pin tradings part of your job?? Wait huh? lol Are you talking about how all cast members have a lanyard?
> 
> Oh! and well its great to have at least one family member who loves it! I guess I shouldn't say that my sister doesn't love it. She does! Shes just not a fanatic! lol
> 
> 
> okay NOW i'm going to bed! lol night!




I've read that not all jobs can pin trade because of safety reasons...not sure how it works...and good night!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Um. I'm awake, lol. I usually don't go to sleep until 2:30am.

Steph: I love Tarzan! It has my a lot of my favorite songs! Tarzan and Jane are amaziiiing


----------



## PaigeQ

Hello everyone I hope its okay that I make my mini introduction here. My name is Paige and I've been accepted into the Fall 2010 program. My arrival date is September 1st and I'll be working in quick service food & beverage. I thought it would be nice to come in here and meet and get to know some of you.


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> No. Disney wants a viratey of people from many different places. I think you will have a good chance...maybe even your location will help you....especially if not a lot of people in your area sign up! lol...what roles are you going for?



Lifeguard, Attractions, and merchindise.  I hope i get attractions if i dont though lifeguard would be super sick i hope i get it something tells me i got in so i havent been super stressed thankfully but my interview was on easter so i still have a while to wait which sucks but oh well.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

tyler8lee said:


> Lifeguard, Attractions, and merchindise.  I hope i get attractions if i dont though lifeguard would be super sick i hope i get it something tells me i got in so i havent been super stressed thankfully but my interview was on easter so i still have a while to wait which sucks but oh well.



Life guard helps your chances because you have to be certified. Merch is good and take QSFB if they offer it.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I've read that not all jobs can pin trade because of safety reasons...not sure how it works...and good night!



First goodnight Steph ... Second .. YEAHHHHHH we get to pin trade .. im reallyyyyyy excited about doing that!!!!  MERCHS RULESS!!! .


----------



## CreativeCreativity

PaigeQ said:


> Hello everyone I hope its okay that I make my mini introduction here. My name is Paige and I've been accepted into the Fall 2010 program. My arrival date is September 1st and I'll be working in quick service food & beverage. I thought it would be nice to come in here and meet and get to know some of you.


Welcome! My name is Melanie! Pleased to meet you! 
Congrats for getting accepted btw.


----------



## Nichele

CreativeCreativity said:


> Um. I'm awake, lol. I usually don't go to sleep until 2:30am.
> 
> Steph: I love Tarzan! It has my a lot of my favorite songs! Tarzan and Jane are amaziiiing



Im awake...Im pretty excited because I found a job for the summer!!



PaigeQ said:


> Hello everyone I hope its okay that I make my mini introduction here. My name is Paige and I've been accepted into the Fall 2010 program. My arrival date is September 1st and I'll be working in quick service food & beverage. I thought it would be nice to come in here and meet and get to know some of you.



Hi Paige! My name is Nichele. My role is Merch and I am arriving September 1st too!! Nice to meet you! 



tyler8lee said:


> Lifeguard, Attractions, and merchindise.  I hope i get attractions if i dont though lifeguard would be super sick i hope i get it something tells me i got in so i havent been super stressed thankfully but my interview was on easter so i still have a while to wait which sucks but oh well.



Well, Im sure you did really awesome on your interview! 
I hope you get merch so we can be merch buddies! lol We need more of them! lol...But...attractions would be amazing too.


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Nichele said:


> Im awake...Im pretty excited because I found a job for the summer!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paige! My name is Nichele. My role is Merch and I am arriving September 1st too!! Nice to meet you!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Im sure you did really awesome on your interview!
> I hope you get merch so we can be merch buddies! lol We need more of them! lol...But...attractions would be amazing too.


 That wonderful! Where are you going to work?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CreativeCreativity said:


> That wonderful! Where are you going to work?



Dont find out until you get there.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Dont find out until you get there.



lol..noo..Im going up to Jacksonville!! June 11 to July 17th...Im babysitting for my uncle...its pretty exciting...I get to spend my summer in Jacksonville and make some money before Disney! lol


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Nichele said:


> lol..noo..Im going up to Jacksonville!! June 11 to July 17th...Im babysitting for my uncle...its pretty exciting...I get to spend my summer in Jacksonville and make some money before Disney! lol



That sounds nice! Well, aren't you the lucky one! Hahaha.


----------



## JessBrennan

hey guys, i've just been looking at everything for orlando(even though its still early) and this is what I found:
I know a lot of us are planning on going to Universal Studios while we're down there.  And a ticket to go into both parks is 109 dollars, if we get annual passes it would end up being cheaper.  If your a fl resident its only 139 for the cheapest one.  And if your not its 229.  Which makes it cheaper after only two trips.  So it might be worth.  especially if we want to check out the hp world.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> hey guys, i've just been looking at everything for orlando(even though its still early) and this is what I found:
> I know a lot of us are planning on going to Universal Studios while we're down there.  And a ticket to go into both parks is 109 dollars, if we get annual passes it would end up being cheaper.  If your a fl resident its only 139 for the cheapest one.  And if your not its 229.  Which makes it cheaper after only two trips.  So it might be worth.  especially if we want to check out the hp world.



thats soo cool ... where did  you find the site and when do you have to buy the tickets?  $139.00 is pretty cheap for an annual pass!!!!!   To bad that it doesnt include HHNs  hehehe


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Sounds good but I'll prolly just buy tickets because I also want to check out Sea World and Busch Gardens Tampa while we're down.


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> thats soo cool ... where did  you find the site and when do you have to buy the tickets?  $139.00 is pretty cheap for an annual pass!!!!!   To bad that it doesnt include HHNs  hehehe



its just on universal's site. check it out.


----------



## jujuberry

PaigeQ said:


> Hello everyone I hope its okay that I make my mini introduction here. My name is Paige and I've been accepted into the Fall 2010 program. My arrival date is September 1st and I'll be working in quick service food & beverage. I thought it would be nice to come in here and meet and get to know some of you.



Hi Paige! I'm Julia and I'm in attractions! =D



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Sounds good but I'll prolly just buy tickets because I also want to check out Sea World and Busch Gardens Tampa while we're down.



Dittooo!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> Hi Paige! I'm Julia and I'm in attractions! =D
> 
> 
> 
> Dittooo!





What's everyone up too?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> What's everyone up too?



Hello...Its been pretty boring....im so sleepy for some reason...lol maybe its because i didnt go to bed until 2 in the morning last night! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Hello...Its been pretty boring....im so sleepy for some reason...lol maybe its because i didnt go to bed until 2 in the morning last night! lol



Yeah I hear ya been boring up here too. I was telling my mom it's hard to entertain myself when I know I'm going to be leaving. I just want to go lol.

What day is your graduation?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I hear ya been boring up here too. I was telling my mom it's hard to entertain myself when I know I'm going to be leaving. I just want to go lol.
> 
> What day is your graduation?



lol Yup. Im May, Im going to Orlando to get some things for Graduation...which is May 29th. ..so i was thinking about driving by the apartments..lol..like a little teaser..lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol Yup. Im May, Im going to Orlando to get some things for Graduation...which is May 29th. ..so i was thinking about driving by the apartments..lol..like a little teaser..lol



lol that's the same day my brother has graduation too.


----------



## jujuberry

Nichele said:


> lol Yup. Im May, Im going to Orlando to get some things for Graduation...which is May 29th. ..so i was thinking about driving by the apartments..lol..like a little teaser..lol



You're so lucky. -.-


----------



## JessBrennan

lucky!  my graduation is not until june 18th


----------



## JessBrennan

Hey guys.  I just came from kmart.  i don't usually shop there but they had amazing sales an a 30 dollars off 100 dollars of house wares stuff.  So I bought stuff for Disney!

~I got a comforter(its purply brown with blue and green outlined flowers on one side or blue with flowers on the other)
~Tupperware kit with like 40 different pieces
~a hannah montana trash can
~a beach towel
~a pillow
~a few kitchen towels and an oven mitt
~photo frames
~and something else i can't remeber.


----------



## CrazySteph

CreativeCreativity said:


> Um. I'm awake, lol. I usually don't go to sleep until 2:30am.
> 
> Steph: I love Tarzan! It has my a lot of my favorite songs! Tarzan and Jane are amaziiiing



Hey! Melanie right? (I Stalk these boards lol) 



PaigeQ said:


> Hello everyone I hope its okay that I make my mini introduction here. My name is Paige and I've been accepted into the Fall 2010 program. My arrival date is September 1st and I'll be working in quick service food & beverage. I thought it would be nice to come in here and meet and get to know some of you.



Hi Paige! Congrats! I'm Steph! and I am in QSFB too! 



JessBrennan said:


> Hey guys.  I just came from kmart.  i don't usually shop there but they had amazing sales an a 30 dollars off 100 dollars of house wares stuff.  So I bought stuff for Disney!
> 
> ~I got a comforter(its purply brown with blue and green outlined flowers on one side or blue with flowers on the other)
> ~Tupperware kit with like 40 different pieces
> ~a hannah montana trash can
> ~a beach towel
> ~a pillow
> ~a few kitchen towels and an oven mitt
> ~photo frames
> ~and something else i can't remeber.




ooo! hows the comforter? I get REAL uncomfortable sleeping so I need like a certain kind of comforter lol and sorry Jess, idk if I can be your roommate anymore  not with that hannah montana trash can.. lol ahh JK!


----------



## CrazySteph

So! From the CP roommate survey.. I think that WE should all take this survey! I know some of you took this on Nichele's facebook page but I wanted to move it here! 

Your name?: *Steph *

2. Are you legal (over 21)?: *I'm a baby.. only 17! *

3. Male or female?: *Female *

4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): *Straight *

5. Where do you live?: *Indiana  *

6. What role will you have at Disney?: *QSFB*

7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?: *September 1st - Jan. 14 *

8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? *Chatham the most! then Patterson.. then Vista Way.*

9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?: *5 roommates! *

10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?: *I HATE hosting parties! but I like to party in the sense of socializing and meeting new people *

11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well?: *I like cheeseburgers! lol and Mac n' Cheese!! mmmm.. and I cook pastries well!*

12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?: *Outgoing, Nice, Friendly*

13. What kind of music/movies do you like?: *Romantic Comedies. *

14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?: *No*

15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic):* No. *

16. Are you a night person or a morning person?: *Night lol*

17. Are you driving or flying down?: *Driving *

18. What do you do for fun?: *Hang out! Watch Movies! Talk! *

19. What is your favorite quote?: *"Be who you are, and say what you feel, because those who mind, don't matter. And those who matter, don't mind." Dr. S!*
20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?: *Living my Dream*

21. Favorite things to do when not working: *Right now? Hanging out with Friends lol*

22. Name one good quality about yourself: *I'm very nice! *

23. Name one bad quality about yourself: *I think I talk too much sometimes lol and I let little things get to me *

24: Your college: *Disney University lol *

25: Your major: *I would HOPE it will be Hospitality Management! Chiaa!*

26. Any medical conditions (optional): *I get stomach aches all the time lol*

27. Are you messy/tidy?: *My mom would say I'm messy but thats just cause its in my room and Idc that much! BUT I really do like having a clean house! and when I went on vacation, I would clean up our room! *

28. Anything else you want to state: *Can we go to the parks as much as possible? lol*
29. Favorite Disney movie? *Aladdin? Toy Story? Cars? Up? Princess and the Frog? Soo many!*
30. How many times have you been to Disney? *over 20! I lost count!*

31. Favorite park? *Magic Kingdom! *

32. Favorite ride? *Dinosaur!*

33. Favorite show? *The Festival of the Lion King!*

34. Favorite resort? *The BoardWalk! or Old Key West*!

35. Favorite dining? *Mexico!!!* 

36. Favorite character? *Woody or Donald! and my fav. girl is Jane*


----------



## CreativeCreativity

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! Melanie right? (I Stalk these boards lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paige! Congrats! I'm Steph! and I am in QSFB too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooo! hows the comforter? I get REAL uncomfortable sleeping so I need like a certain kind of comforter lol and sorry Jess, idk if I can be your roommate anymore  not with that hannah montana trash can.. lol ahh JK!



Yep! I'm Melanie! Don't worry, I stalk 'em too xD

Soooo I have only about 16 days left until the letter! I'm almost down my first week, lol. ( I think my math is right...)

Hmmm. I got a question for you guys: If you would be a Disney character (doesn't matter what gender) who would you be? I would love to be Peter Pan xD


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! Melanie right? (I Stalk these boards lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paige! Congrats! I'm Steph! and I am in QSFB too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooo! hows the comforter? I get REAL uncomfortable sleeping so I need like a certain kind of comforter lol and sorry Jess, idk if I can be your roommate anymore  not with that hannah montana trash can.. lol ahh JK!



i like the comforter.  my one right now is old and dingy but it was a down one.  i can't find any i like as much so i bought a cute one instead.  I also sleep with like a million other blankets anyways so my comforter is more for looks.

Oh and I used to be a huge hannah montana fan but know im only a  fan.
But don't hate. i'm willing to agree to disagree.


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> i like the comforter.  my one right now is old and dingy but it was a down one.  i can't find any i like as much so i bought a cute one instead.  I also sleep with like a million other blankets anyways so my comforter is more for looks.
> 
> Oh and I used to be a huge hannah montana fan but know im only a  fan.
> But don't hate. i'm willing to agree to disagree.



haha I was just kidding! lol I love to hate her! One of my bfs LOVES her and its too funny!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Your name?: Devin

2. Are you legal (over 21)?: yep I'm 21! 

3. Male or female?: Male

4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): Straight

5. Where do you live?: South Carolina

6. What role will you have at Disney?: MERCH!

7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?: September 1st - Jan. 14

8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? Vista Way.

9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?: 3

10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?: I love to party so I'll be hosting and attending!

11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well?: I like tacos and yes I cook very well!

12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?: Curious, Nice and Loving

13. What kind of music/movies do you like?: A lot of music and movies

14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?: No

15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic): Not anymore.

16. Are you a night person or a morning person?: Night 

17. Are you driving or flying down?: Driving

18. What do you do for fun?: Play sports, and hang out with people

19. What is your favorite quote?: “All your dreams can come true if you have the courage to pursue them” Walt Disney

20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?: Meeting everyone and being at Disney World

21. Favorite things to do when not working: Right now? I like going to baseball games right now.

22. Name one good quality about yourself: I give everyone a chance to be friends.


23. Name one bad quality about yourself: I'm shy...no really I am

24: Your college: Don't go to one!

25: Your major: Not sure which is why Disney will help me figure it out

26. Any medical conditions (optional): Allergic to Wasps and Peanuts...

27. Are you messy/tidy?: Messy lol

28. Anything else you want to state: NOPE! lol

29. Favorite Disney movie? Hard to choose between Lion King and Cinderella

30. How many times have you been to Disney? 8

31. Favorite park? Magic Kingdom!

32. Favorite ride? Space Mountain

33. Favorite show? Haven't seen any...

34. Favorite resort? Never stayed in one but I like the Grand Floridian

35. Favorite dining? Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe

36. Favorite character? MICKEY!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> haha I was just kidding! lol I love to hate her! One of my bfs LOVES her and its too funny!



Oh i know you were just kidding. its all goodlol.
my grandma hates her. and its the funniest thing ever.


----------



## NiCO0303

CrazySteph said:


> Wait what? Are you talking about CareerStart? I think you can only audition for characters halfway during your program.



no i looked o the disney website and they have an open casting and its before careerstart so we'll see


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> lol..noo..Im going up to Jacksonville!! June 11 to July 17th...Im babysitting for my uncle...its pretty exciting...I get to spend my summer in Jacksonville and make some money before Disney! lol



i live in jville


----------



## NiCO0303

Your name?: NiCO

2. Are you legal (over 21)?: just became legal!! (18) 

3. Male or female?: Male

4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): Straight

5. Where do you live?: JAX BEACH/PONTE VEDRA, FLORIDA

6. What role will you have at Disney?: Attractions, duh!

7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?: September 1st - Jan. 14

8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? Patterson, but Vista Way is just for CS, oh well.

9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?: 4 to 5

10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?: Umm yea i love partying and not remebering what happened the night before no no jkjk 

11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well?: Cheese Pizza!!

12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?: Hyper, Social and Typical Surfer Kid

13. What kind of music/movies do you like?: Horrors are my favorite

14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?: No

15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic): not legally.

16. Are you a night person or a morning person?: I'm an all day person 

17. Are you driving or flying down?: Driving the dodge

18. What do you do for fun?: surf, beach, etc.

19. What is your favorite quote?: Authenticity is about being yourself even when everybody else wants you to be somebody else" Michael Jordan

20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?: Umm, I love Orlando and have begun to grow to love all my friends on the DIS

21. Favorite things to do when not working: Sleep, Party, Eat, Sleep Party Eat.
22. Name one good quality about yourself: Im definately outgoing and very social.

23. Name one bad quality about yourself: Some people say i look mean 

24: Your college: Disneyy!

25: Your major: FUN 101

26. Any medical conditions (optional): Allergic to Cinnamin, sry bout the spelling

27. Are you messy/tidy?: Tidy 

28. Anything else you want to state: I'm Good, cant wait to meet everyone!

29. Favorite Disney movie? Aladdin

30. How many times have you been to Disney? To many to count

31. Favorite park? Hollywood Studios is really cool

32. Favorite ride? Tower of Terrror

33. Favorite show? To many to choose...

34. Favorite resort? Animal Kingdom Lodge is awesome

35. Favorite dining? that hotdog place in magic kingdom, Don't remeber what its called

36. Favorite character? Stitchh


----------



## Nichele

Your name?: Nichele 

2. Are you legal (over 21)?: Noooo...18 

3. Male or female?:Female 

4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): Straight 

5. Where do you live?: Lake Placid, Florida 

6. What role will you have at Disney?: Merchandise 

7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?: September 1st - Jan. 14 

8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? Chatham....or Patterson... 

9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?: I would like 5 roommates 

10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?: No, not really..well, maybe  

11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well?: I loove french fries!! lol...and yes, I can cook. (When I want to) 

12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?: Loyal, Quiet, Fun! 

13. What kind of music/movies do you like?: Comedies..Big Daddy...All of the Austin Powers Movies...lol 

14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?: No. 

15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic): No. 

16. Are you a night person or a morning person?: Night. Def. 

17. Are you driving or flying down?: Driving....But I wont have my car  

18. What do you do for fun?: I like to hang out with friends....talk...text...lol 

19. What is your favorite quote?: "We are shaped and Fashioned by what we loved" Goethe 

20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?: Being somewhere new and having new experiences 

21. Favorite things to do when not working: Hanging out with friends..and soon it will be going to the parks! lol 

22. Name one good quality about yourself: I'm very loyal 

23. Name one bad quality about yourself: I tend to overthink things... 

24: Your college: The college of Life! lol 

25: Your major: Life! lol 

26. Any medical conditions (optional): Nooo 

27. Are you messy/tidy?: I'm in the middle.. 

28. Anything else you want to state: I am sooo excited to meet everyone!!!! 

29. Favorite Disney movie? Beauty and the Beast! 

30. How many times have you been to Disney? Like...4 times...Lame, I know.. 

31. Favorite park? Epcot 

32. Favorite ride? Walt Disney's Carasel of Progress 

33. Favorite show? Illuminations: Reflections of Earth 

34. Favorite resort? Pop Century! lol Only because that is the only resort I have visited... 

35. Favorite dining? Ummm I donno. I will explore and report back! 

36. Favorite character? Goofy!!! lol


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> i live in jville



yay!! Im going to be up there making some money before Career Start!
Maybe we'll meet each other this summer?


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> yay!! Im going to be up there making some money before Career Start!
> Maybe we'll meet each other this summer?



maybe imm probaby going to be working alot are you familiar with Publix??


----------



## NiCO0303

Hey does anyone want to go to typhoon lagoon when we go down there cuz it sounds realllly funn>>


----------



## myanimeworld149

Your name?:Becca

2. Are you legal (over 21)?: 18  

3. Male or female?:Female 

4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): Straight 

5. Where do you live?:right now? CT (i put CA on my name tag since i grew up there)

6. What role will you have at Disney?: Full service food and beverage

7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?: September 1st - Jan. 14 

8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? Vista way 

9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?: i want the 4 bedroom place 

10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?: No, but i might not refuse an invitation 

11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well?: i love food in general (no peanut butter! just don't like it) and i can cook!  got it from my mom

12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?: Quirky, fun, absent-minded

13. What kind of music/movies do you like?: dark fantasy romance with lots of comedy (shame only tim burton can make these films)

14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?: nope, i am smoke free and intended to be 

15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic): nope, alcohol is bad for you

16. Are you a night person or a morning person?: is there an "all day" person option....

17. Are you driving or flying down?: idk

18. What do you do for fun?: drawing, singing(when alone or goofing off), hanging withf riends, shopping (mostly just window), computer, being outside, being inside, i'm just an artsy person i'll just say that. 

19. What is your favorite quote?: "i reject your reality and substitute my own!" - adam from Mythbusters

20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?: meeting new people and learning to live life on my own in an easier environment

21. Favorite things to do when not working: Hanging out with friends, drawing, computer, talking to a friend over the phone, goofing around, and at WDW, going to the parks! 

22. Name one good quality about yourself: i'm very loyal and caring to my friends 

23. Name one bad quality about yourself: i tend to be not afraid to speak my mind, most of the time, at the wrong time.

24: Your college: idk, im still in highschool/just graduating!

25: Your major: i want to be a graphic designer

26. Any medical conditions (optional): not that i know of

27. Are you messy/tidy?: i have organized messes (most of it shoved in drawers and closets.

28. Anything else you want to state: as stated by genie "I"M GOING TO DISENYWORLD!" 

29. Favorite Disney movie? classic: beauty and the beast (even the cheesy part where beast turns back into the prince), newer: anything disney helped tim burton with 

30. How many times have you been to Disney? i lost count at 10

31. Favorite park? Epcot baby! 

32. Favorite ride? test track! 

33. Favorite show? can't choose! but i guess the fourth of July fireworks.  

34. Favorite resort? fort wilderness cabin  (i had my own bed!)

35. Favorite dining? my fave dining experience was at the Polynesian resort, i had breakfast with stitch! (my fave snack place is dole whips in adventure land   it's a tradition to buy one before the fireworks!) 

36. Favorite character? stitch!  (but if i go by classics, Clopin from "The hunchback of Notre Dame)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> Hey does anyone want to go to typhoon lagoon when we go down there cuz it sounds realllly funn>>



That's the Disney water park right? We'll go to everything Disney I'm sure.


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> maybe imm probaby going to be working alot are you familiar with Publix??



Lol yes. We have three grocery stores.... Publix is the best one  I like their tea....lol... And typhoon lagoon is must


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Lol yes. We have three grocery stores.... Publix is the best one  I like their tea....lol... And typhoon lagoon is must



I'm going to make my mom make me like 5 or 6 gallons of sweet tea it's insanely good!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm going to make my mom make me like 5 or 6 gallons of sweet tea it's insanely good!



Mmm. There is nothig like southern sweet tea


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Mmm. There is nothig like southern sweet tea



I know right?! It's the best drink ever! Except I don't like sweet tea from the beach...not sure why but it's different.


----------



## PaigeQ

Sorry it took me a while to respond, but thank you for the warm welcome!

Does anyone know where exactly the busses go beyond the park? Like which grocery stores, shops, ect. I know Publix was mentioned, I've never been to one before.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

PaigeQ said:


> Sorry it took me a while to respond, but thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> Does anyone know where exactly the busses go beyond the park? Like which grocery stores, shops, ect. I know Publix was mentioned, I've never been to one before.



I heard Walmart also. But Publix is really great. T


----------



## Nichele

PaigeQ said:


> Sorry it took me a while to respond, but thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> Does anyone know where exactly the busses go beyond the park? Like which grocery stores, shops, ect. I know Publix was mentioned, I've never been to one before.



Yeah..I think they go to Wal mart...and Publix (Which is just a regular grocery store)..lol I should probably read up o this since Im going to be using them lol


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I know right?! It's the best drink ever! Except I don't like sweet tea from the beach...not sure why but it's different.



hm...maube its made different...I actually dont like sweet tea..lol except the kind from Publix. I usually make my own unsweet tea...or ya know, get the kind from Publix...lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> hm...maube its made different...I actually dont like sweet tea..lol except the kind from Publix. I usually make my own unsweet tea...or ya know, get the kind from Publix...lol



haha when I bring my moms down you might change your mind...no other tea I've ever had tastes as good. I've never had Publix tea but I've had a lot of their other name brand stuff and it's normally good.

So interesting question my brother asked me the other day. What's the one thing you're going to miss from home the most? (Family not included)


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha when I bring my moms down you might change your mind...no other tea I've ever had tastes as good. I've never had Publix tea but I've had a lot of their other name brand stuff and it's normally good.
> 
> So interesting question my brother asked me the other day. What's the one thing you're going to miss from home the most? (Family not included)



lol..alright! Sounds good!

Hm...thats a good question...I was just thinking about doing a blog post on that! lol Im going to go with my friends...I only have like 2 or 3 that im really going to miss...Ive known them almost my whole life...so it is going to be weird not having them there when I am in Orlando...but they can always come up and visit. 

Im also going to have to say my car! lol I just like being in control that way. lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol..alright! Sounds good!
> 
> Hm...thats a good question...I was just thinking about doing a blog post on that! lol Im going to go with my friends...I only have like 2 or 3 that im really going to miss...Ive known them almost my whole life...so it is going to be weird not having them there when I am in Orlando...but they can always come up and visit.
> 
> Im also going to have to say my car! lol I just like being in control that way. lol



hmm.. i'm going to miss my friends too but my best friend MIGHT do it too! (hasn't heard back yet)

I'm going to miss my family the most.. It's going to be hard being so far away!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> hmm.. i'm going to miss my friends too but my best friend MIGHT do it too! (hasn't heard back yet)
> 
> I'm going to miss my family the most.. It's going to be hard being so far away!



Your friend still hasnt heard back? When did she apply?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Your friend still hasnt heard back? When did she apply?



Yeah she might need to call because I think Steph said she applied before me and I've already heard back.


----------



## jujuberry

Your name?: Julia!

2. Are you legal (over 21)?: No. I'm 17! (I'll be 18 in June.)

3. Male or female?: Female

4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): Straight-up!

5. Where do you live?: Kentucky.

6. What role will you have at Disney?: ATTRACTIONS! 

7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?: September 1st - Jan. 14

8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? Vista Way.

9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?: 3-4 rooms. =D More money!

10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?: I'm a party person! Oui!

11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well?: My favourite food is baklava. <3 I'm a culinary genius. 

12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?: The leader, smart, aaand funny. 

13. What kind of music/movies do you like?: Everything. 

14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?: No! Ewww!

15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic): Nopers. 

16. Are you a night person or a morning person?: I wear my sunglasses at night. 

17. Are you driving or flying down?: Driving my Sunfire.

18. What do you do for fun?: I can make anything fun. XD Gaming, drawing, writing, aand hanging out.

19. What is your favorite quote?: Too hard! I'm a quote junkie!

20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?: Seeing all of you!

21. Favorite things to do when not working: Gaming! And hiking. 

22. Name one good quality about yourself: I'm nice. =]

23. Name one bad quality about yourself: I have stupid phobias. XD 

24: Your college: I will be going to the University of Kentucky.

25: Your major: Maaaybe buisness and minor in art!

26. Any medical conditions (optional): Penicillian, Amoxicillian, and eggs. I'm supposed to be getting an allergy test soon! 

27. Are you messy/tidy?: Tidy! 

28. Anything else you want to state: I'm a gemini! 

29. Favorite Disney movie? Lion King! or Beauty and the Beast!

30. How many times have you been to Disney? 4?

31. Favorite park? Magic Kingdom! 

32. Favorite ride? Space Mountain. =D

33. Favorite show? I don't watch Disney shows.

34. Favorite resort? Grand Floridian

35. Favorite dining? Cinderella's Castle/50's Prime Time Cafe.

36. Favorite character? I dunnooo! Beast?


----------



## Nichele

Soooo what's everyones thoughts on pizza?  Lol I like it thin... With mushrooms and I like pizza hut lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Soooo what's everyones thoughts on pizza?  Lol I like it thin... With mushrooms and I like pizza hut lol



Hand tossed I like sausage and pepperoni and I like Pizza Hut because it's only 10 bucks lol



Off topic here but is anyone bringing their own cups and plates? I'm super paranoid about using stuff others have used I'll end up buying paper plates and bringing my own cups I know. What about everyone else?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hand tossed I like sausage and pepperoni and I like Pizza Hut because it's only 10 bucks lol
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic here but is anyone bringing their own cups and plates? I'm super paranoid about using stuff others have used I'll end up buying paper plates and bringing my own cups I know. What about everyone else?



Hm. I probably will wait until I arrive and see what they look like... But I do plan on buying paper cups an plates because I hate doing dishes lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Hm. I probably will wait until I arrive and see what they look like... But I do plan on buying paper cups an plates because I hate doing dishes lol



haha me too...so whats everyone up to tonight?


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha me too...so whats everyone up to tonight?



just got back from an over four hour rehearsel for grease. you?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> just got back from an over four hour rehearsel for grease. you?



just went grocery shopping with my mom...trying to learn how to spot good deals and what not

Grease sounds fun but I can't dance sing or act lol


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> just went grocery shopping with my mom...trying to learn how to spot good deals and what not
> 
> Grease sounds fun but I can't dance sing or act lol




grease is fun... but hard work.  tonight was one of the best rehearsels we had yet (and we did a semi dress rehearsel so now im getting excited for it).  I can act, i can pull off the dancing (its not complex) but I cant really sing (even though I kinda sorta have a duet).  I play Jan.  I love it


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I was the prince in cinderella once lol it was the worst performance ever.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I was the prince in cinderella once lol it was the worst performance ever.



in elementary school i was a tbird in grease, and the guy who runs the mental instituition in beauty in the beast/a town member. ( iwas tall so thats why they always had me play a guy)


----------



## JessBrennan

Your name?: Jess

2. Are you legal (over 21)?: Noooo...18 

3. Male or female?:Female ... See More

4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): Straight 

5. Where do you live?: Woonsocket, RI

6. What role will you have at Disney?:QSFB 

7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?: September 1st - Jan. 14 

8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? patterson, or chatham 

9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?: I would like 5 roommates 

10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?: not party-parties but fun times!

11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well? Not really a good cook but I love french fries and chicken fingers.

12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?: Loud, funny, and thoughtful

13. What kind of music/movies do you like? All different types. Some of my favorites are 10 things I hate about you, Donnie Darko, A walk to remember and 500 days of summer.

14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?: No. 

15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic): No. 

16. Are you a night person or a morning person?: I'm fine all types of the day. but I like really early in the morning or really late at night. 

17. Are you driving or flying down?: Driving my 1997 t-bird down so I'll have it for the program. With my dad, and we're making a stop in pittsburgh =)

18. What do you do for fun?: hang out with my friends doing random stuff

19. What is your favorite quote?: live. laugh. love.

20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?: Being able to start a new life away from here.

21. Favorite things to do when not working:being with friends. 

22. Name one good quality about yourself:I can make my friends laugh even in awkward situations.

23. Name one bad quality about yourself: I tend to overthink things... (nichele i'm stealing your answer)

24: Your college: most likely in 2011 I'l be at Point Park University in Pittsburgh

25: Your major:sports, arts, and entertainment management.

26. Any medical conditions (optional): Nope I'm not even allergic to anything

27. Are you messy/tidy?:I;m a mess but I clean it up. I'm not a huge mess just sometimes I get disorganized.

28. Anything else you want to state:I can't wait to make new friends with new disney experiences!

29. Favorite Disney movie? Toy Story!

30. How many times have you been to Disney? two and a half.
31. Favorite park? Magic Kingdom

32. Favorite ride?I haven't been there in a while so I'm going to hold off on this one. But toy story mania is the best movie ride type thing ever.

33. Favorite show?wishes

34. Favorite resort? Pop Century!I'm probably staying there the night before.

35. Favorite dining? can't remember enough to decide.

36. Favorite character? ehh... too many. Woody, Rex, Aladdin, and Belle I guess are all at my top.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> in elementary school i was a tbird in grease, and the guy who runs the mental instituition in beauty in the beast/a town member. ( iwas tall so thats why they always had me play a guy)



That's when I was the prince lol 6th grade I never wanted to act again...even though I guess technically that's what I'll be doing at Disney.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah she might need to call because I think Steph said she applied before me and I've already heard back.



Oh yeah we called. They said she was suppose to get it. and if she doesn't get it by Tuesday then she'll need to call a "Special Number" lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh yeah we called. They said she was suppose to get it. and if she doesn't get it by Tuesday then she'll need to call a "Special Number" lol



Get it as in she got in or get it as in her answer? Because if she got in she's good to go no worries.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Get it as in she got in or get it as in her answer? Because if she got in she's good to go no worries.



... I'm sorry! What? lol


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Get it as in she got in or get it as in her answer? Because if she got in she's good to go no worries.



I mean as in like.. get something in the mail.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> ... I'm sorry! What? lol



haha when you called did they say she was accepted or that she should've gotten her answer already.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> I mean as in like.. get something in the mail.



haha sorry for my southern typing we like to just jumble it all up to confuse people


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha sorry for my southern typing we like to just jumble it all up to confuse people



haha Oh its okay! I was just like "what??" lol So whats up?!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> haha Oh its okay! I was just like "what??" lol So whats up?!



Nothing much just doin my DIS thang again tonight lol whats going on your way?


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Nothing much just doin my DIS thang again tonight lol whats going on your way?



DIS thang? lol uhm, I'm doing that too I guess? haha annnddd GOOD! Cheers COMPLETELY done now. so I'm going to be SUPER bored!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> DIS thang? lol uhm, I'm doing that too I guess? haha annnddd GOOD! Cheers COMPLETELY done now. so I'm going to be SUPER bored!



haha yeah I'm hyper tonight and aww that sucks no more cheer leading...and at least in September you life is going to start soaring by. 

Wait you still have graduation and stuff lol you won't be bored long


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha yeah I'm hyper tonight and aww that sucks no more cheer leading...and at least in September you life is going to start soaring by.
> 
> Wait you still have graduation and stuff lol you won't be bored long



No I wont lol Prom and Graduation! but seriously.. CareerStart needs to come now!! I can't wait that long lol but I'm actually nervous! lol for like working! It's going to be sooo different from my other jobs!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> No I wont lol Prom and Graduation! but seriously.. CareerStart needs to come now!! I can't wait that long lol but I'm actually nervous! lol for like working! It's going to be sooo different from my other jobs!



I think the hours are what will drive a lot of people away. It's going to be a lot of hours and doing a lot of the same things but I mean you really can't beat the trade off you know? Living in central Florida and living with people your age and going to Disney for free.

But no need to be nervous you'll be fine after a few days go by.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I think the hours are what will drive a lot of people away. It's going to be a lot of hours and doing a lot of the same things but I mean you really can't beat the trade off you know? Living in central Florida and living with people your age and going to Disney for free.
> 
> But no need to be nervous you'll be fine after a few days go by.



Oh yeah! lol like I just LOVE being good at my job! so the first couple of days or weeks will be hard.. cause I hate like training.. I just wish I can automatically get everything perfectly! lol Oh! and I won't mind the hours at all! I'm just nervous cause its DISNEY! so its like .. intimdating lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh yeah! lol like I just LOVE being good at my job! so the first couple of days or weeks will be hard.. cause I hate like training.. I just wish I can automatically get everything perfectly! lol Oh! and I won't mind the hours at all! I'm just nervous cause its DISNEY! so its like .. intimdating lol



yeah I hear you. You've already worked fast food before right? It won't be too much different. See I haven't worked at a clothing store in years so I'm a little worried about running a cash register but a few days of work 8-10 hours and we'll be fine lol

I found out today we're going 2 days early and staying at Pop or All Star I'm excited because I've never stayed in a resort before.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> yeah I hear you. You've already worked fast food before right? It won't be too much different. See I haven't worked at a clothing store in years so I'm a little worried about running a cash register but a few days of work 8-10 hours and we'll be fine lol
> 
> I found out today we're going 2 days early and staying at Pop or All Star I'm excited because I've never stayed in a resort before.



Oh the resorts are so wonderful!  Its like the magic never ends! lol I've stayed at both for Cheerleading! The pools are great! Yeah were... leaving the 28th so were having a mini vacation! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh the resorts are so wonderful!  Its like the magic never ends! lol I've stayed at both for Cheerleading! The pools are great! Yeah were... leaving the 28th so were having a mini vacation! lol



That's awesome we're leaving on the 30th. I'm 100% sure we won't actually go to a park unless we go the night we arrive which could happen but I doubt it lol.

haha all this talking about it makes me want to pack what I got and go lol


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's awesome we're leaving on the 30th. I'm 100% sure we won't actually go to a park unless we go the night we arrive which could happen but I doubt it lol.
> 
> haha all this talking about it makes me want to pack what I got and go lol



llol Yeah I WOULD want to go now but I want to make sure I got everything first!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> llol Yeah I WOULD want to go now but I want to make sure I got everything first!



I would love it if we could arrive at an early date.  its really too bad its cut a little short this year.


----------



## JessBrennan

just uploaded a new post on my blog!  i hope to keep it up while in disney so future csers can read it.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> I would love it if we could arrive at an early date.  its really too bad its cut a little short this year.



yeah me too  But, hopefully we will be able to extend


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> yeah me too  But, hopefully we will be able to extend



honestly if I don't get to extend I will be very upset, because I'll have nothing to do from January till the following August except work at a crummy grocery store that barely gives me hours.   i really hope that my full dream will come true though!


----------



## caimart

Your name?: Caitie :]

2. Are you legal (over 21)?: Nope 17 but I'll be 18 in May!

3. Male or female?: Female

4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): Straight

5. Where do you live?: Massachusetts

6. What role will you have at Disney?: Attractions!

7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?: September 1st - January 14th

8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? Vista Way

9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?: Hmm...probably one with more roommates and more rooms.

10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?: Yes and hopefully because I would love to host a party 

11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well?: All the good fast food we don't have in Mass like Chik-fil-A and Sonic! And I can cook...but I don't like it at all!

12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?: Funny, friendly, and outgoing 

13. What kind of music/movies do you like?: I love allll kinds of music (really, my recently played playlist includes Elvis Presley and The Misfits, odd I know!) and I like comedies and thrillers :]

14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?: Nope.

15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic): Nope.

16. Are you a night person or a morning person?: Night person for sure.

17. Are you driving or flying down?: Driving down with my mom, dad, and brother.  I'm going to be there early because we had already planned a vacation for that time anyway! So excited :]

18. What do you do for fun?: Figure skating, reading, watching really terrible reality tv  

19. What is your favorite quote?: "Shoot for the moon.  Even if you miss, you will land among the stars."

20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?: Meeting everyone & working at my most favorite place in the world :]

21. Favorite things to do when not working: Hanging out with my family and my friends.

22. Name one good quality about yourself: I try to see the good in everything and everyone :]

23. Name one bad quality about yourself: I overanalyze things :x plus I'm afraid of embarrassing things, like birds!

24: Your college: Well, Disney!

25: Your major: I'm thinking about going into hospitality, but I've changed my mind about a million times so who knows!

26. Any medical conditions (optional): None.

27. Are you messy/tidy?: Usually tidy!I can be messy but if I'm living with someone else I probably won't be messy!

28. Anything else you want to state: I'm really excited to meet everyone and I hope we all have the time of our lives :]

29. Favorite Disney movie? Beauty and the Beast, Lilo and Stitch, Up, and WALL-E.

30. How many times have you been to Disney? 5 times, 6 in August.

31. Favorite park? Magic Kingdom :]

32. Favorite ride? Expedition Everest & Big Thunder Mountain.

33. Favorite show? I'm thinking this means Disney show so I'm going to go with Wishes! (If it's TV show then It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia! haha) 

34. Favorite resort? Lovveee The Polynesian Resort :]

35. Favorite dining? Ohana's

36. Favorite character? Sooo many, but right now it's Charlotte from Princess and the Frog, Belle, Meg from Hercules, and Stitch!


----------



## jujuberry

I got an XBOX 360 Pro today!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Wow has this thread been dead today or what?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Wow has this thread been dead today or what?



Lol wow. I guess everyone is busy


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Lol wow. I guess everyone is busy



Yeah looks like. I'm doing some CS shopping tomorrow


----------



## jujuberry

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah looks like. I'm doing some CS shopping tomorrow



Me too. Hopefully I'll be picking up my bed sheets. =D 
And some other useful stuff.


----------



## CrazySteph

Hello Friends!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hello Friends!



Hello Steph!  How are you?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hello Friends!



Hello! How is everyone today?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hello Friends!



Hey Steph!



Nichele said:


> Hello! How is everyone today?



Hey Nichele doing good today! Baseball game at 3 then CS shopping around 6 or 7!

How are you?


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Hello! How is everyone today?



Pretty Good! I have to work though  maybe I can convince my mom to take ME CS shopping tomorrow lol




WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nichele doing good today! Baseball game at 3 then CS shopping around 6 or 7!
> 
> How are you?




Lucky!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey Steph!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Nichele doing good today! Baseball game at 3 then CS shopping around 6 or 7!
> 
> How are you?



lucky! I want to go CS shopping! lol That sounds like fun!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Pretty Good! I have to work though  maybe I can convince my mom to take ME CS shopping tomorrow lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky!



I have work too steph,


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Pretty Good! I have to work though  maybe I can convince my mom to take ME CS shopping tomorrow lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky!



Have fun at work!




Nichele said:


> lucky! I want to go CS shopping! lol That sounds like fun!



haha I guess it's just going to be apartment stuff though.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Have fun at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I guess it's just going to be apartment stuff though.



yeah, but its better than sitting at home...ugh Im looking at a verrry boring day


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> yeah, but its better than sitting at home...ugh Im looking at a verrry boring day



yeah true and aww I'm sorry that sucks. But just think in not too long you won't be saying those words again!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> yeah true and aww I'm sorry that sucks. But just think in not too long you won't be saying those words again!



Lol yea. That's how I keep myself going. I keep thinking "4 months 4months....only 4 more months" lol


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> yeah, but its better than sitting at home...ugh Im looking at a verrry boring day


I wish I was shopping too!  I am just going to have to make my lists of what I need to bring to Disney all day!  Then we have to go celebrate my dad's birthday.


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> I wish I was shopping too!  I am just going to have to make my lists of what I need to bring to Disney all day!  Then we have to go celebrate my dad's birthday.



Yeah, I have my packing list...and it just keeps growing and growing! lol Happy birthday to your dad! 

Doin' a birthday dance!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Yeah, I have my packing list...and it just keeps growing and growing! lol Happy birthday to your dad!
> 
> Doin' a birthday dance!



I'm afraid of how my list is going to come out!  I have a real bad habit of bringing too much stuff when I go somewhere (thanks to my mom! She does the same thing ) so my list will probably turn out to be a novel


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Well guys I went early didn't get too much just sheets for my bed a dry erase board for reminders and what not. Some towels and stuff it was really nothing major. But my mom went back on her word she bought all the stuff for me and said "I meant you have to buy clothes and a camera etc. if you want them." So yay my mom helped me out!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

I GOT ACCEPTED TO CAREER START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!    


YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyler8lee

I got in! Quick service food and beverage!!!!


----------



## tyler8lee

CreativeCreativity said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED TO CAREER START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GO ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



dang i wish i would have got attractions i got quick service food and beverage  but oh well i got IN!!!!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

tyler8lee said:


> dang i wish i would have got attractions i got quick service food and beverage  but oh well i got IN!!!!



Aw, don't worry! At least you can sneak eating some of the food you'd be serving! Free lunch anyone?  You can tellI think with my stomach xD

And congrats in getting in!!!


----------



## tyler8lee

CreativeCreativity said:


> Aw, don't worry! At least you can sneak eating some of the food you'd be serving! Free lunch anyone?  You can tellI think with my stomach xD
> 
> And congrats in getting in!!!



Yeah dude you to im so pumped now!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

tyler8lee said:


> Yeah dude you to im so pumped now!


w00t!!! I haven't gotten my e-mail yet, but I am definitely going to be stalking it now. My grandpa walked into my room and handed it to me and I just stared at it thinking: "Uh-oh, what happened? I'm not suppose to get anything for another 2-3 weeks....." So I ripped the envelope open and took a breath --- and opened the folder quickly to read "Congratulations!". Yeeeesssssss. I jumped out of my bed, screaming (which is the first time I ever did so for anything) xD 

Do you have a blogspot? I'll follow you if you follow me, haha. My blog is Peter Pan themed (surprise?) so it's wonderfully different than everyone elses


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> I'm afraid of how my list is going to come out!  I have a real bad habit of bringing too much stuff when I go somewhere (thanks to my mom! She does the same thing ) so my list will probably turn out to be a novel



lol yup. I tend to be an over packer too. But thats good because theres less of a chance that we forget something 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well guys I went early didn't get too much just sheets for my bed a dry erase board for reminders and what not. Some towels and stuff it was really nothing major. But my mom went back on her word she bought all the stuff for me and said "I meant you have to buy clothes and a camera etc. if you want them." So yay my mom helped me out!



o0o0o..I have to get a dry erase board too. I didnt put that on my list yet...



CreativeCreativity said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED TO CAREER START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GO ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





tyler8lee said:


> I got in! Quick service food and beverage!!!!



Congrats you guys!!! See ya at Disney!


----------



## tyler8lee

CreativeCreativity said:


> w00t!!! I haven't gotten my e-mail yet, but I am definitely going to be stalking it now. My grandpa walked into my room and handed it to me and I just stared at it thinking: "Uh-oh, what happened? I'm not suppose to get anything for another 2-3 weeks....." So I ripped the envelope open and took a breath --- and opened the folder quickly to read "Congratulations!". Yeeeesssssss. I jumped out of my bed, screaming (which is the first time I ever did so for anything) xD
> 
> Do you have a blogspot? I'll follow you if you follow me, haha. My blog is Peter Pan themed (surprise?) so it's wonderfully different than everyone elses



I know it only took 2 weeks thats so weird hahaha but so sick!!!! i went got the mail saw it and was like man its kinda small i dont know if this is going to be good and then i say it was the orange folder and oh yeah!!!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Nichele said:


> lol yup. I tend to be an over packer too. But thats good because theres less of a chance that we forget something
> 
> 
> 
> o0o0o..I have to get a dry erase board too. I didnt put that on my list yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats you guys!!! See ya at Disney!



Oh, yes! I'm excited to meet everyone


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> lol yup. I tend to be an over packer too. But thats good because theres less of a chance that we forget something
> 
> 
> 
> o0o0o..I have to get a dry erase board too. I didnt put that on my list yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats you guys!!! See ya at Disney!



THANKS its going to be so cool to see all of you


----------



## tyler8lee

CreativeCreativity said:


> Oh, yes! I'm excited to meet everyone



Dude did you pay your fee and and accept it yet? I just did that and got VISTA WAY!


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Dude did you pay your fee and and accept it yet? I just did that and got VISTA WAY!



they assigned you an apartment already?? that doesnt sound right. Check in is at Vista Way and you will get your apartment from there....is that what you meant??


----------



## CreativeCreativity

tyler8lee said:


> Dude did you pay your fee and and accept it yet? I just did that and got VISTA WAY!



Man, I haven't gotten the e-mail yet. I keep on refreshing it and nothing! Is Vista Way good? I haven't really read into the apartments, haha.


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> they assigned you an apartment already?? that doesnt sound right. Check in is at Vista Way and you will get your apartment from there....is that what you meant??



Umm yeah hahaha it just says meet there hahaha my bad


----------



## Nichele

CreativeCreativity said:


> Man, I haven't gotten the e-mail yet. I keep on refreshing it and nothing! Is Vista Way good? I haven't really read into the apartments, haha.



you dont get an email. In you packet...on one of the letters, it gives you a web address.


----------



## tyler8lee

CreativeCreativity said:


> Man, I haven't gotten the e-mail yet. I keep on refreshing it and nothing! Is Vista Way good? I haven't really read into the apartments, haha.



did it direct you to another page after you paid?


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Umm yeah hahaha it just says meet there hahaha my bad



lol no problem!  Is Vista Way the apartment you want?


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Nichele said:


> you dont get an email. In you packet...on one of the letters, it gives you a web address.



Oh, yes, you're right. Sorry, I read it but it didn't seep into the head, haha.


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> lol no problem!  Is Vista Way the apartment you want?



i dont really know hahaha but i just am glad i got accepted hahaha


----------



## Nichele

CreativeCreativity said:


> Oh, yes, you're right. Sorry, I read it but it didn't seep into the head, haha.



lol no problem  it is pretty overwhelming! lol


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> i dont really know hahaha but i just am glad i got accepted hahaha



lol I'm with you. I'm so excited that you guys got in!!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Nichele said:


> lol I'm with you. I'm so excited that you guys got in!!



Haha, you're really sweet 


Now, I can finally go and buy my things for the fall <3


----------



## Nichele

CreativeCreativity said:


> Haha, you're really sweet
> 
> 
> Now, I can finally go and buy my things for the fall <3



Aw thanks! 

yay!! Shopping is so much fun! Lol


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Aw thanks!
> 
> yay!! Shopping is so much fun! Lol



yes it is.  i actually i wish i needed more stuff just so i could go shopping for it!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Wow a lot of you got in! Congrats to all of you! Can't wait to meet you all in September!!!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Nichele said:


> Aw thanks!
> 
> yay!! Shopping is so much fun! Lol



It is!! -- If you have money, haha xD

Oh, so I guess I can finally do that roommate questionnaire? I was itching to do it, hehe


----------



## CreativeCreativity

_1. Your name?_
Melanie 

_2. Are you legal (over 21)?_
I'm legal, but not 21, haha. I'm 18!

_3. Male or female?_
Female

_4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): _
Straight

_5. Where do you live?:_
Florida, just moved from Long Island, NY, about 2 months ago.

_6. What role will you have at Disney? _
Attractions!!!! 

_7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?_
September 1st - January 14th

_8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? _
I actually don't care? I would like to be in a very social complex. Like someone will say: "We're watching Peter Pan in my apartment! Who ever wants to come, can come!" and everyone's all "Yeah! I'll bring the popcorn! I'll bring the soda!" and stuff. Maybe even dress up a bit and have some fun 

_9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?_
Don't care. I'm not picky about how many I want.

_10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?_
I hate hosting parties because things usually go from for me? So don't expect any parties from me -- except me saying that movie party from question 8, haha. Other than that, I love to party! 

_11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well?_
I am a HORRIBLE cook. Just as a fair warning: DO NOT let me cook in the kitchen. I'm known for catching my food on fire and cooking inedible things....just...don't let me cook, haha. My favorite food is shrimp. I LOOOOVE shrimp. 

_12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?_
Happy, Energetic, Friendly

_13. What kind of music/movies do you like?_
Music: It all depends on the song! I usually avoid 'rap' and 'death metal' like the plague, but I'm more of a Soundtracks kind of person.
Movies: Well, I'm a huge Tim Burton fan, so you'll see my little Tim Burton dvds, haha. I usually like movies with fantasy and adventure.

_14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?_
I don't smoke and never will smoke.

_15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic)_
No.

_16. Are you a night person or a morning person?_
I am DEFINITELY a 100% night person.

_17. Are you driving or flying down?_
I'm driving down with my mom.

_18. What do you do for fun?_
Watch movies, act, sing, dance, draw, write, and anything that comes to mind, really. I love using my imagination 

_19. What is your favorite quote?_
It's between:
"Every cloud has a silver lining" - George Lansbury
and
"Keep Moving Forward" - Walt Disney

_20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?_
New adventures!

_21. Favorite things to do when not working: _
Hanging out with friends, exploring the area, and anything else that comes to mind.

_22. Name one good quality about yourself:_
I'm a lot of fun. I'm the kind of person who sings and dances randomly, who talks in silly accents, and loves being silly and optimistic.

_23. Name one bad quality about yourself:_
I'm blunt and honest. A lot of people don't like that, lol.

_24: Your college:_
I want to attend UCF 

_25: Your major:_
I want to major in Film and minor in Art and Writing! 

_26. Any medical conditions (optional):_
Except for being a teenager? None 

_27. Are you messy/tidy?_
I'm in between. Messy in the week, tidy on the weekends.

_28. Anything else you want to state?_
Well, I usually say what's on my mind and I'm pretty blunt/honest so if I offend any of you, please don't say it behind my back, just take me aside and tell me so we can talk it out. How am I suppose to know something I did offended/hurt you if you never tell me? Other than that, I'm a goofball to be with and I love to explore my surroundings (I'm very curious) so make sure you have a gps on me. I usually wander off without telling anyone, haha  Ummm, I like my space sometimes? Talk to me if you want to know more 

_29. Favorite Disney movie? _
Uhhh -- I don't have one, haha. That would be impossible.

_30. How many times have you been to Disney? _
4 times in my entire life, lol.

_31. Favorite park? _
Magic Kingdom!!!!! 

_32. Favorite ride? _
Peter Pan, hehe

_33. Favorite show? _
Non-fictional: Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution
Fictional: Freakazoid, Family Guy, Futurama, and so much more, lol

_34. Favorite resort? _
Don't have one.

_35. Favorite dining?_
Hard Rock Cafe?

_36. Favorite character?_
What, for Disney?
Male: Peter Pan, Aladdin, Lumiere, Mad Hatter, Genie
Female: Belle, Mulan, Jasmin, Ariel, Tinker Bell
*All characters in Lilo and Stitch


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> Aw thanks!
> 
> yay!! Shopping is so much fun! Lol



hey where can i find the list of things to bring?


----------



## caimart

Hi everyone  so I just started a blog and here it is...


http://caimart.blogspot.com/

It's a work in progress, but I hope to get some followers


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

tyler8lee said:


> hey where can i find the list of things to bring?



Here is stephs list just click on the link.
http://disneysteph.blogspot.com/2010/04/im-in.html




caimart said:


> Hi everyone  so I just started a blog and here it is...
> 
> 
> http://caimart.blogspot.com/
> 
> It's a work in progress, but I hope to get some followers


 Awesome I'm joining!


----------



## CrazySteph

GOOD news!!! YOu know my best friend that I was wanting to get in?? 
WELL SHE GOT IN!! QSFB like I did lol (again, cause of your experience) 

SO were going to be roommates BUT were looking for 4 other girls as well!!

OMG NOW IM SUPER EXCITED!! being THAT far away from home will be a lot easier with someone whos practically my sister!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> GOOD news!!! YOu know my best friend that I was wanting to get in??
> WELL SHE GOT IN!! QSFB like I did lol (again, cause of your experience)
> 
> SO were going to be roommates BUT were looking for 4 other girls as well!!
> 
> OMG NOW IM SUPER EXCITED!! being THAT far away from home will be a lot easier with someone whos practically my sister!!



Yay! I'm happy for you both!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yay! I'm happy for you both!



Thank You! and She's only been to Disney once (actually just last summer and when she came back she wanted to do the program too lol) so I'm excited to take her on all the stuff she hasn't been to! 

Just like you guys as well! lol I love seeing new people ride Dinosaur or TOT! It's the best feeling! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Thank You! and She's only been to Disney once (actually just last summer and when she came back she wanted to do the program too lol) so I'm excited to take her on all the stuff she hasn't been to!
> 
> Just like you guys as well! lol I love seeing new people ride Dinosaur or TOT! It's the best feeling! lol



That's awesome I'm ready to ride it all!  and explore all the parks!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's awesome I'm ready to ride it all!  and explore all the parks!



I know me too.. lol words can't describe how I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> GOOD news!!! YOu know my best friend that I was wanting to get in??
> WELL SHE GOT IN!! QSFB like I did lol (again, cause of your experience)
> 
> SO were going to be roommates BUT were looking for 4 other girls as well!!
> 
> OMG NOW IM SUPER EXCITED!! being THAT far away from home will be a lot easier with someone whos practically my sister!!



Yay! Congrats on your friend!


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> GOOD news!!! YOu know my best friend that I was wanting to get in??
> WELL SHE GOT IN!! QSFB like I did lol (again, cause of your experience)
> 
> SO were going to be roommates BUT were looking for 4 other girls as well!!
> 
> OMG NOW IM SUPER EXCITED!! being THAT far away from home will be a lot easier with someone whos practically my sister!!



Congrats that's so exciting!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

caimart said:


> Hi everyone  so I just started a blog and here it is...
> 
> 
> http://caimart.blogspot.com/
> 
> It's a work in progress, but I hope to get some followers



I'm making my own too! Mine is http://firstlostgirl.blogspot.com/

I'll follow you. Follow me too!


----------



## caimart

CreativeCreativity said:


> I'm making my own too! Mine is http://firstlostgirl.blogspot.com/
> 
> I'll follow you. Follow me too!



Thanks! I'm following you now too


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

So whats everyone up too this evening?


----------



## SP5

So this is the disboards? I hear a lot of people speak about these forums. I've actually came here a few times just to see some things, what people talk about, and so on, but never really wanted to register cause I didn't want to get jinxed. But with me now being accepted in the CareerStart program(QSFB is my role), I'd figure I would finally register. So here I am. 

I see a few people here from the Disney CareerStart facebook group, well you all are probably from the facebook group, lol.

Anyways. I should of said this earlier in the post, but my name is Sean, most of my friends call me SMP(it's my initials, Sean Michael Prime, catchy I know lol). You guys can call me whatever you want, doesn't matter to me. 

Well, that's all I've got to say for now. Can't wait until the program starts!!


----------



## caimart

SP5 said:


> So this is the disboards? I hear a lot of people speak about these forums. I've actually came here a few times just to see some things, what people talk about, and so on, but never really wanted to register cause I didn't want to get jinxed. But with me now being accepted in the CareerStart program(QSFB is my role), I'd figure I would finally register. So here I am.
> 
> I see a few people here from the Disney CareerStart facebook group, well you all are probably from the facebook group, lol.
> 
> Anyways. I should of said this earlier in the post, but my name is Sean, most of my friends call me SMP(it's my initials, Sean Michael Prime, catchy I know lol). You guys can call me whatever you want, doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Well, that's all I've got to say for now. Can't wait until the program starts!!




Hi and congrats on getting in!!  I did the same thing I thought I would jinx myself by joining all the facebook groups and message boards!


----------



## Nichele

SP5 said:


> So this is the disboards? I hear a lot of people speak about these forums. I've actually came here a few times just to see some things, what people talk about, and so on, but never really wanted to register cause I didn't want to get jinxed. But with me now being accepted in the CareerStart program(QSFB is my role), I'd figure I would finally register. So here I am.
> 
> I see a few people here from the Disney CareerStart facebook group, well you all are probably from the facebook group, lol.
> 
> Anyways. I should of said this earlier in the post, but my name is Sean, most of my friends call me SMP(it's my initials, Sean Michael Prime, catchy I know lol). You guys can call me whatever you want, doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Well, that's all I've got to say for now. Can't wait until the program starts!!



Hi! I'm nichele. I'm on the facebook group too! Congrats on getting in and welcome to te boards!


----------



## NiCO0303

Hey everybody!! wow feel like i havent been on here in forever!!!  Congrats to everyone that just got in!!! im super excited to meet you all!!!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

SP5 said:


> So this is the disboards? I hear a lot of people speak about these forums. I've actually came here a few times just to see some things, what people talk about, and so on, but never really wanted to register cause I didn't want to get jinxed. But with me now being accepted in the CareerStart program(QSFB is my role), I'd figure I would finally register. So here I am.
> 
> I see a few people here from the Disney CareerStart facebook group, well you all are probably from the facebook group, lol.
> 
> Anyways. I should of said this earlier in the post, but my name is Sean, most of my friends call me SMP(it's my initials, Sean Michael Prime, catchy I know lol). You guys can call me whatever you want, doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Well, that's all I've got to say for now. Can't wait until the program starts!!



Oh hi! I remember your name from the facebook page! Congrats on getting in! I'm in QSFB as well!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

SP5 said:


> So this is the disboards? I hear a lot of people speak about these forums. I've actually came here a few times just to see some things, what people talk about, and so on, but never really wanted to register cause I didn't want to get jinxed. But with me now being accepted in the CareerStart program(QSFB is my role), I'd figure I would finally register. So here I am.
> 
> I see a few people here from the Disney CareerStart facebook group, well you all are probably from the facebook group, lol.
> 
> Anyways. I should of said this earlier in the post, but my name is Sean, most of my friends call me SMP(it's my initials, Sean Michael Prime, catchy I know lol). You guys can call me whatever you want, doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Well, that's all I've got to say for now. Can't wait until the program starts!!



Yeah man congrats again!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah man congrats again!



Hey! how was your careerstart shopping?!? lol i convinced my mom to go today and heres what we accomplished!!

A Toy Story Trash Bin
(based off the colors of the trash bin) we got a shower curtain
a soap dispenser
toothbrush holder
a Comforter
Bed sheets
matching pillow cases


it was a goood day lol


----------



## mattwill89

CreativeCreativity said:


> I GOT ACCEPTED TO CAREER START!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GO ATTRACTIONS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey, Congradulations!!! Hopefully that will be the case for me.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! how was your careerstart shopping?!? lol i convinced my mom to go today and heres what we accomplished!!
> 
> A Toy Story Trash Bin
> (based off the colors of the trash bin) we got a shower curtain
> a soap dispenser
> toothbrush holder
> a Comforter
> Bed sheets
> matching pillow cases
> 
> 
> it was a goood day lol



That's awesome! Mine went well I got

Bed sheets
towels 
dry erase board/planner for my room
some cups because I'm paranoid 
and I settled on a camera to get just haven't actually gotten it yet.

Looks like you got a good amount of stuff though!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's awesome! Mine went well I got
> 
> Bed sheets
> towels
> dry erase board/planner for my room
> some cups because I'm paranoid
> and I settled on a camera to get just haven't actually gotten it yet.
> 
> Looks like you got a good amount of stuff though!



Oh I need a dry erase board! lol gosh Im so nervous! I just want to be prepared!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh I need a dry erase board! lol gosh Im so nervous! I just want to be prepared!!



haha You got plenty of time to get it all!


----------



## CrazySteph

Oh I know, I'm just way to excited


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh I know, I'm just way to excited



Me too! I think it's going to be soooo much fun!


----------



## CrazySteph

Here is my bathroom set colors


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Here is my bathroom set colors



haha I like how it all matches...I didn't even think about stuff for the bathroom more stuff to add to the list...


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I like how it all matches...I didn't even think about stuff for the bathroom more stuff to add to the list...



Thanks! I picked up the Trash Bin first and my mom found all the rest of the stuff in another aile! I was sooo lucky it all matches lol 

Yeah i know. that list just goes onn and oooonn lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Thanks! I picked up the Trash Bin first and my mom found all the rest of the stuff in another aile! I was sooo lucky it all matches lol
> 
> Yeah i know. that list just goes onn and oooonn lol



haha I was actually going to ask you which one you picked out first lol because it's all a perfect match.

and ugh I know we probably won't ever have everything.


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's awesome! Mine went well I got
> 
> Bed sheets
> towels
> dry erase board/planner for my room
> some cups because I'm paranoid
> and I settled on a camera to get just haven't actually gotten it yet.
> 
> Looks like you got a good amount of stuff though!



wait, you guys went careerstart shopping? where did you go? sounds like you got alot of cool stuff!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> wait, you guys went careerstart shopping? where did you go? sounds like you got alot of cool stuff!



Not sure about Steph I just went to Walmart though. None of my stuff is Disney related though. I just got generic stuff.


----------



## Nichele

Lol. I've been shopping too! I got these awesome disney sheets! Lol and I got bathroom stuff too. But it's blue brown and green. And I'm going to Orlando next month so I might get some more things!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Here is my bathroom set colors



omg stephj i love it!  I'm so jealous!

As for me i got a few random things yesterday.

i got a buzz and woody lanyard for my id.
then i found a whole bunch of disney scrapbooking stuff on clearance so i bought:
~about 5 sheets of the gang in squares
~two of Mickey sheets with spots for photos
~2 of the gang on a roller coaster( i thought it fit perfectly)
~and one of cinderella.  i'm not the biggest cinderella fan but i though it would look good for pics of the castle
~a sheet of mickey and the gang stickers with cute little sayings
~crayola stickers of dinosaurs for any t-rex or dinosaur ride pictures


----------



## JessBrennan

SP5 said:


> So this is the disboards? I hear a lot of people speak about these forums. I've actually came here a few times just to see some things, what people talk about, and so on, but never really wanted to register cause I didn't want to get jinxed. But with me now being accepted in the CareerStart program(QSFB is my role), I'd figure I would finally register. So here I am.
> 
> I see a few people here from the Disney CareerStart facebook group, well you all are probably from the facebook group, lol.
> 
> Anyways. I should of said this earlier in the post, but my name is Sean, most of my friends call me SMP(it's my initials, Sean Michael Prime, catchy I know lol). You guys can call me whatever you want, doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Well, that's all I've got to say for now. Can't wait until the program starts!!



congrats, I'm on the face book group too. and i'll also be qsfb!


----------



## NiCO0303

goooood morningg


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> goooood morningg



Good morning  You havent been on in awhile! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> goooood morningg



g'morning nico! where have ya been?


----------



## NiCO0303

i know! been working and getting ready for this weekend!!! GRAD NIGHT!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> i know! been working and getting ready for this weekend!!! GRAD NIGHT!!!



lucky. we don't even have a grad night!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> i know! been working and getting ready for this weekend!!! GRAD NIGHT!!!



Woot!! Yesss! So excited! I am so riding the Simpsons ride! lol 
You're lucky you're going to Disney!


----------



## NiCO0303

im super duper excited because this will be the first time (since getting accepted) that ill be there eeeekkk


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> im super duper excited because this will be the first time (since getting accepted) that ill be there eeeekkk



lol awesome! I havent been there since...middle school I think...wow..I didnt realize how long its been...lol Is it at MK or epcot?


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> lol awesome! I havent been there since...middle school I think...wow..I didnt realize how long its been...lol Is it at MK or epcot?



i haven't been to disney since middle school either i'm excited to see all the new stuff.


----------



## NiCO0303

Nichele said:


> lol awesome! I havent been there since...middle school I think...wow..I didnt realize how long its been...lol Is it at MK or epcot?



its in mk!!!!! and all the attractions will be open keri hilson and paramore are the performers!!!! i think we're going to a pre party in treasure island though


----------



## NiCO0303

JessBrennan said:


> i haven't been to disney since middle school either i'm excited to see all the new stuff.



meeeee tooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> its in mk!!!!! and all the attractions will be open keri hilson and paramore are the performers!!!! i think we're going to a pre party in treasure island though



holy cow are you lucky! disney and a famous band thats crazy!


----------



## NiCO0303

JessBrennan said:


> holy cow are you lucky! disney and a famous band thats crazy!



we stay all night then its like straight on to graduation     aaaahhh im super nervous!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> we stay all night then its like straight on to graduation     aaaahhh im super nervous!!!



when do you graduate?


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> its in mk!!!!! and all the attractions will be open keri hilson and paramore are the performers!!!! i think we're going to a pre party in treasure island though



Ah Lucky! lol I think All Time Low is playing at Universal...but Im going to be too busy riding the rides! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Ah Lucky! lol I think All Time Low is playing at Universal...but Im going to be too busy riding the rides! lol



i love all time low.  they are one of my favorite bands. and sophomore year i was completely in love with Alex Gaskarth(the lead singer).


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> i love all time low.  they are one of my favorite bands. and sophomore year i was completely in love with Alex Gaskarth(the lead singer).



lol Im not a huge fan. But I LOVE the song they did on the "Almost Alice" CD


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> lol Im not a huge fan. But I LOVE the song they did on the "Almost Alice" CD



i haven't heard it before.  although i have like every other song.  I sort of grew away from music for a  while. but i'm back! haha


----------



## NiCO0303

JessBrennan said:


> when do you graduate?



June 8th @ 1p.m.


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> June 8th @ 1p.m.



im not even out of school yet.  i get out on the ninth then graduation is the 18. your lucky!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> June 8th @ 1p.m.



Weird. We graduate May 29th. Wonder why so late


----------



## CrazySteph

Im glad you guys like All Time Low too! lol I never heard of them until my boyfriend, who was like OBESSESED with them, gave me a cd lol

Heehee! I'm so excited for CS!  My friend you know? Her birthday is Nov. 19th and she Is in LOVE with Harry Potter and she already planned on seeing the Midnight of the new movie since it comes out on her bday! lol I know theres other Harry Potter fans on here! lol I love like planning all the cool stuff!


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> June 8th @ 1p.m.



We graduate 'late' too. (June 6th) but I know Florida kids start in August. And we don't.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Im glad you guys like All Time Low too! lol I never heard of them until my boyfriend, who was like OBESSESED with them, gave me a cd lol
> 
> Heehee! I'm so excited for CS!  My friend you know? Her birthday is Nov. 19th and she Is in LOVE with Harry Potter and she already planned on seeing the Midnight of the new movie since it comes out on her bday! lol I know theres other Harry Potter fans on here! lol I love like planning all the cool stuff!



lol I like Harry Potter. I didnt know thats when it came out! Cool!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Off topic here but I shaved my hair today!

I want to dress differently when I go to Disney so I thought maybe buzzed hair?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Off topic here but I shaved my hair today!
> 
> I want to dress differently when I go to Disney so I thought maybe buzzed hair?



yeah, I saw your FB pic...
I am laughing WITH you, not at you! lol
It looked good


----------



## CrazySteph

So.. What's everyones opinions about the 3 apartment complexes?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> So.. What's everyones opinions about the 3 apartment complexes?



Woot Woot! Chatham! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Woot Woot! Chatham! lol



I agree! I'm afraid we wont get it tho! lol I get so paranoid..


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> yeah, I saw your FB pic...
> I am laughing WITH you, not at you! lol
> It looked good



haha thanks!



CrazySteph said:


> So.. What's everyones opinions about the 3 apartment complexes?



I don't think we'll have a choice like you said but seems like Chatham seems to be the nicest.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll have a choice like you said but seems like Chatham seems to be the nicest.



lol No problem! 
Yeah, I dont think that we will have a choice eaither...but if you awesome roommates...then it really doesnt matter where you live


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol No problem!
> Yeah, I dont think that we will have a choice eaither...but if you awesome roommates...then it really doesnt matter where you live



Yea this is true. I think we will get spread out though I'm kind of hoping to live in Vista because it sounds like it's the party one and I'm out going. I get bored easily so always having people wanting to hang out and stuff is perfect for me.


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yea this is true. I think we will get spread out though I'm kind of hoping to live in Vista because it sounds like it's the party one and I'm out going. I get bored easily so always having people wanting to hang out and stuff is perfect for me.



Same here! I would like to have Chatham or Patterson because they're sooo nice but I have Disney Housing on Twitter lol and all the like events are hosted at Vista Way and I like to socialize! So Vista would definatly not be that bad lol



Nichele said:


> lol No problem!
> Yeah, I dont think that we will have a choice eaither...but if you awesome roommates...then it really doesnt matter where you live



Oh For sure  
I think we'll have a blast WHEREVER were at!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yea this is true. I think we will get spread out though I'm kind of hoping to live in Vista because it sounds like it's the party one and I'm out going. I get bored easily so always having people wanting to hang out and stuff is perfect for me.



yeah, we more than likley will be spread out. That sucks,  But then we will get to meet new people! 
The only reason I would like Vista Way is because its so close to all of the stores. I dont have a car so transportation is a big deal. But, Chatham is what I am aiming for


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Same here! I would like to have Chatham or Patterson because they're sooo nice but I have Disney Housing on Twitter lol and all the like events are hosted at Vista Way and I like to socialize! So Vista would definatly not be that bad lol



Yeah if I had choice I would probably pick one of the nicer ones so I'm kind of torn lol



Nichele said:


> yeah, we more than likley will be spread out. That sucks,  But then we will get to meet new people!
> The only reason I would like Vista Way is because its so close to all of the stores. I dont have a car so transportation is a big deal. But, Chatham is what I am aiming for



Anytime I'm not at work I'd be more than happy to give you a ride anywhere! Store work anything so don't be shy about asking!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah if I had choice I would probably pick one of the nicer ones so I'm kind of torn lol
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime I'm not at work I'd be more than happy to give you a ride anywhere! Store work anything so don't be shy about asking!



lol Well, Vista has grown on me, I will say that 

Aw! Thanks! I might take you up on that! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol Well, Vista has grown on me, I will say that
> 
> Aw! Thanks! I might take you up on that! lol



It's no problem at all I would do it for any one of my friends here so it's going to be no different there.


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol Well, Vista has grown on me, I will say that
> 
> Aw! Thanks! I might take you up on that! lol



Yeah, I think we might have to have Vista Way. But, are we still going to ask for Chatham? lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Yeah, I think we might have to have Vista Way. But, are we still going to ask for Chatham? lol



haha of course you have to at least ask I mean all they can say is no right?


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha of course you have to at least ask I mean all they can say is no right?



Oh no! lol I meant like.. idk if we all wanted Chatham or Vista Way! (were going to HOPEFULLY be roommates haha) but uhh yeah I mean.. Idkk.. I can't decide which apartment to live in so I'll just go with whatever my roommates want lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh no! lol I meant like.. idk if we all wanted Chatham or Vista Way! (were going to HOPEFULLY be roommates haha) but uhh yeah I mean.. Idkk.. I can't decide which apartment to live in so I'll just go with whatever my roommates want lol



haha so you and Nichele and your friend Brittany are all rooming together? That sounds fun! You guys will all know each other pretty well!(Sorry I jumped on the train a little late with this one lol)


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha so you and Nichele and your friend Brittany are all rooming together? That sounds fun! You guys will all know each other pretty well!(Sorry I jumped on the train a little late with this one lol)



Yep and I think Nichele's actual roommate is Taylor (right?) and were looking for 2 other girls lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Yep and I think Nichele's actual roommate is Taylor (right?) and were looking for 2 other girls lol



Aww...you guys are lucky...I have to go in with no clue


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Aww...you guys are lucky...I have to go in with no clue



Aw but theres a lot of guys on the Facebook page that are really nice!


----------



## Nichele

Lol Chatham Fer sure! But if they say that they only have vista...I'm not going to cry. Lol so we can ask for Chatham cuz ya never know! So yeah Taylor and I are going to be roommates! Woot'


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Lol Chatham Fer sure! But if they say that they only have vista...I'm not going to cry. Lol so we can ask for Chatham cuz ya never know! So yeah Taylor and I are going to be roommates! Woot'



Awesome! I'm so Excited! lol Do you mind rooming with Britt and I? You don't have to! haha


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Awesome! I'm so Excited! lol Do you mind rooming with Britt and I? You don't have to! haha



Taylor and I are soooo excites to room with you guys!! We were talking on fb lol...she's almost as excited as meee! Maybe more! Lol if that's possible. Do u have any idea who the last two roommates could be?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Aw but theres a lot of guys on the Facebook page that are really nice!



Yeah but they have to be 21 or older though so I have that little problem lingering over me lol


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah but they have to be 21 or older though so I have that little problem lingering over me lol



Oh. Is there anyone on there over 21? I thought there was...


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Taylor and I are soooo excites to room with you guys!! We were talking on fb lol...she's almost as excited as meee! Maybe more! Lol if that's possible. Do u have any idea who the last two roommates could be?



Aw good! I told Britt today at school and I TOLD her to get on the Boards but she works like 24/7! and I have no idea lol 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah but they have to be 21 or older though so I have that little problem lingering over me lol



but can't you choose to be with under too?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Oh. Is there anyone on there over 21? I thought there was...



I think there is one guy or maybe 2.



CrazySteph said:


> Aw good! I told Britt today at school and I TOLD her to get on the Boards but she works like 24/7! and I have no idea lol
> 
> *
> 
> but can't you choose to be with under too?*



I was told by someone in this thread I couldn't but it was a while ago like 2 or 3 months. So to be honest I have no clue


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I think there is one guy or maybe 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told by someone in this thread I couldn't but it was a while ago like 2 or 3 months. So to be honest I have no clue



Ah well I bet that you will have awesome roomates!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Ah well I bet that you will have awesome roomates!!



Yeah hopefully even though I won't be spending a whole lot of time there anyways. When my friend went to college he never stayed in his dorm he always went to a friend of his down the hall. So I could see that situation playing out for some of us also.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah hopefully even though I won't be spending a whole lot of time there anyways. When my friend went to college he never stayed in his dorm he always went to a friend of his down the hall. So I could see that situation playing out for some of us also.



Yeah. Well that won't be so bad.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yeah. Well that won't be so bad.



Oh yea nothing could make this experience bad!


----------



## PaigeQ

I know this is kind of random to ask, but do the apartments have TVs already there or do we need to bring them? And has anyone thought about bringing a video game console with them? My family probably won't let me take our PS2 or Xbox lol. But I do have a little DS that I love playing with and will definitely be bringing with me. Does anyone else have a DS?


----------



## Nichele

PaigeQ said:


> I know this is kind of random to ask, but do the apartments have TVs already there or do we need to bring them? And has anyone thought about bringing a video game console with them? My family probably won't let me take our PS2 or Xbox lol. But I do have a little DS that I love playing with and will definitely be bringing with me. Does anyone else have a DS?



They don't come with tv so u got to bring your own. I have a ds! Lol I play Mario......and pokemon (don't laugh!) lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

PaigeQ said:


> I know this is kind of random to ask, but do the apartments have TVs already there or do we need to bring them? And has anyone thought about bringing a video game console with them? My family probably won't let me take our PS2 or Xbox lol. But I do have a little DS that I love playing with and will definitely be bringing with me. Does anyone else have a DS?



You have to bring your own TV. I'm bringing my PS3


----------



## caimart

PaigeQ said:


> Does anyone else have a DS?



I have a DS and I'll be bringing it with me!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I have a DS and I'll be bringing it with me!!



Hey! How have you been?


----------



## PaigeQ

Nichele said:


> They don't come with tv so u got to bring your own. I have a ds! Lol I play Mario......and pokemon (don't laugh!) lol


I LOVE Pokemon! I'm addicted to my HeartGold game right now and it makes me feel better that I'm not the only pokemon fan there.


----------



## Nichele

PaigeQ said:


> I LOVE Pokemon! I'm addicted to my HeartGold game right now and it makes me feel better that I'm not the only pokemon fan there.



ah you're lucky! Ive been wanting that one! I have pearl and Emerald...but I really want Heartgold or soulsilver!


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey! How have you been?



I've been pretty good how about you?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I've been pretty good how about you?



Pretty good getting a little more impatient as the days go by. lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Pretty good getting a little more impatient as the days go by. lol



Haha I hear ya!  It's like after you get accepted the world slows down so it feels like September 1st will never be here!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Haha I hear ya!  It's like after you get accepted the world slows down so it feels like September 1st will never be here!



Yeah have you done anymore shopping? I did my first little bit this past weekend.


----------



## PaigeQ

Nichele said:


> ah you're lucky! Ive been wanting that one! I have pearl and Emerald...but I really want Heartgold or soulsilver!


I also have Diamond and I must say that the HG and SS are awesome games! They even come with this pedometer called a pokewalker which I really like.

There is a new generation of pokemon coming out soon to Japan later this year and new games called "Pokemon Black & White"

I'm a bit of a nerd/dork when it comes to things like this you'll have to excuse me. lol


----------



## CrazySteph

PaigeQ said:


> I LOVE Pokemon! I'm addicted to my HeartGold game right now and it makes me feel better that I'm not the only pokemon fan there.





Nichele said:


> ah you're lucky! Ive been wanting that one! I have pearl and Emerald...but I really want Heartgold or soulsilver!



SERIOUSLY, don't get me started on Pokemon.. I brought it to my 1st hour last week and started playing it! LOL but its okay cause everyone else wanted to play too!! lol 

I think I'm going to bring my GameCube. It's the smallest out of xbox, and ps2. but I don't know. I just can't decide! lol 

and You'll be seeing my PSP and my gameboy advance (the laptop looking one!) there too! lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah have you done anymore shopping? I did my first little bit this past weekend.



The only thing I've gotten so far is my bed set.  I've been trying to make a list of what I need but I'm so nervous it's going to be like 5 pages worth of stuff!  lol how'd you do with your shopping?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> The only thing I've gotten so far is my bed set.  I've been trying to make a list of what I need but I'm so nervous it's going to be like 5 pages worth of stuff!  lol how'd you do with your shopping?



I did ok got some sheets for my bed a dry erase board towels you know just random things like that.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I did ok got some sheets for my bed a dry erase board towels you know just random things like that.



That's good though it's a start  I need to start looking around at more stores. I have a feeling I'm going to be rushing around in August trying to get stuff together!  Hopefully not thoughh


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> That's good though it's a start  I need to start looking around at more stores. I have a feeling I'm going to be rushing around in August trying to get stuff together!  Hopefully not thoughh



haha I'm going to try and get everything before August but I know I'll forget something. I'll probably get down there and realize I forgot something.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I'm going to try and get everything before August but I know I'll forget something. I'll probably get down there and realize I forgot something.



Yeah and it will be something that you'll be like how could I forget that?  Don't worry, it'll happen to me too!


----------



## Nichele

PaigeQ said:


> I also have Diamond and I must say that the HG and SS are awesome games! They even come with this pedometer called a pokewalker which I really like.
> 
> There is a new generation of pokemon coming out soon to Japan later this year and new games called "Pokemon Black & White"
> 
> I'm a bit of a nerd/dork when it comes to things like this you'll have to excuse me. lol



Oh my goodness! How did I miss that! I read up on it constantly! ah! Im going to go check it right now! lol



CrazySteph said:


> SERIOUSLY, don't get me started on Pokemon.. I brought it to my 1st hour last week and started playing it! LOL but its okay cause everyone else wanted to play too!! lol
> 
> I think I'm going to bring my GameCube. It's the smallest out of xbox, and ps2. but I don't know. I just can't decide! lol
> 
> and You'll be seeing my PSP and my gameboy advance (the laptop looking one!) there too! lol



yay! Another pokemon person! Its addicting! I wish I could bring a game...*Sigh* we have a wii and an xbox 360...but my brothers would kill me if i brought it...so all i have is my little DS..lol but, I play the sims every once in awhile...so its all good!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Yeah and it will be something that you'll be like how could I forget that?  Don't worry, it'll happen to me too!



Yeah I'm sure everyone will forget something



Nichele said:


> Oh my goodness! How did I miss that! I read up on it constantly! ah! Im going to go check it right now! lol
> 
> 
> 
> yay! Another pokemon person! Its addicting! I wish I could bring a game...*Sigh* we have a wii and an xbox 360...but my brothers would kill me if i brought it...so all i have is my little DS..lol but, I play the sims every once in awhile...so its all good!



Aww that sucks I love the Wii!


----------



## peter_pan_girl

Got into qsfb!!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

peter_pan_girl said:


> Got into qsfb!!!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Aww that sucks I love the Wii!



lol I know! Its all i know how to play...bowling. lol I am a pro at that! 

But if you give me an xbox or PS3 controller...I will be sooo lost! lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I'm sure everyone will forget something




I would forget my head places if I could take it off of my body and leave it somewhere...so I'm pretty sure I'll be getting at least 2 or 3 things once I get there


----------



## PaigeQ

Us pokemon fans will have to get together and trade or battle or something. My sister and I love geeking out over pokemon and stuff. If we can afford it we're going to Tokyo in Tulsa this summer and we're dressing like Umbreon and Espeon.


----------



## CreativeCreativity

peter_pan_girl said:


> Got into qsfb!!!!!!



Congrats! 
And I'm lovin' the name, haha. Peter Pan, ftw


----------



## Nichele

peter_pan_girl said:


> Got into qsfb!!!!!!



YAY! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Taylor and I are soooo excites to room with you guys!! We were talking on fb lol...she's almost as excited as meee! Maybe more! Lol if that's possible. Do u have any idea who the last two roommates could be?



hey caitie and i are going to be roommates if you're looking for two more!  we were talking today the way I gathered it we'd rather be at chatham too... but i dont think we will habve a choice either.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol I know! Its all i know how to play...bowling. lol I am a pro at that!
> 
> But if you give me an xbox or PS3 controller...I will be sooo lost! lol



PS3 isn't hard to learn!



caimart said:


> I would forget my head places if I could take it off of my body and leave it somewhere...so I'm pretty sure I'll be getting at least 2 or 3 things once I get there



haha yeah so what all are you doing this summer before you go?


----------



## JessBrennan

JessBrennan said:


> hey caitie and i are going to be roommates if you're looking for two more!  we were talking today the way I gathered it we'd rather be at chatham too... but i dont think we will habve a choice either.



oh and caitie. i just saw this so i posted it since we had talked about that earlier. hope its ok!


----------



## CrazySteph

Jess! thats perfectly fine!! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Jess! thats perfectly fine!! lol



so are we gonna do it

steph-Brittany  Nichele-Taylor Jess-Caitie

because i for one think that would be awesome!


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> hey caitie and i are going to be roommates if you're looking for two more!  we were talking today the way I gathered it we'd rather be at chatham too... but i dont think we will habve a choice either.


Yay!!  haha



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha yeah so what all are you doing this summer before you go?



I'll be finding a job and selling my soul to them so I can have some extra money when I get down there  plus, skatingskatingskating.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Yay!!  haha
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be finding a job and selling my soul to them so I can have some extra money when I get down there  plus, skatingskatingskating.



Im even more excited then I was before now


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> so are we gonna do it
> 
> steph-Brittany  Nichele-Taylor Jess-Caitie
> 
> because i for one think that would be awesome!



That's perfectly fine by me!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I'll be finding a job and selling my soul to them so I can have some extra money when I get down there  plus, skatingskatingskating.



Haha same here without the skating lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> That's perfectly fine by me!!



 I'm happy that we'll all have "met"before.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Haha same here without the skating lol



you don;t figure skate Devin? really a male from SC?  I would have pegged you as one. lol jk.


----------



## caimart

peter_pan_girl said:


> Got into qsfb!!!!!!


Congrats!!!



JessBrennan said:


> so are we gonna do it
> 
> steph-Brittany  Nichele-Taylor Jess-Caitie
> 
> because i for one think that would be awesome!



This sounds great!


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Haha same here without the skating lol



I agree with Jess I'm SHOCKED you don't figure skate!


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> hey caitie and i are going to be roommates if you're looking for two more!  we were talking today the way I gathered it we'd rather be at chatham too... but i dont think we will habve a choice either.



YAY!!! THAT PERFECT!!!    
lol Woot! 

LOL Dev. you seriously dont know how dumb i am with video games. My brother hates it when i watch him...I ask a ton of questions...lol...

Im going up to Jacksonville and working! Fun fun!!


----------



## peter_pan_girl

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> you don;t figure skate Devin? really a male from SC?  I would have pegged you as one. lol jk.





caimart said:


> I agree with Jess I'm SHOCKED you don't figure skate!



I know it's quite shocking!


----------



## CrazySteph

peter_pan_girl said:


> Thanks!!



Hey, why don't you introduce yourself lol We're talking about you anyways..


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> I agree with Jess I'm SHOCKED you don't figure skate!



lol I could see it....LOL


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> PS3 isn't hard to learn!
> 
> 
> 
> haha yeah so what all are you doing this summer before you go?



I'm working, maybe visiting a college or two (if i find any more up here to look at).  hanging out with my friends, six flags.  and july12-18 I'm going to nashville for the fbla national leadership conference!


----------



## Nichele

peter_pan_girl said:


> Thanks!!



I just sent you a friend request! Roomie - to - be! lol


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> lol I could see it....LOL



That's why I was soo shocked haha I could've sworn he would be a skater...oh well!


----------



## peter_pan_girl

CreativeCreativity said:


> Congrats!
> And I'm lovin' the name, haha. Peter Pan, ftw



Thanks!!! lol and thanks! I <3 Peter Pan


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hey, why don't you introduce yourself lol We're talking about you anyways..



I'm guessing that was Brittany?


----------



## peter_pan_girl

Nichele said:


> YAY! Congrats!!!!!



Thank you!! I'm Brittany btw! lol crazysteph's friend!


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> That's why I was soo shocked haha I could've sworn he would be a skater...oh well!



lol I know! Maybe its a hidden talent!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol I could see it....LOL



haha no one asked you Nichele!



caimart said:


> That's why I was soo shocked haha I could've sworn he would be a skater...oh well!



I mean if you taught me I could do it!



Nichele said:


> lol I know! Maybe its a hidden talent!



again!


----------



## Nichele

peter_pan_girl said:


> Thank you!! I'm Brittany btw! lol crazysteph's friend!



Hey girl!
Arent you super excited?!!?!?!?


----------



## JessBrennan

peter_pan_girl said:


> Thanks!!! lol and thanks! I <3 Peter Pan



Hey brittany, welcome to the boards!


----------



## peter_pan_girl

CrazySteph said:


> Hey, why don't you introduce yourself lol We're talking about you anyways..



haha alright, alright! Hey guys! I'm Brittany! Sorry I haven't been on much latey...I was going crazy waiting to hear back from Dis, but now that i'm in i'm sooooo excited!!


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha no one asked you Nichele!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if you taught me I could do it!




Alright we're finding a skating rink down there!! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

I'm so glad we're all rooming together!! lol now i want it to come NOW!


----------



## peter_pan_girl

JessBrennan said:


> Hey brittany, welcome to the boards!



Thank you much!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

peter_pan_girl said:


> haha alright, alright! Hey guys! I'm Brittany! Sorry I haven't been on much latey...I was going crazy waiting to hear back from Dis, but now that i'm in i'm sooooo excited!!



Hey Brit incase you haven't figured it out I'm Devin


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha no one asked you Nichele!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if you taught me I could do it!
> 
> 
> 
> again!



caitie and i were talking about finding a rink down there and getting a group together so i;m sure you could come devin.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha no one asked you Nichele!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if you taught me I could do it!
> 
> 
> 
> again!



lol it's all in good fun!...I have never skated before in my life.


----------



## peter_pan_girl

Nichele said:


> Hey girl!
> Arent you super excited?!!?!?!?



Hey! lol yes, i'm going crazy! I can't wait! I don't know where to start lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I'm so glad we're all rooming together!! lol now i want it to come NOW!



me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Alright we're finding a skating rink down there!! lol



I'll hold you to it!



JessBrennan said:


> caitie and i were talking about finding a rink down there and getting a group together so i;m sure you could come devin.



Idk you guys might not want me to show you up



Nichele said:


> lol it's all in good fun!...I have never skated before in my life.



Of course! lol


----------



## CrazySteph

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey! lol yes, i'm going crazy! I can't wait! I don't know where to start lol



Britt and I even got matching purses for the occasion.. DIDN'T WE BRITT?! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey! lol yes, i'm going crazy! I can't wait! I don't know where to start lol



so happy to have you on here. and joining in on our crazy excitedness!


----------



## Nichele

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey! lol yes, i'm going crazy! I can't wait! I don't know where to start lol



I know! It's crazy! Hurry up September!!! lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'll hold you to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Idk you guys might not want me to show you up
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! lol



Oh don't worry, I'll make sure you're there!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

does anyone else realize how much we're posting to night?  i cant even read  it all before refreshing. love it. haha


----------



## Nichele

lol it's like a party on the boards tonight!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> does anyone else realize how much we're posting to night?  i cant even read  it all before refreshing. love it. haha



lol I know! its cause we're all on! Normally when I post NO ONES on here! heehee


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol it's like a party on the boards tonight!



I know right this is why we all need to get together the first night! We could have our own group


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> lol I know! its cause we're all on! Normally when I post NO ONES on here! heehee



i feel the same way.  its like our we're gonna be roommates party (and we invited devin haha)


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol it's like a party on the boards tonight!



SEriously! 

Ohmigosh! I hope us girls have late night talks! lol while playing board games and eating! lol 

Well, hopefully that first night that were all there together (Wednesday, Sept. 1st) we'll stay up late and getting to know each other


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Oh don't worry, I'll make sure you're there!!!



Awesome! I'll be pestering you about it!


----------



## PaigeQ

Hi Britt! I'm Paige and I'm also doing QSFB!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> SEriously!
> 
> Ohmigosh! I hope us girls have late night talks! lol while playing board games and eating! lol
> 
> Well, hopefully that first night that were all there together (Wednesday, Sept. 1st) we'll stay up late and getting to know each other



aww steph i can't wait for that night! you make it sound like so much fun!


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> SEriously!
> 
> Ohmigosh! I hope us girls have late night talks! lol while playing board games and eating! lol
> 
> Well, hopefully that first night that were all there together (Wednesday, Sept. 1st) we'll stay up late and getting to know each other



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I know right this is why we all need to get together the first night! We could have our own group



Yes! It will be soo much fun!



JessBrennan said:


> i feel the same way.  its like our we're gonna be roommates party (and we invited devin haha)



lol...sounds like a plan! 



CrazySteph said:


> SEriously!
> 
> Ohmigosh! I hope us girls have late night talks! lol while playing board games and eating! lol
> 
> Well, hopefully that first night that were all there together (Wednesday, Sept. 1st) we'll stay up late and getting to know each other



Totally! Thats something Im really looking foward to!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> SEriously!
> 
> Ohmigosh! I hope us girls have late night talks! lol while playing board games and eating! lol
> 
> Well, hopefully that first night that were all there together (Wednesday, Sept. 1st) we'll stay up late and getting to know each other



oh and i'll bring cranium wow its so much fun!


----------



## PaigeQ

CrazySteph said:


> SEriously!
> 
> Ohmigosh! I hope us girls have late night talks! lol while playing board games and eating! lol
> 
> Well, hopefully that first night that were all there together (Wednesday, Sept. 1st) we'll stay up late and getting to know each other


I have Disney Villain Monopoly! I love collecting Disney villain things!


----------



## CrazySteph

I'm so glad you guys like card games/ board games/ video games/ because.. I LOVE them lol 

Idk what board games to bring. I think I might bring Clue and buy Clue: Mystery Mansion


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> SEriously!
> 
> Ohmigosh! I hope us girls have late night talks! lol while playing board games and eating! lol
> 
> Well, hopefully that first night that were all there together (Wednesday, Sept. 1st) we'll stay up late and getting to know each other



lol I have apples to apples!! and I loove cranium! and Monopoly!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I'm so glad you guys like card games/ board games/ video games/ because.. I LOVE them lol
> 
> Idk what board games to bring. I think I might bring Clue and buy Clue: Mystery Mansion



i do like all those things.  but i don't have any video games.  it took a long time before our parents let us play them so i only have a gameboy advance with a couple games. but i want to learn!


----------



## PaigeQ

Nichele said:


> lol I have apples to apples!! and I loove cranium! and Monopoly!


OMG Apples to Apples, my favorite!!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol I have apples to apples!! and I loove cranium! and Monopoly!



I LOVE Apples to Apples!!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I LOVE Apples to Apples!!



i've only played once, but i'm sure we'd have fun with it!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> i've only played once, but i'm sure we'd have fun with it!



Girl, we're going to make the whole program fun!! lol 

But seriously. That Wednesday night, we should make it SO much fun since.. idk how often we'll all have the day off the next night lol


----------



## caimart

I found this really cool book that had a bunch of getting-to-know-eachother questions that I was thinking about getting!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Girl, we're going to make the whole program fun!! lol
> 
> But seriously. That Wednesday night, we should make it SO much fun since.. idk how often we'll all have the day off the next night lol



yes, since we won't have much on the second day i can see us staying up all night.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I found this really cool book that had a bunch of getting-to-know-eachother questions that I was thinking about getting!



you reminded me last weekend i found a disney motivational quote book in my basement. its awesome i just wish i had it before while we were waiting to see if we got in.


----------



## CrazySteph

caimart said:


> I found this really cool book that had a bunch of getting-to-know-eachother questions that I was thinking about getting!



I LOVE stuff like that!! There's this resturant in Chicago that my family use to go to, and on the table were a box full of like questions to ask. like Thought Provoking Questions like "What would you do if you won a million dollars" just stuff like that. I think they're SO fun! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I LOVE stuff like that!! There's this resturant in Chicago that my family use to go to, and on the table were a box full of like questions to ask. like Thought Provoking Questions like "What would you do if you won a million dollars" just stuff like that. I think they're SO fun! lol



i also like the would you rather cards. theyre fun


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> I LOVE stuff like that!! There's this resturant in Chicago that my family use to go to, and on the table were a box full of like questions to ask. like Thought Provoking Questions like "What would you do if you won a million dollars" just stuff like that. I think they're SO fun! lol



Yeah I love that kind of stuff too! So I'll definitely invest in that book


----------



## PaigeQ

I'm just curious, what kind of music do you guys like? Any favorite bands/artists?


----------



## JessBrennan

PaigeQ said:


> I'm just curious, what kind of music do you guys like? Any favorite bands/artists?



i like punchline(you've probably never heard of them though), and all time low...i'm trying to discover more bands now like i used too.


----------



## CrazySteph

PaigeQ said:


> I'm just curious, what kind of music do you guys like? Any favorite bands/artists?



I listen to whatever is on the radio. lol So my boyfriend gives me crap about it saying "Your music is so mainstream" which it is, but its not my fault! I just listen to whatever is on the radio! lol 

but I LOVE Beyonce! or Owl City, or Jason Mraz


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I listen to whatever is on the radio. lol So my boyfriend gives me crap about it saying "Your music is so mainstream" which it is, but its not my fault! I just listen to whatever is on the radio! lol
> 
> but I LOVE Beyonce! or Owl City, or Jason Mraz



yeah lately im with you steph, the radio is where its at!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> yeah lately im with you steph, the radio is where its at!



Thank You! lol 

but hey I'm going to go to sleep! I'll talk to everyone real soon! Good night!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Thank You! lol
> 
> but hey I'm going to go to sleep! I'll talk to everyone real soon! Good night!



night!


----------



## caimart

PaigeQ said:


> I'm just curious, what kind of music do you guys like? Any favorite bands/artists?



I listen to everything.  And by everything, I mean everything!!

Right now I'm really into Jason Mraz, No Doubt, U2, Say Anything and a lot of others.  My guilty pleasures are Adam Lambert and Lady Gaga though!!!


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> Thank You! lol
> 
> but hey I'm going to go to sleep! I'll talk to everyone real soon! Good night!



Good night!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I listen to everything.  And by everything, I mean everything!!
> 
> Right now I'm really into Jason Mraz, No Doubt, U2, Say Anything and a lot of others.  My guilty pleasures are Adam Lambert and Lady Gaga though!!!



caitie, good taste! i have no doubt's greatest hits on my ipod and say anything. and i love your guilty pleasures.  I'm not gonna lie I like to listen to some gaga.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

PaigeQ said:


> I'm just curious, what kind of music do you guys like? Any favorite bands/artists?



I'm sure I'm one of the few who are into rap in this group lol but I like rap and rock from about 2006 and back


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I'm sure I'm one of the few who are into rap in this group lol but I like rap and rock from about 2006 and back



yeah not a big rap fan. although once in a while me and my cousin will rock out to some lil wayne for fun


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> caitie, good taste! i have no doubt's greatest hits on my ipod and say anything. and i love your guilty pleasures.  I'm not gonna lie I like to listen to some gaga.



Ahh yay!!! I went to No Doubt's concert when they were here and it was by far the best concert I have ever been too!!  And I saw Say Anything at Warped but it was the time there were like tornado warnings so they only played like 4 songs 
And we will definitely be rocking out to Gaga when we get there!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> yeah not a big rap fan. although once in a while me and my cousin will rock out to some lil wayne for fun



Yeah Wayne is actually not even the style I like but I do listen to Wayne because he is the best...ever.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah Wayne is actually not even the style I like but I do listen to Wayne because he is the best...ever.



yeah well wayne is more a guilty pleasure of mine. im not into rap much.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Ahh yay!!! I went to No Doubt's concert when they were here and it was by far the best concert I have ever been too!!  And I saw Say Anything at Warped but it was the time there were like tornado warnings so they only played like 4 songs
> And we will definitely be rocking out to Gaga when we get there!!



awesome, I can't wait.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> yeah well wayne is more a guilty pleasure of mine. im not into rap much.



haha yeah I expect to be one of the few that are but it's all good lol


----------



## PaigeQ

I love Lady Gaga! I also really like relaxing ambient music when I want to chill and unwind. I'm also a fan of classic 80's hits.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah Wayne is actually not even the style I like but I do listen to Wayne because he is the best...ever.



The closest I ever got to rap was I used to know all the words to "Gold Digger" by Kanye West...I probably still do know all the words


----------



## JessBrennan

ok, I'm going to bed soon. talk to you all soon.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> The closest I ever got to rap was I used to know all the words to "Gold Digger" by Kanye West...I probably still do know all the words



haha really thats it?

Man you guys are going to be blown away because people in the south LOVE rap lol


----------



## peter_pan_girl

JessBrennan said:


> yeah lately im with you steph, the radio is where its at!



Omg, u said it all! lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha really thats it?
> 
> Man you guys are going to be blown away because people in the south LOVE rap lol



I also heard the guys there LOVE figure skating....


----------



## peter_pan_girl

I'm going to sleep as well! Goodnight everyone!!


----------



## koolkeith1875

Hello everyone I'm Keith, and I'm a Disney Store castmember and a Disney World Careerstart castmember.  This fall I will be making my debut as a Disney World castmember, I will be working in merchandise. I'm extremely excited for this oppurtunity to advance through this wonderful company and meet new and exciting people, and develop lifelong friendships.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I also heard the guys there LOVE figure skating....



haha can't comment to much on that one though!


----------



## caimart

koolkeith1875 said:


> Hello everyone I'm Keith, and I'm a Disney Store castmember and a Disney World Careerstart castmember.  This fall I will be making my debut as a Disney World castmember, I will be working in merchandise. I'm extremely excited for this oppurtunity to advance through this wonderful company and meet new and exciting people, and develop lifelong friendships.



Nice to meet you and congrats on getting in!!



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha can't comment to much on that one though!



I bet you can you just don't want to tell anyone!! haha jk 

Anyway, I'm going to bed. Good night!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Nice to meet you and congrats on getting in!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you can you just don't want to tell anyone!! haha jk
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to bed. Good night!



Night


----------



## koolkeith1875

I really hope that I get assigned to Epcot, Hollywood Studios, or ESPN Wide World Of Sports. Anyone have any preferences of where they would like to work?


----------



## SP5

I'm hoping to get Epcot, Hollywood Studios, or Downtown Disney.

Also, thanks for all the welcomes everyone. Can't wait to meet you all come September.


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> Ahh yay!!! I went to No Doubt's concert when they were here and it was by far the best concert I have ever been too!!  And I saw Say Anything at Warped but it was the time there were like tornado warnings so they only played like 4 songs
> And we will definitely be rocking out to Gaga when we get there!!



I love Warped tour! I go every year! 



koolkeith1875 said:


> Hello everyone I'm Keith, and I'm a Disney Store castmember and a Disney World Careerstart castmember.  This fall I will be making my debut as a Disney World castmember, I will be working in merchandise. I'm extremely excited for this oppurtunity to advance through this wonderful company and meet new and exciting people, and develop lifelong friendships.



Hi! I'm Nichele! Im doing merch too! Nice to meet you!


----------



## JessBrennan

koolkeith1875 said:


> Hello everyone I'm Keith, and I'm a Disney Store castmember and a Disney World Careerstart castmember.  This fall I will be making my debut as a Disney World castmember, I will be working in merchandise. I'm extremely excited for this oppurtunity to advance through this wonderful company and meet new and exciting people, and develop lifelong friendships.



Hey Keith...I'm glad you listened to me and joined the boards


----------



## tyler8lee

Ok i have a question! who else has got on youtube and looked at all the apartments, and all those people who have been through the program?


----------



## JessBrennan

hey everyone, i'm finally getting a handle on blogger.com, so now I can follow all of you! and i plan on posting more on mine so follow me at http://jessdisney.blogspot.com/


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> hey everyone, i'm finally getting a handle on blogger.com, so now I can follow all of you! and i plan on posting more on mine so follow me at http://jessdisney.blogspot.com/



I'll follow you!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I'll follow you!



thank you!


----------



## JessBrennan

i actually wrote a blog about last night.  since i think meeting your roommate for the first time is blog-worthy.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> i actually wrote a blog about last night.  since i think meeting your roommate for the first time is blog-worthy.



Haha I was going to write about it today


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Haha I was going to write about it today



yay can't wait to read it.


----------



## zanabelle

YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!

I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!
> 
> I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!



Hey! Congrats and in only 15 days you lucky lucky person!

Haha seriously though congrats!


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey! Congrats and in only 15 days you lucky lucky person!
> 
> Haha seriously though congrats!



I know I expected another agonizing two weeks! Thank you sooo much Devin and I can't wait to meet you!! You can add me on Facebook if I can't find you later!! I skipped school to read my letter! XD


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Ok i have a question! who else has got on youtube and looked at all the apartments, and all those people who have been through the program?



lol I do! I am like, addicted to those videos! I wish I was there sooo bad!! lol


----------



## Nichele

zanabelle said:


> YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!
> 
> I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!



congrats!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> I know I expected another agonizing two weeks! Thank you sooo much Devin and I can't wait to meet you!! You can add me on Facebook if I can't find you later!! I skipped school to read my letter! XD



haha you did what any good student would do! Disney is better then school!!! (not really though LOL)


----------



## caimart

zanabelle said:


> YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!
> 
> I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## koolkeith1875

Nichele said:


> I love Warped tour! I go every year!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm Nichele! Im doing merch too! Nice to meet you!



I'm so excited about Sep. 1. Maybe we'll end up working together!!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> I love Warped tour! I go every year!



I've only been that one time and it DOWNPOURED! They stopped the show and were like, "So it's going to start pouring in a second so you should go stand under something..." So I stood underneath this little tent with tons of people for about an hour and a half.  It was still fun though! I was just drenched from head to toe


----------



## Nichele

koolkeith1875 said:


> I'm so excited about Sep. 1. Maybe we'll end up working together!!



Lol me too!! Where do u want to work?



caimart said:


> I've only been that one time and it DOWNPOURED! They stopped the show and were like, "So it's going to start pouring in a second so you should go stand under something..." So I stood underneath this little tent with tons of people for about an hour and a half.  It was still fun though! I was just drenched from head to toe



lol. Wow. Every year when I go, i swear it's like the hottest day ever! Lol we were praying for the rain! Lol


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Lol me too!! Where do u want to work?
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Wow. Every year when I go, i swear it's like the hottest day ever! Lol we were praying for the rain! Lol



i;ve only been to warped once too, in 8th grade.  and we had a thunderstorm the night before.  so it was hot and full of mud.


----------



## JessBrennan

zanabelle said:


> YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!
> 
> I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!



congrats


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> i;ve only been to warped once too, in 8th grade.  and we had a thunderstorm the night before.  so it was hot and full of mud.



Lol did u have an epic mud fight? Omg it was so hot when we went, that someone got a hose and made a makeshift water slide! Lol


----------



## jujuberry

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. My laptop had to get fixed. 
How has everyone been?


----------



## SP5

zanabelle said:


> YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!
> 
> I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!



Congrats!! 

It seems like everyone is getting Quick-Service Food & Beverage, lol.


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> lol I do! I am like, addicted to those videos! I wish I was there sooo bad!! lol



Oh i know hahaha some of them are pretty cool


----------



## tyler8lee

zanabelle said:


> YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!
> 
> I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!



Congratz i also got in for Quick service food and beverage im so excited i just hope i dont have to sit on one of those food carts all day


----------



## jujuberry

SP5 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> It seems like everyone is getting Quick-Service Food & Beverage, lol.



I've noticed the same thing!


----------



## jujuberry

zanabelle said:


> YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!
> 
> I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!




NICE!!!!!!! *insert fist-pump*


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Oh i know hahaha some of them are pretty cool



Lol yeah. Latley I have been looking at vista way. I was skeptical at first lol... But it really has grown on me.


----------



## koolkeith1875

Nichele said:


> Lol me too!! Where do u want to work?
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Wow. Every year when I go, i swear it's like the hottest day ever! Lol we were praying for the rain! Lol



I would like to work anywhere but Disney Animal Kingdom, and Magic Kingdom. Animal Kingdom won't have as many hours. Magic Kingdom is too crowded. I would love Epcot, Hollywood Studios and ESPN Wide World Of Sports.


----------



## cyndirelly

Hey everyone  I'm new to the site, but I'm a junior in highschool, graduating june 2011. I need some help on which program to apply for, the career start or college program? I'm finishing highschool with about 60 dual enrollment college credits so I don't know if that affects which to apply for in anyway. Any advice is welcome! If it helps I'm planning on getting into something related to Hospitality and Tourism. Oh yeah and I'd be going to Walt Disney World in Florida.


----------



## CrazySteph

zanabelle said:


> YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!
> 
> I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!



Congrats!! lol I'm glad a lot of people have QSFB!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Lol yeah. Latley I have been looking at vista way. I was skeptical at first lol... But it really has grown on me.



lol wait, so are we all still asking for chatham? I'm so excited now I know who my roomies are!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> lol wait, so are we all still asking for chatham? I'm so excited now I know who my roomies are!



Im still want Chatham more then anything but i am preparing myself just in case we dont get in 

In my mind it goes ... Chatham, Patterson, Vista .. but honestly i will be happy with anything at this point 

Whats your order?


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Im still want Chatham more then anything but i am preparing myself just in case we dont get in
> 
> In my mind it goes ... Chatham, Patterson, Vista .. but honestly i will be happy with anything at this point
> 
> Whats your order?



That's mine too! lol I just want to make sure what everyone else is hoping for. lol since theres 6 of us, we all have to make sure we agree! 

btw, whats up?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> That's mine too! lol I just want to make sure what everyone else is hoping for. lol since theres 6 of us, we all have to make sure we agree!
> 
> btw, whats up?



Nothing really .  Just not feeling the greatest tonight...Im getting ready to go to bed..ugh 

Did you know that Taylor and I are the only ones who have not met yet?  Jess and Caitie met yesterday...they're so lucky! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey everyone what's up?


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Nothing really .  Just not feeling the greatest tonight...Im getting ready to go to bed..ugh
> 
> Did you know that Taylor and I are the only ones who have not met yet?  Jess and Caitie met yesterday...they're so lucky! lol



Oh really? thats so cool! Do they live by each other? and oh thats okay. I know a lot of people who did these programs and most don't know their roommates lol 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey everyone what's up?



Oh n2m. now currently watching Glee.


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> Oh really? thats so cool! Do they live by each other? and oh thats okay. I know a lot of people who did these programs and most don't know their roommates lol



We live like 15 minutes away from eachother! lol we were both so excited when we found out how close we were to eachother 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey everyone what's up?



I'm watching Glee too haha


----------



## CrazySteph

caimart said:


> We live like 15 minutes away from eachother! lol we were both so excited when we found out how close we were to eachother
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching Glee too haha



That's really cool because now you guys can shop for stuff with each other


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> That's really cool because now you guys can shop for stuff with each other



Yeah we were going to plan to get together over the summer so we can get stuff together!  We lucked out living so close to eachother


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh really? thats so cool! Do they live by each other? and oh thats okay. I know a lot of people who did these programs and most don't know their roommates lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh n2m. now currently watching Glee.



haha I never really watched that show



caimart said:


> We live like 15 minutes away from eachother! lol we were both so excited when we found out how close we were to eachother
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching Glee too haha



Aren't you taking a vacation right before the move?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I never really watched that show
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you taking a vacation right before the move?



Yeah I'm leaving Mass August 20th and I'll be at Pop the 22nd


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Yeah I'm leaving Mass August 20th and I'll be at Pop the 22nd



So lucky!!! I'm jealous...I was thinking about going to the MK the day after we check in just saving money and paying the old fashion way.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So lucky!!! I'm jealous...I was thinking about going to the MK the day after we check in just saving money and paying the old fashion way.



I know we really lucked out! we planned the trip last summer because we got a bounce back deal so we got a free dining plan too and then I found out the dates for Career Start and it worked perfectly are you talking about when you check into Pop or for the apartments?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I know we really lucked out! we planned the trip last summer because we got a bounce back deal so we got a free dining plan too and then I found out the dates for Career Start and it worked perfectly are you talking about when you check into Pop or for the apartments?



Yeah you guys lucked out big time with that!

I mean when I check into Pop or any hotel I stay at for that matter. My little cousin is riding with me (16) he's never been to Disney so that would be a good first time for him.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah you guys lucked out big time with that!
> 
> I mean when I check into Pop or any hotel I stay at for that matter. My little cousin is riding with me (16) he's never been to Disney so that would be a good first time for him.



Oh cool!  I think our tickets are until the first so who knows I'll probably be around too haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Oh cool!  I think our tickets are until the first so who knows I'll probably around too haha



Yeah who knows?! I know I'll be leaving SC on the 30 of August so if I stay at Pop we can meet up for sure!


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah who knows?! I know I'll be leaving SC on the 30 of August so if I stay at Pop we can meet up for sure!



Definitely!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Definitely!



Yay! You'll probably be the first person I meet then!


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yay! You'll probably be the first person I meet then!



lol yeah maybe!


----------



## CrazySteph

hey guys! What's up?


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Lol did u have an epic mud fight? Omg it was so hot when we went, that someone got a hose and made a makeshift water slide! Lol



we were still young so we were with my uncle who didnt let us take part in the mud fights... but we had to through our shoes out the next day.


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Im still want Chatham more then anything but i am preparing myself just in case we dont get in
> 
> In my mind it goes ... Chatham, Patterson, Vista .. but honestly i will be happy with anything at this point
> 
> Whats your order?



I agree with that order.  but honestly i see the good in all three.  I'm more excited on who my roommates will be then where we are gonna live.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Oh really? thats so cool! Do they live by each other? and oh thats okay. I know a lot of people who did these programs and most don't know their roommates lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh n2m. now currently watching Glee.



We were so excited that we got to meet.  we went to friendly's and got dinner and desert and decided to be rommies!  and now we can plan what to bring down, and go shopping together!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> We were so excited that we got to meet.  we went to friendly's and got dinner and desert and decided to be rommies!  and now we can plan what to bring down, and go shopping together!



lol That's exciting! Im excited for all of us!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> lol That's exciting! Im excited for all of us!



me too.  it seems so much more real now that i can name my roommates


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> me too.  it seems so much more real now that i can name my roommates



Oh I know what you mean! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> hey guys! What's up?



Nothing much just saw a great finish to the Braves game so I'm happy now!

How was Glee?


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Nothing much just saw a great finish to the Braves game so I'm happy now!
> 
> How was Glee?



lol Thats cool! haha and Glee was good! 

so what are you guys going to do about decorations?


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> lol Thats cool! haha and Glee was good!
> 
> so what are you guys going to do about decorations?



well me and caitie were talking about getting a huge bulletin board for our room and putting our poseters on there then putting stuff over them.  also i have a bunch of stand alone picture frames which will help solve the problem.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> lol Thats cool! haha and Glee was good!
> 
> so what are you guys going to do about decorations?



Well they have who their going to inspect on a board somewhere so I'll just check it all the time and see when my room is going to be inspected. I'm only hanging one or 2 posters so I don't have much to worry about. If I can find any sticky putty I'll use it instead of tacks or tape.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well they have who their going to inspect on a board somewhere so I'll just check it all the time and see when my room is going to be inspected. I'm only hanging one or 2 posters so I don't have much to worry about. If I can find any sticky putty I'll use it instead of tacks or tape.



yeah we were going to use those sticky  things to be able to take them down quickly.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> well me and caitie were talking about getting a huge bulletin board for our room and putting our poseters on there then putting stuff over them.  also i have a bunch of stand alone picture frames which will help solve the problem.



I'm still sore over the poster situation Jess haha I was looking at Target today and they have tons of picture frames and stuff.  No luck with our billboard sized bulletin board though


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> well me and caitie were talking about getting a huge bulletin board for our room and putting our poseters on there then putting stuff over them.  also i have a bunch of stand alone picture frames which will help solve the problem.



lol Thats what my mom said. a HUGE bullitin board lol


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I'm still sore over the poster situation Jess haha I was looking at Target today and they have tons of picture frames and stuff.  No luck with our billboard sized bulletin board though



i looked at walmart. and they have a large one, just not a huge one!  I think maybe we should make a trip to ikea sometime.  I was thinking about it anyways, they might have one.


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> lol Thats what my mom said. a HUGE bullitin board lol


haha my mom said that too!!



JessBrennan said:


> i looked at walmart. and they have a large one, just not a huge one!  I think maybe we should make a trip to ikea sometime.  I was thinking about it anyways, they might have one.


Yeah that's a great idea!! During the summer we definitely should.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> haha my mom said that too!!
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a great idea!! During the summer we definitely should.



yes we should. can't wait.


----------



## JessBrennan

so hey girls out of our apartment who's bringing a car? I am. It's a 1997 t-bird in "champagne color"that's what my mom calls it.  I've had the car for a yeaR and a half.  its a long two door car, but i love it


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> so hey girls out of our apartment who's bringing a car? I am. It's a 1997 t-bird in "champagne color"that's what my mom calls it.  I've had the car for a yeaR and a half.  its a long two door car, but i love it



I'm bringing my car as well. a 2007 Tan Ford Focus  

and I think I might have like 1 easy poster to take down in my room.. and if its okay with my roomies. one big one in the living room (Thats easy to take down) so it won't be so lonesome lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Is anyone bringing a set of cordless phones? Me and my mom debated on this and I had full coverage at Disney in Feburary (Verizon). So should I worry about brining a house phone?


----------



## zanabelle

You guys get so much done every day lol.

So wait, are you guys having to meet at Vista Way or Chatham?

What exactly are you guys bringing?

I'm so excited you guys! Thank you for all the congrats and I'm super pumped about this new family! Feel free to add me on Facebook; Sanibel Wilson!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> You guys get so much done every day lol.
> 
> So wait, are you guys having to meet at Vista Way or Chatham?
> 
> What exactly are you guys bringing?
> 
> I'm so excited you guys! Thank you for all the congrats and I'm super pumped about this new family! Feel free to add me on Facebook; Sanibel Wilson!



Everyone has to meet at Vista to check in. 

I think the majority of us are planning on bringing everything there our first day. That's what I plan on doing though I know I'll forget something.


----------



## zanabelle

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Everyone has to meet at Vista to check in.
> 
> I think the majority of us are planning on bringing everything there our first day. That's what I plan on doing though I know I'll forget something.



I'm so shaky!! Lol... What time are you guys going to arrive, exactly? I don't want to be there at like 9:01 and be the only one...haha.


----------



## Joanna71985

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well they have who their going to inspect on a board somewhere so I'll just check it all the time and see when my room is going to be inspected. I'm only hanging one or 2 posters so I don't have much to worry about. If I can find any sticky putty I'll use it instead of tacks or tape.



Be aware- there are surprise inspections of the apartments. Also, the sticky putty stuff isn't allowed



cyndirelly said:


> Hey everyone  I'm new to the site, but I'm a junior in highschool, graduating june 2011. I need some help on which program to apply for, the career start or college program? I'm finishing highschool with about 60 dual enrollment college credits so I don't know if that affects which to apply for in anyway. Any advice is welcome! If it helps I'm planning on getting into something related to Hospitality and Tourism. Oh yeah and I'd be going to Walt Disney World in Florida.



I would go for the CP, mainly because there are more roles available



koolkeith1875 said:


> I really hope that I get assigned to Epcot, Hollywood Studios, or ESPN Wide World Of Sports. Anyone have any preferences of where they would like to work?




I definitely recommend the Studios (but I'm slightly biased  ).


----------



## JessBrennan

zanabelle said:


> I'm so shaky!! Lol... What time are you guys going to arrive, exactly? I don't want to be there at like 9:01 and be the only one...haha.



i think someof us were planning on getting there even earlier then nine because we know who we want to room with and want to make it as possible as we can.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Joanna71985 said:


> Be aware- there are surprise inspections of the apartments. Also, the sticky putty stuff isn't allowed



Yeah but nothing on the walls is allowed right? As far as pictures and posters go so how do people put them up without getting in trouble?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

zanabelle said:


> I'm so shaky!! Lol... What time are you guys going to arrive, exactly? I don't want to be there at like 9:01 and be the only one...haha.



I'll be there before 9 because I don't want to waste a whole day just waiting for a crowd of people to move to the next station and yadda yadda....lol I would rather waste it moving in!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I'm bringing my car as well. a 2007 Tan Ford Focus
> 
> and I think I might have like 1 easy poster to take down in my room.. and if its okay with my roomies. one big one in the living room (Thats easy to take down) so it won't be so lonesome lol



i think one poster would be find with me to liven up the place... but as long as we can make sure we won't get in trouble for it


----------



## Joanna71985

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah but nothing on the walls is allowed right? As far as pictures and posters go so how do people put them up without getting in trouble?



Push pins, or thumbtacks


----------



## zanabelle

JessBrennan said:


> i think someof us were planning on getting there even earlier then nine because we know who we want to room with and want to make it as possible as we can.



Well crap I'll need to room with someone!!!! lol..


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Joanna71985 said:


> Push pins, or thumbtacks



I thought the holes in the wall would give it away though. But if it's push pins I have no problem getting some!


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I thought the holes in the wall would give it away though. But if it's push pins I have no problem getting some!



i read somewhere on here that they put toothpaste in the wholes to cover it up.  idk if that works though.


----------



## Iris

JessBrennan said:


> i read somewhere on here that they put toothpaste in the wholes to cover it up.  idk if that works though.




That is a trick that a lot of college students use to cover up any holes before they check out of their dorm room for the year.  Steph's sister lived in freshman housing her first year and before she checked out, we used some toothpaste to cover up a hole that was there before she even moved in.  Even though we noted the hole during her inspection when checking in, we were worried that they would charge her with that hole.  The toothpaste must be the white paste type toothpaste and it dries quickly.  It is the best substitute for spackle around.

It is a shame that there is such a restriction for the decorations and we are searching now for a huge bulletin board/dry erase board.  My suggestion to some of you is to online to find some - most stores like Walmart and Target will carry some sizes but usually the larger office type sizes are only available online.  The good thing about Walmart is that often they have 97 cent shipping or free site-to-store shipping where you can just go to the store and pick it up.


----------



## NiCO0303

zanabelle said:


> YOU GUYS!!! YOU GUYS!!! I GOT IN I GOT IN!!! I AM  A QUICK SERVICE FOOD AND BEVERAGE PERSON FOR THE WALT DISNEY COMPANY!!!
> 
> I GET TO MEET ALL OF YOU! I COULD NOT BE MORE EXCITED OR HAPPY THAN I AM RIGHT THIS MOMENT!!! I LOVE ALL OF YOU AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU!!!!!



WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

Iris said:


> That is a trick that a lot of college students use to cover up any holes before they check out of their dorm room for the year.  Steph's sister lived in freshman housing her first year and before she checked out, we used some toothpaste to cover up a hole that was there before she even moved in.  Even though we noted the hole during her inspection when checking in, we were worried that they would charge her with that hole.  The toothpaste must be the white paste type toothpaste and it dries quickly.  It is the best substitute for spackle around.
> 
> It is a shame that there is such a restriction for the decorations and we are searching now for a huge bulletin board/dry erase board.  My suggestion to some of you is to online to find some - most stores like Walmart and Target will carry some sizes but usually the larger office type sizes are only available online.  The good thing about Walmart is that often they have 97 cent shipping or free site-to-store shipping where you can just go to the store and pick it up.



what size board do you think will be big enough?  i'm looking online but i'm unsure.


----------



## NiCO0303

Dannng i miss like one day and 13 pages of talk i missed out on!!! lol choosing roomates i need a roomie!!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> Dannng i miss like one day and 13 pages of talk i missed out on!!! lol choosing roomates i need a roomie!!!!



we had like a party on here monday night


----------



## Iris

JessBrennan said:


> what size board do you think will be big enough?  i'm looking online but i'm unsure.



I am still doing some searches and I will see what I can find.  Don't forget to look at places like Staples, Office Max and Office Depot - I usually have seen a lot of office size boards in the past.  Steph wants a Dry Erase/Bulletin Board combo with a calendar (not too specific is she?) so I am trying to refine my search for combination boards.


----------



## JessBrennan

Iris said:


> I am still doing some searches and I will see what I can find.  Don't forget to look at places like Staples, Office Max and Office Depot - I usually have seen a lot of office size boards in the past.  Steph wants a Dry Erase/Bulletin Board combo with a calendar (not too specific is she?) so I am trying to refine my search for combination boards.



ok, i'm going to look up them all.  I have two small square whiteboards, and one's a calendar, but i wish i could hang them alll up no problem.


----------



## Nichele

Iris said:


> I am still doing some searches and I will see what I can find.  Don't forget to look at places like Staples, Office Max and Office Depot - I usually have seen a lot of office size boards in the past.  Steph wants a Dry Erase/Bulletin Board combo with a calendar (not too specific is she?) so I am trying to refine my search for combination boards.



I have one like that. It's half a whiteboard, half a calendar, and then on the bottom it is a bulletin board. I think my mom got it at wal mart


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> I have one like that. It's half a whiteboard, half a calendar, and then on the bottom it is a bulletin board. I think my mom got it at wal mart



ooh do you know how long ago it was?


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> ooh do you know how long ago it was?



lol mine is like, 4 years old! lol but my mom got the same one a few months ago! Its amazing! I use it for everything!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> lol mine is like, 4 years old! lol but my mom got the same one a few months ago! Its amazing! I use it for everything!



cool i'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## NiCO0303

JessBrennan said:


> we had like a party on here monday night



HAHA i can tell


----------



## NiCO0303

we should have a little fun..... can anyone name the movie that this lyric is off of  hehe
         No more algebra test til September
         No more lookin at losers like him
         No more havin' to cheat
         No more mystery meat
         No more gym
         No more gym
         No more gym 
         NO MORE GYM!!
  haha i can't wait til graaduation!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> we should have a little fun..... can anyone name the movie that this lyric is off of  hehe
> No more algebra test til September
> No more lookin at losers like him
> No more havin' to cheat
> No more mystery meat
> No more gym
> No more gym
> No more gym
> NO MORE GYM!!
> haha i can't wait til graaduation!!!!!!!!



A Goofy Movie! your avy kinda gave it away! My turn!

No one saying do this		
No one saying be there		
No one saying stop that	
No one saying see here		
Free to run around all day	
Free to do it all my way


----------



## shelbs

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> A Goofy Movie! your avy kinda gave it away! My turn!
> 
> No one saying do this
> No one saying be there
> No one saying stop that
> No one saying see here
> Free to run around all day
> Free to do it all my way



I just cant wait to be king???


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

shelbs said:


> I just cant wait to be king???



Yup your turn!


----------



## JessBrennan

hey i have a question, how come when i tried bookinga  two night stay(i'm not sure if that's what we are doing i was just checking it out) at pop century it said the rooms were 97 dollars a night even though it says on the page that its a value week so it should be 82?


----------



## JessBrennan

haha nevermind i figured it out.


----------



## CrazySteph

NiCO0303 said:


> we should have a little fun..... can anyone name the movie that this lyric is off of  hehe
> No more algebra test til September
> No more lookin at losers like him
> No more havin' to cheat
> No more mystery meat
> No more gym
> No more gym
> No more gym
> NO MORE GYM!!
> haha i can't wait til graaduation!!!!!!!!



I loveee that movie!!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I loveee that movie!!



i have it on my dvr so i'll probably watch it sometime this week


----------



## Nichele

Hey Everyone! Whats up?


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Hey Everyone! Whats up?



nothing really, just go t home from the mall. That was a trip.  I helped my prom date pick out a tux, and got stopped by really weird scummy jcpenny security for "stealing a bracelet"  it was the most ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Hey Everyone! Whats up?



Hey! I really want that bullitin board, white board, and whiteboard calander! I think that I want something like that IN my room and I have a whiteboard calander that goes for the fridge. Ill bring that so we can put all our schedules up! 



JessBrennan said:


> nothing really, just go t home from the mall. That was a trip.  I helped my prom date pick out a tux, and got stopped by really weird scummy jcpenny security for "stealing a bracelet"  it was the most ridiculous thing ever.



lol thats crazy! I hope he was wrong!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! I really want that bullitin board, white board, and whiteboard calander! I think that I want something like that IN my room and I have a whiteboard calander that goes for the fridge. Ill bring that so we can put all our schedules up!
> 
> 
> 
> lol thats crazy! I hope he was wrong!



of course he was wrong! (thats what the quotes are for)  he kept telling me that i left the store wearing the bracelet when i had put it down.  It was a cuff so i tried it on and hated it.  then about twenty minutes later we came out of a different store and were bombarded by two guys.  at first i just thought they were some skeezy guys tryin to hit on us or steal from us.  they didn't even show proper security id.  It was the most unusual thing ever.


----------



## NiCO0303

only day off this week jammin to travie mccoy billionaire cover!!! i loooooove this song


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> of course he was wrong! (thats what the quotes are for)  he kept telling me that i left the store wearing the bracelet when i had put it down.  It was a cuff so i tried it on and hated it.  then about twenty minutes later we came out of a different store and were bombarded by two guys.  at first i just thought they were some skeezy guys tryin to hit on us or steal from us.  they didn't even show proper security id.  It was the most unusual thing ever.



Thats really weird lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Thats really weird lol



lol yeah it was.  so how are you tonight?


----------



## NiCO0303

JessBrennan said:


> nothing really, just go t home from the mall. That was a trip.  I helped my prom date pick out a tux, and got stopped by really weird scummy jcpenny security for "stealing a bracelet"  it was the most ridiculous thing ever.



they get reallly paranoid around prom season and teenagers lol i would have said some stuff i shouldnt


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> they get reallly paranoid around prom season and teenagers lol i would have said some stuff i shouldnt



yeah i know. but these guys were just creepy.  what ever I got a good laugh out of it. haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> yeah i know. but these guys were just creepy.  what ever I got a good laugh out of it. haha



Were they dressed like security guards? We had a few people here who were acting as security guards but were really sex offenders...it was horrible! (not saying that's what your encounter was but you never know)


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Were they dressed like security guards? We had a few people here who were acting as security guards but were really sex offenders...it was horrible! (not saying that's what your encounter was but you never know)



thats what it felt like, because they were dressed in black tshirts and jeans with walkie talkies and didn't even identify themselves.  it kind of freaked me out so next time i'm there I'm heading over to jcp penny to give them a piece of my mind.  also they would have had to follow us for like twenty minutes.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> thats what it felt like, because they were dressed in black tshirts and jeans with walkie talkies and didn't even identify themselves.  it kind of freaked me out so next time i'm there I'm heading over to jcp penny to give them a piece of my mind.  also they would have had to follow us for like twenty minutes.



That's crazy.  Which mall Providence Place?


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> nothing really, just go t home from the mall. That was a trip.  I helped my prom date pick out a tux, and got stopped by really weird scummy jcpenny security for "stealing a bracelet"  it was the most ridiculous thing ever.



Oh my goodness! Thats insane! I hate security people....or they hate me. I was at the mall with my friend and we went to go see a movie. It was rated R so we had to show ID. Well, my friend knows the ticket taker, so we were talking for a few minutes. When we left, we were stopped by a security guard! He asked us for our ID...Because our mall is dumb and has that stupid rule; No one under 18 allowed after 6pm. So we whip out our Id again and show it to the old man....and what made it worse was that we saw some people who were clearly NOT 18 walking right by us! We were so mad!!!!



CrazySteph said:


> Hey! I really want that bullitin board, white board, and whiteboard calander! I think that I want something like that IN my room and I have a whiteboard calander that goes for the fridge. Ill bring that so we can put all our schedules up! !



lol yes! I have to have a bulletin  board! It's how I stay organized! lol thats a great idea about the one on the fridge!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> That's crazy.  Which mall Providence Place?



nahh emerald square.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> nahh emerald square.



I was there today too! haha probably at a different time though, but yeah Emerald Square is wicked sketchy if I go there it's because I just have to run in and out of there


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I was there today too! haha probably at a different time though, but yeah Emerald Square is wicked sketchy if I go there it's because I just have to run in and out of there



HAHA wicked!! do you say "guy"? I love king of queens because they are from the north and say guy all the time


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> HAHA wicked!! do you say "guy"? I love king of queens because they are from the north and say guy all the time



Wait, People from the south don't say "Guy" ?? lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> HAHA wicked!! do you say "guy"? I love king of queens because they are from the north and say guy all the time



Hahaha oh you caught my new england slang :x Guy isn't as popular as wicked in Boston!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Wait, People from the south don't say "Guy" ?? lol



No like if someone here says it they're saying "Hey guys whats up?" I like when people say stuff like "It's right there guy!"



caimart said:


> Hahaha oh you caught my new england slang :x Guy isn't as popular as wicked in Boston!



haha Wicked cool i like other peoples slang mine is boring now


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> No like if someone here says it they're saying "Hey guys whats up?" I like when people say stuff like "It's right there guy!"
> 
> 
> 
> haha Wicked cool i like other peoples slang mine is boring now



I have friends that say guy like that ALL the time, but most people here don't.  See, I don't think I have an accent but to you it will probably seem like I have one!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I have friends that say guy like that ALL the time, but most people here don't.  See, I don't think I have an accent but to you it will probably seem like I have one!



haha wait until you hear my southern drawl LOL you'll probably laugh the first few times we talk. I love northern accents though like saying tawlk in stead of talk.


----------



## SP5

I'm from Boston and I barely hear the word 'guy' and 'wicked'. I don't think I ever say wicked or guy, but I probably just don't remember, lol.


----------



## SP5

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha wait until you hear my southern drawl LOL you'll probably laugh the first few times we talk. I love northern accents though like saying tawlk in stead of talk.



I barely have a northern accent, but I do sometimes say 'tawlk' lol. You mostly hear a northern accent when they use words with 'r'.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha wait until you hear my southern drawl LOL you'll probably laugh the first few times we talk. I love northern accents though like saying tawlk in stead of talk.



haha I wish I had a southern accent! 



SP5 said:


> I'm from Boston and I barely hear the word 'guy' and 'wicked'. I don't think I ever say wicked or guy, but I probably just don't remember, lol.



Really? Everyone around where I live use it, but I think it's more of you don't notice it as much because it's pretty normal around here and the words get thrown around all the time.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> haha I wish I had a southern accent!



You will pick it up a little slang country words and stuff but you'll never have the drawl I would happily trade you lol


----------



## SP5

caimart said:


> Really? Everyone around where I live use it, but I think it's more of you don't notice it as much because it's pretty normal around here and the words get thrown around all the time.



Yeah, that could be it. It's probably so normal that I don't even notice, lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> You will pick it up a little slang country words and stuff but you'll never have the drawl I would happily trade you lol



I've always wanted a southern accent like my whole life  lol


----------



## caimart

SP5 said:


> Yeah, that could be it. It's probably so normal that I don't even notice, lol



We're probably just so used to it!


----------



## SP5

caimart said:


> We're probably just so used to it!



Haha indeed.

And for Southern accents, I like them. Except for the hardcore cowboy like southern accents, lol.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I've always wanted a southern accent like my whole life  lol



I've got a feeling you're not going to like it as much when you get here lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I've got a feeling you're not going to like it as much when you get here lol



Nahh it'll be nice to hear something different for a change!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Nahh it'll be nice to hear something different for a change!



I agree! So...what are you up too tonight?


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I was there today too! haha probably at a different time though, but yeah Emerald Square is wicked sketchy if I go there it's because I just have to run in and out of there



i don't usually have a problem.  I like it better than prov, but today was messed up.  what time were you there?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I agree! So...what are you up too tonight?



Oh nothing.  I've been on vacation this week so my sleep schedule is so messed up haha so I'll be up late! How about you?


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> HAHA wicked!! do you say "guy"? I love king of queens because they are from the north and say guy all the time



hey we say wicked all the time!  a real complete is when someone says wicked awesome. thats why its good caitie will be there because we'll understand each other. lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Oh nothing.  I've been on vacation this week so my sleep schedule is so messed up haha so I'll be up late! How about you?



Nothing asking all my friends if their jobs are hiring lol needing to get one bad because the delivery business is getting too slow to support me going to Orlando. Are you one Spring Break?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Nothing asking all my friends if their jobs are hiring lol needing to get one bad because the delivery business is getting too slow to support me going to Orlando. Are you one Spring Break?



Blah yeah I'm hunting for a job too.  And yeah spring break, so that means graduation is right around the corner for me!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Blah yeah I'm hunting for a job too.  And yeah spring break, so that means graduation is right around the corner for me!



I remember my graduation...hated every second of it

But seriously though congrats high school sucks so it's always good to make it through. My brother graduates this year too.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I remember my graduation...hated every second of it
> 
> But seriously though congrats high school sucks so it's always good to make it through. My brother graduates this year too.



ive hated most of high school so graduating and getting rid of the place will be a nice treat.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I remember my graduation...hated every second of it
> 
> But seriously though congrats high school sucks so it's always good to make it through. My brother graduates this year too.



Yeah graduation can't come soon enough honestly I can't wait for it to be over!!


----------



## CrazySteph

I really can't wait 4 more months until CS lol


----------



## SP5

I remember when I couldn't wait to graduate, cause I hated school. But when graduation came, it hit me hard, because I wouldn't be seeing a lot of my friends again.


----------



## SP5

CrazySteph said:


> I really can't wait 4 more months until CS lol



Same here!! lol - I want the waiting time to just fly by.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I really can't wait 4 more months until CS lol



yeah, haha we're gonna say that like every day now that it is starting to feel real.


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> I really can't wait 4 more months until CS lol



It's torture really!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Yeah graduation can't come soon enough honestly I can't wait for it to be over!!



Well be sure to remind us all on your day so we can congratulate you! 



CrazySteph said:


> I really can't wait 4 more months until CS lol



Yeah! 4 months and 1 week...


----------



## CrazySteph

Yeah, I probably WILL say that everyday now lol but the more stuff I get, and the more planning we do, it just gets worse! lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well be sure to remind us all on your day so we can congratulate you!



Will do


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Yeah, I probably WILL say that everyday now lol but the more stuff I get, and the more planning we do, it just gets worse! lol



i feel the same way, Steph.  Now I know my roommates, have bought a good deal of stuff, met someone from the cs, and have basically planned out my trip down to orlando.  I feel like I should be leaving next week not in four months!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hopefully It will go by fast! and I expect to see Prom Pictures! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hopefully It will go by fast! and I expect to see Prom Pictures! lol



i will definately have my prom pictures up on facebook. I hope you'll put some up too.  My prom date is actually just my friend who's the valedvictorian of our class, and he didn't really want to go to prom. but i convinced him he's actually in my profile pic.


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> i will definately have my prom pictures up on facebook. I hope you'll put some up too.  My prom date is actually just my friend who's the valedvictorian of our class, and he didn't really want to go to prom. but i convinced him he's actually in my profile pic.



Oh I will def. post pictures up! lol and Aw thats cute!  What's your dress look like?


----------



## JessBrennan

[/IMG]





CrazySteph said:


> Oh I will def. post pictures up! lol and Aw thats cute!  What's your dress look like?



I can't wait to see your pictures either.  what's your dress look like?  here's mine:


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I can't wait to see your pictures either.  what's your dress look like?  here's mine:



Oh That's BEAUTIFUL!! Actually, Brittany wore something like that last year excpet BRIGHT Blue. Your going to look SO pretty! 

okay hold on let me find mine lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Oh That's BEAUTIFUL!! Actually, Brittany wore something like that last year excpet BRIGHT Blue. Your going to look SO pretty!
> 
> okay hold on let me find mine lol



aww thank you!  I have copper shoes too (i love copper and bronze) and they make it look even better


----------



## CrazySteph

Okay heres My dress





But mines in a different color! So heres the actual dress!
And the Lighter green fabric my mom is holding up is my date's vest, and the darker green is his tie  (ignore the blue shirt in the back, its just there for random!)


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Okay heres My dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mines in a different color! So heres the actual dress!
> And the Lighter green fabric my mom is holding up is my date's vest, and the darker green is his tie  (ignore the blue shirt in the back, its just there for random!)



aww so pretty i love the neck with all the beads, and the flower at the bottom. so cute


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> aww so pretty i love the neck with all the beads, and the flower at the bottom. so cute



Thank You! but it looks WAAAAYYY better on! lol Like, when I saw the picture, I was like "meh" but when I tired it on.. it was so much different!! So you'll se pictures for sure! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Thank You! but it looks WAAAAYYY better on! lol Like, when I saw the picture, I was like "meh" but when I tired it on.. it was so much different!! So you'll se pictures for sure! lol



i even like it in picture, but ill take your word for it i'm sure it looks better on.  thats how my dress is too.  your dress is a kind of different then normal prom dresses and I like that!


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> i even like it in picture, but ill take your word for it i'm sure it looks better on.  thats how my dress is too.  your dress is a kind of different then normal prom dresses and I like that!



lol but your dress looks goregous in the picture too! lol annnnd yeah, I uh LOVE short dresses.. I'm short. like 5'0, so I think.. I look TOO weird in long dresses.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> lol but your dress looks goregous in the picture too! lol annnnd yeah, I uh LOVE short dresses.. I'm short. like 5'0, so I think.. I look TOO weird in long dresses.



yeah i'm average height(i'm average everything) but my dress is still a little long, but with my small heels its fine.  I figure with dresses ike ours we might find a place to where them again because theyre not big prom-y pouffy dresses, so that's always good.


----------



## CamilleMarae

Omg PROM DRESSES! heres mine!!


----------



## CamilleMarae

CamilleMarae said:


> Omg PROM DRESSES! heres mine!!


okay... heres a link to it! ))

i dont know why my pic wont show up!

http://www.sherrihill.com/dresses/Sherri_Hill_2223.htm


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I got the pics from my trip to Disney up now! Chem'em out!


----------



## SP5

Those pictures just made me want to be there even more.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

SP5 said:


> Those pictures just made me want to be there even more.



I know man me too.


----------



## CrazySteph

CamilleMarae said:


> okay... heres a link to it! ))
> 
> i dont know why my pic wont show up!
> 
> http://www.sherrihill.com/dresses/Sherri_Hill_2223.htm



Oh thats beautiful! I love Sherri Hill dresses! they're so different 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I got the pics from my trip to Disney up now! Chem'em out!



Cute pics! I love looking at Disney Pictures  It makes me miss it even more


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh thats beautiful! I love Sherri Hill dresses! they're so different
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pics! I love looking at Disney Pictures  It makes me miss it even more



Yeah I know how you feel. I want to go right now!


----------



## JessBrennan

CamilleMarae said:


> okay... heres a link to it! ))
> 
> i dont know why my pic wont show up!
> 
> http://www.sherrihill.com/dresses/Sherri_Hill_2223.htm



wow thats a pretty dress


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Where is everyone? Watching the draft?


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Where is everyone? Watching the draft?[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm here, I wasn't on the computer all day and thought there would be a lot more posts but your right.  no one is on!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> WDW_lover_in_SC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone? Watching the draft?[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm here, I wasn't on the computer all day and thought there would be a lot more posts but your right.  no one is on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it happens some times lol just weird.
Click to expand...


----------



## SP5

I was watching the draft. Tim Tebow to Denver? As a Broncos fan, I disagree with that, but whatever, lol.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

SP5 said:


> I was watching the draft. Tim Tebow to Denver? As a Broncos fan, I disagree with that, but whatever, lol.



That was pretty stupid. Tebow is a project he should've went somewhere with an established QB not Kyle Orton lol. I liked the Chargers pick (my team) Ryan Mathews is nasty.


----------



## SP5

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That was pretty stupid. Tebow is a project he should've went somewhere with an established QB not Kyle Orton lol. I liked the Chargers pick (my team) Ryan Mathews is nasty.



Yeah, that was a good pickup for them.

And, oh man. Chargers fan and a Broncos fan. This isn't going to be good, lol, just kidding. I'm not big on those rivalries. I mean i'm a Red Sox fan and I can tolerate some Yankee fans.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

SP5 said:


> Yeah, that was a good pickup for them.
> 
> And, oh man. Chargers fan and a Broncos fan. This isn't going to be good, lol, just kidding. I'm not big on those rivalries. I mean i'm a Red Sox fan and I can tolerate some Yankee fans.



Haha I like the Broncos because they have Kenny Mckinley he played at Carolina I met him a bunch of times. So no hating on the Broncs here.


----------



## SP5

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Haha I like the Broncos because they have Kenny Mckinley he played at Carolina I met him a bunch of times. So no hating on the Broncs here.



haha, I'm a Rivers fan, and Sproles fan, so no hating on the Chargers here.


----------



## NiCO0303

Grad Night is tmrwww!!! it'll be my first time in disney since getting in!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> Grad Night is tmrwww!!! it'll be my first time in disney since getting in!



Woot Woot! Have lots of fun!!

Grad Bash for me!


----------



## tyler8lee

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Where is everyone? Watching the draft?



Hahahaha Im so pumped for tebow


----------



## tyler8lee

SP5 said:


> I was watching the draft. Tim Tebow to Denver? As a Broncos fan, I disagree with that, but whatever, lol.



IM a big Broncos FAN and let me tell you he will do great there just watch


----------



## SP5

tyler8lee said:


> IM a big Broncos FAN and let me tell you he will do great there just watch



It's not that I hate Tebow, I like that kid, he has a lot of potential. But why is Denver worrying more about their Quarterback position when they already have Kyle Orton, and Brady Quinn? Adding another quarterback is fine and all, but Denver really needed to add a Wide Receiver or a little more defense.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

tyler8lee said:


> IM a big Broncos FAN and let me tell you he will do great there just watch



In 2 years Tebow might be ready to be a starting QB but it will be that long. If Quinn starts playing up to his potential Tebow will never see the field. I'm not a Tebow hater. I like the guy but he just doesn't have the mechanics to be an NFL QB. 

Trust me I know about drafting over hyped QB's because Ryan Leaf was the same way and he sucked.

When you guys picked Tebow Dan Williams was on the board DT. Kyle Wilson was on the board CB and Jahvid Best was on the board RB. All needs of Denver's. Now RB's are ok they have potential to get Dwyer or a couple other guys but the DT's and CB's are gone pretty much.


----------



## caimart

NiCO0303 said:


> Grad Night is tmrwww!!! it'll be my first time in disney since getting in!





Nichele said:


> Woot Woot! Have lots of fun!!
> 
> Grad Bash for me!



Hope you have a great time you two!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Woot Woot! Have lots of fun!!
> 
> Grad Bash for me!



Yeah have fun! Ride some roller coasters for me!


----------



## SP5

Nichele said:


> Woot Woot! Have lots of fun!!
> 
> Grad Bash for me!



Hope you have a great time!


----------



## SP5

NiCO0303 said:


> Grad Night is tmrwww!!! it'll be my first time in disney since getting in!



That's awesome man. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

So I might be getting a job now. I'm abuot 80% sure I can get this one...it's at Sonic though...ugh maybe the 4 months will fly by...


----------



## SP5

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So I might be getting a job now. I'm abuot 80% sure I can get this one...it's at Sonic though...ugh maybe the 4 months will fly by...



That's cool man. Hope you get it. If I were a fan of Sonic food I'd attempt to get a job there, but I dont think I'd try, plus I only have two in my area. One being like 20 minutes away, and the other being 40 minutes away...


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So I might be getting a job now. I'm abuot 80% sure I can get this one...it's at Sonic though...ugh maybe the 4 months will fly by...



If it helps, Sonic is my favorite! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> If it helps, Sonic is my favorite! lol



Mine too! why don't we have any around here


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

SP5 said:


> That's cool man. Hope you get it. If I were a fan of Sonic food I'd attempt to get a job there, but I dont think I'd try, plus I only have two in my area. One being like 20 minutes away, and the other being 40 minutes away...



Yeah Sonics menu is terrible. Good ice cream though



caimart said:


> If it helps, Sonic is my favorite! lol



haha a little it does 



JessBrennan said:


> Mine too! why don't we have any around here



I just hate working on the grill...but like I said not even 4 months because I'm not working my last week at home.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> Mine too! why don't we have any around here



Because Massachusetts can't ever have the good fast food


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Because Massachusetts can't ever have the good fast food



there are like two in mass i think but none local.  new england sucks fast food wise


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

You guys every had Zaxby's?


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> there are like two in mass i think but none local.  new england sucks fast food wise



I know that the closest one is in Peabody which is a good hour away from me...grr


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I know that the closest one is in Peabody which is a good hour away from me...grr



i know ugh!


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> You guys every had Zaxby's?



what's zaxby;s?


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> i know ugh!



Maybe during the summer we can take a trip up there!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> what's zaxby;s?



Great chicken place here in the south. They only have them in SC GA and FL. There's one in Orlando everyone who hasn't been will have to go one day it's great.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Maybe during the summer we can take a trip up there!



yes. i predict over the summer you and I will have plenty of adventures


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> yes. i predict over the summer you and I will have plenty of adventures



Yeah so excitedd


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Great chicken place here in the south. They only have them in SC GA and FL. There's one in Orlando everyone who hasn't been will have to go one day it's great.



ok, Caitie and I decided that we are soooo looking forward to the food.  even the fast food because the only burger type fast food place we have is wendys, bk and mcdonalds(oh and dq)  but I like checkers, hardies, sonic, and i want to try jack in the box....oh so many haha.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Yeah so excitedd



me too I can't wait!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> ok, Caitie and I decided that we are soooo looking forward to the food.  even the fast food because the only burger type fast food place we have is wendys, bk and mcdonalds(oh and dq)  but I like checkers, hardies, sonic, and i want to try jack in the box....oh so many haha.



Is Hardees in Florida? It thought it was Star Burger there (which is the same pretty much). Jack in the Box is good so is Krystal!


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Is Hardees in Florida? It thought it was Star Burger there (which is the same pretty much). Jack in the Box is good so is Krystal!



well when i was orlando five years ago i had it.  but i know its related to carls jr. which is in the west, so i don't know.  but what's krystal?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Great chicken place here in the south. They only have them in SC GA and FL. There's one in Orlando everyone who hasn't been will have to go one day it's great.



I bet that Jess and I will be going there lol we're trying everything!  Us poor New Englanders are so sheltered from good food


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I bet that Jess and I will be going there lol we're trying everything!  Us poor New Englanders are so sheltered from good food



thats exactly what I'm saying caitie!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> well when i was orlando five years ago i had it.  but i know its related to carls jr. which is in the west, so i don't know.  but what's krystal?



It's like Jack and White Castle little small square burgers instead of regular. But it also has a sonic twist where you park and order and they bring your food. It's an ok place if you never been.

Maybe they do have Hardees. I didn't see any in February but I wasn't exactly looking so I probably missed them. Do you guys have Jimmy John's subs?



caimart said:


> I bet that Jess and I will be going there lol we're trying everything!  Us poor New Englanders are so sheltered from good food



Too bad you guys are going to miss the BBQ states of NC SC and GA...best BBQ on earth are in those states! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> It's like Jack and White Castle little small square burgers instead of regular. But it also has a sonic twist where you park and order and they bring your food. It's an ok place if you never been.
> 
> Maybe they do have Hardees. I didn't see any in February but I wasn't exactly looking so I probably missed them. Do you guys have Jimmy John's subs?
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you guys are going to miss the BBQ states of NC SC and GA...best BBQ on earth are in those states! lol



no we only have subway and dangelo's and very rare quiznos.  i'm telling you we don't have that many food places


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> It's like Jack and White Castle little small square burgers instead of regular. But it also has a sonic twist where you park and order and they bring your food. It's an ok place if you never been.
> 
> Maybe they do have Hardees. I didn't see any in February but I wasn't exactly looking so I probably missed them. Do you guys have Jimmy John's subs?
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you guys are going to miss the BBQ states of NC SC and GA...best BBQ on earth are in those states! lol



I'm so jealous!!! haha I don't even think we have big BBQ places up here...maybe 1 or 2 that I can think of but that's it!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I'm so jealous!!! haha I don't even think we have big BBQ places up here...maybe 1 or 2 that I can think of but that's it!



yeah, very few.  like smokey bones i guess is bbq but I hated that place.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> no we only have subway and dangelo's and very rare quiznos.  i'm telling you we don't have that many food places



We just got a Jimmy John's it's good if you like cold subs. Not for me and what no Firehouse?!?!?



caimart said:


> I'm so jealous!!! haha I don't even think we have big BBQ places up here...maybe 1 or 2 that I can think of but that's it!



Actually it's the little ones that are amazing but they don't have any in Florida either which sucks because I love BBQ.

haha you guys are going to feel like you're in food heaven


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> no we only have subway and dangelo's and very rare quiznos.  i'm telling you we don't have that many food places



Jess you can get sandwiches at Dunkin' Donuts too don't forget!I'm going to miss not having three in walking distance to me...


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Jess you can get sandwiches at Dunkin' Donuts too don't forget!I'm going to miss not having three in walking distance to me...



yes that i will miss. i don't even like coffee, but i love donuts and hot chocolate from there.  the sandwiches are ok but they don't count.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> We just got a Jimmy John's it's good if you like cold subs. Not for me and what no Firehouse?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it's the little ones that are amazing but they don't have any in Florida either which sucks because I love BBQ.
> 
> haha you guys are going to feel like you're in food heaven



the only firehouse sub place we have is one rinky dink privately owned place i think.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> yes that i will miss. i don't even like coffee, but i love donuts and hot chocolate from there.  the sandwiches are ok but they don't count.



Definitely going to miss munchkins


----------



## CreativeCreativity

Wow, well I missed a lot, lol.

What's up, you guys?


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Definitely going to miss munchkins



i just checked and there are quite a few in orlando caitie, just not five million or three within walking distance.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Jess you can get sandwiches at Dunkin' Donuts too don't forget!I'm going to miss not having three in walking distance to me...



They have Dunkin Donuts on every corner down there lol DD and CVS/Walgreens


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> They have Dunkin Donuts on every corner down there lol DD and CVS/Walgreens



are you sure... because when i went (granted five yrs ago) we had to search to find one in orlando.  I think i have like five dunkins in my city alone. from my old house i could walk to three no problem.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> are you sure... because when i went (granted five yrs ago) we had to search to find one in orlando.  I think i have like five dunkins in my city alone. from my old house i could walk to three no problem.



We have like 5 in my town alone...it's crazy we have one in Stop n' Shop and then there's one right across the street from that!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> are you sure... because when i went (granted five yrs ago) we had to search to find one in orlando.  I think i have like five dunkins in my city alone. from my old house i could walk to three no problem.



We found a lot of them. But we were in Tampa I don't think the demographics would be much different just an hour down the road but who knows?


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> We have like 5 in my town alone...it's crazy we have one in Stop n' Shop and then there's one right across the street from that!



oh yeah, i don't even think of the ones in stop n shop. ooh you know what i do like that we have is panera bread.  there's some in fl right?


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> oh yeah, i don't even think of the ones in stop n shop. ooh you know what i do like that we have is panera bread.  there's some in fl right?



I want to say that I've seen one but I'm not positive  hopefully they do!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I want to say that I've seen one but I'm not positive  hopefully they do!



hope so.  wel I'm going to bed before I start snacking.  all this food talk has made me hungry.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

never heard of that bread place but good night!


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> hope so.  wel I'm going to bed before I start snacking.  all this food talk has made me hungry.



Haha yeah I have to go to bed too.  Skating bright and early tomorrow  goodnight you guys!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

night caitie


----------



## SP5

I missed a lot, but read through it..

There is two Sonic's in Massachusetts. One on route 1 peabody, and the second is in Wilmington, I think...it just opened like a week ago.

We dont have many BBQ places. BBQ restaurants are usually based down in the South, but I don't know I'm not too sure.. 

I hear Earl of Sandwich is a good place down in Orlando, if anybody has heard of it..


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

SP5 said:


> I missed a lot, but read through it..
> 
> There is two Sonic's in Massachusetts. One on route 1 peabody, and the second is in Wilmington, I think...it just opened like a week ago.
> 
> We dont have many BBQ places. BBQ restaurants are usually based down in the South, but I don't know I'm not too sure..
> 
> I hear Earl of Sandwich is a good place down in Orlando, if anybody has heard of it..



Earl is really good and yeah BBQ is a southern thing. But for some reason not as popular in Florida.


----------



## SP5

Florida is where all the Northerns go to stay away from the cold, so some people don't refer to Florida as a Southern state. Which is why you probably don't find many southern things in Florida.


----------



## Nichele

There is a panara bread. It's like a sandwich shop it's pretty good! And there are hardees but they are har to find...it's the same thing as carls jr on the west coast. There's no Jack in the box... That's west coast only.....oh and there are dunkin dounuts everywhere!!! Sooo good! Lol

so hope that helps!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> There is a panara bread. It's like a sandwich shop it's pretty good! And there are hardees but they are har to find...it's the same thing as carls jr on the west coast. There's no Jack in the box... That's west coast only.....oh and there are dunkin dounuts everywhere!!! Sooo good! Lol
> 
> so hope that helps!



Thanks! lol how was your grad bash?!


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> Thanks! lol how was your grad bash?!



It was freaking awesome!!!!!!! ... I had such a great time and rode all the rides i wanted too. The Simpsons ride is awesome.  The only problem was there was alot of ppl skipping which frustrated everyone in line. But the Unversal "Castmembers" made them get out of line for doing that ..LOL   But other then that it was sooo much fun.   I got a free ticket to go back to see the Harry Potter Park, so we'll  will have make a trip back there. 

I appericated all the QSFB, attractions, and merch ppl so much more now ..LOL  After knowning that is what we are all goin to be doing soon. It was funny they all started off all happy and stuff and by the end of the night ... you could see they were all tired and prolly ready for all of us to go home ..LOL


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> There is a panara bread. It's like a sandwich shop it's pretty good! And there are hardees but they are har to find...it's the same thing as carls jr on the west coast. There's no Jack in the box... That's west coast only.....oh and there are dunkin dounuts everywhere!!! Sooo good! Lol
> 
> so hope that helps!



thanks nichele I'm glad to hear there's dunkins and panera


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> It was freaking awesome!!!!!!! ... I had such a great time and rode all the rides i wanted too. The Simpsons ride is awesome.  The only problem was there was alot of ppl skipping which frustrated everyone in line. But the Unversal "Castmembers" made them get out of line for doing that ..LOL   But other then that it was sooo much fun.   I got a free ticket to go back to see the Harry Potter Park, so we'll  will have make a trip back there.
> 
> I appericated all the QSFB, attractions, and merch ppl so much more now ..LOL  After knowning that is what we are all goin to be doing soon. It was funny they all started off all happy and stuff and by the end of the night ... you could see they were all tired and prolly ready for all of us to go home ..LOL



So glad you had fun! and yes we are definately oging to universal for harry potter!


----------



## CreativeCreativity

I need your help, you guys.

Someone I know lives in France and she wants to work in Disney over here in Orlando (or probably CA). Is there a program she can take that will let her work over here or something? Maybe an internship? Sorry if this is a stupid question. I just want to help her, but I don't want to lead her on to think she'll be able to work over here.
And how about if she wants to audition for a character role as well? She looks exactly like Alice in her cosplays.
I think you need to be a U.S. citizen no matter what, right? 
Program names would be lovely, if there are any for her situation.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CreativeCreativity said:


> I need your help, you guys.
> 
> Someone I know lives in France and she wants to work in Disney over here in Orlando (or probably CA). Is there a program she can take that will let her work over here or something? Maybe an internship? Sorry if this is a stupid question. I just want to help her, but I don't want to lead her on to think she'll be able to work over here.
> And how about if she wants to audition for a character role as well? She looks exactly like Alice in her cosplays.
> I think you need to be a U.S. citizen no matter what, right?
> Program names would be lovely, if there are any for her situation.



There is an international program for both WDW and DL.

https://www.disneyinternationalprograms.com/


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> It was freaking awesome!!!!!!! ... I had such a great time and rode all the rides i wanted too. The Simpsons ride is awesome.  The only problem was there was alot of ppl skipping which frustrated everyone in line. But the Unversal "Castmembers" made them get out of line for doing that ..LOL   But other then that it was sooo much fun.   I got a free ticket to go back to see the Harry Potter Park, so we'll  will have make a trip back there.
> 
> I appericated all the QSFB, attractions, and merch ppl so much more now ..LOL  After knowning that is what we are all goin to be doing soon. It was funny they all started off all happy and stuff and by the end of the night ... you could see they were all tired and prolly ready for all of us to go home ..LOL



I'm glad you had so much fun!! Sounds like a blast  so jealous we don't have something like that for us!


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> So glad you had fun! and yes we are definately oging to universal for harry potter!



Woot! 



CreativeCreativity said:


> I need your help, you guys.
> 
> Someone I know lives in France and she wants to work in Disney over here in Orlando (or probably CA). Is there a program she can take that will let her work over here or something? Maybe an internship? Sorry if this is a stupid question. I just want to help her, but I don't want to lead her on to think she'll be able to work over here.
> And how about if she wants to audition for a character role as well? She looks exactly like Alice in her cosplays.
> I think you need to be a U.S. citizen no matter what, right?
> Program names would be lovely, if there are any for her situation.



The only thing I can think of is the international program like Devin mentioned...my friend from England is applying and she said that the apps go out in June.



caimart said:


> I'm glad you had so much fun!! Sounds like a blast  so jealous we don't have something like that for us!




Yeah, it was fun....We'll have fun when we go too!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Did you ride the Hulk? I think it's in Orlando...I want to ride it if it is!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Did you ride the Hulk? I think it's in Orlando...I want to ride it if it is!



Lol it is. It's at islands of advrnture. I didn't go on it tho. It was over a two hour wait! And I'm not really a roller coaster person....


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Yeah, it was fun....We'll have fun when we go too!



Yay! I've never been to Universal or Sea World so we definitely have to try and get to both! I'm especially excited for the new Harry Potter stuff


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Lol it is. It's at islands of advrnture. I didn't go on it tho. It was over a two hour wait! And I'm not really a roller coaster person....



That's awesome. Me either but I'm want to become a roller coaster junkie lol



caimart said:


> Yay! I've never been to Universal or Sea World so we definitely have to try and get to both! I'm especially excited for the new Harry Potter stuff



I never been to Universal either but I have been to Sea World it's a lot of fun!


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's awesome. Me either but I'm want to become a roller coaster junkie lol
> 
> 
> 
> I never been to Universal either but I have been to Sea World it's a lot of fun!



I want to go to both sooo badly


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> Yay! I've never been to Universal or Sea World so we definitely have to try and get to both! I'm especially excited for the new Harry Potter stuff



Yes! Sea world is a lot of fun! And I'm pretty excitedfor the Harry potter park too. I saw the castle ad it was amazing!  lol




WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's awesome. Me either but I'm want to become a roller coaster junkie lol
> I never been to Universal either but I have been to Sea World it's a lot of fun!



lol yeah me too. That's on of my goals for when I get there. We will have to ride them all! Lol


----------



## NiCO0303

back from graaaaaaaaaaaadd niiiiiiiighhhhtttttttt


----------



## caimart

NiCO0303 said:


> back from graaaaaaaaaaaadd niiiiiiiighhhhtttttttt



How was it?? Like I told Nichele I'm so jealous we don't have something like that for us!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hey everybody! I took a trip down this weekend to BSU to visit my boyfriend, BUT IM BACK! How was Grad Nite Nichelle??


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hey everybody! I took a trip down this weekend to BSU to visit my boyfriend, BUT IM BACK! How was Grad Nite Nichelle??



lol It was really great! The Mummy is my all time favorite ride, so I was super excited to ride that! and the Simpsons ride was amazing! The only thing was that the Spiderman ride broke dowm...  but, I got to go on it again so that wasnt so bad!

I just really appriciate CM soo much more now!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> How was it?? Like I told Nichele I'm so jealous we don't have something like that for us!



I'm jealous too Nichele and Nico.  But so happy you guys had fun.  And we will definately have to visit seaworld and universal


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I want to go to both sooo badly



Yeah for sure we'll have to take group trips to both. Sea World is my second favorite park!



Nichele said:


> Yes! Sea world is a lot of fun! And I'm pretty excitedfor the Harry potter park too. I saw the castle ad it was amazing!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah me too. That's on of my goals for when I get there. We will have to ride them all! Lol



Yes ALL of them. I'm going to either Carowind or Six Flags this summer to get used to riding some!



Nichele said:


> lol It was really great! The Mummy is my all time favorite ride, so I was super excited to ride that! and the Simpsons ride was amazing! The only thing was that the Spiderman ride broke dowm...  but, I got to go on it again so that wasnt so bad!
> 
> I just really appriciate CM soo much more now!



I heard The Mummy was a good dark ride. Spider-Man is one of the original dark rides that were great!



JessBrennan said:


> I'm jealous too Nichele and Nico.  But so happy you guys had fun.  And we will definately have to visit seaworld and universal



As said yes we do! Ride everything in the parks too!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yes ALL of them. I'm going to either Carowind or Six Flags this summer to get used to riding some!
> 
> I heard The Mummy was a good dark ride. Spider-Man is one of the original dark rides that were great!



I have never been to six Flags! Im jealous! lol 

I went to Busch Gardens a few years ago and rode Montu...that became the reason why I hated roller coasters...The floorless thing creeps me out...but, hopefully I can get over this fear...I would love to ride the Kracken at Sea World...

The Mummy is actually an indoor Roller Coaster...LOL...Its fantastic....


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I have never been to six Flags! Im jealous! lol
> 
> I went to Busch Gardens a few years ago and rode Montu...that became the reason why I hated roller coasters...The floorless thing creeps me out...but, hopefully I can get over this fear...I would love to ride the Kracken at Sea World...
> 
> The Mummy is actually an indoor Roller Coaster...LOL...Its fantastic....



Yeah they call the coasters like that dark rides. Like Mummy SM etc.

But yeah I've been to Six Flags before but I'm thinking Carowinds this time. Never been there before. Who knows. 

Floorless creep me out too but we have to get over it to ride Kraken and others at Universal.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah they call the coasters like that dark rides. Like Mummy SM etc.
> 
> But yeah I've been to Six Flags before but I'm thinking Carowinds this time. Never been there before. Who knows.
> 
> Floorless creep me out too but we have to get over it to ride Kraken and others at Universal.



lol I should probably learn the lingo before I get there 

Where is Carowinds? I have never even heard of that

Lol I know!! Im really good at talking myself out of things...but at the same time, I am derterminded to do it! 

I think Dueling Dragons is floorless...but the Hulk isnt..


----------



## CrazySteph

Im glad you texted me Nichele  sorry I didn't text you yesterday! LIke I said, I was at BSU! lol But I'll def. text you come school tomorrow haha!

AND GUYS!! this is off topic but go look at my facebook profile.. and it says "I commented on Making Magic Tshirts' wall" click on Making Magic TShirts! all the CP Fall 2010ers are buying them and wearing them and I asked if CS Fall 2010 can do it too and theyre like "Sure!" its soo cool!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Im glad you texted me Nichele  sorry I didn't text you yesterday! LIke I said, I was at BSU! lol But I'll def. text you come school tomorrow haha!
> 
> AND GUYS!! this is off topic but go look at my facebook profile.. and it says "I commented on Making Magic Tshirts' wall" click on Making Magic TShirts! all the CP Fall 2010ers are buying them and wearing them and I asked if CS Fall 2010 can do it too and theyre like "Sure!" its soo cool!



Woot! lol no problem! I was texting my friend while she was waiting in line for the rocket roller coaster....lol I dont know what I would do without my phone! 

Oh! I'll have to go check that out!

lol Yes! I totally want one!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol I should probably learn the lingo before I get there
> 
> Where is Carowinds? I have never even heard of that
> 
> Lol I know!! Im really good at talking myself out of things...but at the same time, I am derterminded to do it!
> 
> I think Dueling Dragons is floorless...but the Hulk isnt..



haha it's ok really anything that isn't outside is a dark ride lol but I don't think many people actually call them dark rides they just say roller coaster or whatever.

Carowinds is a little small amusement park up in NC right outside of the SC border. It's really just carnival rides and like 5 or 6 roller coasters not much theme like universal and Disney.

Yeah Hulk is regular but it has a zero g turn and is a launched start! (no chain/lift hill)

The Dragons are awesome same exact ride but I hear Fire is the better one for some reason.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> .Carowinds is a little small amusement park up in NC right outside of the SC border. It's really just carnival rides and like 5 or 6 roller coasters not much theme like universal and Disney.
> 
> Yeah Hulk is regular but it has a zero g turn and is a launched start! (no chain/lift hill)
> 
> The Dragons are awesome same exact ride but I hear Fire is the better one for some reason.



oh Thats awesome! Sounds like the Cypress Gardens...only better...lol

lol The hulk...I was going to go on it the other night, but I was not waiting 140 minutes. (and my chicken-ness lol) But I love to stand on the bridge and watch it! (and see the stuff that falls out of peoples pockets! lol)

Yeah, fire is supposed to have more turns and stuff, and ice is supposed to go faster...lol, I guess we'll have to ride both and see


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> oh Thats awesome! Sounds like the Cypress Gardens...only better...lol
> 
> lol The hulk...I was going to go on it the other night, but I was not waiting 140 minutes. (and my chicken-ness lol) But I love to stand on the bridge and watch it! (and see the stuff that falls out of peoples pockets! lol)
> 
> Yeah, fire is supposed to have more turns and stuff, and ice is supposed to go faster...lol, I guess we'll have to ride both and see



Carowinds does have one signature ride used to be called Top Gun but not it's called Test Flight I think some other park is building a new Top Gun. 

I've never seen The Hulk I heard it looks intimidating even to people who love roller coasters.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Carowinds does have one signature ride used to be called Top Gun but not it's called Test Flight I think some other park is building a new Top Gun.
> 
> I've never seen The Hulk I heard it looks intimidating even to people who love roller coasters.



omg it is! Its like Right over the water...and lol I get weak kneed ever just thinking about it!...its intense...But everybody says that after you ride it once, its really not as bad as you think...


----------



## SP5

Back in 2007, when I went to Universal Studious. I was scared to ride the Hulk, cause back then I was nervous to ride roller coasters. But, after thinking about it for awhile, I finally road the Hulk. It's a really fun ride. I like how it shoots you up the hill like a cannon(well you're actually in the middle of the hill). I recommend on trying it. You won't regret it.


----------



## caimart

All this talk about rides makes me want to be in Orlando right now  
September 1st better hurry up and get here!!


----------



## mattwill89

DANG!!! Ive missed alot since page 150. lol.  Whats been goin on guys? Ide reply, but theres so much to reply to, i dont know where to begin!. lol


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> All this talk about rides makes me want to be in Orlando right now
> September 1st better hurry up and get here!!



We have this Disney video display where I work that has cinderellas castle with the disney logo next to it, and everytime I look at it, I keep saying to myself, my dreams may soon come true after all.  Iam so ready to get down there and get to meet all of you while beating you all in pool volleyball. lol


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> I have never been to six Flags! Im jealous! lol
> 
> I went to Busch Gardens a few years ago and rode Montu...that became the reason why I hated roller coasters...The floorless thing creeps me out...but, hopefully I can get over this fear...I would love to ride the Kracken at Sea World...
> 
> The Mummy is actually an indoor Roller Coaster...LOL...Its fantastic....



I kinda freak out about roller coasters too.  But I'm going to six flags at least once this year so hopefully that will change it!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Im glad you texted me Nichele  sorry I didn't text you yesterday! LIke I said, I was at BSU! lol But I'll def. text you come school tomorrow haha!
> 
> AND GUYS!! this is off topic but go look at my facebook profile.. and it says "I commented on Making Magic Tshirts' wall" click on Making Magic TShirts! all the CP Fall 2010ers are buying them and wearing them and I asked if CS Fall 2010 can do it too and theyre like "Sure!" its soo cool!



I LOVE this idea!  Let me know all of our info when you get it Steph!


----------



## CrazySteph

Heres the Link! You can get it in many different designs and colors! 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Making-Magic-T-Shirts/104952012870200


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> Heres the Link! You can get it in many different designs and colors!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Making-Magic-T-Shirts/104952012870200



These are so cool!!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Heres the Link! You can get it in many different designs and colors!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Making-Magic-T-Shirts/104952012870200



is there a way for us to get teh same designs but for it to say cs 2010 instead of cp?  I really would like a pink shirt and black hoodie


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Heres the Link! You can get it in many different designs and colors!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Making-Magic-T-Shirts/104952012870200



Did they send you an order form or do you know how much they are?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Heres the Link! You can get it in many different designs and colors!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Making-Magic-T-Shirts/104952012870200



They look awesome! Lol I want one! It's $20 for a t shirt and $30 for a hoddie!


----------



## tyler8lee

HEY EVERYONE! ive got a question Is the Career start program and College program like the same thing? Do we also live in the same apartments because i dont understand what the big difference is.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

tyler8lee said:


> HEY EVERYONE! ive got a question Is the Career start program and College program like the same thing? Do we also live in the same apartments because i dont understand what the big difference is.



Same just we're not in college and don't have choice of apartments they get a couple of jobs we dont too but all in all it's the same.


----------



## mattwill89

tyler8lee said:


> HEY EVERYONE! ive got a question Is the Career start program and College program like the same thing? Do we also live in the same apartments because i dont understand what the big difference is.



I thought the college program was just for people who wanted college credit...but hey, what do I know.


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> HEY EVERYONE! ive got a question Is the Career start program and College program like the same thing? Do we also live in the same apartments because i dont understand what the big difference is.



Yeah it's basically the same. We just dont have as many roles avalible...like hospitaity or transportation or photo pass photographer...but we live in the same apartments as the CP'ers...and a lot of times the people cant tell the difference between a CP person or a CS person...


----------



## Nichele

Hello!!  How is everyone??


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Hello!!  How is everyone??



Hey! Fine how bout you?!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey! Fine how bout you?!



good! Im glad you're on! Steph and I just got the t shirts from the Making Magic T shirts! We think that everone should get one so we can wear them at check in day! It would be pretty cool!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> good! Im glad you're on! Steph and I just got the t shirts from the Making Magic T shirts! We think that everone should get one so we can wear them at check in day! It would be pretty cool!



Hi guys  I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a shirt too!  I saw that they have sweatpants too so I'm thinking about getting those also


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> good! Im glad you're on! Steph and I just got the t shirts from the Making Magic T shirts! We think that everone should get one so we can wear them at check in day! It would be pretty cool!



Yeah I'm getting one too. Not right now though little low on cash but soon. Can we get them to sa CS instead of CP?



caimart said:


> Hi guys  I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a shirt too!  I saw that they have sweatpants too so I'm thinking about getting those also



I was thinking about a hoodie! Maybe sweat pants if they have the kind that aren't tight around the ankle I hate that!


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> Hi guys  I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a shirt too!  I saw that they have sweatpants too so I'm thinking about getting those also



lol ooo I saw those! They are cute! I was really torn between the hoodie and the t shirt...but I would just get more use out of the t shirt... In Pink! lol


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I'm getting one too. Not right now though little low on cash but soon. Can we get them to sa CS instead of CP?



Ugh...thats the only problem. It wont say CS it will say CP...but it doesnt really matter because they all group you as Cp'ers anyway...I would have liked for it to say CS...but, oh well...I totally think you sould get the hoodie! In pink!! lol lol jk jk


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Ugh...thats the only problem. It wont say CS it will say CP...but it doesnt really matter because they all group you as Cp'ers anyway...I would have liked for it to say CS...but, oh well...I totally think you sould get the hoodie! In pink!! lol lol jk jk



haha Nah I would never wear pink anything! I'm getting a shirt for sure to wear at least check in day maybe a hoodie.


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> lol ooo I saw those! They are cute! I was really torn between the hoodie and the t shirt...but I would just get more use out of the t shirt... In Pink! lol



The sweatpants aren't on the order form but I'm still going to ask about them!! And I'm thinking pink too! Or maybe the purple...decisions decisions.



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha Nah I would never wear pink anything! I'm getting a shirt for sure to wear at least check in day maybe a hoodie.



You should wear the pink sweatshirt when you show us your figure skating moves


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha Nah I would never wear pink anything! I'm getting a shirt for sure to wear at least check in day maybe a hoodie.



lol I was kidding!
Yeah, they had some other colors, like white and black, so you're good! 
Yeah, it would be kinda cool of we all wore them on check in day...or at least to the dinner the night before...


----------



## CrazySteph

lol hey guys!!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> lol hey guys!!



lol Hey Girl! Whats up?


----------



## SP5

I may be getting one, don't know yet. If I can cough up some money then yeah I'll get one, lol.


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol Hey Girl! Whats up?



Oh! n2m. texting someone COOL!! lol



SP5 said:


> I may be getting one, don't know yet. If I can cough up some money then yeah I'll get one, lol.



and you should! I think it would be cool if we all wore ours when we visit the parks!


----------



## Nichele

SP5 said:


> I may be getting one, don't know yet. If I can cough up some money then yeah I'll get one, lol.



Yay! Steph and I were thinking about wearing them in the parks one day!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Oh! n2m. texting someone COOL!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> and you should! I think it would be cool if we all wore ours when we visit the parks!



lol..oh really? I am doing the exact same thing!

lol and we just said the same thing!


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> Yeah it's basically the same. We just dont have as many roles avalible...like hospitaity or transportation or photo pass photographer...but we live in the same apartments as the CP'ers...and a lot of times the people cant tell the difference between a CP person or a CS person...



So we could be pared up with a CP as a roomate? Thats pretty cool!


----------



## tyler8lee

Hey when do you get your 2nd packet from disney?


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> So we could be pared up with a CP as a roomate? Thats pretty cool!



Well. from what i heard, they try to keept CS and CP people seperate...but im sure that it is possible. 



tyler8lee said:


> Hey when do you get your 2nd packet from disney?



I dont think everyone gets a second folder....I know I didnt


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> Well. from what i heard, they try to keept CS and CP people seperate...but im sure that it is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think everyone gets a second folder....I know I didnt



Thats weird you think they would send you more info and stuff and keep you updated and send you a packing list and things like that


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Thats weird you think they would send you more info and stuff and keep you updated and send you a packing list and things like that



I agree...There is a packing list on the official site, under the FAQ section...even just an email would be awesome...


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> I agree...There is a packing list on the official site, under the FAQ section...even just an email would be awesome...



Oh yeah for sure i mean it just worries me to basically never hear anything else from them


----------



## SP5

CrazySteph said:


> and you should! I think it would be cool if we all wore ours when we visit the parks!



Haha. Alright, fine. I'll get one. Is there like a deadline to get one?


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Oh yeah for sure i mean it just worries me to basically never hear anything else from them



lol I know! Sometimes I wonder if they forgot about us!.... It kinda freaks me out when I think that...I get all paranoid and start looking for my folder!


----------



## SP5

Nichele said:


> I agree...There is a packing list on the official site, under the FAQ section...even just an email would be awesome...



I was told when I emailed them last week, that they send you some emails a month before you arrive to tell you what to bring, and so on.


----------



## Nichele

SP5 said:


> I was told when I emailed them last week, that they send you some emails a month before you arrive to tell you what to bring, and so on.



o0o0o0o...cool! That is really helpful! Although I probably will have everything already bought by then..lol


----------



## Nichele

SP5 said:


> Haha. Alright, fine. I'll get one. Is there like a deadline to get one?



On the FB page it says that they are taking orders for the next to weeks...From the way its worded, I think she is taking orders until everyone has been accepted....

lol It was kinda confusing to me...


----------



## SP5

Lol, yeah same here. They also tell you the important things you need to bring. Like, I believe, birth certificate, social security, ID of some sort, that thing you printed out after you paid your assessment fee. and so on. They have most of the stuff you need to bring on the website.


----------



## tyler8lee

SP5 said:


> I was told when I emailed them last week, that they send you some emails a month before you arrive to tell you what to bring, and so on.



Well that will be good!


----------



## SP5

Nichele said:


> On the FB page it says that they are taking orders for the next to weeks...From the way its worded, I think she is taking orders until everyone has been accepted....
> 
> lol It was kinda confusing to me...



Yeah, that confused me also, which is why I asked. Cause I can get the money probably next week, or the end of this week.


----------



## Nichele

SP5 said:


> Lol, yeah same here. They also tell you the important things you need to bring. Like, I believe, birth certificate, social security, ID of some sort, that thing you printed out after you paid your assessment fee. and so on. They have most of the stuff you need to bring on the website.



oh good...because I REALLY wouldnt want to foget any of that stuff! Im planning on putting all of my important documents in my CS folder and bringing it with me 



tyler8lee said:


> Well that will be good!



Hey! Do you have Facebook? I think you're the only one on here I dont have a fb for!


----------



## Nichele

x


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> oh good...because I REALLY wouldnt want to foget any of that stuff! Im planning on putting all of my important documents in my CS folder and bringing it with me
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Do you have Facebook? I think you're the only one on here I dont have a fb for!



Yeah i do im on the group page so you can find me. Or just type my full name in which is my name for facebook which is tyler david lee


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Yeah i do im on the group page so you can find me. Or just type my full name in which is my name for facebook which is tyler david lee



Cool beans! 

Yay! we're friends now! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey guys looks like I missed all the convo. Me and my mom kinda got into it a little bit. She has been on this kick recently that she doesn't understand "what the purpose of the program is" and "she thinks it's not going to help me". Makes me upset...


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey guys looks like I missed all the convo. Me and my mom kinda got into it a little bit. She has been on this kick recently that she doesn't understand "what the purpose of the program is" and "she thinks it's not going to help me". Makes me upset...



oh my goodness! Opposition from family is the worst! I hope everything works out for you! Just be strong, if you know it is the right thing...then fight for it!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> oh my goodness! Opposition from family is the worst! I hope everything works out for you! Just be strong, if you know it is the right thing...then fight for it!



Yeah I mean I'm going to go no matter what. My dad is 100% behind me. I think my mom is scared I won't come back home. (Which I actually don't want too lol) But I wish she would look past it and see it's my life and my choice to stay or return.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah I mean I'm going to go no matter what. My dad is 100% behind me. I think my mom is scared I won't come back home. (Which I actually don't want too lol) But I wish she would look past it and see it's my life and my choice to stay or return.



Yes. I think that is the hardest part of parents...especially moms lol...I dont plan on coming home either..lol...well, at least you have your dad....im sure that it is much harder when neither parent supports you...Well, Im glad to hear that you're coming no matter what! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yes. I think that is the hardest part of parents...especially moms lol...I dont plan on coming home either..lol...well, at least you have your dad....im sure that it is much harder when neither parent supports you...Well, Im glad to hear that you're coming no matter what! lol



Yeah lol I have to come if I don't 20 years from now I look back and say "I WISH I would've done that." I'm not going to let that happen to me!

So what were you guys talking about with the emails from Disney? I think that's what it was about...


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah lol I have to come if I don't 20 years from now I look back and say "I WISH I would've done that." I'm not going to let that happen to me!
> 
> So what were you guys talking about with the emails from Disney? I think that's what it was about...



Yes! That is something that I do not want to say!!

Well, we were just talking about how Disney should keep us CS'ers updated, with an email or something....and them Sean said that he called them about it and said that they send out an email about a month before you leave with a packing list and a list of important documents that you should not forget, such as your birth certificate and SSN...


----------



## haleyg

hello everyone!!

so. you know what I realized. when i apply for cp, its not going to be as fun... because I wont be applying with you lovely people!

I honestly hope I find people as amazing as you guys... it hard having to remake disney friends all over again.

okay..end of my rant!!

i miss you all. hows planning


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> hello everyone!!
> 
> so. you know what I realized. when i apply for cp, its not going to be as fun... because I wont be applying with you lovely people!
> 
> I honestly hope I find people as amazing as you guys... it hard having to remake disney friends all over again.
> 
> okay..end of my rant!!
> 
> i miss you all. hows planning



Hey girl!! We miss you on here!!!

Well,we're already friends so we can meet when you get to Disney!! (I say When because I know that you are going to get it!!)

It's getting pretty crazy...but its mostly Graduation stuff for me...My "Orlando" box is filling up at a rapid pace though!! 

How are you?


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> hello everyone!!
> 
> so. you know what I realized. when i apply for cp, its not going to be as fun... because I wont be applying with you lovely people!
> 
> I honestly hope I find people as amazing as you guys... it hard having to remake disney friends all over again.
> 
> okay..end of my rant!!
> 
> i miss you all. hows planning



miss having you on here, haley!  But who knows, maybe at some point some of us will apply for a cp together, it could happen  and don't forget your visiting us in december!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yes! That is something that I do not want to say!!
> 
> Well, we were just talking about how Disney should keep us CS'ers updated, with an email or something....and them Sean said that he called them about it and said that they send out an email about a month before you leave with a packing list and a list of important documents that you should not forget, such as your birth certificate and SSN...



Ah ok that will be good because I know I'll be missing something LOL



haleyg said:


> hello everyone!!
> 
> so. you know what I realized. when i apply for cp, its not going to be as fun... because I wont be applying with you lovely people!
> 
> I honestly hope I find people as amazing as you guys... it hard having to remake disney friends all over again.
> 
> okay..end of my rant!!
> 
> i miss you all. hows planning



Hey Haley! Yeah applying without us is going to suck (I kid) but HEY we could still all be down there if we get extended! So who knows!

You'll make loads of friends!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> Hey girl!! We miss you on here!!!
> 
> Well,we're already friends so we can meet when you get to Disney!! (I say When because I know that you are going to get it!!)
> 
> It's getting pretty crazy...but its mostly Graduation stuff for me...My "Orlando" box is filling up at a rapid pace though!!
> 
> How are you?



aw. im glad you miss me. haha

and thanks..your confidence in me mean the world. and yes. we will.. im excited for december!!

you graduate soon dont you?? i have to wait until june 11..but i get out on may 21.. and only have to go for finals, like a hour a day or something... and i can only imgine, my college box is empty. haha. waiting to get stuff until i decide where to go.

im great. stressed with getting stuff done for school, but i am great.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> miss having you on here, haley!  But who knows, maybe at some point some of us will apply for a cp together, it could happen *and don't forget your visiting us in december!*



Thats Right!!!! How could I forget!!! We will see you in December!!


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> miss having you on here, haley!  But who knows, maybe at some point some of us will apply for a cp together, it could happen  and don't forget your visiting us in december!





WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey Haley! Yeah applying without us is going to suck (I kid) but HEY we could still all be down there if we get extended! So who knows!
> 
> You'll make loads of friends!



you guys write to fast. haha

very true..i plan on doing cp as many times as i can.. and dont worry, i havent. I am looking forward to it, i keep telling my family all about it. haha

oh devin, you are funny. hahah. i hope you are!


----------



## JessBrennan

so i missed some stuff

here we go

I'm fine.  I just came back from a crappy theatre rehearsel. but oh well.

Emails-- should definately come the day you enroll as a follow up.  or a second packet with more info like college.

shirts--i think im going to get one pink one.  I really like the saying on the black hoodie but not in tshirt, and since it says cp i only want one thing.

and devin should definately wear a pink one to go figure skating

also, itd be really cute to wear them out to dinner or to check in.


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> aw. im glad you miss me. haha
> 
> and thanks..your confidence in me mean the world. and yes. we will.. im excited for december!!
> 
> you graduate soon dont you?? i have to wait until june 11..but i get out on may 21.. and only have to go for finals, like a hour a day or something... and i can only imgine, my college box is empty. haha. waiting to get stuff until i decide where to go.
> 
> im great. stressed with getting stuff done for school, but i am great.



have you heard from edinboro?  and how's that scholarship school look?  have you figured out where your going?


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> aw. im glad you miss me. haha
> 
> and thanks..your confidence in me mean the world. and yes. we will.. im excited for december!!
> 
> you graduate soon dont you?? i have to wait until june 11..but i get out on may 21.. and only have to go for finals, like a hour a day or something... and i can only imgine, my college box is empty. haha. waiting to get stuff until i decide where to go.
> 
> im great. stressed with getting stuff done for school, but i am great.



Yes....I graduate May 29th! Yay! Yeah, exams are that week...so I barely have to go to school too! 

Sometimes though, I am kind of jealous of the people who are going to college...I dont get a lot of support from my school...I donno....they build up everyone who is going to college, like they're the greatest thing since sliced bread or something....and I feel like Im not doing as much as them....

Yeah...school is getting pretty stressful...but that just means its almost over!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> you guys write to fast. haha
> 
> very true..i plan on doing cp as many times as i can.. and dont worry, i havent. I am looking forward to it, i keep telling my family all about it. haha
> 
> oh devin, you are funny. hahah. i hope you are!



That's cool I'm sure most of the group of us will all end up doing CP together anyways that will probably be your second CP so you'll be one up on us!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Yes....I graduate May 29th! Yay! Yeah, exams are that week...so I barely have to go to school too!
> 
> Sometimes though, I am kind of jealous of the people who are going to college...I dont get a lot of support from my school...I donno....they build up everyone who is going to college, like they're the greatest thing since sliced bread or something....and I feel like Im not doing as much as them....
> 
> Yeah...school is getting pretty stressful...but that just means its almost over!!



your luck i graduate june 18 and get out on the ninth

but yeah sometimes i feel the same way about college.  but i will be going fall 2011 so what does it matter?  I'm trying to figure out some top choices for school (because the ones i had this year failed) so i won't have to worry about it at disney.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> your luck i graduate june 18 and get out on the ninth
> 
> but yeah sometimes i feel the same way about college.  but i will be going fall 2011 so what does it matter?  I'm trying to figure out some top choices for school (because the ones i had this year failed) so i won't have to worry about it at disney.



yeah...it was just weird. I had to register for the AP exam this morning...and they asked me where to send my test scores...I didnt have an answer...I dont really think Disney would want them lol..so Im sending toem to Valenica...it was just weird...not having an answer....


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Yes....I graduate May 29th! Yay! Yeah, exams are that week...so I barely have to go to school too!
> 
> Sometimes though, I am kind of jealous of the people who are going to college...I dont get a lot of support from my school...I donno....they build up everyone who is going to college, like they're the greatest thing since sliced bread or something....and I feel like Im not doing as much as them....
> 
> Yeah...school is getting pretty stressful...but that just means its almost over!!



I feel the same way.  I always thought I was going to go to college, and now that I'm not it feels like people kind of look down on me when I tell them I'm doing the CS program, but you know what?  This is a great oppurtunity for all of us, and I bet by the end of it all of us will be very happy that we chose to apply for this


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> yeah...it was just weird. I had to register for the AP exam this morning...and they asked me where to send my test scores...I didnt have an answer...I dont really think Disney would want them lol..so Im sending toem to Valenica...it was just weird...not having an answer....



yeah i had the same issue, except i didn't send them anywhere when i registered for ap.


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> have you heard from edinboro?  and how's that scholarship school look?  have you figured out where your going?



nope not yet.. they said it may be another 2-3weeks..
and scholarship school..eh..not sure. they dont have a major i want..but im considering general classes.



Nichele said:


> Yes....I graduate May 29th! Yay! Yeah, exams are that week...so I barely have to go to school too!
> 
> Sometimes though, I am kind of jealous of the people who are going to college...I dont get a lot of support from my school...I donno....they build up everyone who is going to college, like they're the greatest thing since sliced bread or something....and I feel like Im not doing as much as them....
> 
> Yeah...school is getting pretty stressful...but that just means its almost over!!



ah. so lucky. but you graduate a day after my birthday..just a fun fact. haha

and girl, dont be jealous. they should be jealous of you. you are doing something most kids would have the guts to do..EVER. and if your school doesnt see that, well they suck. you deserve recognition!

yeah. tell me about it. i wish i had more time..haha.. its sad. AP art it killing me. i have 5 more projects to do by may 8th, and i already have 21. if i dont i get my national art honor taken away from me, so no "rainbow" tassels for me, or no painting a ceiling tile. 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's cool I'm sure most of the group of us will all end up doing CP together anyways that will probably be your second CP so you'll be one up on us!



technically we would be tied.. CS is CP, and so much more cooler. haha hopefully i will be returning as a character. haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> yeah...it was just weird. I had to register for the AP exam this morning...and they asked me where to send my test scores...I didnt have an answer...I dont really think Disney would want them lol..so Im sending toem to Valenica...it was just weird...not having an answer....



Disney University! Should've said it just to see the looks on their faces.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I feel the same way.  I always thought I was going to go to college, and now that I'm not it feels like people kind of look down on me when I tell them I'm doing the CS program, but you know what?  This is a great oppurtunity for all of us, and I bet by the end of it all of us will be very happy that we chose to apply for this



I'm already happy i applied for this, and i do think its gonna be great too.  but i hate having to defend myself.  today some chick thought i was kidding when i was talking about what schools i should apply to next year.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Disney University! Should've said it just to see the looks on their faces.



LOL I should have done that!


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> nope not yet.. they said it may be another 2-3weeks..
> and scholarship school..eh..not sure. they dont have a major i want..but im considering general classes.
> 
> 
> 
> ah. so lucky. but you graduate a day after my birthday..just a fun fact. haha
> 
> and girl, dont be jealous. they should be jealous of you. you are doing something most kids would have the guts to do..EVER. and if your school doesnt see that, well they suck. you deserve recognition!
> 
> yeah. tell me about it. i wish i had more time..haha.. its sad. AP art it killing me. i have 5 more projects to do by may 8th, and i already have 21. if i dont i get my national art honor taken away from me, so no "rainbow" tassels for me, or no painting a ceiling tile.
> 
> 
> 
> technically we would be tied.. CS is CP, and so much more cooler. haha hopefully i will be returning as a character. haha



what school gave you all that money again?  and i think you;d make a great character


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> LOL I should have done that!



yeah where you have to put the number thing we should of penciled it in.


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> what school gave you all that money again?  and i think you;d make a great character



thiel. i didnt even want to apply there, but they bugged the crap out of me. haha!

and thank you, i happen to think i would to. haha


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> thiel. i didnt even want to apply there, but they bugged the crap out of me. haha!
> 
> and thank you, i happen to i would to. haha



thats like me and new haven, they bugged me and then i applied (for free) and got in with a load of money.  but i couldn't even think about going there i didn't like it so much.  and now im stuck with two tshirts they gave me bearing their name haha.


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> thiel. i didnt even want to apply there, but they bugged the crap out of me. haha!
> 
> and thank you, i happen to think i would to. haha



Thats pretty cool that they want you though...Go Haley and her awesomeness!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Thats pretty cool that they want you though...Go Haley and her awesomeness!



you said it nichele woot woot!


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> I feel the same way.  I always thought I was going to go to college, and now that I'm not it feels like people kind of look down on me when I tell them I'm doing the CS program, but you know what?  This is a great oppurtunity for all of us, and I bet by the end of it all of us will be very happy that we chose to apply for this



I agree. I dont want to have any regrets in this program...I want to have such a great experience that when people ask what it is they will see my face light up when I begin to tell them my memories of it...


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> thats like me and new haven, they bugged me and then i applied (for free) and got in with a load of money.  but i couldn't even think about going there i didn't like it so much.  and now im stuck with two tshirts they gave me bearing their name haha.



samee. they offered me their inspired excellence application, which was free. psht, i wish i got shirts. i guess i am not cool enough!! haha. i think im going to visit.. mayeb i will get a shirt then.




Nichele said:


> Thats pretty cool that they want you though...Go Haley and her awesomeness!



and you made me smile. if you could see me right now, you would see the biggest cheesy grin


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> I agree. I dont want to have any regrets in this program...I want to have such a great experience that when people ask what it is they will see my face light up when I begin to tell them my memories of it...



me too.  and i can already predict that we all have the right kind of attitudes that as long as we keep this up, we will have a great adventure


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> samee. they offered me their inspired excellence application, which was free. psht, i wish i got shirts. i guess i am not cool enough!! haha. i think im going to visit.. mayeb i will get a shirt then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you made me smile. if you could see me right now, you would see the biggest cheesy grin



yeah i got a shirt for visiting and one with my acceptance, and a little flag.  i wish the school i actually had wanted to go to sent me all that stuff!  all they gave me was a dinky poster. (and no financial aid)


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> and you made me smile. if you could see me right now, you would see the biggest cheesy grin



If only you could see mine too....lol



JessBrennan said:


> me too.  and i can already predict that we all have the right kind of attitudes that as long as we keep this up, we will have a great adventure



yes, I know that this will be a great experience!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> I agree. I dont want to have any regrets in this program...I want to have such a great experience that when people ask what it is they will see my face light up when I begin to tell them my memories of it...



We'll make it happen don't you worry


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> We'll make it happen don't you worry



I fully believe that!!! 

You guys are so great!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> I fully believe that!!!
> 
> You guys are so great!



and thats why we will all make great roommates!


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> yeah i got a shirt for visiting and one with my acceptance, and a little flag.  i wish the school i actually had wanted to go to sent me all that stuff!  all they gave me was a dinky poster. (and no financial aid)



aww. thats terrible.. poster.. and no aid. 



Nichele said:


> If only you could see mine too....lol
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I know that this will be a great experience!



aw.. yay for big smiles!!

and you will, dont worry. I am looking forward to youtube videos to keep me posted on all the fun activities you do.


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> I fully believe that!!!
> 
> You guys are so great!



I can't wait!  It's going to be a party.


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> aww. thats terrible.. poster.. and no aid.
> 
> 
> 
> aw.. yay for big smiles!!
> 
> and you will, dont worry. I am looking forward to youtube videos to keep me posted on all the fun activities you do.



yup and the worst part is that even though ill apply again next year i have to find a new school because i cannot pay forty thousand a yr for school its way too much.


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> yup and the worst part is that even though ill apply again next year i have to find a new school because i cannot pay forty thousand a yr for school its way too much.



wow.. that is expensive... i dont see how they can make it so much :/


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I can't wait!  It's going to be a party.



A 5 month long party at that!


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> wow.. that is expensive... i dont see how they can make it so much :/



yeah and thats after ten thousand in aid.  i was upset. but by that point i was already looking at disney so i guess it worked out.


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> yeah and thats after ten thousand in aid.  i was upset. but by that point i was already looking at disney so i guess it worked out.



i would say so.. Disney vs college

i would pick disney. haha. a lot funner. and warmer haha


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> i would say so.. Disney vs college
> 
> i would pick disney. haha. a lot funner. and warmer haha



yes but you will do collgege and disney and be a performer!  i can see it now.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> A 5 month long party at that!



Haha absolutely!!


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> A 5 month long party at that!



it is going to ROCK!!!!


----------



## haleyg

JessBrennan said:


> yes but you will do collgege and disney and be a performer!  i can see it now.



ah. that will be the day! haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Anyone else excited for the Wolrd Cup?


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> ah. that will be the day! haha



What Charater would you want to be?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Anyone else excited for the Wolrd Cup?



lol Thats soccer right?...Im hopeless at these things...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol Thats soccer right?...Im hopeless at these things...



Yup the best teams in the world play in a tournament bigger than any other on earth. (like the Olympics only just soccer) 

I'm a Yank in the soccer world!!! USA USA USA! haha


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Anyone else excited for the Wolrd Cup?



hockey?? haha. sorry, i cannot say i know a whole lot about sports. 
but i will be excited because we played it in gym, and I didnt get hurt. so i like the sport. haha



Nichele said:


> What Charater would you want to be?



hmm. i always had to dream of being tinkerbell. back when i had super blonde hair, i though i was perfect..

or a one of cinderella step sisters. they are hilarious. or either chip or dale. they always crack me up when i meet them!


----------



## Nichele

haleyg said:


> hockey?? haha. sorry, i cannot say i know a whole lot about sports.
> but i will be excited because we played it in gym, and I didnt get hurt. so i like the sport. haha
> 
> 
> 
> hmm. i always had to dream of being tinkerbell. back when i had super blonde hair, i though i was perfect..
> 
> or a one of cinderella step sisters. they are hilarious. or either chip or dale. they always crack me up when i meet them!



lol that would be soo cool! I could say that I know Tink!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol that would be soo cool! I could say that I know Tink!!



Yup! Friends with Tinker Bell!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hello!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hello!!



Hi!


----------



## haleyg

Nichele said:


> lol that would be soo cool! I could say that I know Tink!!





WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yup! Friends with Tinker Bell!



i think it would. i would sprinkle pixie dust all over you!! lets hope thats what they are looking for


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hello!!



Hey girl Hey! Whats up?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

haleyg said:


> i think it would. i would sprinkle pixie dust all over you!! lets hope thats what they are looking for



I would smile on stage then dump you with twice as much behind the scenes


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> hockey?? haha. sorry, i cannot say i know a whole lot about sports.
> but i will be excited because we played it in gym, and I didnt get hurt. so i like the sport. haha
> 
> 
> 
> hmm. i always had to dream of being tinkerbell. back when i had super blonde hair, i though i was perfect..
> 
> or a one of cinderella step sisters. they are hilarious. or either chip or dale. they always crack me up when i meet them!



omg, i want to audition when i extend (hopefully) and i would love to be a stepsister too! that would be adream role


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> omg, i want to audition when i extend (hopefully) and i would love to be a stepsister too! that would be adream role



I laughed the whole time I saw them during the MS Parade at Disney they were hilarious!


----------



## CrazySteph

Oh I want to audition to extend to! lol I hope they take me cause im super short! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Oh I want to audition to extend to! lol I hope they take me cause im super short! lol



es i figure even if i don't make it, it would be fun to try!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Oh I want to audition to extend to! lol I hope they take me cause im super short! lol



You could be a mouse!


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> omg, i want to audition when i extend (hopefully) and i would love to be a stepsister too! that would be adream role



I feel lame... I have never seen any of these people...I dont think Ive seen Tink either...lol But I have met Mickey....and thats all that matters lol


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Oh I want to audition to extend to! lol I hope they take me cause im super short! lol



*Gasps* You could be MICKEY!!!!!!! or Minnie!!!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> I feel lame... I have never seen any of these people...I dont think Ive seen Tink either...lol But I have met Mickey....and thats all that matters lol



oh goodness when i went to dl last june, we had a first timer (at either park) so we had to meet mickey.  but the only place we could find him was his house.  well we thought the line was short, until we got into the second room and realized how big the house was.  so we waited a long time just to meet mickey, then we made hime take a bunch of pics haha.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I feel lame... I have never seen any of these people...I dont think Ive seen Tink either...lol But I have met Mickey....and thats all that matters lol



I think the sisters only come out during parades in DW


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I think the sisters only come out during parades in DW



The daytime ones? Because Ive never seen those....


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> *Gasps* You could be MICKEY!!!!!!! or Minnie!!!!!



I know!! I could be the Head Hancho!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> The daytime ones? Because Ive never seen those....



Yup I saw them in the parade didn't get a picture though too busy laughing lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I know!! I could be the Head Hancho!!



i have a teammate who did cp and was really short.  she got to be some playhhouse pals, and an aristocat a lot of times.  but i think she got to be a mouse a couple of times too.


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> i have a teammate who did cp and was really short.  she got to be some playhhouse pals, and an aristocat a lot of times.  but i think she got to be a mouse a couple of times too.



Really? Aww I would love that! Yeah, Disney loves Short/Tall people!  It was like I was destined to be Short lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Really? Aww I would love that! Yeah, Disney loves Short/Tall people!  It was like I was destined to be Short lol



yes thats a good way to see it.  but i'm average height so it doesn't work for me


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> yes thats a good way to see it.  but i'm average height so it doesn't work for me



Oh your so animated! I'm sure they'll take you for your bubbly personality!


----------



## SP5

I missed so much....and I've been gone for like two hours, lol

Whats you guys(and girls) up too?


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Oh your so animated! I'm sure they'll take you for your bubbly personality!



why thank you, just wait till you hear me tell a story in real life, then youll really see how animated i can be.  my theatre teacher told me tonight that me and another girl were overcompensating so much that we were starting to become cartoonish.  so that quality might help haha


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> why thank you, just wait till you hear me tell a story in real life, then youll really see how animated i can be.  my theatre teacher told me tonight that me and another girl were overcompensating so much that we were starting to become cartoonish.  so that quality might help haha



aww!! see! i dont have ANY theatre background at all! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> aww!! see! i dont have ANY theatre background at all! lol



yeah well i only have this year first semester i did dance one (really easy stuff) and then im playing jan in the show this year... but we'll see how it goes its not working out all that well right now, but i think itll pull through.  so i don't have much experience.


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> yeah well i only have this year first semester i did dance one (really easy stuff) and then im playing jan in the show this year... but we'll see how it goes its not working out all that well right now, but i think itll pull through.  so i don't have much experience.



Hopefully we'll both make it!!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hopefully we'll both make it!!



that would be great.  we'll at least be able to go to auditions together, i love all of these future plan making moments that we've all been having


----------



## NiCO0303

WOw i feel like i dont get on here at all anymore lol i done missed like 20 pages of stuff lol


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yup the best teams in the world play in a tournament bigger than any other on earth. (like the Olympics only just soccer)
> 
> I'm a Yank in the soccer world!!! USA USA USA! haha



are you kidding me it is all about that team italia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> are you kidding me it is all about that team italia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That would make since if we lived in Italy or were born there. But Germany is going to win it all.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> that would be great.  we'll at least be able to go to auditions together, i love all of these future plan making moments that we've all been having


ya guys, good luck with that.  Sounds like your gonna do great!


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That would make since if we lived in Italy or were born there. But Germany is going to win it all.



yea my dad is from italy, venice to be exact lol im considered a first generation lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> yea my dad is from italy, venice to be exact lol im considered a first generation lol



That's pretty cool my past is in Germany though. (none of my family from there is living though) Had an great great grandpa who served as a Nazi. Pretty cool to look at his old stuff.


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> WOw i feel like i dont get on here at all anymore lol i done missed like 20 pages of stuff lol



yeah maybe you should get on here more often!


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's pretty cool my past is in Germany though. (none of my family from there is living though) Had an great great grandpa who served as a Nazi. Pretty cool to look at his old stuff.



yea thats cool lol like our family reunions are super crazy b/c half the time i dont even know what their saying but they love me lol


----------



## NiCO0303

JessBrennan said:


> yeah maybe you should get on here more often!



i never ever have time i work at a grocery store that thinks i signed ovr my soul to them lol


----------



## JessBrennan

NiCO0303 said:


> i never ever have time i work at a grocery store that thinks i signed ovr my soul to them lol



haha i work at a grocery store that thinks the exact opposite.  they must think i took early work release because i hate money and don't like to get hours


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

NiCO0303 said:


> yea thats cool lol like our family reunions are super crazy b/c half the time i dont even know what their saying but they love me lol



That's awesome I have a set of friends whose parents are full Italian. Played soccer with them. They used to curse everyone out in Italian lol


----------



## JessBrennan

hey everyone i just have an update to a question i had posted on here early

i emailed disney asking about the summer alumni internship, and they told me that it is designed to be offered on a need base, and it usually goes to cp.... however it is possible for a cs to be accepted for the alumni program


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> hey everyone i just have an update to a question i had posted on here early
> 
> i emailed disney asking about the summer alumni internship, and they told me that it is designed to be offered on a need base, and it usually goes to cp.... however it is possible for a cs to be accepted for the alumni program



Wow that's awesome maybe a few of us will get a chance to do that!


----------



## NiCO0303

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's awesome I have a set of friends whose parents are full Italian. Played soccer with them. They used to curse everyone out in Italian lol



yea we italians get pretty crazy and the whole guido thing is a big spoof, and my dad does curse alot lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Hey everyone!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hey everyone!



Hey! Whats up?


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Hey! Whats up?



Sorry i didn't text back! I was at a docters appt. then my mom took me to target again. We tried to find a huge bullitinboard with a calender. but no luck


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Sorry i didn't text back! I was at a docters appt. then my mom took me to target again. We tried to find a huge bullitinboard with a calender. but no luck



ah..I wish we had a target! lol

No? how big are you looking for?


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> ah..I wish we had a target! lol
> 
> No? how big are you looking for?



We saw some HUGE ones! lol but I think we might just buy a seperate white board calender and like tack it on the bullitin board lol


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> We saw some HUGE ones! lol but I think we might just buy a seperate white board calender and like tack it on the bullitin board lol



That would work. I use my white board and bulletin board ALL the time...do im def bringing one!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> That would work. I use my white board and bulletin board ALL the time...do im def bringing one!!



Yeah! I really want a white board calender and just a plan white board for the fridge too! lol Our fridge is going to look soo cool! with all the pictures, and magnets! It'll be like home!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey guys whats up?


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Yeah! I really want a white board calender and just a plan white board for the fridge too! lol Our fridge is going to look soo cool! with all the pictures, and magnets! It'll be like home!



lol I bet! Everything in our place will be awesome! 



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey guys whats up?



Hey, nothing much...lol Had a GREAT dinner though!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol I bet! Everything in our place will be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, nothing much...lol Had a GREAT dinner though!



haha that's awesome I did too fried pork chops!


----------



## CrazySteph

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey guys whats up?



Hey! whats up??


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha that's awesome I did too fried pork chops!



lol we ate well...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! whats up??



Nothing much how about yourself? 



Nichele said:


> lol we ate well...



Of course we did southerners always do! Did you make your ribs?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Nothing much how about yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we did southerners always do! Did you make your ribs?



lol yes I did! They turned out really good! lol Our southern cooking is pretty awsome...we'll have to cook for everyone else!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> ah..I wish we had a target! lol
> 
> No? how big are you looking for?



you don't have a target?  that's like one of my favorite places, they always have random cool stuff, I mean for a department store that is


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> you don't have a target?  that's like one of my favorite places, they always have random cool stuff, I mean for a department store that is



Hey! whats up?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol yes I did! They turned out really good! lol Our southern cooking is pretty awsome...we'll have to cook for everyone else!



That's good! and yeah we will cook a nice down south meal!


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> you don't have a target?  that's like one of my favorite places, they always have random cool stuff, I mean for a department store that is



I know! If I want to go to target...we usually either go to Ft Myers...or Orlando..lol but we have a wal mart like 30 min away.

I want to go to Pier 1 and look at the stuff on sale...they have some cute stuff!


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I would smile on stage then dump you with twice as much behind the scenes



oh thanks.. haha. i would be covered for weeks. haha



JessBrennan said:


> omg, i want to audition when i extend (hopefully) and i would love to be a stepsister too! that would be adream role



you should...and so should steph. it would be amazing!

and you guys are making me really hungary talking about ribs. )


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> I know! If I want to go to target...we usually either go to Ft Myers...or Orlando..lol but we have a wal mart like 30 min away.
> 
> I want to go to Pier 1 and look at the stuff on sale...they have some cute stuff!



Hey! I was at Ft. Myers! lol Walmart 30 minutes away?!? I live halfway from Lp and halfway from MC and they BOTH have walmarts.


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's good! and yeah we will cook a nice down south meal!



Oh speaking of ribs, the best place to go for that is Rumbay island.  They have the best ribs in the land! hmm, mm.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> Oh speaking of ribs, the best place to go for that is Rumbay island.  They have the best ribs in the land! hmm, mm.



Is that in the North because if so I have to respectfully disagree...


----------



## mattwill89

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! I was at Ft. Myers! lol Walmart 30 minutes away?!? I live halfway from Lp and halfway from MC and they BOTH have walmarts.



Walmart is the killer of all small businesses...at least thats what south park says. lol.


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Is that in the North because if so I have to respectfully disagree...



Umm...as in Ohio? no.  Rumbay is in Tampa bay florida buddy.


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! I was at Ft. Myers! lol Walmart 30 minutes away?!? I live halfway from Lp and halfway from MC and they BOTH have walmarts.



Lucky! I live in Lake Placid..the town of NOTHING! Sebring is 30 minutes away and Arcadia is 30 minutes away...those are our closest neighbors...and they both have wal marts...



WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Is that in the North because if so I have to respectfully disagree...



Lol 
Yeah, I disagree also...
Lol...but im biased...i just love the way my dad makes them!


----------



## caimart

Hi everyone  I love how people are talking about food again!


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> Hi everyone  I love how people are talking about food again!



Hey, can never go wrong with good grub!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Hi everyone  I love how people are talking about food again!



Food and Money are the 2 easiest things to talk about!


----------



## mattwill89

Oh, and I LOVE steak! especialy from Texas Roadhouse.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Food and Money are the 2 easiest things to talk about!



Haha I think everyone knows how excited I am about the food down there!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> Umm...as in Ohio? no.  Rumbay is in Tampa bay florida buddy.



It's just that I've heard people from up north say they have the best steaks and ribs and stuff. When the south is where it's all the best at.


----------



## Nichele

mattwill89 said:


> Oh, and I LOVE steak! especialy from Texas Roadhouse.



lol..I love chilis!...The southwest eggrolls are soo good! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Haha I think everyone knows how excited I am about the food down there!!



Yeah!

So I have a question. Does anyone know if we will be able to attend to Halloween and Christmas parties for free? (if we're not working)


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> It's just that I've heard people from up north say they have the best steaks and ribs and stuff. When the south is where it's all the best at.



I agree. I like watching the bbq shows in food network...yum!

The only thing I dont like are dry rubs...to me it makes the meat drier...


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> It's just that I've heard people from up north say they have the best steaks and ribs and stuff. When the south is where it's all the best at.



Hey, Iam not arguing with you.  The south IS the best place for food.  There are so many good resterounts in Florida I wouldnt have the room to mention them all.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> I agree. I like watching the bbq shows in food network...yum!
> 
> The only thing I dont like are dry rubs...to me it makes the meat drier...



Yeah they normally put a little something to make it moist at the end but I agree. I used dry rub on some steaks for the first time last year on July 4th and they were kind of dry.


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah they normally put a little something to make it moist at the end but I agree. I used dry rub on some steaks for the first time last year on July 4th and they were kind of dry.



Ya, Iam not a big fan of dry meat either.  Thats why whenever mom made Porkchops I always hated it because it was always dry.  blaaaaww. lol. Burned meat isnt to hot either. especialy Hot dogs.  Mom always liked her hot dogs really burnt.  Straange.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> Ya, Iam not a big fan of dry meat either.  Thats why whenever mom made Porkchops I always hated it because it was always dry.  blaaaaww. lol. Burned meat isnt to hot either. especialy Hot dogs.  Mom always liked her hot dogs really burnt.  Straange.



My mom does to I always grill hers twice as long as me and my brothers lol


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> My mom does to I always grill hers twice as long as me and my brothers lol



lol ew. I dont like burned stuff!

my dad likes his steaks burnt...its like, so small when its done cooking, and soo rubbery!
My mom is the oppisite...she just likes it browned on each side!  lol
Im somewhere in the middle...


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> My mom does to I always grill hers twice as long as me and my brothers lol



You grill dude?  Thats pretty cool.  Dad does all the grilln for us.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol ew. I dont like burned stuff!
> 
> my dad likes his steaks burnt...its like, so small when its done cooking, and soo rubbery!
> My mom is the oppisite...she just likes it browned on each side!  lol
> Im somewhere in the middle...



Me and your mom would get along great on steak night! I want mine to moo at me!



mattwill89 said:


> You grill dude?  Thats pretty cool.  Dad does all the grilln for us.



Yeah man my pops started teaching me how when I was 15 didn't get to cook a steak until I was 18 though he kept tell me "you're not ready" and he was right I can grill a steak but it's hard to get it just right.


----------



## mattwill89

Nichele said:


> lol ew. I dont like burned stuff!
> 
> my dad likes his steaks burnt...its like, so small when its done cooking, and soo rubbery!
> My mom is the oppisite...she just likes it browned on each side!  lol
> Im somewhere in the middle...



I KNOW RIGHT??!!  Its so..dinky.  My dad likes his steak well and everytime we get our food I say to him, "..um dad...why is your steak smaller than mine?" haha.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Me and your mom would get along great on steak night! I want mine to moo at me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man my pops started teaching me how when I was 15 didn't get to cook a steak until I was 18 though he kept tell me "you're not ready" and he was right I can grill a steak but it's hard to get it just right.



lol thats so gross..
Thats pretty awesome! Im glad I will know someone who grills!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol thats so gross..
> Thats pretty awesome! Im glad I will know someone who grills!



Red meat is really good for you though protein!


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Me and your mom would get along great on steak night! I want mine to moo at me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man my pops started teaching me how when I was 15 didn't get to cook a steak until I was 18 though he kept tell me "you're not ready" and he was right I can grill a steak but it's hard to get it just right.



well my dad says that when he cooks his steaks, he puts it in on our charcoal grill for 5 minutes on each side, he says they turn out pretty good.  But he was telling me about a guy who put his steak on the grill for only 3 minutes on each side and when it came out there was blood on the plate. OMG!! DISGUSTING! lol.


----------



## mattwill89

correction...3 seconds...but you get my point.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> well my dad says that when he cooks his steaks, he puts it in on our charcoal grill for 5 minutes on each side, he says they turn out pretty good.  But he was telling me about a guy who put his steak on the grill for only 3 minutes on each side and when it came out there was blood on the plate. OMG!! DISGUSTING! lol.



That's a little to rare for me

I generally cook mine about 5 mins a side like your dad said. I only use charcoal and he is right they are great. Very tender.


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That's a little to rare for me
> 
> I generally cook mine about 5 mins a side like your dad said. I only use charcoal and he is right they are great. Very tender.



Ya man, Iam getting pretty hungry for steak right now! haha. When career start begins you should definetly grill out for us. That would be great.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hey! whats up??



hey steph!  I'm good.  I went to dinner with one of my friends i don't see very often since she did early grad, so that was nice.  how are you?


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> I know! If I want to go to target...we usually either go to Ft Myers...or Orlando..lol but we have a wal mart like 30 min away.
> 
> I want to go to Pier 1 and look at the stuff on sale...they have some cute stuff!



wow.  we're im from there are stores everywhere.  woonsocket has a walmart. then bellingham which is connected to woonsocket has a walmart.  and milford which is next to bellingham has a target.  lincoln which is next to woonsocket has a target and north smithfield that is connected lincoln has one too.  Also we have north attleboro which has both.  and all of these places are ten to 30 minutes from my house.  so as you can see we are in no short supply


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> Ya man, Iam getting pretty hungry for steak right now! haha. When career start begins you should definetly grill out for us. That would be great.



Please grill for us down there! lol Thanks guys I'm starving now.


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> oh thanks.. haha. i would be covered for weeks. haha
> 
> 
> 
> you should...and so should steph. it would be amazing!
> 
> and you guys are making me really hungary talking about ribs. )



yes i want to audition.  i'm kind of upset that i'll have to wait so long though.  oh well. itll give us time to practice, and get info on the auditions


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> Please grill for us down there! lol Thanks guys I'm starving now.



Your welcome Caimart!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Please grill for us down there! lol Thanks guys I'm starving now.



yes up north we don't have good food.  but we do have coffe milk/shakes/icecream which is awesome.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> yes up north we don't have good food.  but we do have coffe milk/shakes/icecream which is awesome.



ya Starbucks!! woohoo!


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> yes up north we don't have good food.  but we do have coffe milk/shakes/icecream which is awesome.



And awesome clam chowder  sorry, I was born on Cape Cod had to add it


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> ya Starbucks!! woohoo!



no not like starbucks. lets just say i don't like coffee but i love coffee milk or ice cream especially if the milk is from draft.  yum!


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> ya Starbucks!! woohoo!



I'm going to miss grande caramel machiattos with whipped cream


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> And awesome clam chowder  sorry, I was born on Cape Cod had to add it



Ya they have good fishing there right?


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> And awesome clam chowder  sorry, I was born on Cape Cod had to add it



yes i love the chowdah! and i love it we have red and white, while most people call it manhattan or new england.  also i'm from woonsocket so i like weiners with meat sauce and i stick some french fries in them.  but i don't like hot dogs. and yes there is a difference


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> no not like starbucks. lets just say i don't like coffee but i love coffee milk or ice cream especially if the milk is from draft.  yum!



Uu, gradters has some awesome Coffee icecream, though I always get the peanut butter flavor, thats my fav.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> yes i love the chowdah! and i love it we have red and white, while most people call it manhattan or new england.  also i'm from woonsocket so i like weiners with meat sauce and i stick some french fries in them.  but i don't like hot dogs. and yes there is a difference



Ahhh okay, have you been to the New York weiners place? My skating coach was like freaking out about it and telling me we had to go there before I leave


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> Uu, gradters has some awesome Coffee icecream, though I always get the peanut butter flavor, thats my fav.



where are you from again? and do they have coffee milk or shakes?  also my favorite is coffee oreo ice cream


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> Ya they have good fishing there right?



Yup, but I've never been fishing in my life...but there's always boats and stuff out in the water during the summer.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> yes i love the chowdah! and i love it we have red and white, while most people call it manhattan or new england.  also i'm from woonsocket so i like weiners with meat sauce and i stick some french fries in them.  but i don't like hot dogs. and yes there is a difference



Umm..I like chowder too but ive never heard of any kind of food like that, but that does sound apatizing.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Ahhh okay, have you been to the New York weiners place? My skating coach was like freaking out about it and telling me we had to go there before I leave



yeah i've been there many times.  my family actually has a tradition that we go there at midnight every year on thanksgiving... its weird but soo good.  weiners only taste good when its late enough that you don't know what time it is.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> yeah i've been there many times.  my family actually has a tradition that we go there at midnight every year on thanksgiving... its weird but soo good.  weiners only taste good when its late enough that you don't know what time it is.



hahaha that's what my coach told me!  She told me how her husband always gets like 6 of them and can never finish.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> where are you from again? and do they have coffee milk or shakes?  also my favorite is coffee oreo ice cream



Columbus Ohio.  and yes they do have coffee milk and shakes...in fact they can make any kind of shake you want...no matter how strange it might sound. lol but coffee oreo ice cream actually sounds delicous man, I auta try it.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Yup, but I've never been fishing in my life...but there's always boats and stuff out in the water during the summer.



my dad likes to fish.  i went to ny and did a boat weekend once.  but now they just go to galilee and go ocean fishing and i swim.  i don't really like to fish.


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> hahaha that's what my coach told me!  She told me how her husband always gets like 6 of them and can never finish.



haha, why doesnt he just get 5? I know, thats probably a loosing argument. lol


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> Columbus Ohio.  and yes they do have coffee milk and shakes...in fact they can make any kind of shake you want...no matter how strange it might sound. lol but coffee oreo ice cream actually sounds delicous man, I auta try it.



wow im surprised you have coffee milk because some of my old friends were from ohio and had to have it shipped out.  do you guys have autocrat because thats from ri?


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> my dad likes to fish.  i went to ny and did a boat weekend once.  but now they just go to galilee and go ocean fishing and i swim.  i don't really like to fish.



My grandfather took my fishing once.  I liked it, but I could never have the stomach to gut one..awww. sick.


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> haha, why doesnt he just get 5? I know, thats probably a loosing argument. lol



I don't know I've never had them only heard of them.  Maybe because he likes even numbers?  Or probably because it's just like routine to get 6.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> wow im surprised you have coffee milk because some of my old friends were from ohio and had to have it shipped out.  do you guys have autocrat because thats from ri?



ya we have a special grocery store that imports stuff like that from all over the world. Its Giant Eagles Market District store. they got everything there.


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> haha, why doesnt he just get 5? I know, thats probably a loosing argument. lol



yeah it doesn't really work that way.  if you always get six then you get six.  I always get two with meat sauce then put french fries on top and split onion rings on the side.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> yeah it doesn't really work that way.  if you always get six then you get six.  I always get two with meat sauce then put french fries on top and split onion rings on the side.



New Englanders and their rituals...you don't mess with them everrr...or evahhh


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> I don't know I've never had them only heard of them.  Maybe because he likes even numbers?  Or probably because it's just like routine to get 6.



Hmm...thats probably how it is with me with Coney dogs.  I get 4 everytime and I can eat all of it when Iam at the peek of my hunger.


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> ya we have a special grocery store that imports stuff like that from all over the world. Its Giant Eagles Market District store. they got everything there.



oh that explains it then!


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> oh that explains it then!



Ya they got alot of cool stuff.  They even have their own resterount. Beat that Kroger. lol


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> New Englanders and their rituals...you don't mess with them everrr...or evahhh



no nevahh a good idear haha


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> no nevahh a good idear haha



I'm so glad we'll understand eachother!!!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I'm so glad we'll understand eachother!!!



me too, i hope everyone else realizes that idear is not a typo its really how people say it..even me sometimes.  and don't worry caitie when we twalk to each other it'll be all good.


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> I'm so glad we'll understand eachother!!!



Hmm..thats pretty much an inside joke so...gonna be pretty hard to comment on that. (sound of crickets)


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> Hmm..thats pretty much an inside joke so...gonna be pretty hard to comment on that. (sound of crickets)



Just meaning that we both use the same slang and stuff


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> Hmm..thats pretty much an inside joke so...gonna be pretty hard to comment on that. (sound of crickets)



we were just typing in our new england accent, and since we are gonna be roommates we are excited that we're not going to be the only ones talking like that and using our slang.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> me too, i hope everyone else realizes that idear is not a typo its really how people say it..even me sometimes.  and don't worry caitie when we twalk to each other it'll be all good.



well thats pretty much how it is when you say, "Well haaaooody pawtner!"..oh wait..thats tennesee talk..lol.


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> well thats pretty much how it is when you say, "Well haaaooody pawtner!"..oh wait..thats tennesee talk..lol.



hey wehn i was a baby i lived in tennessee, i was born in nc, then lived in tennessee then alaska then back home in ri all before i was two.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> hey wehn i was a baby i lived in tennessee, i was born in nc, then lived in tennessee then alaska then back home in ri all before i was two.



Well then youve pretty much been allover the place hugh.  Can you see Russia from alaska?  haha palin joke.


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> Well then youve pretty much been allover the place hugh.  Can you see Russia from alaska?  haha palin joke.



yeah its too bad i can't remember it.  but im going down to nashville july 12-18 so then i can really say ive been to tennesee.


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> Well then youve pretty much been allover the place hugh.  Can you see Russia from alaska?  haha palin joke.



Well, Palin can see Russia from her house...


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> yeah its too bad i can't remember it.  but im going down to nashville july 12-18 so then i can really say ive been to tennesee.



Ya the longest time ive been there was our 30 minute pit stop there on our way to florida...back before my parents tried air travel...god 2 days of being on the road for 16 hours...omg it was a drag.


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> Well, Palin can see Russia from her house...



I dont know. maayybe.:


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> Ya the longest time ive been there was our 30 minute pit stop there on our way to florida...back before my parents tried air travel...god 2 days of being on the road for 16 hours...omg it was a drag.



yeah i drove down to orlando once its long i think it took us 24 hours with pits stops.  we had to do an overnight.  and yeah im going to nashville for my fbla leadership conference.  we're staying at the opry hotel so it should be nice.


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> I dont know. maayybe.:


Hahaha yes love it 



JessBrennan said:


> yeah i drove down to orlando once its long i think it took us 24 hours with pits stops.  we had to do an overnight.  and yeah im going to nashville for my fbla leadership conference.  we're staying at the opry hotel so it should be nice.



I've driven down to Orlando everytime we've gone down.  We usually leave our house late afternoon, drive through the night, and stop right at the end of Georgia.  We stay in a hotel and then the next morning we're in Florida in like 2 minutes lol it's always fun


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> yeah i drove down to orlando once its long i think it took us 24 hours with pits stops.  we had to do an overnight.  and yeah im going to nashville for my fbla leadership conference.  we're staying at the opry hotel so it should be nice.[/QUOT
> 
> ya you know what Iam talkin about!  Wow that sounds exciting. good luck with the conferance.  And yes Ive heard that Hotel has nice services.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Hahaha yes love it
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven down to Orlando everytime we've gone down.  We usually leave our house late afternoon, drive through the night, and stop right at the end of Georgia.  We stay in a hotel and then the next morning we're in Florida in like 2 minutes lol it's always fun



yeah we stopped at south of the border area-ish.  its fun but long.  and this time im going to pittsbrgh first so that tacks on four extra hours at least.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> yeah we stopped at south of the border area-ish.  its fun but long.  and this time im going to pittsbrgh first so that tacks on four extra hours at least.



Girls, air travel is the way to go.  Only 2 hours..ONLY 2.  Now thats my kind of travel.


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> JessBrennan said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i drove down to orlando once its long i think it took us 24 hours with pits stops.  we had to do an overnight.  and yeah im going to nashville for my fbla leadership conference.  we're staying at the opry hotel so it should be nice.[/QUOT
> 
> ya you know what Iam talkin about!  Wow that sounds exciting. good luck with the conferance.  And yes Ive heard that Hotel has nice services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. yeah it has a river boat ride in the hotel, and a mall attached it looks cool.  the hotel is the only thing that made it look appealing.  im not into country music so i was worried about going to nashville but i guess we;re avoiding all of that and doing other stuff so it should be fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> yeah we stopped at south of the border area-ish.  its fun but long.  and this time im going to pittsbrgh first so that tacks on four extra hours at least.



Haha how bad is it that I love South of the Border? I think I love it because it feels like it's the halfway point of the trip...I have an amigo of Pedro pin hahaha


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> Girls, air travel is the way to go.  Only 2 hours..ONLY 2.  Now thats my kind of travel.



from were we are its like three... but i have to drive down all my stuff and my car.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> yeah we stopped at south of the border area-ish.  its fun but long.  and this time im going to pittsbrgh first so that tacks on four extra hours at least.



girls, air travel is the way to go!  Only 2 hours to get there. woops I hate it when I say something twice..sorry


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> girls, air travel is the way to go!  Only 2 hours to get there.



Confession: I've never been on a plane


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> Confession: I've never been on a plane



What?? oh its awesome..unless you get air sick.  I just never liked sitting in once place for that many hours...I get ancy.  Southwest airlines is what I ride.


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> What?? oh its awesome..unless you get air sick.  I just never liked sitting in once place for that many hours...I get ancy.  Southwest airlines is what I ride.



Yeah my dad worked for a news channel for like ever and all of the big stories are always plane related...so they've always scared me!  Everyone says they're not bad at all though.

I'm going to go to bed now, talk to you guys later!


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> from were we are its like three... but i have to drive down all my stuff and my car.



Ya if I get accepted iam driving down because ill have alot of stuff to take down.  I drive a 98 chevy lumina with a new radio-with a sweet amp , and should I bring my own computer or bring a laptop...I cant decide?


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> Yeah my dad worked for a news channel for like ever and all of the big stories are always plane related...so they've always scared me!  Everyone says they're not bad at all though.
> 
> I'm going to go to bed now, talk to you guys later!



Good night Caimart. sweet dreams.


----------



## JessBrennan

mattwill89 said:


> Ya if I get accepted iam driving down because ill have alot of stuff to take down.  I drive a 98 chevy lumina with a new radio-with a sweet amp , and should I bring my own computer or bring a laptop...I cant decide?



i have a 1997 thunderbird.  i'm bringing my own laptop not computer  i think itll be easier because that way you could bring it anywhere in the apartment or other places.


----------



## JessBrennan

hey guys i was just wondering, if we want it to say cs why don't we just go somewhere and get the shirts done for ourselves?  but if you want those thats fine and I'm going to get the black one with the wand on front.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> hey guys i was just wondering, if we want it to say cs why don't we just go somewhere and get the shirts done for ourselves?  but if you want those thats fine and I'm going to get the black one with the wand on front.



I was thinking the same thing a couple days ago. It's not hard to get shirts made you just have to find somewhere that'll do them which isn't hard either.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I was thinking the same thing a couple days ago. It's not hard to get shirts made you just have to find somewhere that'll do them which isn't hard either.



yeah if know one else knows a place i know an ok place.  and theyll be nice but not as expensive, we got ones for only 7 dollars a shirt.  so if we got the really nice ones itd probably be like ten or twelve.  i personally like the idea of us making them better, but idc either way really.


----------



## Iris

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah!
> 
> So I have a question. Does anyone know if we will be able to attend to Halloween and Christmas parties for free? (if we're not working)



I can answer that....that would be no.  However, Company D will sell discounted Cast Tickets for those events on certain nights.  Once you have HUB access, you will be able to see the events listed and the nights that they have available for discounted tickets for purchase.  I do also know that certain nights will sell out quickly.  Obviously there will not be any discount tickets for Halloween night.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> i have a 1997 thunderbird.  i'm bringing my own laptop not computer  i think itll be easier because that way you could bring it anywhere in the apartment or other places.



Ya thats a good idea.  Plus no creep could get on it and plant viruses all over it, cause it would always be near me.


----------



## mattwill89

JessBrennan said:


> hey guys i was just wondering, if we want it to say cs why don't we just go somewhere and get the shirts done for ourselves?  but if you want those thats fine and I'm going to get the black one with the wand on front.



Whats the big deal about shirts? Is this a project of yours or what?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Iris said:


> I can answer that....that would be no.  However, Company D will sell discounted Cast Tickets for those events on certain nights.  Once you have HUB access, you will be able to see the events listed and the nights that they have available for discounted tickets for purchase.  I do also know that certain nights will sell out quickly.  Obviously there will not be any discount tickets for Halloween night.



Ok I'm assuming it's the same for Christmas then? Because my mom wants to go to the Very Merry Christmas party. I knew should would have to get an extra ticket so thanks for this info so I'll know to save up some money around that time.



mattwill89 said:


> Whats the big deal about shirts? Is this a project of yours or what?



There is a group of people who are making shirts to wear on check in day. But they are College Program shirts. Since we're CS we would kind of prefer CS shirts not CP.

Jess I'm with you I would be down for making CS shirts. I know someone who does printing here (personal friend) so he maybe able to hook us up with a good price.


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Ok I'm assuming it's the same for Christmas then? Because my mom wants to go to the Very Merry Christmas party. I knew should would have to get an extra ticket so thanks for this info so I'll know to save up some money around that time.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a group of people who are making shirts to wear on check in day. But they are College Program shirts. Since we're CS we would kind of prefer CS shirts not CP.
> 
> Jess I'm with you I would be down for making CS shirts. I know someone who does printing here (personal friend) so he maybe able to hook us up with a good price.



Oooohh, ok.  Sweet!  When we get down there, Ill be happy to take a shirt.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> Oooohh, ok.  Sweet!  When we get down there, Ill be happy to take a shirt.



haha if I take some money in exchange sure! But I'm going to talk to my friend tonight nd see if he can get us shirts.

I have a job interview everyone!


----------



## Iris

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Ok I'm assuming it's the same for Christmas then? Because my mom wants to go to the Very Merry Christmas party. I knew should would have to get an extra ticket so thanks for this info so I'll know to save up some money around that time.




Yes, it is the same for all seperate ticketed events at the parks.  To give you an idea of the pricing, last year's Halloween Cast Ticket prices were:



> Cast prices for MNSSHP are $38.77 (with tax) for 10+ and $34.30 for 3-9



Regular prices for the 2009 parties ranged from $52 + tax for adults (advance purchase) - nonpremium dates; $59+tax for premium dates; $64 + tax for Halloween night.  These were all advance purchase prices, they were slightly higher for same day event purchases.

As for Christmas parties, they follow similar pricing however, from the Castmember Board I read the following:



> Only 6 days for MVMCP?? for discount tickets.
> And all dates are for november.
> There's like twice as many dates for the Halloween Parties.




General Admission
Advance purchase price - 
Adults 10 and Up- $52.00 plus tax 
Children 3-9 $46.00 plus tax 
November: 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19 
December: 1, 6, 8, 10, 13, 15 

Purchased day of event - 
Adults 10 and Up- $59.00 plus tax 
Children 3-9 $53.00 plus tax 

Premium event prices -
Adults 10 and up- $59.00 plus tax 
Children 3-9 $53.00 plus tax 
November: 29 
December: 4, 11, 17, 18 

Again, you will be able to see the days that they will offer discount tickets in advance.  I believe last year the Halloween days were posted sometime late August/early September.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha if I take some money in exchange sure! But I'm going to talk to my friend tonight nd see if he can get us shirts.
> 
> I have a job interview everyone!



That would be great  and if that doesn't work out I can ask around on my skating team because we got shirts this year that came out good.  They weren't that expensive either.  I was thinking maybe we should ask the Making magic shirts people if it's okay if we did go with this?  Just a thought.  

& good luck with your interview! When is it?


----------



## Iris

They actually did add dates in December for the parties:



> The following dates have been added for CM discounts for MVMCP:
> 11/29, 12/4, 12/6, 12/8, 12/10, 12/11, 12/13, 12/15, 12/17



They were added right around the end of October.  So you should be good to go if your mom plans a visit.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> That would be great  and if that doesn't work out I can ask around on my skating team because we got shirts this year that came out good.  They weren't that expensive either.  I was thinking maybe we should ask the Making magic shirts people if it's okay if we did go with this?  Just a thought.
> 
> & good luck with your interview! When is it?



It's tomorrow at 1

And really I wasn't planning on telling the FB people we have 2 weeks. I'll know after tomorrow and I can make a design anytime. I wanted to make ours a little different unless everyone wants the same kind they have.




Iris said:


> They actually did add dates in December for the parties:
> 
> 
> 
> They were added right around the end of October.  So you should be good to go if your mom plans a visit.



Thanks for all the info it really helps.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> It's tomorrow at 1
> 
> And really I wasn't planning on telling the FB people we have 2 weeks. I'll know after tomorrow and I can make a design anytime. I wanted to make ours a little different unless everyone wants the same kind they have.



Yeah I was just saying if we do go ahead and do CS shirts we might want to say oh we were thinking of doing shirts for ourselves that are different.


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> Yeah I was just saying if we do go ahead and do CS shirts we might want to say oh we were thinking of doing shirts for ourselves that are different.



 Steph and I asked Making Magic ppl about the T-shirts, to see if they would make ones for the CS ppl. BUT they only wanted to make CP shirts.  Since we arent doin the CP program we should have our own shirts that says CS on them .   I think ours will be awesome!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Steph and I asked Making Magic ppl about the T-shirts, to see if they would make ones for the CS ppl. BUT they only wanted to make CP shirts.  Since we arent doin the CP program we should have our own shirts that says CS on them .   I think ours will be awesome!



I just don't want it to seem like we're stealing their thunder ya know?  I think I'm looking into it too much haha I do that a lot


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> I just don't want it to seem like we're stealing their thunder ya know?  I think I'm looking into it too much haha I do that a lot



Yeah I overthink alot of things too ..then I go back and forth on stuff and then I dont do it and then I realize I should have ..LOL.  I dont think it matters too much considering there only doing CP and as long as we arent stealin there designs it should be okay  (i hope) ..lol


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Yeah I overthink alot of things too ..then I go back and forth on stuff and then I dont do it and then I realize I should have ..LOL.  I dont think it matters too much considering there only doing CP and as long as we arent stealin there designs it should be okay  (i hope) ..lol



lol yeah I hope so I would rather have a shirt that says CS, and maybe we can get them for cheaper


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> lol yeah I hope so I would rather have a shirt that says CS, and maybe we can get them for cheaper



me too! Saving money is a good thing! 

Either way, our shirts are gonna ROCK! lol


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> me too! Saving money is a good thing!
> 
> Either way, our shirts are gonna ROCK! lol



I 100% agree!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I need to know what kind of designs you guys are looking for. Do you want like a really generic shirt like the CP one or do you want character shirts? Any quotes you may want on it. Any input you guys have you should let me know.


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha if I take some money in exchange sure! But I'm going to talk to my friend tonight nd see if he can get us shirts.
> 
> I have a job interview everyone!



Sweet! for what job?


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> I just don't want it to seem like we're stealing their thunder ya know?  I think I'm looking into it too much haha I do that a lot



hey as long as it doesnt look like an exact copy with a different name on it, I think we will be ok.  And it doesnt hurt to look into things "too much", I think its a healthy thing to do, keeps me active in what ever goal iam trying to achieve.


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I need to know what kind of designs you guys are looking for. Do you want like a really generic shirt like the CP one or do you want character shirts? Any quotes you may want on it. Any input you guys have you should let me know.



Hmm..Cant think of anything specific.  Just do whatever design you think a guy would like.  Obviously I woudnt want my shirt to be pink with cinderella on the front and back. lol. that would not be cool.


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> hey as long as it doesnt look like an exact copy with a different name on it, I think we will be ok.  And it doesnt hurt to look into things "too much", I think its a healthy thing to do, keeps me active in what ever goal iam trying to achieve.



Haha I think my way is unhealthy though!!


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> That would be great  and if that doesn't work out I can ask around on my skating team because we got shirts this year that came out good.  They weren't that expensive either.  I was thinking maybe we should ask the Making magic shirts people if it's okay if we did go with this?  Just a thought.
> 
> & good luck with your interview! When is it?



i  don't thinkg we'd be stealing their thunder because every year groups make shirts.  ours just shouldn't look like the making magic ones and i think we'd be all set.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> Sweet! for what job?



Dicks Sporting Goods


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Dicks Sporting Goods



sweet. good luck. ill be chearing for ya. lol.


----------



## mattwill89

caimart said:


> Haha I think my way is unhealthy though!!



Aaa. whatever.  Happens to all of us...well..some of us. lol.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> i  don't thinkg we'd be stealing their thunder because every year groups make shirts.  ours just shouldn't look like the making magic ones and i think we'd be all set.



That's what I was trying to say  thank you Jess haha I'm so tired today I can't even make sense.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> That's what I was trying to say  thank you Jess haha I'm so tired today I can't even make sense.



haha, well i'm glad i got your point across


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

What do you guys think about these as CS shirts?

Front:





Back:





Minnie would be on the girls shirts.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> What do you guys think about these as CS shirts?
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie would be on the girls shirts.



these shirts are perfect.  thats one of my favorite quotes, but id rather have mickey than minnie.  also what color shirts would it be on?  because the blue wouldn't look good on black.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> these shirts are perfect.  thats one of my favorite quotes, but id rather have mickey than minnie.  also what color shirts would it be on?  because the blue wouldn't look good on black.



The colors would be either Red White or Pink. The red shirt would have white text. There is a discussion about it on the CS facebook page if you think you're going to be I'd like for you to say so on there so it will be easier for me to get an official count.


----------



## Nichele

They look pretty awesome Devin! I think Mickey is pretty cool! But I think it would look really cool in black. if the blue is bright enough, it won't blend...but regaurdless of color, they are going to look amazing!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I mean I could do red text not blue. I just used blue because it's the generic color in my photoshop settings.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I mean I could do red text not blue. I just used blue because it's the generic color in my photoshop settings.



What color would the lettering be if I got the pink shirt?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> What color would the lettering be if I got the pink shirt?



I was thinking of either white or blue a pink shirt. Blue/red/black for white and white for red shirts.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I was thinking of either white or blue a pink shirt. Blue/red/black for white and white for red shirts.



Oh that sounds good. I think the blue and the pink would look good...depending on the hue. I like the blue on the white, like the pic you showed us. Lol this is making me so excited!


----------



## SP5

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I was thinking of either white or blue a pink shirt. Blue/red/black for white and white for red shirts.



I'm liking the idea of these shirts even more.


----------



## mattwill89

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> What do you guys think about these as CS shirts?
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie would be on the girls shirts.



YES!! DO IT! LOVE IT!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hey everyone!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hey everyone!



Hey!! Whats up?


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> Hey!! Whats up?



Hi Nichele!  Nothing to much! Sorry I haven't texted you in a while! I worked ALL AFTERNOON! lol


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> Hi Nichele!  Nothing to much! Sorry I haven't texted you in a while! I worked ALL AFTERNOON! lol



lol No problem! Working is good. Making money for Disney!  lol


----------



## CrazySteph

Nichele said:


> lol No problem! Working is good. Making money for Disney!  lol



except I don't know how to save.. lol I mean I do.. but I dont lol haha


----------



## peter_pan_girl

Hey guys! I'm sorry i haven't been on in a while  things have been crazy! So where can I find this CS shirts?? I need to order one!


----------



## JessBrennan

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey guys! I'm sorry i haven't been on in a while  things have been crazy! So where can I find this CS shirts?? I need to order one!


hey brittany!  devin is going to make thehirts he hasnt yet though but hes taking opinion on the fb group discussion board.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey peoples! The CS shirt isn't a done deal yet buy you can get the CP shirt off of facebook if you want it.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey peoples! The CS shirt isn't a done deal yet buy you can get the CP shirt off of facebook if you want it.



yeah but if your thing doesnt work out ill try to get the shirts done so somehow there will be cs shirts


----------



## CrazySteph

peter_pan_girl said:


> Hey guys! I'm sorry i haven't been on in a while  things have been crazy! So where can I find this CS shirts?? I need to order one!



HEY!! TEXT ME!! lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> yeah but if your thing doesnt work out ill try to get the shirts done so somehow there will be cs shirts



Well I have some more information on it. Apparently making the first shirt costs more than making the rest. He tried to explain to me why but I didn't really understand it. So what I've gathered from that is that we all have to agree on a design 100%. He wouldn't tell me any actual numbers because he said size and amount of colors and amount of shirts all matter but he said if I get at least 10 to 15 with front and back designs it shouldn't cost anymore than 20 a shirt.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hey everyone!



hey steph how've ya been?


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Well I have some more information on it. Apparently making the first shirt costs more than making the rest. He tried to explain to me why but I didn't really understand it. So what I've gathered from that is that we all have to agree on a design 100%. He wouldn't tell me any actual numbers because he said size and amount of colors and amount of shirts all matter but he said if I get at least 10 to 15 with front and back designs it shouldn't cost anymore than 20 a shirt.



yeah, i did some simple shirts front and back for field hockey this year.  and this is what it is they need to have a lock in number usually like 12 when they know your buying at least 12 each shirt is cheaper (ours were around seven dollars)  why it costs more for the first shirt as you say is because making the shirts don't cost a lot of money its making the template that does, and switching the ink.  for instance if we put black ink on a red shirt and a white shirt it would be cheaper than putting black ink on red shirt then red ink on a white one.  at least thats the info the guy gave me.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> yeah, i did some simple shirts front and back for field hockey this year.  and this is what it is they need to have a lock in number usually like 12 when they know your buying at least 12 each shirt is cheaper (ours were around seven dollars)  why it costs more for the first shirt as you say is because making the shirts don't cost a lot of money its making the template that does, and switching the ink.  for instance if we put black ink on a red shirt and a white shirt it would be cheaper than putting black ink on red shirt then red ink on a white one.  at least thats the info the guy gave me.



Yeah that's what I was told too. The only thing that makes out shirts cost a little more will be Mickey's pants and buttons and shoes. Everything will be black and white. He said to come by his place next week and show him what I have but if you want to take the design to get a quote also feel free too. I can change the colors or whatever and we can use the cheaper quote.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah that's what I was told too. The only thing that makes out shirts cost a little more will be Mickey's pants and buttons and shoes. Everything will be black and white. He said to come by his place next week and show him what I have but if you want to take the design to get a quote also feel free too. I can change the colors or whatever and we can use the cheaper quote.



oh no thats fine i'm sure your guy is good, but if you want me to i will contact them.  i just wanted to share the info i knew


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> oh no thats fine i'm sure your guy is good, but if you want me to i will contact them.  i just wanted to share the info i knew



Yeah lol. I'll talk to him and see what he says it wouldn't be bad to at least have another quote to compare to though. So I can see if he is expensive or not. Because I have no idea.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah lol. I'll talk to him and see what he says it wouldn't be bad to at least have another quote to compare to though. So I can see if he is expensive or not. Because I have no idea.



yeah sure, let me know once you talk to him and i'll contact the place i've been too. and get us a quote.  but i really like your design


----------



## peter_pan_girl

CrazySteph said:


> HEY!! TEXT ME!! lol



lol you're a freak!!


----------



## peter_pan_girl

JessBrennan said:


> hey brittany!  devin is going to make thehirts he hasnt yet though but hes taking opinion on the fb group discussion board.



Awesome! i'll prob get both shirts then, lol cuz i like the ones that are currently out too


----------



## JessBrennan

peter_pan_girl said:


> Awesome! i'll prob get both shirts then, lol cuz i like the ones that are currently out too



yeah i was thinking of getting the black hoodie from them and our tshirt... do you know when they end theirs?


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> yeah i was thinking of getting the black hoodie from them and our tshirt... do you know when they end theirs?



Hi everyone!  I think it said two weeks...I'm not sure though


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Hi everyone!  I think it said two weeks...I'm not sure though



ok thanks, if we make cs shirts are you getting anything from magic?


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> ok thanks, if we make cs shirts are you getting anything from magic?



I'm still thinking about maybe getting a CP shirt and maybe the sweatpants because they look so comfy  but if there's a CS one I'll get a shirt of that too...I need to save some money!! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> I'm still thinking about maybe getting a CP shirt and maybe the sweatpants because they look so comfy  but if there's a CS one I'll get a shirt of that too...I need to save some money!! lol



i know i was thinking about geting a hoodie from them and our shirt but that's like fifty bucks.  oh well theyll be good memories to have.


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> i know i was thinking about geting a hoodie from them and our shirt but that's like fifty bucks.  oh well theyll be good memories to have.



Exactly  I'm not sure what color I would get though...either the pink or the white with purple writing.


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Exactly  I'm not sure what color I would get though...either the pink or the white with purple writing.



well the pink one is nicer but its five more.... so hmmm its a toss up. it depends... i personally like the pink one better because to me it looks nicer but thats only my opinion


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> well the pink one is nicer but its five more.... so hmmm its a toss up. it depends... i personally like the pink one better because to me it looks nicer but thats only my opinion



Decisions Decisions  haha


----------



## red

Has anyone applied to the collage program at Disneyland several times before they were accepted? My son has applied twice and they really led us to believe he would be accepted this time but no, another rejection letter. I am really disenchanted with the way they run the program. Could he be getting rejected due to the fact that he does not have any other job experience? I thought this program was to help collage students out and give them job experience and tools to market themselves in the future?! What is the most anyone has applied before being accepted at Disneyland? Do you need to know someone to get in? Should he not apply again? We have waited around for two rejections now, I don't know if he will have the chance again to put his life on hold to go to work at Disneyland when they can't even tell you what dates the program is for and how many hours you will be given. Right now I think it stinks the way they treat people.


----------



## jujuberry

red said:


> Has anyone applied to the collage program at Disneyland several times before they were accepted? My son has applied twice and they really led us to believe he would be accepted this time but no, another rejection letter. I am really disenchanted with the way they run the program. Could he be getting rejected due to the fact that he does not have any other job experience? I thought this program was to help collage students out and give them job experience and tools to market themselves in the future?! What is the most anyone has applied before being accepted at Disneyland? Do you need to know someone to get in? Should he not apply again? We have waited around for two rejections now, I don't know if he will have the chance again to put his life on hold to go to work at Disneyland when they can't even tell you what dates the program is for and how many hours you will be given. Right now I think it stinks the way they treat people.




If he applied for the college program he must be in college.
The Disney CareerStart is people not in college. Is this why he may have been rejected? You can also call them and ask what he can do to get in next time.
You also don't need to know anyone to get in! =]


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

red said:


> Has anyone applied to the collage program at Disneyland several times before they were accepted? My son has applied twice and they really led us to believe he would be accepted this time but no, another rejection letter. I am really disenchanted with the way they run the program. Could he be getting rejected due to the fact that he does not have any other job experience? I thought this program was to help collage students out and give them job experience and tools to market themselves in the future?! What is the most anyone has applied before being accepted at Disneyland? Do you need to know someone to get in? Should he not apply again? We have waited around for two rejections now, I don't know if he will have the chance again to put his life on hold to go to work at Disneyland when they can't even tell you what dates the program is for and how many hours you will be given. Right now I think it stinks the way they treat people.




You would get better answers if you ask here. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2034882&page=139


----------



## mattwill89

I was rejected!! NOOOO!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

mattwill89 said:


> I was rejected!! NOOOO!



Ah that's too bad man I'm sorry to hear that.

You can always go to college this fall and do CP in the spring though.


----------



## caimart

mattwill89 said:


> I was rejected!! NOOOO!



Aw man that's rough  I'm really sorry to hear that.  You should see if you can apply for CS again for the spring program if you're still interested.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Hey Catie! What's up?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey Catie! What's up?



Oh nothing, just watching tv. How about you?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Oh nothing, just watching tv. How about you?



Same pretty much being bored tonight.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Same pretty much being bored tonight.



Yup me too haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Yup me too haha



What are you watching on TV?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> What are you watching on TV?



Wrestling!! Haha


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Wrestling!! Haha



haha aka Buff man soap opera! 

You should really watch UFC instead


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha aka Buff man soap opera!
> 
> You should really watch UFC instead



Aww come on I love Smackdown and Raw! Haha it's hilarious  what are you watching?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Aww come on I love Smackdown and Raw! Haha it's hilarious  what are you watching?



I actually don't want much TV I'm just on the computer waiting on something to download on my PS3.

I think John Cena is a cool dude but everybody else just too amateurish. I'll watch UFC all day though I love that.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I actually don't want much TV I'm just on the computer waiting on something to download on my PS3.
> 
> I think John Cena is a cool dude but everybody else just too amateurish. I'll watch UFC all day though I love that.



Ohh gotcha. I like John Cena too, and I like a lot of the other ones.  It's gotten a lot better lately.  I don't think I've ever watched UFC though.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Ohh gotcha. I like John Cena too, and I like a lot of the other ones.  It's gotten a lot better lately.  I don't think I've ever watched UFC though.



You should it's real fighting. Like they would kill each other if they could. I love it. I haven't watched it since they changed from WWF. So I really can't comment on it I just like giving fans a hard time.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> You should it's real fighting. Like they would kill each other if they could. I love it. I haven't watched it since they changed from WWF. So I really can't comment on it I just like giving fans a hard time.



Hahaha yeah I used to watch it with my dad when I was little and then we stopped watching when it switched, but we just started watching again.  It's addicting lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Hahaha yeah I used to watch it with my dad when I was little and then we stopped watching when it switched, but we just started watching again.  It's addicting lol



So I see you're pretty adaptive. Wrestling and Figure skating they don't exactly match up lol


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> So I see you're pretty adaptive. Wrestling and Figure skating they don't exactly match up lol



Haha yeah pretty much the story of my life not doing things that match up


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Haha yeah pretty much the story of my life not doing things that match up



I hear you. I'm the type of person who can't do one thing. Like I'm not just interested in objective A I want to know how to do both A and B. It actually annoys people a lot.


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I hear you. I'm the type of person who can't do one thing. Like I'm not just interested in objective A I want to know how to do both A and B. It actually annoys people a lot.



Haha don't worry it happens to me too


----------



## Nichele

mattwill89 said:


> I was rejected!! NOOOO!



Oh no!! Im soo sorry! 
But, dont give up! Try again next time! Or you could the CP!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Oh no!! Im soo sorry!
> But, dont give up! Try again next time! Or you could the CP!!



Hey Nichele


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hey Nichele



Hey Devin. Whats up??


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Hey Devin. Whats up??



Nm bored talking to Catie...what have you been up too?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Nm bored talking to Catie...what have you been up too?



Sounds like fun...Hi Caitie!! lol

We had my brother's birthday party tonight, he's 12, 

then I was hanging out with some friends

lol Ive actually had a life today!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Sounds like fun...Hi Caitie!! lol
> 
> We had my brother's birthday party tonight, he's 12,
> 
> then I was hanging out with some friends
> 
> lol Ive actually had a life today!!



haha at least one of us has! HEY GUYS IN ABOUT 55 MINS WE'LL OFFICIALLY ONLY HAVE 4 MONTHS!!! 

Little worked up but I'm excited!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Sounds like fun...Hi Caitie!! lol
> 
> We had my brother's birthday party tonight, he's 12,
> 
> then I was hanging out with some friends
> 
> lol Ive actually had a life today!!



Hi Nichele


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha at least one of us has! HEY GUYS IN ABOUT 55 MINS WE'LL OFFICIALLY ONLY HAVE 4 MONTHS!!!
> 
> Little worked up but I'm excited!



YAY!! omg. It seems like its going by so fast!


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha at least one of us has! HEY GUYS IN ABOUT 55 MINS WE'LL OFFICIALLY ONLY HAVE 4 MONTHS!!!
> 
> Little worked up but I'm excited!



Yay!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> YAY!! omg. It seems like its going by so fast!



haha yeah I know I just wish I would wake up tomorrow and be leaving for FL!


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha yeah I know I just wish I would wake up tomorrow and be leaving for FL!



I second that.  I wish I was going to Disney instead of school during the week!!


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> I second that.  I wish I was going to Disney instead of school during the week!!



Oh me too! But only 29 days until graduation!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I second that.  I wish I was going to Disney instead of school during the week!!



Yeah school is better than work though


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Oh me too! But only 29 days until graduation!



I know!! I have 23 days  counting down the seconds until we're finally done!! lol


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> I know!! I have 23 days  counting down the seconds until we're finally done!! lol



I know! This month is going to be so crazy though!

But fun!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> I know! This month is going to be so crazy though!
> 
> But fun!



Yeah!!  I can't wait for all the fun stuff at the end of the year


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah school is better than work though



Aw. Well, lol I have senioritis really bad right now! I dont feel motivated to do anything! (Except talk Disney!  lol)



caimart said:


> Yeah!!  I can't wait for all the fun stuff at the end of the year



Yay! Our prom is on the 15th, so thats pretty cool...and....wow...we dont really have any cool things...we're going to wet and wild after graduation though...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Aw. Well, lol I have senioritis really bad right now! I dont feel motivated to do anything! (Except talk Disney!  lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Our prom is on the 15th, so thats pretty cool...and....wow...we dont really have any cool things...we're going to wet and wild after graduation though...



haha I had senioritis for 4 years of high school


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> Yay! Our prom is on the 15th, so thats pretty cool...and....wow...we dont really have any cool things...we're going to wet and wild after graduation though...



I have prom the 14th, and then our last week we go on this cruise boat in Boston which is like another prom basically, a ranch in Connecticut, and then I guess they hire a hypnotist for one of the days so people can goof around.  I'm excited


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> haha I had senioritis for 4 years of high school



Lol...I think I did too! I didnt like it too much though. It was not my favorite time...

One of the reasons why I am looking foward to Disney is starting over...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Lol...I think I did too! I didnt like it too much though. It was not my favorite time...
> 
> One of the reasons why I am looking foward to Disney is starting over...



Yup me too. I want to get remotivated. Find something to work towards.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yup me too. I want to get remotivated. Find something to work towards.



yeah, I felt Very Unmotivated...lol

Now, all I want to do is go to Orlando and Work at Disney!!

so, do you plan on extending into the spring?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> yeah, I felt Very Unmotivated...lol
> 
> Now, all I want to do is go to Orlando and Work at Disney!!
> 
> so, do you plan on extending into the spring?



YES! lol for sure! Do you know how long the extend would last? Does it last another full program?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> YES! lol for sure! Do you know how long the extend would last? Does it last another full program?



yay! me too! lol I think its until May. I want to stay as long as possible, and then try to stay in Orlando and go to Valenica.

What about you? What are your plans after CS?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> yay! me too! lol I think its until May. I want to stay as long as possible, and then try to stay in Orlando and go to Valenica.
> 
> What about you? What are your plans after CS?



Honestly I want to stay in Orlando too. But I know I won't get into Rollins or UCF and Valencia doesn't have housing. So I would have to find a couple people to move in with if I went that route. So it's kind of a wait and see thing right now.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Honestly I want to stay in Orlando too. But I know I won't get into Rollins or UCF and Valencia doesn't have housing. So I would have to find a couple people to move in with if I went that route. So it's kind of a wait and see thing right now.



Yeah, Thats the only problem with Valencia. But Im going to try really hard to save even just a little bit of money, to hopefully find a place with some friends...So I can look for another job in Orlando, one I can go FT with, so I can afford to stay! 

One can dream....lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yeah, Thats the only problem with Valencia. But Im going to try really hard to save even just a little bit of money, to hopefully find a place with some friends...So I can look for another job in Orlando, one I can go FT with, so I can afford to stay!
> 
> One can dream....lol



Yeah does Valencia offer night school?


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah does Valencia offer night school?



Hm...Thats a good question...I dont know...It might depend on the classes...I shall go look it up!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Hm...Thats a good question...I dont know...It might depend on the classes...I shall go look it up!



Because I would be willing to work 40 hours and go to school at night.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Because I would be willing to work 40 hours and go to school at night.



Well, it looks like it depends of the class...the english I (for Fall 2010) is on Tuesday and Thursday from 6.30 -9.15 pm.

College Algebra has a lot of classes. The night classes are on Mon, Wed, Fri, from 5.3 - 6.45

Those are just a couple of courses


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Well, it looks like it depends of the class...the english I (for Fall 2010) is on Tuesday and Thursday from 6.30 -9.15 pm.
> 
> College Algebra has a lot of classes. The night classes are on Mon, Wed, Fri, from 5.3 - 6.45
> 
> Those are just a couple of courses



Yeah my community college offers full degrees at night. too bad you can't do that there.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah my community college offers full degrees at night. too bad you can't do that there.



What degree are you looking for?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> What degree are you looking for?



Hospitality/Hotel Management/Tourism. Something like that I want to work for Disney as a career just not in the parks everyday.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Hospitality/Hotel Management/Tourism. Something like that I want to work for Disney as a career just not in the parks everyday.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing too. Ive also been looking into Marketing and business management...My goal is to work for Disney as a career too!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing too. Ive also been looking into Marketing and business management...My goal is to work for Disney as a career too!



I have a few Marketing classes. It's interesting just not sure if it's what I want. Business Management is worthless unless you have another skill. (like marketing or accounting) So be sure to keep that in mind.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I have a few Marketing classes. It's interesting just not sure if it's what I want. Business Management is worthless unless you have another skill. (like marketing or accounting) So be sure to keep that in mind.



Well, Im going to double major...hopefully at UCF.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Well, Im going to double major...hopefully at UCF.



Yeah it looks better if you major in Marketing and Business Management because then you have a specific field you can work in and have extensive knowledge on for an entry level position.

That's why I would like to double major in Hospitality/Hotel Management and minor in Tourism


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yeah it looks better if you major in Marketing and Business Management because then you have a specific field you can work in and have extensive knowledge on for an entry level position.
> 
> That's why I would like to double major in Hospitality/Hotel Management and minor in Tourism



Yeah, fortuneately, I still have some time to think about it! lol

I have been changing my mind so much! lol But, I usually come back to marketing...


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yeah, fortuneately, I still have some time to think about it! lol
> 
> I have been changing my mind so much! lol But, I usually come back to marketing...



Yup it's hard to pick what you want to do forever trust me I've been trying too for 2 years...


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yup it's hard to pick what you want to do forever trust me I've been trying too for 2 years...



lol, Yes it is! But, at least we have some time to think about it! 

Well, its 12.30...I think I'm going to head off to bed...I enjoyed talking to you, I'll see ya later!!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> lol, Yes it is! But, at least we have some time to think about it!
> 
> Well, its 12.30...I think I'm going to head off to bed...I enjoyed talking to you, I'll see ya later!!



Alright ttyl


----------



## zanabelle

dang it you guys lol. I'm always out with my friends!! What's the buzz, telling me what's a happenin'!? Discussing majors or something?? 

I'm so excited about moving in with you guys and living a Disney filled life!


----------



## SP5

Yeah, I'm missing a lot of stuff too... 

I'm trying to make the days pass by faster, so I either hang out with my friends, or just try to do something that makes time go by fast, lol. That's pretty much why I'm barely on facebook and on the disboards.


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Yeah, fortuneately, I still have some time to think about it! lol
> 
> I have been changing my mind so much! lol But, I usually come back to marketing...



yeah i wnat to go for business and entertainment management (i'd love to be a promotions manager for disney, or a talent agent)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Only 123 days?!?! I remember when it was Feburary and I didn't even know if I would get in! Now I look up and we only have 123 days!


----------



## Miss_Hitachiin

Hey Guys!  I'm new but have been very interested in the CS program for a while. I found this little survey thing and thought it would be a good thing to introduce myself with. 

Your name?: Brie

2. Are you legal (over 21)?: Nope I'm still 17 

3. Male or female?: Female

4. Gay, straight, bi (optional): Straight

5. Where do you live?: Indiana v.v

6. What role will you have at Disney?: Attractions!! 

7. What are your arrival/departure dates/program (fall, fall advantage, fall quarter)?: Spring '11

8. Which apartment complex would you prefer to live at? I'm not really sure I heard Vista was really nice.

9. How many roommates/rooms would you like? (1-7 roommates, 1-4 rooms)?: One or Three

10. Do you like to party? Will you be hosting parties in your apartment?: Well, I like to go to parties but I'm not so much on the hosting thing. haha 

11. What's your favorite food, and more importantly, can you cook well?: Yes, I'm a good cook and I really like Alfredo 

12. If your friends could describe you in three words what would they be?: Responsible, Hyper, and Wacky haha

13. What kind of music/movies do you like?: I'm really open to all kinds of movies and music. 

14. Do you smoke, and if so, inside or outside?: No

15. Do you drink? (socially or alcoholic): No

16. Are you a night person or a morning person?: Night person no doubt haha

17. Are you driving or flying down?: Driving

18. What do you do for fun?: I really like to act like in plays and stuff. I also like to go out and hang with friends

19. What is your favorite quote?: 'Sometimes you have to let everything go and step away to see the truth and what's really worth bringing back.' OR 'Life is divine chaos. Embrace it. Forgive yourself. Breathe. And enjoy the ride.' (I really like quotes so it's a bad idea to ask which is my favorite. haha)

20. What are you most excited about in being in the WDWCS?: Ohmigosh it's going to be an all around fun time. I can't wait! New friends, Experience, a paid job, and you get to be in Disney world all the time. What's not to be excited about??

21. Favorite things to do when not working: Uhm, I really like to read. I like to watch Anime (Good ones not the crappy ones). I like to hang out with friends and just have some fun! 

22. Name one good quality about yourself: I guess I would say that I'm very responsibe? haha I don't know. I'm really friendly once you get to know me. 

23. Name one bad quality about yourself: Uhm, I'm very defensive. Also (Making the defensive thing even worse, when I'm not specifically doing something with my face, I look mad....:/)

24: Your college: USI (University of Southern Indiana)

25: Your major: (Double Major) Elementary Teaching and Theater

26. Any medical conditions (optional): I'm allergic to cinnamon... (Not like ground but the kind in gum)

27. Are you messy/tidy?: Tidy

28. Anything else you want to state?: Dude, I can't wait!! It's going to be so super fun!

29. Favorite Disney movie? uhm Off the top of my head? Nightmare before Christmas

30. How many times have you been to Disney? At least twice a year every year since I was two.... Then there was a year we went every month..... So yeah, a lot

31. Favorite park? Animal Kingdom or MGM

32. Favorite ride? Test Track or Great Thunder Mountain

33. Favorite show? Lion King

34. Favorite resort? Animal Kingdom Lodge

35. Favorite dining? Uhm Probably Cosmic Rays 

36. Favorite character? (Outside of the actual parks) Jack Skellington (Within the parks) Ariel or Stitch


----------



## SP5

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Only 123 days?!?! I remember when it was Feburary and I didn't even know if I would get in! Now I look up and we only have 123 days!



Woot!!  lol


----------



## Nichele

Hi everyone!!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Hi everyone!!



hey nichele, whats up!


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> hey nichele, whats up!



hey! nothing much...just watching a movie...Whats up with you?


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> hey! nothing much...just watching a movie...Whats up with you?



we just finished having cake and ice cream for my bro's bday.  I can't believe we only have four months


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> we just finished having cake and ice cream for my bro's bday.  I can't believe we only have four months



Oh! Thats sounds fun! We did that yesterday! Happy birthday to your brother!

I know! It is going by crazy fast! Pretty soon we will be there!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Oh! Thats sounds fun! We did that yesterday! Happy birthday to your brother!
> 
> I know! It is going by crazy fast! Pretty soon we will be there!



yeah it is crazy, I can't wait =)  so what movie are you watching?


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> yeah it is crazy, I can't wait =)  so what movie are you watching?



Journey to the Center of the Earth  lol


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Journey to the Center of the Earth  lol



ohh is that the one with brendcan fraiser?  I saw that at the drivein when it came out.  

So either tonight or tomorrow i'm booking my stay at POP, i'm staying the 30 and the 31


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> ohh is that the one with brendcan fraiser?  I saw that at the drivein when it came out.
> 
> So either tonight or tomorrow i'm booking my stay at POP, i'm staying the 30 and the 31



Yeah, it is. I love it!

Oooo Thats so exciting! I dont think we booked yet...do you know of anyone else staying there? I will be there the 31st...so we'll have to meet up!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yeah, it is. I love it!
> 
> Oooo Thats so exciting! I dont think we booked yet...do you know of anyone else staying there? I will be there the 31st...so we'll have to meet up!



Caitie is and I might too!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Yeah, it is. I love it!
> 
> Oooo Thats so exciting! I dont think we booked yet...do you know of anyone else staying there? I will be there the 31st...so we'll have to meet up!



we definately have to meet up.... all of us will maybe the night before for  like dinner or desert or something to get to know each other, then we will have to head over to vista all together to meet up to try and be roomies.

and i know Caitie will be there from the 22-31, her family already had a whole vacation planned.


----------



## Nichele

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Caitie is and I might too!



Yay! Pop is one of my favorite resorts!!


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Caitie is and I might too!



cool i didnt  know you were trying to stay there, awesome!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Yay! Pop is one of my favorite resorts!!



i've never been to any of them, so thats why i'm excited i get to stay two nights and have that experience before being a cast member.


----------



## Nichele

JessBrennan said:


> we definately have to meet up.... all of us will maybe the night before for  like dinner or desert or something to get to know each other, then we will have to head over to vista all together to meet up to try and be roomies.
> 
> and i know Caitie will be there from the 22-31, her family already had a whole vacation planned.



Yeah, well, Im picking Taylor up from the airport on the 31st, so I was thinking that we could meet Steph and Brittany the night before...get all of the roommates together, (and the guys can come too! lol) and maybe go out to dinner or desert like you said...and then we can all go and check in together!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Nichele said:


> Yay! Pop is one of my favorite resorts!!



Never even been!



JessBrennan said:


> cool i didnt  know you were trying to stay there, awesome!



Yeah I'm trying to talk the parents into it. I think their 50/50 on it.


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Yeah, well, Im picking Taylor up from the airport on the 31st, so I was thinking that we could meet Steph and Brittany the night before...get all of the roommates together, (and the guys can come too! lol) and maybe go out to dinner or desert like you said...and then we can all go and check in together!



this sounds like a perfect plan for a first roommate meeting (and probably devin and nico =p)  what time does taylor land?


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Never even been!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm trying to talk the parents into it. I think their 50/50 on it.



cool hope it goes your way... i just booked mine


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi everyone!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone!



Hey Steph! I know you're not on but I decided to reply anyways because I can't sleep.


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> Hi everyone!



hey steph!


----------



## jujuberry

Helloooo everyone! The past few weeks have been crazy busy!
How is everyone doing? =D


----------



## jujuberry

September 1st is only 122days away!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jujuberry said:


> September 1st is only 122days away!



YAY! Can't wait! We're in the 3 month range now!


----------



## CrazySteph

ugh I really can't wait that long. lol


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

CrazySteph said:


> ugh I really can't wait that long. lol



I know it sounds so far away!


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I know it sounds so far away!



yes but closer than two months agao when we were stillwaiting to hear back and didn't even know the date


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> yes but closer than two months agao when we were stillwaiting to hear back and didn't even know the date



haha yeah and even one month ago when we still had over 4 months


----------



## caimart

Hi guys! What's everyone up to?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Hi guys! What's everyone up to?



Nothing much just randomly posting useless information lol nice flower


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Nothing much just randomly posting useless information lol nice flower



Oh thank you I thought it was nice too  lol


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Hi guys! What's everyone up to?



nothing really you?


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> nothing really you?



Not much.  I'm really tired I sat outside all day because it was so nice out so I'm nice and tan  and a little burnt lol


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Not much.  I'm really tired I sat outside all day because it was so nice out so I'm nice and tan  and a little burnt lol



it was beautiful out, but i had to work


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> it was beautiful out, but i had to work



Aw  I've heard it's supposed to be nice out the rest of the week though so you'll be able to enjoy it


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Aw  I've heard it's supposed to be nice out the rest of the week though so you'll be able to enjoy it



hmm i hope its still nice in like two weeks because then ill have time to enjoy it


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I know what you guys mean about wanting to be outside. I live 30-45 mins from the beach depending on traffic I've had many days where I just want to get up and go down. It was 92 and sunny at Myrtle Beach today! I love it!


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I know what you guys mean about wanting to be outside. I live 30-45 mins from the beach depending on traffic I've had many days where I just want to get up and go down. It was 92 and sunny at Myrtle Beach today! I love it!



ooh  i've always wanted to go to myrtle beach, it looks pretty.  i live around an hour away from narragansett so not too bad.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> ooh  i've always wanted to go to myrtle beach, it looks pretty.  i live around an hour away from narragansett so not too bad.



Its ok if you've never been or only been once or twice. But after a few visits it gets old. No Pavilion the theme park had to shut down. All that's there now are shops and restaurants. It's cool to go there for the weekend or something though.


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Its ok if you've never been or only been once or twice. But after a few visits it gets old. No Pavilion the theme park had to shut down. All that's there now are shops and restaurants. It's cool to go there for the weekend or something though.



oh, i love beaches with boardwalks though, we dont have that but ive been to some in nh and nj that were nice.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> oh, i love beaches with boardwalks though, we dont have that but ive been to some in nh and nj that were nice.



The one at MB is nice and at North MB. I've been to Virginia Beach but that's as far north as I've gone.(to the beach I went to DC once.)


----------



## JessBrennan

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> The one at MB is nice and at North MB. I've been to Virginia Beach but that's as far north as I've gone.(to the beach I went to DC once.)



the atlantic city boardwalk is pretty nice, and old orchard beach in maine is too


----------



## SP5

I've always wanted to go to a boardwalk, cause I've sadly never been to or seen one.


----------



## SP5

Seeing 122 days makes me smile. The days are moving by fast, and I know the next two weeks are going to move by fast due to a certain video game beta(Halo Reach). So more days will be crossed off even faster. And once summer comes, I know I'll be doing a lot of stuff. So, September 1st is going to come real soon.

... Yeah I know that was random. But, I figured I'd say it, lol.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

SP5 said:


> Seeing 122 days makes me smile. The days are moving by fast, and I know the next two weeks are going to move by fast due to a certain video game beta(Halo Reach). So more days will be crossed off even faster. And once summer comes, I know I'll be doing a lot of stuff. So, September 1st is going to come real soon.
> 
> ... Yeah I know that was random. But, I figured I'd say it, lol.



Yeah I got UFC Undisputed 2010 coming to completely waste my summer!


----------



## SP5

Lol, I may be picking that up also. I played the demo and I approve. It's a whole lot better then the first one(UFC 2009).


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Yikes! Only 2 posts today?!?! Where are all our friends at?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yikes! Only 2 posts today?!?! Where are all our friends at?



I'm here!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> I'm here!



Yay! My flower friend! 

Whats up?


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Yay! My flower friend!
> 
> Whats up?



Haha yay! Nothing here, how about you? P.S. You guessed right for my favorite ride!!


----------



## CrazySteph

Hi guys!


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> Hi guys!



Hi Steph! How are you?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Haha yay! Nothing here, how about you? P.S. You guessed right for my favorite ride!!



Same just kind of hanging out with a friend of mine. Yeah I knew I did all the other rides there aren't anything compared to EE. Not to mention you used the one line everyone uses when someone guesses right..."Could be"

But I've never been on it so we'll have to ride it down there!




CrazySteph said:


> Hi guys!



Hey Steph whats up?


----------



## JessBrennan

hey everyone, i'm here now too.


----------



## Pirate Jack

Wish I was there!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

JessBrennan said:


> hey everyone, i'm here now too.



Woot! Party time!


----------



## caimart

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Same just kind of hanging out with a friend of mine. Yeah I knew I did all the other rides there aren't anything compared to EE. Not to mention you used the one line everyone uses when someone guesses right..."Could be"
> 
> But I've never been on it so we'll have to ride it down there!



Well you guessed on your first try it was either lie and say no or say could be!! and we definitely will be going on it about a million times it's great


----------



## CrazySteph

I am very good guys! What are all of you doing today?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

caimart said:


> Well you guessed on your first try it was either lie and say no or say could be!! and we definitely will be going on it about a million times it's great



Yeah I heard it was and Dinosaur and the Safari! Jeez I could spend days on property doing things I could never afford to do!


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> I am very good guys! What are all of you doing today?



i just came back from a five and a half hour rehearsel for my show.  i'm beat.  what have you been up to?


----------



## CrazySteph

JessBrennan said:


> i just came back from a five and a half hour rehearsel for my show.  i'm beat.  what have you been up to?



wow! I would beat too! and I actually don't have a life this week! except for this weekend. but I am NOT scheduled to work annny days after school so I'm kinda happy lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> wow! I would beat too! and I actually don't have a life this week! except for this weekend. but I am NOT scheduled to work annny days after school so I'm kinda happy lol



i wish i had more hours for work this week, and every week lately, that way i could save money for disney!  but they like to give me the junky shifts.


----------



## NiCO0303

Hey Everyone!!!!! sry havent been on in a while lol been sooooooooooo busyyy  prom was super funn.


----------



## JessBrennan

hey guys I just posted a new blog, it felt like forever since I had. so there you go haha


----------



## Nichele

Heyy! Whats up everyone?? 

Glad you had fun at prom Nico!

lol, I was waiting for a blog from you Jess! Awesome!


----------



## JessBrennan

Nichele said:


> Heyy! Whats up everyone??
> 
> Glad you had fun at prom Nico!
> 
> lol, I was waiting for a blog from you Jess! Awesome!



thanks, I was really busy and didn't know what i wanted to write about so I didn't, and then I had the urge to


----------



## CrazySteph

HII!! I haven't been here on ages and Im guessing that I probably won't get on as much either! but Hi!


----------



## JessBrennan

yeah hi, we all haven't been posting as much.


----------



## caimart

So I know I'm really late to post this, but this is my dress for prom;






This is the best picture I could find online.  I got it sophomore year for a party and that's the only time I've gotten to wear it so I decided to wear it to prom and save some money


----------



## Nichele

caimart said:


> So I know I'm really late to post this, but this is my dress for prom;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best picture I could find online.  I got it sophomore year for a party and that's the only time I've gotten to wear it so I decided to wear it to prom and save some money



I like your dress   Hope you have fun at prom!


----------



## caimart

Nichele said:


> I like your dress   Hope you have fun at prom!



Thanks Nichele  how is everyone? It feels like we haven't talked to eachother in forever!


----------



## myanimeworld149

caimart said:


> So I know I'm really late to post this, but this is my dress for prom;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best picture I could find online.  I got it sophomore year for a party and that's the only time I've gotten to wear it so I decided to wear it to prom and save some money



um, wow, that's a really short dress for prom....just saying, i'm not bashing it, it's cute! but, they do sell prom dresses at thrift stores and stuff, and most prom dress shops have knocked down prices by now. 

i'm making my own!

(and everyone, i'm sorry i haven't been on! i've been really busy!)


----------



## caimart

myanimeworld149 said:


> um, wow, that's a really short dress for prom....just saying, i'm not bashing it, it's cute! but, they do sell prom dresses at thrift stores and stuff, and most prom dress shops have knocked down prices by now.
> 
> i'm making my own!
> 
> (and everyone, i'm sorry i haven't been on! i've been really busy!)



Our prom really isn't a big dress type of prom.  It's a lot more casual than a lot of schools  plus, I'm really short...a long dress would look like I was drowning in a sea of silk and sequins


----------



## myanimeworld149

caimart said:


> Our prom really isn't a big dress type of prom.  It's a lot more casual than a lot of schools  plus, I'm really short...a long dress would look like I was drowning in a sea of silk and sequins



oh! ok! lol, my prom is a black tie affair.

and my boyfriend is flying up just to go with me!!!! <3

i live in connecticut, he lives in Florida


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> So I know I'm really late to post this, but this is my dress for prom;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best picture I could find online.  I got it sophomore year for a party and that's the only time I've gotten to wear it so I decided to wear it to prom and save some money



I for one, think your dress is adorable


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> I for one, think your dress is adorable



Thank you very very much Jess


----------



## JessBrennan

caimart said:


> Thank you very very much Jess



oh your so very welcome darling.  haha we are going to reference this forever, i can already tell.


----------



## tyler8lee

Hey there Y'all i havent been on in forever how is everyone doing? Excited? I sure am!


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Hey there Y'all i havent been on in forever how is everyone doing? Excited? I sure am!



lol Hey! I know! It has been a ghost town here lately! 

Its just been sooo crazy with Graduation an everything! How have you been?


----------



## tyler8lee

Nichele said:


> lol Hey! I know! It has been a ghost town here lately!
> 
> Its just been sooo crazy with Graduation an everything! How have you been?



Im doing good just getting ready for prom/graduation and i learn the more i stay away from talking about the program the faster the days go hahaha thats why i havent been on in forever lol


----------



## myanimeworld149

eeeeeee! 4 more days till i pick my boyfriend up from the airport!!!!!


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Im doing good just getting ready for prom/graduation and i learn the more i stay away from talking about the program the faster the days go hahaha thats why i havent been on in forever lol



lol I know what you mean! I think thats what everybody is doing! 

But to me, its just eaiser to use facebook to talk to everyone


----------



## haleyg

so. Disney has granted my wish.. and i will not be there to enjoy it.

you can now meet prince eric. ahhh :/ haha


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> so. Disney has granted my wish.. and i will not be there to enjoy it.
> 
> you can now meet prince eric. ahhh :/ haha



aww Haley!  look on the bright side he will probably be there the next time you get a chance to go down.  and don't worry I'll make him say hi to you in a video, and it will be wonderful =)


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I haven't posted on here in ages! (as it seems no one else has) just wanted to drop by and bump this thread back to the top. We've only been 2 pages in like 2 weeks :O


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I haven't posted on here in ages! (as it seems no one else has) just wanted to drop by and bump this thread back to the top. We've only been 2 pages in like 2 weeks :O



i enjoy reading your guys convos about disney. so i think you guys need to get talking on here.



JessBrennan said:


> aww Haley!  look on the bright side he will probably be there the next time you get a chance to go down.  and don't worry I'll make him say hi to you in a video, and it will be wonderful =)



and aww. thanks jess. i think i would probably be happy forever if you made that in a video. :)


----------



## JessBrennan

haleyg said:


> i enjoy reading your guys convos about disney. so i think you guys need to get talking on here.
> 
> 
> 
> and aww. thanks jess. i think i would probably be happy forever if you made that in a video. :)



dont worry ill def try to


----------



## zanabelle

hey you guys!! I hope all of you are doing well! Who's excited?


----------



## CrazySteph

caimart said:


> Our prom really isn't a big dress type of prom.  It's a lot more casual than a lot of schools  *plus, I'm really short...a long dress would look like I was drowning in a sea of silk and sequins *



LOL! i'm the SAME way! I'm 5'0 and no long dresses look good on me  I've NEVER EVER had a long dress to prom! My prom is pretty formal, we have this red carpet and everything lol but I think short dresses can be formal too. 
heres mine 







Anyways! with Prom, my new job (which is a camp counsler holla!! LOL) and graduation coming up, I almost forgot about CareerStart! (lol jk) but It makes time fly by quickly, thats for sure!


----------



## caimart

CrazySteph said:


> LOL! i'm the SAME way! I'm 5'0 and no long dresses look good on me  I've NEVER EVER had a long dress to prom! My prom is pretty formal, we have this red carpet and everything lol but I think short dresses can be formal too.
> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways! with Prom, my new job (which is a camp counsler holla!! LOL) and graduation coming up, I almost forgot about CareerStart! (lol jk) but It makes time fly by quickly, thats for sure!



You look gorgeous!!  love the dress!


----------



## S.Pan29

Hey! My name is Stefanie and I an a junior in High school and am going to apply for the fall season 2010!! I was wondering if anyone had any advice on the interviewing process?? Like what should i expect or is there anything i should do to prepare?? Thanks!!


----------



## JessBrennan

S.Pan29 said:


> Hey! My name is Stefanie and I an a junior in High school and am going to apply for the fall season 2010!! I was wondering if anyone had any advice on the interviewing process?? Like what should i expect or is there anything i should do to prepare?? Thanks!!



hey Stefanie!  My name is Jess and I'll help you out with this.  I was accepted for this year under Quick Service Food and Beverage. where in mass are you from?  Most of us don't come on here anymore, so look me up on facebook under Jess Brennan Woonsocket High School.  add me and ill message you about the process.


----------



## CrazySteph

hey everyone!! I miss these boards! lol


----------



## JessBrennan

CrazySteph said:


> hey everyone!! I miss these boards! lol



me too steph


----------



## caimart

JessBrennan said:


> me too steph



Me three!


----------



## Nichele

CrazySteph said:


> hey everyone!! I miss these boards! lol



Yes! Me too!! lol


----------



## haleyg

what happened to everyone  i miss you all


----------



## CrazySteph

lol we all got lazy I suppose.


----------



## haleyg

well. I wonder if anyone applying for the 2011 Spring Career Start Program will be on here.. besides myself haha


----------



## CrazySteph

haleyg said:


> well. I wonder if anyone applying for the 2011 Spring Career Start Program will be on here.. besides myself haha



Well, I want to extend! lol so me I guess


----------



## chexie

what's the difference between the spring & the spring career start program?


----------



## haleyg

chexie said:


> what's the difference between the spring & the spring career start program?



career start is a program for kids who are not going to college. so we dont have as many options in jobs and housing.

but its still practically the same thing. just different names


----------



## haleyg

CrazySteph said:


> Well, I want to extend! lol so me I guess



haha. yay. ) i hope you get to


----------



## PaigeQ

This thread really slowed down huh? I'm coming for the fall program and will be arriving on at the end of August/beginning of September. I'm starting to think about how I can find out who else will be arriving the same time as me, what kind of housing I want, who I want to live with, and so forth.

I hope someone replies to this so I can chat with more people and get to know more of you.


----------



## Nichele

PaigeQ said:


> This thread really slowed down huh? I'm coming for the fall program and will be arriving on at the end of August/beginning of September. I'm starting to think about how I can find out who else will be arriving the same time as me, what kind of housing I want, who I want to live with, and so forth.
> 
> I hope someone replies to this so I can chat with more people and get to know more of you.



haha this board is kind dead...but there are lots of people on facebook!

Try the Disney Career Start facebook page! http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=271960488253

Hope this helps!


----------



## PaigeQ

Ahh... Thank you for the link, but I'm anti-facebook sorry.

I did just make a hotmail account recently if anyone wants to contact me through that.

PaigeQ25@hotmail.com


----------



## haleyg

soo. no newbies for spring yet. well. i guess i should probably start a facebook group. haha.


----------



## Justyn Kredible

Ok so I'm 17 and this coming up school year is my senior year in High school my 18th birthday is not until July which I understand eliminates any chance of me being in the spring program? 

Any way I just really want to know if there is anything I can be doing now that would be advantageous to my acceptance into the program?

(P.S.) I have never been to Disney World or Disney Land-although I have always wanted to go-will that hurt my chances of getting in?  

Any answers to these questions would be most appreciated!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Justyn Kredible said:


> Ok so I'm 17 and this coming up school year is my senior year in High school my 18th birthday is not until July which I understand eliminates any chance of me being in the spring program?
> 
> Any way I just really want to know if there is anything I can be doing now that would be advantageous to my acceptance into the program?
> *
> (P.S.) I have never been to Disney World or Disney Land-although I have always wanted to go-will that hurt my chances of getting in?*
> 
> Any answers to these questions would be most appreciated!



*No. This won't hurt you at all.*

Not a whole lot you can do as you won't even be eligible to go until fall 2011. The sign up for that won't be until Janurary 2011 or so.


----------



## CrazySteph

Almost had a heart attack when I saw that my ticker read "1 month and 3 weeks" SO not ready!


----------



## jewjubean

CrazySteph said:


> Almost had a heart attack when I saw that my ticker read "1 month and 3 weeks" SO not ready!



Just you wait!!!! The fall is the BEST time to work at Disney!!!!!! I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Vwdiva93

Hi everyone! I have a lot of questions, so if you all could help me out that'd be great! Okay, so I will be starting my senior year of hs this fall and will graduate in June.  My best friend and I wanted to do the CS program but we still want to go to college.  Is it possible to do the CS program just for the summer? like for 3 months? If not, how does the CP work then? Would I just do one semester of college, then do the CP, then go back to college? My goal is to get a job running one of the parks at WDW someday or something to do with a more business type job at WDW.  Would doing one of these programs be a good start if I want something like that? If not, is there some other program that would be a good foot in the door so I could eventually get a higher up job at WDW? Answers to any of these questions will be greatly appreciated! thanks!


----------



## haleyg

Vwdiva93 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a lot of questions, so if you all could help me out that'd be great! Okay, so I will be starting my senior year of hs this fall and will graduate in June.  My best friend and I wanted to do the CS program but we still want to go to college.  Is it possible to do the CS program just for the summer? like for 3 months? If not, how does the CP work then? Would I just do one semester of college, then do the CP, then go back to college? My goal is to get a job running one of the parks at WDW someday or something to do with a more business type job at WDW.  Would doing one of these programs be a good start if I want something like that? If not, is there some other program that would be a good foot in the door so I could eventually get a higher up job at WDW? Answers to any of these questions will be greatly appreciated! thanks!




Well first off congrats on finally being a senior.  I dont believe its possible for summer CS. its either fall or spring. I think in order for the CP you must at least have a semester done. You can apply your first semester for your second. I would think doing either CS or CP would be a great start to further your career with Disney. A lot of the people in the programs, get full time or part time jobs with Disney. But there are professional intership programs you can apply for. It just takes a little research. If you are interested in the CP or internships check out the other posts, they would have a ton more information on those programs there. )

I hope that helped some


----------



## Bingaling

hey everybody! i just have some questions, if anybody could help me out. sorry if they've already been asked, i didn't have time to look through all these pages though, haha. so i have a friend who's doing the college program right now (fall advantage), so she'll be done in january. she isn't planning on going back to college, so she wants to apply for the career start program next fall and go down with me. is this even possible to do after you've already done a college program? any details would be lovely. 

thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vwdiva93

haleyg said:


> Well first off congrats on finally being a senior.  I dont believe its possible for summer CS. its either fall or spring. I think in order for the CP you must at least have a semester done. You can apply your first semester for your second. I would think doing either CS or CP would be a great start to further your career with Disney. A lot of the people in the programs, get full time or part time jobs with Disney. But there are professional intership programs you can apply for. It just takes a little research. If you are interested in the CP or internships check out the other posts, they would have a ton more information on those programs there. )
> 
> I hope that helped some



Thank you so much! It did help!


----------



## NiCO0303

CHECK IN IS IN LIKE 38 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nichele

NiCO0303 said:


> CHECK IN IS IN LIKE 38 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Woot!!! And I will be in Orlando in 32!!! Dude Time is flying by!!!


----------



## SP5

Bingaling said:


> hey everybody! i just have some questions, if anybody could help me out. sorry if they've already been asked, i didn't have time to look through all these pages though, haha. so i have a friend who's doing the college program right now (fall advantage), so she'll be done in january. she isn't planning on going back to college, so she wants to apply for the career start program next fall and go down with me. is this even possible to do after you've already done a college program? any details would be lovely.
> 
> thanks a bunch!



She can do another College Program by then, I don't know about CareerStart. As far as I know, you can do as many College Programs, and CareerStart(as long you're still in the radius of 4 years after graduating high school). So everything should be fine. You two may not be able to room together, but you two will be able to share the memories.


----------



## Disneylova03

Hey im new and a senior. i am a huge disney freak and when i saw this program i was sooo excited to know i could go work at disney
Wow there is just soo much info on here. but yet i still have questions... 
1) what type of housing is there for Disneyland in Cali?
2)Would i be considered a college student?
3)Do i get benefits?
4)Could i get scholarships for the program?
5)does it cost to start the program?


----------



## Nichele

Disneylova03 said:


> Hey im new and a senior. i am a huge disney freak and when i saw this program i was sooo excited to know i could go work at disney
> Wow there is just soo much info on here. but yet i still have questions...
> 1) what type of housing is there for Disneyland in Cali?
> *Not for the CareerStart Program *
> 2)Would i be considered a college student?
> *They say that when you arrive there, you are treated as if you are on the college progrm. But you are not considered a student*
> 3)Do i get benefits?
> *There are many discounts offered to Cast Members, and you get into the parks whenever yo want for free! lol*
> 4)Could i get scholarships for the program?
> *No, not for this*
> 5)does it cost to start the program?
> *There is a 100 dollar confermation fee. But after that, you pay for your own groceries and stuff. And if you are at WDW, your housing rent is taken right our of your paycheck*



lol I did my best. hope I helped


----------



## Disneylova03

Nichele said:


> lol I did my best. hope I helped



Thank you it did help with my decision


----------



## haleyg

Disneylova03 said:


> Hey im new and a senior. i am a huge disney freak and when i saw this program i was sooo excited to know i could go work at disney
> Wow there is just soo much info on here. but yet i still have questions...
> 1) what type of housing is there for Disneyland in Cali?
> 2)Would i be considered a college student?
> 3)Do i get benefits?
> 4)Could i get scholarships for the program?
> 5)does it cost to start the program?



i would personally like to say. HELLO! you interested in doing the spring 2011 program?


----------



## Disneylova03

haleyg said:


> i would personally like to say. HELLO! you interested in doing the spring 2011 program?



no because i graduate in May the end of May to be exact


----------



## haleyg

Disneylova03 said:


> no because i graduate in May the end of May to be exact



oh thats right.. your a senior.. haha!! i was hoping for a new hopeful. 
enjoy your senior year!!!


----------



## PaigeQ

I have one more month until my check in date. ONE MORE MONTH!


----------



## SP5

PaigeQ said:


> I have one more month until my check in date. ONE MORE MONTH!



Yay! I remember when the days were at 135+ days of waiting, now its slimmed down to 30!


----------



## stitch006

The next 30 day will go quick unless they do what they did to me. 2weeks before my feb11 arrive date they called and told me that they canelled the program. I could go may 20th summer or FA, or aug... I did may 20 2009 to Feb 2010. 
CS don't get any love. You will most likely be living in vista way with other CS people. It worked out that there where 3 cs apt on the same floor of building 20.  2005 (the only nonwellness cs apt), 2006 and 2008 where all cs apt... pm me if you got any question Done 2 CS program maybe doing a CP in next year or two.  Sorry for all mispelling and grammer


----------



## Iris

So it is possible to do back to back Career Start Programs.....


----------



## stitch006

Iris said:


> So it is possible to do back to back Career Start Programs.....


Back to back.... my program where space out over a yr and half. I had to wait 6months to let my record card reset. I had to many call in. You maybe able to do it back to back but it not likely. You have 4 yrs after hs to do the cs program. You can extend your program up to one year if you keep you record card clean and what not.


----------



## Iris

stitch006 said:


> Back to back.... my program where space out over a yr and half. I had to wait 6months to let my record card reset. I had to many call in. You maybe able to do it back to back but it not likely. You have 4 yrs after hs to do the cs program. You can extend your program up to one year if you keep you record card clean and what not.



Do they request the extension with their immediate supervisor or would they contact CS personal to request the extension?


----------



## stitch006

You request the Extendion around Dec. on the HUB. They will tell you about all this when it comes time to do so. I could not extend I called in WAY TO MUCH.  Sorry for the misspelling on my last post i was posting from my phone No spell check....


----------



## Nichele

Yay! We're getting sooo close everyone!!!!


----------



## kkauf1323

Hey everyone! Well first of all, congrats to everyone who is about to the career start program! I know you're all super excited!  But I have a few questions. I know some of them have probably been asked, so I'm sorry if I'm asking something that someone just answered. ANYWAYS..

Question 1- I'm about to start my Senior year in high school and I want to apply for the career start program. I would love to be part of the Fall 2011 
program. When would be the best time to apply?

Question 2- I've read on the website about job opportunities. Don't get me wrong, I would be excited to have any job at Disney, but I really would like to audition for a character and I didn't see that on the list of jobs. If you're 18, aren't you eligible to audition for the character roles? Or does that only apply to people who aren't part of the career start? As you can tell, I'm very confused. 

Question 3- If I apply and get accepted into the career start, will I be able to go to college when I go back home? 

OKAY, I think those are all my questions...once again, sorry if they've already been asked! Thanks so much!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

kkauf1323 said:


> Hey everyone! Well first of all, congrats to everyone who is about to the career start program! I know you're all super excited!  But I have a few questions. I know some of them have probably been asked, so I'm sorry if I'm asking something that someone just answered. ANYWAYS..
> 
> Question 1- I'm about to start my Senior year in high school and I want to apply for the career start program. I would love to be part of the Fall 2011
> program. When would be the best time to apply?
> 
> Question 2- I've read on the website about job opportunities. Don't get me wrong, I would be excited to have any job at Disney, but I really would like to audition for a character and I didn't see that on the list of jobs. If you're 18, aren't you eligible to audition for the character roles? Or does that only apply to people who aren't part of the career start? As you can tell, I'm very confused.
> 
> Question 3- If I apply and get accepted into the career start, will I be able to go to college when I go back home?
> 
> OKAY, I think those are all my questions...once again, sorry if they've already been asked! Thanks so much!




#1. You can't apply until around January or February. That's when the Fall 11 would be accepting apps. But I would advise applying asap for that term. 

#2. I don't think CS can audition for Characters but I'm not sure. So don't take this answer as a definitive one.

#3. Of course you could go to college when your program is over. You could possibly enter with classes from Disney that are credited to your major. But that depends on the school and courses that you take.


----------



## SP5

With Devin answering 1 and 3 pretty good. I can answer number 2 for you. You can't audition before your program, but can audition while you're on your program. You're probably confused, if so, I'll say it like this. Only College Program kids can audition before their program starts. CareerStart kids can't, but is allowed to audition while on their program(mostly the auditions happen in the middle of the program), the audition will have other Cast Members who are apart of the College Program and people who are cast members living in the Orlando area. Hope you understood that well enough.


----------



## PaigeQ

I gave in and made a facebook. I added the fall 2010 group.


----------



## carrenhisner

Hello. 
I applied for the program beginning Fall 2010 at Walt Disney World. I was wondering if anyone had any advice for me or help me to explain how things work, to the place of the interview?
 I am very confused!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

carrenhisner said:


> Hello.
> I applied for the program beginning Fall 2010 at Walt Disney World. I was wondering if anyone had any advice for me or help me to explain how things work, to the place of the interview?
> I am very confused!



First off welcome.

Now as for your question. Are you sure you applied for Fall 2010? Because that starts in about 22 days. If you applied for that you would've had to have applied at the start of the year.

Second. The interview is in 2 parts. There is an online interview which is very general and simple. All you have to do it answer the questions consistently. The second part is a phone interview. You will set this up after your web interview. It again is very general. You just need to be calm and relaxed. People say it helps to smile while you're taking the phone interview.


----------



## haleyg

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> First off welcome.
> 
> Now as for your question. Are you sure you applied for Fall 2010? Because that starts in about 22 days. If you applied for that you would've had to have applied at the start of the year.
> 
> Second. The interview is in 2 parts. There is an online interview which is very general and simple. All you have to do it answer the questions consistently. The second part is a phone interview. You will set this up after your web interview. It again is very general. You just need to be calm and relaxed. People say it helps to smile while you're taking the phone interview.



i think you have said it perfectly


----------



## haleyg

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=150554074961286&v=wall#!/group.php?gid=150554074961286&v=info

for all you new spring 2011 hopefuls i made a facebook... yep. haha )


----------



## Nichele

Heyy! Check in is in two weeks! Sooo excited!!


----------



## tyler8lee

Guess what Y'all I will be flying from corner to corner of the U.S to come and chill with all of you for 6 months in about 8 days. Yeah be excited hahaha!


----------



## Nichele

tyler8lee said:


> Guess what Y'all I will be flying from corner to corner of the U.S to come and chill with all of you for 6 months in about 8 days. Yeah be excited hahaha!



lol Yay!  That must be some plane ride!!


----------



## haleyg

is anyone applying for the spring 2011 program.. applications are being taken now


----------



## beautyandthesea

so i am a junior and i'm looking into doing the career start program after i graduate high school. i have one question, if i apply to that, do i have to apply to a college as well? or does that act as a college? also, in your oppinion, what is better? the career start program or the college program?

sorry, i know these questions have probably been answered before, but i'm really new to the boards, please bare with me


----------



## haleyg

beautyandthesea said:


> so i am a junior and i'm looking into doing the career start program after i graduate high school. i have one question, if i apply to that, do i have to apply to a college as well? or does that act as a college? also, in your oppinion, what is better? the career start program or the college program?
> 
> sorry, i know these questions have probably been answered before, but i'm really new to the boards, please bare with me



hey there! No you do not have to apply to college program. You can apply for that when your in college, but you dont have to. They are both practically the same program. Though the college program has more job roles, and more housing options. But they are both amazing programs


----------



## beautyandthesea

haleyg said:


> hey there! No you do not have to apply to college program. You can apply for that when your in college, but you dont have to. They are both practically the same program. Though the college program has more job roles, and more housing options. But they are both amazing programs



thanks and this is a program you do AFTER you graduate high school right?(i'm talking about the career start program)


----------



## haleyg

beautyandthesea said:


> thanks and this is a program you do AFTER you graduate high school right?(i'm talking about the career start program)



yes. I think you can apply for up to 4 years after you graduate as well


----------



## beautyandthesea

haleyg said:


> yes. I think you can apply for up to 4 years after you graduate as well



awesome
thanks so much, i'm looking to do it in the fall of 2012, and i'm hoping to stay down there. i really wanna work in disney world


----------



## haleyg

beautyandthesea said:


> awesome
> thanks so much, i'm looking to do it in the fall of 2012, and i'm hoping to stay down there. i really wanna work in disney world



I wish you all the luck!!


----------



## MickeyMouse98

Hey there, I'm a junior in high school, and I was wondering if someone could give me a bit more information about this program. I've ALWAYS loved Disney, the environment and everything, and I'm set on doing this program, but I'm also curious to how this works with college. Could you go to college while being in CS, and then after CS go to CP? Or would there not be enough time to do that? I'd also like to know how reliable it is that you can advance in the company whenever you finish the programs. I know that you can get an internship, but I've also heard how hard that is. I'm willing to work as hard as possible, and working for Disney is an absolute dream of mine, but I'm also worried about having to put off my future in college for it if it's not likely to stay in a stable job with disney. Thanks for the help!


----------



## crzydisneygirl

Hey, so I'm new here too =] I am waiting for my time to apply for the Career Start program here in January. I am so excited, but kind of freaking out. Is there anything I need to know about going into applying for the program? I really love Disney and it would be my dream to get into this program. Thanks all for the help


----------



## shanzy088

Hey everyone! I'm really interested in applying for the fall 2011 program, but the website says they are not accepting applications yet. Can anyone help me out as to when they'll start taking them. Can I just send an app without viewing the epresentation? And is anyone else looking to do the Fall 2011 program. Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## haleyg

MickeyMouse98 said:


> Hey there, I'm a junior in high school, and I was wondering if someone could give me a bit more information about this program. I've ALWAYS loved Disney, the environment and everything, and I'm set on doing this program, but I'm also curious to how this works with college. Could you go to college while being in CS, and then after CS go to CP? Or would there not be enough time to do that? I'd also like to know how reliable it is that you can advance in the company whenever you finish the programs. I know that you can get an internship, but I've also heard how hard that is. I'm willing to work as hard as possible, and working for Disney is an absolute dream of mine, but I'm also worried about having to put off my future in college for it if it's not likely to stay in a stable job with disney. Thanks for the help!



Hello, I am glad your interested in the career start program!! The program is designed for student right out of highschool, up to 48 months after you graduate. So this program does not work with college. You would have to apply for the college program! You can though, do this program, go to college for a semester, then apply for the college program. From what I heard, you can go full time or part time after your program, if you have a good record while there. But i say if you want to do college after you do the careerstart, go then apply for the college program. I hope I helped, if you have any question feel free to ask.



crzydisneygirl said:


> Hey, so I'm new here too =] I am waiting for my time to apply for the Career Start program here in January. I am so excited, but kind of freaking out. Is there anything I need to know about going into applying for the program? I really love Disney and it would be my dream to get into this program. Thanks all for the help



Hello!! Good Luck on applying, you will do great. The apply part is the easiest I think. First take your time on filling everything out, rushing through it you could forgett stuff. Also I sent in a letter of recommendation, so you can if you want to. It only makes you look better. For the web interview, take your time to read each question then pick your answers. Sometime they through in questions you have already been asked just to see if your paying attention. Also if it says something like. You are a hard worker. then you have to pick from 0-5. Choose 5. Its a lot better when you choose the highest or the lowest one.. IF you have any questions feel free to ask, ive applied twice now, so i know a lot.



shanzy088 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm really interested in applying for the fall 2011 program, but the website says they are not accepting applications yet. Can anyone help me out as to when they'll start taking them. Can I just send an app without viewing the epresentation? And is anyone else looking to do the Fall 2011 program. Thanks guys!!!!!



Feb. they will start taking applications. and no, you must watch the e-pres in order to apply!! plus it has a lot of useful information in it!! Good Luck, with everything. Also if you have question just ask!!


----------



## crzydisneygirl

shanzy088 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm really interested in applying for the fall 2011 program, but the website says they are not accepting applications yet. Can anyone help me out as to when they'll start taking them. Can I just send an app without viewing the epresentation? And is anyone else looking to do the Fall 2011 program. Thanks guys!!!!!


I'm waiting to apply for Fall too =] we called in and a man said to check like Jan. 15th. I keep checking the site a couple times a day. What area are you looking into? I'm getting nervous and excited ahh =]


----------



## crzydisneygirl

Thank you for the help =] I know more questions will come up, so I'll be sure to ask a way. Is the program hard to get into? I keep checking the site everyday to see when they open up because I want to be in like the first batch of people to apply haha. I'm getting really nervous =/


----------



## totallykate

HI! Is anyone else hoping to graduate high school and wait a year before college to do the careerstart?


----------



## ansemnas

Hello, I'm new here and am thinking about the CareerStart Program. I was wondering if my lack of job experience would hinder my chances of getting in. I've heard that the College Program limits roles available. Is this the same for CareerStart? I want to do attractions, so would I be able to do so?


----------



## Dreamstuff

ansemnas said:


> Hello, I'm new here and am thinking about the CareerStart Program. I was wondering if my lack of job experience would hinder my chances of getting in. I've heard that the College Program limits roles available. Is this the same for CareerStart? I want to do attractions, so would I be able to do so?



CareerStart does have attraction roles available and lack of experience wont hurt you, as a matter of fact CareerStart was my first job ever! Hope that helps.


----------



## ansemnas

Dreamstuff said:


> CareerStart does have attraction roles available and lack of experience wont hurt you, as a matter of fact CareerStart was my first job ever! Hope that helps.



Very helpful! Thanks! What was your role? Disney World or Disneyland? How was the experience?


----------



## sdmeador

ansemnas said:


> Hello, I'm new here and am thinking about the CareerStart Program. I was wondering if my lack of job experience would hinder my chances of getting in. I've heard that the College Program limits roles available. Is this the same for CareerStart? I want to do attractions, so would I be able to do so?


 Career start definitely has attraction roles it even says it on the website and from what i hear it all really depends on how your interviews go.


----------



## april5675

called the career start office today and was told they were not recruiting for the fall of 2011. I have a heart broken girl....this was her dream. Does anyone know why they are not offering the program for the fall???


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

No clue but tell your daughter its just a bump in the road they will offer the CS again or she can start college and join us all for the CP Spring 2012 group. It's all going to work out for her!


----------



## Destiny's Island

april5675 said:


> called the career start office today and was told they were not recruiting for the fall of 2011. I have a heart broken girl....this was her dream. Does anyone know why they are not offering the program for the fall???


 
The website says they recruit for their Fall program between September and November. They must have meant they aren't recruiting for it now.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Destiny's Island said:


> The website says they recruit for their Fall program between September and November. They must have meant they aren't recruiting for it now.



That info is wrong I did fall 2010 and applied in Feb of 2010. They actually have it backwards for some reason.


----------



## Destiny's Island

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> That info is wrong I did fall 2010 and applied in Feb of 2010. They actually have it backwards for some reason.



Hmm I think I'll call myself and hear what they have to say.


----------



## earlrj92

The name is David! I am thinking of applying for the 2011 program starting in August. I am rather confused on the entire application process. On the app. it says I need a "short response form"..where can I find this form? Do I even need it? 

Also, is the interview hard or tricky??

If there is anyone who has done the career start program, DO you have any advice for me?? 

Thanks alot!


----------



## kytiam

earlrj92 said:


> The name is David! I am thinking of applying for the 2011 program starting in August. I am rather confused on the entire application process. On the app. it says I need a "short response form"..where can I find this form? Do I even need it?
> 
> Also, is the interview hard or tricky??
> 
> If there is anyone who has done the career start program, DO you have any advice for me??
> 
> Thanks alot!



Are they accepting applications now?


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Destiny's Island said:


> Hmm I think I'll call myself and hear what they have to say.



Please do by all means if you hear them saying they are going to accept applications for fall come and let us know because I wanted to apply!



earlrj92 said:


> The name is David! I am thinking of applying for the 2011 program starting in August. I am rather confused on the entire application process. On the app. it says I need a "short response form"..where can I find this form? Do I even need it?
> 
> Also, is the interview hard or tricky??
> 
> If there is anyone who has done the career start program, DO you have any advice for me??
> 
> Thanks alot!



The interview is not tricky and most of the info on the website is out of date. There is no short response form and you don't need a letter of recommendation anymore.



kytiam said:


> Are they accepting applications now?



Just checked as of right now that's still a big no.


----------



## Destiny's Island

All I got when I talked to the nice girl on the phone is the head of the program isn't letting career start program people apply, and she has no idea why, also keep cheeking and maybe they will be accepting for next spring. 
I hope they start accepting applicants before I can't do it anymore, I have been set on this for awhile. Well on the bright side I won't have to miss Dragon con or GMX after all. Not a bad bright side, but still not happy about having to wait longer.


----------



## APB513

I called today for my son and was told that the Career Start program is on hold for now.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

APB513 said:


> I called today for my son and was told that the Career Start program is on hold for now.



Yeah def looks like CP is going to get all the attention for a while.


----------



## BelleRose12

Does anyone know when/ if the CS program will start up again? I have wanted to do this since i was in 6th grade and its such a bummer its on hold!!!!


----------



## tatyana16

I'm also looking forward for Spring 2012. Does anyone know if it's still on hold? I hope not


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

tatyana16 said:


> I'm also looking forward for Spring 2012. Does anyone know if it's still on hold? I hope not



Yep still on hold!


----------



## andylcq

actually that depends on you !    depends on you choose： the Fall program, or the Spring program?


----------



## lincecum55

Hi guys, I just literally registered for this lol, but I have a question:

Is the Career Start program like an alternative to going to college? 

I'm not sure which to apply for, Career Start or the College Program. Also, when's the best time to apply? I saw that they weren't accepting anymore applications for this upcoming one. I'm about to  enter my senior year of high school. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Blixzit

Yeah you can consider it an alternative to going to college. It's pretty much just like the College Program except you don't have to be enrolled in college.


----------



## tiki23

As far as I've been able to find out, the program is still on hold.


----------



## lincecum55

I don't know about the Career Start Program, but Disney has re-designed the College Program website and are currently accepting applications for spring 2012


----------



## Imagine30

I am wishing and hoping with all that I am that the Career start program comes back for spring 2012. I don't want to sound so overly emotional and dramatic but I can't help it. It would mean more than the world to me to be able to do the program. I have looked into the college program but at this point in my life, I'm not eligible for it (saving up money for college and currently not enrolled) 

I haven't picked up the courage to pick up the phone and call them, even though I want to. Just to ask if they are planning to bring the program back. I'm afraid I'll start crying and make a fool out of myself.


----------



## tiki23

Imagine30, at our house we understand how you feel.  2 of my kids were so looking forward to the CSP - we all had a cry when we found out it was put on hold or whatever they are calling it right now.

Yes - we know there is the CP, but regular college is not for everyone.


----------



## Joanna71985

It won't be back for Spring 2012, unfortunately


----------



## APB513

Imagine30 said:


> I am wishing and hoping with all that I am that the Career start program comes back for spring 2012. I don't want to sound so overly emotional and dramatic but I can't help it. It would mean more than the world to me to be able to do the program. I have looked into the college program but at this point in my life, I'm not eligible for it (saving up money for college and currently not enrolled)
> 
> I haven't picked up the courage to pick up the phone and call them, even though I want to. Just to ask if they are planning to bring the program back. I'm afraid I'll start crying and make a fool out of myself.




I understand how you feel.  For years it has been a dream of mine to work for Disney.   

Would it be possible to enroll in your local community college?  Classes are a lot less expensive.  Maybe you could enroll in the Winter semester and apply for Disney College Program for Fall.


----------



## Imagine30

APB513 said:


> I understand how you feel.  For years it has been a dream of mine to work for Disney.
> 
> Would it be possible to enroll in your local community college?  Classes are a lot less expensive.  Maybe you could enroll in the Winter semester and apply for Disney College Program for Fall.


 
I have looked into community college where I live and it's certainly an option that I'm thinking about. What I'm wondering is when I looked at the college program, it said that in order to be eligible I'd have to be enrolled for a semester of college first. Does that mean I have to take a whole bucket load of classes or can I just take one?


----------



## kytiam

Imagine30 said:


> I have looked into community college where I live and it's certainly an option that I'm thinking about. What I'm wondering is when I looked at the college program, it said that in order to be eligible I'd have to be enrolled for a semester of college first. Does that mean I have to take a whole bucket load of classes or can I just take one?



You can take just one. My DS had hoped to do the Career Start program only to learn it was on hold indefinitely so he enrolled in the community college about 30 miles from here. He signed up for one on-line class then applied for the CP. He was accepted within a week and is in Florida right now.


----------



## APB513

Imagine30 said:


> I have looked into community college where I live and it's certainly an option that I'm thinking about. What I'm wondering is when I looked at the college program, it said that in order to be eligible I'd have to be enrolled for a semester of college first. Does that mean I have to take a whole bucket load of classes or can I just take one?



The requirements say "*Be Enrolled as a Full-Time or Part-Time Student and Taking Classes*.  Part time could be as few as two 3 credit classes.  

You should contact your local community college to find out how many classes you would need to take to be considered part time.


----------



## Imagine30

I'm very excited now that I've looked more into the College program. I've talked to my mom and she agrees that it is do-able and probably a better idea than waited on a hope for the Career start to come back.  I'm looking into community colleges in my area and so far so good  There is classes I can take at my former high school so now I just need to sign up. Thanks and hopefully soon, I'll be able to tell everyone that I am a Disney Cast member.


----------



## APB513

Imagine30 said:


> I'm very excited now that I've looked more into the College program. I've talked to my mom and she agrees that it is do-able and probably a better idea than waited on a hope for the Career start to come back.  I'm looking into community colleges in my area and so far so good  There is classes I can take at my former high school so now I just need to sign up. Thanks and hopefully soon, I'll be able to tell everyone that I am a Disney Cast member.



I hope everything works out for you!  Please come back and post to let us know when you get accepted to the Disney College Program.

 Sprinkling you with Pixie dust!!


----------



## kytiam

Imagine30 said:


> I'm very excited now that I've looked more into the College program. I've talked to my mom and she agrees that it is do-able and probably a better idea than waited on a hope for the Career start to come back.  I'm looking into community colleges in my area and so far so good  There is classes I can take at my former high school so now I just need to sign up. Thanks and hopefully soon, I'll be able to tell everyone that I am a Disney Cast member.



Best of luck to you!!  I hope all your Disney dreams come true!


----------



## tiki23

Imagine30 said:


> I'm very excited now that I've looked more into the College program. I've talked to my mom and she agrees that it is do-able and probably a better idea than waited on a hope for the Career start to come back.  I'm looking into community colleges in my area and so far so good  There is classes I can take at my former high school so now I just need to sign up. Thanks and hopefully soon, I'll be able to tell everyone that I am a Disney Cast member.



 Good Luck!


----------



## ILoveMickeyMouse64

Hey guys! I'm new to this board and I need some help, advice, tips, and whatever information you can give to me! 

I am a junior right now in High School and have ALWAYS and definitely most recently have become highly interested in working for Disney. It's my dream and I want to pursue my dreams here. So of course I have been on the internet looking at all possible opportunities I can take to get myself into the magical world of Disney as a career! 

I have come across the Career Start program and have come across this board and am LOVING that I have found people who have the same interests as me and wanting to be on the same track that I am! 

So, How do I get myself where I need to be?:
(If you have any suggestions or input, PLEASE feel free to help!)

I believe I want to do Career Start Program since I will be graduating in 2013 and it looks like a great start. Right?

I definitely believe Walt Disney World Florida is the place I want to be since I live in North Carolina, Right?

Basically, What is the step-by-step process I should take in getting myself into the Career Start Program?

When do I do this? (I am 16 right now and turning 17 in May...Graduate May 
2013)

Does doing this program mean that I graduate and go straight to Disney for the program and not enroll in a college? 

Do we have to be enrolled in a college for the Career Start Program?

How long is the program?

If we really enjoy the program, will there be opportunities to further be able to get a job there and stay?

What experience is needed before the Career Start Program?

I know these are a bunch of questions, but I am really excited about actually getting to finally pursue my dreams and get to put myself in a career that I will LOVE!! Thank You so much for your help!!


----------



## DisneyVaulter

I would love to do the Career Start Program too, sadly it is on hold indefinitly right now. Your only option is the College Program. The College Program is similiar to the Career Start Program except you have to be currently enrolled in a college and have taken one semester of college classes. You can do the College Program at any time as long as you are in College! There are two timeframes Spring and Fall both programs last about 4 to 6 months. There are not really any qualifications for the program, it seems pretty easy to get in and I amm pretty sure it opens up oppurtunities to employee full time at Disney. 
Hope this helps!


----------

